# Hennef und Umgebung - Treffen am LIDL



## gotoos (16. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
wer hat Lust sich uns, einer Gruppe von 4 MTB,lern, anzuschliessen?
Wir sind zwischen 35 und 40 Jahren alt und fahren alles was spaß macht, Grundsätzlich haben wir fast alle nur XC-Fullys, es kann aber der ein oder andere Single Trail dabei sein. Auch sind die Wege nicht immer nur gewalzte Feldwege. Gerade der Sieghöhenweg ist sehr schlammig. Aber fahrt ihr Rennräder oder Mountainbikes? Wenn ihr eure Bikes, so wie wir, nicht dazu gekauft habt um es vor der Eisdiele abzustellen, solltet ihr unbedingt mal mitkommen.
Wir fahren jeden Sonntag um 09:00 Uhr von der freien Tankstelle in Hennef Warth ab. Treffpunkt 09:00 Uhr am Kreisel vor der freien Tankstelle.
Wer also Lust und Zeit hat, lasst euch blicken. Die Touren sind zwischen 30 und 40 KM.
Hin und wieder geht es auch ins Siebengebirge.
Happy Trail
Oliver


----------



## Udo1 (17. Februar 2007)

Na dann Oliver,


gotoos schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wer hat Lust sich uns, einer Gruppe von 4 MTB,lern, anzuschliessen?
> Wir sind zwischen 35 und 40 Jahren alt und fahren alles was spaß macht, Grundsätzlich haben wir fast alle nur XC-Fullys, ....
> Oliver


 
bis morgen, wo genau liegt denn Hennef Warth?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (17. Februar 2007)

Ausgang Hennef City Richtung Uckerath, an der Hauptstrasse (B8) gelegene Tankstelle.


----------



## Lipoly (17. Februar 2007)

links neben dem Kreisel ist die Tankstelle(Lindlahr) 
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...71028,7.294815&spn=0.002086,0.005611&t=k&om=1

Mfg
Lars

Evtl. Komme ich morgen auch wenn ich heute nen Sponsor für Bremsbeläge und einen der mein laufrad zentriert finde


----------



## Udo1 (17. Februar 2007)

Danke Andreas und Lars,


Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Ausgang Hennef City Richtung Uckerath, an der Hauptstrasse (B8) gelegene Tankstelle.


jetzt finde ich den Treffpunkt.


----------



## Udo1 (18. Februar 2007)

Hallo Oliver,

vielen Dank für die schöne Tour, mit den netten Mitfahrern war es nochmal so schön. 






Den Anstieg von Eitorf zum Höhenweg kannte ich noch nicht. Bis demnächst bei einer Sonntagsvormittagstour


----------



## Don Debakel (20. Februar 2007)

hi,
hätte schon lust mit euch mal mitzufahren, da ich die strecke noch nicht kenne. wie ist denn das tempo, bzw. wie lange fahrt ihr denn so?
gruß stephan


----------



## soka70 (21. Februar 2007)

gotoos schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wer hat Lust sich uns, einer Gruppe von 4 MTB,lern, anzuschliessen?
> Wir sind zwischen 35 und 40 Jahren alt und fahren alles was spaß macht,
> Oliver



Nehmt Ihr auch Mädels (zwischen 35 und 40 Jahren) mit? Wir sind garantiert zickenfrei, gesellig und liebenswürdig


----------



## gotoos (21. Februar 2007)

Hallo Stephan,
das passt schon. Wir sind sicherlich in allen Trainingsbereichen vertreten. Ich bin zur Zeit auch nicht so gut. Wir passen uns aber immer den neuen Mitfahrern an. Die Strecken sind in aller Regel mit möglichst Wenig Straßen belastet. Meist Feldweg oder am besten noch Single Trails. Komm ruhig mal mit!!!!!
Gruß und hoffentlich bis bald
Oliver


----------



## gotoos (21. Februar 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Nehmt Ihr auch Mädels (zwischen 35 und 40 Jahren) mit? Wir sind garantiert zickenfrei, gesellig und liebenswürdig


Hallo Sonja,

klar nehmen wir auch Mädels mit!!!
Schliesst euch unserer Gruppe ruhig mal an. Wir fahren in aller Regel Touren so um die 30 bis 50 Kilometer in die Region Eitorf, Lohmar oder Siebengebirge. Tourdauer 2,5 bis 3,5 Stunden.

Ich hoffe wir sehen uns am Sonntag
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## meti (21. Februar 2007)

Siebengebirge hört sich gut an !!
da will ich auch mal dabei sein ! 




verkaufe 
-----------------------------
STORCK REBEL CARBON      1800 VHB 
CANNONDALE CAAD3 R800    500 VHB 

suche 
----------------------------
guten grund die bikes nicht zuverkaufen  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (21. Februar 2007)

gotoos schrieb:


> Ich hoffe wir sehen uns am Sonntag
> Gruß
> Oliver



Hallo Oliver,
diesen Sonntag wird es noch nicht klappen, werde aber ganz bestimmt meinen Wecker an einen der kommenden Sonntagen mal auf ultra-früh stellen und mich euch anschließen! Vielleicht bekomme ich mein liebes Frauen-Spaß-Team  ja auch aus den Federn!


----------



## Kanufreak (22. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
ich würd demnächst auch gern mal mitkommen!

Gruß Marius


----------



## gotoos (22. Februar 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Hallo Oliver,
> diesen Sonntag wird es noch nicht klappen, werde aber ganz bestimmt meinen Wecker an einen der kommenden Sonntagen mal auf ultra-früh stellen und mich euch anschließen! Vielleicht bekomme ich mein liebes Frauen-Spaß-Team  ja auch aus den Federn!


Hallo Sonja,
was soll denn ultra früh bedeuten? 
Hey, 09:00 Uhr ist doch nicht früh, da hast du und deine Mädels wenigstens noch was vom Tag. Los raff dich auf und raus aus den Federn.
auf bald
Oliver


----------



## gotoos (22. Februar 2007)

Kanufreak schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich würd demnächst auch gern mal mitkommen!
> 
> Gruß Marius



Hallo Marius,

sehr gerne. bei uns ist jeder willkommen.

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## gotoos (23. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

wir planen am 01.04.07 auf folgender CTF mit zu fahren: www.rsf-brohltal.de
Wer Lust hat kann sich uns gerne anschliessen. Details, auf einer unserer nächsten Sonntag Touren.

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## sibby08 (23. Februar 2007)

gotoos schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir planen am 01.04.07 auf folgender CTF mit zu fahren: www.rsf-brohltal.de
> Wer Lust hat kann sich uns gerne anschliessen. Details, auf einer unserer nächsten Sonntag Touren.
> ...


 
Die gehört hier im Lokalforum schon zum Pflicht Programm. Diese CTF hat auch einen eigenen Fred hier. Schau mal ins Archiv. In den letzten beiden Jahren haben wir uns in Buisdorf mit mehreren getroffen und sind gemeinsam nach Wehr gefahren. 
Aber ist ja noch was Zeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom-Siegburg (25. Februar 2007)

Als Neu-Siegburger sicher ne gute Möglichkeit die gegend mal was kennenzulernen!!!
Würd auch mal was früher aufstehen um mitzufahren!


----------



## gotoos (25. Februar 2007)

Tom-Siegburg schrieb:


> Als Neu-Siegburger sicher ne gute Möglichkeit die gegend mal was kennenzulernen!!!
> Würd auch mal was früher aufstehen um mitzufahren!



Hallo,
gerne, schliess dich uns einfach mal an.

Gruß
Oliver

PS. heute waren wir in den Wäldern zwischen Siegburg und Lohmar unterwegs. Da hat der Sturm gut zugeschlagen.


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (25. Februar 2007)

Im Wald war ich die Woche auch,auf den schönen Singeltrails liegen verdammt viele Bäume!Mehr getragen als gefahren!!
Echt schade,hat viel spaß gemacht dort zu fahren!!
Komme grad auch aus dem Lohmarer Wald,bin aber nur die breiten Wege gefahren,hatte keinen bock auf tragen!!


----------



## Lipoly (2. März 2007)

Hi Leute

Habe euch am Sonntag Mittag zwischen 12 und 13 Uhr glaube ich in lanzenbach gesehn! war auf jedenfall ne RIESEN meute Radfahrer die ich irgendwie als MTBler identifiziert habe als ich mit dem orangen Ding am angasen war.

Da das Moppi aber grad beim KTM Händler zwecks Tüv,neuen Felgen... ist werde ich wenns nicht grad wie aus eimern gießt am Sonntag mitkommen und den Wald mit Muskelkraft befahren

ggf. bis Sonntag
Lars


----------



## gotoos (2. März 2007)

Lipoly schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Habe euch am Sonntag Mittag zwischen 12 und 13 Uhr glaube ich in lanzenbach gesehn! war auf jedenfall ne RIESEN meute Radfahrer die ich irgendwie als MTBler identifiziert habe als ich mit dem orangen Ding am angasen war.
> 
> ...



Hallo Lars,

würde uns freuen. Du bist gerne gesehen. Was soll denn das heissen, mit der KTM im Wald? Es macht doch wohl nur eines Spass, mit dem MTB im Schlamm herumsulen. Also dann bis Sonntag.
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## gotoos (2. März 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Hallo Oliver,
> diesen Sonntag wird es noch nicht klappen, werde aber ganz bestimmt meinen Wecker an einen der kommenden Sonntagen mal auf ultra-früh stellen und mich euch anschließen! Vielleicht bekomme ich mein liebes Frauen-Spaß-Team  ja auch aus den Federn!




Hallo Sonja,

wie sieht es bei dir und deinen zickenfreien Mädels aus? schaft ihr es am Sonntag vor 09:00 Uhr aus den Federn?

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## cokee (3. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

bin neu hier und komme aus Hennef.

Ich würde mich gerne wenn die letzten Teile für mein Bike                 (besonders die Schutzbleche) endlich bei mir eingetroffen und montiert sind,
bei euch anschließen.

Welche Distanzen fahrt ihr denn so im Allgemeinen ?

Gruß
Constantin


----------



## soka70 (3. März 2007)

gotoos schrieb:


> Hallo Sonja,
> 
> wie sieht es bei dir und deinen zickenfreien Mädels aus? schaft ihr es am Sonntag vor 09:00 Uhr aus den Federn?
> 
> ...



Hi Oliver,
nee schaffen wir nicht, treffen uns um 11 Uhr (das nenn` ich mal eine zivile Sonntagszeit) an der Sieglinde und wollen das hoffentlich schöne Wetter nutzen. Eure Gruppe ist aber nicht vergessen! Die zickenfreien Mädels  wissen schon Bescheid... 

@ Constantin: Bist natürlich auch herzlich eingeladen!


----------



## gotoos (3. März 2007)

cokee schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin neu hier und komme aus Hennef.
> 
> ...


Hallo Constantin,

was für ein Bike bist du dir denn gerade am aufbauen?
Ich hoffe du meinst mit Schutzblechen Klickschutzbleche und keinen Festeinbau.  Wir fahren keine Strasse sondern Mountainbike.

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## Lipoly (3. März 2007)

gotoos schrieb:


> Hallo Constantin,
> 
> was für ein Bike bist du dir denn gerade am aufbauen?
> Ich hoffe du meinst mit Schutzblechen Klickschutzbleche und keinen Festeinbau.  Wir fahren keine Strasse sondern Mountainbike.
> ...



man braucht überhaupt keine schutzbleche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cokee (4. März 2007)

Hallo

mein Bike ist ein Carver Transalp 200 und demnach werden es Klickschutzbleche 
werden, die bei mir auch dringend nötig sind.


----------



## Lipoly (4. März 2007)

cokee schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> mein Bike ist ein Carver Transalp 200 und demnach werden es Klickschutzbleche
> werden, die bei mir auch dringend nötig sind.



schutzbleche braucht man nicht!

die bilder gleich werden schon zeigen das die dinger nutzlos sind


----------



## Udo1 (4. März 2007)

Du hast vollkommen recht Lars 


Lipoly schrieb:


> schutzbleche braucht man nicht!
> 
> die bilder gleich werden schon zeigen das die dinger nutzlos sind


Bilder kommen gleich. Mache schnell noch eine alternative Sportart, die Punkte für den WP reichen noch nicht für den heutigen Tag


----------



## Udo1 (4. März 2007)

Hallo Oliver,
was soll man sagen, es war heute eine Klasse Tour bei herrlichem Wetter mit wiederum netten Mitfahrern. Dank Dir für die Tourauswahl, das Wetter, den Matsch und die schönen Bergauf.- und Bergabfahrten.
Nachfolgend noch einige Bilder der Tour.





Treffpunkt wie immer die Tankstelle in HENNEF am Kreisel.




Oliver beim Begutachten der neuen Variante der Reifeninstandsetzung
(siehe nächstes Foto) 




Die Lösung ist einfach perfekt. 









Diesmal waren wir mit Funkgeräten unterwegs, da konnte uns ja nichts mehr passieren .




Die schlimmste Schlammstrecke lag noch vor uns.




Für alle die diese Strecke einmal befahren wollen, hier ist der Einstieg.




Kurz vor dem Aufbruch durch den total verschlammten Wirtschaftsweg mit Wasser/Schlammlöchern an dem das Rad bis zur Nabe versank.














Also Cokee ob mit oder ohne Schutzbleche, der Schlamm macht vor nichts halt. 




Rückfahrt an der Sieg.
Bis zur nächsten Tour am kommenden Sonntag. Allen ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## cokee (4. März 2007)

Okay.

Ihr habt mich überredet.

Wenn nächsten Sonntag nichts dazwischen kommt bin ich mit von der Partie.

Gruß
cokee


----------



## meti (4. März 2007)

wo war denn der schlamm die bikes sehen ja richtig sauber aus  
war heute inlinerfahren sonst wäre ich mitgekommen !! 
naja nächstes mal vielleicht ! 


gruß
meti

verkaufe 
--------------------------
STORCK REBEL CARBON   1800VHB 
GUSTAV M  die alte neongelbe
votec gs3/4 

suche 
--------------------------
gitarren stunden  (kann garnicht spielen  )


----------



## grobstolle (4. März 2007)

Hier die Bilder von grobstolle zur Tour


----------



## grobstolle (4. März 2007)

und noch weitere bilder... udo wie bekomme ich die so groß wie du...??http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/confused.gif


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (5. März 2007)

Moin.............
Wetter Gestern war ja klasse!!!
War leider übers Wochenende in Frankfurt und bin erst um 15 Uhr Daheim gewesen!
Habe dann aber meine bessere Hälfte 2 Stunden durch den lohmarer Wald und den immer noch versperrten aber sehr schlammigen     HCM gejagt!!
Stehe auf panierte Frauen         
Hoffe nächstes Wochenende wirds auch gut,dann bin ich dabei!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotoos (5. März 2007)

Hallo,
am kommenden Sonntag wollen wir ins Siebengebirge. (sofern das Wetter mitspielt)
Um die Zeit möglichst sinnvoll zu nutzen, fahren wir mit dem Auto, die Räder im Handgepäck. Wir treffen uns um 08:30 Uhr in Hennef am üblichen Treffpunkt (freie Tankstelle Hennef Warth) Wer Lust und einen Fahrradträger hat und zusätzlich noch bereit ist sein Fahrzeug als Mitfahrgelegenheit anzubieten, kann hier in diesem Forum einen Eintrag abgeben. Tragt bitte ein, wer mit kommen möchte und wer sein Fahrzeug samt Mitfahrmöglichkeit zur Verfügung stellt. Ich habe 4 Fahrradträger auf meinem Dach. 3 davon sind schon vergeben, einer noch frei. Sollte Grobstolle mitkommen, ist der 4. Platz allerdings auch schon vergeben. 

Sollte das Wetter nicht mitspielen, werden wir hier in der region fahren.

Behaltet einfach den Tread im Auge. Ich werde bis Samstag genau mitteilen wo wir fahren.

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## gotoos (9. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

am Sonntag geht es ins Siebengebirge. Olaf der das Siebengebirge zu seinem Hausrevier zählt, wird uns einige neue Trails und Pfade zeigen die es lohnen, den Wcker auch mal was früher klingeln zu lassen. So treffen wir uns um 08:30 Uhr  in Hennef an der freien Tankstelle (Warther Kreisel) und fahren von dort aus, die Räder im oder auf dem Auto, bis zur Margarethen Höhe kurz vor Königswinter. Dort werden wir um 09:00 Uhr auf Olaf treffen. 
Ich habe 4 Träger auf dem Auto und werde schon Gerd (Grobstolle) Dirk und Daniel mitnehmen. Wer von euch kann noch mit dem Auto kommen und stellt sein Fahrzeug incl. Radträger zur Verfügung? Organisiert euch bitte auf dem kurzen Weg über das Forum. Wenn alle Stricke reissen, können am Sonntag noch kurzfristig durch Grobstolle 2 Mitfahrgelegenheiten organisiert werden. Ich hoffe es kommen wieder viele. Die vergangenen Wochen haben in einer doch nun grösser werdenden Gemeinde gleichgestörter   viel Spaß gemacht. 
Gruß und bis Sonntag
Oliver


----------



## gotoos (10. März 2007)

Hey!!!!!!!!
was ist los, kommt keiner mit???????
Ihr wolltet doch alle ins Siebengebirge!!!!
Nun habt ihr die Gelegenheit zu einer geführten Tour von einem der die sieben Berge seine Heimat nennt. Rafft euch auf, oder ist euch 08:30 zu früh? 
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## Udo1 (10. März 2007)

Hallo,


gotoos schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> am Sonntag geht es ins Siebengebirge. Olaf der das Siebengebirge zu seinem Hausrevier zählt, wird uns einige neue Trails und Pfade zeigen die es lohnen, den Wcker auch mal was früher klingeln zu lassen.....


kann diesmal nicht mitkommen, habe mir heute die Beläge vorn bis auf das Metall runtergebremst.  

Euch morgen viel Spaß.


----------



## Udo1 (14. März 2007)

Hallo Oliver,

am Sonntag wieder heimisches Revier , oder Siebengebirge?


----------



## Kalinka (15. März 2007)

gotoos schrieb:


> Hey!!!!!!!!
> was ist los, kommt keiner mit???????
> Ihr wolltet doch alle ins Siebengebirge!!!!
> Nun habt ihr die Gelegenheit zu einer geführten Tour von einem der die sieben Berge seine Heimat nennt. Rafft euch auf, oder ist euch 08:30 zu früh?
> ...



Wie schnell und wie schwer wird es?
Bin langsam und schlecht...also bin nicht schnell bergauf und keine Megatrailerin 
Würde, wenn es nicht zu schnell wird, am Margarethenkreuz dazustoßen. Um 9:00, wenn die Spaziergänger noch schlafen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (15. März 2007)

Ja wann denn?? 9Uhr weiss ich jetzt aber an welchen Tag?? 

Denke muss dann hier mit dem Rad um 7:30Uhr los???


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## grobstolle (15. März 2007)

Hi kann am Sonntag 18.03.2007 nicht mit.
Hab mit den Kindern im Wald gespielt....und jetzt einen Gipsarm. Nichts schlimmes, Gips kommt morgen auch wieder ab, aber ich kann nicht direkt wieder loslegen.

Hallo UDO1: wie geht das denn nun mit den Bildern?

Hallo Kalinka: Die Tour im Siebengebirge war schon letzten Sonntag!

Bilder davon heute Abend ?!


Grüße


----------



## Andreas-MTB (15. März 2007)

grobstolle schrieb:


> ... wie geht das denn nun mit den Bildern?
> Grüße



Habs Dir mal per PN beschrieben. Viel Erfolg


----------



## Udo1 (15. März 2007)

Na dann Grobstolle,


Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Habs Dir mal per PN beschrieben. Viel Erfolg


wenn Andreas Dir das beschrieben hat wird es schon klappen .

Mal sehen wer alles am Sonntag um 09.00 Uhr an der Tanke steht.


----------



## gotoos (15. März 2007)

Hallo,
diesen Sonntag (18.03.07) wird es wohl etwas dünner werden.
Daniel und ich fahren nicht, weil wir Abends nach Italien (Finale Ligure) zum 5 Tage-Trail aufbrechen     . Dirk hat den Rahmen gebrochen  und Gerd-Grobstolle hat einen Gips , Olaf kann ebenfalls nicht . Daniel und ich kommen am Freitag 23.03.07 aus Italien wieder  und werden dann am Sonntag den 25.03.07 sicher einiges zu berichten haben . Wer Lust hat kann ja am Sonntag den 25.03.07 wieder zu uns stossen. Wir werden dann allerdings sicher in unseren Revieren räubern und nicht im Siebengebirge. Das steht aber sicher auch wieder kurzfristig mal auf dem Programm.
Gruß und happy Trail
Oliver


----------



## Udo1 (16. März 2007)

Hallo,


gotoos schrieb:


> Hallo,
> diesen Sonntag (18.03.07) wird es wohl etwas dünner werden.
> Daniel und ich fahren nicht, weil wir Abends nach Italien (Finale Ligure) zum 5 Tage-Trail aufbrechen     . Dirk hat den Rahmen gebrochen und Gerd-Grobstolle hat einen Gips , Olaf kann ebenfalls nicht . Daniel und ich kommen am Freitag 23.03.07 aus Italien wieder und werden dann am Sonntag den 25.03.07 sicher einiges zu berichten haben . Wer Lust hat kann ja am Sonntag den 25.03.07 wieder zu uns stossen. Wir werden dann allerdings sicher in unseren Revieren räubern und nicht im Siebengebirge. Das steht aber sicher auch wieder kurzfristig mal auf dem Programm.
> Gruß und happy Trail
> Oliver


und viel Spaß


----------



## grobstolle (27. März 2007)

Bilder Siebengebirge März 2007


----------



## grobstolle (27. März 2007)

Weitere Bilder...


----------



## gotoos (28. März 2007)

Hallo,

wir sind wieder aus Finale Ligure zurück. 
Ich habe gerade ein Paar Bilder ins Web geladen die aber leider erst morgen angezeigt werden. Ich werde also morgen den Link ins Forum setzen.

Wer Lust hat, Sonntag 09:00 Uhr in der Warth an der Tankstelle.

Gruß 
Oliver


----------



## gotoos (29. März 2007)

Hallo,

nun sind die Bilder von Finale online.
Seht einfach mal unter 
http://www.arcor.de/palb/thumbs_public.jsp?catID=60&albumID=3943372 
rein.

Gruß
Oliver

PS. ich hoffe wir sehen uns am Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kanufreak (30. März 2007)

Super Bilder!!!

Muss Sonntag leider arbeiten.

Gruß Marius


----------



## macarthur (5. August 2007)

Hallo,

bin als MTB´ler ganz neu hier im Forum und da ich in Hennef-Lichtenberg wohne suche ich Mitfahrgelegenheiten in der Umgebung. Trefft ihr euch noch an der Tabnkstelle in Warth?


----------



## gotoos (6. August 2007)

Hallo,
ja, in aller Regel schon. Es sei denn wir fahren im Siebengebirge. Dann treffen wir uns schon um 08:30 Uhr. Kommenden Sonntag ist z.B. Siebengebirge geplant. Wir treffen uns dann mit dem Rad auf dem Dach des PKW an der Tanke und fahren dann gemeinsam nach Bad Honnef und steiegn dort ins Siebengebirge ein. Damit nicht jeder mit dem Auto fahren muss, stimmen wir uns vorher ab, wer mit wem fährt. Wenn du Lust und Zeit hast, schick mir einfach eine Mail. Wir werden dein Rad sicher noch mit aufs Dach bekommen.
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## macarthur (7. August 2007)

Hallo Oliver,

diesen Samstag muss ich leider arbeiten, würde aber gerne dann nächste Woche Samstag mitfahren. Schickst du mir eine kurze Mitteilung wann und ob ihr euch nächste Woche Samstag trefft

Gruss
Markus


----------



## sibby08 (8. August 2007)

macarthur schrieb:


> Hallo Oliver,
> 
> diesen Samstag muss ich leider arbeiten, würde aber gerne dann nächste Woche Samstag mitfahren. Schickst du mir eine kurze Mitteilung wann und ob ihr euch nächste Woche Samstag trefft
> 
> ...


 
Na dann kannst Du ja am *Sonntag* bei denen mitfahren wenn Du *Samstag* arbeiten musst.
(Ja so fieß können wir hier im Forum sein, hier bleibt nichts unenddeckt  )

Und wenn Ihr zurück seit kommt ihr auf der Warther Kirmes in das Imbiszelt der Schützen bei mir was leckeres essen. Habe dort von 10:00 - 16:00 Uhr Dienst. 





Gruß
Sibby


----------



## macarthur (8. August 2007)

Wusste ich bisher nicht. Wann und wo wird denn dann getroffen.....
Und wie sieht es mit dem Trinken aus.....

Gruß Markus


----------



## gotoos (9. August 2007)

Hallo,

wir treffen uns immer Sonntags um 09:00 uhr an der Tankstelle in der Warth (Warther Kreisel) Wenn es junge Hunde regnet, treffen wir uns nicht.
Da wir dieses Wochenende aber Siebengebirge fahren, treffen wir uns schon um 08:30 Uhr und fahren mit dem Rad auf dem Dach nach Bad Honnef und steigen dort in die Tour ein. Wenn du also Lust hast und 800 bis 1000 Hm auf 25 Km nicht zu viel sind, kannst du gerne bei mir mitfahren.
Gruß
Oliver

PS. Trinken ist wichtig !!!! 2 Liter sollten es schon sein.


----------



## macarthur (9. August 2007)

Hallo Oliver,

mein ganzer Zeitplan ist gestern durcheinander geworfen worden. Kann dieses WE wahrscheinlich gar nichts fest ausmachen, da ich in Bereitschaft für meinen Job bin.

Melde mich für kommendes WE.

Danke.
Markus


----------



## Race4Hills (17. August 2007)

Hallo habe eine Tour am Samstag eingestellt im siebengebirge, vielleicht sieht man oder Frau sich ja.

Gruss jens

Impressionen Alpencross 2007


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (22. August 2007)

Hi Zusammen,

für Freitag sagt der Wettergott optmistische 25Grad und ein Ende der immerwährenden Niederschläge voraus... 

Also jemand Zeit und Lust, Freitag nachmittag ab 16Uhr Hennef Bahnhof eine 3h Tour (mit Biergarteneinkehr...) zu unternehmen?

Strecke mit Verfahrgarantie offen, Wünsche werden erhört...

grüße
Carsten


----------



## gotoos (23. August 2007)

Hallo Carsten,

kann leider Freitag nicht.
Wie siehte es denn bei dir mal am SOnntag aus? 9:00 Uhr freie Tanke in der Warth? Wer Lust und Zeit hat ist gerne gesehen.
Asso, bis Sonntag!!!!!!

Oliver


----------



## sun909 (24. August 2007)

Hi,
9Uhr ist mir ein wenig früh, bin morgen auf einem Junggesellenabschied 

Aber so um 12Uhr bin ich bereit, meine Sünden des Vortages abzutrainieren...

Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Cheetah (24. August 2007)

gotoos schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten,
> 
> kann leider Freitag nicht.
> Wie siehte es denn bei dir mal am SOnntag aus? 9:00 Uhr freie Tanke in der Warth? Wer Lust und Zeit hat ist gerne gesehen.
> ...


Wo soll es denn langgehen?
Wann seiht ihr zurück?


----------



## meti (24. August 2007)

also sonntag hätte ich auch zeit ! solang es nicht wie immer an der wahnbachtalsperre lang geht !

verkaufe 
storck rebel carbon rahmen 750euro
pace rc31 gabel 150euro
tune lrs 250euro
xtr 2007 discbrake 250euro
extralite sattelstütze 80euro
syntace 120mm vorbau 50euro
easton composite lenker 50euro
stylo carbon kurbeln 150eur

suche 
neues hobby


----------



## gotoos (25. August 2007)

Hallo,
morgen wird es wohl ab 09:0 Uhr entlang der Sieg in Richtung Eitorf gehen.
Dort steigen wir in Harmonie richtung Bohlscheid auf einen Single-Trail, ein. Auf den Höhen angekommen wird geht es auf dem SIeghöhenweg wieder zurück richtung Hennef. Ankunft Hennef, gegen 12:00 uhr.
Kilometer, ca. 40 Höhenmeter, ca. 400.
Also nicht alzu heftig.
Wer hat Lust?????
Bis morgen )))
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom-Siegburg (25. August 2007)

Hallo Oliver

Treffpunkt Tanke Warth?
Denke ich bin dabei,hab nachmittags was vor,die Startzeit kommt mir entgegen!! 

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Cheetah (25. August 2007)

Ich versuche auch da zu sein, wartet nicht auf mich.


----------



## marco17mtb (27. August 2007)

moin zusammen, also ich komme aus dem kleinen bescheidenen EITORF an der sieg schön hier wa^^...also meine gruppe an bikern kennt ne menge schöner strecken hier, wenn ihr mal lust habt mit uns zu fahren meldet euch einfach ma schöne grüße aus Alzenbach/Eitrof


----------



## sun909 (28. August 2007)

Hallo Marco,
das Angebot würden wir gerne mal annehmen!

Wann fahrt ihr denn immer so und wie seid ihr fahrtechnisch einzustufen?

Meld dich einfach mal, gerne auch per pm.

Schöne Grüße
Carsten


----------



## marco17mtb (29. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen, also wir fahren meistens so gegen 11-12 Morgens los, unsere Gruppe besteht meistens aus min 4 Fahrern ab und zu fährt mein cousin aus Hamm auch mal mit seiner truppe mit.
Wir sind fun rider und nehmen jeden single trail und downhill mit den wir kriegen können,  aber keine angst unsere alters klassen sind bunt gesmischt ich bin erst 17 dann ist noch ein 23 jähriger und ein 32 jähriger im Bunde meine schwester (ja es fährt eine frau mit, die sich sicherlich auf Frauen beistand freuen würde) ist 25. also ne bunte truppe wir gehen alls ruhig an, besonders Berge, aber man findet sicherlich das richtige tempo für alle ist ja acuh kein Rennen gell ;-)


----------



## macarthur (30. August 2007)

gotoos schrieb:


> Hallo,
> morgen wird es wohl ab 09:0 Uhr entlang der Sieg in Richtung Eitorf gehen.
> Dort steigen wir in Harmonie richtung Bohlscheid auf einen Single-Trail, ein. Auf den Höhen angekommen wird geht es auf dem SIeghöhenweg wieder zurück richtung Hennef. Ankunft Hennef, gegen 12:00 uhr.
> Kilometer, ca. 40 Höhenmeter, ca. 400.
> ...



Hallo Oliver,

fahrt ihr diesen So, 02.09. auch wieder ab Warth?

Markus


----------



## gotoos (29. Juni 2010)

Hallo Michael,
hab deine Mailadresse vergessen und hoffe du hast diesen Fred aboniert.
melde dich noch mal wegen dem Track.
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## Meikel&Friends (4. November 2010)

Hallo Oliver,

habe erst jetzt (Monate später) Deine Mail gelesen, Sorry !

Du wolltest mir ja mal den Track Mailen: hier meine Adresse: [email protected]

War übrigens super Eure Tour. Ich fahr mit sicherheit nochmal mit Euch ! (Endziel 31.12.2010 3500 km; 80.000 Höhenmeter). Muß noch 15.000 HM bis Ende des Jahres schaffen. 

Gruß an die Mannschaft

Meikel


----------



## Beginner_SU_92 (29. Juli 2012)

Ich wollte mal nachhören ob es die gruppe noch gibt. 
Ich bin 20 und aus Hennef würde mich freuen bei euch mitzufahren.


----------



## cruisingfix (3. August 2012)

Ja hallo,  diese frage stelle i mir auch !  
Gibt es diesen treffpunkt noch ?
Auch i waere mal gern dabei.

Gruss micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## razon89 (5. August 2012)

hi,
bin selbst mit ein paar Freunden mehrmals in der Woche im Sieghöhenweg (Merten, Eitorf, Leuscheid, Blankenberg, Hennef, Uckerath, Bödingen, Allner, Winterscheid) unterwegs... eventuell lässt sich ja etwas arrangieren 
Fahren momentan allerdings mehr auf Ausdauer und überwiegend die "alpinen" Wegstrecken des Sieghöhenwegs...


----------



## cruisingfix (5. August 2012)

Ja  hallo

Waere schoen wenn du dann  hier die treffpunkte
Usw.  mal  angeben koenntest     . 
Wuerde mich dann euch anschliessen, 
Zumindest fuer teiletappen - mangels kondition


----------



## Mountain_Screen (6. August 2012)

Hallo,

würde mich auch gerne anschließen. Bin häufig auf dem Natursteig Sieg ab Eitorf in Richtung Hennef unterwegs.
Bei gutem Wetter auch mal eine Feierabendrunde und natürlich an Wochenenden.


----------



## cruisingfix (6. August 2012)

Hallo  
Prima,  das hier mal ne meldung kommt.
I persoenlich werde mal den naechsten So.  im auge
behalten. Da haet i zeit.   Vielleicht  klappt es mit gemeinsamen ausritten.

Gruss


----------



## Mountain_Screen (6. August 2012)

Nächsten Sonntag würde sehr wahrscheinlich auch bei mir passen. In welcher Gegend bist du überwiegend unterwegs?


----------



## cruisingfix (6. August 2012)

Bin ja nur wochenend biker, mangels zeit.
Hennefer umland, natursteig , wahnbachtalsperre 
Lohmar usw.    -dort bin i meist.
Fuer das 7G fehlt mir noch power.
Schaffe  nicht so viele hmeter..   kondition muss besser werden
bei mir -ganz klar.  Plane noch ein neues bike fuer die naechste saison.
Tja  mal sehn.


----------



## Dede21 (6. August 2012)

Wuerde mich eventuell auch anschließen wollen. Ich weiß nur noch nicht genau, ob es nächsten Sonntag klappt.
Ich bin ebenfalls auch Hennef und fahre überall wo es berghoch und runter geht


----------



## downhill-daniel (7. August 2012)

Hallo,

den Treff gibt es noch,jeden Sonntag um 9:00 Uhr am Warther Kreisel in Hennef.
Wegen der Ferien ist die Beteiligung zurzeit eher mäßig.
Ich werde am Sonntag, 12.8. aber auf jden Fall fahren, da ich jertzt 4 Wochen wegen Urlaubs nicht fahren konnte.

Ich freue mich über jeden der kommt.

Vielleicht dann bis Sonntag
Daniel


----------



## Mountain_Screen (8. August 2012)

Wie lange würde die Tour ca. dauern?

Habe für Sonntag sonst noch nichts vor. Nur weiß ich nicht ob ich es bis 9 Uhr nach Hennef schaffe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (8. August 2012)

Hallo an alle 
Erste wetterprognosen fuer So. sehen gut aus.
Es soll warm u trocken werden,  somit is eine fruehe startzeit gut.


----------



## soka70 (8. August 2012)

Hi,
in Hennef gibt es auch eine Freitagsrunde, falls Interesse besteht, einfach mal melden oder pm an mich!

Diesen Freitag, jaaa auch da soll das Wetter sich schon von seiner schönen Sommerseite zeigen , würde ich auch gerne ein wenig fahren und anschließend ein Bierchen in der Sieglinde trinken, dort ist dann zufällig auch ein Konzert im Rahmen des Siegtal-Festivals. 

Glaube, wir müssen der Hennefer Ecke mal wieder neuen Schwung geben...aber ehrlich 9 Uhr sonntags ist echt früh!!!


----------



## Mountain_Screen (10. August 2012)

Neun Uhr ist wirklich früh. Muss mich dann schon um kurz nach 8 Uhr auf den Weg machen. Naja vlt. schaffe ich es ja, sonst wird eine Rennrad Runde gefahren.


----------



## cruisingfix (11. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Wetter top fuer morgen. Werde gegen 9h an der tanke
Aufschlagen.  Mal sehn wie weit mich meine schwache
Kondition bringt    .


----------



## locoandy2706 (11. August 2012)

Hallo  Ihr ! hätte da schon Lust mit zu fahren Kann nur nach Jahrelanger Pause und jetzt erst seit 1ner Woche wieder fahrend ganz schlecht meine Kondition einschätzen ! Notfalls nehme ich den Rollator mit)))))))))))))) Grüsse Andy aus Winterscheid


----------



## cruisingfix (11. August 2012)

Kein problem  andi , dann koennen wir ja um die
Wette schieben. I bin auch wiedereinsteigerkurbelbemueher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locoandy2706 (11. August 2012)

gibt es denn jetzt die Gruppe noch???? wenn nicht ich fahre morgen auf jedenfall wieder Winterscheid-Brötal dann mal weiter sehen vieleicht dann vom Brötal aus richtung Eitorf Cafe-schlürfen alles ganz normal fahren und möglichst immer in Mutter Natur ! Grüsse Andy


----------



## locoandy2706 (11. August 2012)

frage hat sich erledigt ja klar habs wohl grad gelesen gibt die Gruppe noch ! habe da schon ein wenig bedenken bei das ich da so mithalten kann , darf , muss ist dann schon ärgerlich wenn ich früher abdrehen muss geschweige danz vom Ego (typisch Mann) !


----------



## locoandy2706 (11. August 2012)

Lidl-Bahnübergang-Kreisverkehr?????????????richtig?????????? komme ja dann aus Richtung Bröl


----------



## cruisingfix (11. August 2012)

Treffpunkt steht soweit.
Die freie tanke am kl.kreisverkehr hennef warth.
Da naehe bahnuebergang.  9 uhr.
Weis nicht wer alles kommt.
I bin auch das erste mal dort.


----------



## locoandy2706 (11. August 2012)

Guten Abend ! bist Du denn morgen dabei?????? ich hab ja schon nen bißchen bedenken bei meiner Kondition??? Gruss Andy


----------



## cruisingfix (11. August 2012)

Ja genau   hinter lidl li. rein.
I komm aus Allner dort hin.


----------



## cruisingfix (12. August 2012)

So wieder zurueck von der tour,
Wollte nur kurz berichten - daniel u.  Ich  haben ne schoene
Runde gedreht    ca. 30km   meist natursteig sieg hoch runter.
Meine beine lassen mehr km nicht zu  :-(   
Andy  (winterscheid)haben dich vermisst, dachte du kommst.

Gruss Micha


----------



## Mountain_Screen (12. August 2012)

Zeitlich ist mir neun Uhr an einem Sonnatg zu früh, war noch am Samstag Abend bis 22 Uhr mit dem Bike unterwegs. Vielleicht lässt sich irgendwann auch mal ein späterer Termin finden. Anscheinend wohnt locoandy im selben Dorf wie ich, also wäre die Anreise nach Hennef zu zweit möglich. Mit der Kondition sollte es bei mir klappen, auf dem MTB fahre ich so ein 17 bis 18 Schnitt bei 40 km.


----------



## cruisingfix (12. August 2012)

Ein spaeterer zeitpunkt zum treffen wird sicher auch mal
kein problem sein  mountain.


----------



## locoandy2706 (13. August 2012)

Hallo Jungs ! ja mit Fieber machte sich das schlecht dachte mit Tablettchen gehts dann wohl war auch früh genug auf den Beinen aber habe dann doch die Klamotten wieder ausgezogen war auch besser so ! Bin dann wenig später mit meinem Söhnchen von Winterscheid aus runter kurz ins Tal dann aber wieder zurück hab gemerkt da läuft nichts mehr ! leider ! Ich werde trotzdem heute wieder ins Bröltal fahren auch wenns nur nen Stündchen ist finde einfach das der Weg hier am Schreckenberg raus einfach ideal ist zum wieder anfangen mit dem Bike gerade hoch gut zum üben nicht zu steil , auch unten im Bröltal an der Sieg entlang 1-2 kleine erhebungen im Wald ideal leider hört der Weg wieder einmal dann kurz vor Hennef auf ........Strasse ist nicht mein Ding ! jedenfalls nicht auf dauer teilweise muss man das ja fahren um zu überbrücken! Ich fahre jeden Tag mal mehr mal weniger wer also Lust hat auch ausserhalb WE-Touren einfach mal zu fahren kann sich gern mal melden ! Auch könnte man so ne kurztour mal zum Cafe-schlürfen in Hennef nutzen ! Mein Ziel ist es mich nach und nach zu steigern und dann wieder Touren am Tegernsee zu fahren oder auch in Thüringen km lange Waldwege ohne kreuzende Strassen wahnsinns Natur stundenlang Menschenlehre die höhenmeter in Thüringen sind aber nicht zu unterschätzen da braucht man keine Alpen ! WE-Tripps mit hier vor Ort fahrenden das wäre doch mal was raus aus dem Altag! 0151 / 189 55 125 einfach ne sms ! ich antworte dann ! Grüsse Andy aus Winterscheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain_Screen (13. August 2012)

Andy hast eine private Nachricht.


----------



## cruisingfix (15. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Wetter für So. scheint wieder prima zu werden.
Würde ja gerne auch mal in der Woche fahren,aber
meine Arbeitszeiten lassen das nicht zu.
da bleibt nur So.  zum biken.

allen gute Fahrt..... gruß  Micha


----------



## downhill-daniel (16. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
wer hat Lust Morgen Abend gegen 18:00 Uhr 2 Stunden zu biken?
Sonntag um 9:00 Uhr sowieso

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Mountain_Screen (17. August 2012)

Hallo,

wird am Sonntag auch wieder eine Runde gefahren? Diesen Sonntag würde 9 Uhr auch klappen.


----------



## downhill-daniel (17. August 2012)

Ja, trotz 36 C


----------



## Mountain_Screen (17. August 2012)

Also 9 Uhr an der Lindlar Tankstelle in der Warth, mit 4l Flüssigkeit. 

Wie viel Kilometer sollen es werden?


----------



## downhill-daniel (17. August 2012)

Normalerweise so 3 Stunden, Kilometer hängen von Gelände und Kondition ab (auch Hitze), im Schnitt so 35-40km


----------



## Mountain_Screen (17. August 2012)

Also alles machbar, im Wald ist es ja zum Glück etwas angenehmer. Sollte noch etwas dazwischen kommen werde ich mich hier nochmals melden.


----------



## cruisingfix (18. August 2012)

hallo zusammen,

i werde auch morgen dabei sein,
eventuell kommt noch en Kumpel mit.

Gruß Micha

PS:  9h an der freien Tanke ,ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WRadler (19. August 2012)

Werde auch anwesend sein. Jetzt aber hurtig...


----------



## cruisingfix (19. August 2012)

Hallo kl.Bericht aus Hennef  
Wir waren heutmorgen ca. 45 km /rund 3 stunden 
unterwegs.  4 Mann am start (9h tanke hennef warth).
Route - hanfbachtal,uckerrath,siegtal .
Danke Daniel fuers guiden.

Gruss an alle   Micha


----------



## Mountain_Screen (22. August 2012)

Wie sieht es am Sonntag aus, wenn das Wetter mitspielt?


----------



## cruisingfix (22. August 2012)

jo hallo,

also i hab schon vor zu fahren.
dachte so an richtung talsperre,kaldauen u. HCM Pfad
wetter   klar wichtig  sollte passen.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (24. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

die ganze Woche über wurden ja schon Gewitter gemelden, bis jetzt hab ich davon aber noch nichts gesehen. Vielleicht haben wir am Sonntag noch Glück mit dem Wetter. Sollte das der Fall sein bin ich aufjedenfall dabei.

9 Uhr am kleinen Kreisel in der Warth (Lindler Tankstelle)?


----------



## cruisingfix (24. August 2012)

hallo,

ja genau, treffpunkt Tanke, wie gehabt. 9h.
Mal sehn wer alles erscheint.
Wie gesagt i hatte vor richtung lohmar einzuschlagen.
HCM-trail  u. so

gruß M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain_Screen (25. August 2012)

Morgen steht noch, oder? 

Sind dann wohl nicht so viele wie letzten Sonntag.


----------



## cruisingfix (25. August 2012)

Jo   von meiner seite bleibts wie schon beschrieben.
Mal sehn wer so auftaucht, geschrieben hat ja sonst niemand
bis jetzt.  Bis morgen  dann....

Gruss ...


----------



## Mountain_Screen (26. August 2012)

Hier ist es grade stark am Regnen, ich glaube das wird heute nichts.


----------



## cruisingfix (26. August 2012)

G.morgen     hallo mountain s..   
Das wetter is mies ,  regen u sehr bewoelkt , da muss i leider 
Absagen  !   Bei dem wetter machts keinen spass.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (26. August 2012)

Vielleicht haben wir nächstes Wochenende mehr Glück.


----------



## cruisingfix (26. August 2012)

Tja  echt schade     aber bei regen.... das is mist.
Mein pech auch-  i kann erst wieder in 2 wochen fahren.
Wegen arbeit usw.   :-(   :-(   :-(


----------



## Mountain_Screen (29. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

habe durch Zufall eine MTB-Veranstaltung in Hennef gefunden. Es handelt sich wohl um einen CountryTourenfahrt (CTF). Veranstaltet wird diese, durch den Hennefer Radsportverein CITO.

Termin 06.10.2012

http://www.radclub-cito-hennef.de/veranstaltungen/1ctf-nutscheidschaukel

Werde mir den Termin aufjedenfall mal merken, vlt. finden sich ja noch welche hier aus dem Forum die mitfahren würden.


----------



## cruisingfix (29. August 2012)

Hallo   danke fuer die info.
Werde das auch mal vermerken.
Leider kann i ja diese woche nicht biken, da i 14tage
durcharbeiten muss. Riesen sch***e.  

Bis bald   gruss


----------



## soka70 (29. August 2012)

Cool! Ebenfalls "Danke" für die Info!!!


----------



## cruisingfix (5. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Hallo an alle in hennefer umgebung, am So. hab i endlich
mal wieder zeit zum biken. Werde mal den 9h treff an der tanke
Hennef warth ins auge fassen. Haette lust den H.c.m.pfad zu
fahren. 
Gruss  M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotoos (6. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
die Gruppe funbike.de gibt es noch, wenn auch in diesem Jahr nur sehr lose.
Ich hab nun wieder etwas mehr Zeit und die Krankheitsbedingt pausierten wollen auch wieder kommen. Sonntag geht es auch bei mir wieder los.
Den hcm können wir gerne fahren und auf dem Rückweg noch über Happerschoss zurück.
Also dann bis Sonntag 9 Uhr an der Tanke
Oliver


----------



## Mountain_Screen (8. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

könnte mich morgen früh ebenfalls anschließen. Müsste jedoch um 12:30 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein. Wenn es beim Rückweg über Happerschoß geht, würde ich von dort nach Hause fahren.


----------



## gotoos (8. September 2012)

Wir werden um 12 Uhr wieder in Hennef sein
Entweder wird die Strecke abgekürzt oder das Tempo erhöht 
Wir fahren den HCM und an den Teichen Richtung Siegburg zurück.
Durch den Bunker und danach durch den Steinbruch.
Wenn dann noch Zeit bleibt geht es nach Happerschoss und einen Trail runter Richtung Alner nach Hennef zurück.
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## cruisingfix (8. September 2012)

Hallo   
Bin morgen dabei, freu mich schon.
HCM  wir kommen     
Gruss  M.


----------



## Luckfroschi (18. September 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/events/339126799514059/


----------



## Mountain_Screen (22. September 2012)

Ist morgen jemand unterwegs?


----------



## gotoos (22. September 2012)

Ja
09:00 Uhr an der Tankstelle am Wartherkreisel
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## Mountain_Screen (22. September 2012)

Okay dann sag ich mal bis morgen früh.


----------



## Twycross (23. September 2012)

Hi Leute. Habe heute von euren Touren am Sonntag erfahren. GIbt es auch Strecken durch den Geistinger Wald? War heute zu Fuss drin und muss sagen das da echt Potential besteht. Würde gerne Sonntags mal mitkommen wenn das nicht stört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (23. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
Hallo Twycross,
I bin auch schon ein paar mal  bei der So.tags tour mitgefahren.
War immer prima, kannst dich auf jeden fall mal anschliessen.
Leider schwaechelt zur zeit mein altes bike, so war i heut auch nicht
gross unterwegs. Die ganze region hat ne menge zu
bieten, finde i.        da gibts reichlich waelder u berge..
Trails zum biken.  

Mfg


----------



## Mountain_Screen (23. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

heute waren wir 6 Mann und haben eine ca. 35 Kilometer Runde durchs Hanfbachtal in Richtung Uckerath und zurück über Merten gedreht.
Im Geistinger Wald kenne ich mich persönlich garnicht aus, da ich aus einer ganz anderen Ecke komme. 
Ich sag mal bis nächsten Sonntag in alter frische. 

Gruß


----------



## Twycross (24. September 2012)

wie lang wart ihr denn unterwegs?


----------



## Mountain_Screen (24. September 2012)

Wir hatten uns hinter Merten aufgeteilt, da einige um 11:30 Uhr wieder in Hennef sein mussten. Sind dann noch zu zweit eine kleine Runde über Bödingen gefahren. Ich war um 12 Uhr zu hause.


----------



## gotoos (25. September 2012)

Hallo @ all,
wir fahren in aller Regel so um die 3 Stunden.
Das kann aber auch mal etwas früher oder später werden.
Gegen 13:00 Uhr sind wir fast immer zurück.

Der Geistingerwald bietet leider nicht wirklich viel Potenzial.
Es gibt zwar ein paar ganz nette Passagen, er ist aber sehr klein.
Wenn wir von der Siebengebirgstour zurück kommen, nehmen wir ihn meist noch mit.   

Sonntag treffen wir uns wieder um 09:00 Uhr an der Tanke und ab der Herbstsaison wird auch sicher wieder unser Stammtisch eingerichtet.
Wir treffen uns dann einmal im Monat zum Quatschen im Wirtshaus oder sonstwo

Termine werden auf www.funbike.de gepostet.

Ich hätte Sonntag nochmal Lust auf Wahnbachtalsperre!

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## Mountain_Screen (25. September 2012)

gotoos schrieb:


> Ich hätte Sonntag nochmal Lust auf Wahnbachtalsperre!



Gerne. 


 @_cruisingfix_

Am Freitag und Samstag findet in Bonn beim H&S die alljährliche Wiesn statt. Wenn das alte Bike schlapp macht gibts da bestimmt was neues zum Probefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (25. September 2012)

Hallo 

Neues bike is schon bestellt.   
Kommt  aber erst in ca.4 wochen.
Bis dahin muss impovisieren. :-(
Naja  

Gruss


----------



## Mountain_Screen (29. September 2012)

@ cruisingfix

Morgen dabei?

Wetter spielt wohl auch mit, zum Glück.


----------



## cruisingfix (29. September 2012)

Hallo  
 Jo , wollte mitkurbeln. Muss allerdings mit dem bike
meiner frau fahren (Gt hardtail stahlross    )  weil mein gaul defekt is.
Warte sehnsuechtig auf das neue bike.
Hoffe i kann einiger massen mithalten morgen.

Gruss


----------



## Twycross (30. September 2012)

So mein Resume für den ersten Sonntag. Das Sauerstoffzelt ist aufgebaut und die Thaimassage gebucht. Ne quatsch. War cool und werde mich auf jeden Fall öfter anschliessen.


----------



## cruisingfix (30. September 2012)

Hallo  an alle

Ja war ne schoene runde heute.
Bin quasi wie "geraedert"      . Das alte hardtail
hat mich arg gebeutelt.  Aber was solls, hauptsache spass.
Auf dem HCM-trail war ja richtig verkehr    
8 biker waren wir heute,  find i prima.

Gruss


----------



## grobstolle (3. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen, ich hab ein neues Bastelprojekt und suche dazu alte gebrauchte Ketten egal ob von Shimano oder Sram ( mÃ¼ssen auch nicht sauber seinð
Also wer noch alte Ketten hat und die loswerden will sagt einfach Bescheid
01717798791
[email protected]
Oder bringt die einfach zum Treff an die Tanke mit, ich werde zwar kommenden Sonntag wahrscheinlich nicht mitfahren kÃ¶nnen komme aber dann gerne dort kurz vorbei (muÃ eh BrÃ¶tchen holen)

Danke
Gerd


----------



## Mountain_Screen (6. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte auf diesem Weg fragen, ob morgen gefahren wird?
Das Wetter zeigt sich ja nicht grade von seiner schönsten Seite. 

Der CTF "Nutscheidschaukel" war heute wirklich klasse.


----------



## grobstolle (6. Oktober 2012)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wollte auf diesem Weg fragen, ob morgen gefahren wird?
> Das Wetter zeigt sich ja nicht grade von seiner schönsten Seite.
> ...



Ich bin auf jedem Fall um 9.00 an der Tanke


----------



## Mountain_Screen (6. Oktober 2012)

grobstolle schrieb:


> Ich bin auf jedem Fall um 9.00 an der Tanke



Mitfahren oder nur Brötchen holen?

Die Anreise ist mir ein wenig weit, wenn keiner kommt.


----------



## grobstolle (6. Oktober 2012)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Mitfahren oder nur Brötchen holen?
> 
> Die Anreise ist mir ein wenig weit, wenn keiner kommt.



Ich fahre aber nur bis 10.45!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain_Screen (6. Oktober 2012)

grobstolle schrieb:


> Ich fahre aber nur bis 10.45!



Ja dann wäre ich dabei. 

Sollte es morgen früh schon regnen, fällt es bei mir aus.


----------



## Twycross (7. Oktober 2012)

Mist verschlafen. naja dann nächste Woche.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (7. Oktober 2012)

War heute wieder eine super Tour, so matschig war es ja garnicht. 

Bis auf den Platten den ich hatte, neuen Schlauch eingezogen, auch platt. Dank nochmals an den ausgeliehenden Schlauch. Wenn ich bis nächste Woche Sonntag alles wieder zusammengefrickelt bekomme, wird am Vorderrad auch ohne Schlauch gefahren.

Hoffentlich auf ein baldiges Wiedersehen am nächsten Sonntag.


----------



## cruisingfix (18. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 
Wollte einfach mal auch hier meine freude zum
Ausdruck bringen, mein neues rad is da !!!! 
Juch huuhhhh     nach 18jahren endlich ein neues
Mtb.  Die freude bei mir is riesig. 
 

Gruss


----------



## cruisingfix (21. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
Wir sind heute mit 4 mann um die Wahnbachtalsperre
rum.  Ca.30 km  / 600 hm.   Schoene runde   aber sehr anstrengend
fuer mich. Danke an die mitfahrer das ihr hier u. da auf mich gewartet habt.
Leider haben wir uns am ende aus den augen verloren, hatte
zwar unten im ort noch gewartet, doch es war niemand mehr zu sehen.
Nun ja, bis demnaechst dann...

Gruss


----------



## cruisingfix (4. November 2012)

Hallo 

Bin heute die tour wahner heide usw. mitgefahren.
Treffpunkt war 11h aggerstadion.
Ueber 2 dutzend mitfahrer hatten sich dort versammelt !
Wauu     . Na das war ja echt coool, nette leute allesamt.
Pannen u. Stuerze gab es leider auch. Es ging kreuz u.quer
richtung hoffnungstal/ roesrath usw.
Danke fuers guiden  @Wolfgang. 

Gruss M.


----------



## cruisingfix (4. November 2012)

Hallo 

Bin heute die tour wahner heide usw. mitgefahren.
Treffpunkt war 11h aggerstadion.
Ueber 2 dutzend mitfahrer hatten sich dort versammelt !
Wauu     . Na das war ja echt coool, nette leute allesamt.
Pannen u. Stuerze gab es leider auch. Es ging kreuz u.quer
richtung hoffnungstal/ roesrath usw.
Danke fuers guiden  @Wolfgang. 

Gruss M.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (8. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ist am Sonntag jemand unterwegs, wenn das Wetter mitspielt?


----------



## grobstolle (9. November 2012)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ist am Sonntag jemand unterwegs, wenn das Wetter mitspielt?



Jo, bin um 09.00 an der Tanke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (9. November 2012)

Hallo 

I kann leider die naechsten 3 wochen nicht biken, 
weil i meinen Messestand  (koeln/messe legofanwelt.de vom 
22-26.11 ) vorbereiten bzw. aufbauen muss.
Besucher sind herzlich willkommen, haltet nach "Minas Ttirith,
Herr der Ringe"  ausschau !   

Gruss  M.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (21. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte bescheid sagen das ich es am 25.11 nicht schaffen werde.

Hier noch das schöne Höhenprofil vom Wochenende.


----------



## zett78 (22. November 2012)

Krass, bis zum 40 km/h hoch!


----------



## Mountain_Screen (22. November 2012)

zett78 schrieb:


> Krass, bis zum 40 km/h hoch!




Ja ich hab schon nach einer Option gesucht um die Achsen des Graphen umzubennen, leider hat da Sigma Sport nicht mitgedacht.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (4. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wie sieht es am Sonntag aus? 

Letzten Sonntag war das Wetter zwar nicht so toll, aber es hat sich ja zum Glück noch ein Mitfahrer gefunden.


----------



## gotoos (5. Dezember 2012)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie sieht es am Sonntag aus?
> 
> Letzten Sonntag war das Wetter zwar nicht so toll, aber es hat sich ja zum Glück noch ein Mitfahrer gefunden.



Hallo Lars,
ja, das Wetter war Schei....!!!
Diesen Sonntag sollte passen.
Wir wollen uns am Freitag zuu einer kleinen Weihnachtsfeier treffen. Hast du Zeit und Lust?
Dann schick mir mal über funbike.de deine Mailadresse.
Ich schick dir dann die Adresse vom Treffpunkt.

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 255751 (8. Dezember 2012)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie sieht es am Sonntag aus?
> 
> Letzten Sonntag war das Wetter zwar nicht so toll, aber es hat sich ja zum Glück noch ein Mitfahrer gefunden.




Das Wetter war mal garnicht so toll


----------



## Mountain_Screen (9. Dezember 2012)

Super Tour heute, auch wenn es sehr anstrengend war. Am Ende standen 48 Kilometer und 725 Höhenmeter auf dem Tacho.


----------



## cruisingfix (30. Dezember 2012)

Hallo an alle hier , 
wünsche nen guten Rutsch , alles gute fürs nächste jahr.
Bleibt gesund u Pannenfrei.....    
Gruß M.


----------



## cruisingfix (26. Januar 2013)

Hallo   
Kl. Info : hab heute nen abstecher zum HCM-pfad gemacht, 
Mußte feststellen das der erste abschnitt durch forstarbeit 
unfahrbar ist. Hoffe das ändert sich wieder, u das ganze holz von da 
wieder verschwindet.  Bin somit erst etwas weiter durch in 
den trail rein, verschneit aber fahrbar.  Ein weiterer biker war dort
Ebenfalls unterwegs, gruß an dieser stelle nochmal.
Viele waldwege  sind noch sehr glatt gewesen, aber tauwetter is in sicht.


Gruß    M.


----------



## Razzor (27. Januar 2013)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Hallo
> Kl. Info : hab heute nen abstecher zum HCM-pfad gemacht,
> Mußte feststellen das der erste abschnitt durch forstarbeit
> unfahrbar ist. Hoffe das ändert sich wieder, u das ganze holz von da
> ...




Danke für die Info. Hab demnächst vor dort wieder zu biken.


----------



## cruisingfix (13. März 2013)

Hallo  

I hoffe das wetter is jetzt am wochenende mal einladend zum biken, die 
kàlte u. Schnee  kann i langsam nicht mehr ertragen.
Letzte zeit ist es in diesem forum/raum so ruhig.
 Gruß .M


----------



## Mountain_Screen (15. März 2013)

Hallo cruisingfix,

die Treffen werden in letzter Zeit eigentlich immer über E-mail abgestimmt.

Bin selber aber schon einige Wochen nicht mehr mit dem Rad unterwegs gewesen. Dieses Wochenende wird es bei mir auch nicht klappen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gestern folgenden Thread erstellt
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=628275
und bin erst jetzt auf diesen hier gestoßen.

Mit der Bitte, das man sich über Email und Handy per PN austauscht; gerne möchte ich demnächst mal mit dem Bike reinschauen. Nur, solange ich noch nicht in Hennef wohne, wäre Sonntags zwar sehr i.O. aber 9 Uhr Start doch etwas früh.

LG Rene


----------



## cruisingfix (17. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen , 

 @Trail Surfer  u.  Leute in hennef u umgebung,
würde gerne für So. ein tourchen in angriff nehmen.
Gibt`s jemand der/die lust hat mitzufahren ? 

Gruss


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. April 2013)

Wäre gern dabei, komme allerdings noch aus Köln, und insofern am liebsten Start erst ab 10/10.30 Uhr. Alles weitere gerne per PN!
Grüße retour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (18. April 2013)

Hallo 

I halt mal fest   So.21.4    10.30   Treffpunkt Hennef Ost/Abfahrt A 560. (Lidl Parkplatz).   Wer mag kann gerne mitfahren. 3-4 stunden werden wir ca. unterwegs sein.  Km  u. Hm  nach Lust u. Laune.

Gruß Micha


PS:  Bei Regen wird nicht gefahren ! Aber wir hoffen auf Sonne...


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. April 2013)

Dann also bis morgen, freu mich drauf


----------



## cruisingfix (20. April 2013)

Jo hallo 

I freu mich auch schon, bin schon seit 13 tagen auf bike entzug 
wird zeit zum fahren. Ausrüstung ist gecheckt -reserveschlauch
im sack          Gibt's noch freiwillige zum mitteisen im Hennefer
Umland ?!      Bis morgen.....

Gruß


----------



## cruisingfix (29. April 2013)

Hallo 

Habe vor am Mi. 1.5  die mtb-strecke um den nürburgring/
Nordschleife zu befahren.  Starten wollte i so gegen 9-9.30h in hennef
mit Auto.  Hat jemand lust mitzufahren ?  

Gruß  an alle mtb-ler.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (30. April 2013)

Hallo,

klingt Interessant, allerdings fehlt mir die Zeit. Wollen Mittwoch morgen eine kleine Runde in den heimischen Wäldern drehen. Am Ring ist es stellenwese noch gut matschig von letztem Samstag.

Gruß Lars


----------



## cruisingfix (30. April 2013)

Ja hallo
 @mountain
Schade das du nicht mitkannst, hätte sogar noch nen 
Transportplatz frei.  Nun ja, matsch egal - muß man durch 

Gruß M.


----------



## cruisingfix (7. Mai 2013)

Hallo fangemeinde,
Hat jemand vor am Do. zu fahren ?!  Eventuell nach flowtrail/ 
Stromberg ?!  Oder hennefer umland... ?! 

Gruß


----------



## 2.4FatAlbert (8. Mai 2013)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Hallo fangemeinde,
> Hat jemand vor am Do. zu fahren ?!  Eventuell nach flowtrail/
> Stromberg ?!  Oder hennefer umland... ?!
> 
> Gruß



Hallo Cruisingfix !
Ja ich habe Morgen vor eine Runde zu fahren ,wie sieht es mit dir aus 9Uhr 
an der Tanke ?

Grüße 2.4FatAlbert


----------



## cruisingfix (8. Mai 2013)

Ja hallo

Das würde klar gehen , sofern es nicht regnet.
Bei dauerregen is nix. Kl.schauer schrecken mich nicht.
Die freie tanke am kreisverkehr hier in hennef/ warther kreisel oder ?

9h kein problem !   Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2.4FatAlbert (8. Mai 2013)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Ja hallo
> 
> Das würde klar gehen , sofern es nicht regnet.
> Bei dauerregen is nix. Kl.schauer schrecken mich nicht.
> ...



Ja genau die  "Lindlahr "am Kreisel .
Gruß 2.4FatAlbert


----------



## dhenninger (9. Mai 2013)

Bin noch Anfänger (fahre seit einem Jahr MTB/Fully) und suche heute noch Anschluss an eine Tour zwischen 20-30 km. Geht da heute noch etwas?
Bereich Hennef und Umgebung


----------



## cruisingfix (9. Mai 2013)

dhenninger schrieb:


> Bin noch Anfänger (fahre seit einem Jahr MTB/Fully) und suche heute noch Anschluss an eine Tour zwischen 20-30 km. Geht da heute noch etwas?
> Bereich Hennef und Umgebung



Hallo @dhenninger   
Heute morgen haben wir schon eine schöne runde gedreht, da hättest du gerne 
Mitfahren können.  Am So. habe i auch geplant zu fahren, also falls lust u zeit komm
einfach mit. Tempo u strecke wird immer angepast        meld dich  ok.    
Gruss  M.


----------



## dhenninger (9. Mai 2013)

So, die 38km Runde ist zuende. Das Wetter hat sich ja perfekt gehalten.

Danke für das Angebot. 
Ich nehme es gerne ein andermal an. 
Am Sonntag ist allerdings Muttertag, und da bin ich mit meiner Frau und meiner Tochter unterwegs.

Wenn ich am Samstag nicht zu lange bei der Neueröffnung von H&S Bikediscount bin, dann fahre ich Nachmittags noch eine Runde. Das wird aber ehr etwas spontanes.

Ansonsten kann man ja mal das nächste WE vorsehen.


----------



## cruisingfix (9. Mai 2013)

38 km


----------



## cruisingfix (11. Mai 2013)

Hallo
Also Wetter mäßig sieht es ja nicht so gut aus für So.,
nun laufen planungen für heutnachmittag, warscheinlich so ab 15h start.
Ne runde drehen. Jemand lust mitzukommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Mai 2013)

War ne sehr schöne und abwechslungsreiche Runde, danke dir auch noch mal auf diesem Weg
Bis bald


----------



## cruisingfix (12. Mai 2013)

...immer gerne....    ..aus freude am fahren.

Wenn i heutmorgen so aus dem fenster sehe, sieht
es ja echt nicht so sonnig aus. Eigentlich nur regen 
Gut das wir zwei  (trailsurfer u. Ich) gestern noch gefahren
sind.  Knapp 30km /450hm  ganz entspannt  

Gruss


----------



## moses3k (12. Mai 2013)

Servus zusammen, würde demnächst gerne mal die Sonntagsrunde mitfahren. Stimmt ihr euch hier im Forum ab, gibts ne Mailingliste oder nutzt ihr bevorzugt PNs?

Viele Grüße


----------



## cruisingfix (12. Mai 2013)

Hallo @moses

Es gibt einen termin der fast immer fest steht - So. 9h in hennef
am kreisverkehr/freie tanke (hennef warth). Dort bin i auch schon 
einige male mitgetourt. Ansonsten schreibe u frage i hier in diese 
Rubrik meist wegen touren u terminen.  

Gruss aus hennef  

PS:  wetter aktuell - 9grad , soeben ist ein "hagelschauer" durch


----------



## dhenninger (12. Mai 2013)

Ist das in der Frankfurter Str. 7 a?

Sieg-Bröl-Tankstelle R. Lindlahr


----------



## cruisingfix (12. Mai 2013)

Ja genau    tanke lindlar ... der kern der biker die sich dort treffen
fahren schon seit längerem gemeinsam


----------



## cruisingfix (12. Mai 2013)

Am pfingst wochenende würde i auf jedenfall ein o. mehrer runden
drehen. Mal sehn wie das wetter sich entwickelt.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (13. Mai 2013)

Pfingstsonntag oder Montag sollte bei mir auch klappen. Allerdings keine großen Touren, hab nur das schwere Bike zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2.4FatAlbert (13. Mai 2013)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Pfingstsonntag oder Montag sollte bei mir auch klappen. Allerdings keine großen Touren, hab nur das schwere Bike zur Verfügung.



ist das Bike zu schwer bist du zu schwach !
ich kann beide Tage ,was ist mit dem Roten ?
Grüße 2.4FatAlbert


----------



## dhenninger (13. Mai 2013)

2.4FatAlbert schrieb:


> ist das Bike zu schwer bist du zu schwach !
> ich kann beide Tage ,was ist mit dem Roten ?
> Grüße 2.4FatAlbert



Ist das Bike zu schwer, dann nimm doch einfach ein paar Kilo ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain_Screen (13. Mai 2013)

2.4FatAlbert schrieb:


> ist das Bike zu schwer bist du zu schwach !
> ich kann beide Tage ,was ist mit dem Roten ?
> Grüße 2.4FatAlbert



Das Hardtail muss ich wieder zusammenbauen, schaffe ich bis zum Wochenende nicht. Hab noch ein anderes Bike in Einzelteilen da liegen.
Kannst ja am Sonntag mal Probefahren. Bergab wird dann aber nicht gebremst.


----------



## 2.4FatAlbert (13. Mai 2013)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Das Hardtail muss ich wieder zusammenbauen, schaffe ich bis zum Wochenende nicht. Hab noch ein anderes Bike in Einzelteilen da liegen.
> Kannst ja am Sonntag mal Probefahren. Bergab wird dann aber nicht gebremst.



Ja ja wer bremst denn schon bergab ich brems euch lieber bergauf aus !
Grüße 2.4FatAlbert


----------



## cruisingfix (13. Mai 2013)

Bei mir schwächelt die variosattel stütze vom giant , ersatzteil
is schon bestellt.  Hoffe das wird noch fertig bis zum Wo.ende
Sonst muss i auch mein, nicht schweres aber knochenhartes GT 
fahren         ....  

Gruss


----------



## 2.4FatAlbert (13. Mai 2013)

dhenninger schrieb:


> Ist das Bike zu schwer, dann nimm doch einfach ein paar Kilo ab


wieso denn abnehmen ,du must am Oberschenkel zunehmen dann geht´s auch bergauf .
Grüße 2.4FatAlbert


----------



## 2.4FatAlbert (13. Mai 2013)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Bei mir schwächelt die variosattel stütze vom giant , ersatzteil
> is schon bestellt.  Hoffe das wird noch fertig bis zum Wo.ende
> Sonst muss i auch mein, nicht schweres aber knochenhartes GT
> fahren         ....
> ...


ist das Ding schon wieder Kaputt ?
Grüße 2.4FatAlbert
P.S.hatte am Vatertag 75 km auf der Uhr


----------



## Mountain_Screen (14. Mai 2013)

2.4FatAlbert schrieb:


> ist das Ding schon wieder Kaputt ?
> Grüße 2.4FatAlbert
> P.S.hatte am Vatertag 75 km auf der Uhr



Hast den Tageskilomerer-Zähler vom Auto mit dem Fahrrad-Computer verwechselt? 

Mir würde es auch reichen, die Stachelhardt Abfahrt fünfmal hintereinander zu fahren.


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Mai 2013)

Hi Leute, die Wetteraussichten rund um Hennef für das Pfingstwochenende sind z Zt leider nicht so dolle  scheinbar hat man die besten Wetterchance gegen Ende, also Montag. Wäre aber auch Sonntag dabei, jedoch zeitlich erst ab 10.30 Uhr, da ich noch nicht vor Ort wohne


----------



## cruisingfix (14. Mai 2013)

Bei der letzten tour am So.   ging immer mehr der Druck aus der Stütze. 
Morgen geht das Bike in Reparatur   , .....
leider 

aber das wird wieder.... i bin voller Hoffnung


----------



## 2.4FatAlbert (15. Mai 2013)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Hast den Tageskilomerer-Zähler vom Auto mit dem Fahrrad-Computer verwechselt?
> 
> Mir würde es auch reichen, die Stachelhardt Abfahrt fünfmal hintereinander zu fahren.



Ja es waren 75 Uhr ..... !!!!
Stachelhardt ist das da wo die Drachen fliegen ?
Grüße 2.4FatAlbert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2.4FatAlbert (15. Mai 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Hi Leute, die Wetteraussichten rund um Hennef für das Pfingstwochenende sind z Zt leider nicht so dolle  scheinbar hat man die besten Wetterchance gegen Ende, also Montag. Wäre aber auch Sonntag dabei, jedoch zeitlich erst ab 10.30 Uhr, da ich noch nicht vor Ort wohne


Hi Trail Surfer ! Wir treffen uns eigentlich jeden Sonntag um 9 Uhr in Hennef an der Tanke Lindlahr fahr doch einfach mal mit ....!(wir sind eine kleine Truppe) 
Grüße 2.4FatAlbert


----------



## Mountain_Screen (15. Mai 2013)

2.4FatAlbert schrieb:


> Ja es waren 75 Uhr ..... !!!!
> Stachelhardt ist das da wo die Drachen fliegen ?
> Grüße 2.4FatAlbert



Genau, die Bremsenprüfstands-Abfahrt.  Also für 30 Kilometer bin ich am Sonntag zu haben, jeder weitere Kilometer ist mit Schmerzen verbunden.


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Mai 2013)

Da ich zur Zeit noch aus dem Kölner Norden anreise, ist mir Sonntags 9 Uhr Abfahrt doch etwas zu früh. Ab September können wir gerne mal schauen, bin dann nach Hennef umgezogen.


----------



## cruisingfix (16. Mai 2013)

Hallooo

Meine Sattelstütze ist wieder Fit.
War nur ein Druckverlust an einer Verschraubung.
Wurde direkt bei "Danke" Firma Zweirad Hübel wieder behoben !   

Das Wochenende kann kommen.....   Gruß


----------



## 2.4FatAlbert (16. Mai 2013)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Genau, die Bremsenprüfstands-Abfahrt.  Also für 30 Kilometer bin ich am Sonntag zu haben, jeder weitere Kilometer ist mit Schmerzen verbunden.


Ja ich will dich leiden sehen ,dann bis Sonntag über 30 sind schon drin !
Grüße 2.4FatAlbert


----------



## cruisingfix (17. Mai 2013)

Hallo   grüße euch

Also trail surfer u ich wir treffen uns am So. um 10.15h an dem 
Parkplatz hennef/ost (lidl) zum biken.  Falls sich jemand anschließen
möchte .... immer gerne.  Wieweit wohin wielang stimmen wir immer ab  

Gruß micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (18. Mai 2013)

Die sonne ist so einladend   da konnte i es nicht lassen ne runde zu drehen
dabei sind  "51km " zusammen gekommen. Hennef -7G - Hennef  , habe ne
schöne route ausgearbeitet.       jetzt muß i aber meine beine für
Morgenfrüh wieder fit bekommen  . ...   
...gruß Micha


----------



## Ghost-Bike (18. Mai 2013)

Hi, würde gern mitfahren. Treffpunkt ist gemeint der Lidl an der Polizeiwache Frankfurter Strasse ?


----------



## cruisingfix (18. Mai 2013)

Ghost-Bike schrieb:


> Hi, würde gern mitfahren. Treffpunkt ist gemeint der Lidl an der Polizeiwache Frankfurter Strasse ?



Hallo 
Der parkplatz direkt an der autobahn/blumen breuer-rewe -shell tanke
ist treffpunkt. Das ist ganz am anfang der frankfurt str/lidl. 
 Ok   ... herzlich willkommen   

Bis  moorrgeen


----------



## Ghost-Bike (18. Mai 2013)

Okay bin dabei


----------



## dhenninger (18. Mai 2013)

Dann würde ich morgen früh mal versuchen, mich ebenfalls einzuklinken. Mal schauen, ob ich irgendwie mithalten kann. 10:15 Uhr


----------



## 2.4FatAlbert (18. Mai 2013)

moses3k schrieb:


> Servus zusammen, würde demnächst gerne mal die Sonntagsrunde mitfahren. Stimmt ihr euch hier im Forum ab, gibts ne Mailingliste oder nutzt ihr bevorzugt PNs?
> 
> Viele Grüße


Hallo moses3k !
Wir fahren Morgen eine Runde wenn du Lust hast komm einfach mit,
bei uns ist jeder willkommen um 9Uhr in Hennef Warth am Kreisel ( Tanke Lindlahr ).
Grüße 2.4FatAlbert
p.s.Helm nicht vergessen !!!


----------



## Ghost-Bike (18. Mai 2013)

2.4FatAlbert schrieb:


> Hallo moses3k !
> Wir fahren Morgen eine Runde wenn du Lust hast komm einfach mit,
> bei uns ist jeder willkommen um 9Uhr in Hennef Warth am Kreisel ( Tanke Lindlahr ).
> Grüße 2.4FatAlbert
> p.s.Helm nicht vergessen !!!


.


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Mai 2013)

Ich freu mich auf morgen, zu viert wÃ¤re klasse  @Ghost-Bike und  @dhenninger
Packt noch 50C oder nen â¬uro ein, um das bIKE nach der Tour noch an der Tanke bissl abzuspritzen 
Bin bisher auch nicht verloren gegangen, trotz substanziell verbesserungsfÃ¤higer Kondi und Technik


----------



## 2.4FatAlbert (18. Mai 2013)

moses3k schrieb:


> Servus zusammen, würde demnächst gerne mal die Sonntagsrunde mitfahren. Stimmt ihr euch hier im Forum ab, gibts ne Mailingliste oder nutzt ihr bevorzugt PNs?
> 
> Viele Grüße


Ja ja wir fahren um 9 Uhr ab unser Treffpunkt ist Tanke Lindlahr 
Grüße 2.4FatAlbert


----------



## dhenninger (18. Mai 2013)

Das sind ja morgen gleich zwei Gruppen ;-) 9:00 Ist mir auch noch etwas früh. Bin bei der 10:15 Uhr Runde dabei. Da ist das Wetter auch besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Bike (19. Mai 2013)

Heute 3x Canyon am start, das kann nur klasse werden...


----------



## cruisingfix (19. Mai 2013)

G.morgen  
Ja es gibt quasi 2 gruppen heute.
Die erste um 9h , u die zweite (für diejenigen denen es zu früh ist
oder eine weite anfahrt haben) um 10.15h  . 
Die treffpunkte liegen nicht weit auseinander.

Bis nachher     gruß ...micha


----------



## moses3k (19. Mai 2013)

Autsch, zu spät gelesen. Das nächste Mal bin ich dabei..


----------



## cruisingfix (20. Mai 2013)

G.morgen

Kl. Nachlese von gestern :   ...mit 4 mann gestartet u mit 4 mann
Beendet . Verluste ja -" 1 kettenglied " -. Doch das konnte uns nicht stopen.
Ca. 37 km /700 hm liegen hinter uns ,siegtal -bröhltal - wahnbachtalsperre.
.   Ein gruß an die     mitfahrer.

Die nächsten touren sind schon in planung   

PS: habe neuen persönlichen rekord - in 24h   90km /1300 hm
       (2 touren)

Mfg Micha


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Mai 2013)

G.mittag 
Finger sind wieder fähig zu tippen
Danke euch nochmals für die abwechslungsreiche Tour, manche Stücke fahre ich zwar lieber wieder in die andere Richtung aber schee wars allemal......Übung macht den Meister


----------



## Ghost-Bike (20. Mai 2013)

Hey Jungs, ich hab die Bilder von gestern in einem Fotoalbum auf meiner Profilseite gepostet. Sind eigentlich ganz gut geworden


----------



## cruisingfix (20. Mai 2013)

Ghost-Bike schrieb:


> Hey Jungs, ich hab die Bilder von gestern in einem Fotoalbum auf meiner Profilseite gepostet. Sind eigentlich ganz gut geworden



ohh  prima     ....


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Mai 2013)

Komm gerade von der Familich und was sehe ich...sau gut   der Schnellste bietet sich eh als 'Shooter' an.......*like*

lg R


----------



## dhenninger (21. Mai 2013)

Hey super.
Hat mir großen Spass gemacht. Gerne wieder.

Hier ist noch die Tour.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/d909w7hv84jt9zs/activity_314894988.gpx

Oder hier:
http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/314894988


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Mai 2013)

Wer hat denn Lust auf eine Feiertags-Tour nächsten Donnerstag?


----------



## cruisingfix (22. Mai 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wer hat denn Lust auf eine Feiertags-Tour nächsten Donnerstag?



Klar -wär i dabei . Feiertag is immer gut - gut zum biken  
Aber i schaue auch mit sorge auf das kommende wo.ende ,
den das wetter is total  sch....    

Gruß


----------



## dhenninger (23. Mai 2013)

Wenn es irgendwie klappt, dann bin ich auch dabei  
Ich müsste aber zunächst noch meinen Skianzug raus holen. Womöglich liegt bis dahin wieder Schnee.


----------



## dhenninger (24. Mai 2013)

Hat jemand Lust, morgen früh um 10:00 Uhr eine Tour zu fahren? Da soll das Wetter ja noch ein paar Stunden ok sein.


----------



## cruisingfix (24. Mai 2013)

dhenninger schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust, morgen früh um 10:00 Uhr eine Tour zu fahren? Da soll das Wetter ja noch ein paar Stunden ok sein.



I muß morgen arbeiten         könnte erst ab 15h.
Tja  ...wetter  ....kann man nur hoffen.

Gruß


----------



## dhenninger (24. Mai 2013)

Der Wetterbericht sagt, dass es dann auch noch ok ist. Dann verschiebe ich. Kurz vorher noch mal im Forum melden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (24. Mai 2013)

Jo  i meld mich dann morgen gegen mittag nochmal.
Dann könnten wir ja ne runde drehen


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Mai 2013)

Ich drück euch die Daumen, dass es mit dem Wetter hinhaut, dann viel Spaß.
Bin selbst dieses WE schon anderweitig verplant - aber wie bereits geschrieben, Donnerstag habe ich mir schon mal reserviert


----------



## cruisingfix (25. Mai 2013)

@DHEnniger

also wetter geht so, oder ?!
i wäre startbereit ab 15h wenn`s dir passen würde.
treffpunkt bei mir ? unten im Park ?

gruß


----------



## dhenninger (25. Mai 2013)

Ja, ich würde sagen, dass das passt. 
Um 15:00 dann im Park unten am Eingang wo es hoch geht nach Happerschoß. 

Dann können wir ja eine Runde um die Talsperre drehen, wenn Du Lust hast.


----------



## cruisingfix (25. Mai 2013)

Ok bis gleich.


----------



## cruisingfix (26. Mai 2013)

G.Morgen , kl.Nachlese zur gestrigen tour von  dhenninger 
u. mir    .. erst ging es zum HCM-pfad (der wieder komplett 
fahrbar ist)  bei lohmar dann richtung Wahnb.t.sperre - u. diese
dann umrundet  .... ca. 35km /700 hm kurbelten wir. Am ende wurden wir
noch ein wenig naß , doch wir hatten trotzdem ne schöne runde.
Heute wird nicht gekurbelt  doch Do. planen wir die nächste tour.

Gruß Micha


----------



## dhenninger (26. Mai 2013)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> G.Morgen , kl.Nachlese zur gestrigen tour von  dhenninger
> u. mir    .. erst ging es zum HCM-pfad (der wieder komplett
> fahrbar ist)  bei lohmar dann richtung Wahnb.t.sperre - u. diese
> dann umrundet  .... ca. 35km /700 hm kurbelten wir. Am ende wurden wir
> ...



Hier noch der Link zur Route.
http://www.runtastic.com/de/benutzer/Daniel-Henninger/sportaktivitaeten#single_year_2013,month_05

TIP: Wenn man sich mit seinem Facebook Account anmeldet, dann kann man auch die Karte sehen. Oder einfach einen kostenlosen Account erstellen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Mai 2013)

Kommenden Donnerstag wieder sehr gerne  aber FB, nein danke!


----------



## dhenninger (28. Mai 2013)

Donnerstag soll es stark regnen. Ggf. heute Abend um 18:30 eine kleine Feierabend Runde?


----------



## cruisingfix (28. Mai 2013)

dhenninger schrieb:


> Donnerstag soll es stark regnen. Ggf. heute Abend um 18:30 eine kleine Feierabend Runde?


 
kann leider nicht , muß noch arbeiten   
Do.  ab Mittag vielleicht trocken -laut wetterbericht.
Mal sehn...

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (29. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Tja was machen... mit dem mist wetter ? 
Tour morgen  ?!   Würde ja gerne  aber regnets o. Nicht ?
Gegen mittag könnte es trockener werden.
Was meint ihr den so ?   

Gruß micha


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Mai 2013)

Hi,
ich bin ja für fast jeden Spaß zu haben.....leider ist das da draußen wenig spaßig und wenn es noch die Nacht durchschifft, naja........ginge es dann auch als "Ohne-Matsch-ohne-Ende"-Tour??
Leider sind die Aussichten für die kommenden Tage auch nicht soo prickelnd.....

LG


----------



## dhenninger (30. Mai 2013)

Ich bin zum Glück vorgestern noch mit einer netten Truppe eine Feierabendrunde gefahren. Allerdings war ich da mit Abstand der schlechteste und habe die Gruppe somit ordentlich entschleunigt 

Aber dafür etwas Fahrtechnik gelernt und eine super Tour durch das Naafbachtal gemacht. Danke hierfür noch einmal auf diesem Weg.

Was den heutigen Tag anbelangt, weis ich auch nicht. Könnte man höchstens spontan machen. Im Moment ist der Himmel duster.


----------



## cruisingfix (30. Mai 2013)

G.morgen , bin schon den ganzen morgen am spekulieren
wegen wetterlage. Jetzt gerade   hennef 9grad -trocken.
Es könnte trocken bleiben laut internet.
I bin auf jedenfall startbereit , werde noch ne stunde die lage
peilen  u. mich dann entscheiden ob i fahre.
Hatte mir eh für heute eine nicht so schlammlastige route 
überlegt.   -daniel-  wenn du lust hast- kommste mit ?!

Mfg


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Mai 2013)

Ich bin zwar nicht der Daniel und schaffe es leider auch nicht, in einer Stunde in Hennef zu sein. Falls es 10.30 Uhr auch tut, müsste ich es bis spätestens 9.30 Uhr wissen.

LG


----------



## cruisingfix (30. Mai 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar nicht der Daniel und schaffe es leider auch nicht, in einer Stunde in Hennef zu sein. Falls es 10.30 Uhr auch tut, müsste ich es bis spätestens 9.30 Uhr wissen.
> 
> LG



Klar ..kannste gerne mitkommen    
10.30 ist auch total ok. Die tour würde ca. 4std. dauern,
nimm ne jacke mit falls es doch ungemütlich wird.
Aber auch laut WDR soll es überwiegend trocken
bleiben. Treffpunkt wie immer.
Weitere mitfahrer sind natürlich willkommen.

Auf gehts..... 10.30h.  Ok


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Mai 2013)

OK, dann mach ich jetzt mal hinne...bis gleich 

P.S.: Könnt ich noch mal nen Riegel von dir....?


----------



## cruisingfix (30. Mai 2013)

Riegel... kein problem       habe großen vorrat.


----------



## Ghost-Bike (30. Mai 2013)

Hey Ho let`s go, bin auch mit dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dhenninger (31. Mai 2013)

Hey, dann hattet Ihr ja noch ein schönes Wetter und wahrscheinlich auch eine schöne Tour. Schade, bei mir hat es dann leider nicht mehr geklappt.

Vielleicht am Wochenende.


----------



## cruisingfix (31. Mai 2013)

dhenninger schrieb:


> Hey, dann hattet Ihr ja noch ein schönes Wetter und wahrscheinlich auch eine schöne Tour. Schade, bei mir hat es dann leider nicht mehr geklappt.
> 
> Vielleicht am Wochenende.



Grüße dich
Ja wir hatten ne schöne runde -hennef -7g- hennef  
54km /700 hm      u dank ghost  auch noch paar trails im 7g  
So.  wird wohl gutes wetter - das lockt ja zum biken  

Gruß M.


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Mai 2013)

Hmmmm.....


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Mai 2013)

Wg Wochenende....vorzugsweise Sonntag....
Wir haben Besuch, d.h. optimalerweise wäre 11 Uhr, früher eher nicht, drin. Gebt euch einen Ruck Jungs, sagen wir So 11h beim Lidl!?!

Fahrrad ist mittlerweile auch wieder fein sauber, so dass sich dreckichmachen lohnt


----------



## dhenninger (1. Juni 2013)

Bin dabei. 
11:00 Uhr beim Lidl.


----------



## dhenninger (1. Juni 2013)

Na, sonst noch jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (1. Juni 2013)

I bin dabei.    Uhrzeit past mir.
Bis morgen.....


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Juni 2013)

Daaanke, Männers. Hat - wie immer - Laune gemacht, die Anstiege, gerne mit bissl Matschimatschi werden immer mehr mein Freund 
Kommenden Sonntag ist reserviert für euch, danach geht es aber erst mal in........Urlauuuub


----------



## dhenninger (2. Juni 2013)

Ja, war prima unsere "Expedition"


----------



## cruisingfix (3. Juni 2013)

..... u es sind ca. 43km /650 hm zusammen gekommen !


----------



## skaster (3. Juni 2013)

Hallo in die Runde,

ich bin diese Woche in Herchen und frage mal ob ihr auch mal tagsüber fahrt, da ich Freizeit habe.
Im Moment werde ich versuchen die einzelnen Teilstücke des Natursteig Sieg abzufahren.
Vom Profil her: ich habe mein Enduro dabei und bin kein "Rennfahrer", also lieber schön gemütlich berghoch.
Mobil wäre ich auch, könnte somit auch nach Hennef kommen.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## cruisingfix (3. Juni 2013)

hallo skaster

i für meinen teil kann leider nur am Weekend.
gerne kannst du dich uns mal anschließen.
für dich könnte der bereich um die Drachenflugschanze (genau auf Siegsteig/abschnitt ) interessant sein. Dort gibt es gute abfahrten.

Gruß .M


----------



## skaster (3. Juni 2013)

Ja, den Abschnitt kenne ich, ich bin beim letzten Mal leider von der falschen Seite gekommen 

Trotzdem erstmal Danke, am WE bin ich schon wieder zu Hause.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## dhenninger (4. Juni 2013)

Schade, ich bin leider in der Woche auch erst a 18:30 zu Hause.


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Juni 2013)

Hey, Männer..
sollen wir nicht mal diesen Sonntag die "Freelancer"-Tour machen, nach Windeck mit der Bahn und mit dem Bike zurück?!
Ab Hennef 10.06 Uhr, d.h. dann Treffpunkt am Bahnhof um spätestens zehn vor Zehn.

Na, was meint ihr? Bin selbst ja ab dem Sonntag danach zweimal nicht verfügbar, da auf Reisen 

LG R.


----------



## dhenninger (7. Juni 2013)

Hiho, ich kann noch nicht sagen, ob es klappt.
Wir feiern am Sa. meinen Geburtstag. Und da ich nicht weis wie spät es wird, kann ich auch noch nicht zusagen. Da muss man ja dann schon etwas fit sein ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dhenninger (7. Juni 2013)

OK, ich bin dabei. Wenn der eine oder andere keine Zeit hat, dann können wir das ja gerne wiederholen. Ich bin dann am Sonntag um 9:50 Uhr am Bahnhof in Hennef auf dem Bahnsteig Richtung Windeck.


----------



## Andy29 (7. Juni 2013)

Wohin wollt Ihr denn in Windeck? 

Ich würde gerne von Eitorf aus dazu stoßen. Wenn Ihr z.B. bis Schladern fahrt, komme ich per Fahrrad dort hin.

Gruß 

Andreas


----------



## dhenninger (7. Juni 2013)

Ich denke, dass ist ok. Dort hält die S-Bahn ja auch. Also fahren wir mit der  Bahn um 10:06 von Hennef bis Schladern. Lt. Fahrplan kommt die Bahn dann um 10:31 Uhr in Schladern an. Du kannst uns dann daran erkennen, dass wir MTBs dabei haben


----------



## cruisingfix (7. Juni 2013)

Hört sich gut an. Bin dabei , ab Hennef ...   mit zuuug fahren


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Juni 2013)

Aaah, supi...de Micha is auch dabei 
 @Andy29
Der Plan ist, ab Windeck die Wege zurück Ri. Hennef zu "exploren"


----------



## cruisingfix (7. Juni 2013)

Andy29 könnte doch z.b.  mit in den zug einspringen   eitorf- windeck.
 Alle geinsam     zuuuug fahren   biikeen


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Juni 2013)

Wollt ihm nur sagen, das es für uns dann nach dem *Zug* wieder *ZU*rüüü*G* geht


----------



## cruisingfix (8. Juni 2013)

Also i halte mal fest

erster Treffpunkt am besten Lidlparkplatz 9.45h (besser parken als am Bahnhof) . dann kurze Fahrt ( 1,5km)zum Hennefer Bahnhof.
Abfahrt zug richtung Windeck ist kurz nach 10h.
In schladern könnte andy29 mit zu steigen  , weiter richtung Windeck.
Dann Bike tour zurück nach Hennef. strecke noch unbekannt wird spontan gesucht.  

Mitfahrer/innen sind herzlich willkommen

Bei Regen lassen wir es besser sein....

gruß  Micha


----------



## Andy29 (8. Juni 2013)

Sorry jungs, neuer Plan, ich hab gesehen morgen ist RTF/CTF in Buchholz

http://www.rsc-buchholz.de/aktuelles.html

Da gehts 55km durch den Westerwald und die Veranstaltung ist nur einmal im Jahr. 

Aber die Sieghöhenwege laufen ja nicht weg.

Gruß

Andy29


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Juni 2013)

Okee.....dann seh ich zu, spätenstens ganz krz nach Neun loszukommen, soll ja ne gemütliche Tour nach Hennef Bf werden


----------



## dhenninger (9. Juni 2013)

Es kommt noch jemand spontan mit. Bis gleich.


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Juni 2013)

Sers und bis gleich..


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Juni 2013)

Huhuu.....zurück vom Lago-Urlaub  lebt ihr noch?!? Habe die Woche den sheizschwitzenden Radlern nur zugeschaut  und bin dementsprechend wieder heiß  
Was geht??


----------



## dhenninger (24. Juni 2013)

Am Sa. Ho Chi Ming Pfad gefahren. Es war fantastisch. Wir können gerne wieder eine Runde planen. Wie wäre es mit der besprochenen Talsperrenumrundung?


----------



## cruisingfix (24. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Hatte leider auch keine zeit zum biken, war in Belgien mit meiner Vespa.
Wird wieder Zeit das i aufs Rad komme.

gruß Miche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Juni 2013)

Heyho 

Talsperre o Nburgring umrunden?

LG


----------



## cruisingfix (24. Juni 2013)

Bei gutem Wetter wär Ring  coool.


----------



## dhenninger (24. Juni 2013)

Wann?


----------



## cruisingfix (24. Juni 2013)

Ja am besten wäre wohl So.    .vorschlag : morgens treffen direkt am ring
Da an der aral am ring gegenüber auf reweparkplatz z.b.

Daniel i könnte dich mitnehmen !


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Juni 2013)

Die Aral in Adenau oder welcher Ort in Ringnähe genau?
https://plus.google.com/114711083214899171957/about?gl=de&hl=de


----------



## cruisingfix (24. Juni 2013)

Ortsausgang adenau , da gibt es nur eine tanke . Aral.
Das is dort wo die nordschleife über die strasse geht.
Und schräg gegenüber is der gr.parkplatz vom rewe.
I werd noch mal genau nach dem strassen nahmen sehn.


----------



## Razzor (25. Juni 2013)

dhenninger schrieb:


> Am Sa. Ho Chi Ming Pfad gefahren. Es war fantastisch. Wir können gerne wieder eine Runde planen. Wie wäre es mit der besprochenen Talsperrenumrundung?




Ist der denn schon wieder befahrbar? Das letzte Mal als ich da war, konnte man den nicht fahren.


----------



## affenmann (25. Juni 2013)

alles ist frei


----------



## cruisingfix (25. Juni 2013)

so... adr. Parkplatz ist am Ring : Richtung Adenau durch, auf B257 ,   
                                               Triererstr.1  - Ecke-
                                             Im Broel     ...da der Rewe Parkplatz

Gruß


----------



## Ghost-Bike (25. Juni 2013)

Hey Leute, Mensch da werd ich ganz neidisch.....hab am vergangenen Sonntag nen schönen Abflug mit meinem neuen Canny gemacht und mir mal schön den linken Arm , die Elle gerissen. War echt...ist echt doof, Blöde stelle, schon 100 x gefahren. Passt auf euch auf..........
würde ich aber immer wieder so fahren  naja vielleicht ein bisschen anders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Juni 2013)

Alles Gute für dich, rasche Genesung und das du möglichst bald wieder dabei sein kannst bzw. das es mit dem Marathon in Bad S klappt


----------



## cruisingfix (25. Juni 2013)

Von mir auch  Gute Besserung  -ghost


----------



## cruisingfix (28. Juni 2013)

Hallo ,

wie ist die Lage für So. ?  wäre Ring runde OK ?
Das wetter wird wohl gehn, so wie die prognosen aussehn.

gruß


----------



## moses3k (28. Juni 2013)

Hey Ghost, von mir auch ne gute und schnelle Genesung. Das geile an dir ist ja, dass du (hoffentlich dieses Mal auch) immer noch lachen kannst


----------



## dhenninger (28. Juni 2013)

Gute Besserung auch von mir.

So. müsste klappen. Ich bin mir wegen des Wetters allerdings nicht so sicher  Wann willst Du los fahren?


----------



## cruisingfix (28. Juni 2013)

dhenninger schrieb:


> Gute Besserung auch von mir.
> 
> So. müsste klappen. Ich bin mir wegen des Wetters allerdings nicht so sicher  Wann willst Du los fahren?


 
I dachte so ca. 9-10h in Hennef abzufahren, könnte dich mit bike mitnehmen. wetter müßen wir mal genau beobachten.
i bin optimist´.


----------



## dhenninger (28. Juni 2013)

Die Uhrzeit passt. Ich melde mich dann Samstag Abend noch einmal.


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Juni 2013)

Vorhersage Adenau für Sonntag ist um die 15 Grad, Regenwahrscheinlichkeit < 30%. Das Wochenende darauf soll es spürbar wärmer sein, um 25 Grad. Wäre das nicht eher geeignet und diesen Sonntag dann lieber um die WBT?


----------



## dhenninger (28. Juni 2013)

Bin ich auch dabei 
Wahrscheinlich ist das auch eine bessere Alternative.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (28. Juni 2013)

tja  das past auch,   hauptsache fahren   

10h am lidl parkplatz ?!


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Juni 2013)

Sagen wir doch viertel nach, ist ja So.........morgens....


----------



## cruisingfix (29. Juni 2013)

OK  halten wir fest :  10.15h am lidl parkplatz/Hennef ost
                             So.  30.06


----------



## dhenninger (30. Juni 2013)

Alles klar, bis gleich.


----------



## cruisingfix (30. Juni 2013)

G.Morgen  fangemeinde   

Das wetter is   
u so starten wir gleich mit den mtb's  .
Wer noch mitkommen möchte  ist herzlich eingeladen.
Treffpunkt  u. Zeit sind schon gesagt ..

Gruß


----------



## Dede21 (30. Juni 2013)

Ich würde mich gerne noch anschließen. Komme dann mit dem Rad zum Lidl. 
Bis gleich :thumbup:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## etClaudia (30. Juni 2013)

Hallöchen Leute,

es war eine tolle Tour um die Talsperre und mit knapp über 900 HM (wenn ich den vielzähligen Navis mal glauben kann) um einiges Mehr als in der Eifel geplant war.. Danke fürs Guiden @ Micha und Daniel.

Bin k.o., aber froh! 

Und das MTB ist auch schon wieder sauber..

Also bis die Tage (hoffentlich in 2 Wochen in der Eifel/Nordschleife)

Viele Grüße
etClaudia


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Juni 2013)

K.O., aber froh ist gut! 

Mir hat es auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht, an alle liebe Grüße und dann bis spätestens Nordschleife


----------



## cruisingfix (1. Juli 2013)

Jo  ,das war ne prima runde , u alle haben durchgehalten  
Merke meine Beine auch etwas heutmorgen.
Am Ring wird es zwar weniger anstrengend aber dafür gibt es ne menge zu sehn  ...  brumm bruummm.
Freu mich schon.


----------



## dhenninger (1. Juli 2013)

Bin auch ganz geschafft. Heute morgen bin ich nicht einmal von alleine aufgewacht. 

Aber es war wie immer prima. 5,5 Stunden Fahrt sind ja auch nicht ganz ohne.


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Juli 2013)

Wäre jemand Samstag dabei, Ho-ho-ho... und einen anderen Weg zurück?


----------



## cruisingfix (3. Juli 2013)

I muß arbeiten ... ..leider


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Juli 2013)

Ggf. ab 15 Uhr


----------



## cruisingfix (4. Juli 2013)

tja  .. Sa. wird das nix mit kurbeln bei mir.
werde den ganzen tag arbeiten müßen...


----------



## etClaudia (5. Juli 2013)

Schade! Ich bin Samstag und Sonntag ja leider nicht im Lande, daher klappt es bei mir auch nicht. 
Sonst bin ich aber bei spontanen (und auch kürzeren;-) Touren am Wochenende immer gerne dabei. Hennef ist ja nicht weit. 

Schaue jetzt auch mal öfter ins Forum bzw. hab mir ein Abo eingerichtet.

Und: Ich hab jetzt auch eeeendlich die Rock Shox Reverb geliefert bekommen und werde sie beim nächsten Fahren einweihen können!! 
*freu*

Bis dann!
etClaudia


----------



## cruisingfix (5. Juli 2013)

Sattelstützen Test dann am Nürburgring   
Die härteste Teststrecke der Welt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dhenninger (5. Juli 2013)

Ich bin begeistert von der Rock Shox Reverb.
Ich bin Sa. auch nicht dabei.


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Juli 2013)

Weicheier! 

Dann guck ich mal, ob ich mich woanders einklinken kann


----------



## etClaudia (8. Juli 2013)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Sattelstützen Test dann am Nürburgring
> Die härteste Teststrecke der Welt



Ja, genau!! Ich bin dann die, die alle auf dem Trail aufhällt, weil sie die Sattelstütze permanent ausprobieren und einstellen muss.. soll ja passen!

Apropos: Nürburgring. Wann gehts eigentlich los? Hatten wir schon mal einen Tag festgehalten (also eher Samstag oder Sonntag)?


----------



## dhenninger (9. Juli 2013)

Sonntag, da Michael am Samstag arbeiten muss.
Aber einstellen kannst die Stütze ja während der Fahrt. Das ist ja das coole.


----------



## etClaudia (9. Juli 2013)

Japp, das wird toll.

Ok, Sonntag ist schon mal geblockt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Juli 2013)

Juhuu, Bike & Body sind nach der sonntäglichen "Ööösi"-Tour vom Matsche befreit und wieder allseits bereit 
Als Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit war bislang angedacht am kommenden Sonntag um 11 Uhr (abfahrtbereits) auf dem Rewe-Parkplatz (nähe Aral-Tankstelle am Ring) in Adenau, Adresse: Im Bröhl 1, 53518 Adenau.


----------



## etClaudia (9. Juli 2013)

@Trail Surfer: Wie, erst heute sauber gemacht? 

Okay, danke für die Info! Uhrzeit und Ort sind notiert.

Schlammig wird es nach dieser Woche dort ja hoffentlich nicht mehr sein!!


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Juli 2013)

etClaudia schrieb:


> @Trail Surfer: Wie, erst heute sauber gemacht?
> ....
> Schlammig wird es nach dieser Woche dort ja hoffentlich nicht mehr sein!!


Sei lieb...er....sonst bringe ich Schlamm in der Dose mit


----------



## etClaudia (9. Juli 2013)

@Trail Surfer
LoL 
So eine Schlammpackung ist sicher gut für die Haut 

Ich könnte auch eine Flasche Wasser verschütten, wenn dir der Schlamm sonst fehlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (9. Juli 2013)

Hallo liebe Fangemeinde ,
Also So.  11h dort in Adenau. 
Meine Empfehlung an alle "Fahrt alle rechtzeitig zu Hause los" damit ihr pünktlich dort seit. Fahrzeit von Köln aus liegt bei ca. 1std. .
Wir werden so ca. 3std. auf dem Bike kurbeln, damit ihr abschätzen könnt
Wie lange wir unterwegs sind. I habe diese Woche Urlaub -u habe bis jetzt schon ca. 90km Gefahren.    .freue mich schon auf Sonntag.
Hoffe das Wetter hält sich u wir haben alle ne schöne Tour   
Habe gerade heute eine neue Tour ausgefeilt, werde euch am So. von erzählen.  

Gruß Micha


----------



## cruisingfix (9. Juli 2013)

Ach ja ....  Könnte dich ja mitnehmen @dhenninger am So.  
Ein Platz frei im Auto für dich wenn de magst.


----------



## dhenninger (9. Juli 2013)

OK, das Angebot nehme ich gerne an.
Dann teilen wir uns die Spritkosten. Geht das, ohne die Räder zu zerkratzen?
Wann treffen wir uns?

Schreib mir bitte mal Deine Tel. als PM.


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Juli 2013)

dhenninger schrieb:


> Geht das, ohne die Räder zu zerkratzen?


 Tipp: Nimm dir jemand bestimmten zum Vorbild und reinige dein Bike direkt vor der Tour noch mit dem Dampfstrahler  dann siehst du bestimmt jeden Kratzer, vorher-nachher


----------



## etClaudia (10. Juli 2013)

Ok, eine Stunde geht ja für die Anfahrt. Wir sind dann schon zu zweit und das Auto ist somit voll, sonst hätte ich noch jemanden mitnehmen können.
 @_dhenninger_: 
Wenn ihr die Räder schön festzurrt, dürfte nix passieren bezügl. Kratzer_http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=129746_.


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Juli 2013)

Eventuell stößt noch jemand aus KO am Sonntag dazu, mal schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (10. Juli 2013)

Hallo    @DHEnniger   
Hast du meine PN erhalten ?


----------



## cruisingfix (10. Juli 2013)

Weitere mitfahrer für die Mtb-tour  rund um die nordschleife
sind herzlich willkommen.
Vorrausichtliche Mitfahrer bis jetzt : 
1. Cruisingfix
2. etClaudia + thor
3. trailsurfer
4. dhenninger
5. Stefan  (kollege von 1)
6. ......
7. ...


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Juli 2013)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Weitere mitfahrer für die Mtb-tour  rund um die nordschleife
> sind herzlich willkommen.
> Vorrausichtliche Mitfahrer bis jetzt :
> 1. Cruisingfix
> ...



Dann schreib doch mal bitte unter 6. Hillside (Kontakt von 3)  er hat meine Handynummer, für alle Fälle


----------



## cruisingfix (10. Juli 2013)

Vorraussichtliche Mitfahrer :

1. Cruisingfix
2. etclaudia +thor
3. dhenninger
4. Trailsurfer
5. Stefan
6. Hillside
7.  ...
8. ...


----------



## dhenninger (10. Juli 2013)

@cruisingfix

Deine PN ist nicht angekommen.


----------



## cruisingfix (11. Juli 2013)

G.Morgen   Aktuelle Info vom Wetterdienst :

Nürburgring am So.   :  12-19 Grad
                                Regenrisiko nur 20%
                                ca. 7 sonnenstunden

Ihr solltet alle Warme Bekleidung einpacken. Wir Biken immerhin 
auf ca.  700-800m (Hohe Acht) hoch.

Gruß Micha


----------



## etClaudia (12. Juli 2013)

Moin Micha,

naja 19 Grad sind doch jetzt nicht wirklich kalt wenn man bergauf-bergab radelt, oder?

Ich hätte evtl. noch zwei Interessenten an der Hand, die überlegen ob  sie am Sonntag mitfahren..
Werde es aber erst am Samstag erfahren, da sie gerade aus dem Bikeurlaub zurück kehren 

VG. Claudia


----------



## cruisingfix (12. Juli 2013)

Mitfahrer sind immer willkommen.
Am Ring muß man wetter-mäßig auf alles gefast sein.
Aber bis jetzt sieht es ganz gut aus.


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Juli 2013)

Hei sag mal, Micha, ist das eine der drei hier aufgeführten Strecken, die wir kennenlernen oder eine andere Tour?
http://www.radarena.de/radarena-am-ring/mtb-arena
LG R.


----------



## cruisingfix (12. Juli 2013)

Soweit i das sehe    fahren wir die erste Route.
"Bulls hölle"       

I freu mich schon....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (12. Juli 2013)

Allerdings wollte i eine kl.Extra schleife Hohe Acht rauf einbauen....

Damit wir auch genügend Höhenmeter sammeln ...


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Juli 2013)

Des hoab i g'hofft 

Achtung, liebe Mitfahrer, wer wegen dem Tournamen "Hölle" auf die Idee kommt, einen auf W. Petry für Arme zu machen, dem droht Tod durch Sterben


----------



## dhenninger (13. Juli 2013)

Es kann sein, dass ich heute Abend noch kurzfristig absage. Ich habe seit gestern Mittag einen enorm stechenden Schmerz im Oberschenkel. Damit kann ich noch nicht einmal laufen. Ich warte jetzt aber mal den Tag über ab. Vielleicht geht es ja wieder weg.


----------



## cruisingfix (13. Juli 2013)

Ohhh  ...  gute besserung.


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Juli 2013)

Ich auch......komme grad vom Augenarzt, bin wg einem Geschwür auf d. Hornhaut re. Auge bis einschl. Mo krankgeschrieben, Kontaktlinsenverbot, stündl. Behandlung, Augenklappe....


----------



## Hillside (13. Juli 2013)

Gute Besserung!

Ich bin auch noch leicht lädiert, wollte morgen früh spontan entscheiden -- würde mich aber sehr freuen, dabei zu sein.

 @cruisingfix hättest Du Deine Handynummer als PN für mich?


----------



## cruisingfix (13. Juli 2013)

Ok ... hillside   hoffe du hast die PN mit nr. bokommen.
Sag bescheid dann ... 

Allen gute besserung....  wünsche i.


----------



## etClaudia (13. Juli 2013)

Ohje, was sind denn das alles für Ausfallerscheinungen?
Ich hoffe, dass ihr das wieder in den Griff bekommt und allen gute Besserung!

Meine beiden Freunde haben soeben für morgen zugesagt und kommen dann zum vereinbarten Treffpunkt. 
 @_Michael_: Falls was ist, habe ich ja deine Handynummer, aber zusammen mit Hillside und dir sind wir dann in jedem Fall schon mal 6 Leute.


----------



## cruisingfix (13. Juli 2013)

@  claudia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dhenninger (13. Juli 2013)

Ich denke, ich probiere es morgen einfach mal aus. Komme dann aber mit dem eigenen Auto mit, damit ich zur Not wieder nach hause fahren kann, ohne 3 Stunden warten zu müssen ;-)


----------



## etClaudia (13. Juli 2013)

Fein! 

Ich sach ja: Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten.. äh Trail


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Juli 2013)

Habt viel Spaß! Die Gesundheit geht vor, auch wenn es schon bissl schwerfällt... 

Wird ja bestimmt wiederholt, oder


----------



## cruisingfix (14. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Wetterdaten aktuell Nürburgring : 11Grad -trocken
   Aussichten für Heute  : bis 20 grad - Regenwarscheinlichkeit unter 10%
Also es Kann losgehen.... Unser Auswärtsspiel "Tour um den Nürburgring" 

Kurzentschlossene können sich noch gerne anschließen.
Treffpunkt 11h gegenüber Aral am Ring/ Reweparkplatz.

Bis nachher ..... gruß


----------



## etClaudia (14. Juli 2013)

Super!!!! Bis gleich


----------



## cruisingfix (14. Juli 2013)

Sooo .... Hallo
Unsere Tour war prima.
Als kl.Info : 6Mann/2Frau am Start  
gekurbelt wurden ca. 28km/760-780hm
Alle sind wohlbehalten zurück, nur eine Reifenpanne konnte uns kurz stoppen.
(Daniel es kann nur besser werden mit den Pannen  )
Wir waren oben auf der Hohen Acht, dem Streckenverlauf immer folgend.
Kl.Pause an der Nürburg, u auch noch Live den Truck-Grand Prix gesehen.
Das Wetter war top, u alle Mitfahrer ->   
Animationsprogramm rund um die Strecke war stets zugegen.
Brummm Broummmm -Quitsch Drift....

Mfg  Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Juli 2013)

Kl. Tourenbericht, Foto bzw. Gruppenfoto gemacht? Bitte alles hier rein! 

Bei mir weiterhin Kontaktlinsenverbot bis mindestens Freitag, dann die nächste Untersuchung 
Hoffe aber, ich darf baldigst danach wieder zur Fangemeinde dazustoßen.


----------



## etClaudia (15. Juli 2013)

Ich kann mich nur anschließen, denn es war ein toller Tag gestern!!

Das mit dem Gruppenfoto hat leider nicht mehr geklappt, obwohl Thor es ja vorgehabt hatte... denn leider wurden bei den meisten "Stopps"
die wir gemacht haben,  die fotofähigen Mobiltelefone immer in nur Richtung der Rennstrecke gezückt.. Männer & Autos eben. Von den Trucks gar nicht zu reden


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Juli 2013)

Oke....

Und, wegen dem "Pannemann"-Besuch, ich werde meine LR demnächst auf schlauchlos umrüsten, hoffe die richtigen Felgenbänder sind bestellt -


----------



## Hillside (15. Juli 2013)

@cruisingfix Danke nochmal für die schöne Tour und besonders die fachkundige Streckenerklärung.

@Alle Hat Spaß gemacht, vielleicht sieht man sich ja wieder einmal.

  @Trail Surfer Gute Besserung! Lass' es gut ausheilen, mit Folgeerscheinungen, wie "trockenes Auge" usw. ist nicht zu spaßen.

Teilgruppenfoto folgt. Es sind nicht alle auf dem Bild, Cruisingfix hat ja netterweise auf die Räder aufgepasst, während wir auf dem Turm waren (mit Gruppenfotos in Foren hab' ich's nicht so, deshalb kommt ein Link per PM).


----------



## cruisingfix (16. Juli 2013)

I hab diese Woche noch Urlaub    sollte vielleicht der ein o. andere
eine Runde drehen wollen, i wär dabei      wenn es zeitlich passt.


----------



## dhenninger (16. Juli 2013)

Ich wollte morgen Abend eine kleine Runde fahren. Gegen 18:30 Uhr. 

Wenn noch jemand mit möchte, dann können wir uns am Rewe Parkplatz in Hennef treffen.
Wenn nur Michael mit kommt, dann Treffen im Schlosspark ;-)


----------



## cruisingfix (16. Juli 2013)

dhenninger schrieb:


> Ich wollte morgen Abend eine kleine Runde fahren. Gegen 18:30 Uhr.
> 
> Wenn noch jemand mit möchte, dann können wir uns am Rewe Parkplatz in Hennef treffen.
> Wenn nur Michael mit kommt, dann Treffen im Schlosspark ;-)


----------



## downhill-daniel (16. Juli 2013)

Ich schau mal, ob ich es schaffe.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## cruisingfix (17. Juli 2013)

downhill-daniel schrieb:


> Ich schau mal, ob ich es schaffe.
> 
> Gruß
> Daniel



OK prima  , sag nur bitte zeitig bescheid , damit der Treffpunkt anvisiert
werden kann   .


----------



## dhenninger (17. Juli 2013)

OK, lass uns generell am Parklatz beim Rewe treffen. Irgendwo im Bereich neben der Hauptstrasse.

Zeitpunkt 18:30 Uhr

Wer Lust hat mitzukommen, der ist einfach zum Zeitpunkt dort. Wir warten max. 15 Minuten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (17. Juli 2013)

Ok    alles klar   ...bis nachher

..für mitleser/mitfahrer - Treffpunkt Hennef/ost A560 Reweparkplatz

Gruß M.


----------



## downhill-daniel (17. Juli 2013)

Bin auch da um 18:30 außer es stört mich noch jemand in der Rufbereitschaft


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Juli 2013)

Gibt es schon Pläne fürs WE? Ich würde mich gern wieder trauen und wegen der aktuellen Wetterlage auch schon 9.30 Treffpunkt - no issue


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Juli 2013)

Oha, 2000 Hm, leider nichts für mich...

Was passiert mit den Leuten, die sich anmelden, aber überschätzen? Ab in den Kochtopf, werden sie stehen gelassen oder hast du n Abschleppseil dabei ?


----------



## cruisingfix (20. Juli 2013)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Werden an Ort und Stelle vergraben;-]
> Wer noch genug Kraft bis zum nächstgelegenen Ort hat, wird dort verabschiedet


Danke für das Angebot   zum mitfahren...
doch dafür reicht meine Kondition nun wirklich nicht, leider.

Wünsche allzeit gute Fahrt.


----------



## Dede21 (20. Juli 2013)

Ist für Sonntag schon etwas mit Start ab Hennef geplant? Wetter ist ja immernoch Spitze


----------



## cruisingfix (20. Juli 2013)

Also i wär So. dabei. Uhrzeit früh is wichtig - weil warm  
9.30 h  am Parkplatz Hennef/Ost lidl .
Wer ist dabei ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Juli 2013)

Hei
du hast hier letztens von einer neuen Tour-Idee geschrieben. Wäre das dann was für morgen bzw. kannst du die mal kurz, zumindest per PN, skizzieren?
Außerdem möchte ich gern anregen, mal eine gemeinsame Tour mit den den JFFR-Jungs zu machen...sehr angenehm lässig soweit ich sie bisher kennengelernt habe und ich denke, das würde auch gut passen


----------



## Dede21 (20. Juli 2013)

Ich wäre morgen dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (20. Juli 2013)

Habe im Urlaub die ein o. andere Route mal getestet.
Diese könnten wir gerne mal gemeinsam kurbeln.
Da i die meisten Touren noch nicht verfeinert habe fehlt sicher noch 
ein wenig Trailanteil,aber das kann ja noch kommen.

Da wäre z.B.  Runde "Hanf u. High"  (Vom Tal bis zur Spitze,ca.42km/700hm)
oder "Miles and more"  (den Fliegern hinter her,ca.47km/400hm)
oder "Hoch u. Weg" (den Römern auf der Spur,ca.48km/500hm)

Diese netten Namen sind auf meinen Mist gewachsen, so kann i mir die 
Touren besser merken   

Gruß

PS: Daten u. Fakten -ohne Gewähr !


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Juli 2013)

42km/700hm hört sich nicht schlecht an 
Matschanteil aktuell wieviel %?


----------



## cruisingfix (20. Juli 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> 42km/700hm hört sich nicht schlecht an
> Matschanteil aktuell wieviel %?



<2%    Trocken fast wie in der Sahara


----------



## cruisingfix (20. Juli 2013)

I glaube Matsch gibt es hier rum nirgendwo mehr ,oder .
Alles ausgetrocknet.
Wer nicht genügend Wasser mitführt, für den sieht es schlecht aus


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Juli 2013)

Oke, dann trau ich mich mal, hinten den Reifen unserer allerersten gemeinsamen Fahrt dran zu lassen.....c u 930 Lidl


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Juli 2013)

bis gleich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## etClaudia (23. Juli 2013)

So, das klingt als hättet ihr Spaß gehabt. 
Den hatte ich zwar auch, aber ohne Bike - 
das wäre auf einem Festival etwas hinderlich.  

Also, nach dem WE ist vor dem WE:
Wie sieht es für diesen Sonntag (28.7.) aus?! 
 @cruisingfix: Hast du was kleines leichtes warmwettertaugliches in petto? Hennef oder Köln egal! Die Hanf u. High-Tour klingt lustig 

Teilnahmevoraussetzung wäre nur, dass ich meinen Schnupfen bis dahin los bin..


----------



## cruisingfix (23. Juli 2013)

Hallo grüße dich,

"Hanf u. High"  sind wir jetzt am So. gefahren.
Wie wäre "Hoch u. Weg " ?   die ist leicht zu fahren, ehrlich.
Schauen wir mal was der So. bringt (Wetter usw.)

Gruß M.


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Juli 2013)

Hanf & High war gut 780 HM  Ölberg i komm wieda 

Bissl easy going wäre aufgrund der schawülen Wetterlage und den wieder deutlich ansteigend vorhergesagten Temps gar nicht schlecht 

Wer dann noch nicht genug hat, der meldet sich am besten bei DrFuManChu
 
P.S.: Es gewittert hier jetzt schon eine Weile gut...da wird bestimmt bis So bissl Gatsch über bleiben


----------



## downhill-daniel (24. Juli 2013)

Sonntag 9:00 Uhr an der Lindlar Tanke
Den Treff gibt es immer noch und da wird auch immer gefahren.


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Juli 2013)

@cruisingfix
Hättest du für So auch eine Tour Thunder & Lightning im Angebot? 

Es soll wohl möglicherweise ein bissl gewittern _können_, bei 26 bis 29 Grad, abhalten vom fahren würde es mich nicht..


----------



## cruisingfix (27. Juli 2013)

tja  das sieht ja Wettermäßig für So. nicht so top aus,
da müßte man echt mal sehn wie Gewittermäßig es sich entwickelt.
Fahren möchte i auch, nur im Regen schon losfahren wär so gar nicht mein Ding.
i werde jetzt auch noch mal die Vorhersagen studieren.
Da brauchen wir ne Route mit Schutzhütten


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Juli 2013)

Fein...und, nun?  Die Uhr tickt...


----------



## cruisingfix (27. Juli 2013)

Also  i schlag mal vor wir lassen es drauf an kommen , 
u treffen uns wie gewohnt am parkplatz hennef/ost.
Uhrzeit  9.30 h  ?! es wird ja warm ..... 
Sollte es morgens schon früh gewittern (8-9h) können wir 
Ja  immer noch absagen.
Was meint ihr ?!

Gruß


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Juli 2013)

Oke, dabei ..bis 8.30 hier absagen würde noch passen.


----------



## downhill-daniel (30. Juli 2013)

Ich will Morgen um 18:30 Uhr oder später ne kleine Runde drehen
Falls jemand Lust hat mitzufahren, kann er sich ja melden
Treffpunkt Tanke oder REWE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (31. Juli 2013)

Hallo daniel , leider muß i zu lange arbeiten.
Drum kann i nicht mitkurbeln.

Gruß  M.


----------



## surfnico (31. Juli 2013)

Morgen Daniel, 

komm doch nach Lohmar, ist immer Spaßig !

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14223

VG Klaus 



quote=downhill-daniel;10817398]Ich will Morgen um 18:30 Uhr oder später ne kleine Runde drehen
Falls jemand Lust hat mitzufahren, kann er sich ja melden
Treffpunkt Tanke oder REWE[/quote]


----------



## jaykay (7. August 2013)

Hallo,

ich komme aus Troisdorf und fange mit dem bike wieder neu an. Während ich früher eher DH und FR gefahren bin, geht´s jetzt zum Fit werden auf ein CC Bike.

Kann mir jemand in der Umgebung (Troisdorf/Lohmar/Siegburg) für die abendlichen Ausfahrten Tipps geben? Wo kann man seine Touren machen?

Danke!


----------



## cruisingfix (7. August 2013)

Hallo,
es gibt durchaus viele Routen für Touren rund um siegburg.
Da könnte i einige aufzählen... wahner heide ,wahnbachtalsperre
,natursteig sieg , u. u. ....
I selbst fahr abends aus zeitgründen fast nie , doch immer 
gern am Weekend.  Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal  .
Meist schreib i hier  wenns ums kurbeln geht.

Gruß  Micha


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. August 2013)

Fast wäre der Thread auf Seite 2 gerutscht   geht hier aktuell noch was? Bin jetzt nämlich auch Hennefer


----------



## cruisingfix (19. August 2013)

Haalloooo

willkommen in Hennef  

Klar geht was , mal mehr mal weniger. 
Das nächste Wochenende kommt bestimmt.

Gruß M.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (19. August 2013)

Kleiner Hinweis:

Am Sonntag den 1. September findet ein CTF in Hennef statt.

Infos:
http://www.radclub-cito-hennef.de/veranstaltungen/westerw-siegtal-tour


----------



## cruisingfix (20. August 2013)

Erste Planung fürs Wochenende sind im Gange  
Sa. nachmittag o. So.vormittag sind mögliche Zeitfenster.
Es würden sich verschiedene Neueinsteiger mit anschließen, dies ist zumindest aktuell Stand der Dinge.
Eine Tour in die Wahner Heide wird es geben. ca.40km /max.400hm

 Gruß M.


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. August 2013)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Erste Planung fürs Wochenende sind im Gange
> Sa. nachmittag o. So.vormittag sind mögliche Zeitfenster.
> Es würden sich verschiedene Neueinsteiger mit anschließen, dies ist zumindest aktuell Stand der Dinge.
> Eine Tour in die Wahner Heide wird es geben. ca.40km /max.400hm
> ...



Sonntag wäre gut bzw. mir persönlich lieber, da habe mich mir schon mal freigehalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (20. August 2013)

Vielleicht würde i sogar beide Tage fahren    
sehn wir mal , auch wegen Wetter usw.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (20. August 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Sonntag wäre gut bzw. mir persönlich lieber, da habe mich mir schon mal freigehalten



Hi,

dito, Samstag ist bei mir schlecht.

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. August 2013)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Vielleicht würde i sogar beide Tage fahren
> sehn wir mal , auch wegen Wetter usw.



Ich fahr evtl schon Freitagnachmittag im Bergischen, dann fällt der Sa eh flach


----------



## Minigi (20. August 2013)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Erste Planung fürs Wochenende sind im Gange
> Sa. nachmittag o. So.vormittag sind mögliche Zeitfenster.
> Es würden sich verschiedene Neueinsteiger mit anschließen, dies ist zumindest aktuell Stand der Dinge.
> Eine Tour in die Wahner Heide wird es geben. ca.40km /max.400hm
> ...


 

Ich könnte am Sonntag


----------



## cruisingfix (20. August 2013)

Na dann wären wir ja So. eine illustre Runde  
Treffpunkt  schlag i vor  Hennef/Ost Lidl parkplatz (an A 560 Ausfahrt)
10h ?  Was meint Ihr so ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. August 2013)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> 10h ?  Was meint Ihr so ?


Aber AL-LER-SPÄ-TES-TENS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rodriguez06 (21. August 2013)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Na dann wären wir ja So. eine illustre Runde
> Treffpunkt  schlag i vor  Hennef/Ost Lidl parkplatz (an A 560 Ausfahrt)
> 10h ?  Was meint Ihr so ?



Hi,

habe Ihr für mich als "NichtHennefer" noch etwas genauere Koordinaten, bzw. wenn die Tour eh in die Wahner Heide geht, kann ich ja auch unterwegs dazustossen?

Merci und Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## cruisingfix (21. August 2013)

Treffpunkt wäre um 10h So. 25.8  
Autobahnabfahrt A 560 Hennef/Ost - Bröhltalstr. /lidl Parkplatz

oder... alternativ Siegelsknippen/Wanderparkplatz Lohmar Heide
nähe Lokal Franzhäuschen/ecke K13  ca. 10.30-10.45h


----------



## Minigi (22. August 2013)

also ich steige doch in Lohmar von Rösrath aus ein. Bin dann ab 10.30Uhr genau hier 

oder... alternativ Siegelsknippen/Wanderparkplatz Lohmar Heide
nähe Lokal Franzhäuschen/ecke K13 ca. 10.30-10.45h 

Gruß
Minigi


----------



## cruisingfix (22. August 2013)

jo prima   @Minigi

..jetzt hoffen wir alle nur noch aufs Wetter...
denn bei Regen  haben wir alle keinen Bock denk i mal.


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. August 2013)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> ..jetzt hoffen wir alle nur noch aufs Wetter...
> denn bei Regen  haben wir alle keinen Bock denk i mal.



Wegen ein paar Regentropfen bzw. einem kleinen Schauer zwischendurch haben wir bislang aber - glücklicherweise - noch nie schlapp gemacht  so schlecht soll es auch nicht werden, dass man nicht fahren könnte.


----------



## Minigi (23. August 2013)

So ich habe gestern die erste Fahrt mit meinem Bike gewagt. Ich bin hierhin "Siegelsknippen/Wanderparkplatz Lohmar Heide" gefahren um einen Überblick zu haben wie lange ich am Sonntag brauchen werde. Es sind 22km, ich lasse mich also mit dem Auto bringen, da ich sonst zu früh los muss.

Bis dann!


----------



## cruisingfix (23. August 2013)

@ minigi


----------



## dhenninger (23. August 2013)

So, bin wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück und fahre So. gerne mit.
Morgen muss ich leider beim Umzug helfen. Ich hoffe, dass ich dann Sonntag nicht vom Bike falle ;-)

Bleibt der Treffpunkt am So. 10:00 am Lidl/Rewe XXL Parkplatz in Hennef?


----------



## cruisingfix (23. August 2013)

Hallo grüße dich   @dhenninger    
Termin steht    genau    so wie gesagt.
Nur der regen kann uns die tour versauen.

Hoffen wir mal...  gruß


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. August 2013)

Das ist hoffentlich ein schlauer Schauer, der sich jetzt schon in Hennef abregnet, anstatt morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rodriguez06 (24. August 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Das ist hoffentlich ein schlauer Schauer, der sich jetzt schon in Hennef abregnet, anstatt morgen



Tach,

schaun wir mal. Die Aussichten sind leider eher durchwachsen. 


Gruss 
Rodriguez


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. August 2013)

Ja, schaut so aus, würde mich aber nicht schrecken lassen  hoffe, Micha sagt seine Teilnahme nicht ab, da ich den Weg zum zweiten Treffpunkt leider nicht kenne.

Motto: Es gibt kein falsches Wetter, sondern nur falsche Bikes  und die, die wir fahren taugen eh....ne Hütte auf dem Weg wird sich sicher auch noch finden


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. August 2013)

So, muss mal ein bissl Mut machen!
Es hat aufgehört zu regnen, der Wolken-Grauschleier lichtet sich und ein paar kleinere blaue Flecken sind zu erkennen 

Hab jetzt mal vorsichtshalber für morgen hinten einen Bieber montiert, damit der ggf. spontane Sturzbäche eindämmen kann


----------



## Rodriguez06 (24. August 2013)

So, der Regen hat auch hier aufgehört. 

Wenn es halbwegs geht, bin ich morgen um 10:30 Uhr am Parkplatz Siegelsknippen/Franzhäuschen. 


Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## cruisingfix (24. August 2013)

Hallo allerseits  

Ja der regen nervt... aber was will man machen.
Sehn wir mal morgen früh wie es is.
Regensachen sollten in jedem fall bereit liegen.

Gruß  an alle ... bikefreunde.


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. August 2013)

2 Leute auf jeden Fall morgen um 1o am LiDL  

Kaum Wind, viel blau am Himmel, Himmel ich tanz noch nen Föntanz für morgen


----------



## Rodriguez06 (24. August 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> ...ich tanz noch nen Föntanz für morgen




Na dann wird das ja morgen ein Hammertag.


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. August 2013)

Die Nacht ist hier über Geistingen trocken geblieben unten ein Link der laufend aktualisiert wird
http://www.donnerwetter.de/region/nowcasting.mv?lid=DE18175&Ort=HENNEF
Ist nur eine 2 Stunden Vorhersage, aber immerhin


----------



## Minigi (25. August 2013)

Morgen zusammen,

ich fahre nicht mit. hier in Rösrath schüttet es gerade. Ich wohne knappe 10 Minuten von der Wahner Heide entfernt und dort haben sich so einige künstliche See,n aufgetan. 
Ich wünsche denen die trotzdem fahren viel Spaß.

Minigi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (25. August 2013)

Tourentechnisch sollte es flexibel bleiben, oder


----------



## cruisingfix (27. August 2013)

Hallo 
  @Trail Surfer  , weist du wie es G. aus K. (nach dem kl.Abflug am So.) geht ?  Wünsche ihm gute Besserung. 
Hoffe das wir bald wieder gemeinsam im Sattel sitzen.

Gruß M.


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. August 2013)

Schulterprellung, soweit ich weiß. Dauert halt seine Zeit, aber hätte schlimmer enden können


----------



## cruisingfix (6. September 2013)

G.Morgen u Hallo

das Wetter sieht ja für So. gar nicht so gut aus   
im Regen fahren .... is keine freude  
mal sehn   .. mal sehn


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. September 2013)

Sers..
Da meine Gabel noch nicht wieder von Toxoholics zurück ist, wird es mit biken dieses WE leider nicht.
ABER, ich jetzt 1,5 Urlaub und wenn es mal trocken ist, dann spätestens ab Mitte kommender Woche auch gerne eine Tour 
Grüße an alle!


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. September 2013)

War heut jemand unterwegs oder kann man das Wetter als Nicht-TourenStart-Tauglich bookmarken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rodriguez06 (8. September 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> War heut jemand unterwegs oder kann man das Wetter als Nicht-TourenStart-Tauglich bookmarken?



Jepp, war am späten Nachmittag 2 Stündchen unterwegs, da ich die neuen Bremsbeläge (Organische) einfahren mußte. ;-)
400 HM sollten reichen, kein nerviges Quietschen mehr.   


Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. September 2013)

Kommendes WE passt es bei mir wieder und ich würde mich freuen, mal wieder ne Runde zu cruisen, gerne auch ohne ungeplante Zwischenfälle


----------



## Dede21 (14. September 2013)

Hat jemand Lust diesen Sonntag einen Reifen-Schlammtest durchzuführen 
Von oben wird es wahrscheinlich trocken bleiben, von unten eher weniger


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. September 2013)

Hi,
bei mir ist es so, dass ich vorne auf kl. KB umgerüstet habe und die Schaltqualität noch etwas testen möchte, bevor ich auf eine Matsch-am-Paddel-Tour gehe.
Zeitlich würde es sich außerdem eher in Richtung kl. Runde am frühen nachmittag bewegen, da ich bis ca. 13 Uhr bereits anderweitig verplant bin.
Ansonsten gerne in Bälde wieder dabei 

lg


----------



## Dede21 (14. September 2013)

Na klar. Dann schauen wir mal wenn das Wetter wieder etwas besser wird.
Ich werde morgen wohl auch passen. Die heutige Tour hat mir gereicht


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. September 2013)

Heute war ich dann doch mal spontan in der Gegend unterwegs, da noch Urlaub und sogar mit sOnne 
Hab mir die Herbst-Winter-Bereifung draufgeschmissen, Leut' denkt dran eure Racing Ralphs o.ä. fürs kommende Frühjahr aufzusparen - Bodenverhältnisse wieder so wie im verregneten Frühjahr, aber mit dem angenehmen Frühherbstwetter hat es Spaß gemacht!
Nach rund 2,5 Stunden haben sich dann auch die kälter werdenden Füße gemeldet, fein das ich letztens noch ein auf 19,90 Euro reduzierte beheizbare Einlegesohlen ergattern konnte, die dann also beim nächsten Mal....hoffentlich wieder eine gemeinsame Runde!?


----------



## cruisingfix (17. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen

in planung für das kommende WE ist ein besuch in Winterberg.
Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, möchte Ich u einige andere Biker gerne noch vor dem Winter uns ein Bild von dort machen.
Natürlich auch ein paar Streckentests machen   
Der Bikepark dort ..soll ja ganz prima sein.
Wir wollen früh losfahren ( ca.7-8h morgens) u am frühen nachmittag
wieder zurück sein.
Also wenn noch jemand mit möchte dann  melden  OK.

Gruß


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. September 2013)

Winterberg...mmhhh, Youtube und so...mit dem 29/110 und "Edit" nicht unbedingt meine Destination
Falls sich dahoam eine Tour ausgeht, fein, euch viel Spaß und kommt heil nach Haus!

Edit: Fährt denn jemand mit, ohne mind. Ellenbogen-, Knieschützer und Fullface
Fehlt mir alles noch...


----------



## etClaudia (18. September 2013)

Moin zusammen, bin endlich zurück aus dem Urlaub und habe noch freie Zeit zu Hause 
Winterberg hört sich ganz spannend an, aber zumindest ohne Schoner würde ich das nicht machen.

Haben uns im Urlaub mal an einem Freeride-Tag angeschlossen und wir waren froh um die geliehenen Schienbeinschoner (besser noch wäre ein Leihbike dafür!!) Dieses Jahr werde ich das nicht mehr schaffen bzw. will auch nix riskieren. Lieber Touren touren. Falls Sonntag irgendwo in der Nähe eine MTB-Tour in Planung ist, bitte Bescheid geben!  Thx
Claudia


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. September 2013)

Et et, wie jeht et? 

Wenn das Wetter von oben OK ist, ist wohl eine Tour in Ri. Lohmar, Naafbachtal o.ä. geplant. 
Ich denke, da wird sich beitragstechnisch noch etwas tun, die Tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## etClaudia (19. September 2013)

Moin Trailsufer: Jut jehts ette!  

Ok, ich warte dann auf die Beiträge und Richtung Lohmar passt auch.


----------



## Jaegerin81 (19. September 2013)

Winterberg kann ich euch echt empfehlen. Der Park ist sehr abwechslungsreich und sowohl gute als auch weniger versierte Fahrer kommen dort voll auf ihre Kosten. 

Fullface und Schoner können im Zweifel vor Ort geliehen werden.  @etClaudia: Du kannst bei Bedarf gerne wieder meine Schoner haben. Die haben ja im Urlaub gut gepasst. ;-)

An welchem Tag wolltest du denn hin @cruisingfix? 
Ich hätte ja schon Lust... ;-)

LG
Britta


----------



## etClaudia (20. September 2013)

Auf die Schoner komme ich gerne nochmal zurück @_Jaegerin81_, die haben wirklich gut gepasst. Wobei ich mir für Winterberg auch echt ein anderes Bike leihen würde..
Najut, dieses Jahr mach ich wie gesagt eher nur noch Touren, da der Umzug ansteht. Man muss sein Schicksal ja nicht herausfordern und mit angeknacksten Knochen wäre das echt mist 

Apropos Touren: Sonntag soll ja feines Wetter werden!!


----------



## Rodriguez06 (20. September 2013)

Wer hat Lust am Sonntag (10:00 Uhr?) eine gemütliche Tour (ca. 3 Stunden) durch den Lohmarer Wald incl. HCM und die Wahner Heide zu machen? Nichts Dramatisches, eine ruhige Runde! ;-) Das Wetter soll ja gut werden. 

Als Treffpunkt schlage ich den Waldparkplatz Siegelsknippen, am Franzhäuschen vor.
https://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.81...1849,7.258315&sspn=0.013611,0.028152&t=m&z=14


Mitfahrer:  Trail Surfer 

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## etClaudia (20. September 2013)

Hi Rodriguez,

grundsätzlich bin ich dabei. Gibt es dort denn auch den ein oder anderen Trail zu erkunden oder muss ich mich auf Forstautobahn einstellen?
Was meinst du mit HCM?

Mitfahrer: Thorsten (er weiß es nur noch nicht höhö) 

etClaudia


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. September 2013)

HCM kennst du........Hatschi..., ne Ho-Chi- ...


----------



## Rodriguez06 (20. September 2013)

etClaudia schrieb:


> Hi Rodriguez,
> 
> grundsätzlich bin ich dabei. Gibt es dort denn auch den ein oder anderen Trail zu erkunden oder muss ich mich auf Forstautobahn einstellen?
> Was meinst du mit HCM?
> ...



HCM ist die Kurzform vo Ho Chi Minh-Pfad. 

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## etClaudia (20. September 2013)

Ahhja, der war das! Klar, den kenn ich ja und der Trail war sehr schön, wenn auch unausprechlich.. 
Ok, dann bis Sonntag am Siegelsknippen,
C.


----------



## cruisingfix (20. September 2013)

Hallo 

Geplant ist jetzt So.  nach Winterberg. Das wetter soll ja mitspielen.
Möchte mir das umbedingt vor der Winterpause noch ansehen/antesten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (20. September 2013)

Hallo nochmal ,  wir (bis jetzt 4mann)  wollen am So.
früh los  - nach winterberg/bikepark. Start warscheinlich 
schon so gegen 7-8h  weil wir am frühen nachmittag zurück 
sein wollen. Falls jemand gerne mit möchte  -bitte melden.
wir werden mal die lage peilen  u. Testen   @Jaegerin  ...   mitfahren ?!  
Das wetter soll nach jetzigem stand trocken bleiben.

Gruß


----------



## Jaegerin81 (21. September 2013)

Hach,... Ich hätte schon Lust... Winterberg ist immer toll. 
Am Sonntag bin ich aber schon anderweitig verabredet.
Wir fahren mit ein paar Leuten an die Mosel und wollen den Trailpark Mehring mal austesten. Das wird definitiv nicht ganz so komfortabel, wie in Winterberg, weil da gibt's keine Lifte. Dafür wird es aber auch ganz sicher dort nicht so voll sein. 

Ich wünsche euch aber viel Spaß vor Ort. 

Erzählt dann mal, wie die Strecken jetzt aussehen. Beim letzten Mal waren ein paar Sachen gesperrt, bzw. die Streckenführung verändert, weil die da einen neuen Lift bauen. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. September 2013)

@ Sonntagstourer
Bike is nu HCMready, i gfrei mi 

@ Winterberger
Viel Spaß, kommt alle gesund nach Hause. Ein Foto wäre fein...


----------



## GeorgeP (21. September 2013)

So dann werd ich morgen mal mit dem Remedy aufschlagen, wäre doch gelacht wenn ich den HCM nicht zu ende fahren könnte


----------



## Rodriguez06 (21. September 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> So dann werd ich morgen mal mit dem Remedy aufschlagen, wäre doch gelacht wenn ich den HCM nicht zu ende fahren könnte



;-)


----------



## etClaudia (21. September 2013)

Okese, dann bis morgen!!
Freu mi ooch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (21. September 2013)

Oh  dann seit ihr ja ne prima truppe für morgen...
Da wär i ja doch auch gern dabei.. ..aber i habe mich 
Todesmutig für winterberg entschieden      ... wünsche 
Euch allen eine gute fahrt.

Gruß micha


----------



## Rodriguez06 (21. September 2013)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Oh  dann seit ihr ja ne prima truppe für morgen...
> Da wär i ja doch auch gern dabei.. ..aber i habe mich
> Todesmutig für winterberg entschieden      ... wünsche
> Euch allen eine gute fahrt.
> ...



Euch viel Spass in Winterberg. Übertreibts nicht. 

Gruss
Rodriguez


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. September 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> So dann werd ich morgen mal mit dem Remedy aufschlagen, wäre doch gelacht wenn ich den HCM nicht zu ende fahren könnte



Remedy ist unfair  dann damit aber keinen Chicken-Way please wir wollen "the right way" sehen


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. September 2013)

Danke an Rrrrrrodrrrrigueeeeez fürs guiden  es hat mir viel Spaß gemacht, und den Einstieg in den HCM habe ich nun endlich auch verinnerlicht...mal hier und da bissl heimlich üben, wenn sonst nix geht  

Wie schauts aus bei der Winterberg-Fraktion?


----------



## Rodriguez06 (22. September 2013)

Hi,

fürs Familienalbum....  

Gruß
Rodriguez, der jetzt mal sein Kreuzchen macht.


----------



## cruisingfix (22. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
...als erstes wir leben noch    
es war klasse in Winterberg, trocken u 14grad. Past.
Wir haben die Vormittagskarte gezogen (von 9-14h für 19,50eu)
Liften soviel man will  
Wir haben alle Strecken befahren  !! , nur der Northshore war teils gesperrt.
Die Streckenauswahl is prima, die Orga hat funktioniert. 
Ein wenig Bodenkontakt hier u da hatten wir alle .. aber keine bösen Verletztungen. Ein Lenker am 650er Ghost is verbogen (im Northshore hängen geblieben)  aber sonst ging es.
Der IXS downhill wurde mit 29er Trance X bezwungen.  OK zu 95%, denn 2 mal mußte i aus Angst absteigen . Vor lauter begeisterung wurde "Der Conti-kurs" von uns 5mal gefahren.  Protektoren sollte man auf Jeden Fall tragen, die haben uns vor dem schlimmsten bewahrt. Dieses seperate Rampen Gelände is echt ne herausvorderung. Habe mich dort in die gr. Steilkurve(Holz) gestürzt....  .. hatte fast die Hosen naß   aber es ging irgendwie.
I würde im Frühjahr auf jeden Fall noch mal dahin fahren,auch wenn die anreise von Hennef aus ca. 2std. dauert.

Gruß  Micha 

PS: .. wir fuhren soweit wir das überblickt haben die einzigen 29er !
      Kein Wunder ... da Braucht man Feeddeerrweeeg damits so richtig rockt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. September 2013)

Hi Leute,

wär hätt Lust und Zeit auf eine Re-union Tour am kommenden So, wenn das Wetter passt, Ho-Chi gern inkludiert 

lg


----------



## Rodriguez06 (24. September 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> wär hätt Lust und Zeit auf eine Re-union Tour am kommenden So, wenn das Wetter passt, Ho-Chi gern inkludiert
> 
> lg



Bin dabei.


----------



## Heitzer77 (24. September 2013)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier und ein Kumpel von crusingfix
Ich denke das mit Sonntag klingt gut.


----------



## Dede21 (24. September 2013)

Ich wäre wohl auch mal wieder dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (24. September 2013)

Bin am Start  ... bin dabei !   

Treffpunkt ? Uhrzeit ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. September 2013)

10 Uhr Siegelsknippen? Dann steht das Vergnügen direkt am Anfang


----------



## cruisingfix (24. September 2013)

OK prima ,   ... dann hoff i auf gutes wetter.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (27. September 2013)

Hallo,

den Ho Chi Minh habe ich gerade kurz gecheckt.
Für Sonntag ist alles ok. 

Mein Bike ist jetzt auch HCM-tauglich! 


Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## cruisingfix (27. September 2013)

Könnte man nicht mal ne Live-Webcam am HCM installieren ?!
Dann hätte man immer den aktuellen Streckenzustand
u. alle Aktivitäten im Blick   



Freu mich auf So.   .... gruß


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. September 2013)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Mein Bike ist jetzt auch HCM-tauglich!
> 
> Gruß
> Rodriguez



Na brimooh...und meine neue LEV darf direkt zu Wiener Bike Parts, Kartusche defekt, sinkt bei ausgefahrener Stütze ein

Freu mich trotzdem auf die Sun-Tour


----------



## GeorgeP (27. September 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Na brimooh...und meine neue LEV darf direkt zu Wiener Bike Parts, Kartusche defekt, sinkt bei ausgefahrener Stütze ein
> 
> Freu mich trotzdem auf die Sun-Tour




Da hab ich doch lieber eine funktionierende stütze die minimal wackelt


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. September 2013)

Naja, kommt ne neue Kartusche rein und gut  Dann eben übernächstes Wochenende, spätestens. Gefällt mir trotzdem - wenn sie denn funktioniert  - besser als ne Reverb; Zugverlegung, Optik...NEIN, ich will auch keine Stealth.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (27. September 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Da hab ich doch lieber eine funktionierende stütze die minimal wackelt




Meine 2014er wackelt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (27. September 2013)

Bezüglich der kommenden Sun-Tour sollte sie nicht *schaukeln*


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. September 2013)

Re: Sonntagstour Ho-Chi-Minh und Aggartalschaukel

Soweit ich es übersehe, bisher dabei
 @Rodriguez06
 @cruisingfix
 @Jugger

Wer noch?


----------



## cruisingfix (28. September 2013)

+ Heitzer77 ...(neu im Geschäft  )


----------



## Dede21 (28. September 2013)

me2


----------



## surfnico (28. September 2013)

Hi,

würde mich morgen gerne bei Euch dranhängen wenn das I.O geht.!?
10:00 Siegelsknippel!?

VG
Klaus


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. September 2013)

Yea  dann sind wir wohl zu siebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rodriguez06 (28. September 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Yea  dann sind wir wohl zu siebt



Fein, wie viele CANYON 29er?


----------



## Jugger (28. September 2013)

Grüßt Euch,

Trail Surfer hat mich schon mit auf die
Liste gesetzt.
Werde mich dann auch morgen früh mit 
bei Euch einklinken.


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. September 2013)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Fein, wie viele CANYON 29er?



Merkel-Mehrheit, 3 von 7


----------



## Rodriguez06 (28. September 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Merkel-Mehrheit, 3 von 7




OK, lassen wir durchgehen.


----------



## cruisingfix (28. September 2013)

Ok   Ok    ..  da sind aber auch 2 giant 29er....
;-)     na das wird ja ein spaß morgen....


----------



## surfnico (28. September 2013)

ich höre immer nur 29, gibts es auch noch normalos??


----------



## Dede21 (28. September 2013)

Jap 

Wir müssen dann die Fahne für 26er hochhalten


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. September 2013)

.-p


----------



## Rodriguez06 (29. September 2013)

Dede21 schrieb:


> Jap
> 
> Wir müssen dann die Fahne für 26er hochhalten




zur Montage an der Kettenstrebe...


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. September 2013)

Jo, heute ne schöne Tour zu acht  von mir aus noch mal ein Dankeschön an die "Truppe", insbesondere an die zugereisten "Gäste"  
Mich freut sowas, wenn das IBC verbindet und eine gute Mischung zusammenkommt, um auf Wegen auch unter 2 Meter Spaß zu haben.

By the way, wer hat noch nicht? 
https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jugger (29. September 2013)

Auch uns (den Zugereisten) hat die
heutige Tour sehr gut gefallen.
Viele nette Leute, gutes Wetter und 
schöne Trails, was will das Bikerherz 
mehr.
Ich freue mich schon auf eine Wiederholung.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Rodriguez06 (29. September 2013)

Jugger schrieb:


> Auch uns (den Zugereisten) hat die
> heutige Tour sehr gut gefallen.
> Viele nette Leute, gutes Wetter und
> schöne Trails, was will das Bikerherz
> ...



Hi,

schön, daß Euch der Ho CHi Minh gefallen hat. 
Wer hat eigentlich die Fotos gemacht?

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. September 2013)

Fo-fo-tos-hier-hin


----------



## Heitzer77 (29. September 2013)

Auch ich fand es eine sehr schöne Tour
und freue mich schon auf die nächste.


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. September 2013)

Im Auftrag  Flieger, grüsst mir die Sonne.....


----------



## cruisingfix (30. September 2013)

Hallo grüße euch

...prima Foto  
Schöne Tour...  war echt cool

Do. is von Heitzer77 u mir Stromberg geplant.
(nur wenn Wetter mitspielt)
Eventuelle Mitfahrer können sich ja gern melden.


----------



## cruisingfix (4. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Fangemeinde

Gestern waren wir zu Viert in Stromberg.  
War ein super Tag, mit super Wetter, u nette Leute Getroffen.
Die Gesamtstrecke is wirklich "Flowig"     .. Die Trails für mein 29er eine echte Herausforderung , viele sprünge hab i ausgelassen um mich u vor allem mein Bike zu schonen (120er Federweg). Aber die chickenways sind immer gut zu erwischen  u wir alle hatten einen Mordsspaß  !!!  
Nur einen Kettenriß hatten wir zu verzeichnen. Sonst sind wir alle heil geblieben.

Gruß Micha


----------



## cruisingfix (6. Oktober 2013)

Hallo  

Heute hatten wir die idee mal zu dem "Metabolon bikepark" 
zu fahren.  Wir (3mann) haben uns hinbringen lassen von
unseren lieben frauen  u sind dann nach einigen besichtigungsrunden
einfach von dort aus mit den bikes nach hause gefahren.
42km /770hm hatte die tour. Der pumptrack is soweit fertig
doch die trails noch in der mache   
Prima umfeld dort   .. hat uns schon soweit gefallen.
Von Hennef aus nur ca. 40km mit dem Auto entfernt.

Gruß  M.


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Oktober 2013)

Wäre mal nize zu wissen, wann der :trailpark "erüffnet" wird.

Auf der Webseite schrüben sie:
"Aktuell befindet sich die Strecke noch im Bau, doch die Erüffnung ist für Ende September angesetzt. "

Falls hier wer etwas Neües wüß, einfach mal reinschreiben, wäre gern dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jugger (8. Oktober 2013)

Grüßt Euch,

der Metabolon Bikepark ist auch auf
Facebook zugegen.
Letzten Donnerstag haben sie gepostet
das sich die Eröffnung noch ein wenig 
nach hinten verschieben wird.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Oktober 2013)

Ich denke, der erste der es mitbekommt, kann es hier doch posten und dann machen wir ratzfatz was aus


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Oktober 2013)

Ihr Lieben!
Wie schauts denn für Sonntag aus, wenn es wettertechnisch OK ist, mal wieder eine feine Runde um die Wahnbachtalsperre?! 

Wer wäre dabei, wer hätte Lust zu Führen?


----------



## Rodriguez06 (11. Oktober 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ihr Lieben!
> Wie schauts denn für Sonntag aus, wenn es wettertechnisch OK ist, mal wieder eine feine Runde um die Wahnbachtalsperre?!
> 
> Wer wäre dabei, wer hätte Lust zu Führen?



Wenn ich es schaffe bin ich dabei. Kann es aber noch nicht genau sagen.
Führen könnte mein MONTANA. Bin die Runde letzte Woche gefahren.

10 Uhr Siegelsknippen?


----------



## GeorgeP (11. Oktober 2013)

ich wäre dabei, aber bitte nicht um 10 uhr. Das ist eindeutig zu früh


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Oktober 2013)

hmm, halbe Stunde später sicherlich auch kein Prob.....nur nicht erst ab Mittags 

Wie schauts denn bei euch anderen aus  @cruisingfix  @Heitzer77  @Dede21

und @all_others


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heitzer77 (12. Oktober 2013)

Klingt nicht schlecht, aber kommt aufs Wetter an.
Ich werde gleich auch mal den Micha (crusingfix) fragen.


----------



## Heitzer77 (12. Oktober 2013)

Also wenn das Wetter mit macht sind crusingfix und ich dabei.
Stellt sich nur noch die frage, wann und wo treffen?


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Oktober 2013)

Der Kompromissvorschlag zum Treffpunkt wäre: Siegelsknippen/Franzhäuschen um 10.30 Uhr. Und von da aus Ri. Wahnbachtalsperre durchschlagen.
Wem passt das nicht?


----------



## Heitzer77 (12. Oktober 2013)

crusingfix und ich sind um 10:30 Uhr am 
Siegelsknippen wenn es nicht wie aus Eimern
Regnet.


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Oktober 2013)

Wo fahrt ihr wann los, weil ich eventuell zu euch stosse


----------



## Heitzer77 (12. Oktober 2013)

Wir kommen um10:10 Uhr bei der Sieglinde
vorbei!


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Oktober 2013)

Also 10.00 Uhr am Schloss


----------



## Heitzer77 (12. Oktober 2013)

Jeppð


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Oktober 2013)

Dann komm ich zum Schloß! Micha hat meine Händynümmer, fur alle Falle


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Oktober 2013)

Definitive *Ab*sagen bis 9.15 Uhr!? Aktuell ist es recht kühl, aber nichts feuchtes mehr von *oben*. Von unten hammer heut Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rodriguez06 (13. Oktober 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Definitive *Ab*sagen bis 9.15 Uhr!? Aktuell ist es recht kühl, aber nichts feuchtes mehr von *oben*. Von unten hammer heut Spaß




Moin Moin,

bei uns regnet es noch. Ich bin für 10:30 Uhr raus.
Vielleicht beruhigt es sich nach dem Mittag, dann drehe ich noch eine einsame Runde. 


Allen die trotzdem fahren viel Spaß!

Rodriguez


----------



## Heitzer77 (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich bleibe auch zuhause


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Oktober 2013)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Vielleicht beruhigt es sich nach dem Mittag, dann drehe ich noch eine einsame Runde.


Das wäre noch eine Alternative, die man nach dem Frühstück per PN vertiefen könnte


----------



## cruisingfix (13. Oktober 2013)

G.Morgen zusammen

im moment regnet es nur wenig ... doch gegen 11h zieht laut Regenradar
eine Regenfront zu uns rein.  Das gepaart mit den kühlen Temperturen
ist echt nicht einladent.  So bin i auch erst mal der Meinung das i zuhause bleibe. Mal sehn wie sich der Tag entwickelt.  

Naß von unten wäre mir auch völlig egal , aber naß von oben ist Grausam


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Oktober 2013)

Ok, wie schon oben geschrieben, ggf. noch ein Date etwas später, dann mit PN


----------



## Rodriguez06 (13. Oktober 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ok, wie schon oben geschrieben, ggf. noch ein Date etwas später, dann mit PN



Gute Idee,

im Moment lässt das Wetter eh keine großartigen Wochenendaktivitäten zu.
Lasst uns den Tag gemütlich angehen und das Wetter beobachten. ;-)

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## cruisingfix (13. Oktober 2013)

Da sitzt man da  ... starrt aus dem Fenster ... das Bike u die Ausrüstung 
liegen bereit, u eigentlich wünscht man sich nur die "Sonne" um losfahren zu können.      aktuell liegt die Regenfront im Dreiländereck B/HL/D u zieht näher/kreist


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Oktober 2013)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Da sitzt man da  ... starrt aus dem Fenster ... das Bike u die Ausrüstung
> liegen bereit, u eigentlich wünscht man sich nur die "Sonne" um losfahren zu können.      aktuell liegt die Regenfront im Dreiländereck B/HL/D u zieht näher/kreist



Die nächste Route, die du uns zeigst heisst HEMING-WAY


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Oktober 2013)

Die Vorhersage für heute Vormittag/Mittag unter Niederschlagsradar.de zeigt keinen Regen für unsere Region 
Über Geistingen ist die Sonne schon ein paar Mal aufgetaucht bzw. der Asphalt trocknet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (13. Oktober 2013)

Das Wetter ist nicht gut/nicht schlecht... gr.Ratlosigkeit bei mir 
Fährt man - regnet es    ... fährt man nicht- bleibst trocken ,  so wird es warscheinlich sein.


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich wohne höher als du und hab fast den Rundumblick  es wird zusehenst heller und sehe nicht aus welcher Richtung noch Regen kommen sollte fahren wollen oder nicht wollen


----------



## Rodriguez06 (13. Oktober 2013)

what shall we do?
Hier scheint auch gerade die Sonne.  

Tendiere gerade dazu mich aufzuraffen...


----------



## cruisingfix (13. Oktober 2013)

Männer/Frauen last uns die Pferde satteln  !
Wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt (u wenn es nur erfahrung ist )
Treffpunkt wie vorgesehn Siegelsknippen. Uhrzeit ? wie lange braucht ihr?


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Oktober 2013)

Ja, aufraffen BITTE auch hier So-schein, nicht mehr son scheizz 

Ggf. Treffpunkt 10.45 - 11 Uhr Lidl-Parkplatz Hennef-Ost ?

Oder ab Hennef Bf mit der Bahn die Sieg hoch und mit dem Rad wieder runter?

Siegelsknippen bräucht ich wohl etwas mehr als halbe Stunde hin, noch kein Getränk vorbereitet und dann Autofahrt..hmm, siehe oben, Lidl, jeder fährt da jetzt gleich hin?


----------



## cruisingfix (13. Oktober 2013)

mir egal   - Heitzer ist auch dabei.
Rodriguez  kommste lidl parkplatz o. Siegelsknippen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (13. Oktober 2013)

für die Bahntour ist es schon zu spät    ... wir sollten hierum Touren irgendwie


----------



## Rodriguez06 (13. Oktober 2013)

No risko no fun 

Ich packe jetzt das Rad ins Auto und fahre Richtung Wahnbachtalsperre.

Bin so gegen 11:00 Uhr am Siegelsknippen und dann gehts los "around the Talsperre".

Vielleicht sieht man sich...


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Oktober 2013)

@Rodriguez06
Wir kommen gleich mit 3 Mann zum Siegelsknippen, werden es aber vor 11.15 nicht schaffen mit dem Rad. Du weißt Bescheid.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (13. Oktober 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> @Rodriguez06
> Wir kommen gleich mit 3 Mann zum Siegelsknippen, werden es aber vor 11.15 nicht schaffen mit dem Rad. Du weißt Bescheid.



passt schon.
Muß mich auch noch schminken.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (13. Oktober 2013)

So,

für einen anfangs verregneten Sonntag doch gar nicht schlecht.
Knapp 36 Kilometer mit fast 850 Höhenmetern zeigte mein Garmin am Siegelsknippen.

Und alles ohne Nässe von oben. 
Dafür war es untenrum gut feucht... 






Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Oktober 2013)

Super Tour heute, mit Anfahrt zum Siegelsknippen hatten wir wohl ein paar Meters mehr hoch  hat richtig Spaß gemacht, 300 Gramm Spaghettini Vongolo am Abend vorher mach ich wieder 
Vor allem, dass es wieder ein paar neue Streckenteile zu entdecken galt, unterstreicht die rundherum gelungene Tour positiv


----------



## cruisingfix (14. Oktober 2013)

Ja  es war ne schöne Tour
meine Beine sind noch schwer heutmorgen


----------



## Heitzer77 (14. Oktober 2013)

Auch ich fand es eine klasse Tour,
und freue mich schon auf die nÃ¤chste.ðµ


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Oktober 2013)

Ende Oktober dann ja noch evtl Nübu 2


----------



## Jugger (26. Oktober 2013)

Moin Allerseits,

bei uns fällt die morgige Runde aus.
Ist bei Euch für morgen was geplant bei
dem man sich anschließen kann?

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Oktober 2013)

Hi 

Zwar war vor zwei Wochen locker angedacht, nochmal eine Nürburgringrunde zu drehen, aber seitdem Funkstille...

Laut Vorhersage soll das Wetter dort auch früher regnerisch/stürmisch werden, als hier bei uns in der Gegend.

So wie es ausschaut, sollte man schon spätestens um 10 Uhr losfahren...ist ja auch Zeitumstellung so das es eigentlich erst CET 11 Uhr wäre 

Aber ehrlich, dann sollten wir heute abend was festmachen, denn auf hin und her mit Tourstart ja oder nein hat man nun auch nicht immer Lust...
 @Rodriguez06
Bitte mal committen...


----------



## GeorgeP (26. Oktober 2013)

Also ich kann morgen nicht, aber wie siehts mit nächsten weekend aus, die Altenberger runde zu fahren !

Hat so ca. 30Km und 600Hm bei rund 95% trail und waldweganteil !


----------



## cruisingfix (26. Oktober 2013)

Hallo 

Die letzten 1-2wochen war mir das biken nicht möglich.
Einfach keine zeit. Morgen würde i gern ne runde drehn.
I dachte an die ringtour  am 3.11 o. 10.11


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Oktober 2013)

Dann schreib mal bitte morgen früh ab 9 Uhr Winterzeit rein, wie das Befinden ist für n Toürchen


----------



## cruisingfix (27. Oktober 2013)

G.moooorrrgen

Sieht soweit ja ganz gut aus da draußen mit dem wetter.
Also i würde gern was fahren.
Wer is dabei ?! Treffpunkt /zeit  ?

Gruß


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Oktober 2013)

Moin 
Treffpunkt gerne mal wieder Lidl und da wir schon wach sind auch gerne vor 10 

Mal schauen, wann die Sommerzeitschlafler hier Meld machen


----------



## cruisingfix (27. Oktober 2013)

So  nun...
 I würde vorschlagen 9.30 am lidlparkplatz...
Wie siehst du das ?  Ob sich noch jemand meldet. I glaube nich.


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Oktober 2013)

Komme gerade aus der Dusche, daher 9.45 Uhr und Rüdiger wollte eventuell, den können wir ggf noch anrufen bzw ein paar Minuten warten...


----------



## Rodriguez06 (27. Oktober 2013)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> So  nun...
> I würde vorschlagen 9.30 am lidlparkplatz...
> Wie siehst du das ?  Ob sich noch jemand meldet. I glaube nich.



Moin,

9:30 Uhr schaffe ich nicht.
Wo fahrt ihr her?

Vielleicht kann ich dazustossen.


Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (27. Oktober 2013)

Dann 10h   ....  von meiner seite kein problem.
Würde bröhl-siegtal runde vorschlagen... wenn ihr mögt


----------



## Rodriguez06 (27. Oktober 2013)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Dann 10h   ....  von meiner seite kein problem.
> Würde bröhl-siegtal runde vorschlagen... wenn ihr mögt



Schöne Tour, danke Mich!
Der Wettergott meinte es ja wirklich gut mit uns. 
Der Screenshot der Tour fürs Familienalbum ist in meinem Fotoalbum.

Gruß
Rüdiger


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Oktober 2013)

Der Trail bei km 21 war nett, ne  heute zum dritten Mal runter, und *räusper* dank LEV auch zum ersten Mal ohne absteigen

Laut meinem Sigma waren es aber nur 455 Hm, aber ne pikfeine Runde mit allem Drum und Dran


----------



## Rodriguez06 (27. Oktober 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Der Trail bei km 21 war nett, ne  heute zum dritten Mal runter, und *räusper* dank LEV auch zum ersten Mal ohne absteigen
> 
> Laut meinem Sigma waren es aber nur 455 Hm, aber ne pikfeine Runde mit allem Drum und Dran




Kann sein, der Wert ist aus dem Garmin, die Software rubiTrack zeigte sogar nur 406 HM an.
Die goldene Mitte von Deinem Sigma passt glaube ich ganz gut. 

Übrigens: dank Stealth bei km 21 direkt beim ersten Mal ohne Absteigen!


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Oktober 2013)

Jedenfalls ist ja gut, das ich grad hinten Sinterbeläge hab, so konntest du dank der Geräusch-Spur auch nicht verloren gehen


----------



## cruisingfix (27. Oktober 2013)

Jo hallo

Bei mir waren es schlußendlich knapp 500hm/30km bis heim.
Schöne runde wars  ...  

Mfg  micha

Werde meinen reifen noch mal unter die lupe nehmen.
Grip war gut ... mit 2.35


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Oktober 2013)

Sodale.....Freunde des SiegsTEIGS

Laut Wettervorhersage ist das Wetter von morgen bis Sonntag noch am besten morgen, bis 14 Uhr!
Je näher der So. desto mäher der Regen 

Also, wer wär dabei, morgen ein Ründchen im Umland zu drehen, Ideen/Vorschläge?


----------



## Rodriguez06 (31. Oktober 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Sodale.....Freunde des SiegsTEIGS
> 
> Laut Wettervorhersage ist das Wetter von morgen bis Sonntag noch am besten morgen, bis 14 Uhr!
> Je näher der So. desto mäher der Regen
> ...



Wenn das Wetter morgen vormittag noch mitspielt, bin ich dabei. 
Details dann morgen früh, oder?


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Oktober 2013)

Jo, bin sicherlich ab Neune On.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (31. Oktober 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Jo, bin sicherlich ab Neune On.




Spääätestens.
Zu früh ist es aber wahrscheinlich noch knackig kalt.


----------



## cruisingfix (31. Oktober 2013)

Jo hallo

Mein vorschlag   9.30h am lidlparkplatz/hennef 
...u dann durchs hanftal richtung 7G u zurück.
Ein paar neue biker werden sich warscheinlich anschließen.
Mal sehn wie das wetter mitspielt.

Was meinst du/ihr ?!


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Oktober 2013)

Rüdi muss fahrn, ich spuck bis dahin


----------



## Rodriguez06 (31. Oktober 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Rüdi muss fahrn, ich spuck bis dahin



Dann packe ich mein Baby ins Auto und komme zum Lidl - kein Problem.
Der Kombi ist wieder frei. 
Vielleicht können wir den schönen Trail vom letzten Sonntag noch mal runter. ;-)


Hanftal? Ist das legal?


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Oktober 2013)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Vielleicht können wir den schönen Trail vom letzten Sonntag noch mal runter. ;-)



Auf Zeit? 
Mit @GeorgeP ?


----------



## Rodriguez06 (31. Oktober 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Auf Zeit?
> Mit @GeorgeP ?




Auf Zeit...
Geniessen ist angesagt.


----------



## GeorgeP (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin schon da, wann wie und wohin 

Ich mach dann mal meine tasche für morgen fertig und bring mein bike washer mit !

9.30 uhr lidle parkplatz ist das jetzt fest, 10 uhr wär mir lieber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rodriguez06 (31. Oktober 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Ich bin schon da, wann wie und wohin



Fein, dann kannst Du mich rausziehen, wenn es nass und schlammig wird.


----------



## GeorgeP (31. Oktober 2013)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Fein, dann kannst Du mich rausziehen, wenn es nass und schlammig wird.




schieb mal schön selber

So genug gefrozelt, jetzt mal was wichtiges.

10 uhr oder 9,30 uhr ?


----------



## Rodriguez06 (31. Oktober 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> schieb mal schön selber
> 
> So genug gefrozelt, jetzt mal was wichtiges.
> 
> 10 uhr oder 9,30 uhr ?



Wenn das schlechte Wetter gegen Mittag reinkommt, bin ich lieber für 9:30 Uhr.
Was sagt der Rest der Bande?


----------



## GeorgeP (31. Oktober 2013)

Wetter

Also regen werden wir haben und böen mit bis zu 30Km/h


----------



## cruisingfix (31. Oktober 2013)

I bin für 9.30     

mein tip an dieser stelle  ... früh schlafen gehen  

Mfg


----------



## Rodriguez06 (31. Oktober 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Wetter
> 
> Also regen werden wir haben und böen mit bis zu 30Km/h




Hier siehts besser aus, wir nehmen den. 

http://www.proplanta.de/Agrar-Wetter/Hennef+(Sieg)-AgrarWetter.html


----------



## GeorgeP (31. Oktober 2013)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Hier siehts besser aus, wir nehmen den.
> 
> http://www.proplanta.de/Agrar-Wetter/Hennef+(Sieg)-AgrarWetter.html




ok bin dann um 9,30 uhr da und auf das agra wetter  ist glaub ich mehr verlass


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Oktober 2013)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Dann packe ich mein Baby ins Auto ... - kein Problem.



Wenn hier einer schreit, dann der Sinterbelag meiner HR-Bremse  so geht der Schieber....ähemm...Hintermann aber auch im Wald vor lauter Trailkurven nicht verloren 
Bis morjn


----------



## Rodriguez06 (1. November 2013)

Dickes Lob an Micha!

Trotz widriger Witterungsbedingungen eine tolle Tour zum Ölberg und natürlich zurück. 


Der Screenshot der Tour und ein Fottoo von Rene und Micha in meinem Album.

Gruß
Rüdiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (1. November 2013)

Jo, hat Spaß gemacht, wie immer 
Diesmal gefühlte 5 Minuten früher oben, die Beine machens nicht die Reifen


----------



## GeorgeP (1. November 2013)

Wie ich sehe hatte ihr mächtig spaß, ich bin leider liegen geblieben und zu allem übel hatte ich auch noch meine handy liegen lassen 

Auto läuft nun wieder und ne kleine runde biken konnte ich dann heute nachmitag dennoch


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. November 2013)

Spaß reimt sich auf....Nass, hatten wir heute beides, das Flüssige von beiden überflüssigerweise fast im Überfluß 

Und, wie macht sich dein neuer "Wadenbeißer" namens Ground Control?


----------



## GeorgeP (1. November 2013)

Guckst du hier


----------



## cruisingfix (1. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Also es gab eigentlich keine trockene stelle mehr an mir -
Aber die tour war trotzdem klasse...  danach war i ziemlich ko.
Wir hatten rund 40km /über 700hm   

Mfg

Ps: schade das george nicht dabei war... aber die nächste tour
        Kommt bestimmt.


----------



## GeorgeP (1. November 2013)

Auf jeden fall bin ich dabei, jetzt muss es nur noch aufhören zu schiffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RMI_ (2. November 2013)

Hallo Community, fährt morgen früh jemand in/um/aus Hennef? Ich würde mich gerne anschließen.


----------



## gotoos (2. November 2013)

RMI_ schrieb:


> Hallo Community, fährt morgen früh jemand in/um/aus Hennef? Ich würde mich gerne anschließen.



Sofern es nicht regnet dürften um 09:00 Uhr am Wartherkreisel Dirk, Christoph und Daniel stehen. Ich weiss leider nicht wer sonst noch kommt. Ich selbst kann leider nicht. 
Gruß Oliver


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. November 2013)

@ Winterpokal
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/pages/rules
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=361099
Wär wer dafür zu haben?


----------



## RMI_ (3. November 2013)

Vielen Dank für die abwechslungsreiche Tour heute morgen! Freue mich schon auf nächste Woche.
Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## thommy88 (6. November 2013)

Wann fahrt ihr den das nächste mal? Würde mich evtl. auch mal anschließen wenn recht ist.

gruß
thomas


----------



## 2.4FatAlbert (6. November 2013)

Hallo Thomas !
Wir fahren fast jeden Sonntag ,Treffpunkt ist in Hennef Warth an der Tanke Lindlahr 9Uhr,
die Tour ist meist 3-3 1/2Std.
Komm doch einfach mal vorbei !!!
Grüße 2.4FatAlbert


----------



## etClaudia (6. November 2013)

@_Trail Surfer_:
Ich wollte auch beim Winterpokal mitmachen und habe bei Kettenfresser angefragt (siehe Forum: Wahner Heide), da er eine Gruppe bilden will.

VG. C.


----------



## cruisingfix (8. November 2013)

hallo 

wegen Krankheit werde i dieses WE nicht fahren können,
somit leider auch nicht die Ring-Tour für So. 
Hoffe i bin nächste Woche wieder fit.

Gruß


----------



## Rodriguez06 (8. November 2013)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> wegen Krankheit werde i dieses WE nicht fahren können,
> somit leider auch nicht die Ring-Tour für So.
> ...



Letzte Woche doch verkühlt?
Gute Besserung!

Gruß
Rüdiger


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. November 2013)

Frage in die Runde, wer hätte Zeit und Gesundheit evtl am Sonntag in der Lohmarer Ecke zu fahren / guiden?
Von mir aus nochmal mit 'Stich'  @etClaudia
Wie schaut es bei euch aus, sind die Räder wieder wohlauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## etClaudia (8. November 2013)

Hey Trail Surfer, meinst du mit Mückenstich? Die Zeiten sind ja hoffentlich langsam vorbei  Also mein Bike ist noch fahruntauglich, da Kette kaputt.. Komme dieses WE auch nicht dazu es zu reparieren, da ich gar nicht im Lande bin.
Ab nächsten Wochenende sieht es aber besser aus.
VG.C.


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. November 2013)

Danke an euch Hennefer Funbiker fürs heutige Guiden durchs Hanfbachtal  hat Spaß gemacht, nur der dann einsetzende Dauerregen hats ein bischen verlitten, aber mittlerweile habe ich wieder Füße 
Euer Video vom Naafbachtal macht auch Lust auf mehr, vielleicht ja mal, wenn es trocken ist 
Gruß Rene


----------



## GeorgeP (10. November 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Danke an euch Hennefer Funbiker fürs heutige Guiden durchs Hanfbachtal  hat Spaß gemacht, nur der dann einsetzende Dauerregen hats ein bischen verlitten, aber mittlerweile habe ich wieder Füße
> Euer Video vom Naafbachtal macht auch Lust auf mehr, vielleicht ja mal, wenn es trocken ist
> Gruß Rene




Wenns mal nicht schüttet, fahr ich da auch mal gerne eine runde mit


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. November 2013)

Da es um 9 Uhr losgeht, brauchst du wohl ein Nachtasyl


----------



## GeorgeP (10. November 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Da es um 9 Uhr losgeht, brauchst du wohl ein Nachtasyl




das könnt gut sein, sonst muss ich ja zu unmenschlichen zeiten an einem Sonntag aufstehen


----------



## cruisingfix (15. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen

So also bin fast wieder fit u wollte gerne am So. fahren.
Wetter sieht gut aus.... was Haltet Ihr davon wenn wir die Nürburgringrunde drehen ? 
Treffpunkt wäre 10h in Adenau  Trierer Str./ ecke Im Broel
Gegenüber Fahrrad Breuer. Wie siehts aus ?
Wer mag mitkommen ?!


----------



## Heitzer77 (15. November 2013)

Ich wäre dabei


----------



## cruisingfix (15. November 2013)

OK ... prima
Es wird Kalt  aber trocken nach der vorhersage.

Mitfahrer bis jetzt :

Cruisingfix
Heitzer
Gero
Papa Gero
....
..


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. November 2013)

Wann und wo ist denn Treffpunkt und Abfahrt? Immerhin eine Strecke 70km, da ist um 10 Uhr mit dem Bike losfahren schon sportlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (15. November 2013)

@Trail Surfer

wir fahren mit dem Auto zum Ring... u drehen dort die Runde um
die Nordschleife !!!


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. November 2013)

Na, das ist mir schon klar...ich meine, wenn es um 10 Uhr in Adenau losgehen soll, muss man eben schon vor 9 losfahren...oder wollt ihr mit 177 über die Bahn heitzen
Den relativ frühe Termin finde ich sportlich, von daher dachte ich an einen Treffpunkt, z.B. Lidl, zwecks Convoy  wäre 9.15 Uhr auch noch ok?


----------



## cruisingfix (15. November 2013)

Jo also.... damit es hinten raus nicht zu spät wird
dachten wir um 10h am start zu sein, was bedeutet um gemütlich
es angehn zu können wär dann 9h lidl passend. 
Erst mal sehn wer den überhaupt noch mit kann u möchte.

Gruß


----------



## Heitzer77 (15. November 2013)

9:00 Uhr bei Lidl finde ich auch am besten


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. November 2013)

Am besten dann noch Geros Dad vorher impfen, dass man nicht immer blind ins Blaue vorfährt


----------



## Rodriguez06 (15. November 2013)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Jo also.... damit es hinten raus nicht zu spät wird
> dachten wir um 10h am start zu sein, was bedeutet um gemütlich
> es angehn zu können wär dann 9h lidl passend.
> Erst mal sehn wer den überhaupt noch mit kann u möchte.
> ...




Leider bin ich dieses Wochenende anderweitig "verplant". 
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß am Ring.

Gruß
Rüdiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (16. November 2013)

OK, dann sage ich mal zu, Treffpunkt 9 Uhr am Lidl-Parkplatz.


----------



## cruisingfix (16. November 2013)

Halli hallo

I halte mal fest :  treffpunkt 1 für die nürburgring tour is
9h morgen früh lidlparkplatz hennef ost. Dann geht zum 
2 treffpunkt im konvoi nach adenau/ARAL am Ring , dort is 10h
Ankunft u startzeit .
Wer lust hat kann sich gerne anschließen !!!!

Schade rudi das du nicht mit kannst.
Bis jetzt sind  6 mann/frau dabei.

 Gruß M.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (16. November 2013)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Schade rudi das du nicht mit kannst.
> Bis jetzt sind  6 mann/frau dabei.
> 
> Gruß M.



Ja, echt schade.
Ich hatte heute Vormittag wider Erwarten drei Stunden "Freigang", als meine Ladies im Schwimmbad waren. 
Bin die große Naafbachrunde (27 Km, 530 HM) angegangen. Sehr schlammig und ziemlich viele querliegende Bäume. 
Wiederholungsfaktor eher gering. 

Kommt morgen alle wieder gesund heim. 

Gruß
Rudi


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. November 2013)

Wir hatten heute eine schöne Tour am Ring, am Ende stehen auf meinem Tacho 29,17 km, 797 Hm, Durchschnitt 11,01, schnellste 64,35 km/h die nicht auf Asphalt gefahren wurden. Außentemperatur zwischen 1 und 4 Grad, zum Schluß. Ins frieren sind wir aber nicht gekommen, bereits nach 8 Kilometer Fahrt, waren 450 Hm auf der Uhr.
Danke an die Mitfahrer, hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht


----------



## cruisingfix (17. November 2013)

Jo  past      statistik top @trailsurfer !

Der Ring is immer eine Reise wert  

Gruß


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. November 2013)

Noch ein Nach-Erinnerungsfoto mit festgetrocknetem Schmodder


----------



## Heitzer77 (18. November 2013)

War echt klasse.
Habe auch schon alles wieder sauber fÃ¼r
die nÃ¤chste Tour.ðµ


----------



## GeorgeP (18. November 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> bereits nach 8 Kilometer Fahrt, waren 450 Hm auf der Uhr.




Na das ist ja mal eine stolze leistung


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. November 2013)

Hallo Leutz,
ich kann am kommenden WE nur Samstag, wer da ein Zeitfenster / Vorschlag hatte, gerne entweder hier oder PN 

LG R.


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. November 2013)

Gehts jetzt hier übergangslos in den Winterschlaf oder passiert noch etwas 

Danke für Antworten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (29. November 2013)

Hallo

Winterschlaf wäre nicht schlecht  .....  bei dem kalten Mistwetter.


So. habe i ins Auge gefaßt zu biken. 
Vielleicht kl.Zugfahrt nach Schladern u retour mit mtb ?!
Immer auf der Suche nach dem Trail  

gruß


----------



## Mountain_Screen (29. November 2013)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Winterschlaf wäre nicht schlecht  .....  bei dem kalten Mistwetter.
> 
> ...



Da würde ich euch den Siegsteig empfehlen, der hat wirklich ein paar schöne Trails mit drin. Den Einstieg würde ich an der Burg Windeck wählen. Man kann von Schladern über einen Fußweg bis zur Burg fahren. 
Dort ist schon der erste Trail, runter nach Altwindeck. Anschließend nach Dattenfeld über den Berg mit Trail-Abfahrt nach Dreisel. Von Dreisel geht es wieder zurück nach Dattenfeld mit einem schönen Singletrail an der Sieg entlang. Von hier würde ich Richtung Herchen fahren, von dort geht ein Singletrail nach Stromberg. Der Siegsteig geht eigentlich in die entgegengesetzte Richtung nur das macht nicht wirklich Sinn da ihr ja nach Hennef fahren wollt. Von Stromberg über den Nutscheid zurück nach Hennef.

Wenn man die ganzen Schleifen mitfährt, dürfte man in Hennef ca. 75 Kilometer und ca. 1800 Hm auf dem Tacho haben.

Hier gibts auch die gps-Datei:
http://www.siegtal.com/index.php?id=202


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. November 2013)

@cruisingfix
Bin zugeneigt  kann eine Mitfahrgelegenheit auf JobTicket anbieten.


----------



## cruisingfix (30. November 2013)

Ok  prima ...

dann planen wir für morgen mal...
Treffpunkt lidl Hennef/Ost
9.30h  
....gemeinsam zur Haltestelle fahren 

genaueres folgt noch...


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. November 2013)

Hab eben noch ein bissl am Bike rumgeschraubt, neuer Schmodderfänger hinten und andere Pins, wäre dann für morgen so startklar, Micha 

Noch wer dabei?


----------



## Heitzer77 (30. November 2013)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## cruisingfix (30. November 2013)

Also   ...  erst mal  @Rudi     ... alles gute /besserung

9.30 h  treffpunkt  lidlparkplatz  wie gehabt.
Wir steigen in den zug ein ... stück die sieg runter... damit mitfahrer
Zusteigen usw. 

Mitfahrer sollten bitte ein paar   dabei haben fürs ticket.

Gruß


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. November 2013)

Heya,

der Zug fährt um 9.50 Uhr, ich komme dann direkt zum Bahnhof/Bahnsteig und bin spätestens um 9.45 Uhr da. Nur, dass ihr Bescheid wisst 

LG


----------



## GeorgeP (30. November 2013)

Ich wünsch euch morgen eine tolle tour, wäre gerne dabei aber ich muss jetzt erst einmal grundlage fahren morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heitzer77 (30. November 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Heya,
> 
> der Zug fährt um 9.50 Uhr, ich komme dann direkt zum Bahnhof/Bahnsteig und bin spätestens um 9.45 Uhr da. Nur, dass ihr Bescheid wisst
> 
> LG


Die treffen sich am Lidl und fahren dann zum Bahnhof Blankenberg.
Die S 12 fährt da um 10:11 Uhr.
Ich komme direkt dort hin


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. November 2013)

Wie, wo, was?? 

Von Hennef statt nach Hennef Bf nach Blankenberg Bf ? Und dann?? Ich steh' grad auf dem Schlauch...


----------



## Heitzer77 (30. November 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wie, wo, was??
> 
> Von Hennef statt nach Hennef Bf nach Blankenberg Bf ? Und dann?? Ich steh' grad auf dem Schlauch...



Und von da aus mit der S 12 nach Schladern.


----------



## Heitzer77 (30. November 2013)

Am besten einfach um 9:30 Uhr am Lidl.


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. November 2013)

Heitzer77 schrieb:


> Und von da aus mit der S 12 nach Schladern.



Verstehe, danke 

10.06 Uhr ab Hennef Bf hätte für mich den sympathischen Vorteil, dass ausnahmsweise vor einer So-Tour noch ein Frühstück mit meiner Liebsten drin wäre 
Also, entweder bin ich pünktlich am Lidl oder im vordersten Abteil mit dem Bike, wenn ihr in Blankenberg Bf ankommt.

Falls ihr in ein anderes Abteil einsteigt, steig ich trotzdem in Schladern Bf aus...soweit sollten dann alle Unklarheiten beseitigt sein, schönen Restabend noch allerseits


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. November 2013)

Und, wie schon geschrieben, einer muss kein Ticket ziehen, wenn er dafür im Fall der Fälle ins vorderste Abteil einsteigt  falls man sich nicht am Lidl trifft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Dezember 2013)

Schöne Tour heute über heimische Trails mit Micha und Sascha, mir hats - wie immer - sehr viel Spaß gemacht.
Hinterreifen hat mir im zweiten Drittel des Heilbrunnen-Trails über nicht ganz unfiese Wurzeln ein paar Mal heftiges Herzklopfen beschert....werde da noch nachrüsten 
Am Ende stehen 45 Km/ 692 Hm


----------



## cruisingfix (27. Dezember 2013)

Hallo

Für jetzt So. würd i gern ne Runde drehen.
Jemand mit am Start  ?
(So.vormittag wenns Trocken is)

Gruß


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Dezember 2013)

Grüß dich,
ich würde schon sehr gerne, kuriere aber immer noch an einer Sinusitis. Wäre Neujahr auch möglich? Dann wird es wahrscheinlich wieder gehen, kann nur noch nicht volle Pulle...


----------



## cruisingfix (30. Dezember 2013)

jo  Neujahr is auch prima, nur das Wetter muß mitspielen (Kein naß von oben)
dann dreh i gern ne Runde.
Uhrzeit dann nicht vor  10-11h würde i vorschlagen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich muss feststellen, das es wettertechnisch jetzt im Winter ratsam ist, nicht vor 11 Uhr zu starten. Die Temperaturen und die Wetteraussicht wird dann nämlich schon besser 
Daher mein Vorschlag, Neujahr ab 11.30/12 Uhr festzuhalten. Es soll auch "nur" eine lockere Runde an der frischen Luft sein...z.B. nochmal Windecker Ländchen?!


----------



## cruisingfix (30. Dezember 2013)

jo  OK   12h am lidl parkplatz  könnten wir erst mal fixieren.
Bei Wetter chaos usw.  können wir ja nochmal schreiben.
Für alle Mitleser die mitkurbeln möchten  wir fahren die "Hoch u. Weg Tour" ins Windecker Ländchen.
ca. 45km/ 600hm	locker u entspannt ins neue Jahr rein


----------



## GeorgeP (30. Dezember 2013)

Ihr wollt doch aber nicht am 01.01. fahren, weil ich würd schon ganz gerne ne runde mitfahren aber am 01.01. werde ich wohl noch leicht komatös in den seilen hängen


----------



## cruisingfix (30. Dezember 2013)

Doch .. doch  wir meinen den 01.01.2014 
Saisonstart  !!!!	 ))


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich muss am 02.01. wieder arbeiten, und morgen geht bei mir aus persönlichen Gründen nicht  also wäre der Neujahrstag die erste Gelegenheit zur Saisoneröffnung 
Aus dem Komasaufen-Alter bin ich jetzt aber schon raus....


----------



## GeorgeP (30. Dezember 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich muss am 02.01. wieder arbeiten, und morgen geht bei mir aus persönlichen Gründen nicht  also wäre der Neujahrstag die erste Gelegenheit zur Saisoneröffnung
> Aus dem Komasaufen-Alter bin ich jetzt aber schon raus....




Watt nen spießer 

Na dann fahrt mal ohne mich, es sei denn ich fühle mich fitt wie ein turnschuh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Dezember 2013)

Mach doch die Racing Ralph und Rocket Rons drauf, da tritt sichs für nen alten Mann schon leichter  ersetzt bestimmt nen Promill


----------



## GeorgeP (30. Dezember 2013)

Wenn du das sagst wird das wohl stimmen


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Dezember 2013)

99% von dem was stimmt, schreib ich doch gar nicht 

Aber jetzt mal den OFF-Spatz beseite, die Tour ins Windecker Ländchen ist recht easy und trotzdem schön, mit - versprochen! - richtig gutem Blick.
Etwas für neue Kameras...


----------



## GeorgeP (30. Dezember 2013)

Wie gesagt lust hab ich, wenn ich mich einigermaßen fitt fühle bin ich anwesend und natürlich mit meinen neuen cam.


----------



## Ghost-Bike (30. Dezember 2013)

Hey Leute wie gehts wie stehts ? Ich hätte auch mal wieder Lust auf ein ordentliches Schlammbad. Wie lange würdet ihr denn fahren?


----------



## paulman8888 (30. Dezember 2013)

Genau kommt doch für ne Schlammtour zu uns hoch nach Windeck.
Würd gern mit dazustoßen, und Schlamm gibt es hier zu genüge.


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Dezember 2013)

Eine exorbitante Tour wird es von mir aus nicht werden, da ich gerade erst eine mehrwöchige Sinusitis auskuriert habe. Wenn ihr richtig "pöllen" wollt, bin ich für Neujahr raus, sorry


----------



## paulman8888 (30. Dezember 2013)

Ne meinerseits kanns ruhig entspannt sein ;-)


----------



## cruisingfix (31. Dezember 2013)

Also 3-4std. würde die Fahrt ca.  sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jugger (31. Dezember 2013)

Grüße und einen guten Rutsch wünsche ich Euch.

Habe grad mal reingeschnuppert
und stelle fest, Ihr wollt morgen ne Runde drehen.
Ist dieser Lidl Parkplatz noch weit weg vom Immekeppel?
Genauere Adresse für Navi wäre ganz nett.


----------



## Jugger (31. Dezember 2013)

Nicht Immekeppel
Siegelsknippen.


----------



## cruisingfix (31. Dezember 2013)

Hallo.  also der lidlparplatz. Hennef/Ost. Autobahn abfährt A560.  Das ist glaub i die str.	Im bröltal"
Nicht schwierig zu finden.   12h  am Parkplatz. Da is die Shell Tanke gegenüber.
I hoffe es regnet nicht.


----------



## cruisingfix (31. Dezember 2013)

Postleitzahl ist 53773.   wie gesagt die Tour ist ca. 45km , 600hm . Wenig Trail, mehr Standarte Waldweg USW.
Für Neujahr ganz gut geeignet, vielleicht ist der ein o andere noch nicht richtig wach.


----------



## cruisingfix (1. Januar 2014)

Frooohheesss neues jahr.... wünsch i.
Das wetter scheint es gut mit uns zu meinen.
Zur zeit blauer himmel	ca. 5grad
Letzter aufruf zur Neujahrs Tour


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Januar 2014)

Frohes Neues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (20. Januar 2014)

GEKLAUT:
Specialized Safire Expert (Ladybike)
Gr. M mit absenkbarer Sattelstütze
SerienNr. M9GK33348


----------



## etClaudia (22. Januar 2014)

Das ist ja Mist, aber hier nicht an der richtigen Stelle, oder?

Zum Thema:
Gibt es für nächsten Sonntag zufällig schon Tourplanungen von jemanden?!
Notfalls ginge auch Samstag. Von mir aus auch noch mal HCM. 

VG. C.


----------



## cruisingfix (22. Januar 2014)

hallo  @Claudia 

planungen laufen immer	 
mal sehn wie das Wetter wird
...dann könnten wir ne Tour kurbeln.
HCM u. Wahner Heide o. so.	.... ganz nach belieben.

gruß M.


----------



## GeorgeP (22. Januar 2014)

Ach da wäre ich doch auch mal glatt dabei, vorrausgesetzt man fährt zu sozialverträglicher zeit loß


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Januar 2014)

Ich kann wegen Geburtstag meiner Freundin nur am Samstag dabei sein.


----------



## etClaudia (24. Januar 2014)

@cruisingfix: dann sag mal an, was genau dir vorschwebt! HCM wäre allerdings mein Favourit, es sei denn du findest in der Wahner Heide Trails die ich noch nicht kenne.. Könntest du auch Samstag guiden oder geht definitiv nur Sonntag?

Also bei mir ginge einer von beiden Tagen - zwei Touren am WE wäre mir aber für den Anfang zu viel.
Wetter ist insgesamt okay fürs WE (6 Grad) und Regen gibts wohl erst Sonntagabend.

@Trail Surfer: bring deine Freundin doch auf eine Geburtstagsrunde mit


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Januar 2014)

@et
Klar, und alle eingeladenen Gäste auch  bitte eine XtraPackung feinsten Lohmarer-Fango-Gatsch für die feine Gesellschaft


----------



## etClaudia (24. Januar 2014)

Ja! Fango ist gut für die Haus, oder? 

Also wie es aussieht bleibt es wohl eher bei Sonntag, wenn Micha nichts antwortet. Ich würde vorschlagen gegen 12 Uhr? Schaue dann morgen wieder online, wegen Treffpunkt etc.


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Januar 2014)

Haus? 

Laus
Lauf
Rauf aufs Rad
Das meinst du doch, oder 

Pflüge dann morgen evtl mal solo mit ohne den HCM um, Milch wird keine rumfließen wenn ihr dann So dort fahren solltet...eher heiße Luft


----------



## cruisingfix (24. Januar 2014)

Hallo  
sorry konnte nicht schneller schreiben...
Sa. muß i arbeiten ..... so geht nur So.
...am So bin i allerdings sehr flexibel mit startzeit u route.
Hauptsache es regnet nicht....  ...12h wäre auch ok.
oder früher .....egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (25. Januar 2014)

Startpunkt  könnte sein Siggelsknippen , o. alternativ (damit man sich was warm fahren kann bevor es in den HCM geht)
auch A560/Abfahrt Hennef ost/ lidlparkplatz.
Sagt einfach bescheid   ...ok.

Gruß Micha


----------



## etClaudia (25. Januar 2014)

Äh, ich meinte zwar Haut, aber okay. Sieht bestimmt lustig aus wenn man Fango ans Haus schmiert.. lol

Dann viel Spaß beim Trail vorfahren @Trail Surfer

@cruisingfix: Finde die letztere Idee, also Treffpunkt am Lidl-Parkplatz gut! Viel früher als 12 Uhr wäre nicht so gut für mich. Wir können ja sagen, Treffen halb 12, Abfahrt um 12 ?!  Was meinst du?

PS: Thor wäre auch dabei und [email protected] auch mitkommt, sind wir schon mal zu 4.


----------



## cruisingfix (25. Januar 2014)

Ja OK  prima ,  verbleiben wir so....
11.30h treffpunkt  Hennef ost/lidl .   Abfahrt 12h...
..falls es regnet wie verrückt... können wir ja noch schreiben.

Gruß


----------



## GeorgeP (25. Januar 2014)

Das nenn ich mal sozialverträgliche zeit


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Januar 2014)

Viel Spaß euch morgen !

Und immer schön Däts huh, Arsch erunger im Trail


----------



## GeorgeP (25. Januar 2014)

So ich bin für morgen raus, hab um 15 uhr ein termin. Das wird mir sonst zu knapp !

Euch dann auch viel spaß


----------



## cruisingfix (25. Januar 2014)

Schade  georg...das du nicht mit kannst.
.... Mitfahrer sind immer herzlich eingeladen.
Die tour wird ca. 30-40km /400hm  /dauer ca 3std.


----------



## GeorgeP (25. Januar 2014)

Hatte mich auch schon gefreut.Wie siehts es dann mit dem nächstem we aus, wenn es trocken bleibt ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Januar 2014)

Mal wieder WBT eventuell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heitzer77 (25. Januar 2014)

Wäre gerne mitgefahren aber ich bin am Donnerstag erst an der Schulter Operiert worden.
Aber wenn alles verheilt ist bin ich wieder dabei.
Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß morgen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Januar 2014)

Gute, beste Besserung Sascha! Und, auf noch einige Touren 2014


----------



## etClaudia (25. Januar 2014)

Hey Georg, das ist ja blöd! Nagut, dann fahren wir nur zu dritt..
@crusiginsfix: du hast ja meine Nr. falls was ist. Ich schau aber morgen früh auch nochmal online


----------



## GeorgeP (26. Januar 2014)

Ich könnt mich in Ar... beissen, termin abgesagt grrrr

Ok wie sieht es mit dem nächsten weekend bei euch aus ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht auch mal die Ringwälle bei Stromberg? Die kenne ich ja noch nicht. Habe vorhin auch mal geschaut, das was wir als "Heilbrunnen-Trail" gefahren sind, schaut in manchem Video etwas anderes bzw. weitläufiger aus. Wäre auch eine Idee, müsste man dann aber mal vorher etwas genauer studieren  jedenfalls sind wir am Brunnen auch nicht raus oder vorbei...


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Januar 2014)

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/download.25764.html
Rüdiger hat ja ein Garmin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## etClaudia (26. Januar 2014)

Die Tour war super! Danke nochmal @cruisingfix. Jetzt wissen wir, wo sich die Drachenflieger immer runter werfen und haben noch etwas mehr vom Siegtal zu sehen bekommen als den HCM. 30 km und ca. 600 HM haben wir heute vernichtet. Und zwischendurch kam ja sogar die Sonne raus. Nur der fiese tiefe Schlamm da draußen hat Körner gekostet. Fazit: das nächste Mal besser mit Schutzblechen fahren! Wir sahen aus, wie in Schlamm gewendet 
@Trail Surfer: Von Stromberg hatten wir auch gesprochen. Kenne ich auch noch nicht und würde mich mal interessieren. Oder auch der Helilbrunnen-Trail - war das mit: Hinfahren mit der Bahn und dann zurück radeln?! Wäre auch spannend. Wir halten uns Sonntag mal frei.


----------



## GeorgeP (26. Januar 2014)

Also ich hab den Sonntag für ne tour mit euch fest eingeplant !


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Januar 2014)

Könnte aber eventuell eingeschränkt sozialverträglich werden 

Besser ist das im sogenannten Winter aber schon, nicht allzu früh los....


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Januar 2014)

Wer wäre denn Sonntag noch dabei, wenn das Wetter mitmacht? Die Züge fahren Sonntags ab Hennef Bf jeweils um 10 vor und 6 nach oder eben alternativ zeitlich angepasst Treffpunkt Eitorf Bf!?


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Januar 2014)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Also ich hab den Sonntag für ne tour mit euch fest eingeplant !


Du musst jetzt echt mal langsam an deiner Quote arbeiten!


----------



## Heitzer77 (29. Januar 2014)

Wenn meine Schulter mitmacht und das Wetter stimmt wäre ich dabei.
Ich muß das dann spontan entscheiden.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (30. Januar 2014)

Wenn das Wetter mitmacht (und die Schalträdchen ) bin ich dabei.


----------



## cruisingfix (30. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen

Also i wär auch dabei, wenns nicht regnet.
Die tour dauert alles in allem min. 4 std. darum sollten wir nicht zu spät starten.
Den sozialverträglich heißt auch -das nachmittags noch ein wenig zeit für Familie da ist	
Mein Vorschlag   den Zug um ca.10h o. spätestens um 11h zu nehmen.
Treffpunkt für anreisende könnte der mittlerweile bekannte Lidlparkplatz sein (wegen Parken) u. dann rüber zum Bahnhof radeln (ca.1km)
Was meint ihr den so ?!


----------



## GeorgeP (30. Januar 2014)

Ich bin dabei !


----------



## Rodriguez06 (30. Januar 2014)

Sagt mal,

über welche Tour sprechen wir eigentlich gerade? >4 Stunden?
Dann bin ich aber dafür, nicht viel später als 11 Uhr zu starten.

Ist es diese hier?
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.25764.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (30. Januar 2014)

Ach   .... i dachte wir fahren mit zug die Sieg hoch... u Retour bis Hennef on Bike !?1


----------



## cruisingfix (31. Januar 2014)

...man könnte von Hennef aus mit dem Zug bis Herchen Bahnhof fahren... u dann die Tour zum Teil kurbeln ..inkl. Rückfahrt
nach Hennef on Mtb ?! Wie wäre das ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Januar 2014)

Rüdiger hat die Tour ja bearbeitet...Claudia ist nicht im Verteiler, bitte mal an sie weiterleiten  
@micha immer daran denken, das der Onkel Djordsch extra aus Kölle angereist kommt, daher besser nicht zu eng planen, mit der Zugfahrt. Der Vorschlag von mir wäre dann 11.06 Uhr mit der S12 ab Hennef Bf.


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Januar 2014)

Bevor nun alle nur noch Bahnhof 'ohne Hennef' verstehen: Was spricht gegen den Heilbrunnen-Rundkurs? Ich würde den bevorzugen


----------



## Heitzer77 (31. Januar 2014)

Was der Micha meinte ist das wir mit dem Zug nach Herchen fahren und von da aus erst den Heilbrunnentrail fahren und danach den Ringwall und von da aus mit dem Rad zurück nach Hennef ca. 40 km gesamt Strecke


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Januar 2014)

Den Heilbrunnen-Trail, wie er ihn meint bzw. wir ihn schon gefahren sind, dass ist doch gar nicht der richtige/ganze Trail  
Die Ringwälle laufen schon nicht wech...


----------



## GeorgeP (31. Januar 2014)

Leute werdet euch einig wann und wo wir fahren, ich  hab ja schließlich das luxusproblem mit welchen bike ich an reisen soll


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Januar 2014)

Die Enduristen treffen sich aber woanders


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Januar 2014)

Doppelpost.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## etClaudia (31. Januar 2014)

Thor und ich wären auch dabei und würden dann zum Lidlparkplatz kommen.
Zeitpunkt sollte der Guide entscheiden 
Um welche Tour gehts denn nun genau? Mir wäre MTB-Tour lieber, fahre weder downhill noch Trakkingrad (hab ich in der Woche schon genug)
Wichtig wäre es, dass es im Matsch gut zu fahren ist. Sonntag wirds ja schön, aber morgen soll es regnen.
Heilbrunnen-Trail wäre nett, aber ich kenne auch die anderen Strecken nicht.
VG. C.


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Januar 2014)

Ich glaube, es gibt hier gerade mehrere Guides  Kompromissvorschlag: Die gepimpte Heilbrunnen-Trail-Route von Rüdiger fahren und wer danach noch Lust hat, macht noch den Abstecher zu den Ringwällen.
Treffpunkt, nach Bedarf: 11 Uhr Lidl oder Hennef Bf. Von da aus nach Herchen, der Zug ist 22 nach da und trifft den Rest


----------



## GeorgeP (31. Januar 2014)

Leute machts do nicht so unnötig kompliziert, wir fahren das was zu anfang besprochen wurde. Dann gibts auch kein durcheinander.

Nix mit umgemodelt usw, der crusingfix scheint die tour ja ganz gut zu kennen die er vorgeschlagen hat.

Dann sollte man das auch so übernehmen, es sei denn die tour besteht überwiegend aus asphalt. Dann natürlich nicht.
Abkürzen geht immer!


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Januar 2014)

Da liegt dein Irrtum, die Tour wurde von mir vorgeschlagen, dann kam Rüdiger und Micha meinte darauf "mit dem Zug die Sieg noch und dem Bike wieder runter"... wäre aber auch nicht schlimm, wenn jeder macht was er mag, es gibt noch genügend Gelegenheiten zusammen zu kommen. 
Nach der Tour - auch wenn getrennt - der Termin steht ja @"DJ"


----------



## etClaudia (1. Februar 2014)

Also ich komme echt nicht mehr mit, da ich weder den Heilbrunnentrail noch die Siegstrecke oder die Ringwälle kenne..und damit auch nicht was wo in der Nähe beieinander liegt 
Wir sind bei jeder (für uns fahrbaren) Tour dabei 

Eins noch:  Egal welche Tour es wird, wenn es ca. 4 Stunden dauern soll, sollten wir besser früher starten! Ich bin auch keine Frühaufsteherin, aber schöner wäre es schon, dann noch was vom Sonntag zu haben.

Ich würde also lieber 10 oder halb 11 Uhr Treffen am Lidl vorschlagen. 
Und dann knobeln wir aus, was wir fahren.


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Februar 2014)

Ja, es ist etwas kompliziert, weil...
- der Micha kennt den eigentlichen Heilbrunnen-Trail nicht
- das was wir in die Richtung Heilbrunnen gefahren sind, besteht zunächst immer bergan mit groben Wurzeln, danach in Spitzkehren bergab...
- die Spitzkehren bei den aufgeweichten Böden finde ich jetzt nicht so pralle
- der richtige Heilbrunnen-Trail ist auf der von Rüdiger gepimpten Tour
- der George wird, aller Erfahrung nach, gegen 10 Uhr nicht aus Köln angereist sein

Noch etwas? Ach ja, nicht bange machen, die Vorhersage für morgen ist immer noch das es keinen Regen gibt 

Aus all diesen genannten Gründen, finde ich persönlich es besser, morgen eine insgesamt eher moderate Tour zu fahren, mit neuen Streckenteilen, die ja schon in Rüdigers Garmin abgespeichert sein sollten.

Bahnfahrt ab Hennef Bf um 11.06 Uhr, Ankunft Herchen Bf 11.22 Uhr. Man kann hinter dem Bahnhof kostenlos parken!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (1. Februar 2014)

Wann muß ich jetzt wo sein, mehr möchte ich gar nicht wissen


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Februar 2014)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Wann muß ich jetzt wo sein, mehr möchte ich gar nicht wissen


Also, Rüdiger und ich fahren jetzt die Heilbrunnen-Runde. Treffpunkt entweder
- 11.22 Uhr Herchen Bahnhof
- 10.55 Uhr Hennef Bahnhof, abfahrbereit mit Bike
- 10.45 Uhr Hennef, bei uns an der Tür

--> nur bitte rechtzeitig Bescheid geben, wo man sich trifft...

Wer mit Micha/Sascha fahren möchte, falls die nicht mitwollen oder eine andere Tour fahren, bitte dort einig werden 

Für den Fall wird sich eine weitere Gelegenheit finden, in einer etwas größeren Gruppe zu fahren, das Jahr ist ja noch lang


----------



## cruisingfix (1. Februar 2014)

Hallo hallooo...
also soweit geklärt... nur nicht verwirren lassen....  smile
Für alle die mitlesen u gerne mitmöchten  Treffpunkt 11h. Hennef Hbf bißchen zug fahren o. 11.30 Herchen Bahnhof .
dann wird fleißig gekurbelt... rund durch die gegend u auch zurück nach Hennef.
werden sicher ca. 40-50km/600hm.  

Gruß


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Februar 2014)

Bueno.

Rüdi kommt mit Macchina nach Herchen, der Rest mit Treno. Bel tempo!

S.i R


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. Februar 2014)

dann wünsche ich euch viel Spaß.


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Februar 2014)

Na, komm doch auch mit.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (2. Februar 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Na, komm doch auch mit.


genau, das Wetter ist ja super, nur noch etwas frisch.


----------



## etClaudia (2. Februar 2014)

Bis gleich dann!!


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Februar 2014)

George ist da, wir machen dann gleich los und sind dann am Gleis, 3 glaube ich fährt die S12 ab.


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. Februar 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Na, komm doch auch mit.


Nachtschicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (2. Februar 2014)

Sach mal, Sven, hast du eigentlich so 'nen 24-Stunden-dein-Leibeigener-Vertrach unterschrieben - ich bin ja wenigstens selbständig...


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. Februar 2014)

kommt mir manchmal so vor.  Fange auch bei dir an, wenn die Kohle stimmt.


----------



## GeorgeP (3. Februar 2014)

Schnee war`s 

Es gibt ihn tatsächlich den winter 2013/14 !


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Februar 2014)

Das nächste Mal schmeissen wir alle gleichzeitig Restschneebälle auf den Fotografen


----------



## cruisingfix (4. Februar 2014)

Schneebild -- supercool.


----------



## etClaudia (4. Februar 2014)

Ich sach ja: Schneegrenze!! Yesss!


----------



## gotoos (11. Februar 2014)

Sonntag geht's für das Team funbike.de nach Stromberg. 
Wir wollen dort ein paar Trails fahren.
Ca. 20 Km mit ca. 600 Hm.
Viel Federweg ist von Vorteil.
Wer Lust hat. 
Um 9:30 gehts es hier los.
Link: <https://maps.google.de/?ie=UTF8&ll=50.757541,7.516279&spn=0.005837,0.012853&t=m&z=16&vpsrc=6>
Wanderparkplatz Ringwallstrasse.
Gruß Oliver


----------



## cruisingfix (13. Februar 2014)

Hallo halli ,
Ringwall -stromberg  is ne schöne runde , einige aus hennef u umgebung 
haben diese tour gerad erst vor 2wochen gekurbelt. So glaube i das So. woanders mehr gefahren wird. Finde gut das ( @gotoos ) du die info gibst.

Gruß


----------



## gotoos (13. Februar 2014)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Hallo halli ,
> Ringwall -stromberg  is ne schöne runde , einige aus hennef u umgebung
> haben diese tour gerad erst vor 2wochen gekurbelt. So glaube i das So. woanders mehr gefahren wird. Finde gut das ( @gotoos ) du die info gibst.
> 
> Gruß



Wäre schade.
Vielleicht hat ja doch der ein oder andere Lust und Zeit sich uns anzuschliessen.
Wir werden voraussichtlich zu 6. sein.
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Februar 2014)

@gotoos 
Dieses Wochenende keine Ringwälle, aber wir bleiben in Kontakt...wär doch gelacht, wenn das nicht mal klappt :')


----------



## gotoos (14. Februar 2014)

Auf jeden Fall!
Sann demnächst mal in den seven Hills


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Februar 2014)

Die alternative Tour geht am Sonntag in Richtung Ölberg, Treffpunkt Lidl Parkplatz, Abfahrt Hennef Ost.
Abfahrt: 10.30 Uhr.
"@"Claudia
Thor-sten
"Rudi" alias Der Ölprinz
Pending: Cruising-Micha & Heitzing-Sascha.....wir rechnen mit euch 

Wer noch Lust hatte, eine lockere Runde in netter Touren-Athmo zu verbringen....bissl trailig wird es spätestens nach dem Aufstieg zum Ölberg 

cu


----------



## etClaudia (15. Februar 2014)

Hi Trail Surfer, freu mich schon! Wetter heute war ja auch schon super.
Wie genau fahren wir denn? Gehts erst mit der Bahn wohin oder fahren wir diesmal alles selbst?!
Thor fragte noch nach dem Mantel, ob du dran denken könntest..
VG. etClaudia


----------



## GeorgeP (15. Februar 2014)

@ 
*etClaudia*

Der Mantel liegt bei mir, aber ich werde morgen die tour nicht mitfahren. Zumahl die wetteraussichten für morgen eher suboptimal aus sehen


----------



## cruisingfix (15. Februar 2014)

Hallo 
heitzer u ich sind gerade zurück von der abendtour ... 
gefahren sind wir  "76km/400hm"  inkl. Flughafen besichtigunsrunde 
in köln/bonn , den im dunklen haben wir da etwas den weg verloren.
Bin gerade ko....  i seh mal wie sich morgenfrüh meine beine anfühlen
vielleicht kann i ja mitfahren.
..es wird morgen direkt ab parkplatz gefahren  @etcla+thor
gruß  der müde micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (16. Februar 2014)

Hi Leute,
wettertechnisch schaut der Fernblick von den Hennefer Höhen momentan OK aus, sogar die Sonne lässt sich kurz durch Wolkenlücken mit blauem Himmel blicken und sie soll im Laufe des vormittags in Richtung Ölberg wandern - mal schauen, ob sie mit oder mit ohne dichte Wolken dorthin weiterwandert.
Ich halte euch hier auf dem Laufenden, damit keiner eventuell umsonst anreist, wenn es sich doch noch merklich verschlechtern sollte.

Ach so, eventuell stößt noch ein Überraschungsgast dazu, mehr verrate ich erst einmal nicht 
@cruisi: Das Toürchen heute nennt man in Radlerkreisen wohl 'ausfahren' und nicht Ausscheidungsfahren, also wär doch supi wenn das mit dir oder euch heute klappt


----------



## etClaudia (16. Februar 2014)

Okay, hier siehts auch ganz gut aus.Bis gleich dann.. jetzt gibts erstmal schnelles Frühstück


----------



## cruisingfix (16. Februar 2014)

Guten Morgen... i möchte ja keine schlechte Laune verbreiten, aber schaut doch mal aufs
Regenradar im WWW.	...das sieht in den nächsten 2-3std. sehr schlecht aus   Regen !!


----------



## dhenninger (16. Februar 2014)

Guten Morgen zusammen, nachdem ich gestern überraschenderweise TrailSurfer getroffen habe, habe ich auch gleich für die Tour heute zugesagt. Habe Euch ja auch schon laaaaange nicht mehr gesehen. Wettertechnisch sieht es allerdings nicht so gut aus. Dicke dunkle Wolken.  Der Wetterradar zeigt zumindest an, dass wir Regen bekommen. Ich habe leider keine Regensachen. Daher bin ich etwas unsicher, ob ich nicht doch lieber absage.


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. Februar 2014)

Der Ü-Gast hat soeben zugesagt


----------



## cruisingfix (16. Februar 2014)

Soo Leute ... wieder haben wir eine schöne Tour hinter uns (ca.37km/720hm).
Bin doch froh mich durchgerungen zu haben, power hatte i leider wenig... aber was solls.
Mußte i hallt mal schieben   ;-(
Lieber Gruß noch mal an alle Mitfahrer  ... besonders an daniel, der so lange abwesend war.
Hoffe der Reifenschaden samt Fahrer hat auch nach Hause gefunden !

Ciao M.


----------



## dhenninger (16. Februar 2014)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Bin doch froh mich durchgerungen zu haben, power hatte i leider wenig...



Bin auch froh, wollte heute morgen schon kurzfristig absagen. War eine tolle Tour! Ich werde jetzt wieder fleißig fahren.


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. Februar 2014)

Danke an euch alle für die schöne Tour heute, insgesamt war ja recht viel blau von oben dabei 

Und auch noch einmal an dieser Stelle einen dicken  für Claudia, die am Ölberg 70% der mitfahrenden Kerle versengt hat - sauber  
Und, ich brauche bitte unbedingt deine Müslimischung von heute morgen, wirklich Reeeespekt!!!!!!


----------



## etClaudia (17. Februar 2014)

Danke @Trail Surfer! Vorderes Drittel rulez  

Die Müslimischung wird nicht verraten! Obwohl: Thor hat sie ja auch gegessen, aber sie scheint ihre volle Doping-Wirkung nur bei Frauen zu verbreiten..   

Ich fand es eine sehr schöne Tour und stimmige Truppe! Und ich freue mich sehr, dass ich konditionell Fortschritte gemacht habe. 
(und blende mal aus, dass Micha und Sascha schon eine ziemliche Strecke vom Vortrag in den Knochen hatten - dazu nochmal Respekt fürs Durchhalten, euch beiden!)

Da wir nächsten Sonntag nicht im Lande sind, würde ich an der Stelle schon mal den Sonntag, 2.3. in den Raum werfen
und/oder alternativ für Nicht-Jecken auch Rosenmontag.


----------



## Heitzer77 (18. Februar 2014)

Ich fand auch das wir eine tolle Gruppe wahren. Da ich ja leider gestern nocheinmal an meiner Schulter Operiert worden bin falle ich auch nächstes Wochenende aus. Aber sobald ich wieder fit bin, bin ich selbstverständlich wieder dabei!
Gruß Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (18. Februar 2014)

Dann werd mal schnell wieder fit und gute besserung !


----------



## dhenninger (20. Februar 2014)

Fährt denn jemand am Sonntag? Es soll ja bei ca. 10 Grad trocken sein.


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Februar 2014)

Grundsätzlich hätte ich schon Lust.


----------



## dhenninger (20. Februar 2014)

Dann können wir das ja mal fest halten ;-)


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Februar 2014)

Yes


----------



## gotoos (25. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
am Donnerstag (Weiberfastnacht) wollen wir eine Runde um die Talsperre drehen.
Da mein Sohn (12) mit kommen wird, wird kein zu hohes Tempo gefahren.
Technisch wird so oft wie möglich auf Trails gefahren.
Wer Lust hat kann sich uns gerne anschließen.
Wir treffen uns um 14:30 am Parkplatz unterhalb der Staumauer.
https://maps.google.de/?ll=50.805467,7.281446&spn=0.006,0.013937&t=h&z=17

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## 3-eleven (25. Februar 2014)

Donnerstag muss ich leider regulär arbeiten 

Hätte denn jemand Interesse an einer Runde am Sonntag (Sa oder Mo alternativ)?

Olli


----------



## cruisingfix (25. Februar 2014)

i kann leider auch erst sehr kurzfristig zusagen, da i auch alle Tage arbeiten muß.

gruß


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Februar 2014)

Bei mir ginge Sonntag, Samstag nicht, Montag eventuell - wenn dann - am frühen Nachmittag. Donnerstag muss ich auch arbeiten.

Wo soll es hingehen? Wahner Heide/Köfo, Wahnbachtalsperre, woanders? Soweit ich verstanden habe wäre C & T auch wieder am Start..
Daniel? George? Rüdiger? Sascha? Uvm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (25. Februar 2014)

Jung et iss karneval, biste jeck 

Do bin ich arbeiten sowie Samstag, Sonntag wird gefeiert  und Montag ist dann ruhetag


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Februar 2014)

Dann lass dir mal nix andrehen, sonst kannst du deine Smileys umdrehen


----------



## Peter-h (26. Februar 2014)

Hallo Oliver,
leider muss ich am Donnerstag arbeiten.
Ansonsten wäre ich sehr gerne mitgefahren.
Das Slide scharrt schon mit den Hufen


----------



## Heitzer77 (27. Februar 2014)

Ich bin über die Kanevalstage nicht da, aber nächste woche bin ich wieder am Start.
Für alle die dieses Wochenende unterwegs sind wünsche ich viel spaß.


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Februar 2014)

Bis jetzt quasi zugesagt haben Claudia, Thor, Olli und Daniel. Der Treffpunkt bzw. die Runde wäre noch offen


----------



## 3-eleven (28. Februar 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Bis jetzt quasi zugesagt haben Claudia, Thor, Olli und Daniel. Der Treffpunkt bzw. die Runde wäre noch offen



Habe noch ein ? bei mir, da mich eine Erkältung erwischt hat. Muss abwarten wie es am Sonntag aussieht, bin aber noch optimistisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## etClaudia (28. Februar 2014)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei. Thor denke ich ebenso.
Wahnbachtalsperre klingt gut, wird aber mal wieder matschig sein. Gut, dass wir diese formschönen Schutzbleche haben 
Gibt's schon eine Uhrzeit, wann es losgeht?

@Karneval: Wer braucht das schon, wenn man ständig von Jecken umgeben ist?!


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Februar 2014)

Hi 
der grobe Plan könnte so aussehen: Treffpunkt Parkplatz Am Siegelsknippen, von da aus HCM und danach Wahnbachtalsperre?!
Den Reifen für Thor habe ich heute übrigens abgeholt...seid nur so nett und gebt mir kleine Scheine, keine Münzen...muss noch ne Tour damit fahren 

LG r


----------



## Jaegerin81 (1. März 2014)

Wie lange soll die Tour denn gehen und wann wollt ihr starten? Dürften mein Mann und ich uns ggf. anschließen?


----------



## cruisingfix (1. März 2014)

@Jägerin .... gerne könnt ihr euch anschließen	  
Siegelsknippen  Treffpunkt  ist glaub i am besten.
Uhrzeit wird noch geklärt.

Gruß


----------



## cruisingfix (1. März 2014)

Was haltet ihr von 10.30h am So.   Treff- Siegelsknippen/Parkplatz.
U dann um die Talsperre im Uhrzeigersinn rum...  wie wär das ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. März 2014)

Dabei


----------



## Jaegerin81 (1. März 2014)

Wir kommen auch!

LG
Britta


----------



## etClaudia (1. März 2014)

@Trail Surfer: Thor lässt ausrichten, dass er noch 10-Cent-Stücke in Rollen hat, die du dir mit Kabelbinder wunderbar an den Rahmen schnallen kannst 
Ich sag mal: danke fürs mitbringen! 
@Jaegerin81: Toll, das ihr dabei seid!! Freuen uns.
Bis morgen dann!
LG. etClaudia

PS: @cruisingfix: 10:30 Uhr abfahrtsbereit oder 10:30 Treffen? (für Langschläfer zählt jede Minute


----------



## Jaegerin81 (1. März 2014)

etClaudia schrieb:


> @Trail Surfer: Thor lässt ausrichten, dass er noch 10-Cent-Stücke in Rollen hat, die du dir mit Kabelbinder wunderbar an den Rahmen schnallen kannst
> Ich sag mal: danke fürs mitbringen!
> @Jaegerin81: Toll, das ihr dabei seid!! Freuen uns.
> Bis morgen dann!
> ...



Ich wäre für letzteres. Bin auch Langschläfer. ;-)


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. März 2014)

@et wenn er die Rollen in seine aschblonde Mähne wickelt und die gesamte Tour damit fährt, nehm ich sie  wenn ihr eine Standpumpe mitbringt, können wir ihm den Mantel auch noch vor der Tour aufziehen, muss der Rest eben warten...
Freu mich auf alle, vor allem neue Gesichter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (1. März 2014)

Also wenns nicht regnet haben wir keine not   ...u 10.30 erst mal da sein
... u in ruhe startbereit machen	 
Biken   biken   juch huh


----------



## etClaudia (1. März 2014)

Wunderbar, dann ist ja alles klar!


----------



## on any sunday (1. März 2014)

Mit Parkplatz Siegelsknippen dürfte das hier  http://www.meinestadt.de/siegburg/stadtplan/strasse/siegelsknippen?zoom=1000 gemeint sein, oder ?


----------



## dhenninger (1. März 2014)

Hätten wir auch gut vom Lidl Parkplatz aus hinfahren können ;-) Ist ja sozusagen auf dem Weg um die Talsperre. Aber egal, dann bis morgen um 10:30 am Parkplatz Siegelsknippen. Dann können wir ja nach dem HCM unten durch Lohmar und wieder rechts den Wald hoch und um die Talsperre rum.


----------



## cruisingfix (1. März 2014)

@on a sunday	.... fast genau richtig  ... direkt von der B56 siegelsknippen rein... am ersten parkplatz. Nähe gaststätte "Franzhäuschen".  
I hoffe wir haben glück mit dem wetter... dann wird ne runde sache 

... i werd on bike anreisen - dann bin i schon warm für HCM   "riesen lol".


----------



## cruisingfix (2. März 2014)

Guten Morgen,
Wetter aktuell Talsperre :  ca. 1 Grad, Bewölkt aber trocken, leichte Nebelnäße, wind schwach.
Aussichten : Voraussichtlich 4-7 Grad, soweit trocken

Gruß Micha  ..... (gerade beim Frühstück)


----------



## surfnico (2. März 2014)

Morgen,



wenn das Ok ist würde ich mich heute nochmal einmal einklinken und mit Euch eine Runde drehen .


----------



## dhenninger (2. März 2014)

Gerne, wir freuen uns!


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. März 2014)

Zurück, geduscht und gefüttert 

Das hat mal wieder Laune gemacht, wir waren eine gute Truppe von insgesamt 10 F & M. Für die acht, die ab Siegelsknippen und komplett zurückgefahren sind stehen auf meinem Tacho 36 Km, 769 Hm, Durchschnitt 11 Km/h.
Das nächste Mal versuche ich es auch, wie der Micha, mit dem Bike zum Treffpunkt zu kommen.

Habt alle noch einen chilligen Restsonntag, auf bald!

Und, P.S. besonders schönen Dank für die neuen Trailerfahrungen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rodriguez06 (2. März 2014)

So,

wieder ist eine Tour vollbracht. ;-)
Bike und Fahrer sind frisch gereinigt, der Fahrer ist gesättigt, die Kette frisch geölt. 
Rene hat die Eckdaten ja schon gepostet.
Ca. 800 Höhenmeter bei knapp 35 Kilometern waren es letztendlich auf meinem GARMIN.

Hier noch ein Erinnerungsfoto fürs Familienalbum. 



Den Screenshot der Tour findet Ihr wie immer in meinem Album.

In diesem Sinne: Kölle Alaaf!


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. März 2014)

Laut deinem Tourprofil hatte das letzte Trailstück fast 30% Gefälle...echt


----------



## dhenninger (2. März 2014)

Es war mir ein Volksfest ;-)


----------



## Rodriguez06 (2. März 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Laut deinem Tourprofil hatte das letzte Trailstück fast 30% Gefälle...echt


Da ging es ja auch ordentlich runter.  
Ich habe das Höhenprofil auch noch ins Album kopiert.


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. März 2014)

Gefahren


----------



## Rodriguez06 (2. März 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Gefahren


Gefahren gab es da einige, das stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (2. März 2014)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Gefahren gab es da einige, das stimmt.


Da rollt man ja quasi mal so drüber


----------



## Rodriguez06 (2. März 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Da rollt man ja quasi mal so drüber


----------



## surfnico (2. März 2014)

Alaaf,
Tolle Tour, hat viel Spaß gemacht, trotz Schlamm Packung! 
Das nächste mal aber lieber andesrum mit mehr Trail anteil. Jeah


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. März 2014)

surfnico schrieb:


> Tolle Tour, hat viel Spaß gemacht, trotz Schlamm Packung!
> Das nächste mal aber lieber andesrum mit mehr Trail anteil. Jeah


Wenn nicht taufen wir dich um in fangonico 
Dank dir fürs guiden, noch mehr Trail immer noch gerner


----------



## Heitzer77 (3. März 2014)

Hallo,
da habt ihr ja spaß gehabt.
Nächste Woche bin ich auf jeden fall auch wieder dabei.


----------



## cruisingfix (3. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen ,
i bin auch nach dieser schlammschlacht gut nach hause gekommen.
...bei mir steht auf dem zähler 40km/760hm... puh 
Rad gerade geputzt...alles gut.
Ach übrigens : Habe mein 29er jetzt fast 18 monate  u die gesamtstatistik
sieht so aus : " ca.2800km / 42.000 hm gefahren ( fast nur Sonntage)
Verbrauchsmaterial : 1× bremsbeläge vo.  (Xt)
									   2×bremsbeläge hi. (Xt)
									   1×reifen hi. (Schwalbe nobby 2,35)
									   1× kette 
									   1× seilzug für sattelstütze
...	  )

Gruß


----------



## surfnico (4. März 2014)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen ,
> i bin auch nach dieser schlammschlacht gut nach hause gekommen.
> ...bei mir steht auf dem zähler 40km/760hm... puh
> Rad gerade geputzt...alles gut.
> ...



wie Bremsbelag hinten 2x ?? Dauerbremser ???


----------



## cruisingfix (4. März 2014)

Bremse hi.   ... liegt bestimmt an meinem Übergewicht... i wechsel aber auch schon immer recht frühzeitig.


----------



## Heitzer77 (5. März 2014)

Ich habe gerade die Wettervorhersage für Sonntag gesehen
Hat schon jemand eine Idee????


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. März 2014)

Eventuell Altenberg mit Guide George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3-eleven (5. März 2014)

Hallo,

da wäre ich auch dabei! Würde gerne mal den Linnefe-Tal Trail fahren, der scheint ja mega lang zu sein...

Olli


----------



## GeorgeP (5. März 2014)

Der ist mega lang


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. März 2014)

Kann man den mit nem 29er durchrollen 
Kenn ich wohl noch nicht, datt Dingen?!


----------



## GeorgeP (5. März 2014)

Rene den sind wir doch schon 2 mal gefahren, das ist der trail der im letzten drittel der tour ist. Da wo es die treppen runter geht und ich immer erst einmal auf die andere seite fahre weil ich unten nie um die kurve komme


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. März 2014)

Ok...danke 

Zwar hat seit heute die christliche Fastenzeit begonnen, aber Trails dürfen hiervon gerne unberührt bleiben

So, why not that one on a sunny Sunday


----------



## GeorgeP (6. März 2014)

So leute, wer am Sonntag lust und zeit hat kann sich uns, Rene und mir, gerne anschließen. Gefahren wird rund um Altenberg !

Uhrzeit wäre 10 Uhr
Treffpunkt wäre hier KLICK

Die strecke hat eine länge von ca 30 Km und 700 Hm, ist vom schwierigkeitsgrad her leicht bis mittel.


----------



## 3-eleven (6. März 2014)

Also ich will auf jeden Fall dabei sein.


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. März 2014)

Wer die Geo-Daten nicht ins Navi eingeben kann...wie die Karte schon sagt, wäre der nächste Kreuzungspunkt Altenberger-Dom-Straße und In der Aue. Postleitzahl 51519.

Freu mich drauf  Guck inzwischen immer mal wieder Linnefetal-Trail zur Einstimmung


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. März 2014)

Schöllerhof heißt der Parkplatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heitzer77 (7. März 2014)

Wer macht am 03.05.2014 mit?
Ich habe mich gerade angemeldet!
http://www.ruhrbike-festival.de/ren...on-kurzstrecke/fuer-teilnehmer/ausschreibung/


----------



## GeorgeP (7. März 2014)

Nicht schlecht 1200Hm auf 35Km verteilt


----------



## Heitzer77 (7. März 2014)

Ich will es mal versuchen.


----------



## GeorgeP (7. März 2014)

alles eine frage des trainings


----------



## GeorgeP (7. März 2014)

to fast


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. März 2014)

Oha, ein Bergrennen  eventuell dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rodriguez06 (7. März 2014)

Heitzer77 schrieb:


> Wer macht am 03.05.2014 mit?
> Ich habe mich gerade angemeldet!
> http://www.ruhrbike-festival.de/ren...on-kurzstrecke/fuer-teilnehmer/ausschreibung/


Schade, samstags kann ich leider nicht.


----------



## 3-eleven (7. März 2014)

An dem langen WoE bin ich schon verplant.  Sonst fände ich es durchaus interessant.  

Werde wohl wieder in Willingen starten. 

Olli


----------



## Heitzer77 (8. März 2014)

Also morgen 10 Uhr geht klar


----------



## Heitzer77 (8. März 2014)

crusingfix kommt auch mit!


----------



## GeorgeP (8. März 2014)

Ja prima, ick freu mir


----------



## Rodriguez06 (8. März 2014)

Ich bin kurzfristig auch dabei.
Diesmal komme ich direkt zum richtigen Parkplatz (Insider)


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. März 2014)

Jungs, denkt an den Ständer *Insider*


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. März 2014)

Danke dem Guide der heutigen Tour


----------



## Rodriguez06 (9. März 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Danke dem Guide der heutigen Tour


Absolut!
Dank an den Geburtstags-Guide. 
Ein tolle Tour und eine tolle Truppe. Hat wieder mal viel Spaß gemacht. 
Bilder für Familienalbum wie immer in meinen Fotos.


----------



## 3-eleven (9. März 2014)

Auch von mir herzlichen Dank an den Guide. Die Tour war perfekt,  mehr kann man nicht sagen. 

Das nächste mal komme dann ich gleich zum richtigen Parkplatz.  

LG Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (9. März 2014)

Jungs ich hab zu danken, klasse truppe mit einer schönen überraschung. Ihr seid spitze


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. März 2014)

Morgen erster Urlaubstag, das Wetter bleibt noch gut  ist hier wer dabei, in der Gegend ein Toürchen zu fahren?


----------



## dhenninger (13. März 2014)

Wäre ja gerne dabei, muss aber leider bis Abends arbeiten. Ich konnte letzte Woche ja leider auch nicht mit. War die ganze Woche auf Messe und am WE etwas müde. Habe daher meine eigene private Runde um die TS gedreht. Aber habe gesehen, dass Ihr eine interessante Tour gefahren seid.


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. März 2014)

Die Wetteraussichten für nach Freitag sind ja nicht soo pralle, daher werde ich morgen die Gelegenheit nutzen und wohl Richtung Ölberg fahren...eine Sonnenrast sollte auch noch drin sein


----------



## GeorgeP (13. März 2014)

na dann mal hier das obligatorische gruppenfoto von der letzten tour

Danke an Rüdiger fürs bereitstellen des handys und danke an den unbekannten knipser


----------



## GeorgeP (13. März 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Die Wetteraussichten für nach Freitag sind ja nicht soo pralle, daher werde ich morgen die Gelegenheit nutzen und wohl Richtung Ölberg fahren...eine Sonnenrast sollte auch noch drin sein




Also Regen ist ja nicht angesagt, man könnte dann ja am Sonntag gemeinsam eine ölberg tour machen


----------



## Rodriguez06 (13. März 2014)

Die Ölbergtour ist ja immer ganz nett.

Why not...


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. März 2014)

Sonntag bin ich noch nicht verplant...das schöne Wetter morgen nehme ich in jedem Fall mit...eventuell Sa mit einem Stündchen GA 1 auf dem Ergometer auschillen...  gucken wir mal, wer sich noch so meldet für So


----------



## dhenninger (13. März 2014)

Wer noch ein Bike braucht, am Sa. gibt es im Radon Mega Store wohl 20%. 
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/-28-02-14--Season-Opening-am-15-03--im-Megastore-_id_26521_.htm

@GeorgeP 
Dann bin ich vielleicht auf dem nächsten Gruppenfoto wieder dabei.

Ihr wart aber ganz schön warm angezogen. Bin Sonntag im T-Shirt bei 24 Grad gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rodriguez06 (13. März 2014)

dhenninger schrieb:


> Wer noch ein Bike braucht, am Sa. gibt es im Radon Mega Store wohl 20%.
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/-28-02-14--Season-Opening-am-15-03--im-Megastore-_id_26521_.htm
> 
> @GeorgeP
> ...



Kurze Hose und Ärmel hoch gekrämpelt.
Wie bist Du denn gefahren, wenn das für Dich "warm" angezogen ist?


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. März 2014)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> na dann mal hier das obligatorische gruppenfoto von der letzten tour
> 
> Danke an Rüdiger fürs bereitstellen des handys und danke an den unbekannten knipser


War schon So so frei, es in Rüdigers Album zu liken, schönes Foto


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. März 2014)

Wäre übrigens schwer dafür, wenn Rüdiger alsbaldmöglichst die KöFo-Wildschwein-Wahn-Tour 2014 ausschreibt


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. März 2014)

dhenninger schrieb:


> Wer noch ein Bike braucht, am Sa. gibt es im Radon Mega Store wohl 20%.
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/-28-02-14--Season-Opening-am-15-03--im-Megastore-_id_26521_.htm


Canyon baut aber die besseren Bikes


----------



## etClaudia (14. März 2014)

Wie siehts eigentlich Sonntag mit einer Tour aus?


----------



## surfnico (14. März 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Canyon baut aber die besseren Bikes



Du Träumst beim schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (14. März 2014)

Ich glaub, du träumst vom biken während ausnahmsweise andere das Forum unsicher machen, habe ich heute einen guten Freund, den *King of 7Hills* - *ÖLI* besucht.
Bei schönstem, etwas diesigen Vorfrühlingswetter und durchschnittlich 19 Grad ging es mangels Vorfuttern im gemütlichen GA 1 - oder wie manche sagen...HRM-Tempo *Insider* am lauschigen, in der Sonne glitzernden Hanfbach vorbei nach Wellesberg und so weiter, bis dann oben angekommen eine kleine alkohlfreie Erfrischung und obligatorisches Sonnenbad angesagt war.
Zurück ging es direkt mal über die Stufen...hatte dabei vergessen, die Dämpfung aufzumachen  und, wie kann es anders sein...auf der Abfahrt habe ich mich "verfranst"...nun ja, wer mehr bergab fährt der muss dann halt auch wieder mehr berghoch.
Ein paar Umwege wurden des tollen Wetter wegen gerne in Kauf genommen, und so konnten nach 51,4 km und 3:40 Std. Nettofahrtzeit insgesamt 1.034 Höhenmeter vernichtet werden 

Jetzt in die Wanne, mit meinem Gast dem "König Ludwig", der "Helle".... 

Beweisfoto 




Sonntag gehts weiter, Micha hat da was in Planung, sauber! I gfrei mi

LG R


----------



## surfnico (14. März 2014)

Sauber


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. März 2014)

Ja, du, sauber bin ich bei dem Wetter auch geblieben 

Zum Nachtisch gabs dann kein Speiseeis, sondern selbstgemachten Bananen-Shake und der Ludwig hat sogar seinen Zwillingsbruder mitgebracht


----------



## cruisingfix (15. März 2014)

...also wenns trocken bleibt	würde i vorschlagen treffpunkt 10.30h am Lidlparkplatz hennef.
... tour dann richtung bröhltal /schreckenberg /Hermesmühle usw.	

Lieber Gruß


----------



## etClaudia (15. März 2014)

Ok, Thor & ich sind dabei! Wenn ich jetzt in die Sonne raussehe, scheint das Wetter gar nicht sooo schlecht zu werden - Frühling halt!


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. März 2014)

Wenn wir Streckenabschnitte wie bei der Tour um die WBT vermeiden könnten, wo selbst schieben nicht mehr lustig war...das wäre doch mal ein glatter Lustgewinn


----------



## GeorgeP (15. März 2014)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> ...also wenns trocken bleibt	würde i vorschlagen treffpunkt 10.30h am Lidlparkplatz hennef.
> ... tour dann richtung bröhltal /schreckenberg /Hermesmühle usw.
> 
> Lieber Gruß




Ja prima, dann wollen wir mal hoffen das es halbwegs trocken bleibt, wie lang ist denn die tour ?


----------



## cruisingfix (15. März 2014)

ok..... wie fahren eine "Schlammzutiefmöglichstvermeidentour" Route.


----------



## GeorgeP (15. März 2014)

Naja soviel schlamm sollte ja jetzt nicht mehr sein und die paar tropfen heute sind ja schon wieder verdunstet


----------



## cruisingfix (15. März 2014)

.... sollten ca. 30-35km   werden.
mal sehn....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (15. März 2014)

Startklar! Zum Augenschmaus des Guides wurde die Patina der letzten beiden Touren am Bike behalten


----------



## etClaudia (15. März 2014)

Da bin ich auch dafür: Schlammvermeidungstour


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. März 2014)

Na, wird schon halb so schlamm....ähhh, schlimm


----------



## etClaudia (15. März 2014)

Schlamm drüber!


----------



## GeorgeP (15. März 2014)

spiel nicht mit den schmuddel kinder


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. März 2014)

Schlick-Schlack-Schluck


----------



## Heitzer77 (15. März 2014)

Also wenn es nicht schüttet, 10:30 Uhr Lidl Parkplatz


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. März 2014)

Heitzer77 schrieb:


> wenn es nicht schüttet



Dann einfach Heiß, Heitz, Heitzer fahren


----------



## dhenninger (15. März 2014)

Ich muss leider absagen. Ich habe heute neue Beläge und Scheibe installiert. Jetzt dreht sich mein Hinterrad kaum. Ab nächste Woche dann wieder. Ich hoffe, bis dahin habe ich das Ding wieder fit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (16. März 2014)

Viel Erfolg bei der Fehlersuche, Daniel.

Für alle heutigen Mitfahrer: Wetter aktuell, trocken, bedeckter Himmel aber stabil.


----------



## dhenninger (16. März 2014)

THX und Viel Spaß Euch. Sollte ich es heute noch hin bekommen, dann drehe ich wieder eine kleine Runde alleine :-(


----------



## dhenninger (16. März 2014)

Puh, geschafft!!! Es war zu viel Bremsflüssigkeit drin. Ich habe etwas rausgedrückt. Hoffentlich habe ich mir damit keine Luft ins System gelassen. Bremssattel neu ausgerichtet, und jetzt bremst das Ding besser als zuvor. Etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, weil es jetzt sehr bissig reagiert.

Jetzt kann ich auch eine Runde fahren.


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. März 2014)

Da hast du jetzt eine richtig eingestellte Bremse und darfst das heutige S2-Stück von der Drachenschanze bergAAAAAAAAAbburzelburzelburzel beim nächsten Mal nicht verpassen


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. März 2014)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> ok..... wie fahren eine "Schlammzutiefmöglichstvermeidentour" Route.


Warum wußte ich, dass es anders kommt  auf der Schlimmschlamm-Umrundung von Burg Herrnstein konnte ich ja kaum noch treten vor lachen, das war ein echtes Fun-Highlight heute


----------



## cruisingfix (16. März 2014)

Top tour	heute   ... wir haben alles bewältigt ca.45km/800hm
..inkl. bißchen schlamm u technikabschnitt  ;-)

Gruß an alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (16. März 2014)

In Memoriam der heutigen Tour


----------



## cruisingfix (19. März 2014)

Hallo
Habe mir leider beim Rollerfahren eine Sprunggelenksverletztung zugezogen (Bänderiß)
Kann somit leider die nächsten 3 wochen sicher nicht Biken

Große Sch...e


----------



## dhenninger (19. März 2014)

Gute Besserung Dir!!!


----------



## Rodriguez06 (19. März 2014)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Hallo
> Habe mir leider beim Rollerfahren eine Sprunggelenksverletztung zugezogen (Bänderiß)
> Kann somit leider die nächsten 3 wochen sicher nicht Biken
> 
> Große Sch...e


Mensch Micha, was fährst Du auch motorisiert? Ist viel zu gefährlich! 

Gute Besserung, werde schnell wieder fit!


----------



## etClaudia (19. März 2014)

Gute Besserung Micha!
Wir sind ja auch erst am 6.4. wieder am Start.
Vielleicht geht es dir dann schon besser und wir können die leichte Tour am Nürburgring machen?
Schau nach vorn!
VG. C.


----------



## surfnico (19. März 2014)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Hallo
> Habe mir leider beim Rollerfahren eine Sprunggelenksverletztung zugezogen (Bänderiß)
> Kann somit leider die nächsten 3 wochen sicher nicht Biken
> 
> Große Sch...e


UPS, gute Besserung


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. März 2014)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Hallo
> Habe mir leider beim Rollerfahren eine Sprunggelenksverletztung zugezogen (Bänderiß)
> Kann somit leider die nächsten 3 wochen sicher nicht Biken
> 
> Große Sch...e


Oh shit , gute Besserung.. hat bei mir damals 10 Wochen gedauert ( mit OP und Reha ) hatte aber auch alle drei Bänder durch.


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. März 2014)

surfnico schrieb:


> UPS, gute Besserung


DHL,....äähhh, dito Micha 

Hopp, hopp, Unkraut vergeht nicht - bis in bäldigster Bälde unter uns Schlammtretern, Erdferkeln, Waldmeistern und Nervern


----------



## GeorgeP (19. März 2014)

Micha auch von mir gute besserung !


----------



## dhenninger (20. März 2014)

So, heute morgen um 7 schon Ho Chi Minh gefahren. Es war herrlich.

Schönen Tag Euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heitzer77 (20. März 2014)

Respekt!!
Bist du aus dem Bett gefallen????


----------



## dhenninger (20. März 2014)

Ich stehe immer so früh auf. Und heute Abend geht es natürlich wieder zurück.


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. März 2014)

Boah...jetzt macht dem Micha hier noch schööön die Nase lang...wenn er wieder fit ist, schaut er hoffentlich aus wie Pinocchio


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. März 2014)

In Ermangelung schlechten Wetters habe ich mich kurzerhand entschlossen, die Tour vom letzten Freitag nachzufahren und dieses Mal zu bebildern  alle Fotos findet ihr in meinem Album 'Touren 2014', hier ein paar Ausschnitte..



NeidischGuck!



Flowig



Oben!


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. März 2014)

Wer hat Zeit und Lust kommenden Sonntag?


----------



## dhenninger (25. März 2014)

Ich wäre dabei, falls nichts Unerwartetes dazwischen kommt


----------



## Heitzer77 (25. März 2014)

Ich kann das nur spontan entscheiden, da ich evetuell am Sonntag mit meinem Sohn nach Kerpen Kartfahren gehen wollte.


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. März 2014)

Die Wettervorhersage ist jedenfalls


----------



## etClaudia (25. März 2014)

Wir können nicht. Sind am 30.3. zum Spring Break im Ahrtal (Sports in Team).
Euch dann viel Spaß!
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (25. März 2014)

War heut nochmal an der Drachenflugschanze...die beste Linie runter suchen...kleine Schürfwunde, nix aufregendes


----------



## GeorgeP (25. März 2014)

Anscheinend hast du sie nicht gefunden


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. März 2014)

Doch, doch...jetzt schon...


----------



## GeorgeP (25. März 2014)

aber so tief auf die erde musste du jetzt aber wirklich nicht gehen um sie zu finden


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. März 2014)

Nix Erde, nur irgendein Geäst im Weg  only for you


----------



## dhenninger (25. März 2014)

Jammerlappen ;-)

Och, Spring Break Ahrtal wäre ich gerne mit gefahren.
http://www.sportsinteam.de/nc/touren/details/sit/27-maerz-spring-break-mountainbike-tourentag/

Kann man sich jetzt nicht mehr anmelden, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (25. März 2014)

Na, da wirst DU auch noch runtergescheucht... ;D

Bei dem Spring-Break steht alles auf Warteliste...jetzt, ein paar Tage vorher, wohl nur noch theoretische Chance, dabei zu sein...
Muss man sich alles mal 'bookmarken', z.B. auch die Gäsbockbiker.de - Ausschreibung ist wohl immer im Dezember und idR ein paar Tage später schon ausgebucht


----------



## dhenninger (25. März 2014)

Es gibt ja auch 100derte weitere Events, die ständig statt finden. Schwierig heraus zu finden, wann wo was statt findet. Schade ansich, denn da sind bestimmt oft interessante Dinge dabei.


----------



## surfnico (25. März 2014)

dhenninger schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch 100derte weitere Events, die ständig statt finden. Schwierig heraus zu finden, wann wo was statt findet. Schade ansich, denn da sind bestimmt oft interessante Dinge dabei.



Jungs, einfach Anmelden, da ist Gaudi angesagt und vieleicht geht ja noch was wenn der ein oder andere Absagt


----------



## dhenninger (25. März 2014)

Ich habe mich da jetzt mal angemeldet. Mal schauen, ob noch was frei ist.


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. März 2014)

Ja, mal schauen...


----------



## Ghost-Bike (26. März 2014)

Hi Leute, hab euren Thread verfolgt und gelesen das ihr nach Mtb Events sucht. Ich kann euch sehr den http://www.mtb-rhens.de empfehlen. 
Ich werde zum 3. mal in Folge dort Starten. Absolut tolles Event und für jede Kondition ist was dabei. Schaut's euch mal an. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gotoos (26. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
wenn einer von euch Lust hat morgen einen kleinen Nightride zu fahren, ich würde mich über Begleitung freuen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14740
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. März 2014)

Ghost-Bike schrieb:


> Hi Leute, hab euren Thread verfolgt und gelesen das ihr nach Mtb Events sucht. Ich kann euch sehr den http://www.mtb-rhens.de empfehlen.
> Ich werde zum 3. mal in Folge dort Starten. Absolut tolles Event und für jede Kondition ist was dabei. Schaut's euch mal an.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


Danke für den Tipp 
In Rhens kann man auf jeden Fall auch gut Hähnchen essen gehen!

Ist noch ein bischen hin, aber ich bin hierfür angemeldet:
http://www.sebamed-bike-day.de/6992.html?&rank=469


----------



## Ghost-Bike (26. März 2014)

Oh ja auch das Event zählt mit zu meinen Favoriten dieses Jahr. Welche Distanz wirst du fahren ?


7G - my Sektor


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. März 2014)

Den Halbmarathon, 40Km / 960Hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (26. März 2014)

dhenninger schrieb:


> Ich habe mich da jetzt mal angemeldet. Mal schauen, ob noch was frei ist.


Hi Daniel,
nachdem ich gestern die Anfrage per Mail gesendet habe, wurde mir heute geantwortet auf jeden Fall in Tour A mitfahren zu können. Eventuell auch bei Tour B, das entscheidet sich vor Ort.

Wie schaut es bei dir aus? Eventuell Fahrgemeinschaft/Convoy 

LG 

P.S.: Für den kommenden Sonntag bin ich also verplant...


----------



## dhenninger (26. März 2014)

Jo, habe heute auch Bescheid bekommen. Können also zumindest gemeinsam starten ;-)


----------



## surfnico (26. März 2014)

na wer sagts den, bis Sonntag


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. März 2014)

Jemand dabei, der sich in Hennef beim Lidl treffen würde?


----------



## surfnico (26. März 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Jemand dabei, der sich in Hennef beim Lidl treffen würde?


liegt nicht auf dem weg! Siegburg wäre besser ?!


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. März 2014)

Siegburg liegt auf dem Weg von Hennef nach Altenahr  machen wir mal per PN ok


----------



## surfnico (26. März 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Siegburg liegt auf dem Weg von Hennef nach Altenahr  machen wir mal per PN ok


oko doki


----------



## Heitzer77 (27. März 2014)

Mein Rad ist noch in der Werkstatt.
Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß.
Aber nächste woche bin ich wieder dabei!


----------



## etClaudia (27. März 2014)

Hey Leute, Thor und ich sind auch in Tour A dabei! 
Wir können leider niemanden mehr mitnehmen, da das Auto voll ist. Wir sehen uns dann vor Ort!
Bis Sonntag dann!
Ik freu mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (27. März 2014)

etClaudia schrieb:


> Hey Leute, Thor und ich sind auch in Tour A dabei!
> Wir können leider niemanden mehr mitnehmen, da das Auto voll ist. Wir sehen uns dann vor Ort!
> Bis Sonntag dann!
> Ik freu mir


Du weißt ja, wenn du von hinten einen Bienenschwarm hörst, bitte unverzüglich rechts ranfahren


----------



## etClaudia (27. März 2014)

Ich glaube dafür nehme ich mal ein Anti-Insekten-Spray mit!!


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. März 2014)

Aber Bienen sind doch Nutztiere und die Drohnen auch für was nutze..och menno...


----------



## gotoos (28. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
war gestern ein super Nightride.
Klaus (surfnico), Gerd (grobstolle) Heiner und ich sind ab 18 Uhr gestartet und über Uckerath, Ravenstein, Merten, Fußhollen, Hohnscheid, Auel, wieder nach Hennef. Die Absprungschanze im dunkeln runter war eine besondere Herausforderung, aber durchgängig fahrbar und einfach nur gei.....
Vielleicht habt ihr ja beim nächsten Nightride in der kommenden Woche auch mal Lust und schließt euch uns an.
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. März 2014)

gotoos schrieb:


> Die Absprungschanze im dunkeln runter war eine besondere Herausforderung
> Vielleicht habt ihr ja beim nächsten Nightride in der kommenden Woche auch mal Lust


Ihr seid die wahren Helden


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. März 2014)

Hallo, liebe Springbreak-Mitfahrer 

denkt bitte daran, dass DIESE Nacht die Uhren um eine Stunde VORgestellt werden. 

Surfnico, dhenninger und Trail Surfer treffen sich um 9.15 Uhr am Parkplatz Breuers Pflanzenhof in St. Augustin. Das heisst natürlich 9.15 Uhr SOMMERZEIT 

Bis morjn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (29. März 2014)

Die Drachenschanze beim Nightride, respekt  War vor kurzem auch zum ersten Mal seit Jahren wieder dort. Ganz schön viel Verkehr da  (tagsüber wohlgemerkt)


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. März 2014)

SIT Spring Break 30.03.2014 in Altenahr

Schön wars, und hat Spaß gemacht  vor Ort konnten Claudia, Thorsten und Daniel eingesammelt werden und wir entschieden uns an der etwas schwereren leichten Tour A teilzunehmen. Angesetzt waren 35Km und 650Hm. Unser Guide hatte uns einige schöne Aussichten versprochen und hielt Wort 
Die Wege waren zu 9% furztrocken, bei mildem und sonnigen Vor-Frühlingswetter. Insgesamt waren wir eine lustige, gemischte Gruppe mit 15 Leuten. Davon konnten 14 die Tour beenden. Mit Rücksicht auf die unterschiedlichen Fitness-Level wurden richtigerweise Pausen eingebaut bzw. an den beiden längeren Anstiegen regelmäßig auf die Nachrücker gewartet. Am Steinerberghaus die letzte Aussicht des Tages, bevor etwas später die Tour mit einem letzten knackigen Anstieg wieder an der Martinshütte endete. 
Auf meinem Tacho stehen 711 Höhenmeter, und auch ein Schnitt... knapp unter 15 Km/h, also schon relativ flott.
Nachdem die leichtere A-Gruppe überraschenderweise noch nicht bei unserer Ankunft im Ziel war....wir waren die ersten...fuhren nach mir die ersten Pedelecs über die virtuelle Ziellinie. Die hatte ich ja gar nicht auf dem Radar, müssen unsere Gruppe am letzten Berg gesprengt haben...egal, hauptsache Spaß gehabt und wir hatten den
Nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder!!
Hier noch ein paar Impressionen:






















Im Anschluss gab es noch was schweiniges mit Hopfenbeigabe


----------



## GeorgeP (30. März 2014)

Ich hab dann heute den lone some wolf gespielt und mein neues bike eigeweiht. Da selfpics auf dem trail etwas schwierig sind hab ich dann mal was an bewegten bildern zusammengeschnipselt.


----------



## Heitzer77 (30. März 2014)

Schönes Video


----------



## gotoos (31. März 2014)

Auch in dieser Woche gibt es wieder einen Nightride
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14751
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## cruisingfix (31. März 2014)

Hallo , kann leider Verletztungsbedingt die nächsten 14 Tage noch nicht biken.
Wünsche euch allen ne gute Fahrt.

Gruß Micha


----------



## gotoos (31. März 2014)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Hallo , kann leider Verletztungsbedingt die nächsten 14 Tage noch nicht biken.
> Wünsche euch allen ne gute Fahrt.
> 
> Gruß Micha



Danke und gute Besserung!


----------



## etClaudia (31. März 2014)

@Trail Surfer: Danke für die Fotos! Hat gestern echt Spaß gemacht. Man muss sich ja nicht immer kaputt fahren, ne?  Das Wetter war ja bombig! Den SIT Jahresabschluss im Herbst werd ich mir auf jeden Fall auch wieder vormerken.
@cruisingfix: Gute Besserung fürs Sprunggelenk!


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. März 2014)

Schließe mich den weiteren guten Besserungswünsche gern an 

Ansonsten haben wir uns nicht verausgaben müssen, aber war ja auch kein Rennen  SIT Jahresabschluss in jedem Fall 
Im übrigen kleine Spätfolgen....entzündeter Insektenstich am li. Oberschenkel und das Schaltwerk hat es ziemlich verbogen bei einem "BÄHM"...Schaltauge sieht soweit noch iO aus...na mal schauen.


----------



## Heitzer77 (31. März 2014)

gotoos schrieb:


> Auch in dieser Woche gibt es wieder einen Nightride
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14751
> Gruß
> Oliver


Wenn ich bis dahin mein Rad wieder habe, bin ich bestimmt dabei!

Gruß Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heitzer77 (31. März 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Schließe mich den weiteren guten Besserungswünsche gern an
> 
> Ansonsten haben wir uns nicht verausgaben müssen, aber war ja auch kein Rennen  SIT Jahresabschluss in jedem Fall
> Im übrigen kleine Spätfolgen....entzündeter Insektenstich am li. Oberschenkel und das Schaltwerk hat es ziemlich verbogen bei einem "BÄHM"...Schaltauge sieht soweit noch iO aus...na mal schauen.



Ich habe noch ein Sram X9 Schaltwerk


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. März 2014)

Heitzer77 schrieb:


> Wenn ich bis dahin mein Rad wieder habe, bin ich bestimmt dabei!
> 
> Gruß Sascha


Na, wenn schon - denn schon


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. März 2014)

So...das Schaltwerk konnte ich doch noch passabel geradedengeln...scheint fürs erste OK...vorhin kurze Testtour Geistingen-Söven-Geistingen, neue Bremsbeläge mussten noch eingebremst werden und datt flutscht jetzt auch...fast über den Lenker


----------



## Heitzer77 (3. April 2014)

Mit heute abend klappt leider nicht, da mein Rad noch nicht
fertig ist
Vielleicht beim nächsten mal


----------



## Beach90 (3. April 2014)

Hallo,
macht ihr nächste Woche auch nochmal den Nightride? Heute passt es leider bei mir nicht :/


----------



## gotoos (3. April 2014)

In der kommenden Woche wird es bei mir knapp.  Eventuell Mittwoch abend,  aber nur mit einer 10% Chance.  Die Woche vor Ostern wird es aber wieder einen Nightride geben.


----------



## Heitzer77 (3. April 2014)

Da ich morgen mein Bike wiederbekommen soll,
wollte ich mal fragen ob es schon pläne für das Wochenende gibt?
Nätürlich nur wenn das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## grobstolle (3. April 2014)

Hallo Beach90 ich werde Mittwoch oder wenn Gottes nicht kann eventuell auch Donnerstag fahren kannst Dich ja vorher nochmal melden unter [email protected]

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gotoos (3. April 2014)

grobstolle schrieb:


> Hallo Beach90 ich werde Mittwoch oder wenn Gottes nicht kann eventuell auch Donnerstag fahren kannst Dich ja vorher nochmal melden unter [email protected]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


Gerd du Nuss! Nicht gottes sondern gotoos.

Meinen Namen kennst du aber schon noch,  oder?
Es ist nicht Jesus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (6. April 2014)

Wäre das mal was für einen gemeinsamen Ausflug? 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/eroe...-2014-informationen-und-streckenvideo.694505/


----------



## etClaudia (6. April 2014)

Hey, sieht ganz gut aus, was die dort gebaut haben. Allerdings denke ich, dass es an dem WE etwas überlaufen sein dürfte, oder? Und ohne Vollvisierhelm wäre es auch ungüststig da zu starten..


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. April 2014)

Für das erste Wochenende hast du wohl recht...da überlege ich gerade die folgende Alternative 
http://www.trailacademy-windeck.de/2Tage_Intensiv.html

Im übrigen ist ein Fullface-Helm so ziemlich die letzte Schutzausrüstung, die ich kaufen würde. Bin jetzt an Bein und Ellenbogen aber schon mal gerüstet.


----------



## Jaegerin81 (7. April 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Für das erste Wochenende hast du wohl recht...da überlege ich gerade die folgende Alternative
> http://www.trailacademy-windeck.de/2Tage_Intensiv.html
> 
> Im übrigen ist ein Fullface-Helm so ziemlich die letzte Schutzausrüstung, die ich kaufen würde. Bin jetzt an Bein und Ellenbogen aber schon mal gerüstet.


 
Also ein Fullface ist meiner Ansicht nach für den Park ein absolutes Muss. Mir hat so ein Ding schon mal mein Gesicht gerettet.
Da muss ich Claudia Recht geben.

Mein Männe und ich haben das Datum übrigens auch im Auge, sind aber noch unsicher, je nachdem wie voll es dort werden könnte.


----------



## surfnico (7. April 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Für das erste Wochenende hast du wohl recht...da überlege ich gerade die folgende Alternative
> http://www.trailacademy-windeck.de/2Tage_Intensiv.html
> 
> Im übrigen ist ein Fullface-Helm so ziemlich die letzte Schutzausrüstung, die ich kaufen würde. Bin jetzt an Bein und Ellenbogen aber schon mal gerüstet.



Oh, Oh...... da fehlt einem die Bikepark erfahrung !


----------



## GeorgeP (7. April 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Für das erste Wochenende hast du wohl recht...da überlege ich gerade die folgende Alternative
> http://www.trailacademy-windeck.de/2Tage_Intensiv.html
> 
> Im übrigen ist ein Fullface-Helm so ziemlich die letzte Schutzausrüstung, die ich kaufen würde. Bin jetzt an Bein und Ellenbogen aber schon mal gerüstet.



da les dich aber nochmal schlau wegen fullface helm und bike park


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edged (7. April 2014)

surfnico schrieb:


> Oh, Oh...... da fehlt einem die Bikepark erfahrung !


Und Hochrad fährt er auch. ^^


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. April 2014)

Watt will der Kaspar denn hier Troll dich!


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. April 2014)

Da ihr euch so sehr um mein körperliches Wohl sorgt, sei doch klargestellt das ich von kaufen schrieb. Ich dachte, Schutzausrüstung und Bikes kann man sich in Bike-Parks grundsätzlich leihen...am besten klärt man mich scheinbar Unwissenden mal auf


----------



## GeorgeP (7. April 2014)

Es gilt eine helmpflicht und es wird dringend empfohlen einen fullface helm zu tragen, genaso wie protectoren. Knie, Ellebogen oder safty jacket

leihen kann man sich bei einigen bike parks auch die schutzausrüstung, nur so einen vollgesaberten fullface helm würde ich mir nicht aufsetzen wollen. Die kosten aber auch nicht mehr die welt.

das geht so ab 79€ loß !


----------



## surfnico (7. April 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Da ihr euch so sehr um mein körperliches Wohl sorgt, sei doch klargestellt das ich von kaufen schrieb. Ich dachte, Schutzausrüstung und Bikes kann man sich in Bike-Parks grundsätzlich leihen...am besten klärt man mich scheinbar Unwissenden mal auf



da kommste so leicht nicht mehr raus


----------



## Ghost-Bike (7. April 2014)

Sagt mal, wenn ich das so lese hab ich's hier wohl mit ein paar Hardcorecracks wie Kerry McGarry zu tun? Aber soweit ich mich erinnere und aus den Post herauslesen kann fährt hier aber so ziemlich keiner ein Enduro oder Freeride. Also warum fallen hier Worte wie Fullfacehelm und Bikepark ? Wer springt denn aus 3m Höhe irgendwo runter oder kracht Verblockte Trails runter wo man sich beim hingucken schon das Bein bricht. Eigentlich erinnere ich mich mehr an Texte wie ungefähr " Ach das war ne schöne Tour mit 40km und 600Hm". Ich hoffe doch sehr das ich hier was falsch verstehe. 







7G - my Sektor


----------



## Rodriguez06 (7. April 2014)

Ghost-Bike schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wenn ich das so lese hab ich's hier wohl mit ein paar Hardcorecracks wie Kerry McGarry zu tun? Aber soweit ich mich erinnere und aus den Post herauslesen kann fährt hier aber so ziemlich keiner ein Enduro oder Freeride. Also warum fallen hier Worte wie Fullfacehelm und Bikepark ? Wer springt denn aus 3m Höhe irgendwo runter oder kracht Verblockte Trails runter wo man sich beim hingucken schon das Bein bricht. Eigentlich erinnere ich mich mehr an Texte wie ungefähr " Ach das war ne schöne Tour mit 40km und 600Hm". Ich hoffe doch sehr das ich hier was falsch verstehe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cooles Video, sieht mir nicht nach Siebengebirge aus.


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. April 2014)

Ghost-Bike schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wenn ich das so lese hab ich's hier wohl mit ein paar Hardcorecracks wie Kerry McGarry zu tun? Aber soweit ich mich erinnere und aus den Post herauslesen kann fährt hier aber so ziemlich keiner ein Enduro oder Freeride. Also warum fallen hier Worte wie Fullfacehelm und Bikepark ? Wer springt denn aus 3m Höhe irgendwo runter oder kracht Verblockte Trails runter wo man sich beim hingucken schon das Bein bricht.


Aaah...endlich verrät jemand den Klarname von surfnico 

Ja...da outet man sich, sich eventuell mal den Chicken Way zu trauen und schon kommen die Chicks aus ihren Löchern


----------



## surfnico (7. April 2014)

Ghost-Bike schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wenn ich das so lese hab ich's hier wohl mit ein paar Hardcorecracks wie Kerry McGarry zu tun? Aber soweit ich mich erinnere und aus den Post herauslesen kann fährt hier aber so ziemlich keiner ein Enduro oder Freeride. Also warum fallen hier Worte wie Fullfacehelm und Bikepark ? Wer springt denn aus 3m Höhe irgendwo runter oder kracht Verblockte Trails runter wo man sich beim hingucken schon das Bein bricht. Eigentlich erinnere ich mich mehr an Texte wie ungefähr " Ach das war ne schöne Tour mit 40km und 600Hm". Ich hoffe doch sehr das ich hier was falsch verstehe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wieso war doch die Rede vom Bike –Park !


----------



## Ghost-Bike (7. April 2014)

Chickenway hin oder her..... Ihr würdet euch doch auch kein Skateboard beim Aldi kaufen und dann bei Tony Hawk klingeln und fragen ob ihr mal auf seine Halfpipe dürft. Ich lade euch ganz herzlich ins 7G ein und dann zeig ich euch mal was es da so schönes gibt. Wenn ihr alle Trails die euch zeige mitfahrt, nicht ein einziges mal kneift dann könnt ihr euch ein Fullfaceganzkörperpanzer anziehen und euch in einem BIKEPARK beweisen aber vorher...... Leute ihr wollt doch nicht ausgelacht werden oder ?????


7G - my Sektor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (7. April 2014)

@Ghost-Bike 
Why not? Nächster Sonntag in deinem Revier mit ein paar feinen Trails im 7G, Treffpunkt Lidl und dann locker hinfahren? Mach doch bitte mal einen konkreten Vorschlag, thx


----------



## Jaegerin81 (7. April 2014)

Ghost-Bike schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wenn ich das so lese hab ich's hier wohl mit ein paar Hardcorecracks wie Kerry McGarry zu tun? Aber soweit ich mich erinnere und aus den Post herauslesen kann fährt hier aber so ziemlich keiner ein Enduro oder Freeride. Also warum fallen hier Worte wie Fullfacehelm und Bikepark ? Wer springt denn aus 3m Höhe irgendwo runter oder kracht Verblockte Trails runter wo man sich beim hingucken schon das Bein bricht. Eigentlich erinnere ich mich mehr an Texte wie ungefähr " Ach das war ne schöne Tour mit 40km und 600Hm". Ich hoffe doch sehr das ich hier was falsch verstehe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Doch, ich. 
Hab nen Freerider zuhause und der wird auch kräftig seiner Bestimmung entsprechend benutzt.
Wenn man nach Park fragt und dort fahren will, sollte man sich auch entsprechend schützen.

Natürlich gehts in diesem Thread um Touren und auf solchen würde ich auch nie auf die Idee kommen FF und Safety Jacket zu tragen, aber im Park gehört das einfach so.
Sind halt zwei paar Schuhe.


----------



## Ghost-Bike (7. April 2014)

Also wie gesagt ich nehme euch gerne auf eine "Sightseeingtour" mit aber dann solltet ihr direkt anreisen damit ihr nicht schon Körner verschossen habt bevor es überhaupt losgeht. Auch mit 600HM werden wir nicht hinkommen. Nächsten Sonntag wird es allerdings noch nicht gehen. Den 27.4 hätte ich Zeit und es sollten nicht mehr als 4 Mitfahrer sein da die Gruppe sonst zu groß wird, hab da so meine Erfahrung 


7G - my Sektor


----------



## Mountain_Screen (8. April 2014)

Ist von den Hennefern am kommenden Wochenende also 12. bzw. 13.4 jemand in Winterberg?

War letzten Samstag mit surfnico in WB und es war super. Gotoos und Co. waren Sonntags in WB und wollen es dieses Wochenende wiederholen.

@Ghost-Bike 
7G und WB sind zwei paar Schuhe. Wie schätzt du die Trails im 7G ein die du fahren möchtest, ähnlich wie die rechte Abfahrt am Stachelhardt (Drachenflieger) oder wie die linke Abfahrt? Bei letzterem wäre ich dabei, wenn es zeitlich passen sollte.


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. April 2014)

Links runter ist für Könner, rechts für fortgeschrittene Anfänger, wenn ich richtig informiert bin?


----------



## Mountain_Screen (8. April 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Links runter ist für Könner, rechts für fortgeschrittene Anfänger, wenn ich richtig informiert bin?



Ja so kann man es sagen. Bei der linken Abfahrt sollte man wissen was man macht, kann schnell gefährlich werden da es an paar Stellen an den Seiten sehr steil abwährts geht.

In Winterberg ist der Singletrail eine der anspruchsvolleren Strecken. Die umgebaute DH jetzt Freeride ist auf hohe Geschwindigkeiten ausgelegt und wird dadurch schwierig. Aber der Park hat ja auch noch ein paar andere Strecken zu bieten, ist für jeden was dabei.


----------



## cruisingfix (8. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen....
kl.Info meinerseits :  da i eine bänderdehnung in verbindung mit 
knochenanriß re.sprunggelenk habe ( vom vespasturz) bin i für den
April nicht fahrbereit/tauglich für Mtb-spaß/tour.  Gr.Ärger für mich,
werde konditionel wieder bei null anfangen müßen. 
Gruß  Micha


----------



## Ghost-Bike (8. April 2014)

@Ghost-Bike 
7G und WB sind zwei paar Schuhe. Wie schätzt du die Trails im 7G ein die du fahren möchtest, ähnlich wie die rechte Abfahrt am Stachelhardt (Drachenflieger) oder wie die linke Abfahrt? Bei letzterem wäre ich dabei, wenn es zeitlich passen sollte.

Das kann ich leider nicht beurteilen da ich die Strecken nicht kenne. Nur soviel, es ist alles fahrbar  was halt zu beachten wäre ist halt das es im 7G grundsätzlich hoch und runter geht aber jeder Uphill bedankt sich mit einem tollen Downhill. Ich werde wenn das Wetter es zulässt am Donnerstag die Strecke für euch schonmal vorab fahren. Ich schätze mal es werden ca 50km mit ungefähr 1200 - 1400 HM. Da sind dann auch die besten Trails mit inbegriffen. Zu manchen muss man halt ein bisschen fahren aber dies trägt dann zur Entspannung bei 
Treffen würde ich mich dann mit euch am U - Bahnhof in Ramersdorf mit reichlich Parkplätzen. 
Falls jemand am Donnerstag schon mitfahren möchte würde ich mich natürlich auch freuen. 


7G - my Sektor


----------



## gotoos (8. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
kommenden Sonntag geht's wieder nach WB in den Bikepark.
Die neue Streckenführung und die kurzen Wartezeiten am Lift machen süchtig.
Wäre schön wenn sich noch der ein oder andere uns anschließen würde.
Zugesagt haben bisher, mein Sohn Jan (12 Jahre) Heiner, Dirk und Gerd.
Wir werden mit 2 Autos fahren und haben noch 1 bis 2 Plätze frei.
Bei Interesse hier posten und am besten noch eine PM.
Gruß Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (8. April 2014)

Die linke Abfahrt an der Drachenchanze ist tatsächlich ein Trail bei dem man noch ein bisschen arbeiten muss  
Ansonsten lohnt sich aus Richtung Hennef auch immer ein Ausflug nach zum Flowtrail Stromberg, dem Bikepark in Boppard oder bald auch bald in Bad Ems. Da ist die Anfahrt sogar noch kürzer als nach WB.
Trotzdem viel Spaß mit dem neuen Lift, ich freu mich auch schon drauf ihn auszuprobieren!


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. April 2014)

Den geh ich mal zu Fuß ab, den linken


----------



## Heitzer77 (11. April 2014)

Hallo,

ich wollte jetzt mal genau fragen ob und was am Sonntag geplant ist?
Das Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden.

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. April 2014)

Ich wäre zwar gerne wieder dabei, habe aber nichts geplant. Wo seid ihr denn letztes WE lang gefahren? Außer dem Chicken Way  an der Drachenflugschanze


----------



## Heitzer77 (11. April 2014)

Schöne Runde mit 42 KM, aber die will ich nicht zum dritten mal hintereinander fahren


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. April 2014)

Vielleicht ver-führt ja auch wieder jemand um die WBT?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (11. April 2014)

Ansonsten gerne auch zum Ölberg, den HINweg kann ich guiden


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. April 2014)

So, ich schreibe jetzt mal für morgen eine Tour zum Ölberg aus, hügelig rauf und runter, ca. 45 Km und 800 Hm.
Treffpunkt: Lidl-Parkplatz, BAB 560 Hennef-Ost, ab 10.15 Uhr, Start um 10.30 Uhr. Snack- und Aussichtspause auf dem Ölberg ist obligatorisch 

Zu- und Absagen bitte gern hier im Thread. Auch Mitleser sind wieder herzlich willkommen.


----------



## 3-eleven (12. April 2014)

Bin anders verplant, euch viel Spaß! !!


----------



## Heitzer77 (12. April 2014)

Geht klar


----------



## Heitzer77 (12. April 2014)

Wer kommt noch mit?


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. April 2014)

Wenn sich heute keiner mehr meldet, können wir auch schon 10 Uhr losmachen und hätten dann etwas mehr Luft, noch ein bischen rumzufahren. Was meinst du?


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. April 2014)

Was leben wir doch in einer schönen Ecke 

Nach Schatzis leckeren Lammkotteletts, Golden Pommes und Zsatziki  wollte der Körper noch ein bissl bewegt werden, bevor er vor der Samstagsglotze erschlafft 
Ich bin einfach mal auf gut Glück los, in Richtung Ost-Nordost, quer durch den Wald rauf-runter-rauf-ruuunter-raaauf, bei Haus Oelgarten rausgekommen und dann zurück über fleissig Wald- und Reitwege ausgechillt, die Reitwege sind alle trocken haben teils 5cm lose Auflage - bergauf bissl kämpfen  - aber bergrunter sehr flowig zu fahren 
Supi, das kann man wirklich gut ins Blaue fahren. Hat Spaß gemacht, und jetzt gfrei i mi auf morgen!!


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. April 2014)

...auf Anregung des "Stubenältesten" wurde die morgige Tour vorverlegt...neuer Treffpunkt und Zeit: Wandererparkplatz Siegelsknippen um 9.20 Uhr. Aktuell sind wir zu dritt.


----------



## 3-eleven (14. April 2014)

Hey zusammen, 

wie sieht's denn bei euch über Ostern aus? Habe family-frei das lange Wochenende und möchte an einem der Tage gerne aufs MTB. Nürburgring / Eifel / Altenberg werfe ich mal in den Ring. 

LG Olli


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. April 2014)

Ich könnte Freitag und Montag, die anderen Tage sind "Familischverplant".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heitzer77 (15. April 2014)

Ich bin über die Ostertage weg, ich wünsche aber allen anderen viel spaß und schöne Ostertage.


----------



## etClaudia (15. April 2014)

Wir sind Freitag schon in Richtung Siebengebirge unterwegs, aber hätten Sonntag ODER Montag tagsüber noch frei. Eigentlich lieber Sonntag wenn es früh losgehen soll.
Altenberg klingt gut, die anderen Sachen aber auch. 
C.


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. April 2014)

Ich hatte ja auch mal für um Ostern Richtung 7G angedacht...zu Beginn bekanntes Gelände und dann bissl durchwurschteln mit Karte...Berge zunächst zum Öli, danach Richtung Pete...


----------



## 3-eleven (15. April 2014)

Denke es wird über Ostern überall ziemlich voll mit Wanderern, vielleicht am schlimmsten im 7G? Ostersonntag / Montag würde ich den ölberg auf jeden Fall meiden wollen...


----------



## etClaudia (15. April 2014)

@3-eleven: Wir sind daher auch am Freitag dort @7Gb, wenn das Wetter noch nicht so super sein soll. Mal sehen. Ich mach die Planung nicht, sondern fahre bei Freunden mit 
Für deinen Tourvorschlag wären wir (Thor und ich) gerne am Sonntag bei Altenberg oder Eifel dabei, wo es sich hoffentlich etwas mehr zerstreut.


----------



## cruisingfix (15. April 2014)

Hallo , 
leider bin i immer noch außer gefecht gesetzt (sprunggelenk verletzt) . Werde erst im Mai wieder fahren können.
Werde  konditionell wieder bei null anfangen - weil i ca. 6 wochen nicht biken kann. Riesen sche..e 

wünsche euch allen ne gute fahrt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. April 2014)

Weiterhin gute Besserung, dir 

Wettertechnisch scheint der Karfreitag eher rauszufallen, deshalb überlege ich eine Nachmittagsrunde am Gründonnerstag einzulegen...falls wer Lust hat...
Ostermontag wäre ich ebenfalls dabei, schaun wir mal ob was gruppentechnisch geht.


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. April 2014)

So, aufgrund des morgen schönsten Wetters bis Sonntag habe ich freigenommen und werde eine Tour in Richtung Ölberg machen. Danach eventuell noch zum Petersberg. Start voraussichtlich gegen Mittag. Wer dabei sein mag, bitte rechtzeitig melden, hier im Thread oder per PN. Gruß


----------



## 3-eleven (17. April 2014)

Lass uns dann Sonntag Altenberg planen,  so früh wie möglich los um nicht in Horden von Oster Spaziergänger zu geraten.  10:00 Start max würde ich sagen.  Kenne mich aber nicht aus, kann also nicht guiden. Nur den track vom letzten Mal nach fahren. Aber die runde war ja mega!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (17. April 2014)

Viel Spaß den Sonntagsfahrern in Altenberg. Bei mir waren es heute 41,65 km mit 769 Höhenmetern und einem Schnitt von 15,00 Km/h .
Was richtig klasse war, der Raps blüht und das duftet  um Altenberg eventuell etwas weniger.


----------



## GB5 (17. April 2014)

Kleine runde Hennef-Petersberg-Hennef bei bestem Wetter ;-)


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. April 2014)

GB5 schrieb:


> Kleine runde Hennef-Petersberg-Hennef bei bestem Wetter ;-)
> 35,2 km 698 hm schnitt 16,59 km/h


Will Montag wieder eine Tour fahren, wenn das passt - gerne alles weitere per PN.


----------



## GeorgeP (18. April 2014)

3-eleven schrieb:


> Lass uns dann Sonntag Altenberg planen,  so früh wie möglich los um nicht in Horden von Oster Spaziergänger zu geraten.  10:00 Start max würde ich sagen.  Kenne mich aber nicht aus, kann also nicht guiden. Nur den track vom letzten Mal nach fahren. Aber die runde war ja mega!




Guiden kann ich ja, aber Ostersonntag würde ich da jetzt nicht fahren wollen, das ist schon morgens früh total überlaufen!

Aber das wird über Ostern überall so sein


----------



## 3-eleven (18. April 2014)

Wir sollten die Trails nicht kampflos aufgeben und den Skistock bewaffneten Walkern oder ubergewichtigen Schön Wetter Wanderern überlassen 

Habe gerade eine extrem styliche Klingel ans bike geschraubt, damit sollte es gut sein.  

Die vor's Rad laufenden Hunde sollten bei 29 Zoll kein problem sein


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. April 2014)

Montag wird es bei mir wahrscheinlich in Richtung Stromberg und Heilbrunnen gehen, mal schauen ob es da mehr Breitmaulköter oder Spitzmaulköter gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (18. April 2014)

Da es sich um wanderwege handelt sollten wir das auch so akzeptieren, wobei du nicht ganz unrecht hast 

Was die hunde betrifft, stimmt die 29er rollen da mal lässig drüber


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. April 2014)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Was die hunde betrifft, stimmt die 29er rollen da mal lässig drüber


In Naturschutzgebieten ist sogar der Biker geschützt, wenn er das tut!!


----------



## 3-eleven (18. April 2014)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Was die hunde betrifft, stimmt die 29er rollen da mal lässig drüber



Zumindest über das beliebte Modell "Fußhupe"


----------



## GeorgeP (18. April 2014)

naja streng genommen dürfen wir uns aber auch nicht im NSG  abseits der wege bewegen ...

Modell fußhupe, ich schmeiß mich wech


----------



## etClaudia (19. April 2014)

Hi zusammen, wir waren gestern noch eine schöne Runde durch das 7GB fahren. Drachenfels, Ölberg, Petersberg.. Entgegen der Wettervorhersage hatten wie super Bikewetter, da: nicht zu warm, aber trocken.
Der Abschluss in einem Café am Rhein war auch super! 

Wir schließen uns morgen Team Tomburg an und sind Richtung Ahrtal unterwegs.
Montag fällt biken für uns dann aus, da wir dann Besuch haben.
Euch viel Spaß in/um Altenberg oder wo ihr nun fahren werdet und vielleicht bis nächsten Sonntag!?!!
VG.Claudia


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. April 2014)

etClaudia schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, wir waren gestern noch eine schöne Runde durch das 7GB fahren. Drachenfels, Ölberg, Petersberg.. Entgegen der Wettervorhersage hatten wie super Bikewetter, da: nicht zu warm, aber trocken.
> Der Abschluss in einem Café am Rhein war auch super!
> 
> Wir schließen uns morgen Team Tomburg an und sind Richtung Ahrtal unterwegs.
> ...



Morgen wie schon geschrieben...Famillisch..
Montag...wieder am Start...noch jemand?


----------



## GeorgeP (19. April 2014)

Ich bin am Montag im bikepark, sofern meine schulter wieder fit ist


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. April 2014)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Ich bin am Montag im bikepark, sofern meine schulter wieder fit ist


Immer einmal mehr aufstehen


----------



## Heitzer77 (20. April 2014)

Ich wünsche allen Frohe Ostern


----------



## 3-eleven (20. April 2014)

Wiegesagt, mein Bike war bestens ausgestattet t


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3-eleven (20. April 2014)

Frohe Ostern auch von mir!


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. April 2014)

Einen bunten Strauß österlicher Trails auch von hier aus


----------



## etClaudia (22. April 2014)

Moin zusammen! Ich wünsche allen frohe Ostern gehabt zu haben.
Die Tour im Ahrtal an Ostersonntag war übrigens richtig gut. Haben über 1.000 HM zusammen bekommen - auf nur ca. 30 km  Zum Glück waren kaum Wanderer dort!


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. April 2014)

Gibts hier schon Pläne, Überlegungen für einen "Ride in den Mai"  entweder Mittwochnachmittag oder dann eben am Feiertag, eventuell mit kleinem kulinarischen Stop inkl. Maibowle ?


----------



## etClaudia (29. April 2014)

Hey, ich hab momentan nichts in Planung und bin leider auch erkältet. Werd mal mitlesen was ihr plant und dann bis Donnerstag sehen, wie's mir geht. VG.C.


----------



## Heitzer77 (30. April 2014)

Da das Wetter morgen ja nicht so toll werden soll und ich am Wochenende 
unterwegs bin, wäre ich erst nächste Woche wieder dabei.
Aber ich wünsche allen die fahren viel spaß.


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Mai 2014)

etClaudia schrieb:


> Hey, ich hab momentan nichts in Planung und bin leider auch erkältet. Werd mal mitlesen was ihr plant und dann bis Donnerstag sehen, wie's mir geht. VG.C.





Heitzer77 schrieb:


> Da das Wetter morgen ja nicht so toll werden soll und ich am Wochenende
> unterwegs bin, wäre ich erst nächste Woche wieder dabei.
> Aber ich wünsche allen die fahren viel spaß.


Guten Morgen allerseits  Wetter ist doch gut und die Vorhersage für heute stabil...jemand relativ spontan?


----------



## cruisingfix (3. Mai 2014)

Hallo   
melde mich von Verletzung zurück. Bin zwar noch nicht wirklich fit....
würde aber trotzdem morgen gerne ne leichte runde drehn (stufe S 0,5 ).
Dachte da an ne entspannte fahrt richtung windeck/hohes wäldchen.
trailtauglich bin i noch nicht, u mit hm muß i noch sparsam sein, aber sonst sollte es gehn. Jemand dabei ? Daniel ? ....  
starten wollte i gegen 10h wenns past.

gruß  micha


----------



## GeorgeP (3. Mai 2014)

Was soll ich dir sagen, mir gehts gerade ähnlich, mal wieder die schulter geprellt und alles was mehr wie S 0,5 ist geht nicht *lach*

Dir weiterhin gute genesung und viel spaß morgen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Mai 2014)

Die Windecker Ländchen Tour ist eigentlich ideal zum wieder reinkommen, wo da S 0,5 sein sollen weiß ich jetzt nicht, von daher keine Ausreden...Wetter könnt schlecht werden, Fußnägel zu kurz geschnitten etc., einfach mitfahren


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Mai 2014)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Hallo
> melde mich von Verletzung zurück. Bin zwar noch nicht wirklich fit....
> würde aber trotzdem morgen gerne ne leichte runde drehn (stufe S 0,5 ).
> Dachte da an ne entspannte fahrt richtung windeck/hohes wäldchen.
> ...


Dabei. Bin dann zeitig am Lidl.


----------



## Beach90 (6. Mai 2014)

S 0,5 ist durchaus möglich. Einfach dem Sieguferweg folgen


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Mai 2014)

Beach90 schrieb:


> S 0,5 ist durchaus möglich. Einfach dem Sieguferweg folgen


Als was güldet denn Drachenflugschanze runter?


----------



## Beach90 (6. Mai 2014)

Das kommt auf deine Linienwahl an ob es ne S 3 oder S 4 ist, aber das ist ehr ne klare S 3  Der Trail auf der anderen Seite darf sich wohl stellenweise zurecht S 4 schmücken.
Aber man sollte mit der Singletrailskala eh vorsichtig sein, wenn es darum geht einen Trail zu beschreiben.


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Mai 2014)

Rechts runter hätte ich jetzt auf S2 getippt, links runter bin i noch net  muss das mal probeweise erstmal zu Fuß abgehen, denke ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (6. Mai 2014)

Also bei der S 3 Steht ja: kniffelige Schrägfahrten kommen oft vor, entspannte Rollabschnitte werden selten. Ich finde das triffs ganz gut.


----------



## GeorgeP (7. Mai 2014)

Ich kann mir das ja fast kaum vorstellen, soll nicht heisen das es bei uns in der umgebung keine S3+ stellen gibt.Ich bin in den alpen ein S2 stück gefahren und bin da an meine grenzen gekommen und dachte auch das wäre min S3. Mein bike hat seine 160mm federweg gut genutzt und mit "nur" 110mm federweg sollte man bei dem S3 stück an der Drachenflugschanze schon eine gute bike beherschung haben. Also kompliment an alle die das da fahren können !
Gibts da irgendwo bilder oder ein vid zu ?

Anbei mal ein vid von dem S2 stück aus den alpen, ab 2.32 min


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Mai 2014)

Ich mal mal einen Vorschlag zur Güte, wer das Stück nicht absteigt fährt S3, einmal absteigen gleich S2, zweimal absteigen wäre S1


----------



## skaster (7. Mai 2014)

Rechts runter hab ich bis jetzt nicht wirklich S4 gesehen. Die "normale" Linie würde ich eher bei S2 als bei S3 ansiedeln, "knifflige" Schrägstellen gibt es doch ,wenn überhaupt, nur an einer Stelle von geschätzten 5 Hm. Aber ich gebe zu, dass man bei der Linienwahl noch Spiel nach oben hat.
Links runter schau ich mir dann nächstes Jahr mal an, wenn ich wieder in Herchen bin.


----------



## maxxorange (7. Mai 2014)

Hallo Trail Surfer,
also ich (8 Mo. bike-Erf.) würde mindestens 2-3 mal absteigen.....noch.....Meine Teststrecken sind momentan Treppen aller Größen und Längen....absteigen käme da einem Selbstmord gleich.
Wenn wer am kommenden WE eine Tour plant, würde ich mich gerne anschließen. Wir kämen dann zu Zweit.....meine bessere Hälfte hat mind. 144 Mo. bike-Erf.


----------



## maxxorange (7. Mai 2014)

Meine bessere Hälfte ist das canyon links von mir


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Mai 2014)

Ja, schau doch einfach mal hier rein...wir sind ab Sonntag für eine gute Woche am Lago...Urlaub, herrlich...freu mich  aber du kannst ja sehen, wer hier immer mal wieder reinschreibt...evtl einfach mal anhauen per PN, ist alles recht unkompliziert hier!


----------



## maxxorange (7. Mai 2014)

Keinen Schimmer was PN bedeutet. Kenne mich mit der ForenSprache Null aus


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Mai 2014)

maxxorange schrieb:


> Keinen Schimmer was PN bedeutet. Kenne mich mit der ForenSprache Null aus


PN = Private Nachricht = dein Postfach --> Unterhaltung beginnen 
Am besten noch den Haken setzen bei "erlauben, andere Teilnehmer einzuladen"

Ach so, du hast Post...


----------



## Heitzer77 (7. Mai 2014)

Wollte mal hören ob für Sonntag schon was in planung ist, wenn das Wetter mitspielt 
Gruß Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxorange (7. Mai 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> PN = Private Nachricht = dein Postfach --> Unterhaltung beginnen
> Am besten noch den Haken setzen bei "erlauben, andere Teilnehmer einzuladen"
> 
> Ach so, du hast Post...


Danke Dito


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Mai 2014)

Hat wer Bock auf Besuch des Emser Bikeparks am letzten Mai-Wochenende? Muss ja nicht gleich vollballern sein, aber ein paar Mal mehr oder weniger gechillt runter wäre doch mal was


----------



## Pete04 (9. Mai 2014)

Genau der richtige Ansatz, Hörr Trail Surfer! Kein Leistungsdruck und entspannt und quatschend mit viel Spaß darunter....
Ride on, der Pete...


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Mai 2014)

Wir sind dann mal weg... und wünschen allen daheim bleibenden eine gute Zeit, ride on!


----------



## Heitzer77 (14. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
Micha und ich sind am Überlegen am Sonntag die Runde am Ring zu fahren.
Das Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden, und deshalb wollte ich mal hören wer noch mit dabei wäre?


----------



## Heitzer77 (14. Mai 2014)

Treffen wäre dann hier!
Genaue Uhrzeit würde ich dann schreiben wenn klar ist ob wir fahren.
Es sollte aber nicht zu spät sein.


----------



## Heitzer77 (16. Mai 2014)

Da sich keiner mehr gemeldet hat, scheint ja keiner lust zu haben am Ring zu fahren.
Dann machen wir es halt ein anderes mal.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (16. Mai 2014)

Heitzer77 schrieb:


> Da sich keiner mehr gemeldet hat, scheint ja keiner lust zu haben am Ring zu fahren.
> Dann machen wir es halt ein anderes mal.



Hi Sascha,

an der Lust hapert es nicht, meine Mädels haben für diesen Sonntag aber schon ein Alternativprogramm geplant.


----------



## Heitzer77 (16. Mai 2014)

Kein Problem!
Wie schon gesagt, dann halt ein anderes mal.
Viel spaß dann am Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dhenninger (17. Mai 2014)

So, bin eben erst on gekommen.
Ich würde morgen schon gerne was machen. Soll ja schönes Wetter geben.
Ist noch nichts fest, oder?


----------



## cruisingfix (17. Mai 2014)

Hallo daniel
bis jetzt siehts so aus : treffpunkt 10h am aggerstadion   ... geplant is eine entdecker runde in der wahnerheide um den flughafen.
Haste lust   ...kommste mit !?


----------



## dhenninger (17. Mai 2014)

Ja, bin dann dabei.


----------



## dhenninger (17. Mai 2014)

@micha: Fährst Du mit dem Auto dort hin, oder mit dem Bike?


----------



## cruisingfix (17. Mai 2014)

I fahr mit dem auto zum treffpunkt. Dann bin i fùr die rundenoch frisch.
der anfahrtsweg mit dem bike liegt so bei ca. 14-15km ...


----------



## cruisingfix (18. Mai 2014)

Also wir hatten heute ne prima entdeckertour rund um den airport/köln.
3 mann  kurbelten 28km/175hm. War ganz entspannt, u sehr erstaunlich (tore die öffnen wie von geisterhand) .
hört sich komisch an -is aber so   

Die tour werden wir auf jeden fall noch mal in großer gruppe testen.

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Mai 2014)

Servus Leute 

Bin wieder am Start und freue mich frisch erholt auf Touren, LG

Ein Urlaubsgruß, ein paar weitere im Album


----------



## etClaudia (20. Mai 2014)

Hi zusammen,
wie sieht denn die Planung für diesen Sonntag, 25. Mai, aus? Sind schon Touren in Planung?
Thor & ich wären nach kleiner Pause auch endlich mal wieder dabei!
C.


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. Mai 2014)

Ach ja, und hier auch nochmals:

Für Jungs und Mädels, die sich auf Tour selber helfen wollen, veranstaltet die DIMB am Samstag einen kostenfreien Schrauberkurs. 

Vom kompletten Bikecheck zum Auffinden von ggf. kritischen Punkten bis hin zu Reparaturen, die zum Standard-Repertoire auf Tour gehören können, zeigen wir euch die Grundlagen, die ihr kennen solltet.

Wird auch alles in Kleingruppe geübt, von daher keine Scheu, hier gibt es keine dummen Fragen 

Männlein und Weiblein (ja, auch eine Guidine ist vor Ort und leitet an!) sind herzlich willkommen, DIMB Mitgliedschaft ist keine Teilnahme-Voraussetzung.

Mehr noch hier/Termin:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14752

Schönen Gruß


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Mai 2014)

@Stunt-beck 
Danke für den Hinweis 
@etClaudia 
Vielleicht sind Micha/Sascha kommenden So. unsere Guides am Nring, wäre doch prima, wär dabei


----------



## cruisingfix (20. Mai 2014)

Hallo leute,
am So. können sascha u ich leider nicht biken, wir sind bei nem vespatreffen.
Die planung von meiner seite mit ringrunde liegt auf dem feiertag nächste woche Do.
wie sieht es da bei euch aus ?!  
Jetzt am Sa. is vielleicht ne abendtour möglich, hängt vom wetter ab. So is die lage bei mir.

gruß


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Mai 2014)

Dann wäre ich gerne ggf. Samstag bei der Abendrunde dabei und würde zusätzlich Sonntag anbieten, in Richtung Ölberg und dann noch ein paar Überraschungstrails mit Verfahrgarantie zu guiden  

Und passt mir bitte auf eure Beine auf, ihr Wespen


----------



## dhenninger (21. Mai 2014)

Ich bin So. ggf. dabei, kann es aber noch nicht so ganz genau sagen.


----------



## etClaudia (21. Mai 2014)

Also wenn das "Verfahren" auch über Trails geht sind wir dabei!


----------



## Beach90 (22. Mai 2014)

Umwege erhöhen immer die Ortskenntnis  Viel Spaß auf der Tour


----------



## etClaudia (22. Mai 2014)

@Trail Surfer: Wann und wo würden wir dann Sonntag starten? Mein Vorschlag wäre Lidl Parkplatz & Bf Hennef gegen 11 
Ein Bekannter von uns würde sich nämlich gerne bei der Tour anschließen und müsste aber mit den Öffentlichen aus Köln anreisen, da er kein Auto hat..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (23. Mai 2014)

Hallo

zur Info am Sa. (also morgen)...
Heitzer u Ich planen eine Abend/Nachtfahrt.
Start wäre (bei trockenem Wetter) um 20h in Hennef Ost.
Streckenlänge ca. 70km/400hm !! Licht usw. sollte jeder dabei haben der mit möchte.
Wir fahren Wahner Heide richtung Porz- am Rhein u.Sieg entlang.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Mai 2014)

etClaudia schrieb:


> @Trail Surfer: Wann und wo würden wir dann Sonntag starten? Mein Vorschlag wäre Lidl Parkplatz & Bf Hennef gegen 11
> Ein Bekannter von uns würde sich nämlich gerne bei der Tour anschließen und müsste aber mit den Öffentlichen aus Köln anreisen, da er kein Auto hat..


Ich dachte an eine gemischte Gruppentour mit ein paar "Anfängern aus Bonn"...  dann wäre 11 Uhr Lidl etwas spät und der Vorschlag wäre vielmehr 10.30 Uhr am P+R Parplatz in Bonn-Ramersdorf.
Euer Bekannter würde ja noch genügend Gelegenheit bekommen, mal mitzufahren oder seid ihr dann auch raus?

Diesen Samstag Nightride kommt daher @cruisingfix dieses Mal leider nicht infrage. 
Viele Grüße an alle!


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Mai 2014)

Sorry, ich muss jetzt doch den Termin am Sonntag absagen, da ich um 13 Uhr eine andere Verpflichtung habe. Ihr könnt euch aber mit @moses3k in Verbindung setzen, falls ihr die Tour am Ramersdorf fahren wollt.


----------



## etClaudia (24. Mai 2014)

Hm schade, das hättest du mal früher sagen können.
Wir hatten das jetzt schon fest eingeplant! Menno. Sind eigentlich für diesen Sonntag fest verabredet, daher wäre der Bf schon gut gewesen.
Naja, werden dann eher selbst ne Runde im Köfo Richtung Bikepark fahren, denke ich.


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Mai 2014)

Wir waren im Urlaub und ich hatte es vergessen...das ist die Crux mit der Entspannung...


----------



## dhenninger (28. Mai 2014)

Da ich leider seit über einer Woche Rückenschmerzen habe, kann ich morgen leider nicht mit kommen. 
Ich kann allerhöchstens eine kürzere nicht so anstrengende Strecke fahren.
Dafür habe ich jetzt aber zwei Lampen, und kann zukünftig bei der einen oder anderen Nachtfahrt mit machen


----------



## cruisingfix (29. Mai 2014)

Hallo , hab ne kl.Runde im sinn. Start um 10.30h am lidlparkplatz/HENNEF OST.
Kurbeln richtung bödingen /stockum -> drachenflugschanze u zurück 25km/400hm . Das wetter behalten wir dabei im auge.
@dhenninger  .... wär das was für dich ?   Sonstige mitfahrer sind gern gesehn.... 
also bis gleich....


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Mai 2014)

...war durch andere Pläne mal nicht on... hoffe, es haben sich noch ein paar Nicht-Vatertagsler gefunden...

*Mal was wegen Nüburi-Tour nachgefragt, passt das noch? *
Ansonsten möchte ich gern mal eine "Hennef-und-Umgebung-Trail-Sammelsurium"-Tour anregen. Wir hätten HCM, die Steingrube, und dort im Anschluss ja noch die beiden Trails in der Nähe, dann die schon genannte Drachenflugschanze...die könnte man auch mit einem Abstecher in Ri. 7G nach Absprache verbinden oder in die andere Richtung, Lohmar/Königsforst.


----------



## etClaudia (30. Mai 2014)

Hey zusammen, leider falle ich momentan aus. Hab mir das Kettenblatt aufs Knie gerammt.. Tolle Sache das!
Da wir ab Mittwoch nächste Woche in Urlaub sind, werde ich frühstesns am 15.6. wieder bei einer Tour dabei sein.
Viele Grüße und viel Spaß euch!
Claudia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Mai 2014)

Gute Besserung und schönen Urlaub!


----------



## etClaudia (31. Mai 2014)

Danke und bis dann!


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Mai 2014)

Hallooo, ist hier noch jemand oder spielt ihr alle Beamtenmikado


----------



## cruisingfix (7. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen

eventuelle Tourplanungen (Hennef u. Umgeb.)für Pfingsten usw. doch bitte hier reinschreiben.

Gruß


----------



## dhenninger (7. Juni 2014)

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann ist für Montag was geplant, oder? 10:00 Lidl?


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Juni 2014)

Rüdiger hat mir etwas früher vorgeschlagen. Ausweichtreffpunkt könnte auch in Lohmar am Gartencenter sein. Aber auf jeden Fall früh am Montag, ist jetzt auch bei mir gebongt! Freu mich drauf, euch alte Säcke mal wieder auf einem Haufen zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dhenninger (7. Juni 2014)

Gerne auch früher. 9:00 Uhr? Aber in Lohmar am Gartencenter (Donrath) finde ich nicht so gut. Ich glaube, das ist kein guter Ausgangspunkt zum MTB fahren. Ehr zum radeln auf einem Hollandrad.


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Juni 2014)

Wir hatten von da aus mal Wahner Heide und Königsforst, aber von mir aus gerne auch am Wandererparkplatz Siegelsknippen/Franzhäuschen, 9.15 Uhr.


----------



## dhenninger (7. Juni 2014)

Kennt sich jemand von Euch im Königsforst oder Wahner Heide aus?
Lohmer/Donrath Gartencenter ist meiner Meinung danach auch kein guter Treffpunkt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Juni 2014)

dhenninger schrieb:


> Kennt sich jemand von Euch im Königsforst oder Wahner Heide aus?
> Lohmer/Donrath Gartencenter ist meiner Meinung danach auch kein guter Treffpunkt.


Guckst du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wahner-heide-und-koenigsforst.657469/#post-11054212

Rüdigers treuer Begleiter "Dakota" sollte aber mitkommen, finde ich


----------



## Rodriguez06 (7. Juni 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Guckst du hier:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wahner-heide-und-koenigsforst.657469/#post-11054212
> 
> Rüdigers treuer Begleiter "Dakota" sollte aber mitkommen, finde ich


Montana


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Juni 2014)

Pfff...ist doch quasi das gleiche
http://www.montana-dakota.com/
"call before you dig"


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Juni 2014)

@dhenninger 
@cruisingfix 
@Rodriguez06 
und alle anderen, die eventuell mitkommen mögen

Ich schlage aufgrund der Wettervorhersage für morgen (Temp. um 8.00 Uhr 22 Grad) vor, das wir uns nun um 9.00 Uhr am Lidl, Abfahrt Hennef-Ost BAB 560, treffen und Abfahrt dann spätestens 9.15 Uhr. Die Tourdauer können wir gerne morgen früh absprechen.


----------



## cruisingfix (8. Juni 2014)

Für mich  OK. Bin dabei.


----------



## dhenninger (8. Juni 2014)

Ja, bin auch dabei!


----------



## cruisingfix (8. Juni 2014)

Ein guter freund von mir  wird sich uns morgen anschließen.
...weitere mitfahrer sind gern gesehn.. also wer lust hat kann sich gerne uns anschließen u mit kurbeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dhenninger (8. Juni 2014)

Habt Ihr vielleicht Lust zum Winterberg zu fahren? Das ist ja ein Event, was wir schon sehr lange planen ;-)


----------



## cruisingfix (8. Juni 2014)

Winterberg wäre mir morgen nicht recht, aus zeitlichen gründen.
weil da müßten wir um 7-8h los u wären mit sicherheit auch nicht vor 4-5h zurück.
 Das ginge bei mir morgen nicht.


----------



## dhenninger (8. Juni 2014)

Man fährt ja alleine schon 2-3 h hin und zurück ;-)
Von daher sind 5 Stunden schnell rum. Wenn ich da hin fahre, dann möchte ich auch gerne ohne Streß ein paar mal dort runter fahren.

Aber ganz nebenbei wenn wir morgen eine Stunde später los fahren dann sind wir ja auch ein Weilchen unterwegs, wenn wir nicht gerade nur einmal um den Rewe herum fahren ;-) 2-3 Stunden sind da ja schnell rum.

Also bis morgen dann um 9 am Lidl.

Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## dhenninger (8. Juni 2014)

Ich würde dann nächste Woche Sonntag nach Winterberg fahren.
Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Lust mit zu kommen.


----------



## maxxorange (8. Juni 2014)

Viel Spaß


----------



## Rodriguez06 (9. Juni 2014)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Für mich  OK. Bin dabei.


Das nennt man wohl perfektes Timing. ;-)
Vor dem Regen noch trocken nach Hause gekommen. 

Ansonsten wieder eine nette Runde (wie immer), auch wenn es teilweise wider Erwarten reichlich schlammig war.  
Leider hatten wir vor Tourstart einen Verlust durch technischen Defekt zu verzeichnen. 

Gruß
Rodriguez06


----------



## cruisingfix (9. Juni 2014)

Hat gerade sogar gehagelt hier in hennef.
 Kann mich nur anschließen -prima runde heute gewesen. Ein bißchen hitzeschlacht   
Ca. 40km/600hm	immerhin  !


----------



## Heitzer77 (11. Juni 2014)

Also wenn das Wetter stimmt sind Micha und ich in Winterberg dabei.
Es wäre schön wenn sich noch der eine oder andere anschließen würde damit
wir nicht nur zu dritt sind.

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Heitzer77 (13. Juni 2014)

Wie sieht es jetzt aus mit Winterberg am Sonntag?
Wer kommt mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Juni 2014)

Wir sind morgen um die Zeit schon auf der Bahn gen Süditalien  viel Spaß und bleibt alle heil!


----------



## Heitzer77 (13. Juni 2014)

Dann schönen Urlaub


----------



## dhenninger (13. Juni 2014)

Ja, schönen Urlaub Euch. Erholt Euch gut.

Also bis jetzt sieht es mit dem Wetter gut aus, sodass ich an Winterberg erst einmal festhalten möchte.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (13. Juni 2014)

Heitzer77 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es jetzt aus mit Winterberg am Sonntag?
> Wer kommt mit?


Hallo Zusammen,

bei mir geht es leider nicht, da ich ab ca. 13:00 Uhr verplant bin.
Werde wahrscheinlich eine frühe einsame Runde drehen. (vielleicht am Altenberger Dom)

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## Heitzer77 (13. Juni 2014)

dhenninger schrieb:


> Ja, schönen Urlaub Euch. Erholt Euch gut.
> 
> Also bis jetzt sieht es mit dem Wetter gut aus, sodass ich an Winterberg erst einmal festhalten möchte.


Super, dann warten wir mal ab ob sich noch jemand anschliest.
Wegen Abfahrts Zeit können wir ja nochmal schreiben, ich würde mal so ca. 7:00 Uhr vorschlagen, da wir ca 2 std. Brauchen und der Bikepark um 9:30Uhr Öffnet.


----------



## dhenninger (14. Juni 2014)

Treffen wir uns vor Ort, oder?
7:00 Abfahrt ist ok. Sollten wir früher da sein, dann können wir noch brunchen gehen *g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heitzer77 (14. Juni 2014)

Entweder 7:00 Uhr Lidl Hennef Ost, oder 7:15 Uhr auf der A3 Raststätte Siegburg Fahrtrichtung Köln.


----------



## cruisingfix (14. Juni 2014)

So  aalsoo,
hier nochmal zusammengefasst : Morgen So. gehts zum biken nach winterberg.
 Start 7h  am parkplatz lidl/hennef ost oder 7.15h raststätte siegburg A3  in fahrtrichtung köln.
Bis jetzt sind wir zu viert, wer lust hat kann sich gerne anhängen.

gruß.


----------



## cruisingfix (18. Juni 2014)

Halli hallo...
wie sieht es aus  mit Tour für morgen .?!  Jemand lust ne runde zu drehn ?! 
I würde fahren.  Von hennef richtung 7G wäre mein vorschlag. 
 Gruß


----------



## Rodriguez06 (18. Juni 2014)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Halli hallo...
> wie sieht es aus  mit Tour für morgen .?!  Jemand lust ne runde zu drehn ?!
> I würde fahren.  Von hennef richtung 7G wäre mein vorschlag.
> Gruß


Hallo Micha,

bei mir ginge erst der Nachmittag, so ab ca. 17:00 Uhr.
Vorher bin ich leider verplant.

Gruß
Rüdiger


----------



## dhenninger (18. Juni 2014)

Ich wäre auch dabei. Gerne auch um 17:00


----------



## cruisingfix (19. Juni 2014)

I kann nicht so spät (17h) fahren.
i  u  heitzer starten gegen 10h , hier in hennef.


----------



## dhenninger (20. Juni 2014)

Hat jemand heute auf eine kleine Feierabendrunde Lust, wenn es nicht regnet?


----------



## cruisingfix (20. Juni 2014)

@dhenninger  komme zu spät von der arbeit...  u dann noch fußball tv  
da geht heute  bei mir nix .
Wie sieht es mit So.  aus ?!  Wer is da am start ?!


----------



## Heitzer77 (20. Juni 2014)

Ich bin natürlich am Sonntag dabei wenn das Wetter stimmt!!!


----------



## dhenninger (20. Juni 2014)

Bei mir ist es noch unklar, da ich am WE mal was mit meiner Familie machen muss ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dhenninger (21. Juni 2014)

OK, ich kann jetzt auch zusagen. Morgen dann um 10:00 am REWE XL/LIDL Parkplatz 10:00 Uhr ?


----------



## cruisingfix (21. Juni 2014)

Ok ... prima. 
Dann last uns doch mal festhalten ...
Treffpunkt wie beschrieben um 10h  morgen frùh. 
Tour-route  nach belieben	...vielleicht HCM u weiter   mal sehn 
 Noch jemand lust u zeit sich anzuschließen ?!	Mitfahren kostet nix ...   ;-)


----------



## cruisingfix (21. Juni 2014)

Schade das hier im allgemeinem so wenig rückmeldung von bikern aus der Umgebung  kommt.
Gibt es sooo wenige Mtbler hier um Hennef herum ?  ist recht ruhig hier.....oder liegts am fußball ?!


----------



## sun909 (21. Juni 2014)

Schlicht zu früh 

Grüße


----------



## dhenninger (21. Juni 2014)

22:00 oder 10:00? ;-)


----------



## windsurfenXXL (22. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich lese eure Beiträge in letzter Zeit immer mit einem Auge mit.
Ich komme aus Lohmar-Algert und würde gern mal mit euch mitkommen, denn Siegtal oder Bröltal ist mir relativ fremd.

Heute morgen fahren wir aber schon zu Viert hier im Lohmarer Wald (HCM), Naafbachtal und ggfs. Wahner Heide.
Wenn ihr eh hier der Nähe wärt, können wir uns auch zusammentuen.
Wir starten hier in Algert um 10:30h und fahren erstmal HCM und dann wahrscheiblich mit ein paar kurzen Passagen dann ins Naafbachtal etc.
Vielleicht habt ihr ja Lust?
Ich freue mich immer neue Gesichter kennenzulernen!

Viele Grüße
Markus

gesendet via Mobile Acccess


----------



## Rodriguez06 (22. Juni 2014)

Bin auch dabei.  
10:00 Uhr Hennef Ost/LIDL-Parkplatz.

Gruß
Rüdiger


----------



## cruisingfix (22. Juni 2014)

@windsurfen   ...  timing könnte genau passen. Wir starten um 10h von hennef aus ... u fahren ( wenn alle mitfahrer einverstanden sind) richtung HCM. 
Anrollen tuen wir aus richtung siggelsknippen/franzhäuschen so ca. 10.45h. Also wenns past könnte man sich dort treffen, gruppenkurbeln   ;-)

 Vielleicht könnt ihr uns ein bìßchen nach  HCM ...

gruß micha


----------



## cruisingfix (22. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht könnt ihr uns nach HCM etwas guiden !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (22. Juni 2014)

.....neue leute neue strecken...


----------



## Rodriguez06 (22. Juni 2014)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> @windsurfen   ...  timing könnte genau passen. Wir starten um 10h von hennef aus ... u fahren ( wenn alle mitfahrer einverstanden sind) richtung HCM.
> Anrollen tuen wir aus richtung siggelsknippen/franzhäuschen so ca. 10.45h. Also wenns past könnte man sich dort treffen, gruppenkurbeln   ;-)
> 
> Vielleicht könnt ihr uns ein bìßchen nach  HCM ...
> ...


Hi Micha,

dann lasse ich meine Auto stehen und komme mit dem Rad zum Parkplatz Siegelsknippen/Franzhäuschen. 
Bin spätestens 10:45 Uhr dort.

Gruß
Rüdiger


----------



## cruisingfix (22. Juni 2014)

Ok   ... Rudi.   Wir sehn uns...


----------



## windsurfenXXL (22. Juni 2014)

Klingt gut, versuche mit den Jungs dann um 10:45h bei Franzhäuschen zu sein.
Freue mich und bis gleich hoffentlich
Markus

gesendet via Mobile Acccess


----------



## Heitzer77 (22. Juni 2014)

Das war ja mal wieder ne Hammer Tour, da war selbst die Maus platt!!!!!


----------



## cruisingfix (22. Juni 2014)

Jo...  prima tour hatten wir.
 Leider  windsurfer u co.  irgendwie verpasst. Wir standen genau 10.45h am franzhäuschen. 
Vielleicht hätten wir noch etwas länger warten sollen.
 Holen wir nach   ok ?!   
Gruß an alle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## windsurfenXXL (22. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen, ja sorry, ein Mitfahrer hatte sich etwas verspätet und damit waren wir 7-8min zu spät.
Aber kein Problem, wenn ihr ne schöne Tour hattet, dann hat es sich doch schon gelohnt!

Wir hatten auch ne tolle Tour bis hinter Wahlscheid das Aggertal hoch.

Und natürlich holen wir das nach! Würde gern das Sieg- und Bröltal kennenlernen ;-)

Viele Grüße
Markus

gesendet via Mobile Acccess


----------



## cruisingfix (22. Juni 2014)

.... Siegtal is unsere Spezialität...	 ;-)   
Da gibt es schon ein paar sehenswerte ecken......also bis dann

gruß


----------



## dhenninger (22. Juni 2014)

Wir haben schon was gewartet. War wohl doch etwas zu wenig ;-) Die nächste Möglichkeit kommt bestimmt in Kürze wieder.


----------



## cruisingfix (25. Juni 2014)

So , hier mal zur Info  an alle die lust u zeit haben :  Planung von meiner Seite für ne "Nürburgringtour"

So. den 20.7   würde sich anbieten um ne Runde um den Mtb-kurs Nordschleife zu drehen.
Das Wetter muß passen, das ist grundvoraussetzung. Es würden dann ca. 25km/700hm gefahren.
Kl. Highlight zwischen durch " wir sehn den start des Truck Grand Prix"  bei ner Riegelpause  
Treffpunkt wäre der reweparkplatz gegenüber der ARAL am ring/ortsausgang Adenau um 10h.

Wer sich anschließen möchte kann dies ja hier schon mal anmerken.
Genaueres läßt sich ja noch absprechen.

gruß Micha


----------



## etClaudia (26. Juni 2014)

Die Tour am Nürburgring war ja ganz nett und easy in schöner Landschaft. Thor und ich merken es mal vor.
Auch wenn die Tour nicht super spektakular mit Trails ausgestattet ist, dafür spektakulär mit Trucks


----------



## dhenninger (26. Juni 2014)

Bei mir ist es noch nicht klar, da an dem Tag der Sohn meines Neffen Geburtstag hat. Mir ist noch nicht bekannt, ob da gefeiert wird oder Ähnliches.


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Juni 2014)

Maxxorange und ich werden uns morgen von Hennef aus auf den Weg zum Ölberg machen, wir treffen uns um 11.30 Uhr am Kloster Geistingen. Hier die Koordinaten, falls jemand sich zu uns gesellen möchte:
50.770379, 7.271753
Parken ginge auf dem Besucherparkplatz, Ecke Dürresbachstraße/Klosterstraße.

Falls wer etwas für den Sonntag plant, bitte melden...lG


----------



## cruisingfix (27. Juni 2014)

......das scheint ein verregnetes WE zu werden. Morgen muß i arbeiten  u. So. mal sehn....

gruß


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Juni 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Maxxorange und ich werden uns morgen von Hennef aus auf den Weg zum Ölberg machen, wir treffen uns um 11.30 Uhr am Kloster Geistingen. Hier die Koordinaten, falls jemand sich zu uns gesellen möchte:
> 50.770379, 7.271753
> Parken ginge auf dem Besucherparkplatz, Ecke Dürresbachstraße/Klosterstraße.


Wir legen den Start auf *11.00* Uhr vor.


----------



## cruisingfix (6. Juli 2014)

Für kurzentschloßene   ....
wir radeln ne runde richtung siegtal   .. treffpunkt 10.15h am lidlparkplatz/hennef ost an der A560 abfahrt.

gruß micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Juli 2014)

Bin schon um 11 Uhr am P+R in Ramersdorf verabredet, viel Spaß euch!


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. Juli 2014)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> So , hier mal zur Info  an alle die lust u zeit haben :  Planung von meiner Seite für ne "Nürburgringtour"
> 
> So. den 20.7   würde sich anbieten um ne Runde um den Mtb-kurs Nordschleife zu drehen.
> Das Wetter muß passen, das ist grundvoraussetzung. Es würden dann ca. 25km/700hm gefahren.
> ...


Bleibt es dabei, Micha? Bei der aktuellen Wettervorhersage für Sonntag gerne auch einen Ticken früher, von mir aus.


----------



## cruisingfix (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo halli , an alle mtb-ler die hier so mit lesen,
u auch an dich  Rene.

...ja es bleibt dabei. Am So. is Ring-RUNDE angesagt.
i hoffe das wetter spielt mit....  dann wäre der start um 10h am parkplatz wie beschrieben.
Also jeder der mit möchte sollte pünktlich vor Ort sein, damit wir auch wirklich um 10h "LOSFAHREN" können.
I hoffe wir werden ne menge spaß haben mit dem parallelen rahmenprogramm hinterm Zaun	;-)

Gruß Micha


----------



## dhenninger (16. Juli 2014)

Ich bin da im Urlaub. Schöne Tour Euch.


----------



## etClaudia (17. Juli 2014)

Ich glaube, Thor und ich sind wieder bei der Ringrunde dabei


----------



## cruisingfix (17. Juli 2014)

@Claudia   .... freut mich zu hören.

Treffpunkt usw.  kennt ihr ja.
Hoffe das Wetter spielt mit.... das behalte i im Auge u gebe Info.


----------



## Sueßstoff (18. Juli 2014)

Ich werde auch vorbei kommen ! wann fahrt ihr von Hennef los ?


----------



## cruisingfix (18. Juli 2014)

Hallo @ Sueßstoff....
i fahre gegen 8.45h in Hennef/ost los. (an der gr.Shelltanke)
... wir könnten Kolonne fahren, hätte aber auch noch einen platz zum mitfahren/samt Bike anzubieten.

gruß Micha


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Juli 2014)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Hallo @ Sueßstoff....
> i fahre gegen 8.45h in Hennef/ost los. (an der gr.Shelltanke)
> ... wir könnten Kolonne fahren, *hätte aber auch noch einen platz zum mitfahren/samt Bike anzubieten.*
> 
> gruß Micha


Wenn sich niemand anderes findet, würde ich dein Angebot gerne wahrnehmen...und so auch ein bissl die Umwelt schonen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (19. Juli 2014)

Ok...   info :  Wetter scheint zu halten morgen, regen ist wohl erst am nachmittag in sicht.
Der Ringtour steht soweit nix im weg..... eine leichte regenjacke sollte aber vorsichtshalber im gepäck sein.
treffpunkte u uhrzeiten sind hier schon vermerkt worden.

Gruß


----------



## etClaudia (19. Juli 2014)

Hm, also je nachdem wo man schaut, ist die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit schon ab 12 Uhr erhöht. Es soll wohl auch Gewitter geben, die von Süd-Westen her kommen. Naja, im Grunde können wir nur abwarten und schauen wie es wird.  Bis morgen dann!


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Juli 2014)

Sind ja nicht alle so sehr aus Zucker, wie du


----------



## Sueßstoff (20. Juli 2014)

sorry...ich bin raus..nächste mal sehr gerne oder wenn eine tour hier im raum hennef startet. Gruss frank


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Juli 2014)

Aktuell sollten wir die Tour nicht absagen, weil es zwar hier in Hennef aber nicht in Adenau regnet...laut wetter.com:
http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/heute/deutschland/adenau/DE0000045.html


----------



## cruisingfix (20. Juli 2014)

G.morgen....  aktuell is die wetterlage sehr geteilt. Auf regenradar sind gegen mittag trockene phasen, doch irgendwie scheint
der regen allgegenwärtig.   @Claudia  .. was meint ihr ?!   Bin gerade etwas ratlos, lohnt die weitere anfahft fùr uns alle ?!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## etClaudia (20. Juli 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Sind ja nicht alle so sehr aus Zucker, wie du


Ha Ha! Es geht mir eher um die Matschfahrerei auf die ich nicht unbedingt Lust habe  Na mal schauen!

@cruisingfix: Keine Ahnung was mit der Tour wird. Hier regnet es nicht, bzw. hat nur heute Nacht geregnet. Sind da auch unschlüssig.


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Juli 2014)

Bin jetzt fertig...klickt doch mal auf den Link, den ich gepostet habe...


----------



## etClaudia (20. Juli 2014)

Laut Nürburgring-Webcam ist es zwar noch nass, aber regenet nicht mehr. Der Boden trocknet gerade ab. Siehe hier im Fahrerlager:
http://www.nuerburgring.de/fans-info/interaktiv/webcams/webcam-historisches-fahrerlager.html
Also wir packen jetzt mal zusammen. So lange kein Dauerregen herrscht, geht es doch.


----------



## cruisingfix (20. Juli 2014)

Schlamm u wasser von unten macht mir nix aus	...  doch regen trübt die stimmung.
Also   gehen wir es an   OK.  Bleiben wir beim plan u fahren.
 Ist das auch in eurem sinne ?!


----------



## cruisingfix (20. Juli 2014)

.... irgendwie hab i mich ja schon die ganze wochr drauf gefreut zu fahren


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Juli 2014)

i au 


cruisingfix schrieb:


> .... irgendwie hab i mich ja schon die ganze wochr drauf gefreut zu fahren


----------



## etClaudia (20. Juli 2014)

Ja, wir sind dabei und wir beeilen uns dann mal mit fertig werden!


----------



## Rodriguez06 (20. Juli 2014)

Hi,
trotz Kölner Lichter bin ich spontan auch dabei. ;-)
Sehen uns in Adenau. ;-)

Gruß
Rüdiger


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Juli 2014)

Schöne Tour gestern bei bestem Wetter  vielleicht passt es, mal die nächstgrößere der drei "Bulls MTB-Touren" zu fahren. Von den Rahmendaten sollte das noch gut passen, muss nur etwas mehr Zeit mitgebracht werden:
http://www.radarena.de/radarena-am-ring/mtb-arena/viewtrack/8-bulls-waterproof
Meinungen dazu?


----------



## Rodriguez06 (21. Juli 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Schöne Tour gestern bei bestem Wetter  vielleicht passt es, mal die nächstgrößere der drei "Bulls MTB-Touren" zu fahren. Von den Rahmendaten sollte das noch gut passen, muss nur etwas mehr Zeit mitgebracht werden:
> http://www.radarena.de/radarena-am-ring/mtb-arena/viewtrack/8-bulls-waterproof
> Meinungen dazu?


Hi,
sehen prima aus.
ich habe die drei BULLS-Touren mal ins GARMIN geladen. ;-)

Gruß
Rüdiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (22. Juli 2014)

Einen schönen gruß an euch alle, leider ist mir das biken dieses jahr wohl nicht vergönnt, nach meinem sturz im april hatte ich wegen bandscheibenprobleme nicht biken dürfen und jetzt hab ich noch eine schleimbeutel op hinter mich gebracht. Was mich nun auch wieder für die nächsten 4-6 wochen außer gefecht setzen wird.

Also bitte nicht wundern das ich mich hier so rar gemacht habe die letzten wochen 

Sobald ich wieder aufs bike kann und fitt bin, freue ich mich mit euch mal wieder eine gechillte runde drehen zu können


----------



## Rodriguez06 (22. Juli 2014)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Einen schönen gruß an euch alle, leider ist mir das biken dieses jahr wohl nicht vergönnt, nach meinem sturz im april hatte ich wegen bandscheibenprobleme nicht biken dürfen und jetzt hab ich noch eine schleimbeutel op hinter mich gebracht. Was mich nun auch wieder für die nächsten 4-6 wochen außer gefecht setzen wird.
> 
> Also bitte nicht wundern das ich mich hier so rar gemacht habe die letzten wochen
> 
> ...


Oh je. 

Gute Besserung!
Sieh zu, dass Du spätestens im Herbst wieder fit bist. 

Gruß
Rüdiger


----------



## Heitzer77 (22. Juli 2014)

Auch von mir Gute Besserung und Kopf hoch, das Jahr ist noch lang!

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Juli 2014)

Also, eines steht mal fest, George: Dein Comeback wird mit einer ordentlich Touren-Sause gefeiert und ein kühles Bier mit oder mit ohne danach sowieso - gute und rasche Genesung


----------



## cruisingfix (23. Juli 2014)

Hallo George  .... alles gute auch von meiner Seite.
Die nächste Tour kommt bestimmt... egal wann...wir freuen uns wenn du wieder dabei bist.

Gruß Micha


----------



## GeorgeP (23. Juli 2014)

Danke jungs, das muntert auf.


----------



## cruisingfix (26. Juli 2014)

Hallo,  mal in die runde .
...wie sieht die Lage für Morgen aus ?!   Jemand lust zu kurbeln ?
Also i würde gerne eine Etappe machen


----------



## windsurfenXXL (26. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen, wollen morgen mal etwas in die Wahner Heide, Siegburger - und Lohmarer Wald plus was sonst noch so geht...vielleicht habt ihr ja Lust und Zeit?


----------



## cruisingfix (27. Juli 2014)

G.morgeeennnn...
@windsurfen	... bis jetzt sind wir zu dritt  u treffen uns erst mal um 10h in hennef (lidlparkplatz an der autobahnabfahrt)
Wär doch prima wir würden uns zusammenschließen....   treffpunkt  ?!  Vorschlag  ?!   
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (27. Juli 2014)

@windsurfen....  bei route u richtung sind wir flexibel.
Auch siegtal  o. richtung 7G wäre kein problem	.... falls ihr möchtet.


----------



## windsurfenXXL (27. Juli 2014)

...fände ich cool sich zusammenzuschließen 
...sollen wir nochmal Franzhäuschen probieren, z.B. 11:15h?
Dann machen wir erstmal HCM, dann ca. Halbe Stunde Wahner Heide und danach könn wir ja entscheiden, was wir sonst noch machen...
Bitte ggfs. ein paar Minuten länger warten, bis meine Jungs angereist sind
...Ok?


----------



## cruisingfix (27. Juli 2014)

Ja... ok   
so können wir es angehn.

bis dann


----------



## windsurfenXXL (27. Juli 2014)

Prima...bis später!


----------



## cruisingfix (27. Juli 2014)

Wieder zuhause..... ziemlich ko  .... aber es hat sich gelohnt.
wir hatten eine schöne Patchwork tour. Kreuz u quer durch die region.
gruß nochmal an alle mitfahrer.


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Juli 2014)

Cool, das hier wieder mehr geht  bin eben aus Holland zurück, da gab es ja nur Hollandräder, das macht wieder Laune auf richtiges biken  nächstes WE sind wir leider schon voll verplant, aber dann am 10. August würde ich gerne mein neues Bike "taufen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (27. Juli 2014)

Hi Jungs , nette Runde heute  - hat gepasst und kann auch gerne wiederholt werden.
Auf meinem Tacho stand zum Schluss 58km bei 850 hm.
PS: der Todestrail zum Schluss war dann noch der i Punkt


----------



## windsurfenXXL (27. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 
nur nett? ...ich denke war es war für jeden was dabei und sehr sehr coole Mitfahrer und top Guide (heute aber mit Totalausfall => blöde Kette).
Immerhin waren es laut dem Forerunner 2300Kcal 

Mir hat es echt viel Spass gemacht...ich danke euch für nen schönen MTB-Tag 
Anbei noch ein paar Fotos aus dem Handgelenk. 

Bis bald dann
Markus


----------



## cruisingfix (27. Juli 2014)

Foto`s  ......  prima . Top technik foto teil was im einsatz war


----------



## maxxorange (28. Juli 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Cool, das hier wieder mehr geht  bin eben aus Holland zurück, da gab es ja nur Hollandräder, das macht wieder Laune auf richtiges biken  nächstes WE sind wir leider schon voll verplant, aber dann am 10. August würde ich gerne mein neues Bike "taufen"


. 

War gut , daß Du Dein canyon nicht noch versandet hast . Am 10. wären wir eventl. zu zweit auch mit von der Partie. Dann simmer schon mal drei  .

Ist Dein White denn auch Regen/Schlamm-tauglich 
Bis heute Abend,
VG,
Stefan


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Juli 2014)

Da ist es also  anbei ein Foto, das den Farbton am besten trifft, ein paar weitere im neuen Album.


----------



## cruisingfix (31. Juli 2014)

ah.... ohh  ....


----------



## GeorgeP (31. Juli 2014)

tres chic, mag mir gefallen. Jetzt muss ich das nur mal in live sehen und fahren


----------



## maxxorange (31. Juli 2014)

wie gesagt, einfach genial......wann fahren wir ???


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. August 2014)

Danke für die Komplimente  das erste Aufsitzen hat mir getaugt...jetzt also mal endlich raus!

Eventuell mag jemand heute nachmittag auf eine gemeinsame Feierabendrunde gehen? Heute soll das Wetter, im Gegensatz zu den recht wechselhaften Wochenendaussichten, doch nochmal schöne werden.

Wer Zeit und Lust hat, bitte mal hier reinschreiben. Können könnte ich, theoretisch, ab 16.15 Uhr - aber es ginge natürlich auch später.
Treffpunkt iwo in Hennef oder Umgebung, n.V.


----------



## maxxorange (1. August 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Danke für die Komplimente  das erste Aufsitzen hat mir getaugt...jetzt also mal endlich raus!
> 
> Eventuell mag jemand heute nachmittag auf eine gemeinsame Feierabendrunde gehen? Heute soll das Wetter, im Gegensatz zu den recht wechselhaften Wochenendaussichten, doch nochmal schöne werden.
> 
> ...



Hallo Rene`
Na , Deine  Jungfernfahrtwerde ich dann wohl verpassen. Habe erst um 15 FA und muß dann noch die schönen trails im Düdorfer Grafenberger Wald mitnehmen um bis an mein Auto zu kommen. Dann bin ich auch erst um ca. 18 Uhr in Bonn. Schad`, aber ich wünsche Dir etliche, freundliche Mitstreiter und viel Vergnügen mit Deinem neuen White
Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (1. August 2014)

Ich hätte ja soviel zeit, aber nicht mit dem kapputen arm ...


----------



## GB5 (1. August 2014)




----------



## cruisingfix (2. August 2014)

Hallo ....
morgen ne runde biken ?! 
Start um 10h am lidl  hennef/ost.
 Gruß


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. August 2014)

Wir sind morgen in Aachen, daher muss ich meine Trailbike-Premiere leider verschieben...haut nen Trail für mich mit...runter


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. August 2014)

Sagt mal, Leute, die Bulls-Tour Nr. 2 am Ring...wär das was für Sonntag? Rüdiger, du hast die Tour ja schon auf dem Navi, wo trifft man sich am besten und wer wär so dabei? LG


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. August 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Sagt mal, Leute, die Bulls-Tour Nr. 2 am Ring...wär das was für Sonntag? Rüdiger, du hast die Tour ja schon auf dem Navi, wo trifft man sich am besten und wer wär so dabei? LG


Ich nerv' jetzt, bis Antworten kommen...müll ich halt den Thread zu...pffff


----------



## Kettenfresser (6. August 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich nerv' jetzt, bis Antworten kommen...müll ich halt den Thread zu...pffff


 Das kann ich auch


----------



## cruisingfix (7. August 2014)

I kann So.  nicht zum ring. Leider nicht ausreichend zeit .


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. August 2014)

Dann lass uns doch Sonntag, den 17. ins Auge fassen. Zumal die Aussichten für diesen doch recht gemischt sind, in der Eifel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heitzer77 (8. August 2014)

Ich kann auch am Sonntag leider nicht, aber 17. können wir ja mal im Auge behalten!


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. August 2014)

Bin jetzt auch raus für diesen Sonntag...dann gerne am 10., sofern das Wetter passt.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (10. August 2014)

Tach zusammen  ,

die Niederschlagsprognose sieht ja wider Erwarten gar nicht schlecht aus.
http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/niederschlagsprognose/deutschland/

Hat jemand Lust spontan eine kleine Runde zu drehen? (Lohmarer Wald, Wahner Heide oder ähnliches)

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. August 2014)

Diesen Sonntag...immerhin laut Vorhersage wohl der stabilste Wochenendtag für eine Tour...wer wäre dabei, Ideen/Vorschläge? 
Ringwall und Heilbrunnen-Trail zum Beispiel?


----------



## Rodriguez06 (16. August 2014)

Ich


----------



## cruisingfix (16. August 2014)

Also i wär auch dabei......  treffpunkt u zeit gilt es noch zu regeln. 
I versuche noch ein paar neue leute zu rekrutieren....  mal sehn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heitzer77 (16. August 2014)

Geht klar,
meine Frau ist dieses mal auch dabei


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. August 2014)




----------



## cruisingfix (16. August 2014)

Also... hier mal zur tourplanung für morgen...
treffpunkt hennef/ost lidlparkplatz  9.45h  .... dann gemeinsam rüber zum HbF hennef u ca. 10h rein in den zug. (Kostet ca.7euro)
 Fahrt bis herchen bahnhof .... u dann los. Heilbrunnentrail über die berge hoch zum ringwall u trailig runter....
rückfahrt an der sieg entlang. Dürften ca. 40-45km sein.
was meint ihr ?!   Ok so ?!	
Mitfahrer immer gern gesehn.

gruß Micha

Mitfahrer bis jetzt  : Micha
									Sascha +Tanja
									Marcel
									....


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. August 2014)

Supi, ich komme aber direkt zum Bahnhof.


----------



## Funseeker (16. August 2014)

So hier mal kurz "Hallo" gesagt 

Bin neu hier, aber Heitzer77 und cruisingfix sind bekannt... 


Gruß Marcel


----------



## Heitzer77 (16. August 2014)




----------



## Rodriguez06 (16. August 2014)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Also... hier mal zur tourplanung für morgen...
> treffpunkt hennef/ost lidlparkplatz  9.45h  .... dann gemeinsam rüber zum HbF hennef u ca. 10h rein in den zug. (Kostet ca.7euro)
> Fahrt bis herchen bahnhof .... u dann los. Heilbrunnentrail über die berge hoch zum ringwall u trailig runter....
> rückfahrt an der sieg entlang. Dürften ca. 40-45km sein.
> ...


----------



## Rodriguez06 (16. August 2014)

+ Rüdiger


----------



## Rodriguez06 (17. August 2014)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> + Rüdiger


Ich komme wieder direkt zum Bahnhof in Herchen.

Bis später...


----------



## cruisingfix (17. August 2014)

Alles klar ... rudi.   Aber dann verpaßt du ja die gemütliche rückfahrt an der sieg entlang   ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rodriguez06 (17. August 2014)

Hi Micha,

ok, Du hast mich überzeugt. Ich komme doch zum Lidl.
Die gemütliche Rückfahrt und vor allem eine gemeinsame Bahnfahrt mit Euch runden die Tour erst richtig ab.


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. August 2014)

Update. Ich komme mit maxxorange zum Hennefer Bahnhof. Bis gleich!


----------



## aceofspades (17. August 2014)

Bike und Kerl geputzt  - sitzte jetzt erstmal bei Kaffee und Kuchen. 
Danke für's mitnehmen - war alles drin - gerne wieder


----------



## Heitzer77 (17. August 2014)

Wir fanden es auch eine schöne Tour
und hoffen das alle wieder gut zuhause angekommen sind.


----------



## cruisingfix (17. August 2014)

Jo....coole tour... u prima team !  
... heute ca.44km/ 600-700hm  gekurbelt   (mit der ein o anderen verschnaufpause  ;-)	)

 Gruß an alle mitfahrer  (8mann/1frau )


----------



## maxxorange (17. August 2014)

Hat mir auch super gefallen heute. Super Truppe, total relaxt. Habe auch wieder was gelernt. Gerne wieder.....nur den Platten am Auto hätte man mir ersparen können


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. August 2014)

Rundum schöne Tour heut, Leut 

+
die neuen Gesichter
das beste kam zum Schluß
wie immer gute Stimmung und Miteinander

kleines -
der Heilbrunnentrail ist so rum wie heute gefahren nicht mal der halbe Genuss 

Da ich ja nun auch vorhabe, mir ein Navi zuzulegen, wird die Vernavigierungsgefahr demnächst noch ein bischen geringer - aber, gut, der Weg ist das Ziel...

Werde demnächst dann auch mal Dienstags an der langen Bank in BN aufschlagen, lG und schönen Restsonntag analle!


----------



## maxxorange (17. August 2014)

Beim nächsten Mal bitte das Steinpilz-Körbchen nicht vergessen


----------



## Rodriguez06 (17. August 2014)

maxxorange schrieb:


> Beim nächsten Mal bitte das Steinpilz-Körbchen nicht vergessen


@ Sascha: vorher Gepäckträger montieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider17 (17. August 2014)

huhuuuuuuuuuu  bin jetzt mal angemeldet,damit ich mal mitreden kann.
War ja ne cooooole Tour mit euch heute 

Gruss Gero


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. August 2014)

17 T-Bone Steaks for the Ghost Riders


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. August 2014)

@cruisingfix 
Hier ein Bild vom 2015er Trek Superfly 9.6 - nur so zum träumen  gut Nacht


----------



## paulman8888 (17. August 2014)

Hi in die Runde.
Lese hier schon länger mit da ich aus Windeck komme. Würd mich gern euren Runden anschließen, habe Sonntags meistens nicht die Möglichkeit zu fahren. Wer mal in der Woche Nachmittags oder Samstag früh Zeit hat kann sich mal melden und n Termin vereinbaren ;-)


----------



## cruisingfix (18. August 2014)

.....  @rene	i habe das 9.8 im visier   . Vielleicht is der lack identisch -wär cool


----------



## maxxorange (18. August 2014)

Vielleichtwas früh, wollt aber mal anmerken, daß das canyon an meiner Seite nächstes WE in BN ist und wir für eine schöne Tour zu haben sind. VG, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (18. August 2014)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> .....  @rene	i habe das 9.8 im visier   . Vielleicht is der lack identisch -wär cool


Sweet dreams are made of this...


----------



## cruisingfix (18. August 2014)

Ah.....  Oh.......	  
...genau	- fast u furious


----------



## Rodriguez06 (18. August 2014)

@micha und Rene

Sagt mal Jungs, Ihr wollt doch hoffentlich auf die alten Tage nicht auf ein Hardtail umsteigen?


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. August 2014)

Dear.........wenn du am Sonntag weiter vorne gefahren wärst, wüsstest du das es Michas Zweitbike "für Strecke machen" wird...


----------



## maxxorange (18. August 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Dear.........wenn du am Sonntag weiter vorne gefahren wärst, wüsstest du das es Michas Zweitbike "für Strecke machen" wird...


Stimmt, der Unterhaltung hatte ich gefolgt


----------



## maxxorange (18. August 2014)




----------



## Rodriguez06 (18. August 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Dear.........wenn du am Sonntag weiter vorne gefahren wärst, wüsstest du das es Michas Zweitbike "für Strecke machen" wird
> Rollst du schon oder schiebst du noch? Entdecke die Möglichkeiten!


Ich hab Dich auch lieb...  
Gedanken lesen kann ich noch nicht - weder vorne noch hinten,  *DEAR* !


----------



## cruisingfix (18. August 2014)

......umsteigen  ?!  Nein   ...nur mein spektrum erweitern.
...i brauch noch ein schnelles rad   für langstrecke usw.	 
Vielleicht komm i dann auch die berge schneller rauf.	;-)
..... als nächstes kommt das ein "Faty" . Hab die ballonreifen schon probegefahren..... total klasse - ehrlich.
Das perfekte Sand/Schnee bike	  ..... super spaß u feeling.
Freue mich schon wenn die hersteller endlich auch hier in deutschland mal einige modelle anbieten (Canyon usw.)


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. August 2014)

I bin so glücklich, brauch kein zweites oder gar drittes - mach mit dem einen im Winter fette Strecke


----------



## maxxorange (19. August 2014)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> ......umsteigen  ?!  Nein   ...nur mein spektrum erweitern.
> ...i brauch noch ein schnelles rad   für langstrecke usw.
> Vielleicht komm i dann auch die berge schneller rauf.	;-)
> ..... als nächstes kommt das ein "Faty" . Hab die ballonreifen schon probegefahren..... total klasse - ehrlich.
> ...



Also ich hätte da einen Anbieter in Germany.....schau mal auf www.maxx.de....die bieten Fatbikes an. Mit den Reifen kannste auch am Strand und inner Wüste fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxorange (19. August 2014)

sorry..... www.maxx.de


----------



## 3-eleven (19. August 2014)

Canyon bringt auch was für die Saison 2015, war in der letzten Bike.


----------



## maxxorange (19. August 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> I bin so glücklich, brauch kein zweites oder gar drittes - mach mit dem einen im Winter fette Strecke


Spikes sind auch eine Variante Tante


----------



## Funseeker (19. August 2014)

Anbei mal die Homepage vom Hersteller aus Siegburg:

http://www.cust-tec.de/

Gruß Marcel


----------



## cruisingfix (19. August 2014)

.....also  i finde allein die optik von Faty-bikes is schon cool.... aber das beste is  "sie machen spaß zu fahren"
Traktion is kein thema	  
Wenn i mal eins haben sollte   dann lock i euch mal in ne sandfalle


----------



## maxxorange (19. August 2014)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> .....also  i finde allein die optik von Faty-bikes is schon cool.... aber das beste is  "sie machen spaß zu fahren"
> Traktion is kein thema
> Wenn i mal eins haben sollte   dann lock i euch mal in ne sandfalle




Ich üb dann schon mal im Urlaub an der Nordsee....


----------



## maxxorange (19. August 2014)




----------



## maxxorange (19. August 2014)

Voll Fat


----------



## Funseeker (19. August 2014)

Ja definitiv, sehr geil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (19. August 2014)

....haben will	 das dicke da.	 
....total cooool


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. August 2014)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> ....haben will	 das dicke da.
> ....total cooool


Hast du nicht schon zwei Katzen in ungefähr dem Format?!


----------



## etClaudia (22. August 2014)

Also ich will ja nix sagen, aber wenn ich dicke Reifen fahren will, würde ich Traktor fahren und kein MTB!  Meine Meinung!
Die Fatbikes sehen schon irgendwie surreal aus...

Im Übrigen: Wer schneller fahren möchte, kann sich doch einen Motor anbauen, statt auf Hardtail umzusatteln?! E-MTB für die älteren Herrschaften


----------



## maxxorange (22. August 2014)

etClaudia schrieb:


> Also ich will ja nix sagen, aber wenn ich dicke Reifen fahren will, würde ich Traktor fahren und kein MTB!  Meine Meinung!
> Die Fatbikes sehen schon irgendwie surreal aus...
> 
> Im Übrigen: Wer schneller fahren möchte, kann sich doch einen Motor anbauen, statt auf Hardtail umzusatteln?! E-MTB für die älteren Herrschaften


Das ist ja grade der Clou.... die fetten Reifen titschen ohne Federung über den trail......ähnlich wie ein Flummi.....bammbamm


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. August 2014)

Die fetten Reifen können aber auch nicht gut federn und dämpfen gleichzeitig...


----------



## Heitzer77 (23. August 2014)

Faty ist schon Cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dhenninger (23. August 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich war ja jetzt einige Zeit nicht mehr dabei :-(
habt Ihr für morgen schon etwas geplant?
Ich weis zwar gar nicht ob ich mit Euch noch mithalten kann, aber Versuch macht Kluch


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. August 2014)

Der fast wieder verschollene..........  also, ich bin morgen hier http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14968 wobei ich denke, dass bei der Angabe der Rahmendaten etwas übertrieben wurde, um zuviel Interesse vorzubeugen  
PN-Kontakt zu sun909 macht sicherlich kluch, ob noch ein weiterer Mitfahrer OK ist. 

Ansonsten schau halt ggf. auch mal in den Nachbarthread.


----------



## cruisingfix (23. August 2014)

.... hallo  
bei passendem wetter  morgen 10h lidl parkplatz.
.....es geht gemütlich richtung  7G. 

Gruß


----------



## maxxorange (23. August 2014)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> .... hallo
> bei passendem wetter  morgen 10h lidl parkplatz.
> .....es geht gemütlich richtung  7G.
> 
> Gruß


Wir zwei sind um 10 h mit dabei. Ligr. Stefan & Maria


----------



## aceofspades (23. August 2014)

Viel Spass euch  - würde euch gerne mal im 7GB guiden  - bin aber morgen in der Voreifel unterwegs  - also bis dann mal wieder

Gerd


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. August 2014)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Viel Spass euch  - würde euch gerne mal im 7GB guiden  -
> Gerd


Bleib einfach am Ball...und hier rein, ein paar Lemminge hast bestimmt an Bord


----------



## maxxorange (23. August 2014)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Viel Spass euch  - würde euch gerne mal im 7GB guiden  - bin aber morgen in der Voreifel unterwegs  - also bis dann mal wieder
> 
> Gerd


Im sahrbachtal, klar . Euch fünf Muskeltieren auch viel Spaß. Bis demnächst im 7G. Da waren wir heute mit meinem Sohn biken. Ligr, Stefan


----------



## cruisingfix (24. August 2014)

G.morgen ....
Wetter aktuell  :  11grad -steigend  , himmel nur leicht bedeckt.
...zur zeit kein regen in sicht, laut radar wenn erst nach mittag kl.wolkenfelder die regen bringen können.
Aslo hoffen wir das beste  für die tour.


----------



## Heitzer77 (24. August 2014)

Es war wiedermal ein schöne Tour, auch ohne Bratwurst
Gruß Sascha


----------



## etClaudia (25. August 2014)

Moinsen! 
Wir wären bei einer der nächsten Sonntagsrunden auch mal wieder dabei. Sind gestern mal fremd gefahren, mit Team Tomburg Nähe Rheinbach.
Super schöne Gegend, mit Weinhängen etc. - fühlt sich an wie Urlaub. Allerdings waren wir im Vergleich zu den anderen echt unfit  Am Ende hatten wir knapp 40 km und 1200 HM auf dem Tacho. Ich sach nur: Schmerzen! 
Nagut, nach der Tour ist vor der Tour: Was ist hier für  Sonntag, den 31.8. geplant? 
VG. Claudia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxorange (25. August 2014)

Heitzer77 schrieb:


> Es war wiedermal ein schöne Tour, auch ohne Bratwurst
> Gruß Sascha


Recht so, die Tour war Klasse mit echt netten Leuten....6 Männer und 1 Frau

Du hättest abbeißen dürfen....
wer nich will, den bestraft das Leben....

Sonntag fahre ich dann wieder solo.....


----------



## maxxorange (25. August 2014)

etClaudia schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Wir wären bei einer der nächsten Sonntagsrunden auch mal wieder dabei. Sind gestern mal fremd gefahren, mit Team Tomburg Nähe Rheinbach.
> Super schöne Gegend, mit Weinhängen etc. - fühlt sich an wie Urlaub. Allerdings waren wir im Vergleich zu den anderen echt unfit  Am Ende hatten wir knapp 40 km und 1200 HM auf dem Tacho. Ich sach nur: Schmerzen!
> Nagut, nach der Tour ist vor der Tour: Was ist hier für  Sonntag, den 31.8. geplant?
> VG. Claudia


geplant ist noch nix....ist doch erst Mondtag aber mit Euch zwei simmer schon zu dritt


----------



## Heitzer77 (25. August 2014)

Ich denke mal wenn das Wetter passt 
werden wir schon ne schöne Tour machen.


----------



## maxxorange (25. August 2014)

Heitzer77 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal wenn das Wetter passt
> werden wir schon ne schöne Tour machen.


Heizt Du jeden Sonntag mit ??? Das ist fein


----------



## etClaudia (26. August 2014)

Ok, dann wärens schon mal 4! Das lässt hoffen!


----------



## maxxorange (26. August 2014)

TRailsurfer besucht mich morgen. Vielleicht hat er auch Lust..... dann wärmer fünf


----------



## cruisingfix (27. August 2014)

hallo ..vorschlag von meiner Seite für So.
tour zum aussichtspunkt "hohes Wäldchen" im Nutscheid/Waldbröl.
....bißchen trail am Anfang u am ende etwas mehr, ansonsten ne gemütliche Runde .
Was meint ihr ?!  Treffpunkt wie gehabt. 10h. 

PS:  ....nicht ganz so anstrengend wie letzten So.


----------



## maxxorange (27. August 2014)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> hallo ..vorschlag von meiner Seite für So.
> tour zum aussichtspunkt "hohes Wäldchen" im Nutscheid/Waldbröl.
> ....bißchen trail am Anfang u am ende etwas mehr, ansonsten ne gemütliche Runde .
> Was meint ihr ?!  Treffpunkt wie gehabt. 10h.
> ...


Hört sich gut an
10 h , Lidl-Parkplatz
Bin dabei und bete zum Gut-Wetter-Gott

P.S.: Gibts da auch ne Wurstbude ????


----------



## akimam (28. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
würde mich gern am Sonntag dazu gesellen.

Da heute super Wetter ist, fahre ich zwischen 15 und 16 Uhr an der Sieglinde los. Möchte jemand mit? Runde geht so 1,5h.
LG
Akimam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (28. August 2014)

@akimam   ..... mitfahrer sind immer willkommen.
Muß leider arbeiten  u kann nur Sonntags.
Also bis dann....
gruß


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. August 2014)

Bei mir geht es unter der Woche ausschließlich Freitags ab 16 Uhr. Für diesen und den Sonntag danach muss ich euch aber absagen, da ich andere Verpflichtungen habe. Viel Spaß allen!


----------



## Heitzer77 (29. August 2014)

Also ich fall doch am Sonntag aus da ich unterwegs bin, aber uch wünsche allen die Fahren viel spaß!


----------



## maxxorange (29. August 2014)

Ein Kommen und Gehen hier


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. August 2014)

Komm - Geh - Schleich di...choose two...


----------



## maxxorange (29. August 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Komm - Geh - Schleich di...choose two...


Du wieder.....ganz schön zickisch...
Übrigens....
Die neue Farbe auf den Flats war zu alt....MIST.....habbisch abba V2A- Imbusgeschraube M4 x 4mm drauffeschraubt....das lenkt ab
Deiner Frau und Dir ein schönes verregnetes WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (30. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
....wollte nochmal drauf hinweisen -> morgen So. is von meiner seite ne tour geplant.
treffpunkt hennef/ost lidlparkplatz um 10h.  Also wer mag kann sich gerne anhängen u mitkurbeln.
Route hat ca. 40-45km/500hm  , also nicht ganz so heftig u durchaus auch anfänger geeignet.
Nur das wetter muß noch mitspielen..... bereitet mir gerade etwas sorgen.
Muß man morgenfrüh mal checken, denn bei deutlich anhaltendem regen machts nicht wirklich spaß.

mfg  micha


----------



## akimam (30. August 2014)

Der April macht was er will, jetzt hat er sich auch noch umbenannt in August!


----------



## maxxorange (30. August 2014)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ....wollte nochmal drauf hinweisen -> morgen So. is von meiner seite ne tour geplant.
> treffpunkt hennef/ost lidlparkplatz um 10h.  Also wer mag kann sich gerne anhängen u mitkurbeln.
> Route hat ca. 40-45km/500hm  , also nicht ganz so heftig u durchaus auch anfänger geeignet.
> ...


Hi Micha,
Kein Problem. Bis 9 h wäre gut. Schönen Abend, 
VG, Stefan


----------



## etClaudia (30. August 2014)

Ja, irgendwie ist das Wetter gerade nicht so sommerlich. Da sinkt meine/unsere Motivation morgen früh aus den Federn zu kommen..
Wo wolltest du eigentlich lang fahren, Micha? Oder hab ich da was überlesen?
Auf Schlammschaufeln hab ich wirklich keine Lust..
VG.C:


----------



## cruisingfix (30. August 2014)

@Claudia.....  keine sorge wegen zuviel schlamm, das kann i morgen eingrenzen.
es geht richtung windecker ländchen	.... i kann die tour flexibel gestalten.


----------



## cruisingfix (31. August 2014)

Wetter aktuell  hennefer umland :  bedeckt aber trocken, ca. 13-14grad.
........na immerhin	
meld mich gleich nochmal   ...vor 9h.

gruß an alle Mtb-ler


----------



## etClaudia (31. August 2014)

Hey, wir müssen leider absagen. Schaffen es heute zeitlich leider doch nicht. :/ 
Wünsche euch dennoch viel Spaß und trockenes Wetter.


----------



## maxxorange (31. August 2014)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Wetter aktuell  hennefer umland :  bedeckt aber trocken, ca. 13-14grad.
> ........na immerhin
> meld mich gleich nochmal   ...vor 9h.
> 
> gruß an alle Mtb-ler


Guten Morgen Mr. Guide, 8 Sonnenstd. , Regenwahrscheinl. 70%


----------



## cruisingfix (31. August 2014)

Tja   ...das wetter  : bedeckt u trocken (ein hauch freundlicher wie vor 1std.)  14grad.
Dauerregen ist nicht zu erwarten, doch schauer sind möglich.
....i möchte  "fahren"  ,   empfehle aber eine regenjacke einzupacken.
....also bleibts bei 10h   start.	@C+T	...schade das ihr nicht dabei sei. Gruß

bis nachher


----------



## cruisingfix (31. August 2014)

?...da war doch gerade tatsächlich ein kl.Sonnenstrahl zu sehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akimam (31. August 2014)

bin dabei


----------



## Rodriguez06 (31. August 2014)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Tja   ...das wetter  : bedeckt u trocken (ein hauch freundlicher wie vor 1std.)  14grad.
> Dauerregen ist nicht zu erwarten, doch schauer sind möglich.
> ....i möchte  "fahren"  ,   empfehle aber eine regenjacke einzupacken.
> ....also bleibts bei 10h   start.	@C+T	...schade das ihr nicht dabei sei. Gruß
> ...


Hi Micha,

das Regengebiet soll lt. Regenradar zwischen 10 und 11 Uhr hier durchziehen.
Ich warte mal ab und fahre vielleicht später eine Tour.
Ist mir im Moment zu riskant.
Dir/Euch viel Spaß. Die Sonne sei mit Euch.


----------



## cruisingfix (31. August 2014)

Tja.... wärst du besser gleich mitgefahren, den wir hatten zumindest die eine tourhälfte trocken.
Am schluß kams dann satt von oben , aber da war die heimat na.
Wir hatten ne feucht fröhliche tour	 ;-)	
43km/580hm


----------



## akimam (31. August 2014)

Super Tour, super schön, super nass, super schmutzig, alles dabei. Danke!


----------



## Rodriguez06 (31. August 2014)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Tja.... wärst du besser gleich mitgefahren, den wir hatten zumindest die eine tourhälfte trocken.
> Am schluß kams dann satt von oben , aber da war die heimat na.
> Wir hatten ne feucht fröhliche tour	 ;-)
> 43km/580hm


Jau, ich auch. 
War zwar nur eine kleine Runde (25Km/450Hm), aber ich habe die Hucke auch gut nass bekommen. 
Schlamm gab es auch reichlich, die Waschmaschine läuft schon. 

Gruß
Rüdiger


----------



## maxxorange (31. August 2014)

Genau, mein Senf noch dazu....nass bis auf die Haut...3 Mann und 1 Frau. Hat mir Spaß gemacht. Klasse tour,  schlammigschöne trails, alles Top. Danke Micha!!!
Viele Grüße, Stefan


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. September 2014)

Ist jemand hier, der morgen nachmittag ab/um 16 Uhr eine Runde drehen mag oder auch Samstag? Sonntag kann ich nicht biken, da muss ich nach Hilden, letzter Umpireeinsatz des Jahres...


----------



## akimam (4. September 2014)

Schade kann leider nicht.


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. September 2014)

ein anderes Mal...vielleicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akimam (4. September 2014)




----------



## maxxorange (5. September 2014)

Kann diesen Sonntag....


----------



## maxxorange (6. September 2014)

Versuche mich Morgen um 11 h von P+R Bonn-Ramersdorf bis BreibergeTal durchzuschlagen. Bin die Strecke gestern Morgen mit jankr Probe gefahren. Ca. 2- 3 h. Allerdings ohne Streckenrekord. 
Wer Lust hat,  ist gerne gesehen. 
Fahre bei jedem Wetter! VG, Stefan


----------



## maxxorange (6. September 2014)

Wetterprognose für Morgen 19 - 22 Grad,  weniger Schauer wie heute, aber Regenjacke ist nie verkehrt


----------



## cruisingfix (6. September 2014)

....muß So.  arbeiten   (bürgerfest in beuel) ....  kann nicht mit radeln.


----------



## maxxorange (6. September 2014)

Gibt's bei Dir anschließend die Currywurst. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GB5 (6. September 2014)

hallo biker,
geht morgen eine tour ab hennef um 10 uhr 
lidl parkplatz?


----------



## akimam (6. September 2014)

bis jetzt ist ab 9:00 Uhr eine Tour geplant, ich kann versuchen sie auf 10 Uhr zu verlegen. 35 bis 40 km 500hm ca. 4h


----------



## GB5 (6. September 2014)

9:00 uhr geht auch 
wo geht die tour hin?


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. September 2014)

Komme eben von einer Spritztour mit meinem 12jährigen Neffen, wir sind kreuzundquerraufundrunter die Sieg bis Merten, euch viel Spaß morgen und dann in Bälde mal eine gemeinsame Tour...vielleicht schon nä Sonntag


----------



## akimam (6. September 2014)

wer möchte findet sich morgen10 Uhr auf dem  lidel Parkplatz ein. Tourverlauf: weingartsgasse, happerschoss, siegelsknippen, franzhäuschen, steilberg, kalldaun, wahnbachtalsperre, bröl. LG


----------



## akimam (6. September 2014)

maxxorange, komm doch auch mit, es ist zwar nicht das 7G aber dafür ganz viel trail.


----------



## maxxorange (6. September 2014)

akimam schrieb:


> maxxorange, komm doch auch mit, es ist zwar nicht das 7G aber dafür ganz viel trail.


 Hi akimam, oki, hast mich überzeugtich bin um 10 h beim lidl


----------



## akimam (6. September 2014)

supi freu mich


----------



## aceofspades (7. September 2014)

Danke für die schöne Tour heute - gerne wieder

Gruss Gerd


----------



## akimam (7. September 2014)

Wir waren 6 und auch mal 7, ca.35km (Navi ist zwischendurch ausgefallen) geschätzte 400hm mit viel Sonne. Es hat Spass gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxorange (8. September 2014)

akimam schrieb:


> Wir waren 6 und auch mal 7, ca.35km (Navi ist zwischendurch ausgefallen) geschätzte 400hm mit viel Sonne. Es hat Spass gemacht.


akimam hat eine klasse trailreiche Tour geguidet. Habe technisch wieder einiges  dazugelernt. Nochmals Vielen Dank !


----------



## Dede21 (8. September 2014)

Fahrt ihr auch mal unter der Woche abends? So ab 18.30-19h für 2h.
Ich war jetzt länger nicht mehr dabei, da sonntags meist irgendwas anderes  ansteht.

Im Dunkeln ist es schon angenehmer, wenn man nicht allein unterwegs ist 
Würde mich dann gerne mal abschließen.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (8. September 2014)

Dede21 schrieb:


> Im Dunkeln ist es schon angenehmer, wenn man nicht allein unterwegs ist



Stimmt, ich bin da auch ungern allein im Wald. 
Kommst Du aus Hennef?

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## Dede21 (8. September 2014)

Ja. Aus dem Hennefer Norden...


----------



## püzz (8. September 2014)

Dede21 schrieb:


> Ja. Aus dem Hennefer Norden...



Also aus Heisterschoss?


----------



## Heitzer77 (8. September 2014)

Wenn es passt würde ich auch mal abends mitkommen.


----------



## maxxorange (9. September 2014)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich bin da auch ungern allein im Wald.
> Kommst Du aus Hennef?
> 
> Gruß
> Rodriguez



Bei einer Solotour solltest Du stets Dein Handy dabei haben.....für den Notfall 
VG, Stefan


----------



## Dede21 (9. September 2014)

Wie sieht es denn diesen Mittwoch um 19h aus?
Auf bekannten Wegen durch den Siegburger und Lohmarer Wald - HCM, ... ?


----------



## cruisingfix (9. September 2014)

...leider muß i immerzu arbeiten u. kann selbst um 19h nicht mitfahren.
Doch So.  wär i wieder am start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rodriguez06 (9. September 2014)

Dede21 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn diesen Mittwoch um 19h aus?
> Auf bekannten Wegen durch den Siegburger und Lohmarer Wald - HCM, ... ?


Mittwoch muss ich lange arbeiten, vielleicht Do?


----------



## Dede21 (9. September 2014)

Donnerstag kann ich nicht. Aber der Winter ist ja noch lang


----------



## Rodriguez06 (9. September 2014)

Dede21 schrieb:


> Donnerstag kann ich nicht. Aber der Winter ist ja noch lang


Stimmt, im Moment ist es um 19:00 Uhr ja auch noch gar nicht richtig dunkel.


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. September 2014)

Wo wäre der Treffpunkt am Donnerstag? Nur Licht hab ich nicht...


----------



## maxxorange (10. September 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wo wäre der Treffpunkt am Donnerstag? Nur Licht hab ich nicht...



Hey Du Schnarchnase, Du hast am Donnerstag eine Verabredung und brauchst kein Licht


----------



## maxxorange (10. September 2014)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> ...leider muß i immerzu arbeiten u. kann selbst um 19h nicht mitfahren.
> Doch So.  wär i wieder am start


Isch auch Sonntag können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akimam (10. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
heute möchte ich eine Runde drehen, ca. 15 km
kann ab 17 Uhr bis 19:30 Uhr
kann noch jemand?


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. September 2014)

maxxorange schrieb:


> Isch auch Sonntag können


Sonntagsfahrer  Hut nicht vergessen!


----------



## maxxorange (11. September 2014)

Ich kann Sonntag nun doch nicht........hab Thekendienst.....(ohne Hut)
schaut doch mal rein, Ihr werdet Euch wundern

vom 12. - 15. 09. ist in Wachtberg Ließem auf dem Rheinhöhenhof Scheunenkirmes.
Fr. ab 19 h Disco, Eintritt € 5,- ab 16J., mit Double C exclusive DJ Set, open End... 
Sa. ab 19 h Scheunenball mit Livemusik von Hotpeppers und Mennekrather, Cocktailbar, open End ....
So. ab 11 h Familientag
Die Alternative zum Bayernzelt auf PüMa
www.scheunenkirmes-liessem.de


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. September 2014)

Bei mir wird es Sonntag davon abhängen, wie gesund ich aus dem Fahrtechnik-Kurs herauskomme  wäre aber eher für eine überschaubare Runde von rund 3 Stunden netto und Höhenmeter bis ca. 600...Vorschläge bitte gern


----------



## maxxorange (11. September 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Bei mir wird es Sonntag davon abhängen, wie gesund ich aus dem Fahrtechnik-Kurs herauskomme  wäre aber eher für eine überschaubare Runde von rund 3 Stunden netto und Höhenmeter bis ca. 600...Vorschläge bitte gern


cruisingfix und akimam können auch klapprigschlappe Surfer guiden


----------



## akimam (11. September 2014)

kann leider am Sonntag auch nicht, muss arbeiten


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. September 2014)

akimam schrieb:


> kann leider am Sonntag auch nicht, muss arbeiten


Eine Feierabendrunde um HCM am Montag ginge auch


----------



## akimam (11. September 2014)

Gerne! Ab 16:30 Uhr


----------



## Sueßstoff (12. September 2014)

fährt auch jmd im raum seelscheid ?!


----------



## cruisingfix (13. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
also i wollte morgen kurbeln.
Start 10h  lidlparkplatz hennef/ost.
...ist wer dabei ?!  Hoffe wetter spielt mit.
 Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (13. September 2014)

Grüße...
Komme eben vom Fahrtechnikkurs im Bergischen...setze morgen ausnahmsweise mal aus und fahre Montag mit akimam in den Feierabend, Treffpunkt Sieglinde spätestens 17.15 Uhr und dann HCM und was sonst noch auf dem Weg liegt.
Nächster Sonntag bitte gern...


----------



## Rodriguez06 (13. September 2014)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> also i wollte morgen kurbeln.
> Start 10h  lidlparkplatz hennef/ost.
> ...ist wer dabei ?!  Hoffe wetter spielt mit.
> Gruß


Hi Micha,

ich bin dabei (wenn das Wetter mitspielt).

Gruß
Rüdiger


----------



## GB5 (13. September 2014)

hallo biker,
wo geht die tour hin..?


----------



## cruisingfix (13. September 2014)

.......I dachte so an wahner heide.... aber wir entscheiden auch gerne morgen vorort spontan.
...auf jeden fall auch anfängertauglich wenn gewünscht.


----------



## akimam (13. September 2014)

Viel Spaß!!!


----------



## GB5 (13. September 2014)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> .......I dachte so an wahner heide.... aber wir entscheiden auch gerne morgen vorort spontan.
> ...auf jeden fall auch anfängertauglich wenn gewünscht.



danke habe aber nichts gegen eine trail lastige tour


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. September 2014)

GB5 schrieb:


> danke habe aber nichts gegen eine trail lastige tour


Michaaaaa....dör Hörr wünscht einmal Drachenflugschanze LINKS rum


----------



## Heitzer77 (13. September 2014)

Da ich erst morgen Nachmittag aus München wieder komme falle ich für morgen aus.

Gruß Heitzer


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. September 2014)

Wäre denn Bulls Tour Nr. 2 am Ring...ebenso mal in die Runde gefragt, etwas für den 21.09.? Oder vielleicht mal eine Abenteuer-ins-Blaue-Tour durchs Siegsteiger-Land?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GB5 (13. September 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Michaaaaa....dör Hörr wünscht einmal Drachenflugschanze LINKS rum


ist der schwer zufahren bzw. wo ist der den ?


----------



## cruisingfix (13. September 2014)

....von fahren kann dort nicht wirklich sprechen	 ;-)	eher von kontrolliertem runtergleiten mit irgendwie kontakt am rad   .... lol
...erzähle morgen davon !


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. September 2014)

Von dort aus rechts oder links rum...links schwerer, Wanderer sollen sich seltenst verirren wurde mir gesagt...ride on  P.S.: Google hilft


----------



## maxxorange (16. September 2014)

Maria und ich würden am Sonntag gerne mitfahren, auch Nürburgring. Viele Grüße, Urlaubär


----------



## Rodriguez06 (16. September 2014)

Hallo,

ist heute Abend zufällig jemand im Bereich Lohmarer Wald oder Wahner Heide unterwegs 
bzw. hat Lust auf eine kleine spontane Feierabendrunde ab ca. 18:00 Uhr? 
Gern auch mit Licht, dann kann ich meine neue Funzel Magicshine MJ-862 ausprobieren. 

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## Dede21 (16. September 2014)

Leider keine Zeit heute :-\  
Nächste Woche sieht es bei mir wieder besser aus. Vielleicht Montag oder Mittwoch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rodriguez06 (16. September 2014)

Dede21 schrieb:


> Leider keine Zeit heute :-\
> Nächste Woche sieht es bei mir wieder besser aus. Vielleicht Montag oder Mittwoch?


Hallo Dede,

nächste Woche bin ich beruflich viel unterwegs, da geht es bei mir leider nicht. Vielleicht kurzfristig - mal sehen. 
Dann werde ich wohl gleich eine kleine Solorunde machen: "Rodriguez allein im Wald" 

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. September 2014)

Diesen Freitag könnte ich, ab 16.30 Uhr. Ab Samstag soll es regnerischer werden.


----------



## Sueßstoff (19. September 2014)

Wird am Wochende was gefahren ? Nürburgring etc ?


----------



## cruisingfix (19. September 2014)

So.  fahren ...hab i vor.
Doch das Wetter wird wohl sehr bescheiden. Da ist zum Ring fahren noch zu überlegen ,oder ?!


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. September 2014)

Vielleicht auch mal Ri. Stromberg-Trail hin mit Bike statt Zug und dann ab Eitorf mit Zug zurück


----------



## maxxorange (19. September 2014)

Falle generell wegen Einnahme von Antibiotika für die nächsten drei Wochen aus


----------



## maxxorange (19. September 2014)

Zum spazierenfahren reicht's Grad noch....


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. September 2014)

Gut, wenn man ein oranjenes Hollandrad sein Eigen nennt  Spaß beiseite, gute Besserung Stefan!


----------



## Sueßstoff (20. September 2014)

Hat sonst noch jemand Vorschläge.. Siebengebirge oder um die wtv


----------



## akimam (20. September 2014)

Von mir auch gute Besserung, und allen anderen eine schöne Tour. Verabschiede mich in ein langes Wochenende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (20. September 2014)

......Hallo zusammen,
sollte es morgen trocken sein u. nicht regnen wie verrückt, würde i gern fahren.
Wohin wieweit usw. könnten wir ja beratschlagen am treffpunkt lidl 10h.
Wer mag mitkurbeln?  Tourvorschlag talsperre o sonstiges....

gruß Micha


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. September 2014)

Bin dabei, Micha. Dabei darf es am VR gerne bissl matschig wern


----------



## cruisingfix (20. September 2014)

.....sind wir nicht immer alle auf der suche nach Trail u schlamm	 lol 
.....doch das soll niemand abschrecken... es geht auch mit fast ohne.   ;-))


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. September 2014)

Ich hoffe, du meinst es geht auch fast immer ohne Suche, weil sich Trail u Schlamm eh wieder so langsam brüderlich umarmen


----------



## -Shodan- (20. September 2014)

Okay. Claudia und meinereiner wären dabei. Tja und was das Wetter angeht lassen wir uns überraschen. Sind doch eh die X-Blade-Gang.


----------



## -Shodan- (20. September 2014)

So, kleines Update: Madame's Plattfuß hat sich doch als veritabler Speichenriss rausgestellt, daher werd ich wohl allein antreten.


----------



## Sueßstoff (20. September 2014)

Oki, 10 Uhr ...hoffe das Wetter passt....


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. September 2014)

Jo, super - freu mich auf euch alle!


----------



## -Shodan- (21. September 2014)

So, hier hats wohl grad erst geregnet. Wie schauts denn aus in Hennef? Fahren wir? (Eh ich jetzt alles umsonst ins Auto pack)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (21. September 2014)

"Das Wort zum Sonntag	   ;-)  "
Guten morgen liebe Hobbyradler,  tja -wie is die lage dort draußen ?!
Haben die Mtb-Götter uns vergessen?, sind sie auf Urlaub u haben vergeßen die Schleußentore zu schließen?
Wer weis , wer weis. Oder wollen sie uns nur prüfen?!  Unsere stärke testen. 
Fakt ist :  ....es regnet mehr oder weniger seit stunden u das wird (dank modernster technik vorherzusehn) auch so bleiben.
Aber wie sollen wir uns entscheiden :  gemeinsam klatschnaß werden mit der Hoffnung auf wolkenlücken.
Oder lieber der gesundheit u der sauberkeit zu liebe im hause bleiben ?!   Last uns nachdenken......

Gruß 

PS :


----------



## -Shodan- (21. September 2014)

Hm, also wenns wirklich mit Unterbrechung die ganze Zeit raascht, dann bin ich doch raus. Muss nächste Woche topfit auf Arbeit sein und hab dann noch genug zuhause im Trockenen zu erledigen.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (21. September 2014)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> "Das Wort zum Sonntag	   ;-)  "
> Fakt ist :  ....es regnet mehr oder weniger seit stunden u das wird (dank modernster technik vorherzusehn) auch so bleiben.



Wenn ich mir auf dem Regenradar die Wolken so anschaue, die da kontinuierlich von Westen nachrücken, ist da nicht viel mit Wolkenlücken. 
Ich bleibe auch lieber im Trockenen und schaue mir mal die Entwicklung zum Nachmittag hin an.

Vielleicht mache ich dann noch eine kleine Spontantour in der Umgebung.
Nach den Regenmengen der letzten Stunden allerdings vorrangig auf Forstautobahnen.
Nach einer richtige Schlammschlacht ist mir heute irgendwie nicht. 

Gruß
Rüdiger


----------



## Sueßstoff (21. September 2014)

Hier in seelscheid ist kein regen' nur bewölkt .....


----------



## cruisingfix (21. September 2014)

.... gerad im moment is hennef stark bewölkt aber auch trocken, weitesgehend zumindest.
Doch   seht auf den regenradar  u schaut was dort die nächsten stunden auf uns zukommt.
Vielleicht sollten wir besser ne Arche bauen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. September 2014)

Was wäre der Sonntag ohne Hennefer Wetterzweifel  Regen hat aufgehört bzw. Niederschlagsmengenvorhersage 0,4mm...

Also i mag fahrn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sueßstoff (21. September 2014)

Besser sind Schwimmreifen am Rad..müsste doch genügen


----------



## Sueßstoff (21. September 2014)

Kommt gleich noch was dann wirds zur Mittagzeit besser und am Abend wieder regen.....

Ich wuerde auch wollen...muss eine Entscheidung haben wegen Sachen packen und anfahrt


----------



## Sueßstoff (21. September 2014)

Laut regenradar 10.30 ...11 Uhr erreicht uns eine schlechtwetterfront... sollen wir dann statt 10 Uhr was später treffen und das Wetter bis dahin im Auge behalten?... ..


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. September 2014)

Von mir kommen die Zweifel nicht, aber wenn wir alle fein vor dem Computer sitzen bleiben brauchts keine Entscheidung  mal gucken, wer dann da ist.


----------



## cruisingfix (21. September 2014)

Nach gründlicher studie des wetterverlaufs , hab i mich entschieden zuhause zu bleiben.
...ab 10.30  soll es übel regnen , bitte beachtet das.  Die entscheidung fällt mir nicht leicht, da i wirklich nur Sonntags fahren kann.


----------



## Sueßstoff (21. September 2014)

Oki, ich packe Sachen...bis gleich....kann aber sein das ich einige min spaeter komme...


----------



## Sueßstoff (21. September 2014)

Wer kommt alles?...


----------



## Rodriguez06 (21. September 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Von mir kommen die Zweifel nicht, aber wenn wir alle fein vor dem Computer sitzen bleiben brauchts keine Entscheidung  mal gucken, wer dann da ist.


Du hast ja auch ein englisches Rad. 
Das ist für schlechtes Wetter ausgelegt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. September 2014)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Nach gründlicher studie des wetterverlaufs , hab i mich entschieden zuhause zu bleiben.
> ...ab 10.30  soll es übel regnen , bitte beachtet das.  Die entscheidung fällt mir nicht leicht, da i wirklich nur Sonntags fahren kann.


Wie oft ist es mal nicht gut gegangen, im letzten Jahr? Ein Mal? Sonst haben wir am Ende immer drüber gelacht.


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. September 2014)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Du hast ja auch ein englisches Rad.
> Das ist für schlechtes Wetter ausgelegt.


Die, die sich vorher nicht committen, sondern am Fahrtag den Ich-bleib-zuhause-Geber machen...muss man nicht mit diskutieren ob oder ob nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (21. September 2014)

Ist noch fast ne Stunde hin...Vorschlag Treffpunkt 10.30 Uhr und dann wird die Welt besser...aussehen... Hopp,  einschlagen, Leute!


----------



## Rodriguez06 (21. September 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Die, die sich vorher nicht committen, sondern am Fahrtag den Ich-bleib-zuhause-Geber machen...muss man nicht mit diskutieren ob oder ob nicht


Ach Rene... lass gut sein.


----------



## -Shodan- (21. September 2014)

Wenns umme Ecke wäre würde ich es vielleicht auch drauf ankommen lassen, aber mit ner halben Stunde  Anfahrt ist es mir zu unsicher. Bin also raus.


----------



## Sueßstoff (21. September 2014)

Stellt sich fuer heute schwierig raus...ich fahre dann jetzt bei mir in den Wäldern... wünsche Euch noch einen angenehmen Sonntag!


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. September 2014)

Sueßstoff schrieb:


> Stellt sich fuer heute schwierig raus...ich fahre dann jetzt bei mir in den Wäldern... wünsche Euch noch einen angenehmen Sonntag!


Grüße an die Stubenhocker 

Jo, Frank, hat mir viel Spaß gemacht  heute eben Much und Umgebung...am Ende sagt mein VDO 34,65 Km, 621 Hm, 616 Tm, 18% Steigung max., 4% Durchschnitt.
Zwar war es in der ersten Tourhälfte bissl nass, aber wir waren ja heiß wie Frittenfett aufs fahren, da ist die Nässe von oben quasi schon an der Oberfläche verdunstet


----------



## Handlampe (21. September 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> ...am Ende sagt mein VDO 34,65 Km, 621 Hm, 616 Tm, 18% Steigung max., 4% Durchschnitt.




...mich würde jetzt auch noch der Kalorienverbrauch interessieren...


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. September 2014)

Gibts nicht, brauche ich nicht und ist ansonsten ein neues Spielzeug


----------



## -Shodan- (21. September 2014)

Apropos neues Spielzeug - hab den Tag trotzdem sinnvoll genutzt und mir supergünstig ne Bullet 5S geschossen. Die nächste Tour wird also medial begleitet...


----------



## cruisingfix (24. September 2014)

Hallo,
wollte mal so in den Raum stellen  das i So. gerne Biken wollte.
Wer kann u mag mitkurbeln ?! 

Gruß Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heitzer77 (24. September 2014)

Also ich bin dabei!


----------



## akimam (24. September 2014)

bin dabei


----------



## -Shodan- (24. September 2014)

Ich heb auch mal (zwei) Finger. Falls Material und Mensch bis dahin wieder flott sind. Sonst nur einer.


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. September 2014)

Die Wetteraussichten für Sonntag sollen ja prima sein. Wäre das nicht DIE Gelegenheit für eine Ring-Abschluss-Tour...die etwas größere Runde?


----------



## cruisingfix (25. September 2014)

Ok.... so also....die planung startet mal.
Nürburgring is ein vorschlag der, wenn das wetter past, gut ist. Die runde nennt sich "bulls waterproof" 
Ca.  46km/1000hm.
Wer hätte lust an den start zu gehn ?!  Treffpunkt am besten an der Nordschleife/touristeneinfahrt auf dem schotterparkplatz gegenüber.
10h müßten wir starten   ...denke i.
gruß micha


----------



## Heitzer77 (25. September 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (25. September 2014)

......so hier der screenshot vom eventuellen treffpunkt. Von dort aus ist es nur knapp 1km u wir wären auf der tourroute.
Also meldet euch bitte   wer so mit mag. Die strecke wäre für warscheinlich alle eine unbekannte, das macht die sache interresant.


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. September 2014)

Hi,
also ich fänds klasse  und falls nicht der Sascha den zweiten Bikeplatz in deinem "Transporter" reserviert, würde ich es hiermit gerne tun.
Na, schaun mer mal. 
Grüße


----------



## -Shodan- (25. September 2014)

Hab die Tour schon ins GPS gepackt. Da müssen wir uns aber ranhalten, ab 21 Uhr läuft die RB Rampage Übertragung. Für mich könnte es nach der Knüppelwoche aber auch die Tour ne Nummer drunter sein. Am Abend vorher ist noch ein Festival. Immer dieser Freizeitstress... hmpf.


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. September 2014)

Schau, das eine Wochenende ist es "Freizeitstress", das nächste schlechtes Wetter, dann mal Rad kaputt. Ich finde, gute Gelegenheiten sollte man beim Schopfe packen - lG


----------



## cruisingfix (26. September 2014)

...vom Timing her sollte es ungefähr so laufen	....10h treffpunkt -ca. 4std unterwegs mit mtb -so sollte eigentlich jeder wieder
spätestens um 16h zuhause sein. das wäre zumindest mein wunsch.


----------



## aceofspades (26. September 2014)

Bin momentan gesundheitlich nicht ganz auf der Höhe  - wenn ich mich gut fühle , komm ich gerne dazu


----------



## cruisingfix (27. September 2014)

Guten morgen fangemeinde,
bis jetzt is der zuspruch für unsere angdachte eifeltour recht dünn.
Also liebe mitleser lasst uns an euren gedanken teilhaben, u sagt was u ob ihr kurbeln möchtet.
Wäre schon schön wenn sich ein paar mehr zusammen tuen könnten, gemeinsam leiden  ;-)

Gruß Micha


----------



## akimam (27. September 2014)

Nö für N-Ring, bleibe lieber in Hennef und Umgebung.


----------



## -Shodan- (27. September 2014)

Naja, der Ring ist nicht ganz umme Ecke, aber schon nett zu fahren da. Und das Wetter heut lässt ja schon auf Gutes hoffen.


----------



## cruisingfix (27. September 2014)

So..... das wetter wird wohl mitspielen, die aussichten sind gut.
i habe allerdings gehofft das etwas mehr leute sich am Eifelründchen anhängen würden.

Cruisingfix
Heitzer
Trailsurfer
Shodan + ?!
....
wer wäre denn noch dabei.... bitte meldet euch
denn die ringrunde schreit nach mehr mitfahrern	... 
....oder wäre es allgemein mehr von interesse hier im Umkreis zu radeln ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (27. September 2014)

Guten Nachmittag...Wetter heute spitzenmäßig....bissl shoppen, Eis, Biergarten........macht Lust, den schlaffen Körper zum Ausgleich zu quälen 
Letztes Mal war der Rü auch am Ring, meldet sich halt nicht gern offiziell an zu den Touren  kannst du nochmal die Geodaten für den Treffpunkt bzw. das Navi teilen @cruisingfix


----------



## Heitzer77 (27. September 2014)




----------



## cruisingfix (27. September 2014)

Info :  ....also Heitzer u ich wir fahren zum treffpunkt in der Eifel/parkplatz gegenüber nordschleifeneinfahrt.
das wetter is so stabil da wäre es eine schande die gelegenheit nicht zu nutzen.  Drum "Bulls waterproof" Tour.
 Also bis morgen früh 10h. Euch allen ne gute fahrt morgen.
... u die mitstreiter die auch in die Eifel kommen, seit bitte pünktlich damit wir nicht zu lange warten müßen.

mfg Micha


----------



## -Shodan- (27. September 2014)

Ich komme, falls wir Claudias Rad noch zusammengebaut kriegen sie vielleicht auch. 10 Uhr ist eingeplant, ist aber auch ne Stunde Fahrt da runter.


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. September 2014)

etwaige handynummer sollten - zwecks zeitigem melden einer verkraftbaren verspätung - bekannt sein


----------



## cruisingfix (27. September 2014)

Tja  ...das klingt nach Nachtschicht für T.   damit die bikes startbereit sind.
  ......


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. September 2014)

also am Anfang der Saison stand etEt klar besser im Saft, daher lieber mal überlegen wer hier an-tritt falls die nightshift failed


----------



## -Shodan- (27. September 2014)

Wird sich alles auf die ein oder andere Art fügen. Da mach ich mir keinen Stress drum. Ich hab Michas Nummer.


----------



## GeorgeP (28. September 2014)

Tja 10 uhr treffpunkt war mir leider zu früh, schade.

Ich hoffe ihr hatte ne menge spaß, ich werd dann jetzt mal über die GH gondeln ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (28. September 2014)

Wenn ich schon nicht in der Eifel war, so hatte ich wenigstens einen Blick dorthin


----------



## cruisingfix (28. September 2014)

So...Hallo....
zurück aus der Eifel.  5 mann am start.... 52km/900hm bezwungen. Eine schöne runde war es u man kann "Bulls waterproof" nur weiter empfehlen.
Super viel los am Ring heute, das wetter is hammer.
@Thor	....die schmerzen gehn hoffentlich vorüber u du behälst die tour in guter erinnerung.	

gruß an alle


----------



## Heitzer77 (28. September 2014)




----------



## Heitzer77 (28. September 2014)

Bei KM 35 beginnt das Tal der Schmerzen, aber die Schlüsselstelle war bei KM 0!


----------



## Rodriguez06 (28. September 2014)

Wasserfall am Waterproof.

Fünf biker mit fünf bikes.
Die Farben sind etwas "schräg", aber egal.

Tolle Tour bei Traumwetter.


----------



## GeorgeP (28. September 2014)

also ich kann nur sagen kompliment, ich bei meinem derzeitgen fittness zustand wäre da ordentlich abgekackt. Ich war ja schon nach nur 42 Km und lächerlichen 335 Hm völlig am ende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (28. September 2014)




----------



## Rodriguez06 (28. September 2014)

Heitzer77 schrieb:


> Bei KM 35 beginnt das Tan der Schmerzen, aber die Schlüsselstelle war bei KM 0!


Tja,

da kamen dann noch böse 300 HM (lang und schmutzig)


----------



## Rodriguez06 (28. September 2014)

Danke George, jetzt sieht man mehr. 
Bei der nächsten Tour bist du aber wieder dabei, ok?


----------



## GeorgeP (28. September 2014)

Ach ich mit meinem 26 zoll panzer kann doch bei euch nicht mithalten 

Bock hab ich auf alle fälle


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. September 2014)

Die heutige Tour stand zweifelsfrei unter dem Motto "Einer für alle, alle für einen"  und die Schlüsselstelle war wirklich der nervenaufreibende Einstieg und gutes Omen für einen genialen Sonntag. War mir eine Ehre, die Höhen- und Tiefenmeter und Täler der Tränen mitzuvernichten, Männers!


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. September 2014)

GeorgeP schrieb:


>


Der harte Kern der Hennefer-Fixcruiser-Bande am Start


----------



## Rodriguez06 (28. September 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Die heutige Tour stand zweifelsfrei unter dem Motto "Einer für alle, alle für einen"  und die Schlüsselstelle war wirklich der nervenaufreibende Einstieg und gutes Omen für einen genialen Sonntag. War mir eine Ehre, die Höhen- und Tiefenmeter und Täler der Tränen mitzuvernichten, Männers!



Wie wärs hiermit:  

http://www.amazon.de/Elektronischer...d=1411921959&sr=8-1&keywords=schlüsselpiepser


----------



## cruisingfix (28. September 2014)

.......Das  Foto  is doch preisverdächtig.
Hiermit nominiere i es für den Great bike award"	 
Gut das wir es hinbekommen haben.
@George	....da hast du eine chance verpasst	;-)


----------



## Heitzer77 (28. September 2014)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Wie wärs hiermit:
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Elektronischer...d=1411921959&sr=8-1&keywords=schlüsselpiepser


Finde ich gut


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. September 2014)

Heitzer77 schrieb:


> Finde ich gut


Der Rodriguez-Sucher - als ultimatives Tourentool angepriesen - war schon teuer genug  
piep-piep-piep, ich hab euch alle lieb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Shodan- (28. September 2014)

Hab als Entspannungstherapie erst Mal drei Schläuche geflickt und datt Bike von Madame wieder zusammengebastelt. Dann noch nen lecker Flammkuchen und die Welt schaut wieder ganz anders aus.

Ich beantrage übrigens offiziell die Umbenennung von "Trailsurfer" in "Keeper of the Key"...


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. September 2014)

ICH Keeper





DU Beeper


----------



## -Shodan- (28. September 2014)

Wir können Dir mal nen GPS-Track aufzeichnen, damit Du Dich in Deinem Rucksack zurecht findest.


----------



## Heitzer77 (28. September 2014)

Ich habe auch schon sein neues Trikot gefunden!
Ein Car Key Anzug


----------



## Rodriguez06 (29. September 2014)

Key-keeper


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. September 2014)

Ich hab auch noch nen Tipp... damits an den letzten Anstiegen noch besser geht...
http://www.fitness-dealer.de/Dextro-Energy-Liquid-Geld-Box-a-18-Beutel-je-60ml

Der Link hat den besten Preis und man kann bis zu drei Sorten mischen, wenn man mag.

Ansonsten 1,99 Euro/Tube im Einzelhandel.


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Oktober 2014)

Wer wäre Sonntag bei einer Tour in der Umgebung dabei? Ölberg? Drachenflugschanze? Ringwälle ohne Heilbrunnen?


----------



## cruisingfix (1. Oktober 2014)

....... wäre dabei.


----------



## etClaudia (2. Oktober 2014)

Hey zusammen, morgen wäre doch frei und das Wetter schön (Sonntag übrigens nicht so schön vorhergesagt). 
Mein bike und ich wären für eine leichte Tour wieder fit.
VG. C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Oktober 2014)

Ich kann dieses WE nur am Sonntag. Aber du kannst mal @akimam wegen Freitagstour anpingen, VG


----------



## maxxorange (2. Oktober 2014)

dabei Surfer schrieb:


> Ich kann dieses WE nur am Sonntag. Aber du kannst mal @akimam wegen Freitagstour anpingen, VG


Sonntag fabei


----------



## maxxorange (2. Oktober 2014)

Sonntag dabei. 10 h Lidl, wie immer?


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Oktober 2014)

maxxorange schrieb:


> Sonntag fabei


dabelhaft! 


maxxorange schrieb:


> 10 h Lidl, wie immer?


Wenn nicht fann, bann fann?


----------



## -Shodan- (2. Oktober 2014)

ma Butter bei die Fische: watt is mit morgen? Wahnbachtalsperre oder su jet. Oder sagt jemand Nudscheidtschaukel was? Hab nen Track bei Gpsies gefunden...


----------



## akimam (3. Oktober 2014)

10 Uhr Lidl, So um die 35km rund um Hennef dann wäre ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (3. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
i bin heute nicht am start  da i  einem anderen hobby nachgehe.
Im gegensatz zu letztem So. werde i heute nicht an der nordschleife fahren -sondern um u. drauf.   
Brumm   brummm.....
Hoffe das wetter am So. geht nicht ganz den bach runter, denn da wollte i kurbeln (10h lidl).
Gruß


----------



## GB5 (3. Oktober 2014)

@cruisingfix
brumm brumm ist eine gute Idee was fährst du den für eine?


----------



## -Shodan- (3. Oktober 2014)

@akimam wir wollten gegen 12 in Hennef starten, falls du das noch liest...


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Oktober 2014)

Dann hättest du sogar zwei Tempomacherinnen...bzw. Abschleppstangen


----------



## -Shodan- (3. Oktober 2014)

Die Tour wollen wir mal abfahren: www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=wienjienpbophlpc


----------



## -Shodan- (3. Oktober 2014)

Ist schon spät, wird also doch 12.30h. Lidl Bröltalstr. Nähe Autobahn/Shell als Treffpunkt.


----------



## akimam (3. Oktober 2014)

Ich hoffe ihr habt auch eine schöne Tour gehabt. Wir waren zu dritt, 30 km viele HM.


----------



## -Shodan- (3. Oktober 2014)

Jupp. War gut. Sowas um die 35 und 1000. Kaiserwetter. Aber der Track ist Müll - von wegen 680hm. Tz...


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Oktober 2014)

Na, dann Glückwunsch allen zum geschafften!  Jetzt heisst es, die Form zu konservieren und am Sonntag nicht durch Ausreden oder Abwesenheit zu glänzen


----------



## -Shodan- (3. Oktober 2014)

Je nach Wetter shreddern wir da ein wenig in Altenberg. Man kann ja nicht immer nur Touren fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Oktober 2014)

Ooch, ich dachte So mehr an Drachflugschanze, da kann Altenberg auch nicht mithalten...jedenfalls nicht mit dem, was die meisten "hier" so fahren...können...  OK, bebilderte Schiebungen "hier" ums Eck gibts ja auch schon


----------



## Mauerwinkel (4. Oktober 2014)

Hab den Track mal eingestellt, guckst du hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=vgwlewedjrogszkf
Danach sind es nur 660hm. Aber mir kam es auch mehr vor. Naja, Höhenmessung mit Telefon-GPS ist eben sehr ungenau, wahrscheinlich stimmt dein Garmin da eher.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (4. Oktober 2014)

Hab vor zwei Wochen erst in ähnlicher Form die Wahnbachtalsperre umrundet, allerdings die Straßenstücke (Pohlhausen und Remschoß) ausgelassen und die Trails noch mitgenommen. Bei mir waren es ca. 800hm mit einem barometrischen Höhenmesser am Tacho. Mit dem Handy-GPS bekomme ich auch nicht immer plausible Werte hin, da ist das Ding einfach zu ungenau.


----------



## Mauerwinkel (4. Oktober 2014)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Hab vor zwei Wochen erst in ähnlicher Form die Wahnbachtalsperre umrundet, allerdings die Straßenstücke (Pohlhausen und Remschoß) ausgelassen und die Trails noch mitgenommen.



Stell doch die Tour bei GPSies mal ein, insbesondere bei Pohlhausen haben wir den Trail am See lang nicht gefunden.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (4. Oktober 2014)

Habe keine GPS Aufzeichnungen. Einfach dem roten Symbol vom Siegsteig Erlebniswanderweg folgen. Ein steiles Stück muss getragen werden, da kommt man leider nicht hoch. Angaben beziehen sich auf eine Runde gegen den Uhrzeigersinn (zuerst über Happerschoß, Pin usw.). In entgegengesetzter Richtung macht die Runde nur wenig Sinn, da dort die ganzen Abfahrten fehlen.


----------



## cruisingfix (4. Oktober 2014)

Wie siehts den aus mit morgen?!  Wer hat den lust zu fahren ?  Treffpunkt 10h lidl wie gehabt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Oktober 2014)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Wie siehts den aus mit morgen?!  Wer hat den lust zu fahren ?  Treffpunkt 10h lidl wie gehabt.


Die, die schon auf der Vorseite zugesagt haben, bestimmt!


----------



## akimam (4. Oktober 2014)

OK. Bin da.


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Oktober 2014)

akimam schrieb:


> OK. Bin da.


Deine Sigma-Lampe brennt, schreibt "ich komm auch" in den Himmel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akimam (4. Oktober 2014)

Lol


----------



## Rodriguez06 (4. Oktober 2014)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Hoffe das wetter am So. geht nicht ganz den bach runter, denn da wollte i kurbeln (10h lidl).
> Gruß



Bin auch dabei.
Wie immer, wenn das Wetter passt.


----------



## -Shodan- (5. Oktober 2014)

Ich brauch nach den Touren mal wieder 'n paar Trails. Also gehts für mich eher Richtung Altenberg.


----------



## cruisingfix (5. Oktober 2014)

@Thor	.... wenn alle lust haben  wollte i heute ne kl.tour drehen, die trailanteil hat (bis S2/54% gefälle).

"Denn noch regnet es nicht - doch der kommt bestimmt. " Laut radar aber überschaubar. 
drum sollten ca25-30km reichen um naß zu werden   ;-)	 ...i empfehle regenjacke im gepäck u  Mut fùr eine der schwierigsten sektionen die i kenne.
Zur not kann das mtb dort auch am fallschirm abgeworfen werden u fahrer rutscht hinterher	....lol


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Oktober 2014)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> @Thor	.... wenn alle lust haben  wollte i heute ne kl.tour drehen, die trailanteil hat (bis S2/54% gefälle)....i empfehle regenjacke im gepäck u  Mut fùr eine der schwierigsten sektionen die i kenne.
> Zur not kann das mtb dort auch am fallschirm abgeworfen werden u fahrer rutscht hinterher	....lol


Trail ja - Trial nein und Linie vorher anschauen sowieso...


----------



## Mauerwinkel (5. Oktober 2014)

Hab die heutige Tour mal eingestellt:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ostfrgmgfgiqqovt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (5. Oktober 2014)

........ u km 17	...wird demnächst umfahren	
...ach war doch prima heut wieder.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (5. Oktober 2014)

Mauerwinkel schrieb:


> Hab die heutige Tour mal eingestellt:
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ostfrgmgfgiqqovt



Prima,

war doch eine nette, weitgehend entspannte Runde. 

Gruß
Rüdiger


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Oktober 2014)

...ab demnächst wieder räächserum... jetzt aber erstmal die "klopf klopf" Erkältung auskurieren...


----------



## Mauerwinkel (5. Oktober 2014)

Schaut euch mal die Google Earth Animation an (auf GPSies), sieht gar nicht so steil aus!


----------



## -Shodan- (5. Oktober 2014)

@Mauerwinkel Ich hab den Track von der Wahnbachtalsperre mal bereinigt (muss mich bei gpsies noch registrieren, dann stell ich ihn mal ein) - bei mir kommen wir auf 37,7km und 944hm... gute 300m Unterschied sind schon ne Menge...


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen, ich wollte kommende Woche zwischen di und fr einen tag nach stromberg oder willingen/winterberg, ich hätte noch nen platz für Rad und Mitfahrer frei, bei Interesse pn


Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## -Shodan- (5. Oktober 2014)

@Mauerwinkel So, da isser: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=zxllnzlbxskidndb
Hier gibt er jetzt 922hm an, wenn ich mal diese Höhenneuberechnung drüber laufen lass wirds auf 647hm eingeschrumpft. Die Wahrheit liegt wohl irgendwo dazwischen.


----------



## Mauerwinkel (9. Oktober 2014)

Wie sieht's aus am WE? Tour am Samstag 13 Uhr? Treffpunkt Lidl? Wer kommt mit?
z.B. Hanftal-Dahlhausen-Uckerath-Blankenberg-Siegtal-Römerstraße-Bröltal ca. 35km, ähnlich dieser hier:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=wnntirjnjrkykugf
Bin aber auch offen für andere Vorschläge.
Holger


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Oktober 2014)

Bin noch in der Erkältung, daher dieses WE - wenn überhaupt - der Sonntag. Und dann, am liebsten, etwas entspanntes...Trailchillen...


----------



## Mauerwinkel (9. Oktober 2014)

Ja, Sonntag natürlich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin letztens mit @akimam eine trailige Feierabendrunde gefahren, da hat sie von einigen Abschnitten erzählt, die kenne ich noch nicht...das wäre was


----------



## akimam (9. Oktober 2014)

Bin Samstag dabei. Denke Sonntag auch.


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Oktober 2014)

akimam schrieb:


> Bin Samstag dabei. Denke Sonntag auch.


Samstag bist da-bike und Sonntags machst da-guide 
Bitte gern


----------



## akimam (9. Oktober 2014)

Jo, Sonntag auch. Grins.


----------



## cruisingfix (10. Oktober 2014)

Bin So. auch am Start.....	gruß


----------



## cruisingfix (10. Oktober 2014)

Bin So. auch am Start.....


----------



## cruisingfix (10. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt bin i doppelt am Start...... !!


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Oktober 2014)

Mo di mi jemand Lust auf stromberg, willingen oder winterberg? Auto und platz für ein weiteres bike und Fahrer vorhanden. 
Gruß sven

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## akimam (10. Oktober 2014)

Noch jemand morgen 13 Uhr am Start. Lidl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mauerwinkel (10. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir wird es eher 14 Uhr werden, ist das auch ok?


----------



## akimam (11. Oktober 2014)

Jo, auch ok


----------



## Mauerwinkel (11. Oktober 2014)

Ok, 14 Uhr, noch jemand dabei?


----------



## Rodriguez06 (11. Oktober 2014)

Bin auch dabei.
Wie sieht es mit den Ringwällen aus?

Gruß
Rüdiger


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Oktober 2014)

Dann aber sputen, die beiden treffen sich in zwei Minuten am Lidl  die Sonntagstour wie gewohnt um 10  wer macht mir die Berglok...muss mi noch schon'n


----------



## cruisingfix (11. Oktober 2014)

Also morgen 10h , wie gehabt lidl.
Route ?!  Vorschläge ?   Ringwall +Heilbrunnen ?!  
"We love to entertain us"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Oktober 2014)

Ich hatte es ein paar Beiträge weiter vor dir so verstanden, das Susanne uns morgen ein oder zwei neue Trails guidet  Ringwall läuft nitt weg


----------



## cruisingfix (11. Oktober 2014)

.......  jo   prima   lets go


----------



## -Shodan- (11. Oktober 2014)

Wir peilen morgen eher Trail & Technik an, keine Tour. Vielleicht Richtung Stromberg.


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Oktober 2014)

Viel Spaß! 





...nicht vergessen...


----------



## cruisingfix (11. Oktober 2014)

[email protected] shodan .......vielleicht werden wir ja morgen trail +technik drin haben.... wer weis....
....oder irgendwann zeige i euch beiden auch mal den "Hang des schreckens     "


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Oktober 2014)

Bitte nur mit Video by S.P., das nicht später wieder gelöscht wird


----------



## surfnico (11. Oktober 2014)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> [email protected] shodan .......vielleicht werden wir ja morgen trail +technik drin haben.... wer weis....
> ....oder irgendwann zeige i euch beiden auch mal den "Hang des schreckens     "



Der Hang des Schreckens ???
Jetzt machst Du mich Neugierig!!
Mach mal eine Definitive ansage wo ist das Teil?


----------



## akimam (12. Oktober 2014)

Guten morgen, ich muss leider absagen, habe letzte Nacht eine Weile über der Klooschüssel verbracht, (war gestern abend Muscheln essen). Mir ist nicht nach kurbeln. Ich wünsch euch viel Spass.


----------



## cruisingfix (12. Oktober 2014)

@akimam..... ok ....alles gute dir.

@surfnico.... "Hang des schreckens"   ...liegt im siegtal .


----------



## cruisingfix (12. Oktober 2014)

@akimam.... ok	 alles gute dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (12. Oktober 2014)

Immer diese doppel klick Caos tipperei	..... ;-)


----------



## cruisingfix (12. Oktober 2014)

Gegen 10-10.30h zieht ein kl regenschauer durch  , dieser sollte uns aber nicht abschrecken.
ansonsten sollte es trocken bleiben.....


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Oktober 2014)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Gegen 10-10.30h zieht ein kl regenschauer durch  , dieser sollte uns aber nicht abschrecken.
> ansonsten sollte es trocken bleiben.....


der übliche sonntagvormittägliche Schauer des Schreckens...


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Oktober 2014)

Schöne Tour heute...  macht immer Lust auf mehr, mit ein paar feinen Trails zum richtigen Zeitpunkt! 

Vorschlag meinerseits: Wie wäre es mal mit einer Tour "Hennefer Trailperlen" so mit allem Drum und Dran, was die Natur hierum zu bieten hat...hätt i jetzt grad Bock drauf 

P.S.: Schauer ist heute von oben keiner durchgezogen....nur einen von unten gabs...


----------



## 3-eleven (12. Oktober 2014)

Ja, Tour heute war topp, hatte von allem etwas.  Dazu wirklich klasse Wetter.  Gerne wieder 

olli


----------



## Rodriguez06 (12. Oktober 2014)

Nette Runde heute.

Bike und Biker sind wieder sauber, der Rest liegt in der Waschmaschine. 

Rüdiger


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Oktober 2014)

Habe mit nach der Tour einen 60er Vorbau bestellt, mal schauen ob der in eng anliegenden Anliegern das Bike schneller rausschnellen helfen hilft


----------



## cruisingfix (13. Oktober 2014)

ja  echt prima runde gestern.
letzte woche "hang des schreckens" - diese woche " berg des Matsch/Schreckens".
Nur Olli konnte ihn kurbeln. !!
gruß


----------



## Mauerwinkel (13. Oktober 2014)

Sorry, konnte gestern nicht, akimam wusste Bescheid, aber die war ja auch nicht da.
Hat morgen (Di) zufällig jemand frei und möchte eine 7-Berge-Tour mitfahren? Start in Königswinter, so gegen 11. 
Muss mich vorbereiten, bin ab Mittwoch auf Malle, MTB fahren 
LG Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GB5 (13. Oktober 2014)

@Mauerwinkel 
für die vorbereitung ist es einwenig zu später…
er gesagt warm fahren!
viel spass auf malle


----------



## akimam (14. Oktober 2014)

Bin wieder fit und habe Nachholbedarf, Donnerstag ab 1600. Wer ist dabei?
LG


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Oktober 2014)

akimam schrieb:


> Bin wieder fit und habe Nachholbedarf, Donnerstag ab 1600. Wer ist dabei?
> LG


Habe ab Freitag frei ;-) bis dahin leider noch gut zu tun :-(


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. Oktober 2014)

Heyho...morgen noch jemand für ein nettes biken ins Weekend...?  Ich habe da einen neuen Vorderreifen, der für die Sonntagstrails eingeritten werden muss.


----------



## GB5 (17. Oktober 2014)

@Trail Surfer 
wann und wo soll es los gehen?


----------



## cruisingfix (17. Oktober 2014)

Hallö  ....  i würde vorschlagen wie gehabt   10h lidl.
tour Route	.hmmm.... vorschläge ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxorange (17. Oktober 2014)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Hallö  ....  i würde vorschlagen wie gehabt   10h lidl.
> tour Route	.hmmm.... vorschläge ?!


Hallo Jungs,
sorry, habe mich lange nicht gemeldet.....vergangenes WE hab ich den Odenwald bezwungen.
Sonntag 10 Uhr Lidl bin ich dabei......Yeah

@René schön, Dich auch wieder zu sehen


----------



## maxxorange (17. Oktober 2014)

akimam schrieb:


> Bin wieder fit und habe Nachholbedarf, Donnerstag ab 1600. Wer ist dabei?
> LG


dann sehen wir uns Sonntag ?......


----------



## akimam (17. Oktober 2014)

Ja, Sonntag.


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Oktober 2014)

GB5 schrieb:


> @Trail Surfer
> wann und wo soll es los gehen?


Sorry, gestern hier keine Rückmeldung - und ich habe bis quasi jetzt arbeiten müssen 



maxxorange schrieb:


> dann sehen wir uns Sonntag ?......


Ich weiß noch nicht, vielleicht fahre ich auch mit ab P+R Ramersdorf ins 7G...d.h. ich werde für diesen So. noch abwarten wer sich hier und dort meldet. Wohin soll es denn am Sonntag ab Lidl hingehen?


----------



## akimam (17. Oktober 2014)

Dieses WE mal keine Bereitschaft, daher flexibel.


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Oktober 2014)

Warum dann nicht mal mit ein paar Leuten der 7G-Tour anschließen, Abfahrt laut @LukasMai soll 11.00 Uhr sein....fänd ich juut


----------



## akimam (17. Oktober 2014)

Wo wird gestartet?


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Oktober 2014)

P+R Ramersdorf.
http://www.parkopedia.de/parken/parkplatz/pr_bonn_ramersdorf/53227/bonn/

Anfahrt gerne auch im Convoy.


----------



## akimam (17. Oktober 2014)

Wer ist noch dabei, ich hätte auch noch ein Platz im auto frei.


----------



## GB5 (17. Oktober 2014)

würde gleich mit dem Bike hinfahren sind ja nur 10 km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heitzer77 (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin heute aus Holland zurück gekommen und bin am Sonntag um 10 Uhr am Lidl!


----------



## cruisingfix (17. Oktober 2014)

.....Hmmm	 ...grübel.... wie lange fährt man den vom lidl bis ramersdorf mit dem mtb ?!	;-)


----------



## cruisingfix (17. Oktober 2014)

.....​


----------



## cruisingfix (17. Oktober 2014)

....Ganz nach dem motto  "wer nicht wagt - der nicht verhungert"


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Oktober 2014)

Peppermint Patty würde sagen............Schatz,

ins 7G sind wir doch schon mal von Hennef aus


----------



## GB5 (17. Oktober 2014)

ca. eine stunde..
Hennef Söven Birlinghoven Hoholz Holtorf Rammersdorf fertig


----------



## bibi1952 (18. Oktober 2014)

Hey,
hatte mal überlegt, am Sonntag mit der Siegburger Truppe um 10:00 Uhr bei euch zum Lidl zu kommen. Ich hätte gerne mein Trailwissen in der Hennefer Kante erweitert.
Wie lange fahrt ihr immer am Sonntag?
VG
Werner


----------



## cruisingfix (18. Oktober 2014)

@bibi....  hallo grüße dich. Ihr könnt euch gerne mal zu uns gesellen. Fahrzeit schwankt meist zwischen 2-4std. 25-50km.
...doch morgen haben wir ein auswärtsspiel vor	;-)	. 
Einige treffen sich in ramersdorf am park u ride/Ubahn   um 11h.
Doch zwei mtb-ler (sascha u ich) wir treffen uns um 9.30h am lidl um cross country mäßig von hennef bis ramersdorf zu kurbeln.
..drum treff um 9.30  -dann müßen wir uns nicht hetzen. Gr.gruppe dann durch teile des 7G  bilden  ! 

Also hier noch mal der Aufruf   :	wer mit möchte   ...gerne 9.30h hennef ost/lidl   .....u. 11h in Ramersdorf.
Das wetter wird morgen top....so sollte die längere tour gut zu machen sein. Zumal die rückfahrt über eine schnelle route geht.
Sollten mir die körner ausgehn in den tiefen des 7G  so last mich dort einfach liegen   ;-)
Gruß  an alle	...Micha


----------



## cruisingfix (18. Oktober 2014)

@ Rudi   u. Olli  u.s.w	   .... wie siehts bei euch aus ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akimam (18. Oktober 2014)

Da das Wetter morgen "top" werden soll, ist mir nicht nach 7G. Dort wird die Hölle los sein. 
Daher bin ich um 10 am Lidl.


----------



## cruisingfix (18. Oktober 2014)

@akimam	..   das sorgt jetzt aber für ein wenig  verwirrung.  

Termincaos......


----------



## akimam (18. Oktober 2014)

jipp, ich bin auch ganz schön verwirrt. deshalb ganz einfach, wie immer.
(ist ja keine pflichtveranstaltung)


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir noch etwas *hüsthüst*, daher werde ich nicht am Lidl sein, sondern ca. 10.45 Uhr am P&R Ramersdorf. 

Viel Spaß auch allen daheimbleibern, dann auf ein baldiges Wiedersehen!


----------



## cruisingfix (18. Oktober 2014)

....wollte noch mal melden  das wir um 9.30h richtung 7G starten, um gegen 11h zu den anderen Mtb-lern mit zu kurbeln.
"Soweit die Beine halten"		   mfg  Micha


----------



## maxxorange (19. Oktober 2014)

Hey Susanne und Mischa, hab es jetzt gelesen .  Die Tour heute war fast menschenleer,  sonnig und trailig. Hoffe im 7G ebenfalls. Nä. Samstag sind wir gerne wieder zu 2. in Hennef dabei. 
VG, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (19. Oktober 2014)

Hallo  zusammen
Hallo stefan,  wir sind wie geplant die lange tour gekurbelt. Ca 50km/780hm.
Die jungs im 7G konnten wir nicht zu ende begleiten, hatten wir uns ja vorher schon gedacht, da uns dafür die körner fehlten.
Doch es war prima heute u gruß richtung Bonn/königswinter.
....der nächste So.  kommt bestimmt	;-)


----------



## GB5 (20. Oktober 2014)

war eine schöne und entspannte tour


----------



## maxxorange (20. Oktober 2014)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Hallo  zusammen
> Hallo stefan,  wir sind wie geplant die lange tour gekurbelt. Ca 50km/780hm.
> Die jungs im 7G konnten wir nicht zu ende begleiten, hatten wir uns ja vorher schon gedacht, da uns dafür die körner fehlten.
> Doch es war prima heute u gruß richtung Bonn/königswinter.
> ....der nächste So.  kommt bestimmt	;-)


Hi Micha,
fein.....dann sehe ich zu, daß Du beim nächsten Mal kurbeln genug Körner und Nüsse bekommst
VG, Stefan


----------



## GeorgeP (20. Oktober 2014)

Hi leute

Ich weis das hat jetzt nix mit touren zu tuen, aber vieleicht hat jemand inbteresse.

Da ich keine Avid bremse mehr habe, habe ich 2 satz Truckerco semimetalick Bremsbeläge für elixier 5 bis elixier X0 für kleines geld abzugenen. 

Fahre diesen belag in meiner XT und muss sagen für so kleines geld ein hammer belag!

bei interesse kurze PN!


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Oktober 2014)

--> Biken kommendes WE <--
Suche Begleitung für kommendes WE, Samstag oder Sonntag, zeitlich ist es bei mir leider eingeschränkt auf Rückkehr spätestens 14.30 Uhr.-

Wer mag, hat Lust in einer lockeren Tour durch die Gegend? Höhenmetertechnisch dieses WE gerne noch eingeschränkt, lieber gechillt als pushen.. 

LG


----------



## cruisingfix (25. Oktober 2014)

i kann dieses WE nicht biken, weil nicht gesund u fit.


----------



## Mauerwinkel (25. Oktober 2014)

Wenn das Wetter ok ist (kein Dauerregen) bin ich morgen auch wieder mit dabei (10 Uhr Lidl).


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Oktober 2014)

Gute Besserung, Micha!

Wie bereits geschrieben, muss ich spätestens 14.30 Uhr wieder dahoam sein, also max. 14.15 Uhr Lidl zurück. 
Routenvorschläge?
Wer wäre noch dabei?


----------



## jankr (25. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
Ich wuerde auch mal gerne bei euch mitfahren. Fahre sonst immer nur im 7Gb.
Wäre cool, wenn ihr mich mitnehmen würdet. Was fuer einen streckenumfang plant ihr denn fuer morgen?
Ich bräuchte dann  eine Adresse fuer den Treffpunkt wenn euch das passt ( komme aus Bonn)
Beste Grüße,
Jan


----------



## cruisingfix (25. Oktober 2014)

Hallo jan,
i kann zwar morgen nicht mit, kenne aber treffpunkt.
A560 , abfahrt hennef/ost , bröltalstr. ! Direkt dort am lidl/parkplatz  10h.
i wünsche euch ne gute fahrt.
gruß  micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heitzer77 (25. Oktober 2014)

Ich kann morgen leider auch nicht!
Allen anderen morgen viel Spaß.


----------



## jankr (26. Oktober 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> --> Biken kommendes WE <--
> Suche Begleitung für kommendes WE, Samstag oder Sonntag, zeitlich ist es bei mir leider eingeschränkt auf Rückkehr spätestens 14.30 Uhr.-
> 
> Wer mag, hat Lust in einer lockeren Tour durch die Gegend? Höhenmetertechnisch dieses WE gerne noch eingeschränkt, lieber gechillt als pushen..
> ...



Hey, 
Fährst du heute? Und passt dir das wenn ich mal mitfahre?
Beste Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Oktober 2014)

Hallo @jankr
Fahren mag ich heute schon, mal sehen wer sich noch alles am Treffpunkt einfindet. Zum guiden hier in der Ecke haben cruisingfix und @akimam aber deutlich mehr drauf...falls es heute so mau wird, wie es scheint, wollte ich vielleicht mal in Ri. Ölberg fahren...Alternativen je nachdem, wer dann um 10 Uhr eintrudelt.
Musst es dir überlegen, ob es sich unter diesen Voraussetzungen heute lohnt, nach Hennef zu fahren.

Vielleicht meldet sich ja auch noch jemand im Laufe der kommenden Stunde...und hoffentlich haben alle auch die WINTERZEITUMSTELLUNG auf dem Schirm 

Grüße


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Oktober 2014)

Danke auch an die drei Mitfahrer von heute...Jan, Holger und Claudio. Hat doch Laune gemacht, Klamotten und Bikes schön eingesuppt und ein paar schöne Trails zum Schluss mitgenommen


----------



## Mauerwinkel (26. Oktober 2014)

Hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=yklopnknkmkkwyyo
Gruß Holger


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Oktober 2014)

Danke dir fürs einstellen 

Falls noch nicht gesehen, vielleicht hat von euch jemand Bock drauf, wird bestimmt ein lustiger Zug über den Hennefer Weihnachtsmarkt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14997


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Oktober 2014)

@Mauerwinkel 
wir sprachen hierüber:
https://www.themudhugger.eu/
wie versprochen


----------



## GB5 (27. Oktober 2014)

@Mauerwinkel
schöne runde seit ihr gefahren 
aber wie oft habt ihr die runde gefahren…?
ich komme da immer nur so auf 640 hm wo habt ihr den die anderen 560 hm gefunden ?


----------



## jankr (27. Oktober 2014)

GB5 schrieb:


> @Mauerwinkel
> schöne runde seit ihr gefahren
> aber wie oft habt ihr die runde gefahren…?
> ich komme da immer nur so auf 640 hm wo habt ihr den die anderen 560 hm gefunden ?


Hey,
waren auch nur ca. 560hm. Sind die Strecke einmal gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxorange (27. Oktober 2014)

jankr schrieb:


> Hey,
> waren auch nur ca. 560hm. Sind die Strecke einmal gefahren


Hallo Jan,
schön, daß Du auch hierher gefunden hast 
Da ich öfter mit den Hennefern fahre, nehme ich Dich und Dein Mtb gerne im PKW mit.
Maria und ich waren gestern im 7G bis weit hinter Bad Honnef unterwegs.
Meine Handynummer hast Du glaube ich.
Bis demnächst 
Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## GB5 (27. Oktober 2014)

jankr schrieb:


> Hey,
> waren auch nur ca. 560hm. Sind die Strecke einmal gefahren



hatte mich auch schon gewundert 
bei gpsies steht ja 1203 hm


----------



## Mauerwinkel (27. Oktober 2014)

Hi, die Gpsies-Angabe stimmt nicht, weiß nicht, wie das gerechnet wird. Ist aber auch egal, Hauptsache, hat Spaß gemacht.
Gruß


----------



## maxxorange (28. Oktober 2014)

Mauerwinkel schrieb:


> Hi, die Gpsies-Angabe stimmt nicht, weiß nicht, wie das gerechnet wird. Ist aber auch egal, Hauptsache, hat Spaß gemacht.
> Gruß


vielleicht in Meilen gemessen....


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Oktober 2014)

Hi Stefan, seh mal zu dich wieder blicken zu lassen. Dann sauen wir dich auch mal wieder richtig ein  oder einfach den Mudblocker beim biken nienich vergessen


----------



## maxxorange (28. Oktober 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Hi Stefan, seh mal zu dich wieder blicken zu lassen. Dann sauen wir dich auch mal wieder richtig ein  oder einfach den Mudblocker beim biken nienich vergessen



Hi Rene, 
habe Susanne schon gesteckt, daß ich am 09.11. wieder am StartZieLidl erscheinen werde . Die Mäntel sind echt SPITZE. 
Hab mich am Samstag mit Maria im 7G verlustiert und eingesaut. Du bist also zu spät .
Am WE biken mer wieder im OW

VG, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## etClaudia (30. Oktober 2014)

Hi zusammen,

also die super Vorlage mit dem "verlustieren und einsauen" lass ich jetzt mal aus! Höhö 

Wir waren am Sonntag nur ganz chillig im KöFo unterwegs und haben noch den - leider abgebauten aber dennoch befahrbaren - Mini-Trailpark in Forsbach mitgenommen. 
Falls den jemand kennt. Sehr schön!

Wie schaut es denn an diesem WE bei euch mit der Planung aus?
Fährt jemand Samstag (weil Feiertag) bei dem guten Wetter!?

Und was ist mit dem Winterpokal - Seid ihr dabei? Habt ihr ne Gruppe?
Thor und ich haben noch keine Team..

VG. C.


----------



## cruisingfix (30. Oktober 2014)

Halli hallo,
bin wieder weitesgehend fit, u wollte gerne Sa. fahren. Zeit u treffpunkt wie gehabt -> 10h lidl P.
Wetter soll ja Sa.  gut sein. 
Heitzer hat schon zugesagt u wäre dabei.
Wie siehts bei euch allen so aus ?!  
 Mfg


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Oktober 2014)

Jo, dabei.


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich nochmal als Gegenentwurf zu Lidl 10 Uhr werfe ich mal 10.15 Uhr am Franzhäuschen in den Ring: Ho-Chi-Mingh-und-Wahnbachtal-Umrundungs-Abschluss-2014... bei dem angesagten Kaiserwetter...


----------



## akimam (30. Oktober 2014)

Bin dabei, egal von wo gestartet wird


----------



## -Shodan- (31. Oktober 2014)

WBTS-Umrundung haben wir grad erst hinter uns. Da wäre ich eher für eine andere Tour. Heilbrunnen habt ihr auch grade gehabt?


----------



## cruisingfix (31. Oktober 2014)

Vorschlag :   HCM  - mit anschließender Flughafen umrundung Köln/Bonn.
				  Heitzer u ich haben die Zaunrunde schon getestet.


----------



## etClaudia (31. Oktober 2014)

Hm, also mir ist es fast egal, so lange wir nicht im Schlamm versinken -was ja leider bei der Wahnbachtalsperre an der ein oder anderen Stelle vorkommen kann.

Beim Ho-Chi-Mingh bin ich dabei und ehrlich gesagt kommt mir *Sa, 10:15 Uhr Franzhäuschen* (das ist am Siegelsknippen, oder?) auch entgegen. 

Wir können uns sonst ja noch vor Ort nach Lust und Laune einigen wo wir hinfahren - nur der Treffpunkt sollte einheitlich sein.


----------



## etClaudia (31. Oktober 2014)

So und wie siehts jetzt aus mit WINTERPOKAL????

Wir könnten eine Gruppe "Die Sonntagsfahrer" auf machen, finde ich


----------



## maxxorange (31. Oktober 2014)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Halli hallo,
> bin wieder weitesgehend fit, u wollte gerne Sa. fahren. Zeit u treffpunkt wie gehabt -> 10h lidl P.
> Wetter soll ja Sa.  gut sein.
> Heitzer hat schon zugesagt u wäre dabei.
> ...


Hi Micha,
ich bin dies WE im Odenwald, aber am 09. wieder am P-Lidl.
Good ride Euch,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxorange (31. Oktober 2014)

maxxorange ist kein Sonntagsfahrer......


----------



## maxxorange (31. Oktober 2014)

Sonntagsfahrer klingt wie Opa mit Hut


----------



## etClaudia (31. Oktober 2014)

Ja okay, der Name ist nicht so positiv behaftet.
Aber es benennt schon was wir sind.. wenn wir hauptsächlich am Sonntag fahren! 
Sonst schlag einen anderen Namen vor - oder hast du schon eine Gruppe auf und kannst noch zwei Mitfahrer gebrauchen?!


----------



## maxxorange (31. Oktober 2014)

etClaudia schrieb:


> Ja okay, der Name ist nicht so positiv behaftet.
> Aber es benennt schon was wir sind.. wenn wir hauptsächlich am Sonntag fahren!
> Sonst schlag einen anderen Namen vor - oder hast du schon eine Gruppe auf und kannst noch zwei Mitfahrer gebrauchen?!


Wozu ? 
Ich/ggf. Wir (der Esel nennt sich immer zuerst) fahren gern mit den Hennefern....meißtens ohne Pokal . 
Soviel ich weiß sind zwei oder mehr Mitfahrer aber immer gerne gesehen


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Oktober 2014)

@etClaudia 
Nennen wir es doch "SundayOnOurMind" oder so...


----------



## maxxorange (31. Oktober 2014)

Sunrider


----------



## cruisingfix (31. Oktober 2014)

...über Wpokal  usw.   kann mann/frau ja sprechen wenn wir morgen unterwegs sind.
Würde also feststellen/halten : morgen Sa. um 10.15 Franzhäußchen/siegelsknippen Treff zum biken.
...i werde von zuhause aus losfahren u komm da mit mtb hin. (falls jemand am Lidl 9.30h losfahren möchte-bitte melden,
begleite i als Ortskündiger zum treffpunkt)
Ne Heiderunde sollte gut fahrbar sein... u hat viele schmale wegstrecke.   ;-)


----------



## etClaudia (31. Oktober 2014)

maxxorange schrieb:


> Wozu ?
> Ich/ggf. Wir (der Esel nennt sich immer zuerst) fahren gern mit den Hennefern....meißtens ohne Pokal .
> Soviel ich weiß sind zwei oder mehr Mitfahrer aber immer gerne gesehen



Das darfst du auch weiterhin, also mti den Hennefern fahren, aber es geht hier um den Wettkampfgedanken - denn mit der Teilnahme beim Winterpokal hat man ja quasi immer einen Grund zu biken, damit man dafür Punkte sammelt. Das motiviert einfach! 

Das will ich doch hoffen, dass ich bei den Hennefern gerne mitfahren darf!!


----------



## etClaudia (31. Oktober 2014)

@cruisingfix : 10:15 Uhr Franzhäuschen ist notiert. Wir kommen mit dem Auto.
Freu mich!
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## etClaudia (31. Oktober 2014)

@Trail Surfer: Gute Idee, der Name! Können wir morgen ausdiskutieren!!


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Oktober 2014)

Hi Micha,
ich komme direkt über Sieglinde, da spare ich mir die zwei Kilometer zum Lidl ausnahmsweise 

Grüße, bis morgen!


----------



## cruisingfix (31. Oktober 2014)

...alles klar


----------



## -Shodan- (31. Oktober 2014)

Ich wäre ja für "ToughMudder", aber da gibts schon so ne Laufgruppe...


----------



## Mauerwinkel (31. Oktober 2014)

Hallo, sehe ich das richtig, ihr trefft euch morgen, nicht Sonntag? Muss schauen, ob ich es morgen schaffe. 
LG Holger


----------



## akimam (31. Oktober 2014)

Bin dann morgen am franzhäuschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Oktober 2014)

super


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Oktober 2014)

-Shodan- schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja für "ToughMudder", aber da gibts schon so ne ...


Erzähl uns mehr über deine Famillisch


----------



## cruisingfix (31. Oktober 2014)

@Holger..... ja du siehst richtig	wir treffen uns morgen.
wegen wetter u feiertag	scheint das soweit allen zu passen...... hoffe du kannst auch.


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Oktober 2014)

Da könnten wir morgen ja mal wieder _fast_ vollzählig starten 
@Rodriguez06
@dhenninger
@3-eleven

"GP" ist morgen leider schon vergeben...bitte weiterführen, wem noch wer einfällt


----------



## 3-eleven (31. Oktober 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Da könnten wir morgen ja mal wieder _fast_ vollzählig starten
> @Rodriguez06
> @dhenninger
> @3-eleven
> ...


Bin zu 90% dabei


----------



## Dede21 (31. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde mich gerne morgen noch anschließen. Klingt nach einer schönen Tour bei bestem Wetter


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Oktober 2014)

Hoffentlich haben wir was zum fotografieren mit genügend Weitwinkel dabei


----------



## cruisingfix (31. Oktober 2014)

@Dede21....   klar...komm mit	  kennste den treffpunkt ?! 
Gruppenkurbeln


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Oktober 2014)

29.09.2013 - also fast Jahrestag  bis morgen


----------



## Dede21 (1. November 2014)

Treffpunkt ist bekannt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slider75 (1. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich (39) bin seit einem knappen Jahr Neu-Hennefer (Westerhausen) und würde mich euch gerne auf die eine oder andere Tour anschließen. Ich fahre seit 2 Jahren MTB bislang hauptsächlich im 7Gebirge und hab schon ein wenig Trailerfahrung. Meine Kondition ist diese Saison nicht überragend, aber durchaus für Touren bis ca. 30km brauchbar. 

Einige von euch werden heute in Lohmar unterwegs sein, hat jemand Lust Richtung Siebengebirge zu biken?


----------



## akimam (1. November 2014)

Ne, aber komm doch heute um 10:15 zum Franzhäuschen.


----------



## cruisingfix (1. November 2014)

Hey slider	...  genau	..... komm doch mit.
...fahr mit uns.  ;-)


----------



## Heitzer77 (1. November 2014)

@Slider75 genau, komm doch einfach mit!


----------



## Slider75 (1. November 2014)

Eigentlich sehr gerne, aber leider zu kurzfristig. Könnte erst ab 11. Als relativ frisch gebackener Papa bin ich zeitlich nicht ganz so flexibel. Wie lange fahrt ihr denn heute bzw. normalerweise so?


----------



## etClaudia (1. November 2014)

So, blauer Himmel und Sonnenschein - gleich gehts ab nach Hennef!
C.
@Slider75 wenn wir so gegen 10 starten sind wir meistens gegen 4 zurück, allerspätestens, manchmal auch früher 2 oder 3


----------



## cruisingfix (1. November 2014)

Wir sind eine freundliche gemeinschaft von gleichverrückten Mtb-lern/innen  ....
u flexiblen tourenzeiten/längen usw.	  ......ganz eeaassyy
gruß micha


----------



## cruisingfix (1. November 2014)

So u jetzt bitte alle startklar machen .....der Countdown läuft	;-)


----------



## Mauerwinkel (1. November 2014)

Hab's leider heute nicht geschafft, bin aber morgen am Start. 13 Uhr Lidl, dann habt ihr noch was Zeit zum regenerieren. Wer fährt mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3-eleven (1. November 2014)

Sorry hat mich vor  hader Abfahrt mit dem Bike von Spich aus etwas verschätzt.  30 Minuten waren etwas knapp 

War erst kurz vor halb da


----------



## 3-eleven (1. November 2014)

Sprachfehler


----------



## cruisingfix (1. November 2014)

Tja...das is wirklich schade   3eleven	.... wir hatten ne super tour   ca.40km/300hm war minimum.
Einige von uns haben über 50km/400hm  gefahren. Mit abschluß in sieglinde.
bis 10.20h hatten wir gewartet..... :-(


----------



## etClaudia (1. November 2014)

Super Wetter und tolle Tour!! Hier die Bilder vom Flughafen:
Version1:



Version2 nachjustiert: 



Sieht eher so aus, als hätten wir vor einem Gefängniskomplex posiert, aber wir wissen ja das es nicht so ist


----------



## etClaudia (1. November 2014)

Übrigens hab ich jetzt ein Winterpokal-Team angemeldet, Name:
sundaycruiser

Wer möchte kann gerne mitfahren!!

VG.C.


----------



## etClaudia (1. November 2014)

Die 150 Minuten wären heute 10 Punkte gewesen, man kann aber erst ab Montag Zeiten eintragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (1. November 2014)

Prima bild.... echt hammer..... past zu der schönen tour.	 
"Sundaycruiser"	.....yeah


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. November 2014)

Thx all für die schöne Tour und das Après, bei mir waren es am Ende knapp 57km und noch ein paar Restkörnchen über für evtl morgen noch was dranhängen 
@etClaudia 
Wenn ich darf, pokalisiere ich heuer gern mit.
@Mauerwinkel 
Falls es auch früher geht, gegen 11./11.30 Uhr - kann man ja noch schauen. Werde morgen gg. 10 Uhr mal ein paar SMS losschicken, dann schaun mer mal.

LG


----------



## Slider75 (1. November 2014)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Wir sind eine freundliche gemeinschaft von gleichverrückten Mtb-lern/innen  ....
> u flexiblen tourenzeiten/längen usw.	  ......ganz eeaassyy
> gruß micha



Das hört sich doch super an! Heute hab ich es leider nicht geschafft aber freue mich auf die erste gemeinsame Tour!


----------



## Slider75 (1. November 2014)

@Mauerwinkel
Falls es auch früher geht, gegen 11./11.30 Uhr - kann man ja noch schauen. Werde morgen gg. 10 Uhr mal ein paar SMS losschicken, dann schaun mer mal.

LG [/QUOTE]

Also ich wäre morgen für eine kürzere Tour ab 11 auch dabei...


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. November 2014)

Mal schauen....wenn es dir dann irgendwann zu lang werden sollte, klink dich einfach aus  oder "book a private guiding coach" 

Edit:
@etClaudia 
@Heitzer77 
http://wpkbu.hol.es/


----------



## Mauerwinkel (2. November 2014)

11.30 könnte klappen, melde mich morgen früh nochmal


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. November 2014)

Heute ein lockeres Ründchen mit akimam, und wer noch kommen mag: 11.30 Uhr am Lidl. Bitte pünktlich sein!


----------



## Mauerwinkel (2. November 2014)

Da das Wetter gegen Mittag besser werden soll, ist 11.30 Uhr eine gute Zeit. Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. November 2014)

Ohne dich bis jetzt 3


----------



## etClaudia (2. November 2014)

Soooo da sind wir schon zu dritt im WPK-Team  Thor ziert sich noch etwas, aber ich hoffe er kommt auch in mein Team ;p
Damit wäre noch 1 Platz frei!! Team: sundaycruiser
Bitte anmelden!!
Jetzt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## etClaudia (2. November 2014)

@Trail Surfer: Wir waren gestern noch op jück und erst früh zu Hause und da ich heute kein Auto habe, konnte ich leider nicht mit zur Henneftour. Sonst hätte ich mich angeschlossen.
Wünsche euch viel Spaß - was  bei dem tollen Wetter bestimmt kein Problem ist!!

Werde dafür morgen mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahren und die ersten 8 Punkte reineinholen


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. November 2014)

Hi 
wir hatten eine ziemlich traillastige Tour, ein Körnerfresser inkludiert...nicht der Ho-Chi-Minh sondern der Hoch-Schieb-Matsch 
Einen neuen Trail durften wir kennenlernen, da lässt sich schön durch Anlieger mit festem Lehm und Herbstlaub surfen, Dank @akimam 
Ach so, mit wem sind wir denn jetzt noch imteam?


----------



## Mauerwinkel (2. November 2014)

Nicht zu vergessen das defekte Material


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. November 2014)

Defektes Material lässt sich ersetzen aber hey, stimmt - Ballettanzen ist risikoärmer 

_Konfuzius sagt: Immer schneller über das Hindernis fahren, als es stehen bleiben kann! _


----------



## Slider75 (2. November 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Heute ein lockeres Ründchen mit akimam, und wer noch kommen mag: 11.30 Uhr am Lidl. Bitte pünktlich sein!



Ich bin dann spontan um 11 einer Einladung ins 7G gefolgt. Das Wetter war ja nochmal besser als angesagt und es war trotzdem nicht so voll...

Bin aber schon gespannt was es hier in Hennef Alles zu entdecken gibt...


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. November 2014)

Slider75 schrieb:


> Ich bin dann spontan um 11 einer Einladung ins 7G gefolgt. Das Wetter war ja nochmal besser als angesagt und es war trotzdem nicht so voll...


Bei uns war es heute _voll_ voll....voll lehmig, voll spaßig, voll flowig, voll materialschlachtend


----------



## Mauerwinkel (2. November 2014)

Ha, ha! Das verbogene Teil gibt es wohl einzeln, da hätte ich ja nochmal Glück gehabt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. November 2014)

Oweiowei, schon wieder Wochenend' 

Wetter soll stabil bleiben, keine R-Regen-R-güsse in der Vorschau  bitte um Vorschläge, wo es am Sonntag vom Lidl aus hingeht. Zeitlich von mir aus auch erst ab 10.30 Uhr, falls jemand von auswärts dazu kommt.


----------



## maxxorange (8. November 2014)

Bin ohne Vorschlag um 10 h am Lidl. Sollte es ins 7G gehn, wüßte ich das gerne vorher fernmündlich 
Viele Grüsse 
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akimam (8. November 2014)

10:30 ist prima,  7g geht bei mir mal wieder nicht, habe rufdienst,  aber lasst  euch nicht aufhalten. ☺ oder wir kurbeln hier in der Gegend  herum.


----------



## cruisingfix (8. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,  warum nicht 10h wie immer ?! der Mensch is doch ein Gewohnheitstier  
I bin auf jeden Fall am Start, u wenn heut alles klappt mit neuem "Superfly".
Tour Route entscheiden wir spontan ,oder ?!   ....doch muß i mich erst an mein neues Spielzeug gewöhnen.


----------



## Mauerwinkel (8. November 2014)

Bin auch dabei, 10 oder halb 11 ist mir egal, Route auch (außer 7G, Slalom um Wanderer muss nicht sein). Fahrrad ist repariert und sollte laufen (hoffentlich)


----------



## Heitzer77 (8. November 2014)

Ich bin selbstverständlich auch um 10 Uhr am Start!


----------



## maxxorange (8. November 2014)

Fein bikerfamily, ich dann auch


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. November 2014)

Von mir aus darf es bitte gern drecky&dirty werden, meine neuen Mudhugger-Schlammfänger sollen erst gar nicht anfangen zu denken, ich wäre ein Sundaycruiser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## etClaudia (8. November 2014)

Moinsen, leider hab ich morgen 1. kein Auto und bin 2. dann noch am Pennen, da heute Abend unterwegs. 
Werde also später am Sonntag vielleicht eine Runde im Köfo drehen.
Euch aber viel Spaß in/um Hennef oder 7GB. Wir sind dann nächsten Sonntag wieder dabei - Hey, sundaycruiser rulez ;p


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. November 2014)

So, jetzt bin i _prepared for mud-dwelling_


----------



## Mauerwinkel (8. November 2014)

Da kannst du ja jetzt im Sonntagsanzug fahren


----------



## cruisingfix (8. November 2014)

Soo.... dann starte i hier jetzt noch mal einen Aufruf  für morgen,
wer lust hat morgen früh am So. eine runde zu biken u hier mitliest.... wir treffen uns um 10h am lidl
hennef/ost. Jeder ist herzlich willkommen. Manchmal kreuzen wir auch wurzeln u schlamm... doch dieser wird irgendwie überwunden.

gruß  micha


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. November 2014)

Fäättty...heißt das...


----------



## windsurfenXXL (9. November 2014)

Ich würde mich gern heute morgen mal anschliessen


----------



## akimam (9. November 2014)

☺


----------



## cruisingfix (9. November 2014)

Hier nochmal was aktuelles  : ....so gegen 12h könnte eine regenfront aus südwesten rein (siehe wwww.) Kommen.
also denkt bitte alle daran ne regenjacke einzupacken.
Temp. gerade ca. 5-7 grad  , sonnig, leicht bewölkt.


----------



## akimam (9. November 2014)

Ok


----------



## maxxorange (10. November 2014)

akimam schrieb:


> Ok


Deine Medikamente liegen noch in meinem Auto.....hoffe es geht Dir inzwischen trotzdem besser 
LiGr, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akimam (10. November 2014)

Versuche mich zu halten, kann nur besser werden. 
☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺
Nächsten Sonntag ist alles gut.


----------



## etClaudia (11. November 2014)

Also wirklich.. ihr und eure Doping-Mittel


----------



## etClaudia (11. November 2014)

@Trail Surfer: Hey, wann war nochmal der Weihnachtsmarkt-MTB-Treff, den du mal erwähnt hattest? Und wo überhaupt?


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. November 2014)

Schau mal im LMB  Termin ist meine ich für den 28.11. drin.


----------



## maxxorange (11. November 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Schau mal im LMB  Termin ist meine ich für den 28.11. drin.


Du hattest einen WeihnachtsMTBTermin erwähnt ???? Warum weiß ich nix davon lieber Rene`?


----------



## maxxorange (11. November 2014)

akimam schrieb:


> Versuche mich zu halten, kann nur besser werden.
> ☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺
> Nächsten Sonntag ist alles gut.


Nachsten Sonntag hab ich Enkelbesuch , da wirds nix mit biken....und den Sonntag DANACH ist mein Auto noch nicht geschweißt....weiß also nich wann wir wieder zusammen riden


----------



## maxxorange (11. November 2014)

etClaudia schrieb:


> Also wirklich.. ihr und eure Doping-Mittel


stimmt..... Thymian und Salbei sind Drogen


----------



## maxxorange (11. November 2014)




----------



## etClaudia (11. November 2014)

Thymian und Salbei pur? Das ist hartes Zeug!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## etClaudia (11. November 2014)

Thymian und Salbei pur? Das ist echt hartes Zeug! ;P

@Trail Surfer: Wir schauen noch wie wir überhaupt ohne Auto nach Hennef kommen (am 28.11.), sonst wird das mit dem Glühwein trinken was schwierig wenn wir das Auto nehmen müssten.. Denke wir entscheiden das spontan - auch nach Wetter (warm geht gar nicht!).


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. November 2014)

Der LMB-Termin ist nicht meiner, lieber Stefan. Wen das alles interessieren könnte.... deshalb habe ich den Hinweis allgemein hier im Thread gehalten, für jeden der mitlesen will. 

@etClaudia jetzt kommts mir grad.....THYMESUCKER wäre DER Name für unser langsam aber sicher abk_n_ackendes  WiPo-Team gewesen 

Wegen dem 28., habt ihr Schizz vor der GDL oder warum fällt ein Kommen mit ÖPNV flach?


----------



## Dart (11. November 2014)

Also so weit ich weiß sind am 28.11. mehrere aus Köln angemeldet. Die kommen alle per Bike nach Hennef, ist ja schließlich Winterpokal.


----------



## etClaudia (12. November 2014)

@Trail Surfer @Dart: Von Köln-Rodenkirchen sind wir halt über eine Stunde mit den öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln bis Hennef unterwegs..  

Also mit dem Rad zu fahren fände ich echt zu umständlich, weils ja recht weit ist und wir über den Rhein (Schwimmen oder was?) müssten! 
Vor allem, müsste ich ja die ganze Zeit mein Bike im Blick haben - das schließt dann doch wieder exessive Glühwein-Trink-Kuren aus. 

Im Sommer für ein Getränk im Biergarten, könnte man drüber reden, aber nit jetzt.


----------



## sun909 (12. November 2014)

Hi,
Wir sind die letzten Jahre ohne zu schwimmen aus der Südstadt über den Rhein gekommen  Fahrzeit 2-2,5h je nachdem ob über BN oder Troisdorf.

Räder waren zusammengeschlossen, direkt neben der Glühweinbude (ist alles sehr übersichtlich da...) )

Nur der Rückweg ist immer hart mit dem Rad, aber was tut man nicht alles im WP 

Grüsse


----------



## etClaudia (12. November 2014)

@sun909  Scheiße, jetzt mach mir kein schlechtes Gewissen..!  Wo genau fahrt ihr denn los in der Südstadt und welchen Schnitt? 
Mist, wo krieg ich jetzt so schnell eine E-Bike her?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxorange (12. November 2014)

Macht mich ehrlich, nicht schlauer. Egal....


----------



## etClaudia (12. November 2014)

@maxxorange: Schau mal unter LastMinuteBiking, dort ist der Termin hinterlegt!
Oder klick hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14997


----------



## Dart (12. November 2014)

etClaudia schrieb:


> @sun909  Scheiße, jetzt mach mir kein schlechtes Gewissen..!



Na, da habe ich ja mein Ziel erreicht . Tut Euch mal mit dem Sun zusammen, dann sehen wir uns alle in Hennef. Wenn Ihr Lust habt könnt Ihr ja am Samstag dann in Seelscheid eine Tour bei mir mitfahren. Abschließend geht es da auch auf den Weihnachtsmarkt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. November 2014)

Hallo @ Sundaycruiser-Team und alle Nachtfahrer hier 

Habe mir soeben meine erste Lampe fürs Bike bestellt und freue mich auf WiPo-Punkte und die eine oder andere Tour, Micha du hast letztens eine Runde erwähnt, die du mit Sascha planst. _Halte mich mal bitte mit auf dem Laufenden._

Grüße Rene


----------



## akimam (13. November 2014)

Ich möchte auch mit. LG


----------



## cruisingfix (13. November 2014)

Habe mit sascha die nachtrunde schon getestet (dieses frühjahr)  -route führt im groben über hennef /kaldauen /lohmar /altenrath /Porz
Zündorf / niederkassel -mondorf /troisdorf /hennef.  Die strecke verläuft zu 50/50 waldweg u asphalt an rhein u sieg.
...es sind über 70km /400hm  !	Ausdauer is gefragt.  Die dunkelheit läst einen aber nicht erkennen wie weit es noch ist   
Es sollte aber auf jeden fall von oben trocken sein, weil sonst wirds bitter.
Startzeit isl 1std. vor dämmerung - das hat sich als am besten herrausgestellt.
Vielleicht auch ein vollmond WE als termin   ....mal sehn.
Cross country night ride		 ...gruß


----------



## cruisingfix (13. November 2014)

......das gibt ordentlich punkte für den  WP .	 ;-)


----------



## etClaudia (13. November 2014)

@Dart: Diesen Samstag klappt bei mir nicht und es soll ja regnen..

Also, wie sieht es denn diese Woche mit der Sonntagsplanung aus?!? 10 Uhr Lidl wie immer?

@Trail Surfer: Welches Licht hast du dir geholt? Nicht zufällig Magic shine? Wir schauen auch gerade..


----------



## Sueßstoff (13. November 2014)

Fahrt auch jmd am Samstag ne Tour ?!

Sonntag 10 Uhr werde ich auch am Lidl Parkplatz sein .was ist geplant ????


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. November 2014)

@etClaudia Es ist eine Lampe ohne externen Akku geworden, die Fenix BC30.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxorange (13. November 2014)

<-------------- _trifft sich die nächsten 2 Wo. nicht mit den annern Sonntags um 10 beim LIDL

Good ride @all _


----------



## sun909 (13. November 2014)

etClaudia schrieb:


> @Dart: Diesen Samstag klappt bei mir nicht und es soll ja regnen..
> 
> Also, wie sieht es denn diese Woche mit der Sonntagsplanung aus?!? 10 Uhr Lidl wie immer?
> 
> @Trail Surfer: Welches Licht hast du dir geholt? Nicht zufällig Magic shine? Wir schauen auch gerade..



Bzgl Licht hilft dir das vielleicht weiter:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/licht-ich-brauche-licht.734046/

Wenn ihr mit nach Hennef fährt, könnt ihr euch die yinding ((fasttech)-helm) und einen normalen "China-Böller" (Lenker) von amazon gerne anschauen.

Tempo Ri Hennef wird <20er Schnitt sein und Glühwein im Gepäck. Haben noch keinen im Wald zurückgelassen 

Grüsse


----------



## Dart (13. November 2014)

Mein Hinweis auf Samstag bezog sich auf den 29.11. nach dem Treffen in Hennef.  Guckst du LMB...


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. November 2014)

Dart schrieb:


> Mein Hinweis auf Samstag bezog sich auf den 29.11. nach dem Treffen in Hennef.  Guckst du LMB...


Danke dir für den Hinweis, dann bin ich mal angemeldet.


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. November 2014)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Habe mit sascha die nachtrunde schon getestet (dieses frühjahr)  -route führt im groben über hennef /kaldauen /lohmar /altenrath /Porz
> Zündorf / niederkassel -mondorf /troisdorf /hennef.  Die strecke verläuft zu 50/50 waldweg u asphalt an rhein u sieg.
> ...es sind über 70km /400hm  !	Ausdauer is gefragt.  Die dunkelheit läst einen aber nicht erkennen wie weit es noch ist
> Es sollte aber auf jeden fall von oben trocken sein, weil sonst wirds bitter.
> ...


Der _nächste und letzte Vollmond an einem Wochenendtag in diesem Jahr_ wird Samstag, der 6. Dezember, sein. Deal or no deal?


----------



## etClaudia (14. November 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> @etClaudia Es ist eine Lampe ohne externen Akku geworden, die Fenix BC30.


Hey, die Lampe scheint nicht schlecht zu sein mit 1200 Lumen konstanter Leuchtleistung (1800 Lumen Momentlicht) und 20 h (auf kleinstee Stufe), allerdings ist sie auch nicht offiziel STVO-zugelassen.. Ich bin grad hin und her gerissen, da ich auch mein Stadtrad aufrüsten will, dass für die Straße ausgelegt ist, aber auch fürs MTB was brauche.. Das kostet...


----------



## etClaudia (14. November 2014)

@sun909: Danke für den Link, schaue ich mir mal an!


----------



## etClaudia (14. November 2014)

Und was ist jetzt mit DIESEM SONNTAG, den 16.11.2014 mit einer MTB-Tour ab Hennef/Lidl 10 Uhr? Kann sich bitte auch mal jemand anmelden und nicht nur absagen?! Danke!!


----------



## akimam (14. November 2014)

Bin da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (14. November 2014)

etClaudia schrieb:


> Hey, die Lampe scheint nicht schlecht zu sein mit 1200 Lumen konstanter Leuchtleistung (1800 Lumen Momentlicht) und 20 h (auf kleinstee Stufe), allerdings ist sie auch nicht offiziel STVO-zugelassen.. Ich bin grad hin und her gerissen, da ich auch mein Stadtrad aufrüsten will, dass für die Straße ausgelegt ist, aber auch fürs MTB was brauche.. Das kostet...



StVZO und Trailtauglich schließt sich gegenseitig leider aus...

Wirst nicht um zwei verschiedene Lösungen herumkommen, wenn du rechtlich auf der sicheren Seite sein willst.

Grüsse


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. November 2014)

Claudia, meine Lampe wird heute versendet, mit etwas Gluck kommt sie schon morgen. Dann bringe ich sie mal zur Ansicht am Sonntag mit.


----------



## cruisingfix (14. November 2014)

Also i bin So. dabei.....


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. November 2014)

@etClaudia
Kriegst du es in deiner Rolle als Krieg...öhm Teamleader_IN_ hin, dass das Team sundaycruiser am So um Zehne geschlossen antritt? Fänd ich supi


----------



## etClaudia (14. November 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Claudia, meine Lampe wird heute versendet, mit etwas Gluck kommt sie schon morgen. Dann bringe ich sie mal zur Ansicht am Sonntag mit.


Haha, jetzt hab ich doch fast gelesen "... mit etwas Glück kannst du sie dann ham!" Haha 

Ja das wäre ne schöne Sache wenn wir Sonntag das sundaycruiser-Team zusammen bekommen. Ich arbeite dran! Schließlich sind du, Thor und ich ja schon dabei.
@m0nit0r du wolltest doch kommen, oder?
Weiß nur nicht was mit @Heitzer77 ist. Auch dabei?
Mit Akimam sind wir auf jeden Fall schon mal ein fünfer Grüppchen. 
Und was ist eigentlich mit Micha, @cruisingfix ?


----------



## Heitzer77 (15. November 2014)

Ich bin auch am Sonntag um 10 Uhr am Lidl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (15. November 2014)

Bin So. dabei , 10h   wie gehabt.
...wie sehn die wetterprognosen aus ?!   Hoffe es past.


----------



## akimam (15. November 2014)

Ne, Wetter wird bescheiden, nehmt eure Regenjacken mit.


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. November 2014)

Ja, es wird wohl am Wochenende tendenziell '*leicht* regnerisch' bleiben.

Ich hätte da einen Vorschlag...eine Bitte...falls es nicht zuviel verlangt ist:
Wer um 10 Uhr da ist, ist da, wem es *zu* regnerisch wird...einfach nicht kommen...und dafür keine Diskussion hier im Thread, ob es zu regnerisch für eine Tour wird oder nicht.
Das verunsichert wieder nur und die, die nicht kommen werden nie erfahren was ihnen entgangen ist.


----------



## m0nit0r (15. November 2014)

@etClaudia Ja, ich bin dabei. Bis morgen.


----------



## etClaudia (15. November 2014)

Okese, dann ham wa ja alle! Hoffe dennoch das wir eine Regenpause erwischen.
Wir sind auch dabei. Regenjacke und Schutzbleche sind eingepackt.


----------



## m0nit0r (15. November 2014)

Schutzbleche... Du Mädchen


----------



## -Shodan- (15. November 2014)

So, neue Photonenkanone ans Trekkingrad gedengelt, jetzt noch schnell den Plattfuß am Fully beheben, dann kann die frohe Punktejagd weitergehen...


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. November 2014)

m0nit0r schrieb:


> Schutzbleche... Du Mädchen


Bist du Single oder Hausmann?


----------



## m0nit0r (15. November 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Bist du Single oder Hausmann?


Im Zweifel immer beides


----------



## -Shodan- (16. November 2014)

Hennefer Fenstergucker: raascht et oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m0nit0r (16. November 2014)

Also hier in Kölle kübelts ziemlich.


----------



## etClaudia (16. November 2014)

Soooo, liiieve Jungs! Hier mal eine kleine MilchMÄDCHENRechnung: Wenn unsere Gruppe geschlossen mindestens eine Stunde fährt, dann haben wir schon 20 Punkte gesammelt!! Ist das etwa kein Ansporn?! Wollt ihr Gruppenletzter sein????! 

Vielleicht reißt die Wolkendecke ja auch um 10 Uhr auf und dann möchte ich nicht denken müssen, ach wärste  doch gefahren..
Wir sind dann 10 Uhr vor Ort und schauen was geht. Abbrechen kann man ja immer noch, wenn alles schwimmt..


----------



## cruisingfix (16. November 2014)

....Laut regenradar schwimmt es gewaltig.
Aktuell   7-8 grad in hennef, daueregen seit stunden.


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. November 2014)

Also, ich bin mal da...sagen wir es mit Silbermond (?): Gib mir ein kleines bischen Sicherheit, in einer Welt in der nichts sicher scheint...


----------



## etClaudia (16. November 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Also, ich bin mal da...sagen wir es mit Silbermond (?): Gib mir ein kleines bischen Sicherheit, in einer Welt in der nichts sicher scheint...


...Wer ist jetzt hier das Mädchen?!!?


----------



## Heitzer77 (16. November 2014)

Also ich komme nicht!


----------



## -Shodan- (16. November 2014)

Wir fahren jetzt los. bis gleich.


----------



## akimam (16. November 2014)

Bin raus.


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. November 2014)

Heute eine fast komplette Team-Tour Ri. Ölberg, alle Mann/Frau bei Schei$$wetter hat trotz der Wetterunbillen Spaß gemacht und toll, dass ihr alle bei diesem Hundewetter aus Kölle rübergemacht habt! 

Frisch geduscht...noch ein kl. geistinger Erguss  "immer wenn es regnet, muss ich an euch denken, wie wir uns begegnet sind, stunden nur am lenken...nass bis auf die haut standen wir da, und kamen petrus nah...."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## etClaudia (16. November 2014)

Juti, wir sind auch wieder frisch aus der Wanne.. Was zwei Latte Macchiato und ein Stück Kuchen wieder alles gut machen können - erstaunlich!

@Trail Surfer: Wo du nur diese Sprüche her nimmst.. da scheint wohl etwas durchgeweicht zu sein 

Wie auch immer: Tolle Tour - Großes Gruppeneigenlob (bis auf @Heitzer77 - von dir bin ich heute seeeehr seeeehr entäuscht)!!!!
Der Rest war auf jeden Fall hart im nehmen bzw. schwimmen.. und wir haben auch kaum wegen dem Regen gejammert!  Da kann sich Chuck Norris noch eine Scheibe von abschneiden.


----------



## etClaudia (16. November 2014)

Und ihr wisst ja: Wenn Chuck Norris ins Wasser fällt, wird er nicht nass. Das Wasser wird Chuck Norris. 

uahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. November 2014)

Wo gerade Fußball, Spanien gegen Deutschland läuft....da fällt auf, es gibt bei "uns" einen Rudi und einen Rüdiger - ganz wie bei uns!


----------



## maxxorange (19. November 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wo gerade Fußball, Spanien gegen Deutschland läuft....da fällt auf, es gibt bei "uns" einen Rudi und einen Rüdiger - ganz wie bei uns!


und mindestens zwei (2) Stefans


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. November 2014)

Du hast den Witz nicht verstanden


----------



## maxxorange (19. November 2014)

Da ich mit Fussball nix am Hut habe, mag es wohl so sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## etClaudia (19. November 2014)

@Trail Surfer: Spielen wir hier Fußball oder fahren wir mit dem Rad/MTB?!?
Also: Bei der Sache bleiben und Punkte sammeln!!


----------



## maxxorange (19. November 2014)

etClaudia schrieb:


> @Trail Surfer: Spielen wir hier Fußball oder fahren wir mit dem Rad/MTB?!?
> Also: Bei der Sache bleiben und Punkte sammeln!!


Ich brauch bei TS keine Punkte sammeln


----------



## etClaudia (19. November 2014)

Nö @maxxorange dat Punkte sammeln muss schon jeder selbst machen


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. November 2014)

Bitte um ein bischen mehr Verständnis für unsere angehenden Senioren @etClaudia der Stefan ist halt keine Neunund....vierzig mehr....  und überhaupt, kannst du nur Peitsche oder auch Zuckerkrümel? Guckst du WP-Team.

P.S.: Nächstes Jahr Namensvorschlag: Die KATZ.....dann ist alles für DIE!


----------



## maxxorange (20. November 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Bitte um ein bischen mehr Verständnis für unsere angehenden Senioren @etClaudia der Stefan ist halt keine Neunund....vierzig mehr....  und überhaupt, kannst du nur Peitsche oder auch Zuckerkrümel? Guckst du WP-Team.
> 
> P.S.: Nächstes Jahr Namensvorschlag: Die KATZ.....dann ist alles für DIE!


Du hast mir noch nicht gesagt, wann Du Geburtstag hast..... Ich würde dann gerne gratulieren
Wir sehen uns.....


----------



## etClaudia (20. November 2014)

Zuckersüß ist doch schon meine reine Anwesenheit oder was meintest du?! @Trail Surfer 
Ich habe doch nur freundlichst darauf hingewiesen, dass ein paar Punkte sammeln besser ist,
als Fußball schauen und kommentieren.. das war nun wirklich keine Peitsche! 
Außerdem: Lob gab es diese Woche doch schon!!


----------



## cruisingfix (20. November 2014)

Hallo ihr alle da im Orbit , jetzt mal zu kommendem Sonntag......
treffpunkt 10h lidl wollte i schon mal ansagen   ....bis jetzt sind die wettervorhersagen positiv,
u ich hoffe wir werden zahlreich zum Kurbeln antreten.

gruß micha


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. November 2014)

Bat-Mobil ist am Start.


----------



## maxxorange (21. November 2014)

Opi ist wieder motorisiert und am Sonntag auch um 10 h mit seinem MTRolli am Lidl-Start.
Viele Grüße, Stefan


----------



## etClaudia (21. November 2014)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Hallo ihr alle da im Orbit , jetzt mal zu kommendem Sonntag......
> treffpunkt 10h lidl wollte i schon mal ansagen   ....bis jetzt sind die wettervorhersagen positiv,
> u ich hoffe wir werden zahlreich zum Kurbeln antreten.
> 
> gruß micha



Hey gibt es da schon eine genauere Planung wo die Reise hingeht? Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich Sonntag eher woanders fahren werde.. auch weil ich 10 Uhr wohl nicht packe.. Mal schauen!

Erstmal: Mehr Details, please!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxorange (21. November 2014)

Details werden erst vor Ort besprochen


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. November 2014)

Lass dich nicht von unserem renitenten Opi ärgern  dem ziehen wir am Sonntag erstmal die Beine kurz!


----------



## akimam (21. November 2014)

Mir ist egal wohin, bin ohne Dienst. Hauptsache los. Wetter soll ja gut werden!


----------



## etClaudia (21. November 2014)

maxxorange schrieb:


> Details werden erst vor Ort besprochen


Tsesses immer diese frechen Senioren!!


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. November 2014)

Weil das Wetter ja so super werden soll...lasst uns doch mal wieder hauptsächlich trailtechnisch die Kante geben. Ich hatte ja schon mal angeregt....Hennefer Trailperlen...alles in einen Pott schmeißen und nacheinander abfahren.


----------



## cruisingfix (21. November 2014)

Die "Eierlegendewollmilchsau-runde gibt es wohl kaum.
..hätte aber ne schöne anstrengende tour mit neuen ecken in kopf...
bei wunsch könnten wir die drehen.
...oder auch egal wohin	 .... hauptsache es wird gefahren.

mfg


----------



## akimam (21. November 2014)

Genau


----------



## etClaudia (22. November 2014)

Na nune, ich fahr ja wohl MTB damit ich Trails fahren kann, oder?? Sonst kann ich auch mit dem Stadtrad ein RADTOUR (<-- igitt!) machen 
Also wenn deine Tour-im-Kopf entsprechende Möglichkeiten bietet, sind wir morgen dabei @cruisingfix


----------



## cruisingfix (22. November 2014)

...na klar gehts irgendwie querfeldein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## etClaudia (22. November 2014)

Irgendwie querfeldein -hoffentlich mit Trailanteil 
Könnten wir morgen 10:30 Uhr sagen?!
Merci


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. November 2014)

etClaudia schrieb:


> Na nune, ich fahr ja wohl MTB damit ich Trails fahren kann, oder?? Sonst kann ich auch mit dem Stadtrad ein RADTOUR (<-- igitt!) machen
> Also wenn deine Tour-im-Kopf entsprechende Möglichkeiten bietet, sind wir morgen dabei @cruisingfix


Ich hab jetzt mal eben deinen Vorsprung einweng einkürzt fahr besser morgen mit, denn es wird hoffentlich laaang und laangsam


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. November 2014)

Apropos Trails...bin eben die Drachflugschanze räächserum ruunter. Also, das ist schon bissl grenzwertig weil ganz viel loses Laub macht quasi alle gefährlichen Steine und Wurzeln unsichtbar. Wer Glück hat, fällt - wenn er/sie fällt - weich, wer Pech hat...nun ja... 
Ist halt ziemlich unmöglich, eine Linie zu wählen...außer gerade-runter-Finger-von-der-Bremse-egal-was-kommt...


----------



## Mauerwinkel (22. November 2014)

Komme auch, 10 Uhr Lidl!


----------



## akimam (22. November 2014)

Bitte 10 Uhr, wie immer, hanni und nanni sind nicht im forum und um 10 morgen da 
☺


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. November 2014)

hanni, nanni & susanni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akimam (22. November 2014)

Dää


----------



## cruisingfix (22. November 2014)

Den meisten so ,wie auch mir, ist wohl 10h recht.....
hoffe T+C ihr bekommt das hin. 
Also liebe biker erscheint zahlreich am lidl um 10h morgen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. November 2014)

akimam schrieb:


> Dää


Ich glaub, ich muss meinen Benutzertitel in "kein Frauenversteher" umbenennen...


----------



## -Shodan- (22. November 2014)

So schön mit nem geilen Hirschgulasch gestärkt, werden wir es wie immer pünktlich um 10 zum Treffpunkt schaffen... (hoffentlich).


----------



## maxxorange (23. November 2014)

Netzbetreiber bringt heute satte 18 Grad mit.
Ja ist das was???


----------



## maxxorange (23. November 2014)

Wo kommt das blöde Netzbetreiber her? Das war ich nicht ;-)


----------



## windsurfenXXL (23. November 2014)

Guten Morgen zusammen, 
uih, da hätte ich auch Lust zu kommen, nur die 10Uhr bei euch - ist Sonntags echt sportlich 

Wenn ihr Richtung Franzhäuschen kämmt, würde ich mit euch ne ganz schicke Runde fahren, z.b. Naafbachtal, HCM, rechter Teil des ErlebniswegTrails an der Talsperre, etc.=> ergo hoher und sehr schöner Trailanteil.

Würde mich freuen wieder mit euch radeln zu dürfen 
Viele Grüße aus Lohmar
Markus


----------



## cruisingfix (23. November 2014)

Hallo markus,
möchte nur für mich sprechen -würde dein angebot gerne an einem anderen So. annehmen.
Dann mit treffpunkt gleich am franzhäuschen.
Schau doch mal ob du bis 10h zum lidl schaffst....   

mfg


----------



## maxxorange (23. November 2014)

@ Markus,  beim letzten mal hat's ja auch geklappt


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. November 2014)

Bitte langsam in die Gänge kommen, Opi, sonst verlierst du den Anschluss, bevor er hergestellt wurde...und vergess nicht den Koffer mit der Kohle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slu84 (23. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen. Bin neu im Forum dabei und seit einigen Wochen fleißig am mitlesen. Vor ein paar Monaten hab ich das MTB (29er Hardtail) neu für mich entdeckt und seitdem bin ich meist einmal in der Woche mit paar Kumpels hier in der Umgebung unterwegs (komme aus Lohmar Heide). Wir fahren gerne an der Talsperre oder im Lohmarer Wald und auch im Naafbachtal sind wir das ein oder andere Mal schon abgesoffen. Ich (oder wir) würden uns bei einer euren nächsten Türchen gerne anschließen, wenn es euch recht ist. Wenn ihr also das nächste Mal in Franzhäuschen startet und es mit KM und HM nicht allzu sehr übertreibt, kommen wir mal dazu.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## cruisingfix (23. November 2014)

Willkommen Daniel....

mfg Micha


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. November 2014)

Heute ein schönes Toürchen mit WOW 10 Männe- und 2 Weibseken  leider waren da vorn ein paar immer zu schnell unterwegs, so dass nie wirklich Zeit für ein kl feines Gruppenfoto gewesen wäre. Hat aber nevertheless Spaß gemacht, durch die kühle Vorwintersonntagssonne zu cruisen..


----------



## akimam (23. November 2014)

slu84 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Bin neu im Forum dabei und seit einigen Wochen fleißig am mitlesen. Vor ein paar Monaten hab ich das MTB (29er Hardtail) neu für mich entdeckt und seitdem bin ich meist einmal in der Woche mit paar Kumpels hier in der Umgebung unterwegs (komme aus Lohmar Heide). Wir fahren gerne an der Talsperre oder im Lohmarer Wald und auch im Naafbachtal sind wir das ein oder andere Mal schon abgesoffen. Ich (oder wir) würden uns bei einer euren nächsten Türchen gerne anschließen, wenn es euch recht ist. Wenn ihr also das nächste Mal in Franzhäuschen startet und es mit KM und HM nicht allzu sehr übertreibt, kommen wir mal dazu.
> 
> Gruß Daniel




Klaro, gerne, auch mal am franzhäuschen los.


----------



## maxxorange (24. November 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Heute ein schönes Toürchen mit WOW 10 Männe- und 2 Weibseken  leider waren da vorn ein paar immer zu schnell unterwegs, so dass nie wirklich Zeit für ein kl feines Gruppenfoto gewesen wäre. Hat aber nevertheless Spaß gemacht, durch die kühle Vorwintersonntagssonne zu cruisen..



Stimmt es war eine sehr schöne Tour

Stimmt, da waren einige sehr schnell unterwegs, besonders zum Ende der Tour wurde es etwas hektisch.
Da wir anfänglich gerne auf zwei Nachzügler gewartet hatten, verkleinerte sich dadurch das  Zeitfenster von einigen Wenigen.

Vorschlag zur Güte: 
Wer ein kleines Zeitfenster hat, fährt genüsslich mit und seilt sich dann zu seiner festgesetzten Zeit ab. 
Dies bedeutet für den Rest der Truppe eine stressfreie Sonntagstour

......jaaa Rene`, auch für Opi`s


Viele Grüße und einen guten Start in die 48. Woche,
Stefan


----------



## etClaudia (25. November 2014)

@maxxorange: dakor!!
Sonntag ist zum Erholen da und nicht zum Hetzen


----------



## windsurfenXXL (26. November 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Heute ein schönes Toürchen mit WOW 10 Männe- und 2 Weibseken  leider waren da vorn ein paar immer zu schnell unterwegs, so dass nie wirklich Zeit für ein kl feines Gruppenfoto gewesen wäre. Hat aber nevertheless Spaß gemacht, durch die kühle Vorwintersonntagssonne zu cruisen..



Guten Abend zusammen,

ja hat echt Spaß gemacht mit euch. 
Sorry, komme erst jetzt dazu: hier ein paar Impressionen vom Sonntag aus dem Handgelenk geschossen ;-)

Bis demnächst
Markus


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. November 2014)

windsurfenXXL schrieb:


> hier ein paar Impressionen vom Sonntag aus dem Handgelenk geschossen ;-)




Da fällt mir der alte Kalauer Anstreicher - Landstreicher - Östreicher ein 
Kennst du die Steigerung?
Nein?!
OK.
Hier...
Viergelenker - Eingelenker - Handgelenker


----------



## Pete04 (26. November 2014)

Hat der Sieghöhenweg eigentlich zwischendurch so was wie Höhenkontinuität - also: einmal oben, dann oben bleibend - und wenn ja, da wo?
Bedankt für Wissensfluß, der Pete... Knowledge wird latürnich nur an Wanderfremden Tagen gekuckt, selbstredend....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (27. November 2014)

Hallo @Pete  ,
der natursteig sieg wechselt oft hoch- tief, dies is soweit mir bekannt beim sieghöhenweg auch der fall.
Man kann aber von bödingen aus auf der römerstr. (Waldhighway)  richtung nutscheid/windecker ländchen kurbeln.
Diese langezogene route verläuft auf einem höhenzug zwischen bröltal u. Siegtal, bleibt immer zwischen 200-350hm.
Da kann man gut strecke machen, ab u an kurze asphaltabschnitte sonst aber einsam durch den wald verlaufend.

gruß micha


----------



## slu84 (27. November 2014)

Wie viel km reißt ihr an so nem lockeren Sonntag meistens ab?


----------



## maxxorange (27. November 2014)

<----ist dieses WE am Melibokus unterwegs und am Nächsten wieder hinter Üsch her
VG, Stefan


----------



## maxxorange (27. November 2014)

slu84 schrieb:


> Wie viel km reißt ihr an so nem lockeren Sonntag meistens ab?


Ich denke es sind so 40 km.....glaub isch....Micha weiß da mehr


----------



## cruisingfix (27. November 2014)

@slu84	... jo  meist sind es zwischen 30-50km /400-800hm
..da hängt immer ganz von lust u laune aller mitfahrer ab, u das is auch gut so.  

mfg


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. November 2014)

Jeder der einen Tacho hat, weiß da mehr  in letzter Zeit meistens zwischen 45 und 55 Kilometer. Meistens an die 45.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slu84 (27. November 2014)

Also mit 400-800hm kann ich mich anfreunden aber 45-55km hab ich noch nicht versucht  Jemand Lust am Sonntag in Franzhäuschen einzusteigen?


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. November 2014)

Wo soll es denn lang gehen, ab Franzhäuschen?


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. November 2014)

Du suchst nicht zufällig ein "Bike-Taxi" das dich quasi vor der Haustür abholt und dich dann durch deine Gegend guidet? 

Hm, ich dachte mal wieder Ringwälle wäre fein...für _alle_ Mitfahrer in unserer Runde gilt eigentlich: _Bike_ macht _mobil_, bei Arbeit, Sport und Spiel!


----------



## slu84 (27. November 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Du suchst nicht zufällig ein "Bike-Taxi" das dich quasi vor der Haustür abholt und dich dann durch deine Gegend guidet?



Wenn du willst können wir uns auch bei mir vor der Tür treffen 

Richtig in Planung ist noch nichts. Dachte an sowas wie:
Ho-Chi-Minh+Lohmarer Wald+Stallberg/Kaldauen oder 
Wahnbachtalsperre Happerschoss+Pinn+Wolperath+NK+Polhausen+Hochhausen oder
Polhausen+Seelscheid+Mohlscheid+Naafbachtal (mit was mehr Straße)

Das sind immer so zwischen 30-40km. Alternativen?


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. November 2014)

Wer hat Zeit und Lust, Samstagmittag eine Runde über die Hügel zu bügeln?


----------



## surfnico (28. November 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wer hat Zeit und Lust, Samstagmittag eine Runde über die Hügel zu bügeln?


Aha... Termin verpennt 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=15047


----------



## etClaudia (28. November 2014)

Moinsen,
übrigens viel Spaß heute Abend beim Hennefer Weihnachtsmarkt! Wir sind heute doch lieber in Köln am Stadtgarten unterwegs 
*Prost schonmal den Glühweinliebhabern* 

Samstag haben wir keine Zeit zum Biken, da wir Plätzchen backen.
Sonntag bin ich woanders unterwegs. Ich weiß nicht, ob Thor sich euch dann alleine anschließt @Shodan.


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. November 2014)

surfnico schrieb:


> Aha... Termin verpennt
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=15047


Im Grunde richtig, aber ich habe morgen kein Auto und muss nochmal in mich gehen, ob mir das mit An- und Abfahrt nicht büschn zuviel wird...


----------



## akimam (29. November 2014)

Wie sieht es aus, Sonntag 10 Uhr am Lidl. Ich habe mal wieder Bereitschaft, seile mich dann ab, wenn es zu weit wird.


----------



## cruisingfix (29. November 2014)

Jo	also bei mir geht 10h klar morgen.... wer bock hat is dabei !!
kalt u trocken soll es werden..... na dann kann i mit leben	

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Shodan- (29. November 2014)

Wir düsen diesmal durch den KöFo.


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. November 2014)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> morgen.... wer bock hat is dabei !!


*stein*bock, der auch mal über wurzeln pflügelt trotz netto 4 std im sattel heut


----------



## slu84 (30. November 2014)

Wir starten heute um 10 Uhr in NK am Marktplatz zur Talsperrenrunde. Wer Bock hat kommt mit


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. November 2014)

Heute eine schöne lockere Runde zu sechst mit bei insgesamt 705 Höhenmeter. Mit denen der gestrigen Tour komme ich auf rund 1.550 für das Wochenende  freue mich auf bald und wünsche euch einen guten Start in die neue Woche!


----------



## DrFuManChu (30. November 2014)

T_T


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. November 2014)

Mit 16er Schnitt bei 1000 HM in 3 Stunden...schau doch mal lieber bei den Anfängern in Bonn vorbei  btw, der Nutscheid in Baden-Württemberg...wäre mir schon die Anreise zu weit


----------



## DrFuManChu (30. November 2014)

T_T


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. November 2014)

Ich weiß, bei deinen Touren spendierst du den Leuten sogar den Spaten, damit sie sich eingraben können, wenn in der Mitte der Walachei die Pumpe schlapp macht  ich schrub das auch nur, weil ich die Mitfahrer hier ganz gut kenne und eher kein Leichenschmaus zu holen ist...


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. November 2014)

Apropos Tour nächstes Wochenende @cruisingfix ich vergaß heute zu fragen, habe aber soweit ich es hoffentlich richtig verstanden habe von @akimam und @Heitzer77 erfahren, dass sie kommenden Samstag - der letzten richtigen Vollmondnacht des Jahres - auch auf die bereits kurz besprochene Nachtfahrt mitkommen würden. Wir wären also schon mal zu viert. 
Guckt ihr auch hier: http://www.vollmond.info/de/vollmond-kalender.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxorange (1. Dezember 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Apropos Tour nächstes Wochenende @cruisingfix ich vergaß heute zu fragen, habe aber soweit ich es hoffentlich richtig verstanden habe von @akimam und @Heitzer77 erfahren, dass sie kommenden Samstag - der letzten richtigen Vollmondnacht des Jahres - auch auf die bereits kurz besprochene Nachtfahrt mitkommen würden. Wir wären also schon mal zu viert.
> Guckt ihr auch hier: http://www.vollmond.info/de/vollmond-kalender.html



Wie gut, daß Du mich nicht erwähnt hast, denn ich bike am nächsten Samstag Abend wieder bei Minusgraden im Odenwäldle

Am 14.12. sind Mary and me wieder dabei


----------



## cruisingfix (1. Dezember 2014)

Also  Hallo an Alle,

dann machen wir es mal spruchreif - i plane einen "Nikolaus-Night-Ride" am Sa. 6.12
Start wäre am Sa. um spätestens 16h. wie gehabt am Lidl.
Das ganze allerdings nur bei "trockenem" Wetter -das ist grundvoraussetzung.
Die Route ist gesteckt ... es sind ca.70km/400 hm !!
(Hennef-Kaldauen-Lohmar-Altenrath-Porz-Niederkassel-Mondorf-Hennef.)
....es ist eher eine Ausdauerfahrt (Plaudertour)/ Asphaltanteil liegt bei ca. 50% (an Rhein u. Sieg entlang)
Jeder sollte warme Bekleidung mit haben u. ein Nikolausmützchen in Hartkunstoff  ;-)
Beleuchtung ist klar. Fahrtdauer liegt bei ca. 4-5 Std.
Meldet euch bitte  wenn ihr lust habt mit zu kurbeln.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Heitzer77 (1. Dezember 2014)

Also ich bin selbstverständlich mit dabei!
Micha und ich sind die Runde schon 2 mal 
gefahren und wissen daher das es sich gut Kurbel lässt.
Ich hoffe auf rege Teilnahme.


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Dezember 2014)

Hab zwar weder Tubeless noch UST, aber Lust hätt i schon


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Dezember 2014)

@etClaudia
@-Shodan- 
@m0nit0r 
Bitte dazustoßen 
@akimam 
Vergißdichnicht


----------



## -Shodan- (3. Dezember 2014)

Samstag 16 Uhr geht nicht. An dem Tag steht Renovieren auf dem Plan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akimam (4. Dezember 2014)

Nö, bin da


----------



## 3-eleven (4. Dezember 2014)

Bei mir leider nicht möglich...


----------



## Rodriguez06 (4. Dezember 2014)

Wie schon angekündigt, bin ich am WE leider anderweitig unterwegs.


----------



## cruisingfix (5. Dezember 2014)

Hallo fangemeinde,
die planungen für unseren  "1 Nikolaus-night-ride" laufen nach wie vor.
Höchstes augenmerk liegt auf dem Wetter. Es darf nicht regen !
Das schmällert denn spaß zu sehr u wäre für die gesundheit nicht förderlich.
Drum werde i morgen so gegen 14-14.30h noch mal genau hinschauen um klarheit zu schaffen.
Treffpunkt lidl 15.45 - start um 16h is der plan.
 Mfg Micha.


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Dezember 2014)

Es soll zwar hier und da, bis in den Nachmittag hinein, ein bischen "fisseln", aber Regen scheint genauso wenig zu erwarten wie klarer Himmel und freier Blick auf den Vollmond. 
Machen wir doch einfach das Beste draus.


----------



## akimam (6. Dezember 2014)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Also  Hallo an Alle,
> 
> dann machen wir es mal spruchreif - i plane einen "Nikolaus-Night-Ride" am Sa. 6.12
> Start wäre am Sa. um spätestens 16h. wie gehabt am Lidl.
> ...



hallo zusammen,
leider muss ich mich abmelden.
li. Schulter verletzt. Habe bis jetzt gehofft und gehofft, aber es geht nicht.
Wünsche euch viel Spass!!!


----------



## Heitzer77 (6. Dezember 2014)

A little weihnachtsgedicht
When the snow❄falls wunderbar,
and the kinderhappy are,
When the glatteis on the street⚠,
And we all a Glühwein need,
Then you know,es ist so weit: 
She is here,the weihnachtszeit.

Every Parkhaus is besetzt,
Weil die people fahren jetzt,
All to kaufhof,mediamarkt,
Kriegen nearly herzinfarkt,
Shopping hirnverbrannte things,
And the Christmas glocke rings.

Mother in the kitchen bakes,
Schoko-,nuss- and mandelkeks,
Daddy in the nebenraum,
Schmücks a riesen weihnachtsbaum,
He is hanging on the balls⚽⚾,
when he from the leiter falls,
Finally the kinderlein,
To the zimmer kommen rein,
And it sings the family,
Schauerlich:"Oh Christmastree",
And a jeder in the house,
Is packing the geschenke aus.

Mama finds under the tanne,
A super neue Teflon-Pfanne,
Papa gets schlips and socken,
Every does frohlocken,
President speaks in the TV,
All around his harmonie,
Bis mother in the kitchen runs:
In Ofen burns the Weihnachtsgans♨.

And so comes the Feuerwehr,
With Tatü Tata daher,
And they bring a long,long schlauch➖,
And a long,long Leiter auch✔,
And they schrei:"Wasser Marsch!",
CHRISTMAS NOW IS IN THE ARSCH!!!


----------



## Heitzer77 (6. Dezember 2014)

Guten Morgen zusammen!
es wäre toll wenn sich die,
die heute mitfahren wollen,sofern das Wetter stimmt mal melden würden damit wir wissen wer mit Radeln möchte!
Denn sonst stehen wir da und keiner kommt.
Ob wir fahren entscheiden wir nachher nach Wetterlage und Teilnehmeranzahl


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Dezember 2014)

Bis jetzt sind wir wohl zu dritt, Sascha.


----------



## cruisingfix (6. Dezember 2014)

Hallo.....
also  wir fahren !   Rene weiste bescheid, jo sieht so aus als wären wir nur zu dritt.
schade eigentlich, aber was solls. Mitfahrer sind gern gesehn.
@ alle  ... zieht euch warm an.... u wechsel triko mitnehmen... u überlebensvorrat.
15.45h am lidl.

mfg  Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slu84 (6. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin raus. Hab heute schon 40km incl. 950hm hinter mir


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin um kurz vor Vier am Lidl, bis gleich.


----------



## cruisingfix (6. Dezember 2014)

Wir haben es geschafft..... wir haben die laaannge tour durchgezogen.
Rene, Sascha u ich  sind ca. 76km /340hm gefahren !
....auch ein platter vorderreifen bei mir konnte uns nicht stoppen.
Morgen um 10h werden wir drei nicht fahren ...da die beine zu müde.

gruß Micha

PS :  ...fast hätten wir noch einen mitfahrer aufgriffen..anfang wahner heide nen mtb-ler getroffen...
doch ihm war unsere strecke zu weit o zu flach. Gruß unbekannter weise von hier.


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Dezember 2014)

Grüße zurück in die Runde  bin jetzt wieder freigegeben für die Sonntagsschule. Zwar keine müden Beine...tststststs...immer diese Gerüchteküche...  fühle mich irgendwie wie neugeboren aber trotzdem morgen keine Tour, andere Verpflichtungen bzw. Hausfrieden nicht aufs Spiel setzen mal schauen vielleicht kann ich ja doch n Stündchen rausquetschen, zum ausfahren


----------



## akimam (10. Dezember 2014)

Fahre um 14 Uhr eine kleine Runde, in hennef und Umgebung, wenn jemand Lust hat ....


----------



## akimam (12. Dezember 2014)

Guten Morgen Leute,wie sieht es aus?
Wer ist Sonntag alles dabei, und wo geht es hin?
Das Wetter soll ja für uns extra gut werden.
(Kein Dienst)


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Dezember 2014)

Dabei.  Warten auf Ansage.


----------



## cruisingfix (13. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
i kann leider aus gesundheitlichen gründen Morgen nicht an den Start gehn.  
....euch eine gute Fahrt.

mfg Micha


----------



## Rodriguez06 (13. Dezember 2014)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Hallo,
> i kann leider aus gesundheitlichen gründen Morgen nicht an den Start gehn.
> ....euch eine gute Fahrt.
> 
> mfg Micha




Gute Besserung Micha.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mauerwinkel (13. Dezember 2014)

Nach einem USA-Trip und einer ordentlichen Erkältung könnte ich morgen auch mal wieder an den Start gehen. Bin aber morgen noch Schön-Wetter-Fahrer, also bei Dauerregen nicht auf mich warten.
LG Holger


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Dezember 2014)

Guten Morgen. Wie schaut es also heut aus? Treffpunkt wie immer oder doch keiner da? Und dir gute Besserung, Micha.


----------



## akimam (14. Dezember 2014)

Bin da.


----------



## cruisingfix (14. Dezember 2014)

Danke euch,
wetter paste ja heute.... hoffe ihr habt ne schöne runde gedreht.


----------



## maxxorange (15. Dezember 2014)

TE="cruisingfix, post: 12541825, member: 249110"]Danke euch,
wetter paste ja heute.... hoffe ihr habt ne schöne runde gedreht.[/QUOTE]
Gruß aus BN und gute Besserung!
VG, Stefan


----------



## etClaudia (17. Dezember 2014)

Moin zusammen,

uns gibts auch noch. Wir sind wieder im Lande.
Wer hat denn alles am Montag, den 22.12. schon frei und Lust eine Runde mit dem MTB zu drehen?
Das Wetter soll bis dahin zumindest wieder trocken sein.. 

Leider habe ich Sonntag kein Auto und kann daher beim üblichen Treff nicht mitkommen.
Außerdem gehen wir dann schon früh nach Siegburg auf den Weihnachtsmarkt - mit der Bahn versteht sich ))))

Viele Grüße
etClaudia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## etClaudia (17. Dezember 2014)

Moin zusammen,

uns gibts auch noch. Wir sind wieder im Lande.
Wer hat denn alles am Montag, den 22.12. schon frei und Lust eine Runde mit dem MTB zu drehen?
Das Wetter soll bis dahin zumindest wieder trocken sein.. 

Leider habe ich Sonntag kein Auto und kann daher beim üblichen Treff nicht mitkommen.
Außerdem gehen wir dann schon früh nach Siegburg auf den Weihnachtsmarkt - mit der Bahn versteht sich ))))

Viele Grüße
etClaudia


----------



## maxxorange (17. Dezember 2014)

MoinMoin,

Urlaub ? wasn das ?

Da findet sich bestimmt wer!

<----kann nur Sonntag, wie immer....oder nä. WE

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## etClaudia (17. Dezember 2014)

maxxorange schrieb:


> MoinMoin,
> 
> Urlaub ? wasn das ?
> 
> ...




Schade, wir sind nächstes WE wieder nicht im Lande  und daher kann ich nur Montag oder Dienstag. Thor ebenso.
Wer Lust hat, bitte melden!


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Dezember 2014)

Hallo, ihr Lieben. Ich möchte grundsätzlich gerne zweimal zusagen  einmal den Sonntagsfahrern und einmal den Mundaycruisern...bitte um Vorschläge @et


----------



## cruisingfix (18. Dezember 2014)

Hallo.
i kann nur So.	...die anderen Tage muß i arbeiten.
mfg


----------



## etClaudia (18. Dezember 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Hallo, ihr Lieben. Ich möchte grundsätzlich gerne zweimal zusagen  einmal den Sonntagsfahrern und einmal den Mundaycruisern...bitte um Vorschläge @et



Okay, das wäre schon mal einer! 
Thor muss Montag nun doch arbeiten. Könnten wir auch auf Dienstag ausweichen?!
Ansonsten fahre ich Montag allein mit.

Route würd ich spontan schauen, ok?

VG. etClaudia


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Dezember 2014)

Vorbereitungen auf Hl. Abend, da muss ich mal gucken, Claudia, ob der Dienstag hinhauen würde...ich sag jetzt erst mal Jein


----------



## sun909 (18. Dezember 2014)

...wenn ihr noch WP-Punkte braucht 

Am Montag 14.30 Uhr geht's mit dem Radel von K ins 7G, Runde fahren, Glühwein Bonner Weihnachtsmarkt, dann mit Bahn oder Rad Heim.

Ist ausgeschrieben im LMB ab Bonn vom Stuntbeck.

Grüsse


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Dezember 2014)

Da der Termin nun um 2 Std. nach hinten verschoben wurde, ist er zumindest für mich leider uninteressant. Mag im Urlaub lieber im Hellen fahren  dafür ist wohl aktuell die Tendenz Sonntag mit den Cruisern und Tuesday mit den Sundays.

Von wegen Sonntagstermin: Nachdem ich hier und da gehört habe, dass Mann/Frau ab Lidl _im Winter_ lieber 10.30 Uhr starten würde, was spricht dagegen?


----------



## akimam (20. Dezember 2014)

Wer fährt denn morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (20. Dezember 2014)

I bin morgen um 10h am start..... hoffe auf trockenes wetter.

mfg


----------



## etClaudia (20. Dezember 2014)

Okay, euch schon mal viel Spaß am Sonntag! Wir haben ein kleines Feier-WE und sind dann moin aufm Siegburger Weihnachtsmarkt 

Wir würden dann Dienstag 11:00 Uhr ein kleines Tourchen fahren. Ab Lidl wie immer. Entspanntes Vorweihnachts-Cruisen!

Bisher dabei:
Trail_Surfer
-shodan-
und icke! 

Wer ist noch dabei?


----------



## akimam (20. Dezember 2014)

Muß leider am Dienstag arbeiten, fahre dann hoffentlich ab 14 Uhr noch eine Runde.


----------



## Heitzer77 (21. Dezember 2014)

Ich Komme heute auch nicht, weil ich noch zu viel zu tun habe.
Ich wünsche allen schon mal schöne Feriertage und last euch reich Beschenken.
Gruß Sascha


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Dezember 2014)

Ich hätte gerne noch etwas mehr Zeit, wenn i.O. @cruisingfix bitte kurz melden. 10.30 Uhr würde heute passen.


----------



## akimam (21. Dezember 2014)

10:30 ist ok


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Dezember 2014)

Ok.


----------



## Mauerwinkel (21. Dezember 2014)

Bin leider heute nicht dabei, viel Spaß euch 
LG Holger


----------



## maxxorange (22. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
Micha und Rene, hoffe Ihr hattet gestern eine schöne regenfreie Tour.

Ich habe das schöne Samstagsmorgenwetter genutzt und bin um 9 Uhr die Route KöWi-Drachenfels-Löwenburg gefahren.
Leider, oder auch nicht, ist mir nur ein MTB-ler begegnet.

Übrigens ist das Breibergtal gesperrt. Bin die Hälfte gefahren, bis zur Schutzhütte. Ab dort ist abgesperrt, angeblich wegen eines Abgangs.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wenn man rechts an der Hütte vorbei über den Berg fährt, wie es am Ende aussieht. Habe es nicht versucht und bin zurück gefahren. 

Vielleicht hat ja wer nächstes WE, oder das erste WE in 2015 Lust auf eine schöne Tour.

Wünsche allen Mitstreitern vom Sonntags-Lidl-Treff ein fröhliches, friedvolles Weihnachtsfest.

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Dezember 2014)

Hi Stefan,

die nächste Runde startet morgen, 23.12., wahrscheinlich um 11 Uhr ab Lidl. Außerdem mit Susanne festgehalten der 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag. Nächster Sonntag ist m.W. noch nichts geplant, es wird sich aber sicher noch der eine oder andere melden.
Am ersten Januarwochenende bin ich Samstags im Venn unterwegs und werde daher den darauffolgenden Sonntag zum auschillen nutzen.

Grüße von der Couch


----------



## maxxorange (22. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Couch,
fahre morgen nach der Arbeit zu Maria. Wir verlustieren uns die Feiertage im Odenwäldle 

Im Urlaub waren wir auch eine Woche im Venn. Bei Baracke Mischell darfste nich mim Rad über die Stege. Wir hams aber trotzdem gemacht.
Ach ja, und wenn Du den Klostertrail bei Monschau fährst, denk an mich. Da habe ich meinen ersten Salto übers bike vollzogen 

Schlaf gut ....


----------



## sun909 (22. Dezember 2014)

maxxorange schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Micha und Rene, hoffe Ihr hattet gestern eine schöne regenfreie Tour.
> 
> Ich habe das schöne Samstagsmorgenwetter genutzt und bin um 9 Uhr die Route KöWi-Drachenfels-Löwenburg gefahren.
> ...



Hi Stefan,
hinter der Hütte ist im Hang links ein dicker Baum entwurzelt und hängt auf halb acht und kann auf den Weg knallen...

 Der Weg selbst  ist nach gestern frei 

Sobald es etwas windiger ist, ist das Lebensgefahr-Schild berechtigt.

Schöne Feiertage!


----------



## maxxorange (22. Dezember 2014)

Supi, vielleicht nehm ich dann mal mein Fichtenmoped mit


----------



## sun909 (22. Dezember 2014)

Ist ein echt dickes Teil, das in der Krone eines anderen Baumes hängt. Schwer schräg, würde ich nicht unbedingt selber Hand anlegen. Denke, der VVS kümmert sich die Tage drum.

Grüße


----------



## akimam (22. Dezember 2014)

Bin morgen auch dabei, habe überraschend frei bekommen. Wäre dann um 11 Uhr am Lidl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Dezember 2014)

Supi.


----------



## etClaudia (23. Dezember 2014)

Mist wir haben leider ein - nein zwei - kleine Probleme mit unseren Bremsen. Thor hat seine Bremse beim Reparieren kaputt gekriegt und bei der Überprüfung von meinem MTB ist uns aufgefallen, dass ich schon auf dem Metall bremse und ein Bremskolben wohl nicht funktioniert.. Shit, und ich dachte noch das da was quietscht!!!!
Ignoriere niemals Geräusche an deinem Bike (oder alternativ Auto).
Mist! Wir sind damit morgen raus. Wat ein Käse!


----------



## GB5 (23. Dezember 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> 
> die nächste Runde startet morgen, 23.12., wahrscheinlich um 11 Uhr ab Lidl. Außerdem mit Susanne festgehalten der 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag. Nächster Sonntag ist m.W. noch nichts geplant, es wird sich aber sicher noch der eine oder andere melden.
> Am ersten Januarwochenende bin ich Samstags im Venn unterwegs und werde daher den darauffolgenden Sonntag zum auschillen nutzen.
> ...



Hallo Biker,
wer fährt denn alles nach Venn ?
Grüße aus dem Büro


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Dezember 2014)

Ich. Besuche einen anderen Forum-User zwecks gemeinsamer Runde.


----------



## GB5 (23. Dezember 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich. Besuche einen anderen Forum-User zwecks gemeinsamer Runde.



ist das eine Geschlossene Runde oder kann man(n) da mit fahren?


----------



## Rodriguez06 (23. Dezember 2014)

Ich wünsche allen "Sieghöhenwegtourern" ein geruhsames Weihnachtsfest im 
Kreise Eurer Familien und einen guten Start ins neue Jahr!

Gruß
Rüdiger


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Dezember 2014)

GB5 schrieb:


> ist das eine Geschlossene Runde oder kann man(n) da mit fahren?


_Der_ Besuch ist erst einmal privat. Vielleicht kann man sich dann ein anderes Mal zusammentun.


----------



## GB5 (23. Dezember 2014)

kein Thema Venn steht sowieso auf meiner Liste was ich noch fahren möchte


----------



## cruisingfix (24. Dezember 2014)

Auch von mir in die runde :  "Frohe Festtage für euch alle".
Gruß


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
wer mag kann sich am 2. Weihnachtstag einer Tour zum Ölberg anschließen. Angedacht ist gegen 10.30 Uhr zu starten.
Schönen Hl. Abend allerseits! 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akimam (25. Dezember 2014)

Bin dabei. 
Stefan, alias die Wade, kommt voraussichtlich auch mit.


----------



## Mauerwinkel (25. Dezember 2014)

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen. Ich mache mal ein bischen in Familie. Nach den Feiertagen (Sonntag?) bin ich wieder mit von der Partie.
LG Holger


----------



## akimam (26. Dezember 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wer mag kann sich am 2. Weihnachtstag einer Tour zum Ölberg anschließen. Angedacht ist gegen 10.30 Uhr zu starten.
> Schönen Hl. Abend allerseits!
> 
> Grüße



Wir starten um 11 Uhr am Lidl. Wer mit möchte ist gern gesehen. Ich wünsche allen noch einen schönen Feiertag.


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Dezember 2014)

Heute knapp an einer Hinterrad-Explosion vorbeigeschrammt  das grüne ist der Latexschlauch...


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Dezember 2014)

Wäre wer morgen dabei, bei einer "Wir suchen den Schnee in Hennef Umgebung"-Tour? Start 10.30 Uhr ab Lidl!?


----------



## cruisingfix (28. Dezember 2014)

I werde mir die morgentliche wettersituation mal ansehn, möchte nur im trockenen fahren.
Die eise kalte luft ist auch nicht das beste für die lunge , aber mal sehn.
Warum 10.30h ?  Was spricht gegen 10h wie gehabt ?

mfg


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Micha, im Winter ist es länger dunkel, man schläft länger bzw. hat morgens ausgerechnet am Sonntag dann auch als "hiesiger" eben mehr "Anreisedruck", von wegen auch mal ein kl. _gemeinsames_ Frühstück davor. Da bin ich auch nicht allein, hier im Unterforum. Im Frühling geht dann wieder alles leichter, früher, lockerflockiger aus der Hüfte aufs Bike. 
Stressig für die Lunge soll es morgen auch nicht werden. Wir Älteren müssen sorgsamer mit unseren _guten_ Körnern umgehen, eh klar.


----------



## cruisingfix (28. Dezember 2014)

Aktuell Hennef   -6 grad	.....aber sonnig.
Eigentlich sehr einladend .... doch wirklich bitter kalt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Dezember 2014)

Fange gerade an, mich anzuziehen. Man wird sehen, ob man sich sieht.  P.S.: Ohne Minusgrade auch kein fatbiken im Schnee, oder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (28. Dezember 2014)

Also i werde um 10.30h am lidl sein, möchte aber anmerken das  i nur 1-2std. 
fahren möchte , damit die kälte mich nicht auffrisst.


----------



## maxxorange (28. Dezember 2014)

Gruß aus dem Odenwald. Bin heute das erste Mal Tiefschnee gefahren, inkl. Schneeverwehungen bei - 6 Grad. VG, Stefan


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Dezember 2014)

Micha und ich sind heute ein Runde bei schönstem winterlichen Bikewetter gefahren. Schöne Impressionen, leider aber auch Pannen bei uns beiden. Mich hat es da leider recht übel erwischt, das Schaltwerk ist förmlich explodiert, ein Teil in den Speichen gelandet, das Schaltauge auch Schrott.
Wahrscheinlich zuviel Kraft in den Beinen









Wie gesagt, das "Beste" kommt zum Schluss 



Die Kette lies sich dann noch auf Singlespeed umarbeiten...Frickelei bei Minusgraden...sind dann mit Singelspeeder und schleichendem Platten (Micha) nach Hause geömmelt.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (28. Dezember 2014)

Ist es bei der Abfahrt von der Stachelhardt passiert?

Habe mich schon gewundert, dass ihr mir nicht mehr entgegengekommen seid. Rechts runter war alles super, bis auf das Stahlseil was mal wieder angebracht wurde damit sich die Wanderer festhalten können. Hängt im oberen Bereich ein gutes Stück über dem ursprünglichen Weg drüber.


----------



## akimam (28. Dezember 2014)

Dann bin ich ja froh, dass ihr gut zu Hause angekommen seid.


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Dezember 2014)

Ich fahre morgen Nachmittag mal zu H&S wegen einem neuen Schaltwerk. Die Schaltaugen habe ich relativ günstig für 10 GBP gefunden, mal schauen, ich hoffe das klappt auch recht flott. Will ja nächsten Samstag ins Venn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxorange (30. Dezember 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Micha und ich sind heute ein Runde bei schönstem winterlichen Bikewetter gefahren. Schöne Impressionen, leider aber auch Pannen bei uns beiden. Mich hat es da leider recht übel erwischt, das Schaltwerk ist förmlich explodiert, ein Teil in den Speichen gelandet, das Schaltauge auch Schrott.
> Wahrscheinlich zuviel Kraft in den Beinen
> 
> 
> ...




Wie schön, daß Ihr noch Zeit gefunden habt, einen Schneemann zu basteln


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Dezember 2014)

Ach was, der wurde nicht von uns gebaut. Der wurde im Ganzen so hingeschnupft.


----------



## Mauerwinkel (2. Januar 2015)

Wer hat Lust heute nachmittag (Freitag) so ab 14 Uhr eine kleine Runde zu drehen? TP Lidl.
LG Holger


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Januar 2015)

Lust hätt ich schon, aber leider kein fahrtüchtiges Bike  aber frohes Neues an alle!


----------



## Mauerwinkel (2. Januar 2015)

Schade, von mir natürlich auch allen ein frohes neues Jahr.


----------



## etClaudia (2. Januar 2015)

Unsere Bikes sind auch noch in der Werkstatt, daher werden wir wohl maximal eine Trekking-Radtour in Köln fahren können.. Nächstes WE sind wir hoffentlich wieder am Start.

Ansonsten erstmal frohes neues Jahr allen MTBikern,
von Thor und mir


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Januar 2015)

Von mir gibt es aktuell Neues: Die bestellten Schaltaugen sind angekommen und gleich geht's zum George auf eine kleine Schraubersession.
 Drückt mal die Daumen, dass wirklich nichts am Rahmen ist. LG


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Januar 2015)

Es ist vollbracht, ich bin also wieder im Geschäft.


----------



## maxxorange (3. Januar 2015)

Kann morgen leider wegen PKW-Schaden nicht. 
Wäre dann nächsten Sonntag wieder am Start.
Wünsche allerseits ein friedvolles MTB 2015
Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## maxxorange (3. Januar 2015)

Fahre bei schönem Wetter um 11 uhr ab P+R Ramersdorf - Löwenburg. Die 7 G -HöhenWege waren am 1.1.2015 noch stark vereist. Die Trails sind befahrbar. Die Sperrung im 
Breibergtal besteht noch obwohl das Hindernis Baum schon entfernt wurde.
VG, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxorange (4. Januar 2015)

Habe umgeschwenkt und schließe mich aceofspades für den KF an.
Good ride,
Stefan


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Januar 2015)

Heute war das Wetter so schön wie letzten Sonntag, hat noch wer den Weg durch und über die hiesigen Wälder und Wege gewagt? War richtig schee schee heut, wie letzten Sonntag auch. Nur dieses Mal ohne Schaden an Bike oder Leib.


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Januar 2015)

japp war schee matschitsch


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Januar 2015)

Wir haben nicht nur Gatsch, sondern auch noch richtig Schnee gefunden. Ecke Hönscheid.


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Januar 2015)

stellenweise war noch das eine oder andere das stimmt, wo aber sonne hin kam war nix mehr... stellenweise kommt man um ne kurve und fährt plötzlich auf ner eisplatte.. zum Glück aber alles so rauh das genug gripp da war...

*Sent from my C6603 using Forum Fiend v1.3.*


----------



## aceofspades (8. Januar 2015)

And look up the view… oh shut up, I should focus on the track…”
“I can’t believe how good my bike works… o shit where am I going…”.

http://www.redbull.tv/videos/1400144023019-1547169819/fort-william-track-preview


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Januar 2015)

Susanne und ich starten morgen um 10.30 Uhr ab Lidl, BAB560 Abfahrt Hennef-Ost. Wer mitfahren mag, ist herzlich willkommen. Aber bitte pünktlich, wir haben Termine....
Meiner einer wird Sonntag nicht am Start sein, da ausnahmsweise eine andere Sonntags-Prio.


----------



## akimam (9. Januar 2015)

Morgen soll es windig werden, bis 60 km/h.


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Januar 2015)

Genau. Richtig fies an der Küste, und in den Alpen und im Voralpenland...und in NRW Ausläufer in der Eifel und am Niederrhein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mauerwinkel (10. Januar 2015)

Guten Morgen, bin dabei. Also heute (Samstag) 10.30 Uhr am Lidl, richtig?
Gruß Holger


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Januar 2015)

Ja, in 35 Minuten ab jetzt.


----------



## akimam (10. Januar 2015)

Wer möchte morgen kurbeln?


----------



## cruisingfix (10. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
i wollte morgen fahren. Mit dem hardtail, weil fully in revision in werkstatt.
uhrzeit 10h   o.  10.30h is egal. Doch das wetter is mir nicht ganz so egal,
drum werd i morgenfrüh mal ganz genau mal aus dem fenster schauen.

gruß


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Januar 2015)

Ich wünsche euch morgen viel Spaß und gutes Wetter! Wir sind morgen Mittag zum Grünkohlessen eingeladen, da wird ausnahmsweise mal der Bikesonntag geschwänzt.


----------



## akimam (10. Januar 2015)

Wir wollen um 10 Uhr starten, um ein bisschen Strecke zu machen, mit wenig Matsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (10. Januar 2015)

Ok.... 10h	   bin dabei (wenns nichr regnet !! )


----------



## akimam (10. Januar 2015)

Ja, wenn es nicht regnet!


----------



## Heitzer77 (10. Januar 2015)

Ich falle noch aus, da mein Rad noch nicht wieder fit!
Aber euch viel spaß und glück mit dem wetter.


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Januar 2015)

Mensch, Leute, das schaut ja so aus als ob hier jeder von uns momentan technische Probleme mit dem Bike hat(te)...bekommt eure "Pferdchen" wieder rasch in die Gänge, dann können wir demnächst wieder eine feine gemeinsame Runde drehen. 

Wetter ist auch sehr in Ordnung, dann habt viel Spaß heute!


----------



## etClaudia (11. Januar 2015)

hey ho, unsere Bikes sind wieder flott gemacht, aber ich hab noch den Rest meiner Erkältung auszukurieren und Thor ist heut im Repaircafé. Hoffe, wir sind bald mal wieder am Start.
Lasst euch bei dem Sturm nicht weg wehen - im Wald sollte man da ja nicht unterwegs sein.


----------



## cruisingfix (11. Januar 2015)

Wir haben heute zu dritt   eine ca gut 40km Cross country tour gekurbelt.
....kurze waldstücke ohne hindernisse überstanden (7G angekratzt). Nur kurz regen ,sonst trocken bei ca.5 grad.
 Gruß an alle


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Januar 2015)

Ich möchte gerne wieder am Samstag fahren, am liebsten am späten Vormittag. Das Wetter soll wohl auch besser werden, als am Sonntag.
Hat wer Lust auf eine Runde ab 11.30 Uhr?


----------



## akimam (14. Januar 2015)

Bin dabei.


----------



## maxxorange (16. Januar 2015)

Frage heute Abend meine bessere Hälfte, ob wir morgen auch dabei sind


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. Januar 2015)

maxxorange schrieb:


> Frage heute Abend meine bessere Hälfte, ob wir morgen auch dabei sind


 Wen, dein Maxx?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akimam (16. Januar 2015)

maxxorange schrieb:


> Frage heute Abend meine bessere Hälfte, ob wir morgen auch dabei sind


würde mich freuen


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. Januar 2015)

Ja, wär schön wenn ihr mal wieder längs kommt, langer!


----------



## maxxorange (17. Januar 2015)

Wir sind dabei!!
11.30 h LidlParkplatz? 

Fröhliches wachwern! ;-)

Marria & Stefan


----------



## akimam (17. Januar 2015)

Ja, Lidl.


----------



## GB5 (17. Januar 2015)

Hallo wohin geht die Tour?


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Januar 2015)

Das sprechen wir i.d.R. immer vor Ort ab, die aktuellen "Befindlichkeiten" der Anwesenden mit einbeziehend.


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Januar 2015)

Wir hatten heute also eine schöne Tour bei schönstem Radlwetter, zu viert. Sonne und matschigen Untergrund in Unmengen, gut für die Bikerseele..


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Januar 2015)

Was hält die Kommune von morgen mal wieder in Richtung Ringwälle von Hennef Bf mit der Bahn? Wäre 10.50 Uhr mit der RE9 zu spät?


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Januar 2015)

Wenn jemand doch noch zwischen 11.20 und 11.30 Uhr am Lidl sein mag...einfach kommen. Ansonsten schönen Sonntag allerseits.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxorange (19. Januar 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wir hatten heute also eine schöne Tour bei schönstem Radlwetter, zu viert. Sonne und matschigen Untergrund in Unmengen, gut für die Bikerseele..


<------wir haben die schöne Matschtour mit Akimam und Trailsurfer genossen. Gerne wieder


----------



## Heitzer77 (19. Januar 2015)

Ich hoffe das meine teile diese Woche wieder zurück kommen und ich nächsten Sonntag wieder mitfahren kann!


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Januar 2015)

maxxorange schrieb:


> <------wir haben die schöne Matschtour mit Akimam und Trailsurfer genossen. Gerne wieder


Die etwas größere Extrawurst-Runde mit 20% Anstieg und Serpentinen und lecker Kola-Künstlich im Abgang


----------



## maxxorange (20. Januar 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Die etwas größere Extrawurst-Runde mit 20% Anstieg und Serpentinen und lecker Kola-Künstlich im Abgang


Ich hab Dich auch lieb


----------



## cruisingfix (21. Januar 2015)

Ein  Hallo von mir.....
u ein aktueller stand bei mir  - fully immer noch in gr.inspektion (wird kompl. Überholt inkl. Fahrwerk)
Aber hardtail startklar  für So.
....ganz nebenbei sollte bis ende Jan. mein erstes Familien-Fatty am start sein	;-)
...is eigentlich für meine frau -doch irgendwie möchte i auch mal damit fahren.
Trek farley 6, mit slx bremse u xt schaltung 10fach. Variostütze usw.   wird eine einzelanfertigung.
Braucht man nicht umbedingt -macht aber riesig Spaß, u sieht cool aus !!! 
Die individuelle umgestalltung des dickfußes übernimmt mein händler des vertrauens (Hübel Bonn)
Man  man   kann es kaum erwarten.....

mfg Micha


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Januar 2015)

Hi, bin am Sonntag evtl in Lohmar am Start, die im Last-Minute-Biking ausgeschriebene Tour vom kurvenkratzer. Ab und an mal eine neue Strecke tut ja auch nicht weh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxorange (22. Januar 2015)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Ein  Hallo von mir.....
> u ein aktueller stand bei mir  - fully immer noch in gr.inspektion (wird kompl. Überholt inkl. Fahrwerk)
> Aber hardtail startklar  für So.
> ....ganz nebenbei sollte bis ende Jan. mein erstes Familien-Fatty am start sein	;-)
> ...



Bei Hübel-Bonn bin ich auch. Klasse Service !!!

Am Samstag und Sonntag bin ich auf meiner Ranch tätig, daher scheidet das Biken aus 
Viel Freude beim Fully "kurbeln".

VG,
Stefan


----------



## maxxorange (22. Januar 2015)

Fatty nicht Fully


----------



## -Shodan- (22. Januar 2015)

Ich muss Sonntag um halb fünf in Mittelerde sein; mal sehen wie es da zeitlich mit der Tour passt...


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Januar 2015)

-Shodan- schrieb:


> ... mal sehen wie es da zeitlich mit der Tour passt...


Irgendwie alles beim alten, schade


----------



## maxxorange (23. Januar 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Irgendwie alles beim alten, schade


Kannst ja mit Opi im K O T T E N F O R S T fahren. Außerdem biste mit einigen in Lohmar unterwegs. Mann kann nich alle haben


----------



## maxxorange (23. Januar 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Irgendwie alles beim alten, schade


Oder Du tust mal was gegen Deine Plautze, verschenkst Dein Hefe-Dunkel und kommst am WE zum Graben und Holzspalten auf meine Ranch


----------



## etClaudia (23. Januar 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Hi, bin am Sonntag evtl in Lohmar am Start, die im Last-Minute-Biking ausgeschriebene Tour vom kurvenkratzer. Ab und an mal eine neue Strecke tut ja auch nicht weh


Hi Rene, evtl. hänge ich mich in Lohmar mit dran! Ich frag mal Thor..
Lohmar wäre von der Anfahrt her zeitlich günstiger, weil er ja später noch was vor hat.

Da ich lange nix gemacht habe, brauche ich aber die Seniorengeschwindigkeit und hoffe "langsam" meint auch "langsam" 

VG. Claudia


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Januar 2015)

Er scheint fix um 10 Uhr starten zu wollen, das ist mir bei den aktueller Witterung und 25 Kilometer Anfahrt, die Hälfte Landstraße, zu früh. Niederschlagsrisiko heißt für morgen höchstens Schneeflocken, was mir jetzt nichts ausmacht.
Wer wäre denn morgen ab 10.30 Uhr am Lidl dabei?


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Januar 2015)

Akimam und Trailsurfer starten also morgen um 10.30 Uhr am Lidl, Hennef-Ost, in Richtung Wahnbachtalsperre. Wir freuen uns über weitere Mitfahrer. 
Schönen Samstagabend in die Runde, und dann bis morgen!


----------



## cruisingfix (24. Januar 2015)

Hallo, 
wollte bescheid geben das i morgen nicht fahre.
Bin nicht entspannt u fit genug, scheiß arbeit zur zeit, u möchte was relaxen.
Bekomme aber die nächsten tage mein fully zurück u freue mich auf die nächsten runden.
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Januar 2015)

Dann chill dich mal ordentlich aus, weil wir wollen den Micha, den wir kennen!


----------



## etClaudia (24. Januar 2015)

Wir haben auch abgesagt, aber weniger wegen der Uhrzeit (früh wäre sogar besser), als eher wegen dem Matsch-Tau-Wetter. Sind dafür heute im Schnee radeln gewesen.
Morgen machen wir Pause!


----------



## etClaudia (24. Januar 2015)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wollte bescheid geben das i morgen nicht fahre.
> Bin nicht entspannt u fit genug, scheiß arbeit zur zeit, u möchte was relaxen.
> Bekomme aber die nächsten tage mein fully zurück u freue mich auf die nächsten runden.
> mfg


Gute Besserung dann mal - Arbeitsstress kenn ich auch gut und das kann nerven!

Allen anderen schöne Matsche-Tour morgen!


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Januar 2015)

Nachdem sich hier keine weitere Beteiligung abzeichnet und sich dafür im Nachbarthread etwas tut, starten wir morgen nun doch ab 11.00 Uhr in Lohmar mit einer Truppe um @aceofspades


----------



## Heitzer77 (25. Januar 2015)

Ich würde gerne mit fahren,
aber leider ist meine Gabel noch nicht aus der Wartung zurück.
Ich hoffe die kommt diese Woche.
Den anderen viel Spaß


----------



## akimam (29. Januar 2015)

Wie sieht es denn am Sonntag aus, wer fährt?
Stefan hat schon zugesagt, ich bin auch da.


----------



## Heitzer77 (29. Januar 2015)

Wenn mein Rad bis dahin wieder fit ist und das Wetter mitspielt
bin ich dabei!


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Januar 2015)

Bin dabei.


----------



## etClaudia (30. Januar 2015)

Mal ne blöde Frage: Wie soll denn das Wetter werden? 
Ich hab irgendwie keine Lust auf matschgeschaufel, sollte aber dringend mal wieder biken gehen. Bin schon total außer Übung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akimam (30. Januar 2015)

Wetter: kein Regen, kein Schnee. 
Matsch finden wir auch ohne schlechtes Wetter!


----------



## Heitzer77 (31. Januar 2015)

Also mein Rad ist wieder fit 
Wenn das Wetter morgen mitspielt, dann bin ich dabei.
Wann treffen?


----------



## cruisingfix (31. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
i würde dann mal sagen  10h am lidl .
Mein fully is auch wieder einsatzbereit u somit am start morgen.
Also ihr lieben bekannten u unbekannten da draußen laßt uns "Kuuurrbeln".

Mfg


----------



## akimam (31. Januar 2015)

Dann bis 10, soll mir recht sein. Habe nur bis 14 Uhr zeit.


----------



## etClaudia (31. Januar 2015)

Ok, Thor und ich sind auch um 10 Uhr am Start! Den Matsch können wir aber gerne auslassen


----------



## cruisingfix (31. Januar 2015)

......bin gerade mit wasserschlauch u schlammschüppe die wege am zumatschen.
Schaufel schaufel matsch matsch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Januar 2015)

Ich versuchs, gerade zurück vom Anti-Fa(hrrad)-Abend...gebt mir ggf. 5 Minuten oben drauf...das ich euch diesen Winter nochmal am Stück sehen kann


----------



## cruisingfix (1. Februar 2015)

Guten morgen,
aktuell wetterlage Hennefer umland :	-2 > 0 grad, trocken  , kaum wind, mit niederschlägen im laufe des vormittags is zu rechnen.

mfg


----------



## -Shodan- (1. Februar 2015)

Hier fliegen fluffige Flöckchen, aber noch zu wenig um liegen zu bleiben. Wir sind ja auch ein paar Kilometer nördlich. Dann bis gleich.


----------



## akimam (1. Februar 2015)

Hier ist alles trocken, laut Wetterbericht soll es auch so bleiben. Wir können ja auf flöckchenjagt gehen.


----------



## etClaudia (2. Februar 2015)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> ......bin gerade mit wasserschlauch u schlammschüppe die wege am zumatschen.
> Schaufel schaufel matsch matsch....



Hey ho, na da hast du dich ja richtig ins Zeug gelegt UND dann auch noch eine Schnee-Graupel-Kanone im Wald versteckt! Respekt! 
Hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht!


----------



## cruisingfix (2. Februar 2015)

@ ... claudia u alle mitfahrer  ,
Mutter Natur kann so grausam sein	  
..aber wir haben alles gegeben u durchgehalten....... 
Also bis zum nächstan mal.

mfg


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Februar 2015)

...gerne auch nochmal einen Nightride...


----------



## etClaudia (3. Februar 2015)

Ohne Licht, für mich kein Nightride!
Ansonsten - je nach Wetterlage - wieder am Sonntag.


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Februar 2015)

Vorschlag für Sonntag: Fahrt mit dem Rad zu den Ringwällen, Stromberg, eventuell noch Heilbrunnen richtig rum zum Schluss und dann gucken was von uns übrig ist, um auf diesem oder jenen Weg heimzukehren...da das ein bisschen dauern kann, von mir aus auch gerne ab 10.00 Uhr Lidl.


----------



## sun909 (5. Februar 2015)

Jemand Samstag in HF unterwegs? So für 5h (12-17.00) querbeet?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (6. Februar 2015)

Hallo sun, 
Sa. kann i leider nicht, doch So  fahren wir in der regel um 10h auf tour.

Die idee mit ringwall is gut, habe mit sascha auch schon eine fahrbare route dort hin ausgearbeitet.
Ist aber recht anstrengend (über 50km/800hm) , u somit meines erachtens für die vorrausichtliche wetterlage wenig geeignet, oder ?!
Diese gr.abwechslungsreiche runde sollten wir bei etwas angenemmeren temperaturen angehn.
Ansonsten lassen wir denn So. einfach mal auf uns zukommen.

mfg Micha


----------



## sun909 (6. Februar 2015)

Hi,
So sind wir leider nicht vor Ort wie's ausschaut... 
Trotzdem danke für die Info!
Grüße


----------



## etClaudia (6. Februar 2015)

Samstag kann ich nicht bzw. bleibe in Köln.
Ich kann am Sonntag, aber muss um 13 Uhr wieder zurück sein, weil Thor dann das Auto braucht..
Bei dem Wetter plädiere ich auch für eine angepasste nicht zu weite Tour


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Februar 2015)

Eine Tour bis 13 Uhr lohnt ja das aufstehen nicht*...Von mir aus Ringwall, einmal So und einmal bei noch besserem Wetter (nach draußen schau und blauen Himmel und Sonne sehend).
*Wem das auch zu kurz ist, wir drehen dann ggf. eine andere Tour, dann bitte kurz Bescheid...sorry, Claudia.

Für morgen, Samstag, ebenfalls andere Pläne...


----------



## Heitzer77 (6. Februar 2015)

Ich bin am Sonntag um 10 Uhr am Lidl.(wenn das Wetter passt)


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Februar 2015)

Sonntag soll schönes Radfahrwetter sein (wenn die Sterne nicht lügen).


----------



## aceofspades (6. Februar 2015)

Wenn ihr fahrt wäre ich auch mal wieder bei euch dabei


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Februar 2015)

Bring doch deinen Flat-Trails-Spannmann gleich mit.


----------



## etClaudia (7. Februar 2015)

Naja, ich werd euch nicht aufhalten. Aber vielleicht gibt es ne Möglichkeit zum Abkürzen für mich? Werd mal unser Garmin einpacken, dann finde ich auch allein zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Februar 2015)

Du hast eventuell Sonne, in jedem Fall aber das Moos auf den Bäumen als Signal für die richtige Richtung.


----------



## cruisingfix (7. Februar 2015)

Also hier noch mal zum mitlesen..... 
morgen 10h am lidltreffpunkt..... u wir fahren wie die laune u das wetter es zulässt.
...keine sorge claudia   ...es wird niemand alleingelassen.

gruß


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Februar 2015)

...unbespaßt ist auch noch keiner heimgekehrt...


----------



## -Shodan- (8. Februar 2015)

Morgen liebe Leut, wir sind für heute beide aus dem Rennen. Ihr könnt also so lange touren wie ihr mögt. Watt nächste Woche bei Tata-Tschingbumm so abgeht schauen wir mal. Kann sich ja jeder schon mal ne Pappnas besorgen.


----------



## Heitzer77 (8. Februar 2015)

Sorry, aber ich falle Erkältungs bedingt aus.


----------



## maxxorange (11. Februar 2015)

Hallo Mitbiker,

Ich mache ab Freitag Urlaub in HP und die Gegend um den Melibokus (Drachenflugschanze) unsicher.

Wünsche jecke Touren allerseits.

Mit freundlichen kollegialen Grüßen,

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akimam (12. Februar 2015)

Welche Jecken fahren am Sonntag? Das Wetter soll ganz gut werden, auch nicht so kalt. Es werden 7 Grad erwartet.
Lg Susanne


----------



## dhenninger (12. Februar 2015)

Ich denke, dass ich nach langer Zeit auch mal wieder mit komme.


----------



## akimam (12. Februar 2015)

Daumen hoch


----------



## cruisingfix (13. Februar 2015)

Ja dann lasst uns doch mal auf einen schönes wetter Sonntag hoffen,
damit wir gemeinsam radeln können.

gruß


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Februar 2015)

Wir haben heute das Wochenendschönwetter genutzt um eine Feierabendsonnenuntergangstour 2x Wahnbachtal hoch und runter zu cruisen am Schluss den Schuss zum Allnerer Schlossherr runter


----------



## dhenninger (13. Februar 2015)

Prima, ich drücke auch die Daumen für das Wetter


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Februar 2015)

@Heitzer77
Wieder fit, Sascha?
@cruisingfix
Morgen mal die Runde in Richtung Ringwälle, Micha? Die Vorhersage ist ja so wie für heute. Alles, was wir nach 10.00 Uhr starten, macht die Schönwetteranteile größer  wenn es aber Punkt 10 sein soll....so it be... 

Dann wären wir zu fünft, wer noch?


----------



## dhenninger (14. Februar 2015)

Ringwälle, wo ist das denn? 
Wird das dann eine Straßen-/Waldautobahntour?
10:00 finde ich gut.


----------



## Heitzer77 (14. Februar 2015)

@Trail Surfer 
ja,aber bin morgen leider nicht da!


----------



## etClaudia (14. Februar 2015)

Wir sind moin auch dabei - ohne Pappnas' 
10 Uhr wenns sein muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (14. Februar 2015)

Ringwall wäre ok, oder ?!
Frage nur :  "mit bahn hin -zurùck kurbeln ?
oder hin u zurùck kurbeln ?!  Tja.  Vorschläge !
Fùr daniel wäre es die erstbesteigung (330 m.ü.Null )	

mfg


----------



## dhenninger (14. Februar 2015)

Ist also gerade Strecke bis Bonn und zurück?
Und ohne jeglichen Trail Anteil?


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Februar 2015)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Ringwall wäre ok, oder ?!
> Frage nur :  "mit bahn hin -zurùck kurbeln ?
> oder hin u zurùck kurbeln ?!  Tja.  Vorschläge !
> Fùr daniel wäre es die erstbesteigung (330 m.ü.Null )
> ...


Meine Meinung: Die Leut kommen doch nicht von auswärts mit dem Auto, um dann Bahn zu fahren  warum nicht mal ein kleines bisschen exploren und hin- und zurückkurbeln? 

Daniel, wer "ihn" noch nicht kennt, der Ringwall ist laut Google hinter Eitorf und nicht Richtung Bonn. Zum Glück auch nicht gerade, weder bei den Bergauf- noch bei den Bergabanteilen...


----------



## dhenninger (14. Februar 2015)

Ringwall gibt es in Bonn halt auch. Sogar laut google ;-) und 330 n.ü.Null ist ja wie einmal zu mir den Berg rauf. Daher war meine Frage schon berechtigt ;-) Also noch mal die Frage. Gibt es einen Single Trail Anteil?


----------



## akimam (14. Februar 2015)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde, da ich Bereitschaft habe und es momentan sehr unruhig ist (habe letzte Nacht und den heutigen Nachmittag auf der Arbeit verbracht) werde ich morgen nicht mitfahren. Die Ringwälle sind für mich zu weit von der Arbeit weg. Ich wünsche euch allen einen schönen Sonntag und eine schöne Tour.


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Februar 2015)

Daniel, bist du jetzt Single..du wirst auf deine "Trailkosten" kommen, lass dich einfach ein.. Und wenn das alles wider Erwarten doch nicht langt, jagd der Micha nicht nochmal die Drachenflugschanze _links_ herunter.


----------



## dhenninger (14. Februar 2015)

Nach dem, was ich gehört habe, ist die linke Seite übel  Da ich nur den Ringwall in Bonn kenne, habe ich mich erschrocken und gedacht, ihr kommt mit Hardtails und wollt Strecke machen. Aber Mich hat mich eben bestärkt. Alles gut *g


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Februar 2015)

Die Hennefer haben ja scheinbar einen übleren Ruf, als die Drachenflugschanze links...Hardtail...Strecke machen...auch *g*


----------



## cruisingfix (15. Februar 2015)

Guten morgen,
hier noch mal zum mitlesen als info für alle (altbekannte+ neueinsteiger usw.)
...wir wollen heute um 10h unsere tour starten.
Treffpunkt wie gehabt  Lidl Hennef/ost parkplatz.
Geplant ist eine runde zu den ringwällen nähe Herchen/bahnhof.
wetter aktuell um 0 grad u absolut trocken. Tendenz geht richtung 4-5grad.

Mfg Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Februar 2015)

Schönen Dank an alle Mitfahrer für die schöne Sonntagsrunde. Das Wetter allererste Sahne und es ging immer schön raufraufrunterrauf
Von mir aus demnächst sehr gerne wieder, etwas in dieser Art. Falls es jemanden betrifft, das nächste Mal etwas Gesäßcreme mitnehmen.

P.S.: Auf meiner Uhr stehen dafür 60 Kilometer und 921 Höhenmeter.


----------



## etClaudia (15. Februar 2015)

Jupp hat Spaß gemacht. Haben hier sogar noch den Zoch mitgekriegt und uns mit Snacks, Kamelle und Kuchen versorgt. Da gehts gleich besser!!


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Februar 2015)

Du hast außerdem das familieninterne Bergabduell klar gewonnen!


----------



## lcecube (18. Februar 2015)

Hi Suche ein paar Jungs, die mich mitnehmen. Komme aus Hennef bin 17 Jahre alt. 

Mfg 
Fynn


----------



## akimam (18. Februar 2015)

Müssen es den Jungs sein? Unser durchschnittliches alter liegt bei 30 und wir fahren unabhängig vom Alter und Geschlecht. Also bist du herzlich willkommen.


----------



## dhenninger (18. Februar 2015)

Ja, komm doch einfach mal mit ;-) Alles nette Menschen hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxorange (18. Februar 2015)

lcecube schrieb:


> Hi Suche ein paar Jungs, die mich mitnehmen. Komme aus Hennef bin 17 Jahre alt.
> 
> Mfg
> Fynn



Genau, Durchschnitt 30......meinereiner (53) könnte Dein Opa sein.....meißtens trifft Man(n)/Frau sich Sonntags um 10 auf`m Lidlparkplatz....wenn die Pennäler noch inne Heia liegen
VG,
Stefan


----------



## lcecube (18. Februar 2015)

Ne das mit den Jungs habe ich nur so geschrieben. was fahrt ihr denn?


----------



## akimam (18. Februar 2015)

Berg rauf, Berg runter, na Spaß beiseite. Das kommt ganz darauf an: wie das Wetter ist, wie gross oder klein die Gruppe ist, wie hoch der Matschgrad ist...  An sonsten fahren wir was sich jeder selbst zutraut.


----------



## dhenninger (18. Februar 2015)

Eigentlich alles Mögliche. Waldautobahn, Trail, manchmal Bikepark, etc. Was wir nicht machen sind z.B. Sprünge, bei denen man sich in der Luft um die eigene Achse dreht *g


----------



## lcecube (18. Februar 2015)

Das mit den großen tricks auf den Sprüngen kann ich auch nicht. Bin nur einmal den ü 30 im deister in der nähe von Hannover gefahren.


----------



## akimam (18. Februar 2015)

Dann sehen wir uns Sonntag 10 Uhr am Lidl in Hennef.


----------



## lcecube (18. Februar 2015)

Mal schauen.


----------



## sun909 (18. Februar 2015)

Wenn du eher springen magst, musst du mal im Thread "Freeriden Bonn Siegburg" oä nachfragen.

Auch wenn es die Gisela nicht mehr gibt, kennen die sicher passendere Strecken.

Grüsse


----------



## dhenninger (18. Februar 2015)

Wir springen auch, allerdings nur vom Bike runter, wenn eine Kurve kommt *g


----------



## lcecube (18. Februar 2015)

Ok danke. Komme wahrscheinlich erst einmal am Sonntag mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lcecube (19. Februar 2015)

Dann springt ihr ja die Hälfte der Zeit


----------



## maxxorange (19. Februar 2015)

<-----ist möglicher Weise am Sonntag wieder nicht dabei.... weil nicht so fit....mal schauen
Am 01.03. wohl dann wieder zu Zweit


----------



## maxxorange (19. Februar 2015)

Den einzigen den ich hier mal hab springen sehen ist Gero


----------



## Heitzer77 (19. Februar 2015)

Ich werde auch am Sonntag am Lidl sein!


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Februar 2015)

maxxorange schrieb:


> <-----ist möglicher Weise am Sonntag wieder nicht dabei.... weil nicht so fit....mal schauen
> Am 01.03. wohl dann wieder zu Zweit


 Du wírst nur fitter, wenn du was tust, sonst wird es ja nur "schlimmer" --> also keine Ausrede, die zählt ---> kommen!


----------



## maxxorange (19. Februar 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Du wírst nur fitter, wenn du was tust, sonst wird es ja nur "schlimmer" --> also keine Ausrede, die zählt ---> kommen!


Immer wenn es REgNEt, muß ich an Dich denken....
Danke für den guten Rat
Ich denke drüber nach


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Februar 2015)

Ich würde mich freuen, Stefan.


----------



## dhenninger (21. Februar 2015)

Ich muss mich leider für morgen ausklinken.
Mein aktuelles Bike habe ich in eBay Kleinanzeigen gestellt und Unmengen an Anfragen erhalten.
Morgen früh kommt jemand vorbei und schaut sich das Bike an. Vielleicht ist es diese Woche noch weg, und ich habe nur noch mein Hardtail mit Bremsklötzen 
Dann muss ich noch warten, bis das neue kommt. 
Ich kann mich allerdings kaum entscheiden zwischen dem Canyon Strive CF (XTR) und dem Strive AL (XT). Ich bin total unschlüssig, ob es den Aufpreis wert ist. Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Februar 2015)

Hol dir die Race-Geo, die passt besser zu deinem...unseren Einsatzgebiet, alles andere ist ja Geschmackssache. Mit Carbon und XTR wirst du vor einer Fahrt mehr bewundernde Blicke bekommen, ob die danach bleiben ist allein deinem Fahrkönnen geschuldet. 
Mir persönlich gefällt das AL Race 6.0 sehr gut, ich bin ja auch vollkommen happy mit meiner umgebauten 1x10 Schaltung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dhenninger (21. Februar 2015)

Haha René ;-) Nur für bewundernde Blicke muss ich nicht unbedingt 1700 EUR mehr ausgeben. Dann kann ich Euch lieber bei jeder Fahrt 50 EUR in die Hand drücken, und Ihr sagt mir alle einmal, dass ich ein tolles Bike habe  

Bezüglich der 1x10 Schaltung bin ich mir sehr unsicher. Entweder auf der Geraden langsam oder schnell mit irrer Tretfrequenz oder beim Anstieg immer absteigen. Da ich bei den Anstiegen oft hinten fahre, müsste ich das Kettenblatt vorne wahrscheinlich kleiner wählen. Da ist die XT Ausstattung mit den zwei Kettenblättern vielleicht feiner abgestuft und auch für beide Einsatzgebiete besser geeignet.

Die Regular Variante soll gegenüber der Race Variante auch etwas "wendiger", und ehr an All Mountain angelehnt sein.

Das Lux CF mit seinen 10,7 kg ist ja auch recht nett, hat aber nur 100mm Federweg... Der Federweg ist vielleicht etwas zu klein für unseren Einsatzzweck.
https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3556


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Februar 2015)

Probefahrt in KO ist keine Idee? Soweit ist es ja nicht, auch wenn es deine eng bemessene freie Zeit es schwierig werden lassen könnte, kann dir das einige Jahre mehr an Freude am Rad sichern. Da würde ich ggf. auch mitkommen.


----------



## GB5 (21. Februar 2015)

Eine Reise nach Koblenz ist immer Gut 
Und wenn man(n) Glück hat kann man es gleich als Bike To Go mitnehmen...

Ich persönlich würde mir kein Strive in der 14,6 kg Klasse Kaufen und auch kein Strive CF für 4000 - 5000 €
für hierum reicht ein Spectral Al 8 oder AL 9, mehr Bike braucht man hier nicht.
Mit dem Spectral hast du ein Bike für alles auch für die Alpen bzw. Saalbach 
Mein Tip ist 2x10


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Februar 2015)

Oder das Spectral AL 9.9 in 29 Zoll, auch ein sehr schönes Bike mit toller Ausstattung oder oder oder...


----------



## cruisingfix (21. Februar 2015)

Hallo daniel,
also aus dem bauch raus  bin i für die varinte mit den 50€ .....	
doch real kann i dir nur zu 2×10 schaltung raten.
strive cf 8.0 wär meine erste wahl  (oder strive al 7.0).
Tja  gar nicht so einfach ..... mein herz schlägt fürs "Dude"


----------



## GB5 (21. Februar 2015)

Das Spectral in 29 Zoll fährt sich wie ein LKW erst ab L bzw. XL Kaufen!
Das 27,5 macht mehr Spaß 
Spectral AL 8.0 Steht auch in unseren Fuhrpark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Februar 2015)

Morgen um 10 dürfen auch wieder die Trecker und LKWs dabei sein, alle kommen!


----------



## GB5 (21. Februar 2015)

Mal schauen ob ich mit den unfahrbare 26 Zoll komme


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Februar 2015)

Hat hier in der Gruppe sich da schon mal jemand negativ geäußert? Im Gegenteil, du hast sogar einen Fan, gell @Mauerwinkel ?


----------



## GB5 (21. Februar 2015)

Alles Gut jeder Fährt was gefällt


----------



## dhenninger (21. Februar 2015)

Das CF hat ja den Carbon Rahmen. Das AL ja den Alu Rahmen. Von dem Strive will ich aber nicht weg, da ich sonst auch mein altes Bike hätte behalten können.


----------



## GB5 (21. Februar 2015)

Was war dein Altes?


----------



## dhenninger (21. Februar 2015)

Radon Slide 7.0


----------



## dhenninger (21. Februar 2015)

Der Unterschied vom Strive AL 7.0 zum Strive CF 8.0 ist nur der Rahme, 900 Gramm und 500 EUR.


----------



## GB5 (21. Februar 2015)

Ok wenn du jetzt auf Enduro umsteigen möchtest....
Dann kann ich deine Entscheidung zum Strive verstehen


----------



## GB5 (21. Februar 2015)

Mein Tipp Al 7.0 Kaufen und die 500,00 € ins Feintuning Stecken
z.b. Syntace Vorbau und Lecker, XX Kassette 10-36 da sind schnell bis zu 300 gr. Gespart
Andere Reifen und auf Schlaulos umrüsten - 350 gr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Februar 2015)

Ich finde auch die Bikes von BMC leider geil! Händler z.B. in BN-Beuel.


----------



## GB5 (21. Februar 2015)

Ja das Speedfox SF01 XX1 bin schon in Saalbach gefahren geiles Bike
Aber der Preis ist auch nicht schlecht.

und leider auch Carbon


----------



## Rodriguez06 (21. Februar 2015)

Ich würde das AL nehmen, Carbon am MTB ist mir nicht ganz geheuer.
Auf den steinigen Trails eckt man ja gerne mal an, da ist Alu einfach unkritischer.
Für die 500,-€ die Du sparst kriegst auch noch 10x ein dickes Lob von uns.


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Februar 2015)

Komm mal wieder rüber, 10 Uhr, dann kriegst du auch eins, und zwar extrafein


----------



## Rodriguez06 (21. Februar 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Komm mal wieder rüber, 10 Uhr, dann kriegst du auch eins, und zwar extrafein




Bin leider noch unfit.


----------



## Mauerwinkel (21. Februar 2015)

Material wird überschätzt, meistens liegt's am Fahrer 
BTW: Wie sieht es morgen früh aus, 10 Uhr Lidl?


----------



## bondibeach (21. Februar 2015)

hey wo trefft ihr euch denn und was für eine runde ist angedacht? Vielleicht würde ich dann das bike ins auto werfen und auch kommen. Gruß


----------



## GeorgeP (21. Februar 2015)

dhenninger schrieb:


> Das CF hat ja den Carbon Rahmen. Das AL ja den Alu Rahmen. Von dem Strive will ich aber nicht weg, da ich sonst auch mein altes Bike hätte behalten können.



Ich würde dir auch eher zum AL 7.0 Race raten, wenn ein carbonrahmen eine macke hat sieht man es nicht. Bei Alu hast du eine delle und kannst entscheiden obs ein schwerer defekt ist oder nicht. carbon musst du dann röntgen lassen 

Zu 1x11, mach dir da mal keinen kopf drum, wenn du vorne 28 zähne fährst ist das wie 24-36. Aber auf der geraden ist dann bei rund 30 Km/h nix mehr mit mittreten.
Aber wer fährt schon mit nem Enduro auf asphalt oder waldwegen so schnell 

Die 900g mehrgewicht kannst du mit tubeless und ein paar anderen modifikationen etwas kompensieren. Aber ganz ehrlich, die 900g mehrgewicht merke ich nicht wirklich. Da macht sich der rollwiederstand der reifen eher bemerkbar !


----------



## bondibeach (21. Februar 2015)

also würde mit nem Kumpel kommen, bräuchten noch die genaue Adresse vom LIDL für das Navi dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (21. Februar 2015)

Treffpunkt is  abfahrt Hennef ost/A560  lidlparkplatz. Um 10h.
Tja was u wo  fahren wir.... (kratzt am kopf)  ?!  ...wird immer kurzfristig entschieden.

Mfg


----------



## cruisingfix (21. Februar 2015)

53773 Hennef
Bröltalstr.
direkt an der A560 abfahrt Hennef ost


----------



## akimam (21. Februar 2015)

Ich freue mich, weil: habe keine Bereitschaft und Stefan kommt auch mit. Bis morgen!


----------



## bondibeach (21. Februar 2015)

Alles klar. Wir sind dann auch um 10 da


----------



## GB5 (21. Februar 2015)

Ja das AL 7.0 Rase wäre auch meine Wahl, wenn ich in dieser Klasse suchen würde.
Top Gabel und Dämpfer inkl. 

Bin mit meinen Bergab Panzer noch voll zufrieden!


----------



## dhenninger (21. Februar 2015)

Ach das ist ja schade, dass ich mich da auf den Ergometer setzen muss...
Viel Spaß Euch. 

Und danke für die Tips. Es ist natürlich etwas, wenn man vorne nicht schalten muss. Aber ist 1x11 nicht auch etwas grob abgestuft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GB5 (21. Februar 2015)

Mit einem 28 vorne anfange und später auf 30 oder 32
ist alles eine Sache des Tranings


----------



## bondibeach (21. Februar 2015)

1x11 ist die beste Schaltung die ich jemals gefahren bin. Wenn die Übersetzung nicht ausreicht dann liegt es definitiv an der fitness


----------



## etClaudia (21. Februar 2015)

Thor und ich sind moin auch um 10 dabei!


----------



## cruisingfix (21. Februar 2015)

Mensch... bei so vielen prima mitfahrern/innen freu i mich schon auf morgenfrüh.
Hoffe die sonne scheint für uns.
Daniel , i an deiner stelle würde mir für morgen noch schnell ein rad besorgen. ;-)


----------



## GeorgeP (21. Februar 2015)

dhenninger schrieb:


> Ach das ist ja schade, dass ich mich da auf den Ergometer setzen muss...
> Viel Spaß Euch.
> 
> Und danke für die Tips. Es ist natürlich etwas, wenn man vorne nicht schalten muss. Aber ist 1x11 nicht auch etwas grob abgestuft?




Nei das ist sogar sehr sauber abgestuft, by the way: Es ist billiger von 1x11 auf 2fach umzurüsten wie umgekehrt


----------



## GB5 (21. Februar 2015)

Sehe ich ein wenig anders um so Größer das Kettenblatt um so schlecht wir die Abstufung...


----------



## dhenninger (21. Februar 2015)

Ich könnte ja mit kommen, und meine Frau sagt dem potentiellen Käufer dann, dass er noch etwas warten muss, bis ich von der Tour zurück bin  Wenn er dan noch da ist, dann ist er wirklich interessiert *g 
Hm, ich war ja überhaupt nicht von 1x11 überzeugt. Aber wenn ich hier so viele Stimmen höre, die damit zufrieden sind...
Mann ist das schwer.


----------



## dhenninger (21. Februar 2015)

Was ich bei dem AL 7.0 Race gut finde, ist die 3-stufig einstellbare Gabel. Das hat schon was.


----------



## GB5 (21. Februar 2015)

Ja die Pike und Dämpfer sind Top und der Monarch Plus ist einfacher einzustellen wie der DBInline..


----------



## bondibeach (21. Februar 2015)

wenn ein strive dann das cf 9.0 team, carbon Kurbel + xx1 zeugs und mavic crossmax wts <3. Fox 36 und float x sind bestimmt auch nice im downhill


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dhenninger (21. Februar 2015)

Das ist auf jeden Fall aktuell nicht die richtige Wahl ;-) 
1.6. Lieferzeit...


----------



## -Shodan- (21. Februar 2015)

Puh, immer dieses Komponenten-Gewichse...
26" + XL-Rahmen, 120mm & 3-fach Ritzel in ur face!
Ist sogar Paznaun & Vinschgau proof.
Damit komme ich mir mittlerweile schon fast oldschool vor.


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Februar 2015)

sooo viele Leute morgen, geilvielleicht die große Wahnbachtalrunde?!


----------



## bondibeach (22. Februar 2015)

Hauptsache viele trails und nette stücke Berg ab , Berg auf gerne auch waldautobahn


----------



## dhenninger (22. Februar 2015)

So, ich versuche es jetzt mit dem Spectral AL 8.0 EX. Das hat zwar kein Shapeshifter, aber vielleicht bin ich wirklich damit besser beraten. Zur Not wird es wieder verkauft. 
Danke für Eure Tips.


----------



## bondibeach (22. Februar 2015)

Gute Wahl. Die Roam sind Top, potentes Fahrwerk, schönes Raceenduro auf jeden.


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Februar 2015)

Das schönere silberne ist ja sogar lagernd.


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Februar 2015)

Größe S, vermute ich mal stark...


----------



## dhenninger (22. Februar 2015)

Das hat mir die Entscheidung leichter gemacht  Bis morgen schaffe ich es zwar nicht, aber wahrscheinlich ne Woche drauf. Ich muss am Montag erst noch mal dort anrufen und meine Daten durchgeben. Bei dem Strive CF wurde mir die Größe S empfohlen. Das wird bei dem Spectral vermutlich genauso sein. Aber lieber noch mal nachfragen. Dann versuche ich erst einmal mit dem 34 Kettenblatt. Wenn das zu sportlich ist, dann kann ich immer noch ein kleineres kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Februar 2015)

34er ist bei mittlerem Hobbyfitnesszustand schon säähr sportlich wenn es mal am Stück > 10% bergauf geht, hol dir entweder sofort ein 30er oder lerne deine Lektion,  ich empfehle dir das ovale Bionicon (B-Ring oval).


----------



## bondibeach (22. Februar 2015)

ja 34er ist schon sehr krass im uphill


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Februar 2015)

...ohne Pizzateller hinten ist da schon das 30er eine kleine Herausforderung > 15%...


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Februar 2015)

@bondibeach Kommt dein Kumpel mit dem 650B Enduro morgen eventuell auch, dann hätte ich bitte nach der Tour einen kl. Anschlag auf sein hinteres Laufrad vor


----------



## bondibeach (22. Februar 2015)

Der ist erst nächstes WE wieder am Start.


----------



## dhenninger (22. Februar 2015)

Nach der regen Kommunikationsflut ist dann wohl doch der eine oder andere ins Bett gegangen, René. Hast Du Dir dir das ovale Bionicon (B-Ring oval) auch an Dein Bike gebaut und auch schon gute Erfahrung damit gesammelt?

Viele Spaß Euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (22. Februar 2015)

Guten morgen,
wetter aktuell hennef :  ca. 3 grad , leuchte bodenfeuchte, kein niederschlag.
zu erwarten   sind ca. 6-7grad , vorraussichtlich trocken von oben.

mfg


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Februar 2015)

Ja, das 28er GXP. Aber nur, weil ich ein unfahrbares 29er hab*g*. Bei dir reicht müsste das wegen dem kleineren Laufrad einem 30er entsprechen.

Das wird dann ja eine lustige Runde heute....wohin, wohin....nach Mexico, nach Mexico....


----------



## cruisingfix (22. Februar 2015)

?..wohin ?!	  ?....;-)  vielleicht sollte man die herde erst auf dem HCM sich warm fahren lassen, danach in die wahnerheide zum austoben u.
dann an der agger entlang damit das rudel auch genug grass unter die stollen bekommt.
Aber wir werden sehn....


----------



## GeorgeP (22. Februar 2015)

dhenninger schrieb:


> So, ich versuche es jetzt mit dem Spectral AL 8.0 EX. Das hat zwar kein Shapeshifter, aber vielleicht bin ich wirklich damit besser beraten. Zur Not wird es wieder verkauft.
> Danke für Eure Tips.


Auch keine schlechte wahl 

Besorg dir am besten sofort ein 30er blatt für vorne, 34t ist sehr sportlich !


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Februar 2015)

Danke auch an dieser Stelle für die tolle Runde!!! Neun mehr oder weniger junge Kerle und zwei Mädels, ich finde wir haben es uns ganz gut gegeben Ho-Chi-Minh ist ja wieder sehr gut fahrbar und die Wahner Heide und Umgebung bot auch einige schöne und schnelle Trails.
Ich fühl mich nach so einem Sonntag immer 10 Jahre jünger


----------



## dhenninger (22. Februar 2015)

Sauber ;-) 11 Leute.
Mein Slide 7.0 ist jetzt weg und das Spectral AL 8.0 EX ist bestellt. Hoffentlich ist es bis nächsten Samstag fertig und abholbereit. Ich habe mit jetzt erst einmal ein 30er Kettenblatt bestellt. Mal prüfen, wie sich das verhält.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (22. Februar 2015)

Mauerwinkel schrieb:


> Material wird überschätzt, meistens liegt's





dhenninger schrieb:


> Sauber ;-) 11 Leute.
> Mein Slide 7.0 ist jetzt weg und das Spectral AL 8.0 EX ist bestellt. Hoffentlich ist es bis nächsten Samstag fertig und abholbereit. Ich habe mit jetzt erst einmal ein 30er Kettenblatt bestellt. Mal prüfen, wie sich das verhält.



Prima Daniel, welche Farbe?


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Februar 2015)

Denkst du dann für Sonntag bitte an meine 50 Euro. Dafür bekommst du noch einen klugen Satz: Das Rad wird sich vielleicht besser fahren, ob schneller liegt eh am Fahrer.


----------



## dhenninger (22. Februar 2015)

Das silberne, also eigentlich das ohne Farbe *g
Hat René etwas geschrieben?


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Februar 2015)

Öhm, ja - du auch?


dhenninger schrieb:


> Haha René ;-) Nur für bewundernde Blicke muss ich nicht unbedingt 1700 EUR mehr ausgeben. Dann kann ich Euch lieber bei jeder Fahrt 50 EUR in die Hand drücken, und Ihr sagt mir alle einmal, dass ich ein tolles Bike habe


Wer nicht editiert zahlt die Runde, wir müssen schließlich auf dein neues Baby pinkeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rodriguez06 (22. Februar 2015)

dhenninger schrieb:


> Das silberne, also eigentlich das ohne Farbe *g
> Hat René etwas geschrieben?


Sehr schön, dann kann man sich auch keine Macken in den Lack fahren.  
Bin gespannt auf Deinen neuen "Silberpfeil".


----------



## bondibeach (22. Februar 2015)

30er Kettenblatt ist genau richtig für alles. Kommt man jeden Berg mit hoch. Im Downhill nur zu langsam wenn die Trails eh keinen Spaß machen oder man nicht treten müsste


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Februar 2015)

Also ich hab ein 28er vorn, hats runter nicht gereicht oder wat?


----------



## bondibeach (22. Februar 2015)

Ne zu langsam.


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Februar 2015)

Wo war das?


----------



## dhenninger (22. Februar 2015)

Hihi, gibt ihm *g


----------



## bondibeach (22. Februar 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wo war das?



habe jetzt keine Lust die Karte zu posten . Aber die Uphills habe ich noch vergessen stimmt ;D. Wie sieht es aus mit nächstem WE 7g ? Dann schauen wir noch einmal


----------



## dhenninger (22. Februar 2015)

Aber dann nicht wieder nur Fahrradwege fahren, wie beim letzen Mal ;-)


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Februar 2015)

(ich muss mal großschreiben)...JUNGE, HALLLOOOOOOOO...wir waren eine Gruppe von 11 (in Worten: Elf) Leute, die eine GEMEINSAME Runde fahren wollten...ein Schäferhund der da immer vor und zurück rennt ist ja auch unter uns Bikern willkommen, aber das ist mal GAR KEINE gemeinsame Runde. Freut mich für dich, dass du DEIN Ding durchziehen konntest, ich ticke da unter diesen Umständen etwas anders.
Wenn ICH mal Bock auf Kräfte posen haben sollte, wirst du es schon spüren....jetzt mach dich bitte weiter schöne beliebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bondibeach (22. Februar 2015)

Alter das war ein Spaß chill mal 

edit: ich kennzeichne jetzt alles mit Achtung Ironie


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Februar 2015)

Ja, super, kam auch genau so rüber.


----------



## bondibeach (22. Februar 2015)

Das ihr aber gerne nächstes Wochenende ins Siebengebirge kommen könnt war ernst gemeint würde mich freuen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Februar 2015)

Kommt drauf an, wenn der andere Redenschwinger auch dabei ist, überleg ichs mir.


----------



## dhenninger (22. Februar 2015)

Bitte Entspannung


----------



## GB5 (22. Februar 2015)

Ja war eine schöne Lockere Rund, mit Netten Leute gerne wieder 

@dhenninger
Drücke dir die Daumen für Samstag meistens haben die so kurzfristig keine Abholtermin Freitags oder Samstags frei✊✊


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dhenninger (22. Februar 2015)

Das wäre ärgerlich, da ich danach die Woche gar keine Zeit zum abholen habe.
Aber es hilf ja nichts. Es kommt, wie es kommt. Und entweder fahre ich am nächsten Sonntag mit, oder ich gehe eine Runde spazieren.

Ihr hattet heute ja super Wetter. Zwischenzeitlich habe ich Euch mal die Daumen gedrückt, weil es etwas dunkel geworden ist.


----------



## GB5 (22. Februar 2015)

Ja alles wird gut... und der letzte Abholtermin ist Freitags um 18:45 Uhr

Das Wetter ist noch richtig Gut geworden...


----------



## Rodriguez06 (22. Februar 2015)

dhenninger schrieb:


> Das wäre ärgerlich, da ich danach die Woche gar keine Zeit zum abholen habe.
> Aber es hilf ja nichts. Es kommt, wie es kommt. Und entweder fahre ich am nächsten Sonntag mit, oder ich gehe eine Runde spazieren.



Das Jahr ist noch jung, keine Hektik.


----------



## cruisingfix (22. Februar 2015)

@Daniel  ... gratuliere zum neuen bike.
"Nur"  hättest du nicht besser das xt spetral genommen ?!  700€ günstiger u nur wenige gramm schwerer.
Mit 2 fach kurbel past die übersetzung immer, vorallem für unsere touren.
Aber naja ...wir werden sehn.

gruß


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Februar 2015)

Siehst du doch jetzt schon jeden Sonntag, das es _DOCH_ funktioniert. 
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das dör Hörr D. in Zukunft weniger mit uns Hennefern unterwegs ist, denn das scheint eher fad zu sein





dhenninger schrieb:


> Aber dann nicht wieder nur Fahrradwege fahren, wie beim letzen Mal ;-)


Aber für die reicht doch auch ein Singlespeeder locker


----------



## Mauerwinkel (22. Februar 2015)

Habe die heutige Tour mal eingestellt, guckst du hier:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=tnotqtadahhhxwhd


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Februar 2015)

Nach der Tour ist vor der Tour...freue mich auf nächsten Sonntag.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (23. Februar 2015)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> @Daniel  ... gratuliere zum neuen bike.
> "Nur"  hättest du nicht besser das xt spetral genommen ?!  700€ günstiger u nur wenige gramm schwerer.
> Mit 2 fach kurbel past die übersetzung immer, vorallem für unsere touren.
> Aber naja ...wir werden sehn.
> ...


Das gibt es aber nicht in silber, nur in schwarz oder rot.  
Ansonsten finde ich das 8.0 auch super. Sehr gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.
Deutlich günstiger und die breiteren DTSwiss Spline XM 1501-Felgen gefallen mir besser als die Roam50.
Außerdem ist die SRAM 11-fach Kassette wohl deutlich teurer, als die XT-Kassette.

Direkt verfügbar sind beide.


Gruß
Rüdiger


----------



## dhenninger (23. Februar 2015)

René, Du bist gerade aber auch etwas "zickelig" ;-)
Der "Herr D." also ich, kauft sich ein anderes Bike, weil er mal was anderes ausprobieren und sich technisch verbessern möchte. 
Und ja, ich habe keinen Bock auf Null Trail Anteil. Das heißt aber nicht direkt, dass ich weniger mit Euch mit fahre. 
Unsere letzte Tour (vorletzter Sonntag) hat mir im Übrigen sehr gut gefallen. Hier im Gebiet geht es ja wohl auch kaum anders als viel Bergauf zu fahren und zwischendurch mal eine nette Strecke (dann gerne einen Trail) herunter. Mein Ding ist halt nur nicht, 4-5 Stunden Waldautobahn und kein einziger Trail.

Alles gut !!!


----------



## dhenninger (23. Februar 2015)

Och, nachdem hier alle möglichen Leute geschrieben haben, dass die 1x11 recht gut sein soll, habe ich noch stundenlang nach weiteren Meinungen im Internet gesucht. Da gehen die Meinungen auseinander. Man geht halt immer einen Kompromiss ein. Entweder bergauf besser, oder auf der Geraden besser. Da ich aber eh nicht gerne die "Holland Wege" fahre, ist das gerade aus schlechter nicht so schlimm. 
Ich persönlich war bis Samstag auch der Meinung, dass es XT und 2-fach Kurbel wird. Aber ich habe mir dann gedacht, dass das ja keine Entscheidung für immer sein muss. Wenn ich damit nicht klar komme, dann verkaufe ich das Bike gleich wieder. Wenn ich damit ein wenig Geld verbrenne, dann ist es bestimmt gleich wieder weg. Ich bin dann zwar ein paar Scheine ärmer, aber um eine Erfahrung reicher. Ich hätte auch etwas Geld ausgegeben, wenn ich das eine oder andere Bike zuvor hätte testen können. So wie bei Ski Verleih. Aber dafür muss man auch mal eine Tour im "Gelände" verbringen. Was für den einen perfekt ist, das kann für den nächsten schon total daneben sein. Das habe ich beim Ski auch gemerkt. 10 verschiedene ausprobiert und einer davon war wie auf mich angepasst. Der Unterschied war unglaublich. 
René hat mich auf jeden Fall davon überzeugt, dass ich nicht die XTR Ausstattung nehme *g
Jetzt warte ich einfach mal ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rodriguez06 (23. Februar 2015)

Hi Daniel,

Du hast das schon richtig gemacht. DIR muss das Bike gefallen.
Neben dem Gewicht und dem Antrieb spricht schon einiges für das EX, z.B. Gabel, Dämpfer etc.

Wie sagt man hier so passend: Jeder Jeck ist anders. 

Und das ist auch gut so! 
Sonst würden wir ja alle mit dem gleichen Rad durch die Gegend fahren. 

Gruß
Rüdiger


----------



## dhenninger (23. Februar 2015)

Stimmt.
Egal was man macht, es hat immer jemand einen Einwand. Und wenn etwas nicht klappt, dann erst recht ;-)
Letztendlich sind alles nur Empfehlungen und man hat selber die Qual der Wahl.

Ich habe eben bei Canyon angerufen. Das Bike wird wohl erst nächste Woche fertig. Damit sind die nächsten zwei Wochenenden biken für mich auf jeden Fall gestrichen :-( 
Naja, bringt auch keinen um.


----------



## maxxorange (23. Februar 2015)

Meinereiner ist mit dem 29er MAXX-Bike zufrieden. Ich würde es immer wieder kaufen. MAXX-bikes kennen die Wenigsten. Die bieten jetzt sogar ein Fully-Fat-bike an.
Eine gute Adresse ist auch Nicolai.
Good ride,
Stefan


----------



## dhenninger (23. Februar 2015)

Ohjee, hätte ich vielleicht doch besser wieder ein Radon Bike gekauft?
Heute morgen habe ich eine E-Mail zu meiner Bestellung gesendet und sofort eine Ticketnummer mit einer Standard Antwort erhalten:
... Wir werden Ihre Anfrage umgehend beantworten ....

Bis jetzt ist anscheinend "umgehend" noch nicht vorbei.
Ich bin mal gespannt, was bei Canyon die Bezeichnung "umgehend" bedeutet.


----------



## GB5 (23. Februar 2015)

Ich glaube Daniel ist auf den richtigen Weg für das was er fahren möchte…
noch einwenig Fine-Tuning und fertig ist das Traumbike


----------



## Rodriguez06 (23. Februar 2015)

wenn ich rausschau


dhenninger schrieb:


> Ohjee, hätte ich vielleicht doch besser wieder ein Radon Bike gekauft?
> Heute morgen habe ich eine E-Mail zu meiner Bestellung gesendet und sofort eine Ticketnummer mit einer Standard Antwort erhalten:
> ... Wir werden Ihre Anfrage umgehend beantworten ....
> 
> ...




Ruhig bleiben...
Du wirst doch wohl nicht jetzt schon ungeduldig?  
Das Wetter ist eh mistig.


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Februar 2015)

Wenn man eine Email an Canyon schickt, sollte man die Auswahl oben rechts ändern und nicht als "Allgemeine Anfrage" versenden, sondern z.B. besser als...



Wird das gemacht, bekommt man am schnellsten Antwort, weil direkt an die Fachabteilung geleitet. Sonst dauert es halt etwas länger, aber spätestens am dritten Tag hat man i.d.R. Antwort. Schreibe ich mal so aus eigener Erfahrung ;.)


----------



## maxxorange (24. Februar 2015)

Hi Alle,
Maria und meine Wenigkeit sind am Sonntag wieder mit dabei.
Allegria,
Stefan


----------



## etClaudia (24. Februar 2015)

Na zum Glück durchbricht einer mal das Technik-Geschwafel 
Mein Bike musste leider in die Werkstatt. Dämpfer wollte nicht mehr mitmachen.. mal schauen, wie lange das dauert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dhenninger (24. Februar 2015)

Ja, aber Du fängst doch schon wieder damit an... mit dem Technik Geschwafel


----------



## maxxorange (24. Februar 2015)

Wir bringen Sonntag ca. 5 h Sonne mit.....


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Februar 2015)

Auch dabei am Sonntag


----------



## thommy88 (24. Februar 2015)

Ihr startet am Sonntag wieder um 10 Uhr oder? Wie lang werdet ihr den fahren wollen?
Ich würde mich gerne mal zu euch gesellen.  hab am sonntag aber nachmittags noch einen Pflichtermin. 

gruß,
thomas


----------



## etClaudia (24. Februar 2015)

dhenninger schrieb:


> Ja, aber Du fängst doch schon wieder damit an... mit dem Technik Geschwafel


Nö, ich sach ja nur: Bike is putt und sonst nix.
Technik-Geschwafel wären sämtliche Details und Abmessungen und vielleicht noch Vermutungen woran es liegen könnte und wie man es reparieren muss etc. pp  

Sonne wär natürlich toll! Ich kann aber nur mit, wenn ich einen fahrbaren Untersatz vorweisen kann.. joggen ist nicht so mein Ding!


----------



## etClaudia (24. Februar 2015)

@thommy88: Das ist immer etwas unterschiedlich, aber meistens sind wir um die 4 Stunden unterwegs - also gegen 14 Uhr zurück (1/2 h mehr oder weniger)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GB5 (24. Februar 2015)

@etClaudia 
Immer diese Technik 
Wo ist der Fehler am Dämpfer ?
Immer den Dämpfer Service gemacht ?


----------



## bondibeach (24. Februar 2015)

Jungs und Mädels ich habe ein Thread fürs WE Siebengebirge aufgemacht:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/woch...irge-enduro-und-all-mountain-tauglich.745027/

Also falls ihr Lust habt euch anzuschließen würde ich mich sicherlich freuen. Es kommen die üblichen anderen Verdächtigen mit Ihren Enduros mit.

Route habe ich mir soweit schon überlegt. Sollten viele Trails dabei sein mit dem Bunkertrail zum Abschluss wo ein paar Rampen auf uns warten.


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Februar 2015)

@etClaudia Eure Räder sind aber schon auffällig oft irgendwo defekt, es wird jedenfalls immer kürzer mit den Abständen der Werkstattbesuche. Ich finde, da solltet ihr euch durchaus auch mal Gedanken machen, ob es da nicht langsam Sinn macht mal in Richtung etwas frischeres zu gehen. Auslaufmodelle und 26 Zoll als Neurad, da gibt es doch auch einiges an Angeboten!


----------



## etClaudia (24. Februar 2015)

@GB5 : Jetzt weiß ich, was ich vergessen habe!! Keine Ahnung was der Vorbesitzer gemacht hat, aber ich hab den Dämpfer nur eingestellt und fahre seither gut damit. Mal sehen, ob sich das mit einer Wartung jetzt noch klären lässt..
@Trail Surfer: Also, wenn du ein MTB zu verschenken hast, dann gerne her damit! 
Oder es liegt an der Werkstatt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Februar 2015)

Dann schenkt euch doch gegenseitig einen Schrauberkurs zu Weihnachten!


----------



## dhenninger (25. Februar 2015)

Wahrscheinlich komme ich am So. doch mit. Ich hole mein neues Bike am Sa. Nachmittag ab.
Dann noch etwas rum schrauben und dann kann am So. die erste Probefahrt statt finden.


----------



## maxxorange (25. Februar 2015)

bondibeach schrieb:


> Jungs und Mädels ich habe ein Thread fürs WE Siebengebirge aufgemacht:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/woch...irge-enduro-und-all-mountain-tauglich.745027/
> 
> ...



sorry, wir fahren bei den Rentnern mit


----------



## Heitzer77 (25. Februar 2015)

Jetzt will ich nur hoffen das das Wetter am Sonntag mit spielt.
Momentan sieht es nicht gut aus


----------



## maxxorange (25. Februar 2015)

@dhenninger ans @etClaudia habe mal einen excellenten Schrauberkurs bein Wachtberg -Niederbachem mitgemacht. Den kann ich nur empfehlen

@Heitzer77 ,nur Mut, habe versprochen 5 h Sonne mitzubringen


----------



## maxxorange (25. Februar 2015)

mist Tippfehler.....ans = and.....bein = bei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxorange (25. Februar 2015)

@etClaudia , @dhenninger ....fragt mal sun909. Er war einer der Organisatoren....


----------



## maxxorange (25. Februar 2015)

Ich muß auch mal was frötzeln , wie Rene
 Da ich mit den Enduroflitzern um Bondi bereits zweimal die Erfahrung machen mußte, daß kleine Kinder (es existiert ein Video) und alte Menschen ein übersehbares Hindernis sind, fahre ich bei denen nun nicht mehr mit. 

Im übrigen sind wir Alle nur Gast und geduldet. Die meißten Strecken im Siebengebirge sind Höhen-Wander-Wege. 
Man muß auch nicht Mitglied im DIMB sein um dies zu kapieren.
Rücksicht ist eine Tugend....

So.....nun darf jeder seinen Senf dazugeben


----------



## Heitzer77 (25. Februar 2015)

@maxxorange

Ich nehmen dich beim Wort


----------



## dhenninger (25. Februar 2015)

Ich wollte mich da eigentlich nicht einmischen, weil ich am So. nicht dabei war, und gar nicht so recht beurteilen kann, wo überhaupt ein Problem vor liegt.

Aber nun möchte ich doch einmal ein wenig Partei ergreifen.

@maxxorange 
Mit Deinem zweiten Absatz gebe ich Dir uneingeschränkt recht!!!
Jedoch dürftest Du in der Sonntag 10:00 Uhr Runde dann auch nicht mehr mitfahren.
Da habe ich auch schon erschütterndes mitgemacht. Ist aber denke ich geklärt.

Was René da meiner Meinung nach in den falschen Hals bekommen hat, klang für mich ehr wie ein gewitzelt.
Ich nahm es als unbeteiligter als kleine Stichelei auf, die mehr als Spaß gemeint war.
Aber ich war ja auch nicht dabei. Daher kann ich nur beurteilen, wie ich es selbst vom lesen her aufgefasst habe.
Die Reaktion darauf fand ich etwas unangemessen. Wer gerne mal was austeilt, der sollte auch mal was einstecken können, ohne dabei in die Luft zu gehen. Aber auch nur meine Meinung. 

Es muss auch nicht jeder mit allen Leuten gut Freund sein, aber ich finde eine gewisse freundliche Umgehensweise schon angebracht, wenn man zusammen durch die Gegend gurkt. Es kann sich ja jeder aussuchen, wo er wann und wie mit fährt, solange es für die Mehrheit der Gruppe kein Problem darstellt. Und wenn das dem einen oder anderen nicht passt, dann ist er vielleicht derjenige, der in der Gruppe falsch ist. Aber auch das zeigt sich automatisch. Es war schon immer so, dass Hühner mit Hühnern zusammen leben, und Adler mit Adlern (Bitte keiner angesprochen fühlen, es soll nur ein Vergleich sein).


----------



## Funseeker (25. Februar 2015)

Heitzer77 schrieb:


> Jetzt will ich nur hoffen das das Wetter am Sonntag mit spielt.
> Momentan sieht es nicht gut aus



Du hättest doch für diesen Fall Ersatz zu Hause...


----------



## maxxorange (25. Februar 2015)

dhenninger schrieb:


> Ich wollte mich da eigentlich nicht einmischen, weil ich am So. nicht dabei war, und gar nicht so recht beurteilen kann, wo überhaupt ein Problem vor liegt.
> 
> Aber nun möchte ich doch einmal ein wenig Partei ergreifen.
> 
> ...



Seitdem ich mit Micha, Sascha, Susanne, Rene`, Stefan ecpp. mitfahre habe ich soetwas bei den Hennefern noch nicht erlebt.
Die Sonntag-10-Uhr-Parkplatz-Lidl-Truppe fährt jedenfalls mit Niveau.


----------



## dhenninger (25. Februar 2015)

maxxorange schrieb:


> Die Sonntag-10-Uhr-Parkplatz-Lidl-Truppe fährt jedenfalls mit Niveau.



Das zumindest kann ich auch bestätigen 
Auch der Umgang untereinander ist super. Dass da das eine oder andere Mal eine Situation ist, die nicht jedem gefällt, ist auch normal.


----------



## maxxorange (25. Februar 2015)

Heitzer77 schrieb:


> @maxxorange
> 
> Ich nehmen dich beim Wort



mach das


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Februar 2015)

Ich fasse einmal zusammen: Tour am kommenden Sonntag, 1. März:
Treffpunkt: Lidl, Hennef-Ost, Brölstr. 1,
- Stefan sorgt für gutes Wetter
- Tourguide/für Fahrspaß-Sorger: Micha u. Sascha?
- Dauer/Höhenmeter: Irgendetwas zwischen 3 und 4 Stunden netto, mit 600 bis 900 Höhenmeter?

- Mitfahrer:
Stefan und Maria
Sascha (wenn es nicht regnet)
Micha (muß!)
Susanne?
Daniel (mit neuem Bike, bitte nicht dreckig machen)
Rüdiger?
Oli?
Wer macht die Witze, über die keiner lachen kann?
Fänd' ich jetzt mal ne schöne Truppe...bzw. wer sonst noch Lust hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rodriguez06 (25. Februar 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> - Mitfahrer:
> Stefan und Maria
> Sascha (wenn es nicht regnet)
> Micha (muß!)
> ...





Ich bin raus...


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Februar 2015)

Zu hoch, zu lang? Man kann ja über alles reden. Es soll ja auch nicht nur ein paar Leute ansprechen.


----------



## dhenninger (25. Februar 2015)

hoffentlich passt das Wetter halbwegs


----------



## GB5 (25. Februar 2015)

Ich bin dabei wenn es nicht Regnet...
Und komme mit schweren Gerät (Bernhardiner)


----------



## Rodriguez06 (26. Februar 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Zu hoch, zu lang? Man kann ja über alles reden. Es soll ja auch nicht nur ein paar Leute ansprechen.


 Weder noch.


----------



## maxxorange (26. Februar 2015)

Das Mit der Sonne am Sonntag geht daneben und Maria ist Schuld. Bei 80 % Regenwahrscheinlichkeit will we nich fahn. @trailsurfer passt noch was in Deine Liste?
Wie wäre es mit Samstag Leute???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxorange (26. Februar 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich fasse einmal zusammen: Tour am kommenden Sonntag, 1. März:
> Treffpunkt: Lidl, Hennef-Ost, Brölstr. 1,
> - Stefan sorgt für gutes Wetter
> - Tourguide/für Fahrspaß-Sorger: Micha u. Sascha?
> ...


Fahr doch bei den Gesetzlosen im 7G mit


----------



## jankr (26. Februar 2015)

Also jetzt muss ich hier auch mal was zu sagen, ich fahre oefter mit bondibeach der ist n nette Kerl und die anderen auch. Auf dem einen Video waren die vll etwas übermotiviert aber das ist nicht die Regel. Und mit dem alter hat das auch nichts zu tun. Da kann jeder mitfahren und es wird auf alle Rücksicht genommen. Und so n bisschen gefrotzel ist ja auch nicht so schlimm.


----------



## maxxorange (26. Februar 2015)

jankr schrieb:


> Also jetzt muss ich hier auch mal was zu sagen, ich fahre oefter mit bondibeach der ist n nette Kerl und die anderen auch. Auf dem einen Video waren die vll etwas übermotiviert aber das ist nicht die Regel. Und mit dem alter hat das auch nichts zu tun. Da kann jeder mitfahren und es wird auf alle Rücksicht genommen. Und so n bisschen gefrotzel ist ja auch nicht so schlimm.


Du hast Recht !


----------



## maxxorange (26. Februar 2015)

jankr schrieb:


> Also jetzt muss ich hier auch mal was zu sagen, ich fahre oefter mit bondibeach der ist n nette Kerl und die anderen auch. Auf dem einen Video waren die vll etwas übermotiviert aber das ist nicht die Regel. Und mit dem alter hat das auch nichts zu tun. Da kann jeder mitfahren und es wird auf alle Rücksicht genommen. Und so n bisschen gefrotzel ist ja auch nicht so schlimm.



*Der gefrötzelte Spruch von mir mit den "Gesetzlosen" war wohl etwas ZU hart !

Wenn ich jemanden persönlich verletzt habe, dann entschuldige ich mich dafür !!!*

*Good ride,*

*Stefan*


----------



## 3-eleven (26. Februar 2015)

Hi zusammen,

bei mir steht es noch nicht fest ob ich am WoE ins Saarland fahre oder hier bleibe. Ich würde mich dann kurzfrstig entscheiden und dazu kommen, aber nicht auf mich warten wenn ich nicht da bin.

CU Olli


----------



## etClaudia (26. Februar 2015)

Ich bin erstmal ganz raus für Samstag oder Sonntag, der beschissene Dämpfer ist kaputt und ich muss mich nach was Neuen umsehen. Hab ja sonst nix zu tun *NEEERV*


----------



## sun909 (26. Februar 2015)

Was heißt kaputt?

Braucht Service?

Grüsse


----------



## maxxorange (26. Februar 2015)

etClaudia schrieb:


> Ich bin erstmal ganz raus für Samstag oder Sonntag, der beschissene Dämpfer ist kaputt und ich muss mich nach was Neuen umsehen. Hab ja sonst nix zu tun *NEEERV*


Geht nicht gibts nicht.....Bis Samstag oder Sonntag


----------



## dhenninger (26. Februar 2015)

Kannst ihr ja Deinen Dämpfer geben und selber dann ohne fahren. Vielleicht gibt es dann geht nicht doch


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Februar 2015)

Claudia, schau doch mal in den Bikemarkt. Meß doch mal die Länge des Dämpfers und den Hub.
Beispiel für aktuelle Angebote im Bikemarkt:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/catego...s[]=190x51_mm&f_country[]=de&=Filter+anwenden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rodriguez06 (26. Februar 2015)

@etClaudia 

Du magst zwar das "Technikgeschwafel" nicht , aber ist er wirklich nicht mehr zu reparieren?
Was hat er denn?


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Februar 2015)

Ich bin für eine morgige Tour raus und Sonntag ware ich dabei.


----------



## etClaudia (27. Februar 2015)

Danke für die Infos! Ich muss mich mal am WE dran setzen. Die Werkstatt kommt nicht weiter und aufgrund des Alters lohnt sich das zeitintensive Einsenden für einen Kostenvoranschlag nicht. Würde also eher gleich einen neuen oder gebrauchten Dämpfer nehmen wollen, bevor ich dasselbe erst in 4 Wochen machen muss.


----------



## maxxorange (27. Februar 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich bin für eine morgige Tour raus und Sonntag ware ich dabei.


Hallo mein Freund

Habe Deine SMSe erhalten 

Werden dann morgen von Bad Godesberg nach Dernau ins Ahrtal fahren. Maria und ich waren dort mal wandern und haben damals sehr schöne Trails gefunden.

Nachmittags muß ich dann 8 Ar Acker pflügen. 

Ob wir Sonntag dabei sind, steht in den Sternen. Maria fährt nicht bei Regen. Ich bin zwar nicht so fimschisch, aber da wir uns nur alle 2 Wo. sehen, muß ich hier Rücksicht nehmen

Vielleicht kann ich Sie ja doch noch überreden

Wenn N I C H T , werde ich Dir wieder SMSen.

Good ride,

Stefan


----------



## maxxorange (27. Februar 2015)

Heitzer77 schrieb:


> @maxxorange
> 
> Ich nehmen dich beim Wort



Sorry Sascha, habe mich um 24 Std. vertan......Asche auf mein Haupt.....

Immer wenn es regnet, muß ich an Dich denken....


----------



## thommy88 (27. Februar 2015)

Würde denn morgen jemand fahren von euch?

gruß,
thomas


----------



## sun909 (27. Februar 2015)

etClaudia schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos! Ich muss mich mal am WE dran setzen. Die Werkstatt kommt nicht weiter und aufgrund des Alters lohnt sich das zeitintensive Einsenden für einen Kostenvoranschlag nicht. Würde also eher gleich einen neuen oder gebrauchten Dämpfer nehmen wollen, bevor ich dasselbe erst in 4 Wochen machen muss.



Was ist denn jetzt genau damit? 

Ölt? 

Verliert Luft?

Welche Werkstatt?

Vielleicht kann dir ja jemand so helfen?

schönen Gruß aus der Südstadt


----------



## akimam (28. Februar 2015)

Hallo Team Sieghöhenweg, ich hoffe ich bin dabei, kann leider nichts versprechen. (bin am renovieren)


----------



## dhenninger (28. Februar 2015)

@akimam: Och, mach Dir wegen der Arbeit keine Sorgen. Die ist nach der Tour bestimmt immer noch da.

Heute wird bei mir nichts. 
Aber ggf. morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Februar 2015)

Hier die "Regenvorhersage" von agrarwetter.net für den morgigen Sonntag.





Also, den Mut nicht verlieren, liebe Frühaufsteher.


----------



## etClaudia (28. Februar 2015)

Ich muss da mal was klar stellen, für alle die am Sonntag bei der Tour nicht dabei waren und die jetzt verwirrt sind: Ich spreche von der *Federgabel *(ich sach halt Dämpfer vorne..) und die macht nix mehr.. sie federt minimal ein und dann ist Ende, als wäre da ein Widerstand.
@sun909  Ich bin beim bikes & more in Urbach gewesen. Wenn du einen guten Tipp in der Südstadt hast - her damit! Ich kenne hier sonst nur velo group und hab keine Ahnung ob die sich damit auskennen..


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Februar 2015)

etClaudia schrieb:


> Ich muss da mal was klar stellen, für alle die am Sonntag bei der Tour nicht dabei waren und die jetzt verwirrt sind: Ich spreche von der *Federgabel *(ich sach halt Dämpfer vorne..) und die macht nix mehr.. sie federt minimal ein und dann ist Ende, als wäre da ein Widerstand.
> @sun909  Ich bin beim bikes & more in Urbach gewesen. Wenn du einen guten Tipp in der Südstadt hast - her damit! Ich kenne hier sonst nur velo group und hab keine Ahnung ob die sich damit auskennen..


Ich bin zwar ich und nicht er, aber ich weiß das du sogar im KBU etwas findest...einfach mal durchlesen und nicht vom Titel abschrecken lassen. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fox-daempferservice-im-raum-koeln-bonn-d-su.696356/#post-11908936


----------



## dhenninger (28. Februar 2015)

Ich würde da wirklich eine gebrauchte kaufen. Es gibt so viele Leute, die sich unbedingt etwas anders kaufen wollen und Ihre alte Federgabel fast verschenken.
Allerdings würde ich auch die aktuelle Federgabel zuerst selber zerlegen. Schön und in Ruhe mit Fotos dokumentieren, damit Du sie danach wieder zusammen gebaut bekommst. Und wenn nicht, dann hast Du auch nichts verloren.
Mal ein Wochenende schrauben, und vielleicht kannst Du für ein paar Euro ein Ersatzteil kaufen und selber wieder zusammen bauen. Gleich einen Selfservice mit machen und dann hast Du vielleicht sogar eine Gabel, die von innen wieder fast wie neu ist.
Und wenn Du das hin bekommst, dann fühlst Du Dich bestimmt wie eine Königin 
Selbst wenn nicht, dann hast Du auch etwas gelernt und suchst Dir schnell eine gebrauchte, oder Du nimmst die Hilfe von jemandem hier aus dem Forum an. 
Ebay geht ja auch ganz gut. Da werden hunderte Federgabel für wenig Geld angeboten.


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Februar 2015)

Ich hab noch das grüne Fox-Öl hier liegen, falls davon etwas gebraucht wird.


----------



## sun909 (28. Februar 2015)

Wievielt hast du von dem Öl?

Werkzeug für 32mm Dichtungen einzuschlagen, habe ich...

Kleiner Service ist kein Hexenwerk, das kriegt auch ein leidlich begabter Schrauber hin.

Ansonsten vertickt wiggle und Co grad mäßig 26" Gabeln. Fox 100er für ca 250€ sind da Usus,

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Februar 2015)

Habe noch mindestens 300ml. Dafür andere Probleme...scheinbar habe ich bei meinem Schaltaugendefekt eine andere Kleinigkeit übersehen, so dass sich da jetzt wieder ein Problem darstellt. Mal schauen, ob ich das Rad für morgen stabil-provisorisch fit bekomme, ansonsten bin ich wohl raus für morgen.


----------



## delphi1507 (28. Februar 2015)

Mit 32 er Dichtungen/abstreifer fox kann ich auch noch aushelfen ebenso Öl und fox Fluid...


----------



## delphi1507 (28. Februar 2015)

Ach ja ich würde mich morgen gerne anschließen wenn ich darf. 
@Claudia  würde auch meine Hilfe zur Fehlersuche anbieten.


----------



## cruisingfix (28. Februar 2015)

Hallo @ delphi...... bei uns kann jeder gerne mitfahren, gar kein thema.
Last uns auf  aufs wetter hoffen. Da müßen wir noch ein bißchen beten.

Mfg


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Februar 2015)

Ich habe by the way auch noch ein Fox-Dichtungskit, nur die kleine Distanzscheibe, die unten am Gabelende ausgetauscht werden _kann_, fehlt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Februar 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Habe noch mindestens 300ml. Dafür andere Probleme...scheinbar habe ich bei meinem Schaltaugendefekt eine andere Kleinigkeit übersehen, so dass sich da jetzt wieder ein Problem darstellt. Mal schauen, ob ich das Rad für morgen stabil-provisorisch fit bekomme, ansonsten bin ich wohl raus für morgen.


Ich habe es geschafft!!!!!!
Bin stolz wie Oskar, der Fehlerteufel lag im Detail, aber ich habe ihn geknackt!!!


----------



## akimam (28. Februar 2015)

Bin raus, will doch renovieren! 
Viel Spaß euch allen die kurbeln werden, bin nächste Woche wieder dabei.


----------



## delphi1507 (28. Februar 2015)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Hallo @ delphi...... bei uns kann jeder gerne mitfahren, gar kein thema.
> Last uns auf  aufs wetter hoffen. Da müßen wir noch ein bißchen beten.
> 
> Mfg


Dann sag ich mal bis morgen 10:00 am Lidl? 
Solange es nur tröpfelt ist es mir egal was das Wetter macht dreckig werden wir sowieso


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Februar 2015)

10 Uhr Lidl, einfach kommen und dann schauen wir weiter, wer sich noch traut. Daniel Downhilltrieb mit seinem schönen, neuen Bike mit Pike dabei? Würde mich freuen.


----------



## maxxorange (28. Februar 2015)

Wenn's nicht regnet, simmer dabei!
LG,
 S & M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Februar 2015)

Woher willst du wissen ob es in Hennef regnet, wenn du in Bonn bist?


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Februar 2015)

Habe heute im übrigen bissl an meinem Radl gebastelt...wer findet den Unterschied?


----------



## dhenninger (28. Februar 2015)

Ja, bin vermutlich dabei, wenn es nicht über regnet.
Bremsen sind zwar noch nicht eingefahren und Kette schleift etwas, aber das wird bestimmt noch.


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Februar 2015)

Du brauchst nen Schleifer...gernedith freut sich mich drauf...auf morgen.


----------



## -Shodan- (1. März 2015)

Wir waren heut lange unterwegs und sind morgen raus aus der Tour.
Technikupdate: Claudias Gabel ist eine Rockshox Recon 335 und das Problem augenscheinlich genau wie im thread beschrieben das ausgelaufene Öl das blockiert.
www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/problemloesung-fuer-motion-control-poploc-bei-32mm-gabeln-von-rock-shox.407819/


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. März 2015)

*Daumen drück* das es sich rasch und unteuer beheben lässt.

Die Wetteraussichten für die heutige Runde sind gar nicht sooo schlecht:


----------



## Mauerwinkel (1. März 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Habe heute im übrigen bissl an meinem Radl gebastelt...wer findet den Unterschied?


Du hast das Rad gewaschen 

Kann heute leider nicht dabei sein, nächstes Mal wieder.

LG Holger


----------



## Heitzer77 (1. März 2015)

@Trail Surfer 
klingel abgebaut?


----------



## Heitzer77 (1. März 2015)

Spaß bei Seite, schöne Gabel Rene!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (1. März 2015)

Sooo  ...wetter aktuell  Hennef  ca. 5 grad , weitesgehend trocken.
bis gleich.....


----------



## Rodriguez06 (1. März 2015)

Ich habe mir den neuen SCHWALBE "Blue" bestellt.
Soll super Grip haben.  
Ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Ausfahrt.


----------



## cruisingfix (1. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
hier ein erstes Resümee unserer "Tough Mudder Tour " vom 1.März.
Am start waren das Dreckige Dutzend	...bestehend aus mann/frau aller altersklassen u aus verschiedenen Nationen.
Es wurden bei trockenem wetter ca. 37km/520hm gekurbelt. Die Route führte durch bröhl u siegtal u gab einiges an schlamm her.
Technische schwierigkeiten wurden von allen überwunden.
Fazit :  1. Daniels neues rad wurde erfolgreich eingeweiht.
			2. Gero hat schlauch nach sprung gewechselt
		   3. Stefan hat "durchgehalten !"
		  4. .....auch bernhardiener sind schnell  
		5.  .... bei sowas bleibt keiner sauber.
 Also  Danke an alle mitfahrer......
Bis zum nächsten mal.

mfg  Micha

ps : hoffe bild kommt noch. !


----------



## Heitzer77 (1. März 2015)




----------



## Trail Surfer (1. März 2015)

Zoom mal noch näher ran


----------



## delphi1507 (1. März 2015)

Klasse Tour heute. Ein bisschen Matsch gehörte heute auch dazu... Na ja zusatztrainingsgewicht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (1. März 2015)

Ja, wir waren eine gute Truppe und man freut sich auf ein Wiederbiken


----------



## maxxorange (1. März 2015)

Ich bedanke mich bei Allen für Eure Geduld. Gelobe Besserung. Klasse Schlammschlacht. Gerne wieder. 
VG, Stefan


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. März 2015)

Stefan, du warst besser drauf, als jeder der _nicht_ seinen Eierbecher zum Lidl bewegt hat.


----------



## maxxorange (1. März 2015)

Danke René,
Schön, daß es Dich gibt!!
Bis bald


----------



## delphi1507 (1. März 2015)

Heute waren wir ja das dreckige Dutzend... Hoffe ich kann mich bald mal wieder einklinken wenn die famely es zulässt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. März 2015)

Spring Break 2015, eventuell für den einen oder anderen interessant. Letztes Jahr waren wir zu viert am Start: Claudia & Thor, Daniel, ich.
http://www.sportsinteam.de/nc/touren/details/sit/27-maerz-spring-break-mountainbike-tourentag/


----------



## dhenninger (2. März 2015)

War eine super Tour mit der ganzen Meute ;-)
Und dass wir kein "Nass" von oben hatten war auch prima.

Danke im Übrigen für die ganzen Tips zum Bike.
Ich bin FAST voll zufrieden. Der Rest kommt auch noch


----------



## etClaudia (2. März 2015)

Hey Leute, vielen Dank für eure Tipps und Hilfsangebote!! Wir werden mal schauen, ob wir die Federgabel zerlegt bekommen - kaputter kann man sie ja nicht mehr kriegen. Meld mich sobald es was Neues gibt


----------



## -Shodan- (3. März 2015)

Okay Leute, jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische:
wer hat denn am Samstag Zeit und Lust und die Erfahrung mal mit mir die Gabel zu zerlegen und zu schauen ob die noch zu retten ist? Ich bring auch einen Sixpack Fassbrause mit. Darf gerne früh sein, dann kann man vielleicht noch Ersatzteile beim Feld oder Bikediscount ergattern falls die sowas auf Lager haben.


----------



## Ferkelmann (3. März 2015)

Springbreak mit sportsintern klingt grundsätzlich interessant, Ahr ist ein Topgebiet. Allerdings verstehe ich die Abstufungen nicht. Erstens ist, vor allem beim technischen Abspruch, die schlichte Einteilung in leicht, mittel usw. recht willkürlich. Man kann sich über Feinheiten der Singletrailskala ja streiten, aber eine bessere Orientierung böte das allemal.

Für Leute, die gern anspruchsvoll fahren  und daher eventl. mit etwas schwereren Rädern unterwegs sind, müssen sich auf 1.600hm einstellen? Die Relation zwischen hm und techn. Anspruch finde ich recht merkwürdig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (3. März 2015)

Wenn man an der Ahr in einer Tour alles "technisch anspruchsvolle" abfahren will, muss man halt 5 bis 7 Mal hoch und runter fahren, da sind dann 1600 Hm nicht merkwürdig.


----------



## delphi1507 (3. März 2015)

-Shodan- schrieb:


> Okay Leute, jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische:
> wer hat denn am Samstag Zeit und Lust und die Erfahrung mal mit mir die Gabel zu zerlegen und zu schauen ob die noch zu retten ist? Ich bring auch einen Sixpack Fassbrause mit. Darf gerne früh sein, dann kann man vielleicht noch Ersatzteile beim Feld oder Bikediscount ergattern falls die sowas auf Lager haben.


Samstag bin ich raus da darf ich arbeiten....


----------



## Ferkelmann (3. März 2015)

Wirst wahrscheinlich aber auch mit 7x hoch nicht alles "technisch anspruchsvolle" abfahren können und den Anspruch auf *alles* habe ich garnicht angemeldet. Einfach nicht so viel reininterpretieren


----------



## GeorgeP (3. März 2015)

-Shodan- schrieb:


> Okay Leute, jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische:
> wer hat denn am Samstag Zeit und Lust und die Erfahrung mal mit mir die Gabel zu zerlegen und zu schauen ob die noch zu retten ist? Ich bring auch einen Sixpack Fassbrause mit. Darf gerne früh sein, dann kann man vielleicht noch Ersatzteile beim Feld oder Bikediscount ergattern falls die sowas auf Lager haben.




Ich hätte zeit und könnte helfen, was ist das denn für eine gabel und was für zicken macht sie denn ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. März 2015)

-Shodan- schrieb:


> Wir waren heut lange unterwegs und sind morgen raus aus der Tour.
> Technikupdate: Claudias Gabel ist eine Rockshox Recon 335 und das Problem augenscheinlich genau wie im thread beschrieben das ausgelaufene Öl das blockiert.
> www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/problemloesung-fuer-motion-control-poploc-bei-32mm-gabeln-von-rock-shox.407819/


 


GeorgeP schrieb:


> Ich hätte zeit und könnte helfen, was ist das denn für eine gabel und was für zicken macht sie denn ?


Dann ginge es auch voran


----------



## -Shodan- (3. März 2015)

Wie Trail Surfer zitiert hat; die Gabel federt ein Stück ein, dann stößt sie auf Widerstand. Passt zu der Fehlerbeschreibung im Thread. Ich hab noch nie eine Gabel zerlegt, geschweige denn wieder zusammengesetzt. Daher kann ich Hilfe gebrauchen von jemand, der das schon mal gemacht hat.
Rock Shox sagt: einschicken und mit ca. 200,- Kosten rechnen, das ist aber über dem Restwert (ist von 2008). Daher wollte ich gern selbst mal sehen, ob sie wieder flott zu machen ist.


----------



## GeorgeP (3. März 2015)

Also kompliziert ist das nicht, aber reinschauen und auf die schnelle fertig machen ist da leider auch nicht. Man muss ja erst einmal sehen was defekt ist, dann wird alles bestellt und zusammengebaut. Wenn es nur dichtungen sind bist du bei ungefährt mit allem drum und drann bei 50-100€.

Also wenn ihr vorbnei kommen wollt dann bitte mit PM weiter


----------



## maxxorange (3. März 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Spring Break 2015, eventuell für den einen oder anderen interessant. Letztes Jahr waren wir zu viert am Start: Claudia & Thor, Daniel, ich.
> http://www.sportsinteam.de/nc/touren/details/sit/27-maerz-spring-break-mountainbike-tourentag/


Hey Rene,
was meinst Du wäre für mich da drin ? Eher "leicht" oder "mittelschwer" ???


----------



## maxxorange (3. März 2015)

@Trail Surfer 
Bei Maria tippe ich auf "mittelschwer" bis "schwer"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Shodan- (3. März 2015)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr vorbnei kommen wollt dann bitte mit PM weiter



Okay danke, ich besprech das heut Abend mit Claudia (ist ja ihr Bike) und meld mich dann.


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. März 2015)

maxxorange schrieb:


> Hey Rene,
> was meinst Du wäre für mich da drin ? Eher "leicht" oder "mittelschwer" ???


 


maxxorange schrieb:


> @Trail Surfer
> Bei Maria tippe ich auf "mittelschwer" bis "schwer"


 
Kommt darauf an, was ihr wollt. Eher eine entspanntere Runde, ohne das es technisch langweilig bzw. konditionell zu anspruchsvoll wird? Dann "Leicht/etwas schwierigere Tour". Wenn es sportlicher sein darf, dann würde ich euch beiden zur "leichteren" der beiden mittelschweren raten. Vielleicht zum "schnuppern" keine schlechte Idee...


----------



## thommy88 (3. März 2015)

Sind das wirklich so viele Touren? Ich sehe/lese da nur drei Touren raus. leicht, mittel und schwer. Oder habe ich dich falsch interpretiert 

gruß,
thomas


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. März 2015)

3x2 Touren, die leichte, mittelschwere und schwere Runde sind noch ein Mal abgestuft.


----------



## Ferkelmann (3. März 2015)

Sehe ich wie @thommy88: Bin ich zu blöd zu, wo findet man denn die Abstufung?


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. März 2015)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Sehe ich wie @thommy88: Bin ich zu blöd zu, wo findet man denn die Abstufung?


Bei der Tourenabstufung steht von...bis, d.h. die leichtere hat die geringeren Höhenmeter, die schwerere die höher genannte Zahl:
*Touren A :Ahr leicht - 500 bis 600 hm / ca. 40 km*

*Touren B :* *Ahr mittel - ca. 900 bis 1.200 hm / ca. 45 km*

*Touren C :* *Ahr schwer - 1.200 bis 1.600 hm / ca. 45 km*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (3. März 2015)

Will hier kein off topic Endlosdiskussion auslösen, aber da steht bspw. bei Tour C 1.200 *bis* 1.600hm
Das ist ein normaler Spielraum für eine Tour und keine Option, sonst würde da *oder* stehen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. März 2015)

Fahr es doch selbst, dann bist du genauso schlau, wie die die schon mitgefahren sind. Dieses wiederholte anzweifeln von Aussagen aus erster Hand ist schlicht sinnlos.


----------



## Ferkelmann (4. März 2015)

Sinnlos sind Behauptungen, es gäbe 2 Abstufungen pro Konditionslevel. Davon steht nichts, das interpretierst Du lediglich rein.


----------



## on any sunday (4. März 2015)

Ihr seid lustig. Wie genau kann man den erkennen, ob hier Aussagen erster oder letzter Hand geschehen? Einfach beim Stefan anfragen. Man könnte natürlich auch reininterpretieren, das es wirklich mehrere Touren je Level sind, da dort Touren und nicht Tour steht.  Ich tippe auch auf mehrere Touren.


----------



## thommy88 (4. März 2015)

Ich denke man kann es so nicht rauslesen aber Trail Surfer war letztes Jahr mit dabei und kann aus dieser Erfahrung berichten. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## maxxorange (4. März 2015)

Die ewigen Diskussionen

*Habe soeben die Option KONTAKT gewählt.
Das SportsInTeam wird sich hier im Forum erklären *

*Alles wird gut,*

*VG,
Stefan
*


----------



## sun909 (4. März 2015)

thommy88 schrieb:


> *Ich denke man kann es so nicht rauslesen* aber Trail Surfer war letztes Jahr mit dabei und kann aus dieser Erfahrung berichten.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk



Hm...?  

*Zitat von Trail Surfer:* ↑
Spring Break 2015, eventuell für den einen oder anderen interessant. *Letztes Jahr waren wir zu viert am Start: Claudia & Thor, Daniel, ich.*
http://www.sportsinteam.de/nc/touren/details/sit/27-maerz-spring-break-mountainbike-tourentag/


----------



## maxxorange (4. März 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hm...?
> 
> *Zitat von Trail Surfer:* ↑
> Spring Break 2015, eventuell für den einen oder anderen interessant. *Letztes Jahr waren wir zu viert am Start: Claudia & Thor, Daniel, ich.*
> http://www.sportsinteam.de/nc/touren/details/sit/27-maerz-spring-break-mountainbike-tourentag/


Hey sun,
es gibt FOTTOS da isser drauf zu erkennen


----------



## thommy88 (4. März 2015)

@sun909 

Das mit dem Rauslesen war auch auf die Touren bezogen 

Aber alles wird gut Maxxorange rettet uns


----------



## Stefan_SIT (4. März 2015)

maxxorange schrieb:


> Die ewigen Diskussionen
> 
> *Habe soeben die Option KONTAKT gewählt.
> Das SportsInTeam wird sich hier im Forum erklären *
> ...



... und da ist er auch schon ... (danke, on any sunday ... )

Wer letztes Jahr dabei war, wird sich noch erinnern: es gibt auch dieses Jahr drei Touren*kategorien *(nämlich leicht, mittel und schwer, die ähnlich unterschieden wurden)* mit jeweils mehreren Tourenangeboten*.
Diese Unterscheidung ist nicht willkürlich, sondern soll vor allem aufzeigen, *welchen konditionellen Zustand der einzelne Teilnehmer haben sollte*. Der fahrtechnische Anspruch steigt mit zunehmender Höhenmeterzahl, ist bei den mittleren und schweren Touren jedoch sehr ähnlich.

Jeder Teilnehmer hat einen *"Anspruch" auf die Tourenkategorie, die ihm bestätigt wurde*. Und eine *gesunde Selbsteinschätzung* setzen wir da voraus. Auch aus Rücksicht anderen Teilnehmern gegenüber.

Die Einstufung "von ... bis ..." bedeutet, dass die - zum Beispiel - schweren Touren zwischen 1.200 und 1.600 Höhenmetern haben. Es bedeutet nicht, dass der Guide "dann mal schaut, was hinten so rausguckt"! Wir wissen schon, wieviel Höhenmeter die Touren haben, leichte Abweichungen von ca. 10% behalten wir uns da vor und die sind auch normal, weil je nach GPS-Gerät auch möglich.

Die Teilnehmer, die sich für eine konditionell schwere Tour anmelden, haben jedoch keinen Anspruch auf eine 1.200-Höhenmeter-Tour! Es könnte - z.B. weil diese Tour schon voll ist - nur noch Platz in einer 1.600hm-Tour geben! Wem 1.600hm zuviel sind, der sollte sich also vorsichtshalber bei den mittleren Touren anmelden. Dies gilt für alle anderen Touren analog!
*Wer sich mit schwerem "Gerät" - also einem Bike > 16 Kilo -  für eine schwer Tour (1.200 bis 1.600hm) anmeldet, sollte eine entsprechende Kondition mitbringen, um die anderen Teilnehmer nicht aufzuhalten (s. weiter oben "Selbsteinschätzung"). *

*Fahrtechnisch sind die Touren so zu beschreiben: *

die Touren A haben Schwierigkeitsgrade von S0 bis S1, wobei S2 nicht ausgeschlossen werden kann (ist aber kein Problem, weil dann halt kurz geschoben wird)
die Touren B und C haben Schwierigkeitsgrade von S0 bis S2, wobei >S2 nicht ausgeschlossen werden kann (ist aber kein Problem, weil dann halt kurz geschoben wird)
Am Morgen des Tourentages werden am Startort alle Guides mit ihren Tourenschildern stehen und die Teilnehmer werden dann entsprechend ihre Anmeldung und Bestätigung auf die Tourenkategorien und danach in jeder Kategorie auf die Touren verteilt. Hat bisher jedes Jahr geklappt und wird auch dieses Jahr klappen...

Ich hoffe, somit sind alle Fragen beantwortet?

Dann weiterhin viel Spaß auf Stollenreifen und vielleicht bis zum 26. April in Altenahr!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (4. März 2015)

Ich fasse dann mal kurz zusammen

Touren A : Es steht ein guide für die 500 HM bereit und eine guide für 600 HM

Touren B :Es steht ein guide für die 900 HM bereit und eine guide für 1200 HM

Touren C :Es steht ein guide für die 1200 HM bereit und eine guide für 1600 HM

Macht also insgesammt 6 Touren und somit ist doch jetzt alles klarr


----------



## Stefan_SIT (4. März 2015)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Ich fasse dann mal kurz zusammen
> 
> Touren A : Es steht ein guide für die 500 HM bereit und eine guide für 600 HM
> 
> ...



Wo sich aus meinem Post *"6 Touren"* ableiten lassen, sehe ich nicht ...?!? Ich schreibe von *mehreren* Touren je Kategorie. Das impliziert natürlich *mindestens *6 Touren. Aber auch um das nochmal zu verdeutlichen: es gibt 7, vielleicht 8 verschiedene Touren in 3 Tourenkategorien, ca. 12 - 15 Guides und einige Co-Guides. Also bei entsprechender Teilnehmerzahl (= gutem Wetter) auch identische Touren. Identische Touren werden mit leichtem Zeitversatz gestartet, so dass sich theoretisch daraus theoretisch *maximal *12 - 15 Touren ableiten lassen.
Und apropos "theoretisch": bei schlechtem Wetter werden es weniger Teilnehmer und damit auch weniger Touren sein ...

Nun alles klar?
Stefan


----------



## GeorgeP (4. März 2015)

Du machst es aber kompliziert...

Im grunde sind es 6 verschiedene schwierigkeitsgerade, wenn man es auf die HM bezieht. Wieviele touren ihr jetzt daraus macht war nicht klar!

Jetzt wissen wir ja wie sich das ganze aufdröselt


----------



## maxxorange (4. März 2015)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Wo sich aus meinem Post *"6 Touren"* ableiten lassen, sehe ich nicht ...?!? Ich schreibe von *mehreren* Touren je Kategorie. Das impliziert natürlich *mindestens *6 Touren. Aber auch um das nochmal zu verdeutlichen: es gibt 7, vielleicht 8 verschiedene Touren in 3 Tourenkategorien, ca. 12 - 15 Guides und einige Co-Guides. Also bei entsprechender Teilnehmerzahl (= gutem Wetter) auch identische Touren. Identische Touren werden mit leichtem Zeitversatz gestartet, so dass sich theoretisch daraus theoretisch *maximal *12 - 15 Touren ableiten lassen.
> Und apropos "theoretisch": bei schlechtem Wetter werden es weniger Teilnehmer und damit auch weniger Touren sein ...
> 
> Nun alles klar?
> Stefan



Vielen Dank für Deine ausführlichen Informationen 
VG,
Stefan


----------



## maxxorange (4. März 2015)

thommy88 schrieb:


> @sun909
> 
> Das mit dem Rauslesen war auch auf die Touren bezogen
> 
> Aber alles wird gut Maxxorange rettet uns



Du darfst mich auch gerne beim Namen nennen 

VG,
Stefan


----------



## thommy88 (4. März 2015)

Wenn ich es demnächst mal schaffe mich bei  euch anzuschließen mach ich das auch 
gruß,
thomas


----------



## Stefan_SIT (4. März 2015)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> ... Im grunde sind es 6 verschiedene schwierigkeitsgerade, wenn man es auf die HM bezieht. ...



Wenn du so willst, von mir aus auch gern 12 ...


----------



## maxxorange (4. März 2015)

@Stefan_SIT 
tu Dir nich weh.....Du bist sooooo geduldig


----------



## maxxorange (4. März 2015)

@GeorgeP 

.....geh mal bitte davon aus, daß es *MINDESTENS* 3(drei) sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxorange (4. März 2015)

*seufz*


----------



## etClaudia (4. März 2015)

Eieiei, wie kann man sich beim SiT-Springbreake nur so verhaspeln, liebe Leute?
Wählt einfach eine Kategorie und alles Weitere wird vor Ort besprochen. Klar mag die Anzahl erstmal nicht klar sein, aber ich kann aus Erfahrung sagen, dass es bei SIT in den vergangenen Jahren immer gut organisiert gewesen ist. Es wurden einfach anhand der gebuchten Teilnehmerzahl auch die Gruppen pro Kategorie zusammen gestellt (inkl. Guides).
Im Übrigen sind es TOUREN und keine DOWNHILL-Fahrten mit Shuttle - nur zur Info für die "schweren Bikes" 
Und Spaß machts auch noch!!


----------



## maxxorange (4. März 2015)

<----waren am Samstag an der Ahr schon schnuppern


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. März 2015)

Na, dann allen viel Spaß in Altenahr. 

Aus der Hennefer-uU-Fraktion werden zwei nicht dabei sein, weil schon seit einiger Zeit am gleichen Tag dieses Event ausgeschrieben ist, und wir uns in Luxemburg angmeldet haben
http://www.mullerthalcycling.com/

Es gibt auch ein paar aussagekräftige Videos im Web, da freu ick mir druff!


----------



## lcecube (5. März 2015)

Ist diesen Sonntag wieder was am Lidl wenn ja bin ich dabei!

MfG
Fynn


----------



## -Shodan- (5. März 2015)

Ich könnte mich bei dem angekündigten Wetter auch für ne Tour erwährmen (Schenkelklopfer!) so lange es nicht ausartet. Offiziell muss ich um 14 Uhr wieder im Repair Cafe sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (5. März 2015)

Ruft das voraussichtlich schöne Wetter nicht gerade zu nach einer Runde um die Wahnbachtalsperre oder den Ring?


----------



## maxxorange (5. März 2015)

eventl. dabei


----------



## dhenninger (5. März 2015)

@maxxorange
Ich würde Die die "Anfänger Tour" empfehlen. Ich bin letztes Jahr in der Anfänger Gruppe 2 (etwas längere Tour) mit gefahren, und das war teilweise recht anstrengend, technisch aber sehr einfach. Wegen fehlender Kondition sind da auch schon zwei Leute mit hochrotem Kopf während der Tour ausgestiegen ;-) Ich fahre dieses Jahr höchst wahrscheinlich auch wieder bei der Anfänger Gruppe mit, weil ich mit einem Kumpel zusammen teilnehme. Macht auf jeden Fall auch da viel Spaß, alleine schon wegen der großen Gruppe. Selbst wenn ich am Ende vielleicht noch relaxt sein sollte, wird mich das nicht umbringen. Ich fand, dass die Tour super organisiert war, und ich bin froh, dass Sie die Jungs dort so viel Mühe geben, und sich den Organisationsstreß antun. Legt mal bitte nicht alles auf die Goldwaage und wertet nicht alles haarklein aus. Das sind auch nur Menschen. Meine persönliche Meinung dazu ist, dass man für sich selber einfach nur einschätzen sollte, ob man die Höhenmeter konditionell schafft oder nicht. Dann einfach an einer der drei Gruppen anmelden und Spaß haben ;-)


----------



## delphi1507 (5. März 2015)

Klingt beides gut... Mal schauen ob ich frei bekomme... Hat Spaß gemacht am Sonntag mit euch..


----------



## dhenninger (5. März 2015)

Hier ein Screendump von der Tour im März letztes Jahr.


----------



## maxxorange (6. März 2015)

Am Sonntag sollen es 20 Grad werden. 

Ey Leute, KURZE HOSEN sind angesagt


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. März 2015)

Dann freu ich mich auf Stefan im orangefarbenen String


----------



## maxxorange (6. März 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Dann freu ich mich auf Stefan im orangefarbenen String


Trage beim Radeln keine Unterwäsche


----------



## maxxorange (6. März 2015)

@Trail Surfer ,

.....vielleicht gehe ich aber Sonntag bei dem geilen Wetter innen Garten...
...Möhrchen, Spinat u.a. feines Gemüse säen.....damit wir wieder fleißig Tauschen können


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. März 2015)

Säh' dann mal bitte ein bischen Beinschmalz für mich mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dhenninger (6. März 2015)

Argl.....
Kopfkino...


----------



## maxxorange (6. März 2015)

@Trail Surfer 
Wird gemacht....


----------



## delphi1507 (6. März 2015)

http://trail-magazin.de/alle-infos-zum-revierguide-siebengebirge-am-7-8-maerz/


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. März 2015)

Das ist eine Laufveranstaltung


----------



## sun909 (6. März 2015)

Trail-Laufen...

Die sind schneller berghoch als ihr


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. März 2015)

Na und


----------



## sun909 (6. März 2015)

Der Delphi wollte wohl drauf hinweisen, dass es voll wird im 7G.

Spaziergänger auf breiten Wegen, die Läufer auf Trails berghoch und bergab.

Ist doch nicht so schwer, oder?


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. März 2015)

Ich meinte eher deine komische Spitze, however...hier das ist der Hennefer Thread, da "verirrt" man sich eher mal in Richtung Naafbachtal und Wahner Heide als zwischen Enduro-Kids und Spazifisten.


----------



## sun909 (6. März 2015)

Spitze? Wg schnell? Falscher Hals, war nicht so gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (6. März 2015)

Ich hatte ja schon geschrieben (das geht ja seit einer Woche so schnell hier mit den Seiten, kommt man kaum noch mit), ob es nicht fein wäre, am Sonntag um die Wahnbachtalsperre oder um den Ring zu fahren.
Bevor es hier 10 kleine Negerlein wird (...der eine musste Samen streu'n, da waren's nur noch 9 @maxxorange ), wer wäre denn ü-ber-haupt dabei, mal ein bisschen chillig-rockig-flockig?
1. ich


----------



## delphi1507 (6. März 2015)

Genau so war das gedacht... Wen die Wanderer schon denen platz machen müssen sollten wir denen nicht auch noch auf den Pelz Rücken... 
An der Ahr geht es jetzt übrigens auch den Wanderwegen an den Kragen http://www.wochenspiegellive.de/ahr...015/02/11/ahrsteig-wanderer-muessen-umplanen/


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. März 2015)

10 Hennefer Biker(lein)
10 Hennefer Biker die sich auf ne Tour freu'n, doch einer hat die Zeit verpasst - da waren's nur noch 9.
9 Hennefer Biker fuhr'n bis die Schwarte kracht, doch einer fuhr nen Platten - da waren's nur noch 8.
8 Hennefer Biker sich Sonntags rumgetrieben, doch einer fand nicht mehr nach Haus - da waren's nur noch 7.
7 Hennefer Biker fuhr'n nach DIMB-Lex, doch einer fuhr im Wald was um - da waren's nur noch 6.
6 Hennefer Biker fuhr'n in die "Wahner Sümpf'", doch einer ist im Matsch versunken - da waren's nur noch 5.
5 Hennefer Biker die fuhr'n im Heimrevier, und einer hat sich doch verfahrn - da waren's nur noch 4.
4 Hennefer Biker die sah die Polizei, doch einer wurde angehalten - da waren's nur noch 3.
3 Hennefer Biker die war'n mal schnell dabei, doch einer hatte Hungerast - da waren's nur noch 2.
2 Hennefer Biker die fuhren 1x10, der eine war zu schnell damit - der andere nicht zu sehen.
1 Hennefer Biker der war sehr fotogen, die andern wollten auch aufs Bild - da waren's wieder 10. 
Refrain:
Einer für alle, alle für einen - und wenn es mal rauf geht, wer wird denn gleich weinen.
Denn hier und da, da geht es zum Glück - auch wieder runter, ein ganz gutes Stück. 

©Trail Surfer


----------



## dhenninger (7. März 2015)

Ich muss mich für Sonntag leider ausklinken.
Meine Schwiegermutter ist gestern auf Intensiv gekommen.
Daher ist Krankenhaus angesagt.
Ich drehe dann eine kleine Runde am frühen Morgen, wenn ihr noch schlaft ;-)


----------



## cruisingfix (7. März 2015)

Bin morgen dabei....


----------



## maxxorange (7. März 2015)

Das 1. schöne, sonnigwarme WE wird für biker ein Stop Land go. 
@Trail Surfer 
Ich bin raus und besame den Garten.
Zwischendurch bebike ich dann den eigenen Parcours im Garten 
Wenn Du mich vermisst, findest Du mich dort 
VG, 10.Biker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Shodan- (7. März 2015)

Erfreulicher Weise ist die Gabel wieder fit gemacht, daher werden wir morgen das Material spontan einem Härtetest auf den Altenburger Trails unterziehen.


----------



## lcecube (7. März 2015)

Bin morgen leider nicht dabei. 

Mfg 
Fynn


----------



## dhenninger (7. März 2015)

Viel Spaß Euch morgen.
GZ mit der Gabel ;-)


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. März 2015)

Hat der George das gemacht?
Bei mir war heute erneutes entlüften der Reverb Stealth angesagt, dank tatkräftiger Hilfe von @aceofspades und seinen Tricks was da an Luft rausgezogen worden ist, unglaublich. Bin für deine tolle Hilfe dankbar, Gerd, danke 
Jetzt nur noch einen 9er Steckschlüssel besorgen, um einmal den Luftdruck in der Kartusche zu checken. Die Vermutung ist ja da, dass da die Luft fehlt, die im Öl war. 

Freu mich sehr auf morgen!


----------



## GB5 (7. März 2015)

Bin morgen nicht dabei.. Der Mischling muss nach Stromberg 

Euch Viel Spaß


----------



## delphi1507 (7. März 2015)

Ist stromberg schon wieder auf?


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. März 2015)

Offensichtlich. Kommst du morgen mit oder wolltest du dir nur die PN sparen?


----------



## Dede21 (8. März 2015)

[email protected]
gibt es schon einen ungefähren zeitlichen Rahmen für die Tour heute? Wenn es passt wäre ich dabei...


----------



## cruisingfix (8. März 2015)

Hallo dede....
wir kurbeln meist so das es allen mitfahrern past.
... um 10h am lidl.

mfg


----------



## Dede21 (8. März 2015)

ok, dann bis gleich 
ansonsten steig ich einfach früher aus.
lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GB5 (8. März 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ist stromberg schon wieder auf?


 
Nein Winterpause bis 31.03.2015 
Stromberg an der Sieg... hinter Eitorf


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. März 2015)

Heute ging es zu viert um die Wahnbachtalsperre, immer schön raufrunterrauf und tolle Ausblicke hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht und das Wetter auch gepasst.








Chill-out


----------



## delphi1507 (8. März 2015)

Heute durfte ich meine Tochter im Anhänger kutschueren leider.. Wäre gerne mitgefahren...


----------



## etClaudia (9. März 2015)

Moin zusammen, da mir so gut und fix geholfen wurde: an der Stelle etwas Werbung für die Velo Group - Werkstatt und Shop in der
Emil-Hoffmann-Str. 19, 50996 Köln (Gewerbegebiet Rodenkirchen).

Die haben tatsächlich einen Federgabel-Spezialisten (hauptsächlich für Fox), der echt super klasse Arbeit geleistet hat!!

Wer Hilfe braucht, wird sie dort finden!


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. März 2015)

Das ist schön, Claudia. Du kannst gerne etwas mehr zum eigentlichen Service schreiben, was gemacht wurde und wie teuer bzw. in den betreffenden Thread von @sun909 hier im KBU.
Seid ihr jetzt für den Spring Break angemeldet? Bei mir wird es diesmal die mittlere Tour mit ca. 900 Höhenmetern.


----------



## maxxorange (12. März 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Das ist schön, Claudia. Du kannst gerne etwas mehr zum eigentlichen Service schreiben, was gemacht wurde und wie teuer bzw. in den betreffenden Thread von @sun909 hier im KBU.
> Seid ihr jetzt für den Spring Break angemeldet? Bei mir wird es diesmal die mittlere Tour mit ca. 900 Höhenmetern.


@Trail Surfer 
Ich fühle mich hier wegen SB auch irgendwie angesprochen. 
Maria, evtl.  auch ein befreundetes Pärchen aus dem Odenwald und ich werden uns auch anmelden.
Maria und Michel würden ebenfalls bei der mittelschweren und Lia und ich bei der leichten mitfahren.
Daniel will wohl auch wieder die leichte Tour fahren.
VG, 
Stefan


----------



## maxxorange (12. März 2015)

@Trail Surfer 
wolltest Du nicht am 26.4. nach Belgien fahren ????


----------



## thommy88 (12. März 2015)

Ich habe mich auch erstmal für die leichte Tour angemeldet.

Bisher war ich noch nicht im Ahrtal unterwegs und werde mal schauen wie es so passt. 

gruß,
thomas


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. März 2015)

Wir fahren morgen im kleinen Kreis ein lockeres Feierabendründchen, ab 15.30 Hennef-Geistingen. Treffpunkt bei Interesse per PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heitzer77 (14. März 2015)

Also ich bin für morgen raus!


----------



## dhenninger (14. März 2015)

Findet morgen eine Tour statt?


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. März 2015)

Wieso nicht?


----------



## dhenninger (14. März 2015)

Sollst Du ein Frage mit einer Gegenfrage beantworten?


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. März 2015)

Wahrscheinlich deshalb, weil ich die Frage nicht verstanden habe?


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. März 2015)

Mal ein Vorschlag, um dem oder der einen oder anderen mehr Sicherheit bei der Wochenendplanung zu bringen. Einen Account bei doodle und dann machen wir wöchentlich interne Umfragen, wer alles am Sonntag am Start ist.
Das kann unabhängig vom Thread laufen, da es ja nur eine Art "interner Check" íst. Wer (s)eine Emailadresse hergeben mag, ware dabei.
http://doodle.com/de/
Nun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dhenninger (14. März 2015)

Wenn Du die Frage nicht verstanden hast, warum fragst Du dann "wieso nicht"?
Fragen immer Fragen... 
Dann bis um 10 beim Lidl


----------



## dhenninger (15. März 2015)

Für heute klinke ich mich kurzfristig aus. Das Wetter ist mir zu schlecht.


----------



## cruisingfix (15. März 2015)

I werde auch wegen des bescheidenen wetters heute nicht fahren, muß aber auch noch ein wenig meine erkältung 
auskurieren. 

gruß


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. März 2015)

Gute Besserung.

Und einen schönen Sonntag allen zuhausebleibern und bis nächsten Sonntag (da kommen noch genügend Gelegenheiten für epische Sonntagsrunden)!


----------



## lcecube (15. März 2015)

Ist heute etwas?


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. März 2015)

Ich fahre, weil ein Platz noch kurzfristig frei wurde, bei der DIMB-Tour mit. Schaut also eher schlecht aus für den Lidl-Treff, heute. Aber ich kann auch nur für mich sprechen.


----------



## Mauerwinkel (15. März 2015)

Bin heute um 10 am Lidl, wer mit fahren will, nur zu.


----------



## -Shodan- (15. März 2015)

Ich bin heute auf den Altenberger Trails. Claudia setzt ganz aus.


----------



## lcecube (15. März 2015)

Schade glaube hab euch knapp verpasst


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. März 2015)

Wenn jemand von euch die doodle-Umfragen starten möchte, bitte Bescheid geben, damit ich eine Emailadresse schicken kann. Ansonsten ist ja wirklich an 9 von 10 Sonntagen Lidl 10 Uhr fix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lcecube (15. März 2015)

Dann wird heute springen geübt:
1. 2x HCM
2. Kaldauer Grube


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. März 2015)

lcecube schrieb:


> Dann wird heute springen geübt:
> 1. 2x HCM
> 2. Kaldauer Grube


 Gute Einstellung!


----------



## maxxorange (16. März 2015)

<----hat sich heute mit drei Mitstreitern/Innen beim Spring-break MTB-Tourentag am 26.04. an der Ahr angemeldet
Ran Leute 
Bis Sonntag
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## akimam (16. März 2015)

maxxorange schrieb:


> <----hat sich heute mit drei Mitstreitern/Innen beim Spring-break MTB-Tourentag am 26.04. an der Ahr angemeldet
> Ran Leute
> Bis Sonntag
> Gruß,
> Stefan


Freu supi!


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. März 2015)

maxxorange schrieb:


> <----hat sich heute mit drei Mitstreitern/Innen beim Spring-break MTB-Tourentag am 26.04. an der Ahr angemeldet
> Ran Leute
> Bis Sonntag
> Gruß,
> Stefan


Habe schon mal kurz mit Susanne angesprochen, ob man nicht in der Gruppe nach dem SpringBreak eine nette Gaststätte in der Gegend besucht, um dann noch gemeinsam etwas zu essen.
So schön die Radlrunde war und bestimmt wieder ist, die "Kulinarik" war halt eher bescheiden, vormarinierte Schweinestücke 08/15 sind nicht jedermanns Sache. Das können wir dann gerne noch besprechen, Stefan, ich fände es aber ganz schön, zunächst ein verdientes Bierchen danach vor Ort zu trinken und dann woanders zum Futti zu gehen.


----------



## maxxorange (17. März 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Habe schon mal kurz mit Susanne angesprochen, ob man nicht in der Gruppe nach dem SpringBreak eine nette Gaststätte in der Gegend besucht, um dann noch gemeinsam etwas zu essen.
> So schön die Radlrunde war und bestimmt wieder ist, die "Kulinarik" war halt eher bescheiden, vormarinierte Schweinestücke 08/15 sind nicht jedermanns Sache. Das können wir dann gerne noch besprechen, Stefan, ich fände es aber ganz schön, zunächst ein verdientes Bierchen danach vor Ort zu trinken und dann woanders zum Futti zu gehen.



Hey Rene,

Deinen Vorschlag finde ich persönlich klasse.
Allerdings bleibt die Entscheidung für Futtifassen bei Lia,Michel und Maria. 
Die drei haben den weiteren Heimweg !

Aber für`n alkoholfreies Bier, da simmer dabei

Good ride


----------



## GB5 (18. März 2015)

Freitag eine Runde Siebengebirge.
Treffpunk 14:45 Uhr Söven an der Grundschule
ca. 37 km mit 900 hm


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. März 2015)

GB5 schrieb:


> Morgen eine Runde Siebengebirge.
> Treffpunk 14:45 Uhr Söven an der Grundschule
> ca. 37 km mit 900 hm


 So etwas mal an einem Freitag und ab 15.30 Uhr, dann hätte ich unter der Woche Zeit.


----------



## GB5 (18. März 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> So etwas mal an einem Freitag und ab 15.30 Uhr, dann hätte ich unter der Woche Zeit.



mmhh 15:30 in Söven?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (18. März 2015)

Nächsten gerne, bin diesen Freitag bis 17 Uhr mindestens in einer betrieblichen Klausur.


----------



## GB5 (19. März 2015)

Ok
Start bleib jetzt bei 14:45 Uhr


----------



## maxxorange (19. März 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Nächsten gerne, bin diesen Freitag bis 17 Uhr mindestens in einer betrieblichen Klausur.


Und Sonntag fährst Du dann wieder mit Opi


----------



## Marty7532 (20. März 2015)

GB5 schrieb:


> Freitag eine Runde Siebengebirge.
> Treffpunk 14:45 Uhr Söven an der Grundschule
> ca. 37 km mit 900 hm


Hallo allerseits,

ich hatte mich schon vor ein paar Monaten hier mal kurz vorgestellt und bin dann in die Baby-/Winterpause gegangen... aber ab Ende März wäre ich Freitags ab Söven für Siebengebirgstouren (od. andere) zu haben... Also bis demnächst mal! Freue mich drauf!  

VG,
Marty


----------



## Slider75 (20. März 2015)

Marty7532 schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> ich hatte mich schon vor ein paar Monaten hier mal kurz vorgestellt und bin dann in die Baby-/Winterpause gegangen... aber ab Ende März wäre ich Freitags ab Söven für Siebengebirgstouren (od. andere) zu haben... Also bis demnächst mal! Freue mich drauf!
> 
> ...



Ooops, da hab ich mich nach langer Abstinenz ins falsche Profil eingeloggt...Alzheimer lässt grüßen  
Also dieses hier ist das richtige... Marty7532 wird gelöscht...


----------



## GB5 (20. März 2015)

GB5 schrieb:


> Freitag eine Runde Siebengebirge.
> Treffpunk 14:45 Uhr Söven an der Grundschule
> ca. 37 km mit 900 hm



Es waren doch keine 37 km mit 900 hm 

sondern gute 43 km mit 1163 hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akimam (20. März 2015)

Toll gemacht!


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. März 2015)

maxxorange schrieb:


> Und Sonntag fährst Du dann wieder mit Opi


 Habemus Opi, weiser Mann mit wei0em Haar..


----------



## akimam (21. März 2015)

Wäre Sonntag dabei, allerdings mit Bereitschaft.


----------



## cruisingfix (21. März 2015)

Hallo Leute ,
kann morgen nicht biken.... muß arbeiten.
Beueler Blumenfest.... 

gruß


----------



## akimam (21. März 2015)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ,
> kann morgen nicht biken.... muß arbeiten.
> Beueler Blumenfest....
> 
> gruß


Schade


----------



## maxxorange (21. März 2015)

Hallo Susanne,
Bin Morgen um10 Uhr am Lidl, ohne Bereitschaft ;-)


----------



## akimam (21. März 2015)

maxxorange schrieb:


> Hallo Susanne,
> Bin Morgen um10 Uhr am Lidl, ohne Bereitschaft ;-)


Freu


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. März 2015)

Auch dabei.


----------



## akimam (21. März 2015)

Wird ja immer besser!


----------



## -Shodan- (21. März 2015)

Wir haben noch Besuch vormittags und fahren eher Nachmittags ne KöFo Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mauerwinkel (21. März 2015)

10 Uhr Lidl, wie gehabt.


----------



## akimam (21. März 2015)

Mauerwinkel schrieb:


> 10 Uhr Lidl, wie gehabt.


Der harte Kern ist schon mal da!


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. März 2015)

Sascha, Rüdiger, Oli, Gäste?


----------



## akimam (21. März 2015)

Hoffe nicht!


----------



## Heitzer77 (21. März 2015)

Ich werde morgen wohl später ne Runde fahren.
Vielleicht fahre ich mal Micha in Beuel besuchen!
Allen anderen vom Lidl Treff morgen viel spaß!


----------



## maxxorange (22. März 2015)

Hart aber herzlich,
Freue mich, bis gleich!
Opi


----------



## maxxorange (24. März 2015)

Sonntag dran denken, Treffpunkt 10 Uhr nicht 11 Uhr


----------



## maxxorange (24. März 2015)

Oder war's 9 Uhr??? Scheiss Sommerzeit


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. März 2015)

maxxorange schrieb:


> Sonntag dran denken, Treffpunkt 10 Uhr nicht 11 Uhr





maxxorange schrieb:


> Oder war's 9 Uhr??? Scheiss Sommerzeit



Hallo Stefan, ich darf diesen Sonntag _trotzdem_ etwas länger schlafen.
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15164
Und ich wette, ihr bekommt _trotzdem _eine schöne Runde hin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxorange (24. März 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan, ich darf diesen Sonntag _trotzdem_ etwas länger schlafen.
> http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15164
> Und ich wette, ihr bekommt _trotzdem _eine schöne Runde hin!


....aber nur wenn Du mir Samstag hilfst, den Acker zu pflügen...


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. März 2015)

Bin Samstag für jede Schandtat zu haben, wenn sie mit Radfahren zu tun hat und nein, ich komme nicht mit dem Rad um Acker zu pflügen.


----------



## maxxorange (24. März 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Bin Samstag für jede Schandtat zu haben, wenn sie mit Radfahren zu tun hat und nein, ich komme nicht mit dem Rad um Acker zu pflügen.


----------



## Heitzer77 (25. März 2015)




----------



## maxxorange (26. März 2015)

<---ist krank und somit für Sonntag raus....


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. März 2015)

Na, dann gute Besserung, Stefan!
Aufgrund anderer Verabredungen wird mein nächster Sonntag um 10 am Lidl wohl erst wieder am 19. April sein. Bis dahin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxorange (27. März 2015)

Danke Rene`,
dann shen wir uns allerspätestens am 26.4. 
See you !


----------



## Mauerwinkel (27. März 2015)

Falls euch unsere Touren mal zu langweilig werden, schaut euch das hier mal an:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzhlDnTv0pc

Schönes WE
Gruß Holger


----------



## cruisingfix (29. März 2015)

Hallo , 
i werde heute nicht fahren, das wetter is mir einfach zu schlecht.
Ständige regenschauer gehn mir total auf die nerven.... da bleibt der spaß auf der strecke.
wünsche euch allen einen schönen sonntag.

gruß micha


----------



## Mauerwinkel (29. März 2015)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Ständige regenschauer gehn mir total auf die nerven.... da bleibt der spaß auf der strecke.


Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen, setze auch aus.
LG Holger


----------



## cruisingfix (9. April 2015)

Hallo ,
wie sieht es aus mit nächsten So.  ?!  Wer hat lust um 10h ne tour zu starten ?!
Auf gutes wetter hoffe i natürlich auch.

mfg Micha


----------



## maxxorange (9. April 2015)

Hallo Micha,
bin dabei, wenn es mein Rücken zulässt
Muß morgen den Acker fräsen

Mit freundlichen kollegialen Grüßen,
Stefan


----------



## akimam (9. April 2015)

ich will auch dabei sein. leider ist mein Rad noch nicht einsatzbereit. hoffe auf Teil aus dem Netz.


----------



## maxxorange (9. April 2015)

akimam schrieb:


> ich will auch dabei sein. leider ist mein Rad noch nicht einsatzbereit. hoffe auf Teil aus dem Netz.


Na dann drücken wir mal den


----------



## maxxorange (9. April 2015)




----------



## Trail Surfer (9. April 2015)

Wer wäre denn morgen für ein gemeinsames Ründli zu haben, das Wetter wird das beste vom Wochenende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heitzer77 (10. April 2015)

Ich bin So. um 10 Uhr am Lidl.
Gruß Sascha


----------



## akimam (10. April 2015)

Ich auch.


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. April 2015)

Wir haben heute eine sehr schöne und abwechslungsreiche Runde gedreht und sind die Trails links und rechts der Bröl abgeritten. Bei mir den frisch getunten Dämpfen einfahren. Am Schluss standen fast 580 Höhenmeter auf der Uhr, bei knapp 3 Stunden Fahrzeit und 12er Schnitt. 
Morgen geht's für mich ins Bergische, mal dort ein paar neue Trails und Menschen kennenlernen. Sonntag entscheide ich spontan.


----------



## thommy88 (10. April 2015)

Fahrt ihr wie sonst so 4-5 stunden?

Würde mich wenn klappt´s anschließen wollen. Hab nur Nachmittag noch eine andere Verpflichtung. 

gruß,
thomas


----------



## akimam (11. April 2015)

Tour wird vor Ort entschieden. Meistens sind wir zwischen 13 und 14 Uhr zurück, da das Wetter ganz gut werden soll kann es auch länger werden. Am besten du sagst einfach eine Uhrzeit an wann du zurück sein möchtest. ...


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. April 2015)

Viel Spaß morgen, ich klinke mich nach heutigen 1.015 Höhenmetern aus.


----------



## maxxorange (11. April 2015)

Hallo SonntagsBiker, Susanne, Sascha, Micha,
Ich bin raus, total Alle vom 4 Ar fräsen.
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß.
@Susanne, Bärlauch gibt's beim nächsten Mal.
VG,
Stefan


----------



## cruisingfix (11. April 2015)

Auf schwerwiegendes" Fräsen was das biken gefährdet" steht eine strafe bis zu 45% trailgefälle.


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. April 2015)

Der Stefan trainiert scheinbar für 'Bauer sucht Frau' _Reife_ Leistung, Opi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (11. April 2015)

Also hier der letzte Aufruf an all die mtb-ler da draußen :
Morgen 10h zum kurbeln einfinden.....   ok

mfg


----------



## maxxorange (12. April 2015)

45%??? Die kurbel Opi dann mal an der Zahnradbahn zum Drachenfels


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. April 2015)

Hiermit bestelle ich einen 45%igen Schnaps aus selbstbeackerten Kartoffeln vor, bitte. Das passt das schon so.


----------



## maxxorange (13. April 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Hiermit bestelle ich einen 45%igen Schnaps aus selbstbeackerten Kartoffeln vor, bitte. Das passt das schon so.


Mein Selbstgemachter kann blind machen, das willst Du nicht wirklich!?  
Außerdem!! 
Wolltest Du die Pfer.....äh.... Erdäpfel nicht essen ?


----------



## chemonose (14. April 2015)

Hallo erstmal,
ich wollte mich für die nette Aufnahme in der Gruppe am Sonntag bedanken. Es war eine nette Tour, mit netten Leuten bei nettem Wetter. Was will man mehr am Sonntagmorgen. Ich werde auf jeden Fall wiederkommen (das soll keine Drohung sein).

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Heitzer77 (14. April 2015)

Hallo Tim,
schön das es dir gefallen hat,
und du kannst gerne wieder kommen.
Gruß Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (14. April 2015)

Hallo Tim ,

du bist immer gern gesehn.

Gruß


----------



## maxxorange (18. April 2015)

Wer fährt jetzt nächsten Sonntag 26. 4. eigentlich mit beim Event im Ahrtal?
VG, Stefan


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. April 2015)

Wetter war heute ja wirklich Bombe ich hoffe, ihr hattet auch eine schöne Runde und konntet den einen oder anderen Trail genießen.
Wie Stefan schrub, nächster Sonntag Spring-Break, dann 1.Mai-Wochenende, dann schon (für mich) Teilnahme am 15. Gäsbock-Marathon...die Zeit rennt, wenigstens bleiben die Trails schön stehen und irgendwann steht doch wieder Nürburgring an, oder!?


----------



## dhenninger (19. April 2015)

@maxxorange 
Ich bin nächste Woche auf jeden Fall dabei und fahre mit einem Kumpel auch in der gleichen Runde, wie Du ;-)
Du müsstest eigentlich eine Teilnehmerliste erhalten haben.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (19. April 2015)

Bin auch dabei.
TN-Liste kam gestern.


----------



## akimam (19. April 2015)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## maxxorange (20. April 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wetter war heute ja wirklich Bombe ich hoffe, ihr hattet auch eine schöne Runde und konntet den einen oder anderen Trail genießen.
> Wie Stefan schrub, nächster Sonntag Spring-Break, dann 1.Mai-Wochenende, dann schon (für mich) Teilnahme am 15. Gäsbock-Marathon...die Zeit rennt, wenigstens bleiben die Trails schön stehen und irgendwann steht doch wieder Nürburgring an, oder!?



Beim Ring wär ich auch mal dabei


----------



## maxxorange (20. April 2015)

dhenninger schrieb:


> @maxxorange
> Ich bin nächste Woche auf jeden Fall dabei und fahre mit einem Kumpel auch in der gleichen Runde, wie Du ;-)
> Du müsstest eigentlich eine Teilnehmerliste erhalten haben.


Hallo Daniel,
ja habe ich heute gelesen, da ich kein Internet zu Hause habe
Maria,( Lia und Michel= Besucher) und ich fahren alle in Deiner Tour mit 
Bis Sonntag


----------



## thommy88 (20. April 2015)

Hi,
ich fahre ebenfalls in deiner Tour mit.
Bis Sonntag,

Gruß
Thomas


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## -Shodan- (20. April 2015)

Dann seid ihr alle in der B-2 Tour, richtig? Wir sind laut Liste B-3. Naja, am Futtertrog triffste alle wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (20. April 2015)

Alle Touren, auch die B, werden vor Ort eingeteilt, die Liste der Teilnehmer schaut nach der Reihenfolge der Anmeldung aus. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass SIT dieses Jahr in solch großen Gruppen an den Start geht. Wäre auch viel zu unübersichtlich für den/die Guide(sse).


----------



## maxxorange (21. April 2015)

Egal, Hauptsache schönes Wetter und fröhliche biker


----------



## maxxorange (21. April 2015)

-Shodan- schrieb:


> Dann seid ihr alle in der B-2 Tour, richtig? Wir sind laut Liste B-3. Naja, am Futtertrog triffste alle wieder...


An dem Futtertrog werden wir uns wohl nicht einfinden


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. April 2015)

maxxorange schrieb:


> An dem Futtertrog werden wir uns wohl nicht einfinden


 Auf ein Helles danach schon, dann zieht die Karawane weiter.


----------



## maxxorange (22. April 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Auf ein Helles danach schon, dann zieht die Karawane weiter.


Du meinst ein alkoholfreies Helles.....Schaum wir malwas Michel dazu meint


----------



## dhenninger (24. April 2015)

Für Sonntag muss ich leider absagen. Ich habe seit ca. 1 Woche eine Erkältung und jetzt ist noch Husten und Schwindelgefühl dazu gekommen :-( Biken ist daher für die nächsten zwei Wochen abgesagt. 
Viel Spaß Euch dennoch.


----------



## akimam (24. April 2015)

Gute Besserung


----------



## dhenninger (24. April 2015)

Vielen Dank.
Die benötige ich schnell, damit ich nicht wieder einroste *g


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. April 2015)

Ich leg noch ein paar Wünsche oben drauf, damit es noch ein bissl schneller geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slider75 (6. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen!

Sagt mal, ist das Forum hier auf einmal tot??? Seit mehr als einer Woche keine Postings mehr... Ihr könnt doch nicht alle im Urlaub sein oder? 

Würde mich freuen, wenn hier noch ein paar Mitfahrgelegenheiten gepostet würden...

VG,
Martin


----------



## cruisingfix (6. Mai 2015)

Hey Hallo   ...wir leben noch
..doch war i z.B. im Moment ohne zeit zum biken.
So. wollt i wieder an den Start gehn. 10h Lidl/Hennef Ost.

Gruß Micha


----------



## akimam (6. Mai 2015)

Bin dabei.


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Mai 2015)

Ich wünsche euch tolles Wetter und viel Spaß. Durch meinen geplanten Besuch am Samstag in der Südpfalz, rund 1,5k Höhenmeter inkludiert, werde ich dann Sonntag wohl eher die Beine hochlegen, ausschlafen und Kilokalos nachtanken.


----------



## maxxorange (7. Mai 2015)

Gäääähn....bin Sonntag eventuell auch dabei....
Und hoffe, daß sich die zwei Saltos übern Lenker wie beim Spring Break nicht wiederholen tun


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Mai 2015)

Ich hoffe es ist alles heil geblieben!

Gesendet von meinem ASUS_T00J mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Mai 2015)

Stefan, das war der Spring-Break und nicht der Spring-Start.


----------



## Heitzer77 (7. Mai 2015)

Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## akimam (8. Mai 2015)

Slider75 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Sagt mal, ist das Forum hier auf einmal tot??? Seit mehr als einer Woche keine Postings mehr... Ihr könnt doch nicht alle im Urlaub sein oder?
> 
> ...


und, biste dabei?


----------



## maxxorange (8. Mai 2015)

<--- hat heute Urlaub, und fauLenzt i der Sonn ;-)


----------



## Slider75 (8. Mai 2015)

akimam schrieb:


> und, biste dabei?


Ich werde es versuchen, allerdings hat meine Tochter hohes Fieber und wenn es morgen nicht weg geht, muss ich leider passen. Wo soll es denn Sonntag hingehen? 

VG


----------



## akimam (9. Mai 2015)

Wird vor Ort entschieden. Ich hoffe, dass wir hier in der Gegend herum kurbeln. Habe Bereitschaft.


----------



## -Shodan- (9. Mai 2015)

Wir haben heute ne Einheit Serpentinentechnik im Ahrtal absolviert. Morgen rufen andere Termine, wir sind also raus.


----------



## cruisingfix (10. Mai 2015)

G.Morgen...
das wetter sieht recht gut aus, trocken u mild.
So geht es gleich um 10h an den start am treffpunkt Hennef ost/lidl.
also wenn es da draußen noch mitfahrer gibt  	u. mit uns eine entspannte runde drehen 
möchte  ...dann los.  

Gruß  Micha


----------



## Slider75 (10. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen,

Ich muss für heute leider kurzfristig absagen, da Töchterchen noch nicht für ist. 

Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## Slider75 (10. Mai 2015)

Slider75 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> Ich muss für heute leider kurzfristig absagen, da Töchterchen noch nicht für ist.
> 
> Viel Spaß euch!


....noch nicht wieder fit ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (10. Mai 2015)

Heut Heimspiel mit ner Siegtalklassik runde. Schöne Tour, schöne truppe u. schönes wetter....
was will man mehr.  Dazu noch ne gruppe aus Eitorf getroffen, denen wir noch nen pfad zeigen konnten.
Gruß unbekannter weise.   
....u zu guter letzt auch noch ein fatty gesichtet	;-)	
besser kanns kaum sein auf der Sonntagsrunde.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (10. Mai 2015)

Stimmt, 

war eine super Runde heute. 
Wieder ein dickes Danke an Micha fürs Guiden! 

Gruß
Rüdiger


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Mai 2015)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin zu nerven die Ring-Saison-Eröffnung, wie schaut's da aus @cruisingfix Micha, mach mal bitte einen Terminvorschlag.


----------



## cruisingfix (11. Mai 2015)

Termin für die Ring-Umrundung wird wohl irgendwie im Juni gehn.


----------



## maxxorange (12. Mai 2015)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Termin für die Ring-Umrundung wird wohl irgendwie im Juni gehn.


@cruisingfix 
Da Maria und meine Wenigkeit vom 4.-6.Juni am Meer entspannen würden wir uns gerne für den 7.06 zu einer Ringrunde überreden lassen.....so als schöner Abschluss für ein langes WE.
Passt das in Deinen Junitermin ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Mai 2015)

Wer Lust und Zeit hat, kann sich gerne morgen anschließen. Wir fahren eine Runde mit Todestrail und Ho-Chi-Min. Treffpunkt/Abfahrt: 10.30 Uhr Lidl, Hennef-Ost, Brölstr. 1.
Bitte aber auch etwas Zeit mitbringen ("Ich muss um 1 zurück sein" ist schon etwas zu knapp ).


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Mai 2015)

Wir hatten eine sehr schöne und lockere Runde, trotzdem sind 40km und 750 Höhenmeter zusammengekommen, ganz ungestresst. Der Todestrail zum Schluß war dann der gelungene Abschluss - nur nicht an so einem Tag an der Sieglinde anhalten wollen, das ist biergeschwänkerter Suff, aber da gibt es ja auch noch andere Möglichkeiten auf einen gemütlichen Absacker. Alles in allem, heute alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## chemonose (17. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
heute 10 Uhr? Kommt irgendjemand?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Mai 2015)

Jetzt erstmal frühstücken, dann geht es bissl später los. Bleib halt on, ich melde mich nochmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chemonose (17. Mai 2015)

10:30? Später ist bei mir langsam schwierig.


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Mai 2015)

Tja, liebe "Nase" da auf PN keine Antwort wurde das also heute nichts mit uns. Da fuhr zwar am Parkplatz noch ein kanariengelber Biker rum, aber nachdem 10 Meter ohne Gruß oder Wort an mir vorbei in Richtung "Pflanzenhof Breuer" nicht Lidl... also heute mal solo ein paar Trails unsicher gemacht, hat Spaß gemacht.
Bilderstrecke...
Abholzung - im Namen des "Volkes"



Eingang "Kapellentrail"



Der "Guide" ruft schon...



...also hinterher, aber da war er auch schon wieder fort...es folgt ein schöner, schmaler und flowiger Kilometer.



Wieder hoch und...Pause!



Drachenflugschanze rechts herum runter, wie üblich mit 41% Gefälle...






...und im Chicken-Way natürlich ein Naturhindernis das ich dann mit der Kraft meiner Hände und diesem Naturwerkzeug bearbeitet habe...danke an die vorbeilaufenden Wanderer für ihre Anfeuerung






Das Werkzeug wurde sicher hinterlassen, falls Nachfolger ebenfalls kein Fichtenmoped dabei haben:



Danach die Arme etwas lahm...da auch noch hoch? Nö! OK, Bike braucht Pause...



Noch etwas auschillen...



...und dann den Rückweg nach Hause...


----------



## akimam (17. Mai 2015)

Schöne Fotos!!!


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Mai 2015)

Das freut mich umso mehr, weil du es wissen musst.

Demnächst das ganze auch mal mit mehr Luft zwischen Himmel und Äd (Insider)


----------



## dhenninger (21. Mai 2015)

Sehr löblich, die Beseitigung des Hindernisses. Ein wenig Arbeit für den Oberkörper trainiert ja auch die sonst zu kurz kommenden Bereiche ;-) Sehen meine entzündeten Augen auf dem vorletzten Bild etwa Metall auf Stein? 

Ist für Sonntag etwas geplant?


----------



## cruisingfix (21. Mai 2015)

Hallo....
i würde mal zum Sonntäglichen pfingstride aufrufen.
also So. um 10h wie üblich am lidlparkplatz. Wenn das wetter mitspielt hoffe i auf viele mitfahrer   
...egal welche reifenbreite   ... wir werden wohl schon die richtige tour starten.
Der "Fatty-Virus " greift um sich .... das find i super. 
Hey rene	 welches hast du in planung ?!  
Gruß auch mal in richtung  thor+C  ... vielleicht habt i ja auch noch mal zeit u lust dabei zu sein.
...u all die anderen biker da draußen..... welcome.

mfg Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heitzer77 (21. Mai 2015)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Mai 2015)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Hey rene	 welches hast du in planung ?!  mfg Micha


Hoi
was carboniges aus KO


----------



## cruisingfix (21. Mai 2015)

@rene	... top top.
Applaus ... schon mal vorweg.


----------



## dhenninger (21. Mai 2015)

Alle kaufen sich seit Jahren immer leichtere Laufräder, und jetzt plötzlich sind solche Walzen angesagt. Seltsam. Ich bin aber echt gespannt, wie sich das dann fahrtechnisch auswirkt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Mai 2015)

Es ging und geht doch immer noch und nur um das eine: Spaß am Radfahren! Gelle...


----------



## dhenninger (21. Mai 2015)

Es gibt zwar auch noch andere Freuden im Leben, aber ich kann sehr gut verstehen, was Du meinst


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Mai 2015)

Über die anderen Freuden unterhalten wir uns aber in dem anderen Forum.


----------



## dhenninger (21. Mai 2015)




----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Mai 2015)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> @rene	... top top.
> Applaus ... schon mal vorweg.


Thx!
Ich mache mal einen Vorschlag für Sonntag: Erst einmal an die Talsperre, dann den Todestrail runter, wieder hoch und den Trail runter, den wir mal mit @surfnico runter sind (finde den i'wie nicht mehr ) und danach Ho-Chi und wenn noch Luft ist Rest Fantasy/Exploren.


----------



## cruisingfix (23. Mai 2015)

Hallo ... an alle da draußen.
Wollte noch mal deutlich machen  : Morgen um 10h am lidlparkplatz.
.....start der mtb tour, wetter soll halten.
Also los.....	

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Mai 2015)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Hallo ... an alle da draußen.
> Wollte noch mal deutlich machen  : Morgen um 10h am lidlparkplatz.
> .....start der mtb tour, wetter soll halten.
> Also los.....
> ...


Sischa, Micha. Alle dabei, an Bord! Und hier noch was, nur für dich


----------



## cruisingfix (23. Mai 2015)

Oh...   ahh.... 
....auch haben will....
is das schon deins ?!


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Mai 2015)

Leider erst KW27 und wenn ich doch XT statt SLX haben will, dann KW31. Hach....


----------



## dhenninger (23. Mai 2015)

Bis morgen


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Mai 2015)

dhenninger schrieb:


> Bis morgen


Um die Vorfreude noch ein wenig zu steigern


----------



## dhenninger (23. Mai 2015)

Jetzt kommt morgen keiner mehr


----------



## cruisingfix (24. Mai 2015)

G.Morgen,
wetter mild u trocken... gleich kanns losgehn.
Alle mitleser sind herzlich eingeladen.

mfg Micha


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Mai 2015)

Heute eine schöne Feierabendrunde, die "üblichen" Trails dies- und jenseits von Bröl und Sieg gesurft, hat wie immer Spaß und gute Laune gemacht.
Zum Schluss noch die Kompression an der Bröhl, FullSpeeeed.

Dann bis Sonntag, in hoffentlich zahlreicher Runde!


----------



## dhenninger (29. Mai 2015)

Das Wetter soll Sonntag ja angenehm werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (30. Mai 2015)

Soo	es is wieder soweit.....  der So. steht vor der tür.
Also morgen 10h lidl treff zum kurbeln.
Wer zeit u lust hat  ....bitte an den start	

mfg


----------



## cruisingfix (31. Mai 2015)

Oh je....  was is den da auf dem regenradar ?! 
Mal sehn wie es in 2std. aussieht.


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Mai 2015)




----------



## Heitzer77 (31. Mai 2015)

Ich werde heute aufgrund meines Knies mal pausieren.


----------



## dhenninger (1. Juni 2015)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Juni 2015)

Noch wer, der/die morgen fahren will? Startzeit und Ort wie üblich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Juni 2015)

Oje. Aber gut, wer nicht will der hat schon (und bitte nicht wundern, wenn selbst die hartgesottenen Schreiber irgendwann nicht mehr schreiben, sondern nur noch kommen oder nicht).
Ich werde dann, mangels Interesse, also nicht um 10 Uhr am Lidl sein, sondern von zuhause aus eine schöne Runde in Richtung Ölberg und Margarethenhöhe/Breiberge drehen. Nicht das jemand vergebens wartet. Schönen Feiertag allerseits!


----------



## cruisingfix (6. Juni 2015)

Sooo  mal sehn... wie is denn die lage für morgen.
Wer is am start ?!  
Wie sieht es denn aus mit gruppenkurbeln ?!

mfg


----------



## cruisingfix (6. Juni 2015)

Halloooo....


----------



## windsurfenXXL (6. Juni 2015)

Ich würde ja, aber Moped musste ich gestern in Reparatur geben


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Juni 2015)

Habe für morgen leider theaterkarten, bin somit leider raus...   

Gesendet von meinem ASUS_T00J mit Tapatalk


----------



## cruisingfix (7. Juni 2015)

Ok.... danke für die bisherigen antworten.
sollte sich die nächsten 20min niemand melden... schnappe i mir mein hardtail
u gehe auf explorertour richtung rhein. Dann komme i nicht um 10h zum lidl.

Mfg


----------



## MTB-Kao (10. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre meine Tochter eventuell am Sonntag zum Kletterwald nach Hennef und wollte dann die Zeit nutzen, ein Ründchen mit dem Rad zu drehen. Kann ich von dort aus direkt starten? Oder besser noch ein paar km mit dem Auto? Eher Richtung 7GB oder besser Richtung Sieg? Wo wäre eien günstiger Einstiegspunkt?

Vielleicht ist ja auch jemand zu der zeit unterwegs und kann mich mit auf eine Tour nehmen.

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## akimam (10. Juni 2015)

Schaffst du es um 10 am Lidl in Hennef zu sein. Dann können wir zusammen fahren.


----------



## MTB-Kao (10. Juni 2015)

Cool. Was (Tour, AM, XC, Enduro) und wie lange fahrt ihr denn? Muss ja mein Kind auch noch mal abholen


----------



## akimam (10. Juni 2015)

Tour wird vor Ort festgelegt. Kommt auch drauf an wie viele da sind.
Gefahren werden meistens 30-40km, im schnitt so 11 bis 12 ab und zu auch mal eine 13.
Das heisst wir sind ab 13 Uhr wieder zurück, es kann auch später werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Juni 2015)

Eher 13 Uhr zurück, als 13er Schnitt.  Man kann in 2,5 bis 3 Stunden Fahrzeit schon ein paar schöne Trails mit 40% absurfen (ne, kein Schnaps)....oder schieben, je nachdem, wie es beliebt.


----------



## MTB-Kao (11. Juni 2015)

Alles klar. Hört sich gut an  Gibt es nur einen Lidl in Hennef (Am Kreisel Bröltalstraße nähe Autobahnauffahrt Hennef-Ost)? Vielleicht kann mir noch jemand seine Mobilnummer per PN schicken. 
Freu' mich


----------



## akimam (11. Juni 2015)

Genau der ist es, es gibt auch nur einen in hennef.


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Juni 2015)

Da bin ich erst mal raus, die nächsten drei Sonntage im Süüüden...  trotzdem ein Gedanke, ein Vorschlag...mal eine* fätte* (respektive eine "fette" für die Leute mit normalen Reifen) *Trail-it-all-Tour* wenn der Sommer der Altweiber naht...


----------



## akimam (13. Juni 2015)

Bin morgen 10 Uhr am Lidl


----------



## cruisingfix (13. Juni 2015)

,,,komme auch  ...hoffe auf schönes Wetter.
Bis morgen..


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Juni 2015)

So, liebe Leut', heute noch mal ordentlich nass geworden...aber wer es nicht anders will, der kriegt's auch.

Ich wünsche euch eine gute Zeit ohne den Trailsurfer, bin dann mal weg in die Ferien. Ich hoffe, ihr bekommt die 100ste Seite hier auch ohne mich voll, viel Spaß beim ründeln und trailen, bis bald, dann in Vollfätt.


----------



## cruisingfix (13. Juni 2015)

Hier kurze info :  
Operation "Sandsturm" startet  So. 10.00h ab Sammelplatz lidl.
Alle teilnehmer sollten mit vollständiger ausrüstung u mit geländetauglichem bike an den start gehn.
Ins visier der Unternehmung Kurbelei geraten allerei wege (auch unzugänlicher art).
Alle aufgaben werden gemeinsam erledigt, sodaß nimmt zurück bleibt.  

	  mfg micha


----------



## Heitzer77 (13. Juni 2015)

@cruisingfix 
Was hast du denn vor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (14. Juni 2015)

I versuche zu motivieren....	 ;-)
Wetter top... laune gut....
...kann gleich losgehn


----------



## akimam (14. Juni 2015)

Ich nehme das mal ernst und schleppe die fette Rüstung mit.


----------



## cruisingfix (14. Juni 2015)

@akimam	... dann mußt du die Vorhut bilden.
...bist am besten geschützt.
Eigentlich mach i ja nur spaß	.. der will nur spielen .

bis gleich


----------



## Rodriguez06 (14. Juni 2015)

Wenn das so ist, bin ich auch dabei. ;-)


----------



## akimam (14. Juni 2015)

Bis gleich


----------



## MTB-Kao (15. Juni 2015)

Danke nochmal für's guiden. Wetter und Landschaft sehr schön, nette Truppe. Sollte ich es nochmal schaffen mitzufahren, binge ich mehr Zeit mit und ihr mehr Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akimam (17. Juni 2015)

Obwohl schon bald das nächste Wochenende ansteht möchte ich doch nochmal die letzte Tour resümieren. Wir waren mehr als eine Hand voll. Es war eine entspannte 14 mit 30km und knapp 500hm. Der Asphaltanteil war dementsprechend hoch. Wie waren ja auch ein bisschen plattiert und gerieten dann in Zeitnot. Trotzdem eine schöne Runde mit netten Bikern. 
Ich freue mich auf Sonntag.


----------



## maxxorange (18. Juni 2015)

akimam schrieb:


> Obwohl schon bald das nächste Wochenende ansteht möchte ich doch nochmal die letzte Tour resümieren. Wir waren mehr als eine Hand voll. Es war eine entspannte 14 mit 30km und knapp 500hm. Der Asphaltanteil war dementsprechend hoch. Wie waren ja auch ein bisschen plattiert und gerieten dann in Zeitnot. Trotzdem eine schöne Runde mit netten Bikern.
> Ich freue mich auf Sonntag.


Hallo Susanne,

wollt mich doch mal wieder melden nach sooooo langer Zeit und mitfahren auch mal wieder.
Aber nicht Sonntag, da fahr ich mit M. wieder im Odenwald

Übernächsten Sonntag 28. (ist unser Rene da auch wieder da????) da wär ich dabei

Viele Grüße, auch an alle Mitleser,
Stefan


----------



## akimam (18. Juni 2015)

Ja, da ist er wieder da. 
Freue mich dich wieder zu sehen!


----------



## cruisingfix (18. Juni 2015)




----------



## cruisingfix (21. Juni 2015)

G.morgen  
wegen eines trauerfalls in unserer kl.familie kann i heute nicht mit euch fahren.
Möchte meine frau nicht alleine lassen. 

mfg micha


----------



## Rodriguez06 (21. Juni 2015)

Hi,

die neue Bremse ist zwar montiert, aber das Knarzen an meinem Hinterrad wird stärker.
So richtig traue ich dem Braten nicht mehr. 
Ersatz ist bereits bestellt  , aber wird erst morgen geliefert. 

Wenn überhaupt, fahre ich vielleicht hier eine kleine Runde,um die Bremse ordentlich einzufahren. 
Ich bin aber schon jetzt von der XT-Bremse begeistert. Den Wechsel hätte ich schon viel früher machen sollen. 

Allen Fahrern heute viel Spaß!


Gruß
Rüdiger


----------



## delphi1507 (25. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Wird am Sonntag wie üblich gefahren? 

Gesendet von meinem ASUS_T00J mit Tapatalk


----------



## cruisingfix (25. Juni 2015)

Jo ...hallo	davon geh i jetzt mal aus.
Wer alles so dabei is..... sieht man erst am So. 
Aber wenn das wetter past .... dann is der rest fast nebensache.


----------



## delphi1507 (25. Juni 2015)

Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter! 
Nur falsche Kleidung... ;-)

Gesendet von meinem ASUS_T00J mit Tapatalk


----------



## maxxorange (26. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

wenn`s nicht allzu heiß ist, bin ich Sonntag um 10 Uhr am Lidl.
Wenn nicht, smse ich Susanne Bescheid 

Gute Zeit,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rodriguez06 (27. Juni 2015)

Bin wahrscheinlich auch dabei. 
Neue Laufräder und neue Bremse wollen bewegt werden. ;-)

Bis morgen.
Rüdiger


----------



## delphi1507 (27. Juni 2015)

Ach ja falls wer aus Richtung Bornheim je mitfahrgelegenheit  braucht melden.... 

Gesendet von meinem ASUS_T00J mit Tapatalk


----------



## cruisingfix (27. Juni 2015)

Hallo.....
dann hier nochmal zum mitlesen für jederman/frau..
Morgenfrüh 10h treffen zum biken in hennef am ùblichen ort/hennef lidl
wetter sollte passen.... trocken u nicht zu warm o. kalt.
Also wer lust hat.... willkommen.

gruß micha


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Juni 2015)

Melde mich hiermit zurück aus dem Land in dem viel Capuccinotrinken die Haut gleichermaßen färbt. 

Jetzt mal noch ein paar Tage runterkommen, Resturlaub genießen und wieder an DE gewöhnen. Nächsten Sonntag kann ich aus familiären Gründen noch nicht, aber danach dann wieder und dann hoffentlich dicke. LG


----------



## delphi1507 (28. Juni 2015)

Wie ist denn dein reifenexperiment mit dem geax goma ausgegangen? Zufrieden?


----------



## maxxorange (29. Juni 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Melde mich hiermit zurück aus dem Land in dem viel Capuccinotrinken die Haut gleichermaßen färbt.
> 
> Jetzt mal noch ein paar Tage runterkommen, Resturlaub genießen und wieder an DE gewöhnen. Nächsten Sonntag kann ich aus familiären Gründen noch nicht, aber danach dann wieder und dann hoffentlich dicke. LG



welcome Back brownie


----------



## maxxorange (29. Juni 2015)

mmmmh...... einen Trail Surfer "to go" bitte.....


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Juli 2015)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Bin wahrscheinlich auch dabei.
> Neue Laufräder und neue Bremse wollen bewegt werden. ;-)


Siehe unten. Aktuell bewegen auch Bremsen die Biker, wenn etwas fehlt...


delphi1507 schrieb:


> Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter!
> Nur falsche Kleidung... ;-)


Wir waren gestern abend (relativ spät, ab 19.30 Uhr) unterwegs und ein weiterer Fehler, den man aktuell machen kann: Vergessen, sich mit _Autan_ oder _Anti Brumm_ einzuschmieren. Unbedingt machen! Beine, Arme, Gesicht, Nacken...überall, wo die Viecher rankommen können, gehen sie ran, wenn man sich nicht schützt. Ohne wird es momentan (leider) etwas peinigend.
Ich empfehle (aus persönlicher Erfahrung) _Anti Brumm Forte:



_


----------



## cruisingfix (4. Juli 2015)

Eure meinung zur Bike tour morgen.
Was meint ihr ?!  Abgesehn von brummviechern usw.   Die temparaturen sind fast nicht zu ertragen.
oconwerte sehr hoch.
Sollen wir starten ?!  ....u wenn wann u. Wohin ?!

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (4. Juli 2015)

Ich bin leider für die nächsten Wochen raus... :-(


----------



## cruisingfix (4. Juli 2015)

Hallo....  ?!  
Wie is die lage für morgen ?
jemand vorschläge ? Oder ratlosigkeit ?!


----------



## akimam (5. Juli 2015)

Ich bin raus, zu heiß zu...


----------



## cruisingfix (5. Juli 2015)

Ok... i denke ähnlich.
Werde auch nicht fahren... einfach zu warm u außerdem vielleicht noch regen im anmarsch.
was solls	die nächste tour kommt bestimmt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Juli 2015)

Wenn es nochmal einen Sonntag so heiß ist, gerne direkt um 6 Uhr in der Früh, auf eine Runde.

Bitte melden, falls wer wann die Tage Zeit und Lust auf eine *Abend*runde hat. LG


----------



## GB5 (5. Juli 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ich bin leider für die nächsten Wochen raus... :-(



Dann mal Gute Besserung ! 
Was hast du gemacht....?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (5. Juli 2015)

Ich war der Meinung mein linkes Schlüsselbein sei ohne Titan Verstärkung nicht stabil genug... 

oder anders ausgedrückt 
Eingelenkt
Gegen gelenkt
Vorbau dreht mit
Vorderrad lenkt weiter ein bis 90 Grad  
Ab über den lenker
Linke Schulter bremst in tiefen waldboden 
Körper fliegt weiter
Schlüsselbein sagt och nö
Knack!


----------



## GB5 (5. Juli 2015)

Oh Sch.... 
Wann bekommst du Titan..?


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Juli 2015)

Das habe ich am 1.7 bekommen... 30.6 hat's knack gemacht... 
Oberhalb von hennef ..

Bewegen 
geht schon wieder halbwegs, darf aber nicht mehr als 90 Grad den arm anheben, und auch nicht belasten ....


----------



## cruisingfix (5. Juli 2015)

@ delphi.....	oh je.... alles gute bei der genesung.


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Juli 2015)

Das wird wieder... spätestens im September komme ich mit dem Rad vorbei.... ;-)


----------



## thommy88 (5. Juli 2015)

Schon schade das du solange nun ausfällst. Weiterhin aber alles Gute und bis zur nächste Tour mit dir. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Juli 2015)

Ja ja ich glaube meine Frau lässt mich jetzt vor der Geburt auch nicht mehr fahren, aber da muss ich durch
 Ne rolle ist bestellt dann wird halt versucht drinnen Kondition zu halten.. 
Und da es für mich keine offseason gibt werde ich sicher dieses Jahr noch das eine oder andere mal mit euch fahren können.
Mitte bis Ende September so ist auf jeden Fall der Plan. 


Gesendet von meinem ASUS_T00J mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Juli 2015)

Das Wochenende naht mit immer größeren Schritten, deshalb starte ich schon mal den Aufruf für die nächste Runde, am kommenden Sonntag. Treffpunkt und -zeit wie üblich, Lidl Hennef-Ost, 10 Uhr. Wenn Italiener kommen, bitte um pünktliches Erscheinen.

Wer kommt??
@cruisingfix Ich auf jeden Fall Fat
@akimam
@maxxorange 
@Heitzer77
@Rodriguez06
@dhenninger
@etClaudia (lange nicht gesehen!)
@-Shodan- (genau so lange nicht!)
@GeorgeP (wird auch mal wieder Zeit!!)
@Mauerwinkel
...und alle anderen, die ab und an schon mal dabei sind...

Grüße, und bis Sonntag!


----------



## delphi1507 (9. Juli 2015)

Fahrt nen Runde für mich mit, aber bitte meinen Abflug nicht nachmachen!....


----------



## Rodriguez06 (10. Juli 2015)

Ich bin noch im Urlaub. Kann erst wieder ab Montag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (10. Juli 2015)

So.	....bin dabei


----------



## cruisingfix (11. Juli 2015)

Hallo  an alle....
der So.  steht vor der tür ... so findet euch alle ein am treffpunkt Hennef/lidl.
10h wie immer. Auf das wir gemeinsam die gegend erkunden	

mfg.......


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Juli 2015)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Hallo  an alle....
> der So.  steht vor der tür ... so findet euch alle ein am treffpunkt Hennef/lidl.
> 10h wie immer. Auf das wir gemeinsam die gegend erkunden
> 
> mfg.......


Das ist gut, denn morgen wird ein WARMDUSCHERTAG!  Ick freu mir druff. Auch das bitte morgen früh um Neune keiner das Jammern anfängt, das es ja schon tröpfelt.


----------



## anti89 (11. Juli 2015)

Hi ich heiße Andy.
Ich hab ein Paar von euch schonmal im Steinbruch (Seligenthal) getroffen,und wenn es ok ist würde ich evtl morgen mitkommen?


----------



## delphi1507 (11. Juli 2015)

Das sollte schon passen denke ich... fahr je Runde für mich mit!  Vielleicht gehe ich morgen etwas auf die rolle... 

Gesendet von meinem ASUS_T00J mit Tapatalk


----------



## thommy88 (11. Juli 2015)

Ich werd es morgen dann auch endlich mal schaffen bei euch mal mitzufahren. Bis morgen.

Gruß
Thomas 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## cruisingfix (12. Juli 2015)

G.morgen....  
hey ihr lieben da draußen   .... klar kommt mit  !!!
Nehmt ne regenjacke mit , da is was in aussicht.
Die heutige runde wird dem wetter angepasst      ...mal sehn was uns unter die räder kommt.
Wasserverdrängung fat-bike wird berechnet	.....lol

bis nachher....


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Juli 2015)

...und am besten jeder eine Pumpe mitnehmen...bei evtlm Platten muss auch die Luftverdrängung im Reifen berechnet und durch die Anzahl der Mitfahrer geteilt werden...


----------



## cruisingfix (12. Juli 2015)

So leute...   heute schöne tour gewesen.
über 40km/600hm sind zusammen gekommen. Einige hotspots der gegend abgekurbelt.
....u 3/6 fatbike anteil   !  ....inkl. Showeinlage von nimmermüden italiener.   
Der regen am ende konnte uns eigentlich auch nichts mehr an haben, man muß ja auch mal glück haben.
Also bis zum nächsten mal.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thommy88 (12. Juli 2015)

Danke nochmal für's mitnehmen. Und an den Rest welche nicht mehr mit zum Lidl sind nochmal hierüber "Tschüss und bis zum nächsten mal" 

Hat Spaß gemacht mit euch.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Juli 2015)

Fättbeikanteil 50%, Tendenz steigend.


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Juli 2015)

Ho-Chi-Minh ist übrigens _sehr_ fluffig zu fahren, mit dem Fatty. Dieses über die Wurzeln gleiten ist schon endgeilomat.


----------



## anti89 (12. Juli 2015)

Danke für die schöne Tour mit netten Leuten!

Ich werde bestimmt wieder kommen


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Juli 2015)

anti89 schrieb:


> Danke für die schöne Tour mit netten Leuten!
> 
> Ich werde bestimmt wieder kommen


Ja, siehste mal. Versuch macht kluch.


----------



## anti89 (12. Juli 2015)

ja bin froh das ich mitgekommen bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Juli 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Das Wochenende naht mit immer größeren Schritten, deshalb starte ich schon mal den Aufruf für die nächste Runde, am kommenden Sonntag. Treffpunkt und -zeit wie üblich, Lidl Hennef-Ost, 10 Uhr. Wenn Italiener kommen, bitte um pünktliches Erscheinen.
> 
> Wer kommt??
> @cruisingfix Ich auf jeden Fall Fat
> ...




Wie schauts denn diesen Sonntag aus, erneute Frage in die Runde...auch an @anti89 und @thommy88 ?


----------



## delphi1507 (17. Juli 2015)

So schaut's aus :-(


----------



## anti89 (17. Juli 2015)

Bin diese auch raus(familienfeier)
aber nächste woche bin ich dabei


----------



## cruisingfix (17. Juli 2015)

.......i dabei sein wollen.


----------



## thommy88 (18. Juli 2015)

Wir sind das Wochenende unterwegs. Darauf den Sonntag bin ich in Altenahr bei einer mtb tour. Für einen sonntagstermin mit euch wird es bei mir also erst im August wieder was. Falls ihr unter der Woche spontan mal fahrt sagt Bescheid. Gruß Thomas 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rodriguez06 (18. Juli 2015)

Treffpunkt LIDL wie immer 10:00 Uhr, oder wegen des Wetters 9:00 Uhr?  

Mal sehen, die Prognose sieht ja eher durchwachsen aus, egal ob 9 oder 10 Uhr.


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Juli 2015)

Um 9 Uhr startet die Truppe am Warther Kreisel, aber für die braucht es noch etwas mehr Kondi, als bei den Lidlern.

Eine leichte Regenjacke eingepackt, für alle Fälle, und gut ist. So war es letzten So. auch.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (18. Juli 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> ... aber für die braucht es noch etwas mehr Kondi, als bei den Lidlern.




noch mehr? Soso.
Wie war doch gleich die Frage?


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Juli 2015)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Wie war doch gleich die Frage?



Morgen ist wie alle (Sonn)Tage, Abfahrt um 10, keine Frage.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (18. Juli 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die Frage war "Fahrn ma oder fahren wir?"


Falsch: Die Frage lautete *9:00 Uhr oder 10:00 Uhr!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rodriguez06 (18. Juli 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Morgen ist wie alle (Sonn)Tage, Abfahrt um 10, keine Frage.




Danke!
Das war mein Begehr - nicht mehr.


----------



## cruisingfix (18. Juli 2015)

Hey  ...ihr lieben da draußen
ölt die kette.... packt die energieriegel ein u auch ne regnjacke
dann kanns morgen um 10h losgehn (besser 10h -das sind alle so gewohnt).
Freu mich auf alles u jeden......   
...i schwitze eh mehr als das i naß werde durch eventuellen regen..

mfg


----------



## Rodriguez06 (18. Juli 2015)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> ...i schwitze eh mehr als das i naß werde durch eventuellen regen..
> 
> mfg



Wahre Worte...


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Juli 2015)

@cruisingfix Komm' halt mit deiner Karbonfeile, das spart ein paar Körner (für das *dicke* Ende, wie üblich, aber hier nichts verraten bitte). 

Hab eben übrigens einen Tacho montiert, ich weiß bislang noch überhaupt nicht, wie langsam mich das Dude macht...


----------



## delphi1507 (18. Juli 2015)

Schick mal je pn was du für ein dickes ende meinst. Kann ja leider nicht mitfahren....


----------



## cruisingfix (18. Juli 2015)

......


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Juli 2015)

...es bleibt spannend....also kommt morgen zahlreich und ausreichend bekleidet...


----------



## akimam (18. Juli 2015)

Bis morgen!


----------



## cruisingfix (19. Juli 2015)

G.Morgen....  info aktuell :  ...momentan regnet es noch übel  ....ca 15grad
doch wenn man den regenradar genau beobachtet dann sieht man , das es ab ca 9.30h trocken bleibt  !!!
I hoffe jetzt das beste für uns alle, weil i gerne fahren möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (19. Juli 2015)

->  frühstückt gerade	...mit hoffnungsvollem blick aus dem fenster.


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Juli 2015)

Moinsen allerseits.

Das "schlimmste" scheint ja durch zu sein...ich frage mich trotzdem, ob es Sinn macht ein klein bisschen später zu starten, z.B. 10.30 Uhr.
Denn die Wetterlage soll sich ab 11 Uhr auf das eingestellt haben, was heute so bleibt...

Susanne, Michael, Rüdiger, meldet euch doch mal kurz.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (19. Juli 2015)

10:30 Uhr finde ich gut, sitze nämlich noch beim Frühstück. ;-)

Was denkt Ihr?

Gruß
Rüdiger


----------



## cruisingfix (19. Juli 2015)

Bei mir spielt die uhrzeit jetzt nicht so eine gr.Rolle.
Doch bringt eine verschiebung (wettertechnisch) etwas  o. verwirrt das nur andere mitfahrer die nicht mitlesen ?!
 
...rudi   ..wirds knapp bei dir ?


----------



## cruisingfix (19. Juli 2015)

Hennef aktuell schon trocken   16grad


----------



## Rodriguez06 (19. Juli 2015)

Wird knapp bei mir.
Ich versuche es, aber bitte wartet nicht auf mich.
Falls ich bis 10:00 Uhr nicht da bin fahrt bitte los.

Gruß
Rüdiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Juli 2015)

Bei mir würde es auch sehr knapp mit 10 Uhr. Eher etwas nach.


----------



## cruisingfix (19. Juli 2015)

I warte auf dich....  u die anderen sicher auch.


----------



## cruisingfix (19. Juli 2015)

Kein streß....


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Juli 2015)

...und schon wieder...Wochenende 

Sonntag 10 Uhr Lidl mit sehr erträglicher Wettervorhersage (morgen zieht der Regen schon mal durch, Dank an den Wettergott - die Griechen haben Ihren Reformteller fein aufgearbeitet)...

Wer ist dabei?

Trailtechnisch kennt "man" eigentlich zwar alles, aber von mir aus auch gerne mal wieder die Drachenflugschanze...räääächserum und wieder rauf und dann Kapellentrail...so mal als Ideengeber...die Kombi hatten wir noch nicht, oder?! Das wäre dann in der Sprache der Eisläufer der "Doppelte Trailingfix"  

LG, bitte zahlreich melden!


----------



## delphi1507 (24. Juli 2015)

Aufs Rad darf ich zwar wieder aber leider noch nicht ins Gelände. Bin also leider noch raus.


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Juli 2015)

Ach Möönsch, Sven, das tut mir wirklich leid für dich, dass du noch Rock'n'Roll-Verbot hast. Weil es für dich ein Satz-mit-X ist fahre ich aber gerne einen Satz-mit-Ab für dich mit!


----------



## delphi1507 (24. Juli 2015)

Ja mach das... wenn ich doch mitfahren würde hinge glaube ich der haussegen mächtig schief...., also werde ich wohl bis nach der Geburt warten müssen bis ich wieder Ins Gelände komme...


----------



## cruisingfix (25. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
morgen soll das wetter ruhiger u angnehm sein.
Somit bin i dabei. Gero u. Sascha  warscheinlich auch, usw.
Also dann....   liebe mitleser  sammelt euch . Kurbelt mit - wohin auch immer	;-)


----------



## Rodriguez06 (25. Juli 2015)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Hallo,
> morgen soll das wetter ruhiger u angnehm sein...



Dann bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## cruisingfix (25. Juli 2015)

@Rudi....   freut mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Juli 2015)

Fein.


----------



## delphi1507 (25. Juli 2015)

Wünsche euch viel Spaß!


----------



## cruisingfix (26. Juli 2015)

G.Morgen....
Info aktuell  : Hennef ca. 9-10 grad, fast wolkenlos. Aussichten -> trocken u ca. 18 grad.
top  bike wetter.  Also raus aus den federn....


----------



## akimam (26. Juli 2015)

Uhrzeit?  Bleibt es bei 10?


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Juli 2015)

...das elfte Gebot...du sollst dich sonntäglich um 10 am Lidl treffen.... : -))


----------



## cruisingfix (26. Juli 2015)

....  Halleluja	   ....u allzeit gute fahrt.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (26. Juli 2015)

Nette Runde heute...


----------



## delphi1507 (26. Juli 2015)

* neid*


----------



## cruisingfix (26. Juli 2015)

Top  foto.....   nur i hab das lächeln vergeßen.

Heute cross country tour mit  ca. 40km/600hm zusammen gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rodriguez06 (26. Juli 2015)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Top  foto.....   nur i hab das lächeln vergeßen.



Stimmt, auf beiden. Ich habe schon das bessere Bild genommen.


----------



## cruisingfix (26. Juli 2015)

Gut das i schon verheiratet bin  ....
....ne bewerbung gewinn i damit nicht.......lol


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Juli 2015)

Du fährst halt noch kein eigenes Fatty...da kann i verstehn, dass dir das Lächeln iwo steckenbleibt, weil du guckst während des Fotos ja gerade auf zwei davon!


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Juli 2015)

Frage in die Runde: Wäre eine Runde um den Ring, am kommenden Sonntag, etwas?


----------



## delphi1507 (28. Juli 2015)

Grummel  wurde zu gerne mit fahren...


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Juli 2015)

Keine PS?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (28. Juli 2015)

Ne darf immer noch nicht wieder... 
mal schauen wie lange ich es noch schaffe brav zu sein...


----------



## maxxorange (29. Juli 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Frage in die Runde: Wäre eine Runde um den Ring, am kommenden Sonntag, etwas?


Hallo Rene`,
menno, da würde ich gerne mitfahren, aber ich muß mit Maria und Alessia ne Woche ans Meer Zelten fahn
Übrigens!! Gestern beim Rheinufer-Trail (meine Wenigkeit übt Schotterfahn) eines meiner von Dir geerbten Flatpaddle abgebrochen
Materialfehler.....EINDEUTIG.


----------



## maxxorange (29. Juli 2015)

@-Alle


Hey Leute,
das biken am Ufer des Rheins bei DEM Niedrigwasser ist ein Erlebnis zudem die umliegenden abgeschliffenen Glasscherben keine Gefahr für platte Reifen bedeuten. Schlamm gibts auch satt

Euch viel Fatty Spaß am Ring,
Stefan


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Juli 2015)

maxxorange schrieb:


> Hallo Rene`,
> menno, da würde ich gerne mitfahren, aber ich muß mit Maria und Alessia ne Woche ans Meer Zelten fahn
> Übrigens!! Gestern beim Rheinufer-Trail (meine Wenigkeit übt Schotterfahn) eines meiner von Dir geerbten Flatpaddle abgebrochen
> Materialfehler.....EINDEUTIG.


 
Ich habe noch ein Shimano Mix-Pedal, eine Seite Klick, eine Seite flach. Kannst extra günstisch haben.


----------



## maxxorange (29. Juli 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich habe noch ein Shimano Mix-Pedal, eine Seite Klick, eine Seite flach. Kannst extra günstisch haben.


Total lieb, aber ich kaufe mir die mal ganz günstisch Neu


----------



## maxxorange (29. Juli 2015)

@Trail Surfer 

bei cube in Duisdorf kosten die Dinger 29,95. Da fahr ich gleich mal hin


----------



## cruisingfix (31. Juli 2015)

"Runde am Ring"   wäre gut... wetter würde auch passen.
Mein problem  - i habe aktuell kein Transportfahrzeug     (peugeot läßt auf sich warten)
drum i nix können dort hin.


----------



## maxxorange (31. Juli 2015)

maxxorange schrieb:


> @Trail Surfer
> bei cube in Duisdorf kosten die Dinger 29,95. Da fahr ich gleich mal hin



@Trail Surfer 


Korrigiere, Cube in Duisdorf jibbet nich 

habe aber in Düdo zwei Neue   für 21,- bekommen.

Wäre dann am 9. wieder am Lidl-START oder sonstwo mit dabei


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Juli 2015)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> "Runde am Ring"   wäre gut... wetter würde auch passen.
> Mein problem  - i habe aktuell kein Transportfahrzeug     (peugeot läßt auf sich warten)
> drum i nix können dort hin.


Dann lasst uns doch diesen Sonntag die große Runde von Hennef ins 7G drehen! Wetter wird sonnigst, also die Rucksäcke voll machen mit Drinks, Futti und gute Laune!!

Hinweg "klassisch" und dann ab Margarethenhöhe Richtung Löwenburg, Breibergtrail, evtl. noch mal Drachfels hoch...man kann über alles treten, ähh reden.


----------



## maxxorange (31. Juli 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Dann lasst uns doch diesen Sonntag die große Runde von Hennef ins 7G drehen! Wetter wird sonnigst, also die Rucksäcke voll machen mit Drinks, Futti und gute Laune!!
> 
> Hinweg "klassisch" und dann ab Margarethenhöhe Richtung Löwenburg, Breibergtrail, evtl. noch mal Drachfels hoch...man kann über alles treten, ähh reden.


VORSICHT !
Das letzte Stück vom Breibergtrail nach Rhöndorf ist ziemlich ausgewaschen und steiler als gewohnt !!!

Bin das mit Jonas vor 2 Wo gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akimam (31. Juli 2015)

Ich bin dabei, wenn das 7G ruft. 
Bitte viele Kommentare.


----------



## cruisingfix (1. August 2015)

... bin Morgen mit Superfly am Start. Mein fully geht in Reparatur (trettlager).


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. August 2015)

...so tomorrow we fly high...up and down in bikers sky...


----------



## P373 (1. August 2015)

Ich würde mich morgen auch einklinken, wenn ich weiß, wo und wann es los geht


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. August 2015)

Steht hier im Thread auf fast jeder Seite. Treffpunkt ist Sonntags, 10 Uhr, bei Lidl, BAB560 Abfahrt Hennef-Ost, Brölstr. 1.
Aber bitte Zeit mitbringen, wir fahren eine etwas größere Schleife, d.h. mit Sicherheit 4 Std. reine Fahrzeit.


----------



## akimam (1. August 2015)

ich freu mich schon


----------



## cruisingfix (1. August 2015)

Hört ihr leute passt gut auf, morgen gehts auf radel drauf. 
Drum kurbelt mit, und werdet fit.


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. August 2015)

Fit & Fat iss eh dosch beschde wo gibd


----------



## P373 (1. August 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (2. August 2015)

Hier noch mal ein Aufruf an alle mitleser :  Gleich um 10h startet unsere bike-tour.
Am lidlparkplatz in hennef. Auch anfänger sind gern gesehn.
tip  :  heute is genügend flüssigkeit ganz wichtig. Top wetter draußen.

gruß micha


----------



## P373 (2. August 2015)

Hey zusammen,

danke nochmal in die nette Runde, war echt spaßig heute auf den Trails.
Werde bald wieder am Start sein


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. August 2015)

Morgen, 18.30 Uhr +/-, wird die Warmwetterepisode ausgenutzt eine kleine, feine Trailrunde in Hennef/Umgebung zu fahren.

Wer Interesse hat, mitzufahren, bitte bis morgen 17 Uhr hier im Thread melden.


----------



## akimam (5. August 2015)

Bin dabei.


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. August 2015)

Gleich geht's los.


----------



## delphi1507 (6. August 2015)

Ich weise mal auf Folgende Neu gegründete IG hin es betrifft uns ALLE!!!: 
*Neues Landesnaturschutzgesetz NRW*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rodriguez06 (7. August 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ich weise mal auf Folgende Neu gegründete IG hin es betrifft uns ALLE!!!:
> *Neues Landesnaturschutzgesetz NRW*


Hi, danke Dir.
Hier noch ein Link zu dem Thema:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nrw-plant-weitgehendes-radfahrverbot.763155/


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. August 2015)

Das geht uns wirklich alle an. Nur darauf hoffen, das des DIMB, ADFC usw. schon noch im Sinne der Radfahrer richten werden, kann nicht genug sein. Denn entscheidenden Herren und Damen muss klar werden, wer ihre Pöstchen und Diäten finanziert!


----------



## Rodriguez06 (7. August 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Das geht uns wirklich alle an. Nur darauf hoffen, das des DIMB, ADFC usw. schon noch im Sinne der Radfahrer richten werden, kann nicht genug sein. Denn entscheidenden Herren und Damen muss klar werden, wer ihre Pöstchen und Diäten finanziert!


Ich glaube das ist denen schon klar..., deshalb sollen die Radler ja raus aus dem Wald.


----------



## akimam (7. August 2015)

Gut das die Grünen jetzt blau sind, dann sieht man die besser im Wald.


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. August 2015)

Huch. Ich glaub mein Fätty ist krank 

Wir waren heute beim Arzt, der sagt es hat eine rot-grün-blau-schwarz-Sehschwäche. Will über alles drüber, ohne Unterschiede.
Da will ich gar nicht wissen, wie es auf braun reagiert.


----------



## akimam (7. August 2015)

Besonders über braune männliche Kühe im Wald. Da rastet mein Fätty auch immer aus.


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. August 2015)

Das sind doch keine Kühe! Das sind Blindviecher!


----------



## akimam (7. August 2015)

Erkläre das mal deinem Fätty. Da bekommt man ja Fieber.


----------



## cruisingfix (8. August 2015)

Hallo,
soo....   morgen is es wieder soweit, es geht wieder los.
Sonntagstour is angesagt. Liebe mitleser findet euch ein um 10h am treffpunkt/Hennef lidl.

mfg


----------



## anti89 (8. August 2015)

hi alle zusammen 

wird es morgen heftig oder hardtail geeignet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (8. August 2015)

Tja   wer weis.... wir planen immer spontan.
...aber hardtail geht ja immer irgendwie. I letzte woche auch hardtail.


----------



## anti89 (8. August 2015)

ok dann bis morgen


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. August 2015)

Leute, viel Spaß. Lasst keinen Trail aus und die Pellen glühen. Ich bin morgen in Dinslaken, auf eine Runde mit den "Fat Angels"


----------



## cruisingfix (9. August 2015)

Gleich gehts los..... 
sonnenbrand bekommen wir heute nicht,  doch es wird weitesgehend trocken bleiben.
Hoffe i	   .....


----------



## akimam (9. August 2015)

Morgen Leute,
kann nicht mit, bin arbeiten.


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. August 2015)

Hallo an alle Mitfahrer, Mitleser, Mitleidenschaftler!

Bevor Samstag kurzfristig und mehr oder weniger leidenschaftlich ausgerufen, diskutiert und nachgefragt wird - kommenden Sonntag sollen nach einiger Zeit mal wieder die Ringwälle und umliegende Trails in Angriff zu nehmen!

Da ich pünktlich um 14 Uhr unter der Dusche stehen muss, aufgrund folgender, wichtiger familiären Verpflichtungen....Abfahrt dieses Mal ab Hennef Bahnhof, der Zug geht um 9.50 Uhr und es sollte ausreichend Zeit eingeplant werden, das jeder sein Ticket zieht (inkl. Extrakarte für den Biketransport).

Natürlich könnt ihr euch auch zu einer anderen Tour, zu einer anderen Uhrzeit, und am bekannten Treffpunkt verabreden! Aber dann werden es eben zwei separate Touren am kommenden Sonntag.

Wer auf diese hier Lust hat, bitte melden; gerne meinen Beitrag zitieren, um ggf. Verwechslungsgefahr auszuschließen.

Auf dem Rückweg geht es natürlich nicht mit der Bahn, sondern mit Bike.

Grüße in die Runde, R.


----------



## maxxorange (13. August 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Mitfahrer, Mitleser, Mitleidenschaftler!
> 
> Bevor Samstag kurzfristig und mehr oder weniger leidenschaftlich ausgerufen, diskutiert und nachgefragt wird - kommenden Sonntag sollen nach einiger Zeit mal wieder die Ringwälle und umliegende Trails in Angriff zu nehmen!
> 
> ...



Hallo R.
schöne Idee ;-)
Aber meinereiner fährt am Sonntag das 7G ab.
Viel Spaß Euch und liebe Grüße!
Stefan

P.S.: Wenn Du mal Appetit auf Bio hast, aus meinem Garten kannst Du Dich sattessen. Vorher aber bitte anfunken


----------



## akimam (13. August 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Mitfahrer, Mitleser, Mitleidenschaftler!
> 
> Bevor Samstag kurzfristig und mehr oder weniger leidenschaftlich ausgerufen, diskutiert und nachgefragt wird - kommenden Sonntag sollen nach einiger Zeit mal wieder die Ringwälle und umliegende Trails in Angriff zu nehmen!
> 
> ...



Ich bin dabei! Super Sache denke und hoffe ich.
Diesmal ohne Bereitschaft, und Geldbörse wieder besser im Blick.


----------



## akimam (13. August 2015)

Noch mal was zum neuen Naturschutzgesetz.

Da habe ich doch mal eine Mail an den Herren 
Norbert Meesters MdL
Sprecher der
SPD-Fraktion im Landtag NRW für
Klimaschutz, Umwelt, Naturschutz,
Landwirtschaft
Und Verbraucherschutz

geschrieben. Ich konnte es ja nicht glauben, dass so ein Schwert über mein Fatty kreist.

Und das ist die Antwort:



Sehr geehrte Frau XXXXXX,

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail. Ich habe bezüglich
Ihrer Anfrage das Umweltministerium kontaktiert und habe kurzfristig
nachfolgende Antwort erhalten:


„1. "Als Umweltministerium haben wir
gestern Kontakt mit der Deutschen Initiative Mountain Bike e.V. aufgenommen.
Hintergrund waren Befürchtungen des Vereins, das Land NRW werde im Zuge des
Landesnaturschutzgesetzes die Möglichkeiten für Radfahrerinnen und Radfahrer in
den Schutzgebieten Nordrhein-Westfalens beschränkt und eingeengt würden.

2.
In den Gesprächen zwischen dem Ministerium und dem Verein DIMB wurde noch einmal
deutlich gemacht, dass es ein solches Vorhaben allerdings nie gegeben hat und
dies auch nie geplant war. Es wurde auch deutlich gemacht, dass sich durch die
sprachlichen Veränderungen in einem Paragrafen des geplanten
Landesnaturschutzgesetzes die materielle Rechtslage NICHT ändert. Was vorher
erlaubt war, ist auch künftig auch möglich. Was bis jetzt zum Artenschutz
verboten war, gilt auch weiterhin. Der DIMB hat diese rechtlichen Klarstellungen
begrüßt.

3. Die Befürchten auf Seiten des DIMB sowie Fehlinterpretation
durch einige Radfahrerinnen und Radfahrer sind durch textliche Änderungen in dem
Gesetzestext entstanden, die für die materielle Rechtslage unerheblich sind und
keinerlei Auswirkungen haben. Im Rahmen der Auswertung der Verbändeanhörung ist
beabsichtigt, zur alten Formulierung zurückzukehren, um mögliche
Fehlinterpretationen zu vermeiden."

Der DIMB hat die Klarstellung gestern
auch auf seiner homepage dargestellt, s. unten angefügten Link.

http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/nrw-plant-radfahrverbot“


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Norbert Meesters MdL
Sprecher der
SPD-Fraktion im Landtag NRW für
Klimaschutz, Umwelt, Naturschutz,
Landwirtschaft
Und Verbraucherschutz


Ich denke damit können wir leben.
Und ich werde schleunigst dem DIMB beitreten, im DAV bin ich ja schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (13. August 2015)

@akimam   .....   	Danke für Info


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. August 2015)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> @akimam   .....   	Danke für Info


 Startest du Sonntag ab Lidl um 10 Uhr oder kommst mit, auf nach Herchen?


----------



## akimam (13. August 2015)

Herchen, wie zitiert.


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. August 2015)

Ich hatte cruisi zitiert, nicht dich.


----------



## akimam (14. August 2015)

Das da, lieber Trail Surfer. 

Aber genug der Diskussion. 
Ich hoffe der Vorschlag, die Ringwälle zu erkunden, findet großen Anklang. Die Bahn fährt 16 min und der Rückweg wird ca. 40km sein.


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. August 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxorange (14. August 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Mitfahrer, Mitleser, Mitleidenschaftler!
> 
> Bevor Samstag kurzfristig und mehr oder weniger leidenschaftlich ausgerufen, diskutiert und nachgefragt wird - kommenden Sonntag sollen nach einiger Zeit mal wieder die Ringwälle und umliegende Trails in Angriff zu nehmen!
> 
> ...



Ich bin am Sonntag mit dabei, das 7G kann warten!
Good ride,
Opi


----------



## maxxorange (14. August 2015)

@Trail Surfer *
Damit keine Missverständnisse entstehen.....nach HERCHEN*


----------



## akimam (14. August 2015)

Freu mich dich wieder zu sehen


maxxorange schrieb:


> Ich bin am Sonntag mit dabei, das 7G kann warten!
> Good ride,
> Opi


----------



## maxxorange (14. August 2015)

akimam schrieb:


> Freu mich dich wieder zu sehen


Ich freue mich auch, da lange her


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. August 2015)

Wenn du junges Gemüse mitbringen willst, nehm ich es bei der Rückkehr gerne in Empfang.


...und dran denken, der Zug fährt um 9.50 Uhr ab...


----------



## skaster (14. August 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 412012


Dafür wolltest du den übergebenen Gegenstand nutzen, oder? Na dann


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. August 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Dafür wolltest du den übergebenen Gegenstand nutzen, oder? Na dann


Nein, das habe ich mir überlegt - der bleibt erst mal in meiner Privatschatulle. Da nehme ich doch etwas anderes, gleicher Art und F...


----------



## maxxorange (14. August 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wenn du junges Gemüse mitbringen willst, nehm ich es bei der Rückkehr gerne in Empfang.
> 
> 
> ...und dran denken, der Zug fährt um 9.50 Uhr ab...



Junges Gemüse ????
Hey, das ist aber schon in reifem Alter...
9.50 Uhr, _gelesen
 Fahrradticket und freie Personenbeförderung hab ich auch schon
Jawoll
bis Sonntag_


----------



## cruisingfix (14. August 2015)

....bin auch mit nach Herchen dabei....  Hoffe Heitzer auch...  u. u. u...
auf zum Heilbrunnen trail + ringwall


----------



## cruisingfix (14. August 2015)

.... am wichtigsten aber  is das Wetter. das muß passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (14. August 2015)

Leichte Regenjacke einpacken wird nicht schaden.


----------



## maxxorange (14. August 2015)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> ....bin auch mit nach Herchen dabei....  Hoffe Heitzer auch...  u. u. u...
> auf zum Heilbrunnen trail + ringwall


Jungbrunnen wäre mir lieber


----------



## delphi1507 (14. August 2015)

Hoffe ihr Fahrt das später im Jahr noch mal .bin noch unpässlich....


----------



## Heitzer77 (14. August 2015)

Wenn das Wetter mit spielt bin ich dabei!


----------



## maxxorange (15. August 2015)

Guten Morgen Fattys,
Wüsste gerne ob Ihr Morgen auch bei 
Dauerregen fahrt, bevor ich mich zum Bf. Hennef aufmache 
VG, Stefan


----------



## cruisingfix (15. August 2015)

Bei absehbarem u. dauerartigem Regen fahre i nicht. !
Ansonsten bin i um "9.30" am Lidl parkplatz, um alle Mitfahrer (die mit Auto anreisen) 
einzusammeln u. geschloßen zum Bahnhof zu führen. Denkt ans Kleingeld ca. 7-8€ fürs Ticket.
 mfg


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. August 2015)

Bitte schön. Manchmal sitzt man in einem Boot, manchmal in einem Zug...

We will see...Wer _auch_ drin sitzt, sitzt drin, ist dabei. Edit_h_ sagt mir gerade:
Den schönen Samstag am besten nicht nur mit _appen_ verbringen.

P.S.: Ich komme _nicht_ zum Lidl, sondern bin bis 9.45 Uhr am Fahrkartenautomaten und dann in Richtung Gleis.

www.agrarwetter.net


----------



## delphi1507 (15. August 2015)

Drücke die DAumen...  meine app sagt was anderes... hoffe für euch sie hat unrecht....


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. August 2015)

Heitzer77 schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter mit spielt bin ich dabei!





cruisingfix schrieb:


> Bei absehbarem u. dauerartigem Regen fahre i nicht. !



Gestattet mir...bei aller Radfreundschaft...eure Aussagen sind so dehnbar wie ein Latexschlauch.
Was außerdem_ nicht_ heißt, das die Runde dann _nicht_ stattfindet.
Schönen Samstag und auf die neuerlichen Wetterdiskussionen morgen früh, die hoffentlich nicht den letzten auch noch verunsichern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxorange (15. August 2015)

Ich fahre mittlerweile bei jeder Wetterlage, stehe aber nicht gerne alleine an einem Bf. 
Mehr wollte ich nicht
Bis Morgen!


----------



## maxxorange (15. August 2015)

Für Fernanreisende ein Tip:
Handtuch und trockene Kleidung und Schuhe im Auto beugen Erkältungskrankheiten vor;-)
Euer Klugmaxxe


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. August 2015)

Ein Mann - ein Wort!


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. August 2015)

Ein Update für Windeck (Herchen), PLZ 51570. Auf jeden Fall besser, als für Hennef! Wer also morgen hier vor Ort aus dem Fenster schaut, sollte sich besseres Wetter denken.





Regenjacke einpacken oder am besten gleich anziehen - auf geht's! Kommt zahlreich zum Hennef Bf, 9.30 Uhr, Fahrkartenautomate an Gleis 1.


----------



## maxxorange (16. August 2015)

Guten Morgen,
Freue mich auf eine schöne Schlammtour ;-)
Bis gleisch


----------



## akimam (16. August 2015)

Bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (16. August 2015)

_Fatty schaut grad zum Wohnzimmerfenster raus. Es durfte heute drinnen schlafen. Es freut sich schon, denn draußen wartet sein Freund. Der Freund ist ein echter Naturbursche. Er heißt Niesel. Niesel will ihm heute Orte zeigen, wo es Spaß macht, wo es ganz Dude sein kann. Wenn es mal rutschig und matschig wird, dann quietscht Dude auch mal vor Glück._

cu soon, happy Trails alle da draußen, heute!


----------



## Heitzer77 (16. August 2015)

Ohne Diskussion, bin raus!


----------



## cruisingfix (16. August 2015)

Schlamm find i auch spaßig , doch den landregen leider gar nicht.
Im regen fahren is nix für mich.
Mittwoch gehts für mich zum mount chaberton , drum muß i fit sein.
I bleibe heut zuhause !!   Sorry leute. Gute fahrt.


----------



## delphi1507 (16. August 2015)

Und seit ihr sauber geblieben  oder hat der regen den Dreck wieder abgespült?


----------



## maxxorange (17. August 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Und seit ihr sauber geblieben  oder hat der regen den Dreck wieder abgespült?


Wir waren die drei-matschigen-nassnasigen Bandit/Inn/en.
2 Fattys (akimam und Trail-Surfer) und 1 klassisches MTB ( it`s me)!!!
Immer wieder gerne ob Regen, Sonne, Schnee, Eis, Hagel, Sand, Schlick (außer Jauche).....


----------



## delphi1507 (17. August 2015)

Ja beneide dich ein stückweit... mein dirtworker will auch mal wieder arbeiten...


----------



## maxxorange (18. August 2015)

Was kommt eigentlich nach einem FAT-bike ?
Das BULL-Bike oder TRECKER-Bike ?

Ein TRECKER-Bike würd`passen. 
Der Wald ist schließlich schon vorgespurt.

....vielleicht wähnen wir uns in der Zukunft nicht mehr im Wald,
sondern auf den Flüssen und Bächen mit unseren TRETBOOT-Bikes.
Stromaufwärts ist dann eine Herausforderung

....oder in den Lüften, mit HELI-Bikes.

Kommt Zeit, kommt RAD...


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. August 2015)

Nach den FAT-Bikes kommt nur eines: Tod durch Langeweile.
Quizfrage: Woran unterscheiden sich Normalradler und Fattyfahrer im Winter?
Antwort: An der Gesichtsfarbe.
Ride on!


----------



## cruisingfix (18. August 2015)

zur info  :   Am nächsten So.  sind sascha, gero u ich nicht da.
Wir fahren diese nacht  Briancon/Alpen um den Mount chaberton mit dem Mtb zu erklimmen.
Kommen am So.abend erst zurück. Unsere erste kurze tour in die hochalpen, wir werden
berichten.	 
 Mfg.


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. August 2015)

Gute Reise, viel Spaß und kommt heile zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxorange (18. August 2015)

<------radelt am WE im Odenwald


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. August 2015)

<--- Ist am Sonntag 'woanders'


----------



## maxxorange (19. August 2015)

<----ist am 30.08 mit Maria um 10 Uhr am Lidl-P wieder mit dabei!


----------



## anti89 (21. August 2015)

hallo wer ist den am sonntag alles um 10uhr am lidl?


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. August 2015)

Schaut diesen Sonntag schlecht aus, Andi. Micha, Sascha und Gero, Susanne und ich sind aus unterschiedlichen Gründen nicht Sonntag am Lidl.
Vielleicht finden sich aber andere Mitfahrer - viel Erfolg und Spaß am Sonntag!


----------



## Mauerwinkel (21. August 2015)

Eigentlich wollte ich auch mal wieder kommen, Wetter soll ja passen.
Gruß Holger


----------



## P373 (22. August 2015)

Wo soll es denn morgen hin gehen vom Lidl-Parkplatz aus?
Wenn ihr ein paar schöne Routen kennt, schließe ich mich gerne an. Der Ho Chi Minh Trail war sehr nett beim letzten Mal.


----------



## tschwenke (22. August 2015)

Hi wollte eigentlich nach Engelskirchen mitfahren,  aber Partner meldet sich nicht,  darf ich mich Euch gfs.  anschließen?


----------



## anti89 (22. August 2015)

hi mitfahrer sind gern gesehen 
ich muss aber leider für morgen auch passen ( hab meinen schlüssel auf der firma vergessen sry)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P373 (22. August 2015)

Schade Andi,
sonst noch Jemand am Start, der sich ab Hennef auskennt?
Ansonsten würde ich morgen irgendwann von St.Augustin zum Ho Chi Minh aufbrechen.


----------



## tschwenke (22. August 2015)

wenn Du zum HJM Lass fährst,  wann düst Du los und von wo?


----------



## tschwenke (22. August 2015)

Möchtest Du lieber alleine von St. Augustin fahren?


----------



## P373 (22. August 2015)

Hi tschwenke,
ich kann es leider heute noch nicht sagen, daher würde ich auf einen anderen Termin ab Hennef Lidl an den nächsten Wochenenden setzen. Hoffe du bist da auch dabei demnächst.
Viele Grüße


----------



## tschwenke (23. August 2015)

ok,  Nächsten Sonntag auch gerne!


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. August 2015)

Dann schaut's bestimmt besser aus. Schönen Sonntag euch allen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (23. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen , Hallo an alle mitleser.
Gero, Sascha u ich	 wir sind wieder zurück von unserem Alpenabenteuer.
Es waren unglaubliche 3 Tage die mit nichts vorher zu vergleichen sind u waren.
Am ersten Tag bereits 47km/1700hm gemacht. Hochalpen plateau nähe alp d'huez gefahren.
Am zweiten tag nur kleine reparaturen u vorbereitungen durchgeführt.
Am dritten Tag dann unsere Königsetappe "Mount Chaberton"  33km/1900hm !!
Diese Tag zum Chaberton wird uns dreien für immer in Erinnerung bleiben.
Es war ein Grenzgang der allerschwersten Sorte. Körper Geist u Material waren an ihren grenzen.
Aufstiegsdauer ca. 6-7std.  ! Teilweise sehr unwegsam. Durchschnittssteigung über 10%.
Der downhill  (min S2-S3)  über 1500 tm eine schwere aufgabe.( Geröllfelder )
Sicher wird sascha noch einige bilder usw. hier dazu fügen.
Ich wollte euch allen eigentlich nur kurz die ersten Info's übermitteln.

mfg


----------



## Heitzer77 (24. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
wie schon vom Micha geschrieben sind wir wieder zurück.
Hier schonmal ein paar Bilder und eindrücke.


----------



## Heitzer77 (24. August 2015)




----------



## cruisingfix (24. August 2015)

......im ersten bilderblock haben sich einige bilder von den ersten 2tagen dazwischen geschummelt.
Doch auch die sind , wie i hoffe, für alle recht sehenswert.
Habe überlegt wie man es näher bringen/beschreiben könnte was wir Drei dort erlebt haben.
Aber ehrlich, die strapazen am berg dort vor ort, lassen sich von außen kaum erahnen.
Laut aktueller Bike ist die schwierigkeitsstufe  -> schwer. 
Aber es ist eigentlich "sehr schwer". Gero ist der stärkste fahrer von uns, u auch er konnte nicht alles fahren.
Die andauernde steigung, der lose untergrund, die dünne luft weiter oben hat uns alle zum schieben verdammt.
Das erreichen des Gipfels hat uns alle zu tränen gerührt.
Der respekt vor den zum  teile kilometer tiefen geröllabhängen wo sich der Downhill runter schlängelte war mehr als
berechtigt. Jeder verbremser oder fehltritt wäre in einer katastrophe geendet.
Ein episches Erlebnis."  Das einen total eingenommen hat.
Mehrere platte reifen konnten uns nicht stoppen. Doch gott sei dank die XT-bremsen   (bremsscheiben blau angelaufen)
Mit meinen fahrfertigen 100 kilo hatten die echt zu kämpfen   
Wir haben es nahezu unbeschadet geschafft u sind darauf sehr stolz.
Ein großes lob an dieser stelle an meine 2Freunde die das mit mir durchgezogen haben.
Falls mitleser fragen zu dieser tour haben/hätten ...... gerne.

Hoffe man sieht sich So. am treffpunkt Hennef.

PS.  Rechtschreibfehler sind auf noch mangelnden sauerstoff zurück zuführen


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. August 2015)

Herzlich Willkommen zurück!

Wer, wenn ihr, Lust ha(b)t...am kommenden Sonntag, den 30. August, wäre grob folgende Runde angeplant:
Hennef/Lidl - Bödingen - Bank Trail - Bröhl - Richtung WBTsperre - Todestrail - Kaldauener Grube - Aquädukt Trail - zurück und an der Grube vorbei - Ho Chi Minh - danach sinnvoll und nicht zu langweilig zurück.
Höhenmeter wahrscheinlich (geschätzt) ungefähr 850, Strecke ungefährt 45.

Fattys an Bord? Normalo-Spaß-Räder hartelijk welkom, too


----------



## aceofspades (24. August 2015)

Super Leistung Jungs - klasse Bilder


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. August 2015)

Da können unsere 1.011 Höhenmeter von gestern, durch den oberen Westerwald, immer schön rauf und ein paar Mal 18 bis 21 Grad Steigung und oben auf der Höhe angekommen, dann immer Gegenwind, z.T. stark böig, natürlich nicht gegen anstinken.
Haben an euch gedacht und die Daumen gedrückt, dass alles gut wird.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (24. August 2015)

Glückwunsch und Respekt! Tolle Leistung! 

Gruß
Rüdiger

Sagt mal, war für nächsten Sonntag nicht der Nürburgring angedacht?


----------



## cruisingfix (24. August 2015)

....ach ja   Rudi hat recht
...da war ja die planung richtung Nürburgring.
Wie is den die lage ?!  Wie sieht es aus liebe mitleser/fahrer.
Nordschleife tourrunde am So. ?! 
.....wer kann wer hat wer will....  oder ?
Hennefer Auswärtsspiel


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. August 2015)

Muss hier vor Ort bleiben und biken. Wer zum Ring fährt, viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akimam (25. August 2015)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, war für nächsten Sonntag nicht der Nürburgring angedacht?



ich habe mal wieder Dienst, aber das soll euch nicht aufhalten, wäre dann nur raus.


----------



## akimam (25. August 2015)

UND von mir auch Anerkenneung und Hut ab vor eurer Leistung, alle Achtung. Toll!!!


----------



## P373 (25. August 2015)

Mir schwirrte auch der Nürburgring im Kopf rum wie Rudi sagte. Wäre am Start.


----------



## anti89 (25. August 2015)

echt tolle leistung RESPEKT 

ich wäre nürburgring auch dabei


----------



## -Shodan- (25. August 2015)

Saubere Leistung Männers!
Da werden wir ab dem WE in Finale unten mal versuchen euch nach zu eifern.
Ab September klinken wir uns auch mal wieder für ne Tour ein; die letzte Zeit haben wir Trails in Altenberg geschrubbt als Vorbereitung.


----------



## thommy88 (26. August 2015)

Beim Nürburgring wäre auch dabei, kann aber leider diesen Sonntag nicht. muss arbeiten


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. August 2015)

Da es hier doch regen Zuspruch für eine Ringrunde gibt, werde ich auch schauen, ob sich bei mir terminlich etwas ändern lässt.


----------



## cruisingfix (26. August 2015)

Ok.... also liebe mitleser,
last uns weiter planen   für das Auswärtsspiel  "Nürburgring"
Hier noch mal die einzelheiten. Treffpunkt lidl wäre dann um "9.00h am So. "  .
Können von dort dann gemeintschaftlich zum Ring fahren.
Für die Leute die direkt zum ring fahren wäre der treffpunkt dort um 10h. (Gegenüber der tankstelle aral in breitscheid
auf dem parkplatz der einkaufsläden dort)  Das is die "trierer str."
Wer keine fahr u. Transportmöglichkeit hat, soll sich hier melden damit wir mitfahrgelegenheiten besprechen können.

Erlaube mir mal Mitfahrer soweit aufzuzählen :
Cruisingfix
Gero
Rudi
P373
Anti89
Rene  ?!
...

wer mit möchte  ....  immer gerne  ... bitte melden !
Die tour hat ca. 25km/700hm (ca. 3-4std)
Animationsprogramm auf der Nordschleife is gratis während der runde


----------



## on any sunday (26. August 2015)

So als Tipp, am WE ist da u.a. das 6 Std. FIA WEC Rennen. Betrifft zwar nicht die Nordschleife, aber dürfte reichlich Verkehr sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (26. August 2015)

Danke für den hinweis,
das is aber unten in adenau nicht so ein problem mit dem verkehr.
Es is sogar so , das wir dann auf der runde an einem punkt die Grandprix strecke sehr gut im überblick haben, u von dort 
einen wunderbaren blick über das renngeschehen haben.

mfg


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. August 2015)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Ok.... also liebe mitleser,
> last uns weiter planen   für das Auswärtsspiel  "Nürburgring"
> 
> Die tour hat ca. 25km/700hm (ca. 3-4std)



Eín Abstecher zur Hohen Acht lässt noch ein paar zusätzliche Hömis fallen....!


----------



## P373 (26. August 2015)

Das hört sich alles sehr gut an. Ich hätte eine Transportmöglichkeit, könnte also mit dem Wagen anreisen, alternativ würde ich mich aber auch gerne bei Jemandem anschließen, sodass man die Kosten noch etwas reduzieren kann. Wer hätte noch Platz im bzw. auf dem Kfz?


----------



## cruisingfix (26. August 2015)

Also " Hohe 8" müßen wir dann natürlich einbauen.
Wenn i überlege   ...is das ja ne kleinigkeit  - denn der Mount chaberton is mehr als 4× so hoch.   

Wußtet ihr eigentlich das man ab einer höhe von 1000m ü.N   alle 1000hm ca. 10% seiner leistung verliert.
So hat man also in einer höhe von 3000m eine minderleistung von 20%.
Vorallem bedingt durch den niedrigeren sauerstoffdruck in die lunge.
Also gibt es auf der Hohen Acht (ca.750m) noch keine ausreden	....


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. August 2015)

Bergrennen?


----------



## anti89 (26. August 2015)

ich wäre wie bereits geschrieben dabei ,ich bräuchte nur ne mitfahrgelegenheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxorange (27. August 2015)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Ok.... also liebe mitleser,
> last uns weiter planen   für das Auswärtsspiel  "Nürburgring"
> Hier noch mal die einzelheiten. Treffpunkt lidl wäre dann um "9.00h am So. "  .
> Können von dort dann gemeintschaftlich zum Ring fahren.
> ...



Hallo Micha,

von mir auch erst einmal ein GROßES Lob und meine Bewunderung an Euch drei Muskeltieren
Meiner einer ist noch weit von so einer Tour entfernt

Maria und ich sind übrigens auch am Sonntag beim Auswärtsspiel "Nürburgring" *mit am Start*.
Wir fahren dann von Bad Godesberg aus und sind dann hoffentlich pünktlich um 10 Uhr in Breitscheid
am P Trierer-Str.


Viele Grüße für heute,
Stefan


----------



## maxxorange (27. August 2015)

@Trail Surfer 

Hey Rene,
sag bitte Bescheid, wenn Ihr Bio-Gemüse haben wollt.
Dann bring ich was Feines mit


----------



## maxxorange (27. August 2015)

@cruisingfix 

äääääääääääh, welchen Parkplatz bitte


----------



## cruisingfix (27. August 2015)

...der parkplatz liegt gegenùber  "fahrrad breuer adenau"
Freu mich das ihr dabei seit	 ...


----------



## cruisingfix (27. August 2015)

....i könnte  anti89 mitnehmen (samt rad)   .... pünktlich um 9h am lidl zum einladen...ok


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. August 2015)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> ...der parkplatz liegt gegenùber  "fahrrad breuer adenau"
> Freu mich das ihr dabei seit	 ...


Nämlich genau hier:


----------



## P373 (27. August 2015)

Ich habe noch einen Platz für Mensch und Rad im Wagen frei. Bei Bedarf einfach melden. Ich starte von St. Augustin, alternativ aber auch Lidl-Parkplatz Hennef.


----------



## maxxorange (27. August 2015)

@cruisingfix 
and
@Trail Surfer 
Thanks


----------



## cruisingfix (27. August 2015)

........siehe  "Last Minute Biking"


----------



## anti89 (27. August 2015)

ok danke dir micha 
dann freue ich mich auf sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider17 (28. August 2015)

Hallo Leute bin auch mit Faty am start .....freu mich auf die Runde


----------



## tschwenke (28. August 2015)

Hi,  Ihr seit am Sonntag überwiegend an der Nordschleife unterwegs,  korrekt? Oder hat jemand am Sonntag für ne Runde vor Ort Zeit und Lust?


----------



## cruisingfix (28. August 2015)

@tschwenke...
jo diesen So.  gehts in die eifel.
Viele biker/innen haben dieser runde schon zugestimmt u gehn dort an den start.
Trotzdem kann es sein das der ein o. andere noch So. um 10h am lidl is.
Wer ?! kann i jetzt gar nicht sagen, doch vielleicht meldet sich noch wer.
Kannst du nicht mitkommen zum Ring ? 

Mfg micha


----------



## tschwenke (28. August 2015)

Zum Ring schaffe ich zeitlich leider nicht,  trotzdem Danke!


----------



## maxxorange (28. August 2015)

@Nürburg-Ring-Nord-Schliff-Biker/Innen
Opi erscheint mit Omi und beide *ohne* Fatty


----------



## cruisingfix (28. August 2015)

Hallo ihr lieben...
I fände es supi wenn sich alle die mit zum ring kommen,in die teilnehmerliste (Last minute biking) eintragen würden.
....is ja kein muß	aber sieht gut aus   

Mfg


----------



## cruisingfix (29. August 2015)

Hier nur noch mal zur info :

Morgen starten wir um 10h am Ring (siehe Last minute biking)
Wetter sieht top aus  ....  freu mich schon.


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. August 2015)

...siehe LMB...


----------



## delphi1507 (29. August 2015)

ZDF

Ben David
29.08.2015
00:54
54cm
4420gr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (29. August 2015)

@delphi....
wenn i das jetzt richtig interpretiere
dann   ...glückwunsch   u alles gute   ...applaus


----------



## anti89 (29. August 2015)

@delphi1507  herzlichen glückwunsch


----------



## delphi1507 (29. August 2015)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> @delphi....
> wenn i das jetzt richtig interpretiere
> dann   ...glückwunsch   u alles gute   ...applaus


Ja richtig intinterpretiert hat uns lange genug warten lassen 11 Tage ....


----------



## sun909 (29. August 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> ZDF
> 
> Ben David
> 29.08.2015
> ...


Glückwunsch und alles Gute!


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. August 2015)

Mein herzlicher Glückwunsch an die glücklichen Eltern!


----------



## delphi1507 (29. August 2015)

Ich sag schon mal danke @ all


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heitzer77 (30. August 2015)

Erstmal Glückwunsch!

und allen die heute zum Ring fahren viel Spaß.
Leider kann ich heute nicht mit, da ich anderweitig unterwegs bin.


----------



## thommy88 (30. August 2015)

@delphi
Alles Gute und viel Freude.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## delphi1507 (30. August 2015)

Wäre auch gerne mit zum ring.... müssen wir diese Jahr halt noch mal hin


----------



## thommy88 (30. August 2015)

Dito


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. August 2015)

Wie ich gestern schon im LMB-Eintrag schrub...es wird sich ja wohl noch ein Altweibersommersonntag finden.
 <--- Dran denken, Sven!


----------



## delphi1507 (30. August 2015)

Was ist mit Bier
Willst du mich etwa abfüllen?


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. August 2015)

Ne, aufs Kind pinkeln. Kennt man das hier nicht?


----------



## delphi1507 (30. August 2015)

Kennen schon ist aber eigentlich nicht geplant... dann lieber mal den Grill anschmeißen.....


----------



## cruisingfix (30. August 2015)

Info :   "Ring-tour"  bei bestem wetter gekurbelt
ca 28km u über 700hm wurden bewältigt.
6 Mitfahrer sind angetreten (einige fehlten leider)
Die runde war heute sehr abwechslungsreich. Ein paar dicke fützen zum testen der wasserverdrängung hab i auch gefunden.
So ein spaß   .... dank faty.
Aus exponierter position konnten wir live den start des 6std. Rennens Grandprix strecke sehn. Kostenlos !!!
Schlußendlich hat uns Stefan noch mit "Megagemüse " versorgt. Daannnkke.
Somit is das abendessen auch gesichert.
...bis zum nächsten mal	 ....


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. August 2015)

Seid ihr die Hohe 8 ge-fahren oder ist die dem besten Wetter zum Opfer gefallen? Ich fand's heute eigentlich zu heiß zum Kurbeln, aber vielleicht hat die gute Eifelluft ja etwas Erbarmen mit den dortigen Bikebesuchern gehabt!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rodriguez06 (30. August 2015)

Die "Hohe 8" sind wir brav  hochgekurbelt, die 20% Steigung sind aber schon böse. Wusste gar nicht, dass der Puls in meinem Alter noch so hoch gehen kann . In der Eifel waren die Temperaturen aber noch erträglich.
Danke an Micha fürs Guiden, danke an Stefan fürs Gemüse!


----------



## maxxorange (31. August 2015)

Möchte mich auch bei unserem "Guide Micha" und an Opi`s Mitfahrer bedanken für Eure Geduld und die, glücklicher Weise, wenige Wartezeit auf misch nach verschiedenen Anstiegen. 
Tolle Runde und Klasse Mitbiker
Bis zum nächsten Mal, freu mich,
Stefan


----------



## maxxorange (31. August 2015)

@Rodriguez06 

Rudi, Du mußt mich dafür aber nicht anbeten


----------



## maxxorange (31. August 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> ZDF
> 
> Ben David
> 29.08.2015
> ...



Glückwunsch auch von meiner Seite, zudem ein gelungenes Foto
Abenteuerlich wird`s wenn der kleine nach drei Monaten anfängt zu pupsen
VG, Stefan


----------



## maxxorange (31. August 2015)

....oder wenn der Kleine die ersten Worte spricht....Mutti....oder....Fatty


----------



## cruisingfix (31. August 2015)

Die frage is  :  wann kann der nachwuchs das erste mal So. mitkurbeln ?!   
Leg schon mal einen bremsgriff in die wiege u fatyreifen an den kinderwagen....


----------



## delphi1507 (31. August 2015)

maxxorange schrieb:


> ....oder wenn der Kleine die ersten Worte spricht....Mutti....oder....Fatty


Das erste Wort wird Papa sein 

Und ein dickmops kommt mir für Kinder nicht ins Haus...


----------



## delphi1507 (31. August 2015)

maxxorange schrieb:


> Glückwunsch auch von meiner Seite, zudem ein gelungenes Foto
> Abenteuerlich wird`s wenn der kleine nach drei Monaten anfängt zu pupsen
> VG, Stefan


ist ja nicht Das erste... ich weiß also was mir blüht sobald es beikost gibt....


----------



## delphi1507 (31. August 2015)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Die frage is  :  wann kann der nachwuchs das erste mal So. mitkurbeln ?!
> Leg schon mal einen bremsgriff in die wiege u fatyreifen an den kinderwagen....



mitkurbeln... mh das Rad ist schon da... und wird aktuell von der großen Schwester schon mal eingefahren ... 
Mhhh bremsgriff du bringst mich da auf eine Idee..... hab da noch was uraltes von magura rumfliegen ..   aus der.vor hydraulik Ära. .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (31. August 2015)

.....ach da war ja noch




 die megazucchini is voll der Fat-bike fan.
....die zwei passen doch irgendwie zusammen, oder ?!


----------



## P373 (31. August 2015)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> .....ach da war ja noch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 416989 die megazucchini is voll der Fat-bike fan.
> ....die zwei passen doch irgendwie zusammen, oder ?!


----------



## maxxorange (1. September 2015)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> .....ach da war ja noch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 416989 die megazucchini is voll der Fat-bike fan.
> ....die zwei passen doch irgendwie zusammen, oder ?!


Wie aus dem Ei gepellt die Beiden.....schlapplach

....aber ich hätte da noch einen fetten geschätzten 60 Kg  schweren "Belgischen Riesen" ---> Kürbis
Das Ding ist so schwer, den krieg ich allein nicht hoch


----------



## maxxorange (1. September 2015)

Ich würde ja fast am Sonntag Kürbissuppe kochen, was meint Ihr ?


----------



## delphi1507 (1. September 2015)

Klingt gut .

Ich plane mal ganz vorsichtig euch zumindest ein kleines Stück am Sonntag zu begleiten.

Das we danach ist für Papa Tochter we verplant ist. Und danach den Samstag hat die große Geburtstag.... ob i ch da am Sonntag los komme mal sehen...


----------



## maxxorange (1. September 2015)

@delphi1507 
mit Peg Perego


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (1. September 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ich plane mal ganz vorsichtig euch zumindest ein kleines Stück am Sonntag zu begleiten.
> 
> ...


Todestrail?


----------



## delphi1507 (1. September 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Todestrail?


Muss ich schauen ob mein Kopf da schon wieder mitspielt.... lieber erst mal etwas weniger holprig 
Im Normalfall wurde ich sagen sofort


----------



## delphi1507 (2. September 2015)

So war heute eine gaaaanzzzz Kurze Runde drehen... klappt soweit solange das Tempo berg hoch halbwegs Langsam ist...
und ich  habe quasi zumindest für eine etwas längere runde am Sonntag freigang bekommen. Also fährt ihr?
Todestrail sollte ich vom kopf nach der heutigen Material testrunde neuer vorderreifen... auch hinbekommen...


----------



## cruisingfix (3. September 2015)

Wir fahren bestimmt am  So.
Man weis zwar noch nicht genau - wer alles u wohin....
doch fahren   ...... das is sicher.

mein neues Faty hat sogar schon über 100km hinter sich (in 1 woche)


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. September 2015)

Da bei mir wahrscheinlich Auswärtsbesuch kommt und 10.00 Uhr Abfahrt zu früh sein würde, wären ich und Besucher dann bei der 10-Uhr-Runde nicht dabei, sondern würden eine eigene Runde fahren (müssen).
Der Wochenend-Regentag scheint, gemäß aktueller Prognose, der Samstag zu warden.


----------



## delphi1507 (3. September 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Da bei mir wahrscheinlich Auswärtsbesuch kommt und 10.00 Uhr Abfahrt zu früh sein würde, wären ich und Besucher dann bei der 10-Uhr-Runde nicht dabei, sondern würden eine eigene Runde fahren (müssen).
> Der Wochenend-Regentag scheint, gemäß aktueller Prognose, der Samstag zu warden.


Wieviel später wäre das dann etwa? Etwas mehr schlaf fänd ich aktuell auch ganz klasse .


----------



## sun909 (3. September 2015)

Moin,
seit wann ist denn der Trail von St. Ansgar in Happerschoß über den Waldrand nach Allner runter "dicht"?

Wollte da letztes WE mal runter und der ist ja fast komplett mit Bäumen zu. Dachte zuerst an Sturmschäden, aber im unteren Teil sieht das eher nach Absicht aus...

Weiß da einer was? Sonst lohnt sich ggf. das Ding mal wieder freizulegen 

danke und grüße


----------



## maxxorange (3. September 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Moin,
> seit wann ist denn der Trail von St. Ansgar in Happerschoß über den Waldrand nach Allner runter "dicht"?
> 
> Wollte da letztes WE mal runter und der ist ja fast komplett mit Bäumen zu. Dachte zuerst an Sturmschäden, aber im unteren Teil sieht das eher nach Absicht aus...
> ...



Könnte mir vorstellen, daß die Förster nicht wollen, daß Du bei der kommenden Brunftzeit störst


----------



## maxxorange (3. September 2015)

*@cruisingfix *

_Du meinst aber jetzt nicht die Succini, mh !?_


----------



## sun909 (3. September 2015)

...der Weg schaut aber aus, als ob er schon länger dicht ist 

Von daher müßte die letzte Saison auch schon gebrunft worden sein?

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxorange (3. September 2015)

Dann ran an das Fichtenmoped

Grüße zurück


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. September 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Wieviel später wäre das dann etwa? Etwas mehr schlaf fänd ich aktuell auch ganz klasse .


Der Besuch hat sich nun doch für Sonntag abgesagt. Ich habe ja kein Problem damit, auch etwas später zu starten. Wenn z.B. 10.30 Uhr hilft.
Dann musst du ggf. entscheiden, ob man eine Extrarunde (ohne 10-Uhr-ler) fährt oder dich dem "Diktat der Punkt 10" beugst.


----------



## sun909 (3. September 2015)

maxxorange schrieb:


> Dann ran an das Fichtenmoped
> 
> Grüße zurück



Isch abe gar kein Fichtenmoped...

Hieße Handsäge, jemand Lust, da mal eine Stunde zu helfen?


----------



## delphi1507 (3. September 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Der Besuch hat sich nun doch für Sonntag abgesagt. Ich habe ja kein Problem damit, auch etwas später zu starten. Wenn z.B. 10.30 Uhr hilft.
> Dann musst du ggf. entscheiden, ob man eine Extrarunde (ohne 10-Uhr-ler) fährt oder dich dem "Diktat der Punkt 10" beugst.


Dann beuge ich mich den 1000 Diktat....


----------



## delphi1507 (3. September 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Isch abe gar kein Fichtenmoped...
> 
> Hieße Handsäge, jemand Lust, da mal eine Stunde zu helfen?



Wann? 

Hab 2 Mobile sägen die ausgetestet werden wollen... eine handsäge und eine handkettensäge....
Sollte ich untergekommen.... danach kurze testfahrt?


----------



## maxxorange (3. September 2015)

@delphi1507 
@sun909 

dann lasst Euch mal nicht erwischen, sonst wird es sehr teuer !


----------



## sun909 (3. September 2015)

Was ist dort? Naturschutzgebiet?


----------



## maxxorange (3. September 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Was ist dort? Naturschutzgebiet?


Lieber Carsten,

Das ist egal ob Naturschutzgebiet oder Privatwald ecpp.
Durch solche Eigenmächtigkeiten verbessert Ihr bestimmt nicht die Duldung von uns MTB-lern im Wald.
Es kann sein, daß das Holz verkauft, aber nicht abgeholt wurde...

Geht auf den Förster/Forstwirt/Eigentümer zu und erkundigt Euch, was es mit der Rodung auf sich hat.
So könnt Ihr Ärger vermeiden.

Aber Ihr seid schon 3x7 und wisst was Ihr tut 

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## maxxorange (3. September 2015)

@sun909 

Frag den Förster ob er das Liegendholz verkauft, dann bin ich gerne bereit Euch zu unterstützen und die Bäume zu zersägen.
Ich darf das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (3. September 2015)

Ok ich ging von einigen wenigen Stämmen aus... sonst wäre das mit 1h auch kaum machbar...  klingt eher so als wären es mehrere Tage Arbeit.... dann sollte man wirklich abklären.... am besten aber nicht als biker nachfragen.... sondern als Wanderer der endlich wieder den Pfad benutzen möchte.... oder als Kamin Besitzer... der sich über ungenutzten Brennstoff freuen würde....


----------



## sun909 (3. September 2015)

Das Holz ist vollkommen  verrottet...

Schau dir den Weg vielleicht mal an, dann weißt du was dort Sache ist  vielleicht reden wir von zwei verschiedenen?

Frisch geschlagenes Holz zu zerlegen, würde mir nicht einfallen, keine Sorge.

Diesen Weg gibt es schon >25 Jahre, daher auch meine Frage, ob da jemanden was offizielles bekannt ist.

Grüße


----------



## delphi1507 (3. September 2015)

Dann lass uns das klären und dem forst unsere Hilfe anbieten...


----------



## maxxorange (3. September 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Dann lass uns das klären und dem forst unsere Hilfe anbieten...


Guter Plan

Ich bin nur noch kommendes WE abkömmlich, danach 3 Wo. MTB-Urlaub Kroatien


----------



## delphi1507 (3. September 2015)

Wo geht es in Kroatien denn genau hin? Oder roadtripp


----------



## delphi1507 (3. September 2015)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Die frage is  :  wann kann der nachwuchs das erste mal So. mitkurbeln ?!
> Leg schon mal einen bremsgriff in die wiege u fatyreifen an den kinderwagen....


Probesitzen 

Edith sagt:

Foto made by älterer Schwester(3)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (3. September 2015)

Fragt sich noch, wann der Kurze wohl weiß, das ihn ein (Stück von) Titan in den Armen hält.


----------



## delphi1507 (3. September 2015)

Ich glaub ich muss den Sattel noch anpassen...


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. September 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich muss den Sattel noch anpassen...


Noch sooo oft....


----------



## delphi1507 (3. September 2015)

Stimmt bei der großen alle 1 bis 2 Monate...


----------



## maxxorange (4. September 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Wo geht es in Kroatien denn genau hin? Oder roadtripp


Wir fahren erst für einen Tag an die Plitvicer Seen und von dort aus dann nach Omis. Das Cetina Tal soll mit MTB befahrbar sein.
Auch die Insel Brac. Wir lassen und überraschen


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. September 2015)

maxxorange schrieb:


> Wir fahren erst für einen Tag an die Plitvicer Seen und von dort aus dann nach Omis.


Genau der richtige Urlaubsort für _Opis_!


----------



## delphi1507 (4. September 2015)

maxxorange schrieb:


> Wir fahren erst für einen Tag an die Plitvicer Seen und von dort aus dann nach Omis. Das Cetina Tal soll mit MTB befahrbar sein.
> Auch die Insel Brac. Wir lassen und überraschen


Mein neid sei dir gewiss! Omis kenne ich noch von dem krieg mach mal bitte Fotos! 
Da gab es eine kleine werft an südlichen Ortsausgang... 
An der Hauptstraße gab es ein Restaurant das einen orangenbaum im Garten hatte je nach dessert  wurde frisch gepflückt... 

Das cetiana Tal bietet noch mehr als Rad fahren... ein Grund für mehr für mich das Tal noch mal zu besuchen...

Plitvizer sind auch genial! 

Hach würde sofort meine sachen packen und mitfahren wenn ich könnte!


----------



## delphi1507 (4. September 2015)

Wie schaut's Sonntag aus? Wird gefahren?


----------



## maxxorange (4. September 2015)

Bin am Sonntag zu 80% um 10 Uhr am Lidl.
Die restl. 20% hängen von den Reisevorbereitungen ab.
Melde mich per SMS, wenn die 20% überwiegen

Allerdings ohne Kürbissuppe.
Der "Belgische Riese" wiegt 33 KG.


----------



## delphi1507 (4. September 2015)

Ich würde auch sagen zu 80 bis 90% bin ich da....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxorange (4. September 2015)




----------



## maxxorange (4. September 2015)

....geile Werbung......wer trägt denn sexy Reizwäsche beim biken ????


----------



## cruisingfix (4. September 2015)

- i bin zu 99% da.  ( 1% wegen wetter


----------



## delphi1507 (4. September 2015)

Bei mir kündigt sich eine Erkältung an bin mal gespannt wie es am Sonntag ausschaut... denke aber das ich fahren kann... zur Not breche ich halt ab...


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. September 2015)

Jo. Treffpunkt 10.00 Uhr Lidl. Muss um 14.30 Uhr zurück sein, aber wir machen ja wohl auch keine Talsperrenumrundung.


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. September 2015)

Eben zurück von einer Ins-Wochenend-Feierabend-Runde. Durch die Siegaue nach Blankenberg hoch 21%, die Spitzkehren wieder runter nach Bülgenauel, den Drachenfliegern zuschauen, hoch Richtung Stockum, Trail in Richtung Bödingen runter, zum Schluss den Trail an der Sprungschanze an die Bröhl. Den kann man sehr gut runterballern, fast zu geschmeidig zu fahren. Locker ausrollen, jetzt Futti...Mahlzeit!


----------



## akimam (5. September 2015)

Bin dabei


----------



## cruisingfix (5. September 2015)

Hallo,
also dann bis morgen früh.
will hoffen das wettertechnisch alles erträglich sein wird.

mfg


----------



## maxxorange (6. September 2015)

Die 20% überwiegen. Bin heute und die nächsten 2 Sonntage zwecks Urlaub nicht dabei.
Viel Freude Euch,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rodriguez06 (6. September 2015)

Bin auch dabei...


----------



## akimam (6. September 2015)

maxxorange schrieb:


> Die 20% überwiegen. Bin heute und die nächsten 2 Sonntage zwecks Urlaub nicht dabei.
> Viel Freude Euch,
> Stefan


Genieße die freihe Zeit. Viel Spaß im Urlaub!


----------



## P373 (6. September 2015)

Komme heute leider nicht mit. Mein Immunsystem arbeitet gegen Irgendwas ...
Viel Spaß euch und bis nächste Woche!


----------



## anti89 (6. September 2015)

Bei mir sieht es mit dem Immunsystem genau so aus


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. September 2015)

Gute Besserung euch. Und Dank an die Mitfahrer für die heutige Runde. Es hat hoffentlich allen Spaß gemacht.


----------



## anti89 (6. September 2015)

danke danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (6. September 2015)

Ja hat spass gemacht hoffe mein imunsystem nimmt mir den Tipp heute nicht übel.... 
2 Monate ohne Training merkt man doch extrem....


----------



## maxxorange (7. September 2015)

akimam schrieb:


> Genieße die freihe Zeit. Viel Spaß im Urlaub!


Danke, mache ich. Muss noch 4 Tage arbeiten, dann geht`s ab


----------



## delphi1507 (7. September 2015)

http://www.fat-bike.de/e-fatbike-fully-von-maxx/

Das war mit bergwachtfättesfully gemeint oder?


----------



## maxxorange (7. September 2015)

Das Huradax als Fatbike ohne E-Antrieb kost schon über € 5.000....
Möchte nicht wissen, was die Bergwacht für die E-bikes berappt hat


----------



## maxxorange (7. September 2015)

Nach oben gibt`s eben keine Grenzen...


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. September 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> http://www.fat-bike.de/e-fatbike-fully-von-maxx/
> 
> Das war mit bergwachtfättesfully gemeint oder?


Das sind aber keine Fahrräder, das sind Mopeds.


----------



## maxxorange (7. September 2015)

Das Ding fährt in der Ebene 60 km/h Spitze und steigt die Sieghöhen mit Links rauf


----------



## cruisingfix (11. September 2015)

.....das WE is da  , doch weil i die nächsten 2 tage arbeiten muß,
kann i an der Hennefer So.tour nicht teilnehmen.   

mfg


----------



## Slider75 (11. September 2015)

Ist jemand von euch morgen auch in Daun beim Vulkanbike oder hat spontan Lust mitzukommen? Meine Begleitung hat leider kurzfristig aus gesundheitlichen Gründen absagen müssen. Ich fahre die 35km Strecke und könnte noch einen Biker samt Material mitnehmen.


----------



## anti89 (11. September 2015)

ich bin am sonntag um 10uhr am lidl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (11. September 2015)

Groetjes van de Nederland.


----------



## akimam (12. September 2015)

Meiner einer nicht, krank! Erkältet!


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. September 2015)

Wir kommen erst am Sonntagabend zurück.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (12. September 2015)

Da die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit morgen bei 90 % liegt, bin ich raus.
Allen Fahrern viel Spaß!

Gruß
Rüdiger


----------



## anti89 (12. September 2015)

Ich werde auch nicht da sein


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. September 2015)

Für den kommenden Sonntag möchte ich hiermit eine Runde um die Wahnbachtalsperre anregen. Gegenvorschläge?
Wetter? Wird garantiert nicht hochsommerlich, der Herr S. ist nämlich in die verdienten Ferien gefahren. Dafür kommt Herr H. zu Besuch und bietet gut durchgemischmatsches Potpurri.


----------



## anti89 (15. September 2015)

ich wäre dabei


----------



## thommy88 (15. September 2015)

Wäre gerne dabei kann aber leider erst mittags...


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## cruisingfix (16. September 2015)

Runde um den Teich ....  bin mit dabei.
Mit o. gegen den Uhrzeiger ?!  hmh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anti89 (16. September 2015)

Gegen die uhr


----------



## -Shodan- (16. September 2015)

Moinsen. Ich werf mal ein pauschales "Wir vielleicht auch" in die Runde. Schön wäre dann auf Schnörkelkurven zu verzichten und den Trailanteil möglichst aus zu schöpfen...


----------



## hansolo46 (18. September 2015)

och wäre auch dabei


----------



## delphi1507 (18. September 2015)

Wie werden denn etwa die Daten der tour sein? Würde spontan entscheiden da morgen Geburtstag meiner großen...


----------



## cruisingfix (18. September 2015)

Also i würde schätzen   ....  hmh   ca > 30km /700hm
...wenn Sa. Geb.tag   <-> dann So.  Biken	  ;-)   , oder delphi !!?


----------



## cruisingfix (18. September 2015)

Alle Mann/Frau  bitte antreten zur "Talsperrenrunde"	

schlammige grüße....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (18. September 2015)

Und, bist du wieder mit dem Dicken am Start, Micha?


----------



## cruisingfix (18. September 2015)

Na klar ....  wie könnte i wieder stehn	)

.... u als star wars fan  würde i mich freuen wenn "hansolo" auch mit kurbelt


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. September 2015)

Jawoll ja! Na, hoffentlich kurbelt Han dan nicht solo vorne weg..


----------



## delphi1507 (18. September 2015)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Also i würde schätzen   ....  hmh   ca > 30km /700hm
> ...wenn Sa. Geb.tag   <-> dann So.  Biken	  ;-)   , oder delphi !!?


Wir feiern den geb unserer Tochter bei den schwiegereltern, und es wurde schon mit leckerer flüssignahrung gedroht... 30km und 700hm sollte meine Kondition hoffentlich schon wieder hergeben... hatte mehr befürchtet....


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. September 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> ... hatte mehr befürchtet....


Du hast das *>* im Text aber schon gesehen, Sven? Einmal räächse rümm um die Sperre, 30 Km, sehr optimistisch. Aber...wie gesagt..._das_ Zeichen, es ist das _Zeichen_...


----------



## delphi1507 (18. September 2015)

Also doch 50km und 1500hm ich wuste es


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. September 2015)

Oder vielleicht 150km und 15000hm...wer weiß es schon


----------



## delphi1507 (18. September 2015)

Mal ehrlich im Moment brauch ich bei deutlich über 35 und 1000hm nicht mitfahren dann bremse ich nur noch alle aus... 2 Monate ohne Training sind halt tödlich für die Kondition und carbon hab ich halt nicht


----------



## delphi1507 (18. September 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Du hast das *>* im Text aber schon gesehen, Sven? Einmal räächse rümm um die Sperre, 30 Km, sehr optimistisch. Aber...wie gesagt..._das_ Zeichen, es ist das _Zeichen_...


Die reinen km sind nicht das problematische... nur meist kommen auf 10km mehr auch meist einige 100hm dazu.... und das würde dann vermutlich  zum Problem... wobei aussteigen und ohne viele zusätzliche hm zurück, sollte zur Not ja auch gehen...


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. September 2015)

Mach dich einfach lo-cker. Es wurd noch keiner stehen, liegen oder sonst was gelassen. Die Hennefer Runde ist doch fast die ent-spannteste überhaupt. Manchmal sind wir so entspannt, da tragen wir die Trails runter, wie auf Wolke 7.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (18. September 2015)

Ok... werde mich dann nachhause tragen lassen


----------



## cruisingfix (18. September 2015)

Keine panik	....   alles im rahmen.
...wir werden schon sehn das wir alle rum kommen um den teich.
 Kann man eigentlich fat-bikes auch mit beiwagen bauen ?!  Mit notpritsche ?!	;-)


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. September 2015)

Also, ich bin ja von Fatty-Tandems durchaus angetan. Vielleicht gibt's ja auch irgendwann mal ein Tridem.


----------



## -Shodan- (19. September 2015)

Gibbet schon. Guckstu:

farm4.staticflickr.com/3761/11313104183_937ea8b178_b.jpg


----------



## -Shodan- (19. September 2015)

oder wer die zwei Spuren lieber vorne hat:

riderungu.com/riderungu/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/Juggernaut-3-4-clipped.png


----------



## -Shodan- (19. September 2015)

Und für die die gar kein Gleichgewichtsgefühl haben:

www.fat-bike.de/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/contes-engineering.jpg


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. September 2015)

-Shodan- schrieb:


> Gibbet schon. Guckstu:
> 
> farm4.staticflickr.com/3761/11313104183_937ea8b178_b.jpg


Da passt euer Einstand gut rein. Vergesst Bier und Thüringer Würstchen nicht!


----------



## akimam (19. September 2015)

sonntag 10 uhr bin da


----------



## anti89 (19. September 2015)

ich bin auch mit *Fatty *am start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (19. September 2015)

anti89 schrieb:


> ich bin auch mit *Fatty *am start






Bitte mehr Infos und bitte hier rein damit:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fatb...treff-vorstellung-erfahrungsaustausch.753820/


----------



## cruisingfix (19. September 2015)

Schrei   ....  "Faty Alaaarmmm"	 
.... u am So. wird getestet	... gestaunt....   dikutiert..... gekurbelt .....  gelacht
..... geschwitzt.


----------



## anti89 (19. September 2015)

ich bin mal gespannt, wie es morgen wird


----------



## cruisingfix (19. September 2015)

Also..... habe gerade wegen wetter am So. recherchiert.
Es soll trocken bleiben !   Bewölkt u nur mäßiger wind.   Temp. ähnlich wie heute.
Es sollte uns also kaum etwas aufhalten. 
Die Hennefer Sonntagstour geht zur Wahnbachtalsperre.
Start um 10h. am lidlparkplatz. Die runde könnte hard u dreckig werden	
Mitfahrer wie immer gern gesehn   

Mfg  micha

ps: ...vielleicht sollte man statistisch nicht das alter der mitfahrer im "durchschnitt" sehn , sondern die Reifenbreite	))


----------



## -Shodan- (19. September 2015)

Hmm... bei uns wird aus dem vielleicht ein eher nicht.
Gibt ja auch bei uns Familienzuwachs und da stürzen wir uns doch besser für den Anfang auf ne kleine Runde. Der Bock muss auch noch eingefahren und eingestellt werden.


----------



## anti89 (19. September 2015)

Optimales *FatBikeBreitreifenWetter *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hansolo46 (19. September 2015)

wie lange geht die tour etwa morgen?


----------



## cruisingfix (19. September 2015)

@Shodan......	 meno	hatte mich schon gefreut euch wieder zusehn..  :-(
SEHR  SCHADE.


@hansolo  ...  die runde wird 3-4 std. dauern.  Ca.  30-35km haben


----------



## -Shodan- (20. September 2015)

Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude... irgendwann wirds bestimmt wieder klappen mit uns.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (20. September 2015)

Bei mir ist es noch nicht ganz sicher, da ich mir eine Erkältung eingefangen habe. 
Mal sehen, wie fit ich morgen früh bin...
Wie fahrt Ihr denn eigentlich, im Uhrzeigersinn oder umgekehrt?

Gruß
Rüdiger


----------



## cruisingfix (20. September 2015)

G.Morgen.... 
i vermute gegen den uhrzeiger.

aktuell trocken u ca. 11 grad.


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. September 2015)

Danke an alle für die interessante Runde. Wieder zu Hause angekommen, die gute Nachricht: Ich konnte mich alleine ausziehen und nach 600mg Ibu gewöhne ich mich langsam an den "Buckel" auf meiner li. Schulter.  Bilder folgen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. September 2015)

Also dann mal. Leider sind einige etwas verwackelt. Diese hier sollten aber ein bisschen die Runde und die Stimmung wiedergeben.

Alle noch sauber am Start.





Pause.




Wo ist der Trail zum Beach?




Gedenken an einen guten Freund.




Noch ein Päuschen, danach wurde es endgültig matschig!



 

 Vielen Dank nochmals für die gute Stimmung und die gering gehaltenen "Verluste" und bissl Autschaua haben für eine gelungene Runde gesorgt!


----------



## cruisingfix (20. September 2015)

Tja...  heute etwas ungewöhnliche tour.
Start : .... ein vergeßener rucksack machte den anfang.
...im verlauf mußte ein nicht ganz fit'er Rudi abrechen. Leider.
.... etwas später kl.purzelbaumeinlagen hier u da. Mist
.... dann leider SOS anruf für gero, sein hundchen zuhaus muß dringend zur notfallklinik.
...trennung von zwei mitfahrern  (die den hund versorgen müßen) .furchtbar 
....auf heimweg noch T+C getroffen  , hallo u. begrüßung im kurzformat. (Keine angst vor den vielen 
fat-bikes, die wollen nur spielen   ;-)	 prima.
.... der rest dann nach ca. 35km/700hm ab nach hause.

....wie gesagt "eine etwas ungewöhnliche runde heute."
hoffe das  die nächste tour  für alle etwas entspannter wird.

PS : hund geht es den umständen entsprechend gut (hatte atemstillstand).


----------



## delphi1507 (20. September 2015)

Ich denke das nächste mal an den rucksack Ich denke das nächste mal an den rucksack Ich denke das nächste mal an den rucksack

Reicht das als Buße?


----------



## cruisingfix (20. September 2015)

Dein rucksack war heute sicherlich unser kleinstes problem   ,
i brauchte nur ne texteinleitung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (20. September 2015)

Hauptsache alle gesund u munter.....


----------



## akimam (20. September 2015)

Genau!


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. September 2015)

...noch mal die Nacht abwarten...Prellung und Hämatom und nicht mehr...hoffentlich. Aber, bei meinem Glück hab ich Glück gehabt. 

Sollte vielleicht doch wieder die Handschuhe wechseln (Insider).


----------



## delphi1507 (20. September 2015)

Ich drück dir die Daumen...


----------



## Rodriguez06 (20. September 2015)

Kaum bin ich weg geht es drunter und drüber...


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. September 2015)

Dann sei doch in Zukunft einfach öfter und länger wieder da...

"There are 9 million bicycles in Bejing..." na, da passiert doch bestimmt tagtäglich mehr als man denkt.  Also nüscht besonders heute, Mund abbutze und weiterbiken.


----------



## thommy88 (21. September 2015)

Sonntag werde ich es wohl endlich mal wieder schaffen bei euch mitzufahren. Wäre dann um 10 beim Lidl. Gruß thomas


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## delphi1507 (21. September 2015)

Ich werde auch mein Glück versuchen


----------



## thommy88 (21. September 2015)

Freut mich dich wieder nach deiner Genesung zu sehen.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (21. September 2015)

Ein paar Kilometer habe ich mit den hennefern ja schon wieder sammeln können....


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. September 2015)

Ich setze aus. Prellung des Schultereckgelenkes.


----------



## delphi1507 (21. September 2015)

Gott sei dank nur eine Prellung!
Gute Besserung!


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. September 2015)

Wird laut Frau Doktor bis zu 6 Wochen dauern. Mal schauen, wie lange es dauert bis es schmerzfrei ist. Mit Schmerzmitteln im Körper werde ich mich jedenfalls nicht aufs Bike schwingen.


----------



## cruisingfix (21. September 2015)

Gute besserung  .. rene.
...wird wieder.
.....noch 6 mal schlafen   > dann is wieder So.


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. September 2015)

Danke..ich werd' die Bikefreie Zeit nutzen, mein 29er in Schuss zu bringen...für die feucht-matschigen Wintertouren...Fatty schonen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thommy88 (21. September 2015)

auch von mir alle gute Rene.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (21. September 2015)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. September 2015)

Danke für eure Anteilnahme!


----------



## -Shodan- (22. September 2015)

Huh, da ging ja einiges auf der Runde, wa?!
Unsere Jungfernrunde aufm HCM war weniger spektakulär, aber das Jekyll war ne gute Wahl. Hier und da noch was schrauben und abschmieren und dann rocken die Trails richtig.

Und an Rene natürlich baldige Genesungswünsche von uns.


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. September 2015)

No fear, no tear.


----------



## cruisingfix (22. September 2015)

Aha   jekyll...  hab i doch richtig erkannt.  Glückwunsch.
Allzeit gute fahrt.


----------



## akimam (26. September 2015)

Bin morgen am Start.


----------



## Heitzer77 (26. September 2015)

Ich auch!


----------



## delphi1507 (26. September 2015)

Ich bin leider aus diversen gründen für morgen raus.... danach im Urlaub, wir sehen uns also frühestens in 4 Wochen wieder... bis dahin viel spass....


----------



## cruisingfix (26. September 2015)

Noch ein mal schlafen.... dann geht es wieder los.   
Bin dabei.....   So.tour   ...hurra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anti89 (26. September 2015)

wer kommt denn alles mim fatty?
bin nämlich auch am überlegen ob ich mim fatty komme, oder mim fatty komme,  oder vieleicht doch lieber mim fatty komme?


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. September 2015)

Oh, eine Abstimmung, eine Abstimmung, herrlich.
Ich bin dafür, dass du mimm Fatty kommst, auch wenn ich nicht komm. Bin morgen nämlich sozusagen auf Fattypause.


----------



## cruisingfix (26. September 2015)

War heute beim Arzt : Diagnose = "Fatyoliker" . 
Symptome :  dicke reifen , breites grinsen.
Heilungschance :  kaum vorhanden.
Ansteckungsgefahr : Hoch	;-)

Also klar womit i fahre.....


----------



## anti89 (26. September 2015)

Also komm ich mim Fätty ihr habt mich überredet
hat jemand noch nen kurzen vorbau und oder nen lenker zum testen übrig?


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. September 2015)

60mm Abholung bei mir. ;-)


----------



## cruisingfix (26. September 2015)

Info : .... damit niemand sagen kann er hätte nicht davon gewußt  ;-)
Morgenfrüh 10h treffpunkt zum biken in Hennef/lidlparkplatz.
Es wird munter durch die gegend gekurbelt.
Jeder is willkommen ,  

mfg


----------



## akimam (27. September 2015)

Guten morgen in die Runde, muß leider absagen. Rücken tut drücken. Viel Spaß euch.


----------



## thommy88 (27. September 2015)

Muss auch kurzfristig wieder absagen. Mit krampfenden Oberschenkel wird das heute leider nix...... Viel Spaß euch.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. September 2015)

Bin noch nicht wieder schmerzfrei. Wenn ich eine kl. Runde fahren sollte, dann eher Mittags und irgendwo auf der Höh' mit wärmeren Temperaturen, als um 10. Da steht jetzt das fitgemachte 29er und will auch mal wieder ausgeführt werden. Aber sachte...die Schulter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (27. September 2015)

Du gehst fremd?


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen!

Am kommenden Sonntag werden die hier anwesenden Fatbikefahrer nicht an der traditionellen Sonntagsrunde um 10 Uhr ab Lidl teilnehmen.
Grund ist eine Fatbike-Veranstaltung, zu der ein Dutzend dickbereifte kommen, um gemeinsam durch die hiesigen Wälder zu streifen.

Allen die sonst noch fahren, viel Spaß. Wetter soll ja gut werden!

Grüße, Rene


----------



## john081 (2. Oktober 2015)

Guten Abend zusammen!

Ich hoffe es ist mir niemand böse wenn ich mir (wohnhaft in Siegburg) erlaube, hier im lokalen Forum ein "Werkzeug"-Hilfeersuchen zu posten, da ich ansonsten das Wochenende über nicht biken kann:

Ich habe gestern Abend meinen neuen LRS für mein Cannondale Trigger (mit Lefty) vom Laufradbauer abgeholt und wollte ihn soeben montieren, um morgen eine kleine Tour zu starten und ihn zu testen. Zu meinem Entsetzen musste ich feststellen, dass ich die Befestigungsschraube bzw. die schwarze Kappe nicht an die Leftynabe montieren kann, da mein Kassettenabzieher dafür nicht geeignet ist. Er passt zwar wunderbar auf die Kappe, jedoch ist der lange "Stift" der Inbusschraube im Weg, welche wiederum zwischen Nabenlager und der Kappe sitzen muss. Natürlich passiert sowas immer dann, wenn man vorher nicht mitdenkt und zudem der nächste Tag ein Feiertag ist..... 

Gibt es zufällig jemanden in Siegburg oder Umgebung, der einen Kassettenabzieher ohne Stift hat und in mir für eine Minute zur Verfügung stellen könnte? Das wäre traumhaft!

Grüße
Jupp


----------



## anti89 (2. Oktober 2015)

Komm bei mir vorbei dann sollte das klappen


----------



## john081 (2. Oktober 2015)

anti89 schrieb:


> Komm bei mir vorbei dann sollte das klappen



Danke! Hast eine PN.


----------



## cruisingfix (4. Oktober 2015)

Als info.... die heutige Hennefer tour ... war ja etwas anders wie sonst.
Dazu gibts hier   -> forum - speziele bikes - fabikes - fatytreffen im westen/hennef   einiges zu sehn.

mfg  micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (5. Oktober 2015)

Erstaunlicher Weise ist mir heute kein fatty im Betrieb begegnet nur als leihrad... 
Ebenso keine mtbler nur Trennung Räder... dennoch habe ich an der Ostsee 460hm und 53km gesammelt davon einiges auf schönen trails... sogar nen gebauten Kicker entdeckt....
Leider bin ich den trail in die Falsche Richtung gefahren....


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Oktober 2015)

Wenn meine große so weiter macht kommt sie nächstes Jahr auf eine entspannte talerrunde mit... 12km mit reichlich Gegenwind... waren heute Programm...


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Oktober 2015)

Euch eine schöne Zeit noch!

Wer wäre denn Sonntag am Start? Wo geht's hin?


----------



## cruisingfix (9. Oktober 2015)

I kann leider diese woche nicht biken, die verschleppte Erkältung (oder was auch immer 
es is) muß i erst aus mir raus bekommen.

I wünsche euch allen ne Gute Fahrt !


----------



## P373 (10. Oktober 2015)

Ich wäre um 10 Uhr am Lidl, wenn sich eine Truppe zusammen findet.


----------



## anti89 (10. Oktober 2015)

Bin dabei


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Oktober 2015)

Also, Andi, Susanne, Rene, Peter?


----------



## P373 (11. Oktober 2015)

Bis gleich.


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Oktober 2015)

Ok.


----------



## anti89 (11. Oktober 2015)

Bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Oktober 2015)

Danke euch dreien für die feine Runde heute. Ich habe eine kleine Zusammenfassung in unser kleines persönliches Forum geschrieben.
Guckt ihr hier:
http://fatbike-fever.forumprofi.de/

Es wäre schön, wenn sich noch der eine oder andere dort anmelden mag. Wir wollen da ein bisschen abseits des IBC agieren und vielleicht ist das auch in eurem Sinn?!
Egal, anmelden und abonnieren und ab und an schreiben. Wär' schön!


----------



## P373 (11. Oktober 2015)

Danke euch ebenfalls, war wieder eine super Runde


----------



## cruisingfix (11. Oktober 2015)

Leider konnte i ja heute nicht dabei sein.
....freut mich zu hören das ihr eine gelungene runde hinter euch gebracht habt.

Doch was i nicht wirklich verstehe .... is die teilweise ausgliederung mancher info's usw.  in 
eine andere sparte/seite/forum ...  Is der sinn der" normalen Hennefer seite" doch eigentlich ,andere u unbekannte mtb-ler
zu erreichen u zu informieren.... auf einfachste Art u möglichkeit.
Da finde i weiteres  eher nicht konstruktiv.
Ihr steckt viel Engagement in die sache .... dafür   "daumen hoch"
doch vergeßt nicht wie die meisten von uns sich kennen gelernt haben.....  nämlich hier !

Mfg


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Oktober 2015)

Schreib ich hier etwa schon nicht genug, Micha?


----------



## cruisingfix (11. Oktober 2015)

Doch klar Rene,,,   alles gut.
Doch warum nicht hauptsächlich hier damiti bleiben ?!? 
.....das is meine intention.


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Oktober 2015)

Es wird nur ein Platz mehr und keiner weniger, glaub mir das. Zum "Schaden" der anderen wird das sicher neet..


----------



## cruisingfix (11. Oktober 2015)

....u da gibts doch auch noch "Fatbikefreunde im KBU"


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Oktober 2015)

Hennefer-650B-Plus-Friends haben wir aber noch nicht, aber wer weiß... Späßle gmacht


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Oktober 2015)

Mal wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema: Gemeinsam Radfahren.

Nachdem der erste Schnee heute auf der Hohen Acht gefallen ist, schlage ich vor, mal die dortigen Aussichten im Auge zu behalten.
http://www.skiresort.de/skigebiet/hohe-acht-jammelshofen-kaltenborn/wetter/

Vielleicht hat der oder die eine oder andere ja mal wieder Lust, auf eine kl. Gruppenexkursion und dann beim ersten Wochenende mit Schnee dort ein bisschen zu fahren.

Cheese...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anti89 (14. Oktober 2015)

erste fatty tour im schnee wäre ich dabei


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Oktober 2015)

Aber keine Schneetour ohne Gero!


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Oktober 2015)

Nur mal so...ich lasse mir für mein 29er ein zweites Vorderrad aufbauen. Der Reifen wurde letzte Woche bestellt und ist heute eingetroffen.
Profil und Gewicht stimmen schon mal. Auf einer Felge mit 40mm Maultweite wird er wohl etwa 75mm Breite haben.


----------



## cruisingfix (16. Oktober 2015)

aha  ...oho   ...bin gespannt   75mm


----------



## Ghostrider17 (17. Oktober 2015)

*Bin immer dabei wenn mir möglich* *und im Schnee erst recht *


----------



## cruisingfix (17. Oktober 2015)

Ja ....wie is denn die lage für morgen !
....i wäre dabei.
...wer hat zeit u lust ?!  10h .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Oktober 2015)

Hi Micha und alle,

ich melde mich hiermit mal für morgen ab, wünsche euch aber eine schöne und unfallfreie Runde. 
War heute bereits 45Km und 900Hm in der Eifel beim Hubert und bin jetzt ziemlich platt...auch bissl Magen-Darm...also morgen easy machen.

Haut rein und ein paar Drops für mich mit raus. Viel Spaß also, bis in Bälde wieder, Grüße Rene


----------



## anti89 (18. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin heute mal nicht dabei


----------



## maxxorange (19. Oktober 2015)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Leider konnte i ja heute nicht dabei sein.
> ....freut mich zu hören das ihr eine gelungene runde hinter euch gebracht habt.
> 
> Doch was i nicht wirklich verstehe .... is die teilweise ausgliederung mancher info's usw.  in
> ...




Hallo Micha,


bin voll und ganz Deiner Meinung!
Und da ich hier echt feine Mitfahrer kennengelernt habe, bleibe ich auch 

"Ein jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied "

Bin am Sonntag um 10 Uhr am "Treffpunkt Lidl" in Hennef wieder mit dabei 

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## maxxorange (19. Oktober 2015)

*P.S.:
Unser Kroatien-Urlaub war übrigens  heiß, mit unzähligen Höhenmetern
Hab übrigens 3 Kilo abgenommen*
*
Den dritthöchsten Berg von Kroatien, den Sveti Jure mit 1762 m ( der höschte ist die Dinara mit 1831)
haben wir per MTB bei 30 °C mit jeweils 3 l H2O erklommen. (Opi hat für die 23 km etwa 4 Std. gebraucht)

Auch die Inseln Brac, Hvar und Solta haben unsere bikes durchforstet.
Am Besten hat uns die Insel Solta mit Ihren Steilen Schotterpisten gefallen.

Aber mal ehrlich, MTB-freundlich ist Dalmatien nicht, auch wenn der Reiseführer das so beschreibt.

Das wichtigste ist, daß man sich erholt
Und das sind wir!

Fotos folgen!
*(muß ich PC-Technikpflaume ma´ gucken wie ich das auf meine Seite hinkriege)

*Viele Grüße,
Stefan*


----------



## anti89 (19. Oktober 2015)

Klasse das ihr einen schönen Urlaub hattet 
hoffe die bikes haben gut funktioniert und ihr hattet keine ungewollten pausen


----------



## maxxorange (20. Oktober 2015)

anti89 schrieb:


> Klasse das ihr einen schönen Urlaub hattet
> hoffe die bikes haben gut funktioniert und ihr hattet keine ungewollten pausen



Von wegen, unsere erste Tour wurde durch einen Dorn in meinem Vorderreifen unterbrochen.
Bei der 2. Tour hatte Maria 6 Dornen im Vorderrad, Bei der Dritten Tour waren wir beide vorne Platt
Ansonsten lief alles wie geschmiert


----------



## delphi1507 (20. Oktober 2015)

Mit schlauch? Kenne das aus Italien... 1 mal über einen Acker abkürzen= mehrere stunden flicken.....


----------



## maxxorange (20. Oktober 2015)

@delphi1507 

Das waren so winzig kleine Morgenstern-Dornen, gemein


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Oktober 2015)

Da ich morgen in Wuppertal ver-rad-redet bin und das eher anstrengend als gemütlich wird wünsche ich allen, die Sonntag ab Lidl starten, viel Spaß bei eurer Tour!

P.S.: Das Winterpokal-Team fatbike-fever sucht noch einen Mitfahrer!


----------



## P373 (23. Oktober 2015)

Ich wäre am Sonntag um 10 Uhr am Lidl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anti89 (24. Oktober 2015)

Cool hab auch lenkerstöpsel für dich


----------



## P373 (24. Oktober 2015)

@anti89 Super das freut mich 

In die Runde: Welche Trinkblase für den *EVOC FR Trail 20L* mit Protektor könnt ihr empfehlen?
Ich habe im Moment die 3L von Evoc im Blick.


----------



## cruisingfix (24. Oktober 2015)

So. bin i auch am Start.  Wie gehabt 10h Lidltreff/Hennef.


----------



## delphi1507 (24. Oktober 2015)

@P373 passt hab ich au ch drinn...


----------



## cruisingfix (24. Oktober 2015)

Wie is den die lage für morgen ?!  Wer is den noch so am start ?!
P373   , andi89   .....ich  .....?


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Oktober 2015)

Hallo in die Runde, ich bin erst in einer Woche wieder am Start. Die fast 1000 Hömis heute in den Wuppertälern und vor allem den -bergen haben schon gut Kraft rausgesaugt. Viel Spaß euch morgen, das Wetter schaut doch ganz gut aus.


----------



## cruisingfix (24. Oktober 2015)

Für morgen hat sich noch ein pärchen bei mir gemeldet,  mögen mitkurbeln.
Sie möchte auch gerne faty fahren, u testen.  Also an alle mitfahrer vorweg
"Wir sollten ein wenig rücksicht auf die zwei nehmen".... u nicht die schwierigste route nehmen.
Mal sehn....	 mfg  micha


----------



## P373 (24. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Micha,
von meiner Seite kein Thema. Bin für alles offen


----------



## sun909 (25. Oktober 2015)

Moin!
Hab gestern auf einer eurer Trails meine weiße Rolle der KeFü verloren (Gamut)... 

Sollte einer sie finden, gibts ne Kiste Kölsch als Belohnung!

Schöne Tour morgen...

Grüße
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (25. Oktober 2015)

Hallo sun.....  wir werden die augen offen halten..
...mfg


----------



## Slider75 (25. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen! Wie ist denn der Zeitrahmen der heutigen Tour ungefähr? Ich wäre gerne spontan mit dabei aber hab nur da. 2,5H Zeit. Seid ihr alle auf Fatbikes unterwegs?


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Oktober 2015)

Du schreibst hier 25 Minuten vor Tourstart. Fatties dürften heute nur zwei oder drei am Start sein. In der Regel ist es mittlerweile 50:50 gemischt.


----------



## Slider75 (25. Oktober 2015)

Ja ich weiß, bin etwas spät aber ist ja auch sehr spontan...


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Oktober 2015)

Und die Leute mit Smartiefon am Treffpunkt fragen sich immer noch kommt er oder nicht oder sollen wir das jetzt erst mal in Ruhe auschatten...
P.S.: Ich bin zuhause.


----------



## Slider75 (25. Oktober 2015)

Also ich möchte euch nicht aufhalten. Dann ein anderes mal mit Vorankündigung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (25. Oktober 2015)

Hallo slider.....  in der tat kam deine anfrage einen tick zu spät heutmorgen. Schade.
kurz vorher hatte i noch check im forum durchgeführt u dann gepackt u los.
...wir waren heute zu 6  unterwegs, bunte truppe  bunte bikeauswahl.
in 3 std. 40km gekurbelt, ganz easy heute.... richtung wahnerheide

mfg.


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Oktober 2015)

Und, habt ihr die weiße Rolle am beschriebenen Ort gefunden?


----------



## maxxorange (26. Oktober 2015)

Habe mich Hochoffiziell am Sonntag um zehn vor zehn fernsmslich abgemeldet


----------



## cruisingfix (26. Oktober 2015)

@Max	....das stimmt


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Oktober 2015)

Was wird jetzt eigentlich aus den _sundaycruisern_
@etClaudia
@-Shodan-
@Heitzer77
@m0nit0r
?
Ein zweites heimisches Winterpokal-Team wäre doch das Salz in der Suppn.

Die "Wurst-Abschluss-Party" wäre halt noch verbesserungswürdig.


----------



## delphi1507 (27. Oktober 2015)

Falls wer lust hat... 
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15672


----------



## maxxorange (27. Oktober 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Falls wer lust hat...
> http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15672


...und nicht arbeiten muß


----------



## delphi1507 (27. Oktober 2015)

Ok und Zeit hat...


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Oktober 2015)

Ich möchte hiermit gerne nochmals Stromberg und Ringwälle ins Gespräch bringen, für den kommenden Sonntag.
Wäre das eine Option, wer hätte Interesse?
Treffpunkt wäre Hennef Bf. Oder zeitig vorher Lidl. Zugabfahrtszeit 10.06 Uhr.

Bin aber auch für Alternativen offen.


----------



## delphi1507 (28. Oktober 2015)

Nächste Woche Sonntag ware ich bei den ringwällen dabei diesen geht leider nicht....
Stromberg ist noch offen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Oktober 2015)




----------



## delphi1507 (28. Oktober 2015)

Aso.... dachte sowohl flowtrail als auch rungwälle...  falle ich scheinbar immer drauf rein...


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Oktober 2015)

Sonntag in acht Tagen sind zumindest ich und @cruisingfix bei einer Fatbike-Runde in Solingen u. Umgebung. Da müsstet ihr ohne uns fahren. Bin aber bei dir Sven, und gerne für eine baldmögliche andersartige Radrunde dabei! Ist ja schließlich auch Winterpokal-Zeit.


----------



## delphi1507 (28. Oktober 2015)

Hab nächste Woche vernutlich noch Zeit...mo oder di wird es noch eine runde geben...


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Oktober 2015)

...bitte alles dann eintragen...  na, schauen wir mal, wenn die Startzeit halbwegs berufstätigkeitsfähig ist, sehr gerne.


----------



## delphi1507 (28. Oktober 2015)

Ist meine letzte Woche in kompletter Elternzeit.... wird als so eher im hellen stattfinden... und so die tour nach dem 3 stattfindet wird selbstverständlich langsam gefahren und eingetragen....


----------



## Lenne-Blade (28. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 
da ich am 04.Oktober erstmalig eure Trails mit dem Fatbike unter die Stollen genommen habe und es einen riesen Spaß gemacht hat, 
würde ich gerne am kommenden Sonntag zur bekannten Zeit mit meinem Bruder die Tour oder eine ähnliche fahren. 
Da wir ca 1 Stunde Anfahrt haben und geplant haben gegen 17/18h wieder daheim zu sein, wäre eine zusätzliche Bahnfahrt an dem Tag eher
ungeschickt für uns ;-) 
Falls ihr euch dort wieder treffen solltet, würden wir uns euch gerne anschließen. 
Wir wären an dem Tag eher "Nicht-Fat"  unterwegs. 
Grüße Lenne


----------



## Heitzer77 (29. Oktober 2015)

Ich falle am Sonntag noch mal aus!


----------



## maxxorange (29. Oktober 2015)

Ich fahre am WE auf Burg Dracula im Odenwald!
VG, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akimam (29. Oktober 2015)

Ein Hallo in die Runde, ich wäre am Sonntag um 10 am Platz. Dann mal schauen, wo es hin geht.
Zu den Ringwällen kann ich nicht mitkommen, da ich noch nicht ganz fit bin.

VG Susanne


----------



## maxxorange (29. Oktober 2015)

Ich muß mich korrigieren, es ist die Burg *Frankenstein* bei Jugenheim
Euch Fatys viel Spaß, wo auch immer


----------



## akimam (29. Oktober 2015)

Überall


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Oktober 2015)

Es gibt ja noch ein paar Trails in der näheren Umgebung, die wir mit der Fattyrunde nicht gefahren sind. Wir könnten auch die Wahner Heide kreuzen. Aber es sollen auch alle mitkommen, also niemanden hinten raus verlieren. Das würde dem Gründungsgeist von uns Sonntags-Lidlern auch widersprechen.
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das der Micha am Sonntag was passendes in petto hat. Also, dann mal bis dahin.


----------



## cruisingfix (29. Oktober 2015)

Am So.   folgen wir einfach der Sonne	
Denn die soll ja für uns scheinen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Oktober 2015)

Also geht's in Richtung Süd-Südwest. Hört sich nach 7G an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akimam (30. Oktober 2015)

Schade, 7G ist für mich zu weit. Denke das hat eine ähnliche Entfernung wie zu den Ringwällen. 
Gutes Nächtle


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Oktober 2015)

Man beachte den Zwinker-Smiley. Wir werden bestimmt in der Umgebung bleiben, es sollen ja alle mitkurbeln können.


----------



## P373 (30. Oktober 2015)

Bin auch wieder am Start. Stromberg hört sich interessant an. Können wir gerne mal bei der richtigen Gelegenheit in Angriff nehmen.
Bis So.


----------



## akimam (30. Oktober 2015)

Hallo ihr Lieben, liebenden.
hatte heute leider einen kleinen Arbeitsunfall. 
Alles gut soweit, 
kann nur nicht mitfahren.
Ich wünsche euch eine super SPASS Tour.


----------



## delphi1507 (30. Oktober 2015)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## akimam (30. Oktober 2015)

Danke, danke!


----------



## etClaudia (30. Oktober 2015)

Hey ho, Thor und ich sind Sonntag mal wieder am Start. 10 Uhr Lidl geht klar, gerne eine gemütliche Tour. Haben kein Fatbike aber dafür ein "Newbike", dass noch weiter eingefahren werden will  VG. Claudia


----------



## cruisingfix (30. Oktober 2015)

Egal ob "Fat-bike  o. smallbike o. fully o. hardtail"   hauptsache dabei.


----------



## Tibonn (31. Oktober 2015)

Erstmal ein Hallo in die Runde!
Würde am Sonntag auch gerne mitkommen, bin aber Anfänger...
Trefft Ihr Euch an dem Lidl der an der Autobahnausfahrt neben dem Rewe XXL liegt?
VG
Stephan


----------



## cruisingfix (31. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Tibonn.....  jo genau  - komm mit. 
Treffpunkt lidl/Hennef  10h  So.   (wie du sagst neben Rewe XXL)
Wetter sollte passen. 

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Stephan, das ist der Treffpunkt, richtig. Neulinge sind natürlich jederzeit herzlich willkommen! 
Fahrtechnik: Was nicht gefahren wird, kann geschoben werden. 
Kondition: Da wir in der Regel nicht unter 3 Stunden Netto fahren, ist eine gewisse Grundkondition hilfreich. 
Zeit mitbringen: Es gehört zur Nettikete(sagt man das so?) nicht erst am Treffpunkt den anderen mitzuteilen, das man schon "in 2 Stunden wieder zurück" sein will oder muss. 
Gruß zurück, Rene


----------



## Tibonn (31. Oktober 2015)

Hallo René,

Ist es denn OK wenn ich nach 2-3 Stunden aussteige?
Sonntags ist bei uns immer Schwimmbadtag mit meinen beiden Jungs.
Von der Kondition sollte es passen, komme vom Rennradfahren.
Der limitierende Faktor ist die Fahrtechnik, habe erst 200km mountainbikefahren
In den Beinen...
LG
Stephan


----------



## cruisingfix (31. Oktober 2015)

@Tibonn   ... keine Sorge
können wir alles einrichten


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Oktober 2015)

Da wir morgen auch zwei Gäste von auswärts haben, Lenne und Bruder mit einstündiger Autoanreise, sollte wirklich allen gerecht werden bzw. sich das auch einrichten lassen, dass die beiden nicht nach 2 Stunden brutto wieder am Lidl stehen...lohnt sich dann nicht wirklich.
Entweder, das man zwischen halb Eins und Eins in der Nähe vom Lidl aussteigen kann oder das wir ab da noch einen lohnenswerten Trail dranhängen, so das die Fahrtzeit für alle befriedigend ist.
Wenn wir alles unter einen Hut bekommen wollen, sollten wir auch alles bedenken.


----------



## hansolo46 (31. Oktober 2015)

Welchen Rewe meint Ihr!?Wäre neu bei Euch dabei, nicht unerfahren aber auch kein Profi, komme aus dem Kölner Norden am See..


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Oktober 2015)

Die Adresse des Treffpunktes lautet: Emil-Langen-Str. 2, 53773 Hennef. Direkt gegenüber der BAB 560, Abfahrt Hennef-Ost.

Ist ein großer Parkplatz, aufgeteilt in u.a. Rewe links und Lidl rechts. Wir treffen uns am Fahrradständer vorm Lidl.



hansolo46 schrieb:


> ...komme aus dem Kölner Norden am See..


Von da bzw. Nähe (Longerich) bin ich anfangs auch sonntäglich gependelt, bevor es schließlich an den Umzug ging.


----------



## Tibonn (31. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

wegen mir müsst Ihr keine Extrawürste braten. Sobald wir ab und an Asphalt kreuzen kenne ich mich aus
und finde auch alleine nach Hause ;-). Vom Rennradfahren her kenne ich die Umgebung.

Liebe Grüße und freue mich schon auf morgen
Stephan


----------



## Tibonn (31. Oktober 2015)

Komme übrigens aus Weldergroven, meine Anreisezeit beträgt sub 5min ;-)


----------



## hansolo46 (31. Oktober 2015)

@Trailsurfer… Danke… versuche es… wenn ich bis Punkt 10 nicht da bin, dann nicht auf mich warten…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Oktober 2015)

Und.... @Slider75...bitte unbedingt vor morgen früh 9.30 Uhr hier rein gucken...


----------



## -Shodan- (31. Oktober 2015)

Puh Leute, immer dieses 10 Uhr, wir sind uns aber schon einig, dass morgen der Tag nach Halloween ist?!
Dann machen wir ne schöne Hangover-Tour, ja? Gibt ja noch keine Gummipunkte...


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Oktober 2015)

Wegen der Uhrzeit, bitte immer beim Präsi beschweren. Macht ihr denn wieder in Gummipokalpunkte?


----------



## -Shodan- (31. Oktober 2015)

Aber sicher das. Das Team formiert sich gerade noch.


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Oktober 2015)

Sehr schön, dann haben wir ja heuer zwei Teams hier im Thread am Start.
Und, ihr solltet euch noch hier anmelden:
http://wpkbu.hol.es/
Alternativ PN an @Konfuzius.


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Oktober 2015)

Das wird ja morgen ein schöner Mix aus lange nicht gesehenen und neuen Gesichtern. Freu mich drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (31. Oktober 2015)

Also  .   ... u das wetter wird auch noch halten
na das kann doch nur ne prima runde werden...

..."i want to ride my bicycle   ... i want to ride it nooow" ...


----------



## delphi1507 (31. Oktober 2015)

Sonntag bin ich leider Raus,
sollte aber jemand lust und Zeit haben:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15680


----------



## cruisingfix (1. November 2015)

Tja  schade delphi  das du nicht dabei bist.
Wenn i nicht immerzu arbeiten müßte, würde i gerne

aktuell  hennef   7grad  , trocken   u. Wolkig
es soll trocken bleiben bei etwas über 10-12grad....

bis gleich....


----------



## cruisingfix (1. November 2015)

......würde i auch gerne Mo.  biken


----------



## Tibonn (1. November 2015)

Schnell noch Thermounterwäsche an und dann geht es los!
Bis gleich!


----------



## Tibonn (1. November 2015)

Bin wieder daheim.
Die Tour hat super viel Spaß gemacht.
Euch allen einen schönen Sonntag und bis zu nächstenmal
LG Stephan


----------



## cruisingfix (1. November 2015)

Ok... prima	 wie i sehe stephan, hast du es auch noch halbwegs pünktlich geschafft. 
Gut gekurbelt	   

Es sind heute so ca. 45km / 730 hm zusammen gekommen.
....das war schööön anstrengend , zumindest für mich.
wetter top   ...mitfahrer top.... herz was willst du mehr.

mfg


----------



## StefanF. (1. November 2015)

Hallöchen,

Bruder von Lenne-Blade hier. 

Bin auch wieder gut zuhause angekommen.

Hat viel Spass gemacht und war sicher nicht das letzte Mal.


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. November 2015)

Immer wieder gern, Stefan,Andreas und alle anderen, die dabei waren (Peter, Thor, Claudia, Micha, der_andere_Ste_ph_an und Gero).


----------



## Lenne-Blade (1. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 
hat mal wieder mächtig Spaß gemacht mit euch. 
Wieder nette Leute kennengelernt und schöne ausgedehnte Tour gefahren. 
Die Guides wieder mal Top Job gemacht. 
Werde auch gerne wieder mit euch ne Runde drehen. 
Grüße Lenne 
Hier noch das Gruppenfoto, da ich mich eh irgendwo zwischengemogelt hätte, fällt es nicht auf, dass ich nicht drauf bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P373 (1. November 2015)

Auch von meiner Seite ein dickes Danke in die Runde. Super Truppe heute!


----------



## cruisingfix (1. November 2015)

Sehe gerade  .... erstes foto mit Tibonn...  u schon trägt er das gelbe trikot   
..... aber klar .... er kommt vom rennrad


----------



## etClaudia (2. November 2015)

Super Tour gestern und tolles Foto! Danke an die Guides und bis zum nächsten Mal (Sonntag, 15.11.?)
VG. Claudia


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. November 2015)

etClaudia schrieb:


> Super Tour gestern und tolles Foto! Danke an die Guides und bis zum nächsten Mal (Sonntag, 15.11.?)
> VG. Claudia


Hier noch ein Nachtrag, zum Thema Reduzierhülse für deine Variostütze. Gibt es z.B. hier günstig:
http://www.wigglesport.de/use-309-mm-reduzierhulse/


----------



## gotoos (4. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
wer hat denn morgen Abend Lust auf einen kleinen Night Ride

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15689

Ich fahre um 18 Uhr an der freien Tankstelle in Hennef Warth los.
Es geht über Uckerath-Süchterscheider Wald-Fernegierscheid-Krabachtal-Eitorf Bach-Drachenschance-Bülgenauel-Dondorf-Hennf
Würde mich über Begleitung freuen.
Bitte an Helm und Licht denken.
Ca. 25 Kilometer und 400 Hm
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## cruisingfix (4. November 2015)

@Oliver  .... ach wenn i nur nicht immer so viel/lang arbeiten müßte...
dann würde i gerne mitkommen   ...


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. November 2015)

gotoos schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wer hat denn morgen Abend Lust auf einen kleinen Night Ride
> 
> http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15689
> ...


Hi, ich melde mich nachher mal per PN. Gruß, Rene.


----------



## P373 (5. November 2015)

Wie sieht es denn am kommenden Sonntag aus?
Wer hat Zeit und Lust auf eine Runde?


@cruisingfix @Trail Surfer ihr seid beim Fatbike Event in Solingen?


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. November 2015)

P373 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn am kommenden Sonntag aus?
> Wer hat Zeit und Lust auf eine Runde?
> 
> 
> @cruisingfix @Trail Surfer ihr seid beim Fatbike Event in Solingen?


So schaut es aus, Peter. Aber es gibt ja noch den Rest der Truppe, Forumnamen sind bekannt, denke ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Shodan- (5. November 2015)

Wir fahren Sonntag in Altenberg.


----------



## maxxorange (5. November 2015)

<----ist am 15. in canyon-Begleitung, wieder mit am Lidl-Start.
Schönes WE

@Trail Surfer & @cruisingfix ....wünsche Euch viel Vergnügen und Sonne pur

VG, Stefan


----------



## anti89 (6. November 2015)

bin am sonntag auch hier in hennef am start


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. November 2015)

Dreht bitte eine schöne lange und langsame Runde fürs Team @P373 Peter und @anti89 Andi


----------



## P373 (6. November 2015)

Wir starten auf jeden Fall oder @anti89 ?
Sonst noch wer am Start?


----------



## anti89 (6. November 2015)

Jo p373


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (6. November 2015)

Ich werde wenn spontan aufschlagen


----------



## Tibonn (7. November 2015)

Ich bin morgen nicht dabei, wir bekommen Besuch.
Nächsten Sonntag komme ich aber wieder mit.

Grüße
Stephan


----------



## cruisingfix (7. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
i bin ja diesen So. auf dem Großen Faty-treffen. I wünsche uns allen gute runden.
So. in 8 Tagen werde i wieder hier am Start sein...

gruß Micha


----------



## delphi1507 (7. November 2015)

Ich muss das nachher mit meiner großen besprechen ob sie den papa morgen frei gibt ;-)


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. November 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ich muss das nachher mit meiner großen besprechen ob sie den papa morgen frei gibt ;-)


Du musst sie doch nur mit Beitrag #2952 konfrontieren.


----------



## delphi1507 (7. November 2015)

ist halt letzter Tag bevor ich wieder malochen muss....
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15694#comment-875


----------



## P373 (8. November 2015)

Danke in die Runde für die schöne aber harte Tour heute! Ich Wünsche einen guten Start in die neue Woche.

@delphi1507 oder @anti89 würdet ihr noch die Eckdaten der heutigen Tour hier rein schreiben?


----------



## anti89 (8. November 2015)

bei mir 56km und ne fahrzeit von ca 4 einhalb stunden und ca 850hm


----------



## delphi1507 (8. November 2015)

Mein sigma meint 52,53
Davon 13 im Anstieg
Und 9,9 runter
Und 827hm 
Schnitt gesammt14,58
Rauf 9,37
Runter 20,99
Max knapp 50km/h
Pulsschnitt 155
Verbrauch 2959kcal
Max steigung 15%
Steigrate 7m/min
Max 20
Runter -63
11 bis 18 grad
Leistung max 410watt
Schnitt 106
Die watt zahlen liegen eher deutlich unter dem tatsächlichen....


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. November 2015)

Ich bin auch zurück - platt (ich meine:_ richtig_ platt) aber sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (8. November 2015)

Und ZDF?


----------



## cruisingfix (8. November 2015)

War ein prima  Faty-event....  unser auswärtsspiel heute.  Bei mir waren es 27km / ca600hm.
Wir haben einige rekorde gebrochen....  die wohl so kaum zu topen sind.
Dazu demnächst  So. mal mehr.  

Mfg


----------



## skaster (8. November 2015)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> War ein prima  Faty-event....  unser auswärtsspiel heute.  Bei mir waren es 27km / ca600hm.
> Wir haben einige rekorde gebrochen....  die wohl so kaum zu topen sind.
> Dazu demnächst  So. mal mehr.
> 
> Mfg


Die meisten Platten auf einer Fatbiketour?


----------



## P373 (8. November 2015)

@delphi1507 und @anti89 danke!
So fühle ich mich auch


----------



## delphi1507 (8. November 2015)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> War ein prima  Faty-event....  unser auswärtsspiel heute.  Bei mir waren es 27km / ca600hm.
> Wir haben einige rekorde gebrochen....  die wohl so kaum zu topen sind.
> Dazu demnächst  So. mal mehr.
> 
> Mfg


Langsamste fatty tour ever?


----------



## cruisingfix (8. November 2015)

@skaster ....  warscheinlich die meisten platten einer bike-tour  ever  !

....i selber hatte glück. Nix luftverlust.


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. November 2015)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> War ein prima  Faty-event....  unser auswärtsspiel heute.  Bei mir waren es 27km / ca600hm.


Da fehlen dir die letzten 300 Hm. Ja, das war dann noch ein Spaß, denn da wo es rauf geht, geht es natürlich auch....


----------



## maxxorange (9. November 2015)

Meldet mal vorsichtig für nächsten Sonntag um 10 Uhr am Lidl-P zwei (2) Mitfahr/er/in an
Bis dahin Gute Zeit
Stefan


----------



## cruisingfix (9. November 2015)

am So.  steht Heimspiel 10h lidl an   ....
...also bis bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (9. November 2015)

Leider nächsten Sonntag ohne mich...


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. November 2015)

Dafür rockst du Donnerstag die Ahr.


----------



## Dart (13. November 2015)

Es ist wieder soweit, es geht zur Seelscheider Adventtour:

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15713


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. November 2015)

Das passt mir gut, weil ich den Sonntag nicht fahren kann.


----------



## anti89 (14. November 2015)

wie schauts aus mit morgen ist was geplant??


----------



## akimam (14. November 2015)

Da ich gerade eine heftige Erkältung hinter mir habe, und das Wetter nicht so toll werden so, setzte ich dieses Sonntag noch aus. Hoffe auf den nächsten. Allen die fahren wünsche ich viel Spaß! Grüße Susanne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tibonn (14. November 2015)

Ich kann morgen leider nicht, wir feiern den Geburtstag des Ältesten.

Viel Spaß wünsche ich Euch,
Stephan


----------



## cruisingfix (14. November 2015)

Hallo  in die runde....
morgen würde i gerne fahren....  aber !  ..... das wetter   ..hmh
also wenn es morgens um 10h zum start schon regnet u das auch überwiegend so sein sollte,
dann bleib i daheim. Kein bock auf naß werden, raubt den spaß   ...find i.
ansonsten wir werden ja sehn, u hier können wir ja morgen früh noch dazu schreiben.

mfg


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. November 2015)

Ich habe schon vor zu fahren. Andi, ggf. morgen früh über Whatsapp falls die Stimmung hier "anti" ist.


----------



## P373 (14. November 2015)

Ich gucke Morgen aus dem Fenster und entscheide spontan ...


----------



## delphi1507 (14. November 2015)

Ich fahre stattdessen Montag wo es trocken sein soll...


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. November 2015)

Da es morgen nicht kalt wird, wird es doch richtiges Warmduscherwetter!


----------



## delphi1507 (15. November 2015)

Ja wenn ich aber die Wahl habe.... fahre ich lieber länger im trockenen....  als kurz im regen und lieber mit spass als mit Frust....


----------



## cruisingfix (15. November 2015)

G.morgen.....
habe gerade den regenradar studiert.... auch wenn der himmel gerade nicht danach aussieht,
soll es hier bei uns wohl überwiegend trocken bleiben.	Temp. liegen im zweistelligen bereich.
Also i denke wir kommen recht trocken durch unsere So.runde.
I checke gleich nochmal aktuell die wettersituation u pack schon mal meine sachen.
Mach mein tourenfully fertig.  

Gruß


----------



## P373 (15. November 2015)

Ich bin heute nicht am Start. Viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. November 2015)

Dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (15. November 2015)

Passt auf den wind auf.... hier bläst es noch ganz ordentlich....


----------



## anti89 (15. November 2015)

Muss auch leider kurzfristig absagen


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. November 2015)

Heute mal wieder ein Klassiker vom letzten Winter, cruisingfix und Trailsurfer solo-mit-ohne? Dann bis gleich.


----------



## cruisingfix (15. November 2015)

Sieht ganz nach ner kl.runde aus.....
aber besser wie keine...


----------



## cruisingfix (15. November 2015)

So ihr lieben da draußen, Rene u ich   wir sind wieder zurück.
"Kl.Runde"   .... nicht ganz   -> wir haben die "Rheinische Nilkreuzfahrt " gekurbelt   ca 56km/ 370hm.
An der sieg entlang bis ans rheinufer, dort auf schmalen pfaden bis wir im wasser standen.
Bilder folgen (von rene). Der niedrige wasserstand erlaubte uns bis ins flußdelta vorzudringen.
Wetter hat top gehalten... nur die füße wurden naß   ;-) 

Mfg  micha


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. November 2015)

Ja, die Runde war trocken, windig, mit integrierter Tachosuche ;-) mit einem kl. Abstecher in den Rhein.
Bilder:


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. November 2015)

Die staunende Zuschauerschaft kam diesmal auf dem Seeweg...


----------



## Pete04 (18. November 2015)

Watt für geiles Fotomaterial! Hättste noch auffem Rucksack druffgenubbelt: "Täglich Rotterdam" hätts der Binnenschiffer glatt
geglaubt! Weiße Schlappen Adieu?! Ist ja ein feines Geläuf durch die nun frisch entstandenen "Hidden Trails" durch Trockenfallen
von Vati Rhein; ett müffelt jätt - ok, Billionen von Muscheln haben sich verzockt - können mers auch nix für, mein großes ABER:
bei meinem BMI schwimm ich mit den Ground Controlls auf! Stay am Drücker, der Pete


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. November 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Watt für geiles Fotomaterial! Hättste noch auffem Rucksack druffgenubbelt: "Täglich Rotterdam" hätts der Binnenschiffer glatt geglaubt!


Wir hatten den Eindrück, er zög langsämer seine Bähn... 



Pete04 schrieb:


> Weiße Schlappen Adieu?!


Nur bis Schnee liegt. 



Pete04 schrieb:


> ett müffelt jätt - ok, Billionen von Muscheln haben sich verzockt


Eine hing dann auch bei mir im Netz...








Pete04 schrieb:


> bei meinem BMI schwimm ich mit den Ground Controlls auf!


Wenn ich so weiter mache, mit meiner Winterpokal-Spott-Ertüchtigung lande ich noch vor dem Weihnachtsganter auf dem Index...zwei Kilo sind schon locker runter, die Plauz schmilzt wie Fat in der Sonne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (18. November 2015)

Denn Fang darfste schmausen, Compagnero - der Monat hat ein "R"! Zur gewerblichen Nutzung seien Schleppnetze
empfohlen nebst Umbenennung des Rahmens in Klassiker wie "Scharnhörn" oder "Störtebecker" - "Miesmuschel" scheidet
wegen dem offensichtlichen Spaß völlig aus!
So'n rheincruisendes Fattie - wie konnte mir datt bei meiner flösselnden Karriere entgehen...


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. November 2015)

Datt war ein CruiseOver von Fatty und Luftkissenboot, die Rettungsringe hatten mer aber unterm blauen Pelz versteckt.


----------



## delphi1507 (21. November 2015)

Ist morgen jemand am start?  Ggf hätte ich auch nichts dagegen etwas später zu starten...


----------



## P373 (21. November 2015)

Leider dieses Wochenende nicht im Lande. Danach aber wieder. Viel Spaß!


----------



## anti89 (21. November 2015)

11uhr fände ich gut


----------



## delphi1507 (21. November 2015)

@ anti gebongt.... ich hab da noch ein paar trails im Auge ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (21. November 2015)

Heute habe ich eine Einladung ins Bergische angenommen und wir haben zu zweit die Trails um Altenberg geräubert.
Wenige Spaziergänger und kaum andere Biker...das Wetter war spitze! Der Untergrund oftmals fordernd.

Nun, es hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht - der Herbst hat seine schönen Seiten wieder einmal gezeigt.


----------



## cruisingfix (22. November 2015)

G.Morgen....
heute scheint es ja hier recht ruhig zu sein.
Ich u gero  usw.   wir werden um 10h starten.
Später losfahren is für mich heute keine option..... 
...Allen eine gute tour.

mfg


----------



## delphi1507 (22. November 2015)

Schade, das ist zu kurzfristig zum umplanen....


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. November 2015)

Die "traditionelle" sonntägliche Startzeit vom Lidl ist halt 10.00 Uhr...jedoch, im Winter ist es länger und früher dunkel, mancher schläft da Sonntags lieber etwas länger. Letzten Winter habe ich mich auch mir Punkt 10 schwerer getan.
Deshalb möchte ich hiermit vorschlagen, für den Winter die Startzeit auf 10.30 Uhr zu legen; damit sollte den meisten geholfen sein!?
R.


----------



## delphi1507 (22. November 2015)

Das später war ein Vorschlag, da sich niemand außer anti gemeldet hat habe ich entsprechend lange geschlafen... 
Da war es dann zu spät zum reagieren... 
... 1030 ist aber ein guter Kompromiss


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. November 2015)

Dart schrieb:


> Es ist wieder soweit, es geht zur Seelscheider Adventtour:
> 
> http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15713



Gibt es auch eine Hausnummer, die man ins Navi eingeben sollte? Oder einfach so lange rauf und runter fahren, bis man einen anderen Mountainbiker sieht?


----------



## Dart (28. November 2015)

Gib Kreuzung Breite Str. und Frauenstr. ein, von da sind es nur 150 m und man sieht uns.


----------



## cruisingfix (28. November 2015)

Haalloo....
wie sieht es den mit morgen aus ?!  Wer möcht/kann/hat zeit fürs biken.
Wo steckt eigentlich rudi ? Lange nix gehört   ...
...i finde es ist eh etwas ruhig hier   ...

mfg  micha

ps :  .... wo stecken all die biker/mitleser ?!


----------



## -Shodan- (28. November 2015)

Ich bin heute gefahren. Morgen soll bähbäh Wetter sein... Claudia gehts nicht so dolle, daher sind wir raus.


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. November 2015)

Ich bin nächsten Sonntag wieder mit am Start. Dann - von mir aus - gerne mal wieder die Trails um Eitorf u. Umgebung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anti89 (28. November 2015)

ich wollt morgen mal nen fahrwerkeinstelltag machen
hab ne schöne kurze abfahrt oberhalb des kraters in stallberg glaube ich das stück eignet sich bestimmt gut für solche dinge


----------



## delphi1507 (28. November 2015)

Mist..... ich kann di es e und nächste Woche nicht..


----------



## P373 (28. November 2015)

Ich habe mich mental schon auf Morgen eingestellt, wenn man das Wetter betrachtet sieht es ja bescheiden aus... Fährt denn sonst noch Jemand?


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. November 2015)

P373 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich mental schon auf Morgen eingestellt, wenn man das Wetter betrachtet sieht es ja bescheiden aus... Fährt denn sonst noch Jemand?


Der Micha fährt bestimmt, wenn es nur von unten nass ist. Wir haben letztens auch eine Duo-Runde gedreht. Das passt schon!


----------



## P373 (28. November 2015)

Ich bin noch nicht schlüssig... würde ich Morgen kurzfristig entscheiden ...
@cruisingfix : wenn du dich noch heute Abend bis 23 Uhr meldest, würde ich mich heute Abend noch entscheiden, ansonsten würde ich Morgen ausschlafen. LG


----------



## cruisingfix (28. November 2015)

@P373.....  ok.
...lass uns morgenfrüh noch wettercheck machen.
...den naß von oben taugt nix.... ansonsten kanns gerne los gehn.


----------



## P373 (28. November 2015)

Alles klar, wäre super, wenn du dich dann bis 08:00 meldest, weil ich noch tanken muss und alles aufs Auto laden müsste.


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. November 2015)

Du brauchst dringend ein Paar Reifen mit Hoovercraft-Faktor, dann geht nicht nur das Laden bei heurigen Wetterumständen leichter..


----------



## cruisingfix (28. November 2015)

Jo....kein problem.
gegen 8h  ...check  wetter   ...check forum	... check bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P373 (29. November 2015)

Mein Wetterorakel sagt Dauerregen vorher. Wenn ich raus gucke, hängen die Wolken recht tief. Was meinst du @cruisingfix ?


----------



## cruisingfix (29. November 2015)

Tja	... echt mist.
Bleiben wir lieber daheim  , denke ich.
gegn mittag kommen vielleicht ein paar regenlücken, doch will man die suchen gehn ?   Ach nee.


----------



## P373 (29. November 2015)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Tja	... echt mist.
> Bleiben wir lieber daheim  , denke ich.
> gegn mittag kommen vielleicht ein paar regenlücken, doch will man die suchen gehn ?   Ach nee.


Dann wünsche ich dir ein schönes Wochenende Micha. Wir sehen uns in den nächsten Wochen bei besserem Wetter!


----------



## cruisingfix (29. November 2015)

Ist schade  aber bei so nem ungemütlichem wetter	macht es ja nicht wirklich spaß.


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Dezember 2015)

Wer ist denn kommenden Sonntag alles am Start?
@cruisingfix 
@anti89 
@P373
@delphi1507 
@dorfmann
@maxxorange
@Heitzer77 
@akimam 
@etClaudia
@Rodriguez06
@-Shodan-

Hab ich jemanden vergessen? 

Je eher Bescheid, desto besser können wir planen. Eine schöne, runde Runde mit möglichst vielen - das wäre doch fein!


----------



## anti89 (2. Dezember 2015)

ich denke ich wäre dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (2. Dezember 2015)

.....dabei......


----------



## -Shodan- (3. Dezember 2015)

Wir sind Samstag auf nem Geburtstag, da wird Sonntag so früh noch kein betriebstauglicher Zustand zu erreichen sein...


----------



## dorfmann (3. Dezember 2015)

Muß erstmal wieder mindestens 10 Kilo auf die Rippen kriegen


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Dezember 2015)

Uhrzeit/Abfahrt 10.30 Uhr wird als guter Kompromiss empfunden? Wurde zwar letztens schon diskutiert, nun das sollten wir lieber vorher klären.


----------



## delphi1507 (3. Dezember 2015)

Werde wohl nicht können war dafür heute.....

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F mit Tapatalk


----------



## anti89 (5. Dezember 2015)

wie sieht et aus mit morgen??


----------



## cruisingfix (5. Dezember 2015)

Wie gesagt.... bin dabei....  10h für mich.


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Dezember 2015)

Wenn niemand von auswärts kommt, passt das schon.


----------



## maxxorange (8. Dezember 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wer ist denn kommenden Sonntag alles am Start?
> @cruisingfix
> @anti89
> @P373
> ...



Am 13. und/oder am 20.12. bin ich eventuell wieder mit dabei, sage aber noch Bescheid
VG, Stefan


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Dezember 2015)

Wie wäre es am kommenden Sonntag mal wieder eine andere Klassikerrunde, zum Ölberg? Hätte wer Lust oder einen anderen Vorschlag?
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (11. Dezember 2015)

Wenn ich bis dahin nicht krank bin ( meine große liegt mit 40 fieber flach) und von zuhause weg komme;-), könnte ich mir auch was an der ahr vorstellen...


----------



## maxxorange (11. Dezember 2015)

Ölberg war ich heut morgen


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Dezember 2015)

Mal sehen, wer morgen kommt. Das Interesse hat ja momentan etwas abgeebbt, aber irgendwas geht schon immer!
Und das Schönste wäre sowieso mal ein Wiedersehen, in alter Frische, Stefan.
Und - ich werde mal endlich wieder auf dem Fully dabei sein, da habe ich wieder richtig Bock drauf, auf die Möhre!


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Dezember 2015)

Dann komm an die ahr....


----------



## maxxorange (12. Dezember 2015)

Ich schau Morgen um 8 Uhr mal rein.
Wenn es zum Ölberg geht, fahr ich von Bad Godesberg dort hin..
René schick mir ne WhatsApp oder smse.
Schönen Abend


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Dezember 2015)

Komm besser nach Hennef, Stefan. Um 8.00 Uhr werde ich wohl noch nicht schreiben. Ho-Chi geht...auch...immer, ansonsten wie meistens spontane Abstimmung vor Ort am Lidl.


----------



## cruisingfix (13. Dezember 2015)

G.Morgen,   habe gerade mal aus dem fenster u ins netz geschaut, 
bei dem mistwetter bleib i heut zuhause  , sorry .
Das is mir eindeutig zu unangenehm, mit dem regen der heutvormittag so durchzieht.

gruß


----------



## maxxorange (13. Dezember 2015)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> G.Morgen,   habe gerade mal aus dem fenster u ins netz geschaut,
> bei dem mistwetter bleib i heut zuhause  , sorry .
> Das is mir eindeutig zu unangenehm, mit dem regen der heutvormittag so durchzieht.
> 
> gruß


Guten Morgen,,
Hier in BaGo sieht's nicht besser aus.
 Ich bin auch raus
VG, Stefan


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Dezember 2015)

Ok, dann bin ich auch nicht im 10 Uhr am Lidl aber später gerne. Gegen 11 oder wenn jemand noch zusagt auch noch etwas später. Mag nur nicht ins rochtige Dunkel fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heitzer77 (13. Dezember 2015)

Wollte eigentlich heute mal wieder mit, da es meiner Schulter wieder etwas besser geht und jetzt haben wir so ein Wetter !
Vielleicht nächste Woche.
Gruß Sascha


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Dezember 2015)

Wetter war doch gut... Wasser von oben hielt sich in grenzen... Nass wurde man nur vom hochspritzenden Wasser und matsch.....


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Dezember 2015)

Heute war dann also mal alleine raus angesagt....  und die Runde ging zum Ölberg.
Zunächst durch das Hanfbachtal, erste Ü-ber-ra-schung! Der Weg ist zum guten Teil jetzt feinst vorgeschottert, da soll wohl ein asphaltierter Radweg entstehen (wo ist der Kotz-Smiley hin?!) und da habe ich zum ersten Mal gedacht "mimm Fätty wärs leichter!"
Der Weg hOCH nach Wellesberg, die erste schöne Schmoddermatschepampe des Tages. Und am Schluß die einigen bekannte Rampe, da war ich zum ersten Mal an diesem Tag froh 1x10 mit 28/42 zu fahren.
Was sich den ganzen Bike-Tag durchzog, war der Nebel. Und der feucht-fröhliche Untergrund. Hinter der Basaltgrube dann schön in den ersten Trail des Tages. Mann-o-mann, ich bin die schmalen Pellen mit 55mm Breite nicht mehr gewohnt, was ein schmaler Fuß da vorne. Und auch wenn es ein Maxxis Shorty 3C ist, natürlich hat es mich gnadenlos zu Boden gepfeffert, als ich über einen 10cm dicken Glitschast fahren musste....sollte man alles probieren, was auch mit dem Fatty geht?
Weiter ging es, immer schön geschmeidig-schmierig von unten, Untererde lässt grüßen, sozusagen.  Wieder der kleine Trail unter der A3 durch, am Soldatenfriedhof vorbei...immer noch kein einziger MTBler der mir begegnet. Dann also hoch, zum König des 7G, dem Öli ein paar Spaziergänger grüßen freundlich zurück und zum zweiten Mal muss der kleinste Keks ausreichen, um den Ölberg zu bezwingen.
Am Ende, in der letzten Kurve hoch, eine Gruppe Spaziergänger die partout nicht von mir Notiz nehmen wollen, also auf den letzten Metern doch noch absteigen :-( konnte es mir aber nicht verkneifen ein freundliches "keine Sorge, ich nehme Ihnen keinen Platz weg!" rauszuhauen.
Oben also angekommen, wollte ich den 3 Ahr-Enduristen um Sven winken...aber die Nebelsuppe ließ nicht einmal bis zum nahen Rhein blicken!
Gelriegel rein (Zitrone, pfui, aber die Sorte lieber als erstes weg), ein paar Fotos geschossen und wieder retour.
Ja ja, Berg runter im 7G ist im Herbst/Winter auch vom feinsten. Die glitschigen Steine erfordern Aufmerksamkeit und Zirkelkenntnisse...gut, dass ich früher in Mathe aufgepasst habe!  Über ein wenige exploren in Richtung Heimat (der Nebel war wirklich Hammer) ging es dann doch nach linksrechtslinksrechts nach Uthweiler.
Und dort wartete der letzte Körnerzieher des Tages, der Schillingsweg. Und, Leute, Wiese und Matsch, weiche Wiese und tiefer Matsch...kein Genuß sondern "es kann nur einen geben" mit dem kleinsten Gang wünschte ich mir wieder das Fatty unter die Füße zurück. Da braucht mir keiner was von SG-Karkasse und Vertstar, DD oder anderen Schieß-mich-tot-Compound zu erzählen: An solchen Tagen braucht man mehrere Bikes unter die Füße, damit es uneingeschränkt Laune macht.^^
Zum güldenen Abschluß einer gelungenen Runde mit patschmatschnassen Klamotten von oben bis unten, außen bis innen, gehörte dann noch der Trail vom Haus Ölgarten zurück nach Geistingen. Die Reiter haben gute Vorarbeit geleistet und so konnte auch der letzte modderfreie Rest des 29ers mit Erdfarben benetzt werden.

Auf ein Neues! Viele Grüße in die Runde und euch einen guten Wochenstart, Rene


----------



## cruisingfix (13. Dezember 2015)

Applaus   ..  für den bericht   u deine tour.


----------



## anti89 (13. Dezember 2015)

JIIIIHAAAAAA


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Dezember 2015)

Danke für die Blumen.  Es lebe der Sport - er ist gesund und macht uns hort!
Hab heut echt _tschinageln _müssen...sagt der Wiener.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anti89 (17. Dezember 2015)

Jemand spontan lust auf eine tour morgen??


----------



## delphi1507 (17. Dezember 2015)

Schau mal bei den gemütlichen 7gbler cyro fährt um 10 am ngt


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Dezember 2015)

Morgen letzter Arbeitstag des Jahres.  Da toure ich zumindest hin und zurück. Danach geht es schon mal spontan(er).


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Dezember 2015)

Hat noch wer vor Weihnachten frei? Meldet euch bitte mal, auch gerne per PN.


----------



## delphi1507 (18. Dezember 2015)

Hahaha .....


----------



## anti89 (19. Dezember 2015)

Wat is mit morgen??


----------



## cruisingfix (19. Dezember 2015)

Jo  ...genau..... wat is mit morgen ?! 
...die äußerlichen bedingungen sollten passen.
Hab heute etwas magenprobleme  	...werde morgenfrüh kurzfristig bescheid geben.
....mfg


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Dezember 2015)

Hast du einen Vorschlag, Andi? Ich müsste nur bis 14.30 Uhr zurück am Lidl sein, sonst wird es mir zu eng mit den Vorbereitungen zu Star Wars, morgen Nachmittag.


----------



## anti89 (19. Dezember 2015)

strecken planen kann ich nicht aber ich wäre dabei


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Dezember 2015)

Können ja die Fette-13-Runde wiederholen. Kriegen wir schon irgendwie zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (20. Dezember 2015)

Die "fat-13" runde finde i für heute auch prima. Werde jetzt garnix frühstücken (wegen magenproblemen)
....hoffe dann um 10h am lidl zu sein.  Mal sehn wie i heute durchhalte	

gruß


----------



## anti89 (20. Dezember 2015)

sry muss absagen da ich keine klamotten hab( vergessen zu waschen, alles noch nass)


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir wird's zeitlich etwas eng - wartet ihr evtl 10 Min?


----------



## cruisingfix (20. Dezember 2015)

....man könnte sagen  - zur zeit is echt der wurm drin.
....i warte   ...kein problem.  Mal sehn wer überhaupt kommt


----------



## P373 (21. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

will mich über die Tage auch mal wieder melden bzw. bis ins neue Jahr abmelden. Werde erst wieder in 2016 mitradeln, da ich nicht Zuhause bin. Wünsche euch eine besinnliche Weihnachtszeit und einen guten Start ins Jahr 2016!!! Lasst es krachen!


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Dezember 2015)

Die heutige Runde ist bebildert und beschrieben im "KBU-Fatbike-Fred" zu finden. Für alle, die mögen.


----------



## cruisingfix (23. Dezember 2015)

Hallo an euch alle da draußen,

wünsche allen Bikern hier in Region schöne Festtage,
u alles Gute.

mfg Micha


----------



## delphi1507 (24. Dezember 2015)

Auch von mir frohe Festtage!

Wie schaut es am 27. aus? Fährt jemand? Ggf Auswärtsspiel? Würde an der ahr guiden.... Falls gewünscht.....


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Dezember 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Auch von mir frohe Festtage!
> 
> Wie schaut es am 27. aus? Fährt jemand? Ggf Auswärtsspiel? Würde an der ahr guiden.... Falls gewünscht.....


Ah, Sven - der Missionar für die Ahr
Möchtest du wieder unbescholtene MTB-ürger in einen Spitzkehrenhinterhalt locken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (24. Dezember 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ah, Sven - der Missionar für die Ahr
> Möchtest du wieder unbescholtene MTB-ürger in einen Spitzkehrenhinterhalt locken?



Neee iccchhh doch nicht.... Davon ab... Kann auch ohne Spitzkehren ... Dann aber auch mit geringem trailanteil.... und Spitzkehre ist nicht gleich Spitzkehre...  Bei der flowigen runde hast du ja gekniffen.....


----------



## delphi1507 (24. Dezember 2015)

Kommt schon Festtagsspeck abtrainieren!!!! 
Treffpunkt machen wir dann vom gewünschten tourprofil abhängig.... Würde aber walportzheim vor schlagen mit der Mischung aus Enduro und trail..... ;D


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Dezember 2015)

Wie kann denn jemand, der _kein_ Enduro hat Enduro _fahren_?!


----------



## delphi1507 (24. Dezember 2015)

Na dein fully reicht.... Dickmops würde ich mir verkneifen......


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Dezember 2015)

Liebe Hennefer Mit-MTBiker und Bikerinnen, Mitfahrer und Mitleser,

ich wünsche euch frohes Weihnachten und ein friedvolles, besinnliches und nicht all zu stressiges Fest!







Alles liebe und bis denn, Rene


----------



## etClaudia (25. Dezember 2015)

Frohe Weihnachten zusammen! Thor und ich wären Sonntag 27.12. für ne kleine Runde zu haben - vorausgesetzt das Wetter wird besser (aber ist so ja vorher gesagt). Wir hätten nur bis ca. 14 Uhr Zeit / wollen bis 15 Uhr wieder in Köln sein.
Wo soll es hingehen?! @delphi1507


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (25. Dezember 2015)

Wir werden um 1030 ab Lidl starten..... Was genau weiß ich noch nicht schaue ich heute abend mal genau .... Denke ab 30 km und 600 hm aufwärts....


----------



## etClaudia (25. Dezember 2015)

Ok, dann sind Thor und ich um 10:30 Uhr dabei!


----------



## delphi1507 (25. Dezember 2015)

OK dann bis Sonntag!


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Dezember 2015)

Todestrail ist im übrigen immer noch fahrbar LG


----------



## delphi1507 (25. Dezember 2015)

Warum sollte es das nicht sein? Alles ist fahrbar..... Nur nicht für jeden....


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Dezember 2015)

Grüße. Wenn noch wer für eine spontane Runde (hier in der Umgebung, nicht erst mit Fahrerei an die Ahr) zu haben wäre, bitte melden.
Ich wollte in einem guten Stündchen losmachen. Komme aber auch mit Rad wo hin.


----------



## cruisingfix (26. Dezember 2015)

So.  kann i nicht dabei sein.... weil i wegen familienbesuch quer durch die republik reise.
:-(


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Dezember 2015)

Der Trost: Ihr habt schönstes Rückreisewetter und müsst euch wohl nicht über > 100km Staus und frieren/Versorgung von außen Gedanken machen. Immer positiv denken, ist ja auch Weihnachten.


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Dezember 2015)

Schöne Sonntagsrunde heute, alles best-tens...Wetter, Mitfahrer, Trails (z.T. auch neues), danke Sven für Idee und guiden, sowie an Arno, Michael, Claudia, Thor und cryo für die angenehme Begleitung, gute Laune und entspannte Runde.
Ich freue mich auf ein Wiedersehen! Das kriegen wir doch hin, oder?! LG Rene

Nachtrag: Ich muss noch Abbitte leisten, bei allen die nun nach uns kommen und den Kapellentrail fahren. Habe nämlich das anlupfen des Vorderrades vergessen und bin mit dem Fatty voll rauf und rein in die Wurzel rechts vom Abwasserrohr gerauscht. Fatty, Fahrer alles heil - nur die Wurzel hat es leider nicht überlebt....tschuldigung


----------



## delphi1507 (27. Dezember 2015)

Hier was zum Fahrrad Traktor von carluci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (27. Dezember 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Schöne Sonntagsrunde heute, alles best-tens...Wetter, Mitfahrer, Trails (z.T. auch neues), danke Sven für Idee und guiden, sowie an Arno, Michael, Claudia, Thor und cryo für die angenehme Begleitung, gute Laune und entspannte Runde.
> Ich freue mich auf ein Wiedersehen! Das kriegen wir doch hin, oder?! LG Rene
> 
> Nachtrag: Ich muss noch Abbitte leisten, bei allen die nun nach uns kommen und den Kapellentrail fahren. Habe nämlich das anlupfen des Vorderrades vergessen und bin mit dem Fatty voll rauf und rein in die Wurzel rechts vom Abwasserrohr gerauscht. Fatty, Fahrer alles heil - nur die Wurzel hat es leider nicht überlebt....tschuldigung


Pistenrowdy.....wa


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Dezember 2015)

Ich glaub mimm 29er wäre es ein kongenialer Purzler und PPuP-Brüller geworden
_Das_ Geräusch...so habe ich es mir immer vorgestellt, wenn Obelix die Wildschweine wegknurspelt


----------



## delphi1507 (27. Dezember 2015)

PPuP?


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Dezember 2015)

Pleiten, Pech und Pannen.


----------



## delphi1507 (27. Dezember 2015)

Bruppp praapppp knakkkkkkk


----------



## anti89 (31. Dezember 2015)

Ich wünsche euch allen einen guten rutsch!!


----------



## delphi1507 (31. Dezember 2015)

Ditto!


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Dezember 2015)

Feiert alle schön!


----------



## delphi1507 (31. Dezember 2015)

Klar doch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anti89 (1. Januar 2016)

wie schauts mit sonntag aus?


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Januar 2016)

Sind deine Rad Klamotten auch gewaschen?


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Januar 2016)

Mal Spaß beiseite (ick gelobe Besserung, Vorsatz für 2016) die Vorhersage für hier ist nicht so prickelnd. Aber aufgrund der Temperaturen kann ich den Schnee an der Hohen Acht förmlich riechen
Wer wäre denn (ist ja recht spontan) dafür zu haben? Und Andi bräuchte ja noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit für sich und Rad...


----------



## anti89 (2. Januar 2016)

wenn ich eine mitfahrgelegenheit bekomme wäre ich dabei


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Januar 2016)

Das mit der Hohen Acht sollte ich zurücknehmen, habe eben die Vorhersage gecheckt, die ist auch nicht wirklich winterlich...
Im Zweifel würde ich eine Runde bei uns drehen, aaaaaaber....die Vorhersage sagt für morgen, je später desto besser das Wetter. Vermutlich ab/um 11 Uhr.
Wenn wir 10 Uhr sagen und jeder sagt ab, weil es noch regnet, macht 10 halt keinen Sinn.

Deshalb schlage ich für morgen aus den o.g. Gründen mal 11.00 Uhr Lidl vor. Ich würde mit dem Fully kommen, muss aber die Stütze vor den Trails mit Inbus absenken, da ich heute doch nicht zur Montage der Lev komme. Wenn jemand halbfette B+ in Action sehen will, einfach kommen.


----------



## delphi1507 (2. Januar 2016)

Fahre mit den tomburgern meinen kbu kallender abholen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Januar 2016)

...die wollen ja auch um 11 Uhr los, d.h. wenn da doch noch abgesagt wird, kannst du noch zeitig am Lidl sein.


----------



## delphi1507 (2. Januar 2016)

Das wird eng... Mit vorher Kalender abholen..


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Januar 2016)

Fährt heute jeder für sich oder hat wer Lidl 11.00 Uhr fest eingeplant? Keine konkrete Rückmeldung heisst für mich ersteres. 
Bitte also noch konkret melden, Gruß


----------



## maxxorange (4. Januar 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Fährt heute jeder für sich oder hat wer Lidl 11.00 Uhr fest eingeplant? Keine konkrete Rückmeldung heisst für mich ersteres.
> Bitte also noch konkret melden, Gruß


Hallo Rene,

Habe Dir Sonntag auf Deine Mailbox gesprochen.
Heißt, Maria und ich haben uns konkret gemeldet, aber keine Rückmeldung erhalten
und dann unsere 2-stündige-regenfreie-KF-Runde ohne Dich getourt
Guten Start in die Woche.

LiGr,

Stefan

P.S.: Die Party war echt Klasse! Dein neues outfit hat uns inspiriert
So haben wir am Samstag dann im Bike-Discount in Duisdorf beim Schlussverkauf viel Geld für neue Klamotten
und Ersatzteile verprasst.


----------



## cruisingfix (9. Januar 2016)

Hallo...mal so in die runde.
Sollte das wetter morgen nicht  "zu" schlecht sein , bin i um 10h am lidl.
 ....gruß  M.


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Januar 2016)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Hallo...mal so in die runde.
> Sollte das wetter morgen nicht  "zu" schlecht sein , bin i um 10h am lidl.
> ....gruß  M.


Hast du eine konkrete Idee für morgen oder eher "alles kann, nichts muss"?


----------



## cruisingfix (9. Januar 2016)

....erst mal schauen "wer alles kann, weil keiner muß"   ;-)
...u dann können wir ja mal sehn.  

 ....Hallo ihr biker.... sehn wir uns morgen ?!

gruß


----------



## -Shodan- (9. Januar 2016)

Wir sind raus. Claudia geht klettern und ich hab Repair Cafe.


----------



## DariaS (9. Januar 2016)

Hab  auch schon überlegt, aber da ich all  meine Klamotten gerade erst in die Waschmaschine gestopft hab, wird das eher nix.


----------



## cruisingfix (9. Januar 2016)

Tip :   Maschine an..... radklamotten danach auf die heizung....   ;-)

....oder einfach die dreckigen klamotten nochmal an den start bringen.... lol
hihi...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Januar 2016)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Tip :   Maschine an..... radklamotten danach auf die heizung....   ;-)


Genau so habe ich es auch gemacht......heute die Runde mit Jokomen im Bergischen, danach Erfrischung, Dusche, ErfrischungWäscheHeizung, schaut gut aus für morgen


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Januar 2016)

Der Regen scheint durch zu sein!? Und die Bewölkung ist auch nicht mehr so duster.

Damit es sich zeitlich noch ausgehen kann, bis 10, brauche ich jetzt aber bitte ein recht schnelles, klares Signal - ist heute wer am Start?


----------



## DariaS (10. Januar 2016)

Schuhe noch nass, keine Chance


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Januar 2016)

Danke fürs melden, anyway. Dann warte ich mal weiter, werde mich aber nicht zum Treffpunkt hinbeamen können.


----------



## cruisingfix (10. Januar 2016)

Jo... hallo
es soll jetzt tatsächlich weitestgehend trocken bleiben.
i bin schon alles am vorbereiten  .. luftcheck   ..kettenöl... usw
bis gleich.


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Januar 2016)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Jo... hallo
> es soll jetzt tatsächlich weitestgehend trocken bleiben.
> i bin schon alles am vorbereiten  .. luftcheck   ..kettenöl... usw
> bis gleich.


OK, dann bis gleich, aber aufgrund der Zeit werde ich schon noch bis Minimum 10.15 Uhr brauchen, um am Lidl zu sein. Oder du kommst direkt zu mir rum, und wartest unten??


----------



## cruisingfix (10. Januar 2016)

..i warte am lidl


----------



## maxxorange (11. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

wo Ihr grad beim Warten wart....hoffe Ihr hattet eine schöne, trockene Tour!

Meiner einer ist erst mal bis auf weiteres wegen Miniskusschaden weiter außer Gefecht gesetzt.
Hoffe ich komme um eine OP herum.

Mir fehlt das Biken mit Euch !

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Januar 2016)

Ich sag mal so.........nntag wird's ein Fatbike-Fieber-Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (16. Januar 2016)

Hallo.... hier mal zur Info ..der allwöchentliche Aufruf : Morgen So.tour ?!
Treffpunkt wie gehabt.  10h kann es los gehn. Vielleicht mit ein wenig Schnee in den Höhenlagen..
...mal sehn wer so mit mag u kann. 

Freundlicher Gruß in die Biker-Gemeinde  ..


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. Januar 2016)

Mal schauen.......ich war heut mit Pepin in der Wahner Heide und wir haben nur wenige Sand- und Matschlöcher ausgelassen. Mit An- und Abfahrt waren es bei mir 69,3 Kilometer in 4,5 Stunden, mit 704 Höhenmeter. Ich werde mich morgen früh entscheiden und melden, ob ich dabei bin oder nur Rolle rolle...


----------



## anti89 (16. Januar 2016)

Bin raus Erkältet


----------



## cruisingfix (17. Januar 2016)

G.Morgen..... info aktuell : wetterlage hier in hennef , ca.  0 > -1 grad , leichter graupel/schneefall.
boden ca. 1cm schnee bedeckt.  I werde starten ...
...gibt es da draußen noch jemand motivierten ?!


----------



## delphi1507 (17. Januar 2016)

Warte noch auf Ersatzteile und am Ersatzrad sind nicht die tauglichsten reifen montiert.


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Januar 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Warte noch auf Ersatzteile und am Ersatzrad sind nicht die tauglichsten reifen montiert.


Wir waren zu viert im Windecker Ländchen. Ein Gast, der sonst am Warther Kreisel mitfährt mit 26x2,1er Schlappen. 
Ersatzrad hätte also ausgereicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (30. Januar 2016)

Halli Hallo,
habe vor ....morgen um 10h am Lidl zu starten.
Es haben sich zwei Anfänger gemeldet, die gerne mitfahren möchten.
So habe i ne leichtere Runde im Sinn (unter 30km/500hm)
Wer also mit möchte ,kann dies gerne tuen.
Sollte es deutlich Regnen wird nicht gefahren, schreibe aber dann hier morgenfrüh nochmal.

Mfg  Micha


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Januar 2016)

Mein Umbau ist fertig! Als letzte habe ich vorhin die LEV-Stütze mit 15cm Hub montiert, bin also wieder endgültig mit dem Whyte (B+/29) wieder startklar!


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Januar 2016)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Es haben sich zwei Anfänger gemeldet, die gerne mitfahren möchten.
> ...
> Sollte es deutlich Regnen wird nicht gefahren, schreibe aber dann hier morgenfrüh nochmal.


Entscheidest du das dann für dich oder auch die beiden potentiellen Mitfahrer? Falls die hier mitlesen: Am besten eine (leichte) Regenjacke zumindest mit einpacken und Sch(m)utzbleche nicht vergessen.
Falls du nicht fährst, Micha, fährt vielleicht doch jemand anderes trotzdem. 

Dann bin ich mal gespannt. Vielleicht findet sich ja noch wer dazu ein...wenn ich wetten sollte...ach, lassen wir uns einfach überraschen!


----------



## cruisingfix (30. Januar 2016)

Warum wundert es mich nicht, das nur du hier antwortest ?!  Hier is es im  moment sonst so ruhig -das man ein 
schutzblech fallen hört ...:-(	
Die genannten mitfahrer werden mir sms schicken wie"sie " morgen die lage sehn.
Warten wir mal morgenfrüh ab......


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Januar 2016)

Falls hier morgen nichts läuft, fahre ich dann wohl mal wieder in Richtung 7G. Die altneue Trailrakete scharrt schon sehr mit den Flatpedalen...
Und, für den Fall, dass wir wieder mal nur zu zweit sind gerne auch eine unanfängerliche Alternative. Gibt ja zum Glück ein paar in der Nähe.


----------



## anti89 (30. Januar 2016)

Evtl komme ich auch


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Januar 2016)




----------



## Heitzer77 (31. Januar 2016)

Halli Hallo,
ich wollte heute gerne mal wieder mit 
dabei sein, doch leider hält mich eine
Erkältung davon ab.
Gruß Sascha


----------



## cruisingfix (31. Januar 2016)

I bin um 10h am lidl.
...doch wenn das wetter zu arg wird, dann kürze i die runde ab. (im sinne der gesundheit)
Nur ein mtfahrer schließt sich uns noch an.

....bis gleich


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Februar 2016)

Hallo HOMETHREAD!

Trotz der in diesem Jahr bislang mauen, eigentlich unterdurchschnittlichen Beteiligung, versuche ich auch hier mal mein Glück, über Karneval:
Samstag wird der schönste Tag des langen Wochenendes. Wäre denn hier jemand dabei, eine schöne Runde zu bestreiten?
Sonntag ist eh optional, eventuell macht das Wetter da aber schon dem einen oder anderen einen Strich durch...oder Erkältung...oder...weiß der

Montag...ist noch weiter hin...geht auch spontan.

Meldet sich wer?? Grüße Rene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (4. Februar 2016)

Samstag darf ich arbeiten... 
Sonntag und Montag gibt es eine Sturmwarnung und zu viel Wasser von oben......... Damit bin ich raus....


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Februar 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> ... Sonntag ...gibt es eine Sturmwarnung und zu viel Wasser von oben.........


Hieß es letzten Sonntag genauso auch schon......und was war? Schön war es und wir sind ganz ohne durchgecruised....stimmts, Micha @cruisingfix ?


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Februar 2016)

AlSO Sturmwarnung gab es keine  aber TU was du nicht lassen kannst! Ich hab Verantwortung für Familie und 2 Kinder 
Gestern war trocken gemeldet war unterwegs und hab graupel/ Hagel abbekommen, leider wegen Defekts nicht die ganze runde gefahren... Da hätte regen mich nicht von abgehalten habe. Aber genug frischen Bruch zu Gesicht bekommen, so das ich klar sagen kann bei sturmgefahr bin ich raus!


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Februar 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ich hab Verantwortung für Familie und 2 Kinder


Bikebergabstolpern sollst du doch gar nicht...!  Jedenfalls ist das dafür hier der falsche Thread.


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Februar 2016)

Da bin nur ich das Risiko und das kann ich einschätzen....


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Februar 2016)

Aber Danke fürs (ab)melden.


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Februar 2016)

OK....hiermit sei die Sonntagsrunde ausgeschrieben....es wird eher kurz und eher technisch.....Drachenflugschanze & Co., los geht's aber erst um 11 Uhr (sorry, Micha).
Falls sich hierhin noch andere Anti-Karnevalisten verirren, fein. 

Morgen werde ich wohl eine Runde solo cruisen, evtl auf den Spuren des 4.Oktober  und Montag wird es eher stürmisch.....Saunatag?


----------



## anti89 (5. Februar 2016)

morgen muss ich bis 14uhr arbeiten


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Februar 2016)

Dann eben Sonntag, Andi.  Wäre prima, wenn es mal wieder klappt. Bissl rocken und so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anti89 (5. Februar 2016)

jo wird zeit


----------



## cruisingfix (7. Februar 2016)

G.morgen....
i fahre heute nicht. Das wetter is einfach nicht einladend genug.
 Mfg


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Februar 2016)

Guten Morgen! Es hat bisher nicht geregnet, es windet nicht. Wenn man hier so einen Sonntag ausfallen lässt...


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Februar 2016)

Auf geht's, liebe Leut! Das Wetter hält, unten trocken (Straße), oben trocken und es windet nicht....wer will noch mal, wer hat noch nicht?! 11.00 Uhr am Lidl! Bevor sich noch einer eine andere Sonntags(mit)fahrgelegenheit sucht.


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Februar 2016)

Erkältet....


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Februar 2016)

Echt schade.....sehr schade...hier wird gerade einer der aktivsten Biketreffs des KBU runtergerockt, weil es (so schauts für mich aus) leider zu wenig Interesse gibt bzw. auch Kompromissbereitschaft fehlt.
Scheinbar kocht mittlerweile fast jede(r) sein/ihr eigenes Bikesüppchen. Ich habe keine wirklich Idee, wie das hier weitergehen soll. Jedenfalls nicht einfach so, nach dem "Lust&Laune-Prinzip", denn - ganz ehrlich, wenn ihr da draußen keinen Bock (mehr) habt, und andere regelmäßig alleine fahren lässt - dann machen die es irgendwann genauso. Und für mich rückt das "irgendwann" mittlerweile schon sehr nahe!
Dann habt ihr vielleicht mal wieder Lust&Laune, aber es ist niemand mehr da, der sie mit euch hier teilt!

c u


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (7. Februar 2016)

Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, das manche selbst an einem Sonntag noch andere Verpflichtungen(Familie) haben? Das Winterzeit ist, einige vielleicht krank sind(wie heute z.b. ich)? Oder nicht auf Fango stehen( ist mir egal hab ja ne Waschmaschine).
Und dein teilweise aggressiver Ton, und die Einstellung es gibt nur Radfahren.... auch nicht wirklich förderlich ist


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Februar 2016)

Ich finde deinen Beitrag, bzw. die Aussage schon etwas verdreht.
1. Bevor man auf andere zeigt, und ihnen dieses oder jenes unterstellt, sollte man sich selbstkritisch an die eigene Nase fassen und wissen, was "man" als Einzelne(r) dazu beiträgt, ob es hier eine Fahr-Gemeinschaft weiterhin gibt oder nicht.
2. Es kann und darf sich jede(r) angesprochen fühlen....oder auch nicht; natürlich kann und soll jede(r) für sich entscheiden, ob er an einer sonntäglichen Fahr-Gemeinschaft teilnimmt. Nur, wenn - Gründe oder auch mal Ausreden - hin oder her, jeder nach Gusto und spontan entscheidet, zuzusagen, dann ist es eben keine Fahr-Gemeinschaft mehr. Heißt...
3. Warum soll man sich Sonntags am Lidl wartend hinstellen, wenn es eben auch woanders Leute zu finden sind, die Spaß am Radfahren haben.
4. Die Gründe, warum hier in den letzten Monaten so wenig bis nichts los ist, sind recht vielfältig. Das geht von "10 Uhr ist mir (im Winter) zu früh" bzw. "nach 10 Uhr mir zu spät" über "Die anderen haben mir zu viel Konditionen bzw. Fahrkönnen, da komme ich doch nicht mehr mit" bis eben z.B. "das Wetter _soll _zu schlecht werden".

Vermutlich wird es hier am ehesten wieder etwas werden, wenn allgemein ein Stück an Fahrt rausgenommen wird, und nicht nur die gleichen 2 Leute regelmäßig etwas schreiben und eine Runde ausloben.
Sollen mal die anderen kommen und sich rühren, dann wird man sehen oder kann sich mit Vorfreude anschließen. Die technischeren und körperlich anstrengenderen Sachen kommen anscheinend nicht wirklich gut an. Mein subjektiver Eindruck von den Menschen, die ich hier kennenlernen durfte und den gemeinsam gemachten Er-fahrungen.

Ich trete hier jetzt jedenfalls mal ein bisschen kürzer (bin ja auch nur Mitfahrer und kein "Gründungsaktivist", die müssen eben mal aktiv werden), ich habe das Anliegen, gemeinsam Radzufahren vielleicht wirklich zu wichtig genommen...das kann allgemein nicht schaden.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Februar 2016)

Ich glaube das hier ist ein Forums Dejavu !
Sowas ähnliches konnte man vor Jahren auch im JFFR Thread lesen, siehst ja was draus geworden ist.


----------



## Handlampe (8. Februar 2016)

So ist es nun mal:

Wir reden hier vom Biken. 
Biken ist und bleibt ein Einzelsport.
Also kocht hier auch Jeder sein eigenes Süppchen:
Das ist aber völlig normal und es lohnt sich auch garnicht sich darüber aufzuregen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Februar 2016)

Handlampe schrieb:


> So ist es nun mal:
> 
> Wir reden hier vom Biken.
> Biken ist und bleibt ein Einzelsport.
> ...


Freue mich auf die Tomburger Runde am Sonntag in "acht Tagen".


----------



## Handlampe (13. Februar 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Freue mich auf die Tomburger Runde am Sonntag in "acht Tagen".


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Februar 2016)

Heute war ich mit ein paar Leuten aus der Ecke AK auf Besuch bei den Ringwällen. Das erste Mal dort mit dem Fatty. Und, es hat wie immer eine ordentliche Portion Spaß gemacht! Kann ich nur jedem Trailliebhaber empfehlen, das lässt sich alles gut fahren......mit ordentlichem Schuhwerk auf den Felgen. 
Ein dickes Danke an meine drei Begleiter!


----------



## Stevensbiker (14. Februar 2016)

Hi Rene, 

bist du wieder gut zu Hause angekommen. Ja, es hat mir auch großen Spaß gemacht nur wegen meiner 
Erkältung habe ich ab gekürzt.
Für die nächste Tour habe ich auch schon eine Idee. 

Aber zuerst kommen wir demnächst zu Euch. Ich bespreche das mal in der Gruppe und ggf. treten wir mal Samstags
mit größerer Gruppe an. 

Bis bald.


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Februar 2016)

Könnt ihr sehr gerne machen, Jürgen, bzw. seid natürlich herzlichst willkommen. Nur, Samstags fährt hier kaum einer.....außer mir mal.
Wenn aber der Sonntag schlecht ist, geht es halt nicht anders und es muss dann auch so gehen.


----------



## Stevensbiker (14. Februar 2016)

das geht auch Sonntags aber da sind wir meist etwas reduziert. Bei uns fährt die größte Gruppe Samstags. 

Ich erkundige mich mal und dann melde ich mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (15. Februar 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Echt schade.....sehr schade...hier wird gerade einer der aktivsten Biketreffs des KBU runtergerockt, weil es (so schauts für mich aus) leider zu wenig Interesse gibt bzw. auch Kompromissbereitschaft fehlt.
> Scheinbar kocht mittlerweile fast jede(r) sein/ihr eigenes Bikesüppchen. Ich habe keine wirklich Idee, wie das hier weitergehen soll. Jedenfalls nicht einfach so, nach dem "Lust&Laune-Prinzip", denn - ganz ehrlich, wenn ihr da draußen keinen Bock (mehr) habt, und andere regelmäßig alleine fahren lässt - dann machen die es irgendwann genauso. Und für mich rückt das "irgendwann" mittlerweile schon sehr nahe!
> Dann habt ihr vielleicht mal wieder Lust&Laune, aber es ist niemand mehr da, der sie mit euch hier teilt!
> 
> c u



Hi Rene,
nicht aufregen, ist nur Radfahren 

Leider sind viele Biker schnell sehr eigen und stimmen mit den Füßen ab ohne mal Bescheid zu sagen. 

Schnell entwickeln sich -gerade bei Einsteigergruppen- die Geschmäcker, Fitness und Technik sehr unterschiedlich.... Die einen wollen weiter entspannt rollen mit 400HM+, andere fahren auch mal woanders mit, lernen schneller, kaufen sich andere/bergab-orientiertere Räder usw.
Dann bleiben "die anderen" einfach weg, fallen unter den Tisch, haben keinen Bock mehr, keine Ahnung was. Die sagen ja einfach nix und auf Nachfrage kommt entweder nix oder nur ausweichende Antworten...

Dazu jetzt das besch... Wetter, Karneval, Erkältung usw. Da fällt locker mal die Hälfte der Leute weg und für die verbleibenden ist es ohne harten Kern dann schwer, einen festen Termin aufrecht zu erhalten. Das ist leider in der Vergangenheit alle zwei drei Jahre mit Trupps passiert (Windecker, Königsforstler, Troisdorfer Treff, Gemütlichfahrer)...

Von daher nicht aufregen und die suchen, die trotz WhatsApp sich noch hier im Forum zu Fahrten im Winter treffen. Im Frühjahr sieht mit den ersten Sonnenstrahlen das schon wieder ganz anders aus 

grüße!


----------



## flechte (15. Februar 2016)

Genau ! Ich versuch immer ins LMB einzutragen. Da findet sich meist jemand...


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Februar 2016)

Na, flechte, du entkommst mir auch nicht! Wir lernen uns dann also auch am kommenden Sonntag bei der Tomburg-Runde kennen. Ist ja eine ganz schön illustre Gesellschaft.
...Carsten, du hast ja vollkommen Recht. Und, Carsten, gut das du mein Pannenmobil dann auch im Schlepptau dabei hast.


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Februar 2016)

Zeittechnisch geht's sich bei mir morgen (leider) doch nicht bei der Tomburger Runde aus. Das Wetter scheint auch eher unprickelnd (was ich jetzt nicht als Ausrede geltend mache) und so überlege ich vielleicht mal als Frühaufsteher zum Warther Kreisel zu fahren, um zu schauen, ob da jemand ist, der zumindest eine kurz-knackige Runde drehen mag.
Vielleicht noch jemand?


----------



## delphi1507 (20. Februar 2016)

TT Tour ist übrigens abgesagt.....


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Februar 2016)

Richtig. Deswegen schaue ich nach einer kurzweiligen Alternative......


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Februar 2016)

War eine gute Runde heute, mit Daniel von der "Warther-Kreisel-Runde". Auch die Jungs haben aktuell wohl die "Winterseuche", aber so haben sich zwei Unentwegte gefunden und wir sind mit einigen Schlenkern durchs Hanfbachtal, bis in den Kreis Neuwied rein.
Haben dann auf dem Rückweg noch vier Furten mitgenommen (da hat der Fotograf gefehlt, es wären tolle Wasserspielbilder geworden) und natürlich kaum Matschlöcher ausgelassen....davon gibt es momentan einfach noch zu viele. 
Der Schnitt war schon ordentlich. Aber wenn man recht regelmäßig fährt, alles kein Problem und gut mitzufahren.
Hauptsache, in Hennef bewegt sich weiter etwas!


----------



## cruisingfix (27. Februar 2016)

Hallo,
wollte mal ne Info geben :
Morgen am So. gehts wieder los.
Hennef/lidl 10h  wie gehabt.
Es fahren einige Newcomer mit ,daher wirds gemütlich mit der ein oder anderen Herrausforderung.
Wetter sollte,so wie es aussieht, passen.

bis dann....Micha


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Februar 2016)

Hi Micha,
ich bin morgen in der Lohmarer Ecke unterwegs, wünsche euch auch viel Spaß! Wenn hier mal wieder etwas mit mehr "Trailpepp" ansteht, bin ich sicher gern dabei.
Grüße, Rene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (29. Februar 2016)

Gestern sind 6 Biker auf Reisen gegangen...33km /500 hm wurden gekurbelt.
Es hat Spaß gemacht. Rund um bekannte Orte sind wir geradelt ,
u auch einige Trails befahren.

Gruß M.


----------



## cruisingfix (5. März 2016)

Hier mal zur Info :  

Morgen is geplant ....Hennefer So.tagstour  ...um  10h lidltreff
Die newcomer u alten hasen haben geplant  morgen die "Hanf u. High" tour zu kurbeln.
Diese geht quer durch die Lande richtung Ölberg. Es geht mehr cross contry (viele trails hatten wir letzte woche).
Es werden ca. 45km/600hm... bei hoffentlich trockenem wetter.
Also wer mit mag....  gerne... 

mfg Micha

ps: ....i glaube i werde morgen faty kurbeln   .


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. März 2016)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Hier mal zur Info :
> 
> Morgen is geplant ....Hennefer So.tagstour  ...um  10h lidltreff
> Die newcomer u alten hasen haben geplant  morgen die "Hanf u. High" tour zu kurbeln.
> ...


Grüße! Ich glaube, wir hatten heute die gleiche Runde....zumindest zum Teil...bin aber schon um 9 Uhr am Warther Kreisel los, mit zwei Mitfahrern, den bekannten Hinweg Ri. Ölberg über Hanfbachtal, Wellesberg usw. bis zum Soldatenfriedhof in Ittenbach.
Dort jedoch geradeaus weiter, zunächst Ri. Ölberg, aber dann links weiter zur Löwenburg. Es gab zunächst nur einen Graupelschauer, der jedoch rasch in Schneeflocken wechselte, die immer dicker wurden. Richtig fat sozusagen.

Hier heutige Beweisbilder, wie an der weniger schlenkerigen Linie zu sehen, hatte ich heute ganz gute Beine. Die Bilder wurden kurz unterhalb der Löwenburg gemacht, dort ging es dann den verschneiten Trail runter....Steinchen wo versteckst du dich? Na, besser etwas vorsichtiger da runter, denn dort fällt man nicht mehr weich. 










Danach ging es noch etwas im Mudmocker-Exploring-Modus zurück, diverse Bäche wurde mitgenommen. Am Ende waren es 3einhalb Stunden netto bei gerundeten 45 Km, 800 Hm und 13er Schnitt.
Schönen Sonntag in die Runde, bis bald mal wieder.


----------



## cruisingfix (6. März 2016)

Wir sind erneut mit 6 leuten los.... haben im leichten schneetreiben unterhalb des ölbergs abgedreht..
...war ne schöne dreckrunde u hat allen spaß gemacht... sind etwas freundlichere 35km /ca560hm geradelt.
..war zu naß kalt um mehr meter zu machen.... fanden wir.


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. März 2016)

Zweimal am Stück 6 Leute, super!  Das ist doch gut, wenn sich die Schnittmenge mal verändert, so kommt wieder Leben in die Bude!
Also, haben doch alle alles richtig gemacht!


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. März 2016)

Ich werde morgen, Start gegen 11.00/11.30 Uhr eine lockere, aber trailige Runde in der Umgegend angehen. Falls wer mitkommen möchte, einfach melden, bis morgen 10 Uhr reicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (12. März 2016)

Hier Info zu Morgen am So. 

...es ist eine größere Tour geplant. Zu den Ringwällen.
Das Wetter wird wohl top u so haben sich über ein halbes Dutzend biker schon bei mir gemeldet.
Wir starten wie gehabt um 10h.  ,die Tour wird über 50km /600hm.

Mfg


----------



## P373 (12. März 2016)

Viel Spaß euch allen! Für eine solche Tour fehlt mir auf Anhieb die Kraft. Werde aber in den nächsten Wochen wieder am Start sein und ordentlich mit kurbeln. Freue mich schon drauf 

Drehe morgen mal eine Runde alleine um wieder in die Gänge zu kommen.

@cruisingfix stand heute dein weißer Wagen vor dem Laden in Bonn? Dich habe ich nicht gesehen, als ich vorbei gefahren bin


----------



## cruisingfix (12. März 2016)

@P373....  jo war heute wie meistens auf der arbeit. Der weiße wagen war von kollegen.
...ich denke du kannst durchaus morgen mit uns mitfahren.... den es fahren einige neulinge mit...
der schnitt wird sicher gemütlich... u das bekommst du locker hin.
Du wärst eine bereicherung für die gruppe. Wir können uns gegenseitig schieben....  
...also schweinehund beiseite...u los   

mfg


----------



## P373 (12. März 2016)

Danke für die motivierenden Worte! Ich muss aber die Vernunft walten lassen, weil ich noch Medikamente nehme und den Körper lieber noch was arbeiten lasse.

Wäre falscher Ehrgeiz wenn ich mitfahre morgen.

Lasst es krachen, mein Drahtesel scharrt schon an der Kellertüre


----------



## cruisingfix (12. März 2016)

Ok.... ... bis demnächst dann mal...


----------



## cruisingfix (13. März 2016)

Info zur heutigen So.tour..
Es wurden ca. 52km /930 in der gruppe gekurbelt.
10 biker am start.... es war für jeden von uns eine anstrengende tour. 
Doch wir haben es irgendwie geschafft. Lob an alle mitfahrer... applaus.
...das nächste mal kommt bestimmt... u warscheinlich eine leichtere runde.

gruß M.


----------



## maxxorange (15. März 2016)

Hallo @Lidl-So-biker,

Wollt mal ein Lebenszeichen abgeben.
Habe einen Miniskusschaden und radel schonender Weise ne ganze Menge weniger.
Hoffe es ist bald vorbei, denn mir fehlt Eure illustre Runde.

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Heitzer77 (15. März 2016)

@maxxorange
Schön von dir zu hören!
Dann erstmal gute Besserung.
Gruß Sascha


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. März 2016)

Kommen die beiden Kollegen ohne H...elm denn wenigstens das nächste Mal mit mit?
Das ist auch für die Mitfahrer kein Spaß, wenn man im Fall der Fälle Notdienst leisten darf.

Stefan, gute Besserung, ich habe die Tage. Ich an dich gedacht.


----------



## delphi1507 (15. März 2016)

@ts Problem lässt sich einfach lösen ohne Helm wird nicht geguided.... und nicht mitgenommen... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (16. März 2016)

...tja ...nicht so einfach ...das mit den Mitfahrern (ohne Helm)
...doch i denke das hat sich erledigt.
Man wird sehn...


----------



## Heitzer77 (16. März 2016)

Es sind alle alt genug um das für sich
selbst zu entscheiden!
Ist ja nicht mein Kopf


----------



## maxxorange (16. März 2016)

Heitzer77 schrieb:


> Es sind alle alt genug um das für sich
> selbst zu entscheiden!
> Ist ja nicht mein Kopf


wenn ich da grade nicht mitfahre, so darf ich doch ähnlich äußern wie Du, daß jeder für sein Leben selbst verantwortlich ist.

Und wenn Ihr Euch entscheidet, Helmlooser an Eurer Tour mitfahren zu lassen und es passiert was, lasst Ihr Sie ja auch nicht in der Gosse verrecken, oder !?

Viel Spaß, wohin Ihr auch unterwegs seid,
Stefan


----------



## maxxorange (16. März 2016)

@Trail Surfer 
Danke Sascha und Rene`


----------



## maxxorange (16. März 2016)

und @Heitzer77


----------



## delphi1507 (16. März 2016)

maxxorange schrieb:
			
		

> [quote uid=287227 name="Heitzer77" post=13663649]Es sind alle alt genug um das für sich
> selbst zu entscheiden!
> Ist ja nicht mein Kopf


wenn ich da grade nicht mitfahre, so darf ich doch ähnlich äußern wie Du, daß jeder für sein Leben selbst verantwortlich ist.

Und wenn Ihr Euch entscheidet, Helmlooser an Eurer Tour mitfahren zu lassen und es passiert was, lasst Ihr Sie ja auch nicht in der Gosse verrecken, oder !?

Viel Spaß, wohin Ihr auch unterwegs seid,
Stefan[/quote]

Leider stimmt das nur begrenzt... bietest du eine Tour an ob privat oder gewerblich, gehst du eine gewisse Verantwortung für Mitfahrer ein. Passiert etwas und man zerrt dich vors Gericht wird die Frage nach der  Erfahrung gestellt hast du mehr, dann gute Nacht... gibt da auch aus anderen Sportarten die nicht ungefährlich sind entsprechende Urteile.... der der Guided oder mehr Erfahrung hat ist der Dumme! 

Ich für meinen Teil ziehe daraus die Konsequenz sind Unbehelmte am Start fahre ich eine eigene Tour....


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. März 2016)

Da es bislang hier keinen Haftungsausschluss gibt, dürfte der Schwarze Peter beim Ausschreiber der Runde liegen, wenn es denn dann jemand auf eine Klage anlegt, oder?!


----------



## on any sunday (17. März 2016)

Helmlos und unter 18 Jahren würde ich keinen an einer "ausgeschriebenen" Tour mitfahren lassen. Wenn er dann meint, sich trotzdem hinten dranzuhängen, sein Risiko. Nach meiner Erfahrung in den letzten Jahrzehnten ist die Diskussion aber eher akademisch,  bei mir ist noch keiner ohne Helm aufgetaucht.


----------



## maxxorange (17. März 2016)

Nägel mit Köpfen..... Wer keinen Helm trägt, darf eben nicht mitfahren. Punkt
Opi würde Sonntag soooo gerne mitfahren, sich momentan aber auch hinten dran hängen, MIT Helm versteht sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (20. März 2016)

Und, Stefan, ging heute was beim Lidl-Treff in Hennef? Wir waren heute zu dritt unterwegs, um 9 Uhr ins 7G, Petersberg u.a. - das waren knackige 3 Stunden mit 870 Hm. Vielleicht komm ich mal die nächste Zeit mit dem Rad in deine Ecke und wir rollen dann noch gemütlich durch den K-Forst?


----------



## cruisingfix (20. März 2016)

Wir waren heute mit 2 mann unterwegs. Gero u ich haben die situation genutz um eine trainingsrunde 
mit trailtechnik zu drehen. Wetter u bodenbedingungen waren dafür top.
Mal sehn was Ostern so gehn wird.

...mfg


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. März 2016)

Ostersamstag bzw. -montag könnte bei mir was gehen. Vorher Holland, Sonntag Familie.


----------



## anti89 (22. März 2016)

moin 
ist am freitag jemand unterwegs?


----------



## delphi1507 (22. März 2016)

Wenn es nicht zu nass wird ja.....


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. März 2016)

Ich mach morgen, bevor es nach Holland geht, noch einen antiRegentanz für euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (23. März 2016)

Leider schaut es sehr nass aus   
Auch  für Ostersonntag und die Woche danach....


----------



## anti89 (24. März 2016)

wenn es trocken ist bin ich morgen um 12uhr am lidl wenn jemand lust hat und sich anschließen will gerne


----------



## delphi1507 (24. März 2016)

Was hast du vor?


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. März 2016)

Let op!
Das Wochenendwetter verheißt nach Vorhersage nur Gutes!
Wer hätt Lust auf eine erweiterte Runde, vielleicht auch schon (mal wieder) Ri. Nürburgring?


...oder die "Fätbaikrunde" vom letzten Jahr, mit gemischten "Ge-fährten"...


----------



## Pete04 (30. März 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Stefan, gute Besserung, ich habe die Tage. Ich an dich gedacht.


Ein neuer Rapper im KBU-Forum?! Jedenfalls ein Earworm - krieg' ich nicht mehr aus dem Kopf....
Mitnichten - ett überwiegt die Sorge um den Collega und allet Jute!


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. März 2016)

Dä fätte TrailwormEarRap.


----------



## cruisingfix (31. März 2016)

Habe etwas rumgefragt : ...info   ...die ringrunde is erst mal für den 17.4 geplant (ausweichtermin wegen
schlecht wetter wäre der 1.5  )   ...für diesen So.  muß i arbeiten , u einige sind auf familienfesten (komunion usw.)
...es sieht also trotz wohl gutem wetter so aus das einige diesen So.  nicht kurbeln. Leider.
...tja  schade

gruß


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. März 2016)

Grüße...Alternativen gibt's immer...für mich aber am 17.4. ein Fahrtechnik-Lehrgang im Bergischen gebucht. Viel Spaß dann am Ring!


----------



## anti89 (31. März 2016)

wer kurbelt denn am sonntag??


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. April 2016)

Ist dir um 9 Uhr am Warther Kreisel zu früh? Zumindest hat man danach noch mehr vom Sonntag, weil früher wieder zurück (in der Regel 12.30 Uhr).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (9. April 2016)

Soo... wollte mal ein bißchen engagement zeigen..
...u für morgen bescheid sagen : ....es startet eine tour um 10h am lidl.
...wir kurbeln ne runde !!!   

Gruß  M.

ps:  ...wetter sieht ganz gut aus.


----------



## anti89 (9. April 2016)

wenn ich heute abend nicht zu stramm bin dann bin ich morgen dabei!!


----------



## cruisingfix (9. April 2016)

@anti89 ..... wäre schön dich mal wieder in unserer runde zu sehn.


----------



## delphi1507 (9. April 2016)

Am 23.4 wird mal wieder am effels gebuddelt...<br />http://www.dav-koeln.de/cgi-bin/news.cgi?160409#02<br/>


----------



## anti89 (9. April 2016)

ich freue mich auch


----------



## cruisingfix (10. April 2016)

Hier mal zur info....
Wir sind heute mit 6 bikern  ca. 45km/430hm gekurbelt.
In der tour war alles enthalten was die gegend so hergibt.
Es ging grobe richtung wahner heide... wald sand stein schlamm usw.  ...irgendwie von allem was dabei.
Auch für adrenalin war gesorgt... weil wir kl.challanges eingelegt haben.
Pssst- ...i wußte gar nicht das andi   so schnelle beine hat... 
Nächste woche geht es zum auswärtsspiel an den "Ring".

Gruß an alle..... auch an die  die leider nicht mitgefahren sind.


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. April 2016)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Gruß an alle..... auch an die  die leider nicht mitgefahren sind.


Grüße zurück. Ich hatte heute schon ein anderes Date und da ging es zu zweit über Kaldauen - Gisela - Grube - Aquädukt und noch so ein paar schöne Ausblicke und Sachen dazwischen mit Hm und Tm und man konnte es ordentlich fliegen lassen...Mönchsweg etc hatte ich gestern schon solo, soweit schon wieder ziemlich trocken...nur Märchenwald, vor allem am Ende, schlammig ohne Ende.
Nächstes WE bin ich Samstags trailtechnisch in Wuppertal eingeladen und Sonntag geht es zum Trail-Fahrtechnik-Kurs nach Bergisch Gladbach.

P.S.: Sonntag 24.04. werde ich wohl eine kl. Fatbikerunde einlegen, kann sein das da Gäste von auswärts kommen. Werde hier gerne informieren, wenn sich was konkret tut...


----------



## anti89 (12. April 2016)

So Männers Und Frauen 
Mein neues Hardtail ist da, ein Univega Vision LTD 27,5''


----------



## thommy88 (12. April 2016)

Dann hast du jetzt also 3 Räder? 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anti89 (12. April 2016)

2 hab das fully und das univega jetzt 
mein altes hardtail ist verkauft und das fatbike auch


----------



## thommy88 (12. April 2016)

achso dachte du hättest das fatbike noch  demnächst müssen wir mal wieder zusammen fahren.


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. April 2016)

Glückwunsch, Andi! Man kann nie genug Bikes zu Hause zu stehen haben. Mein Drittling lässt leider noch auf sich warten...


----------



## anti89 (12. April 2016)

jo thommy wird zeit 
danke rene


----------



## thommy88 (12. April 2016)

können ja mal ne runde im lohmar drehen. vielleicht kommt ja rene auch mit


----------



## cruisingfix (13. April 2016)

@Andi .....    
...neues bike  ... noch mehr fun.
...kannste am ring testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anti89 (13. April 2016)

@cruisingfix  genau das war der plan 

heute zum ersten mal artgerecht bewegt


----------



## anti89 (14. April 2016)

Soo 
Kleiner aufruf an alle 
Am Sonntag den 17.04 gehts zum Nürburgring 
Treffpunkt 8.45 uhr in Hennef am Lidl 
oder direkt richtung Ring dort treffen wir uns um 10uhr am Rewe 
Adresse könnte Micha bitte noch einfügen

hoffe auf reges interesse und erscheinen 
viele grüße andy


----------



## delphi1507 (14. April 2016)

Bin raus.... eingeladen...


----------



## cruisingfix (15. April 2016)

Die Adr. des Treffpunkts in Adenau is : Trierer Str.  / Gegenüber von Fahrrad Breuer
auf dem REWE parkplatz   um 10h.

I hoffe nur das uns das Wetter nicht übel mitspielt. 
Da müßen wir uns am So.morgen wohl noch mal kurzschließen/besprechen.
Denn auf "nur " regen hat keiner Bock.
Ansonsten freu i mich.

Gruß M.


----------



## Heitzer77 (15. April 2016)




----------



## anti89 (16. April 2016)

wie sieht es aus mit morgen wegen wetter und so


----------



## Heitzer77 (16. April 2016)




----------



## cruisingfix (16. April 2016)

Ach... könnte schlimmer sein .
... warme sachen mitnehmen.  Regenjacke für Notzeltaufbau   ...


----------



## Heitzer77 (16. April 2016)

Hauptsache trocken!


----------



## anti89 (16. April 2016)

mir ist es egal ich möchte nur nicht um 10 vor 9 umsonst am lidl stehen und mich mim micha treffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (16. April 2016)

Keine sorge.... i werde da sein.
... wer weis schon wie wo das wetter wann is o so vielleicht   ...


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. April 2016)

Viel Spaß euch morgen! Ich war heute um Wuppertal unterwegs, da haben wir einige feine und auch mal steile Trails geknackt. Wer dem Faden folgen mag...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/emmteebee-treff-2016-wuppertal.743643/page-36#post-13741788


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. April 2016)

Falls heute wer spontan ist und eine Runde bei trockenem Wetter drehen mag: Treffpunkt 9 Uhr am Warther Kreisel.


----------



## cruisingfix (24. April 2016)

Mangels feedback aus den reihen hier, u dem eher bescheidenen wetter, werde i heute "nicht "um 10h
am lidl sein.  Gruß


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. April 2016)

Heute wurden die Hennefer Fahnen von den - nenne ich sie jetzt mal - Aprilbikern hochgehalten. Daniel, Dirk und ich starteten um 9 am Warther Kreisel, und so führte uns die Runde zunächst "hinten rum" (bin ich auch noch nicht gefahren) nach Altenbödingen. Von dort sollte es nach Winterscheid gehen. Wenn man also schon mal da ist, bietet sich der Ponyhof-Trail an.
Die Holzernter haben ganze Arbeit geleistet, zwar sind die Waldwege nicht vermatscht, aber breite Reifenspuren unübersehbar. Nun denn, der eigentlich Trail davon unberührt, TROCKEN! Schon ein kleines Weilchen her, das letzte Mal, insofern einfach schön runtergerauscht...
Dann: SONNE! Wir fahren hinter Bröl die steilere Rampe Richtung Winterscheid hoch. Ein Lob für meine Oberschenkel von Dirk, Dank dafür. 
Nachdem wir oben sind wollen wir wieder auf die andere Seite, Winterscheider Mühle, Litterscheid. Und grad dort angekommen, empfängt und der erste Hagelzuckerschauer. Gut, dass ich vorher noch die leichte Regenjacke überzog. Der Himmel über Hennef und Umgebung war weiterhin wechselhaft...April, April!
Weiter ging es nach Stockum und dort in den Märchenwald-Trail hinein und, wie sollte es wohl sein, die Sonne spie erneut Licht und Schatten im märchenhaften Wäldchen. Dann auf halben Weg im unteren Teil links und auf den Weg nach Blankenberg. Tschüss, Dirk, schönen Restsonntag!
Daniel und ich nach Blankenberg hoch, er Serpentinen und ich die "Abkürzung". Oben getroffen, an der Mauer entlang Richtung Feuerwache und dann den schönen Waldtrail (hat der einen Namen?) runter und wieder rauf nach Uckerath. Und auf diesem Weg, als es dann von bergab auf bergauf wechselte, der nächste Hagelzuckerschauer....nur dieses Mal wuchs der sich ordentlich aus.
Wanderer kreuzten unseren Weg und wir wünschten, ob der weißgespachtelten Waldwege fröhlich "Frohe Weihnachten!"
Allgemeine Heiterkeit, schönes Zwischenmiteinander. Wahnsinn. Erst Anfang Januar, erinnerten wir uns mit einmal, konnten wir im Siebengebirge, Fahrt zur Löwenburg, solche Wege erleben. Seinerzeit geschlossene Schneedecke, jetzt deutlich graupeliger, aber optisch sehr eindrucksvoll.
Oben rum in Uckerath angekommen ging es den "Schmalen Weg" Richtung Derenbach und dann ins Hanfbachtal. Nochmal Gas geben, letzte Körner von der Kass' holen und dann trennten sich unsere Wege in Lanzerath. Dort waren es 35km und 772 Hm. Und, SONNE lukte wieder frech hinter Wolken hervor, als Begleitung für die letzten Kilometer.
Bin denn entspannt nach Hause gecruised, danke für die knackige Runde!


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. April 2016)

Es gilt festzuhalten, wie insbesondere am Hinterreifen zu erkennen...Mutter Natur hat endgültig das Kriegsbeil ausgegraben, frei nach dem Motto "seit fruchtbar und mehret euch". Mit dem heute gesammelten Pollen- und Samensammelsurium ist's ein leichtes die nächstes Wildblumenwiese vorm Haus zum gedeihen zu bringen.


----------



## sysfox (27. April 2016)

Seid ihr auch in der Woche abends im Siebengebirge unterwegs?


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. April 2016)

sysfox schrieb:


> Seid ihr auch in der Woche abends im Siebengebirge unterwegs?


Am ehesten im Nachbar-Thema:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gemuetlichfahrer-siebengebirge.740535/page-38


----------



## cruisingfix (29. April 2016)

Hier schon mal info :	So. 10h Hennefer Treff am Lidl ,zum Touren is geplant.
wer mit möchte ... dann los... 

gruß M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (29. April 2016)

Wo hin, wo lang soll es denn gehen?


----------



## anti89 (29. April 2016)

kann ann erst am sonntag entscheiden ob ich mitkommen kann


----------



## cruisingfix (29. April 2016)

Bei gutem wetter   -richtung 7G   z.b. stenzelberg   u da so weiter
40-45 km  würde i vorschlagen


----------



## Reen272 (30. April 2016)

Erstmal Hallo zusammen 

Würdet ihr auf die Tour am Sonntag auch einen Anfänger mitnehmen? Hab eine gute Grund Kondition und nötige Ausrüstung, Helm, Handschuhe, Rucksack ist vorhanden. Bin öfters in Naafbachtal und rund um die Talsperre unterwegs, also kein komplett blutiger Anfänger 

Grüße 

Reen


----------



## cruisingfix (30. April 2016)

Hallo @Reen272   ..selbstverständlich kannst du gerne bei uns mitfahren.
Wir sind immer ein bunter haufen von "super -ohje  kondition" ☺
....ausrüstung haste ja... dann los.
Treffpunkt bekannt ?!  10h lidl hennef/ost.  Gegenüber der shell tanke an der autobahnabfahrt.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Reen272 (30. April 2016)

Wunderbar, freu mich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (30. April 2016)

Habe gerade noch mal einen wetter-check  durchgeführt.
Sieht ganz gut aus... erst noch bedeckt... doch mit fortschreitender uhrzeit wirds dann immer sonniger.
Also ..juch huh ....kanns ja losgehn.


----------



## cruisingfix (1. Mai 2016)

G.Morgen  liebe Reisenden....
dies is der letzte Aufruf für Flug "Hennef Air chain 10.00h".
Bitte machen sie sich fertig zum einchecken.
Wir erwarten ruhiges u besser werdendes wetter u hoffen auf eine ruhige Reise.
Unsere Flugzeit wird ca. 3-4std. dauern , während dessen können sie die Aussicht geniesen.
Für verpflegung muß allerdings jeder mitreisende selber sorgen  

 Gruß von der Crew  ☺


----------



## Pete04 (3. Mai 2016)

Iss der Copilot gecheckt mit aktuellem Täterprofil - da sind ja paar Bergflanken möglich.....
LG, der Pete - freut mich datt eure Lidlschiene so läuft....


----------



## anti89 (3. Mai 2016)

wat is  mit vatertag


----------



## cruisingfix (3. Mai 2016)

Am Do. werde i mit meiner frau eine kl.Faty runde drehn.
Da ihre kondition aber nicht gruppenkompatibel is... kurbeln wir allein irgendwie ein bißchen rum.
Sie hat ihr farley 6  seit letztem jahr noch nicht ausgeritten. Wird also dringend zeit.
So. aber steht wieder ,von meiner seite, ganz im zeichen der  10h gruppe.

gruß


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Mai 2016)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Iss der Copilot gecheckt mit aktuellem Täterprofil - da sind ja paar Bergflanken möglich.....
> LG, der Pete - freut mich datt eure Lidlschiene so läuft....


Air Lidl ist so etwas wie der "Billigflieger" des KBU aufgrund der eher geringen Flughöhe von ca. 500 - 700 Höhenmetern. 
Spaß macht es nichtsdestotrotz genauso, wie anderorten.


----------



## cruisingfix (4. Mai 2016)

...am So. waren es sogar 780 hm... u das zum Billigtarif !


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Mai 2016)

Bei mir werden es diesen Samstag beim Gäsbock in Lambrechr/Pfalz wieder rund 1.500 Hm, werde dann am Sonntag wohl eher chillen und weder hier noch "dort" mitfahren.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Mai 2016)

Meiner ist aber noch länger ......


----------



## anti89 (4. Mai 2016)

Genau das hab ich auch gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Mai 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Meiner ist aber noch länger ......





anti89 schrieb:


> Genau das hab ich auch gedacht


Na, da frage ich mich, was einen dazu antreibt, jemandem *den man persönlich kennt* - statt mal nachzufragen, es allen die es wissen müssen mitzuteilen.

Zur Info, ich bin das Teil auch letztes Jahr schon gefahren und war danach, nach gefühlten 10 Stunden Schlaf oder mehr sogar am darauffolgenden Sonntag auch am Lidl am Start (war eine Runde mit Micha und Sascha)...
Statt rumzunörgeln könnte man auch mal nen kleinen Respekt zollen, aber scheinbar habt ihr ein Problem damit, wenn man hier wahrheitstechnisch mal absagt.

However. Ich sag dann mal: Bescheid.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Mai 2016)

Rene .... imma locka durche Hose atmen 

Es gibt Leute die fangen an zu lachen wenn die solche Potenzangaben lesen. Andere wiederrum fangen an zu weinen.
Whatever .... ein wenig Spass muss sein ! 

Was ihr da sonst für Techtelmechtel habt geht mir nix an ..... bin ja eh hier exileifler


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Mai 2016)

Naja Hubert, das ist halt nicht _meine_ Art von "Humor" dem anderen irgendeine Schwanzlänge unterzujubeln. Ich dachte, soweit kennt man sich, dass es _auch nicht_ meine Art ist, mit etwas zu "protzen".
Dann hab und zeig doch bitte gern ab sofort wieder den Humor, den ich kenne und schätze. Würde mich freuen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Mai 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Naja Hubert, das ist halt nicht _meine_ Art von "Humor" dem anderen irgendeine Schwanzlänge unterzujubeln. Ich dachte, soweit kennt man sich, dass es _auch nicht_ meine Art ist, mit etwas zu "protzen".
> Dann hab und zeig doch bitte gern ab sofort wieder den Humor, den ich kenne und schätze. Würde mich freuen!



Dito ! Hatte den anschein als ob Du auch mal über Dich selber lachen könntest. Hab ich mich wohl getäuscht.
Ich hol ja auch nich gleich die Tempos raus wenn man mir Adipositas unterstellt 
Bin aber auch weg hier jetze,is mir zu anstrengend und will hier auch nich noch mehr spammen.
Tschau und weiterhin viel Erfolg bei der Marathonkarriere 

PS: der hier (RDHF) eignet sich bestens um seine Höhenmetersucht auszuleben. Hab ich auch bereits 2mal hinter mich gebracht. Kurzstrecke reicht ! Auch sehr geiles Geläuf .... findet man in D nich.


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Mai 2016)

Bei Humor immer über sich selbst lachen können, Hubert, ganz wichtig. Der da oben ist aber nur Effekthascherei, nö da muss ich nicht drüber lachen. 
Aber, du siehst ja, bei ein paar Leuten verfängt so etwas immer. 
@ Marathonkarriere: Geile Idee! Und weißte was, datt mach ich dann nicht mit ne billige 131/2 Fullyschlampe mit zu schweren Reifen, da kommt für en Freerider für her! Hoffe, das gefällt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Mai 2016)

Und, boah ey, Marathon mit Fully fahren macht den längsten (wurde ja schon festgestellt), mit Fatbike fahren den dicksten (könnte ich auch, habe ich also auch) und mit Freerider dann wohl den härtesten.
Fazit: Billiger in die Pornoindustrie einkaufen war noch nie! Und jeden Tag 10 nackte Friteusen inne Küche! Was will man mehr!?


----------



## criscross (5. Mai 2016)




----------



## anti89 (5. Mai 2016)

Irgendwie kindisch


----------



## cruisingfix (7. Mai 2016)

So.. dann will i mal zum wesentlichen zurück kommen !!

Morgen bei bestem wetter kanns ja wieder losgehn.
Angedacht von meiner seite (jeder kann gerne vorschläge machen) war eine "trainingsrunde" 
Man könnte sagen die Siegtalclassic tour. In die runde von ca 30-40km möchte i so viel wie möglich 
trails einbauen. Die grobe route hab i schon im kopf (wenn auch sonst nicht viel  )
Wer mit mag... gerne....  es sollte jeder gut mit getränk u ausrüstung versorgt sein.
Es könnte heiß werden.... in jeder beziehung   

mfg micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anti89 (7. Mai 2016)

Ich denke ich bin dabei


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Mai 2016)

Meine Frau würde mich leider Killen...


----------



## Reen272 (7. Mai 2016)

Bin dabei


----------



## akimam (7. Mai 2016)

Versuche auch mal wieder dabei zu sein, eine Heim Training Runde finde ich gut.


----------



## anti89 (7. Mai 2016)

Wenns heiß wird fährt der micha bestimmt nackisch


----------



## cruisingfix (8. Mai 2016)

Achtung Achtung...
G.Morgen liebe Reisenden...
Dies is der letzte Aufruf für den "Regionalexpress Hennef u. Umgebung"
Abfahrt um 10h am bekannten treffpunkt.
-Mitfahrer brauchen keine Sitzplatzreservierung
-es besteht freie Abteilungswahl
-schwarzfahren is erlaubt.
Desweiteren wird darauf hingewiesen , das wir bei diesem wetter , die ganze zeit mit offenen Fenstern unterwegs sind.
Sodaß alle Pasagiere beste Aussicht haben.
Unterwegs werden diverse Stops an mehr o. Weniger bekannten "Hotspots" garantiert.

mfg  ihre Zugbegleiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Mai 2016)

Viel Spaß heute! Ich habe nach der langen 75 km/ 1.770 Hm-Runde gestern noch Erholungsbedarf.


----------



## P373 (8. Mai 2016)

Wann kommt denn das Gruppenfoto Andi?


----------



## anti89 (8. Mai 2016)

Heute noch auf jedenFall


----------



## cruisingfix (8. Mai 2016)

Vielleicht sind die Drei noch unterwegs , im flow des Tages gefangen   ...

..hoffe sie sind heil zurück ...von der "Kür" ?!

...i bin ganz schön ko, das ging ja alles wie im flug vorbei   )


----------



## akimam (8. Mai 2016)

War eine super tolle Tour, super Leute, obwohl anstrengend, dennoch happy.


----------



## P373 (8. Mai 2016)

Ja war wirklich wieder super heute. Hat Spaß gemacht und das gute ist, wenn man sich am nächsten Tag im Büro auf den Stuhl setzt, denkt man, dass man auf dem Rad sitzt, da einem die Sitzhöcker noch Schmerzen 
Mit dem Bürostuhl könnte man dann direkt wieder eine Runde drehen


----------



## anti89 (8. Mai 2016)




----------



## anti89 (8. Mai 2016)

Und noch die bilder vom ring


----------



## anti89 (8. Mai 2016)

bei uns war es doch nicht mehr ho chi ming da selbst jero sagte er kann nicht mehr
sind wir nur noch ca 10km und 100hm gefahren und zwar kaldauer grube und aquedukt trail 
und nen neuen haben wir noch probiert


----------



## cruisingfix (8. Mai 2016)

Auf dem ersten bild sind wir ja eher die "Anonymen gipfelstürmer"... 
....gut das wir noch ein zweites in petto haben.
Kann mich nur anschließen... war ne rundrum top tour heute.
Danke an alle mitfahrer...ihr habt alle dazu beigetragen !!

gruß Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike25-00 (9. Mai 2016)

Danke für  die  coole runde. Es hat sehr viel Spaß  gemacht mit euch zu fahren auch wenn es anstrengend  war aber es hat sich gelohnt. Bin gerne wieder  mit dabei

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## cruisingfix (14. Mai 2016)

Hallo Halli...ihr Leute  ...Hört Hört

Eine Info zum Pfingstsonntag :

Das Expeditionsschiff "Flow H.u.U." sticht wieder in See.
Es geht in den Rhein-Sieg Atlantic.
Gesucht wird noch die Besatzung ! Der Anker wird wieder so gegen 10h am Hafen Lidl gelichtet.
-Jedermann/Frau kann anheuern
-egal ob Offizier o. Matrose
-Lohn wäre zu gleichen Anteilen verteilt - Anstrengung u. Erfahrung Freude  
-Jeder sollte seine Ausrüstung dabei haben -u in der Lage,sein Beiboot sicher zu steuern.

Der Kurs ,vom Winde bestimmt, wird uns vielleicht in die Untiefen des HCM-Pfads führen.
Dort wo die Schreie von vielen noch nachhallen.
Vorbei an den Ufern der Agger ... in Richtung ewiges Sandmeer.
Mitreisende sollten die Nacht bei Ihrer Familie noch genießen, den wenn Ihr zurückkommt
haben eure Kinder euch vergeßen   
Sollte Poseidon uns gütig sein- gibts kein Wasser von oben.

Wer läßt sich auf das unbestimmte Abenteuer ein ?!? 

Gruß vom Maskottchen


----------



## Reen272 (14. Mai 2016)

Du lässt dir immer was einfallen ^^
Bin trotz grad erst genesenen Erkältung dabei


----------



## cruisingfix (14. Mai 2016)

...übrigens   -Kanonen sind an Bord verboten- es wird ausschließlich mit Flickzeug geworfen !


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Mai 2016)

Viel Spaß der Runde morgen und allseits gutes Wetter!

Wir waren heute zu zweit unterwegs und konnten einige Sonnenstrahlen und überwiegend trockene Trails genießen. Die Route führte über Hennefer Bahnhofstreppen nach Allner und dann Richtung Altenbödingen. Waldweg links und Serpentinentrail rechts wurden mitgenommen, bevor es im Ort kurz in den Wald und dann links zum Ponyhof-Trail ging. Dem folgte direkt der 20%ige Asphaltanstieg. Nach kurzem Durchschnaufen ging es waldwegs nach Stockum und von dort nach Hönscheid, wo der Kappellentrail wartete. Die beim Abflussrohr ehemals vorhandene Wurzel habe ich wohl seinerzeit wirklich zu 90% weggeschrottet - gut, dass es mit dem Fatty war, sonst hätte es wohl nicht die Wurzel, sondern mich zerlegt.
Nach dem Kappellentrail wurde ein bisschen Drachenflugschanze hoch zu Fuß erkundet, die wollte ich meinem sympathischen Begleiter erst einmal "so" vorstellen. Wird dann beim nächsten mal (mit)genommen...
Weiter ging es mit kleinem Schlenker hoch und zum Märchenwald-Trail. Der ist immer noch recht schlammig im Mittelteil, wer sein Rad sauber halten will, sollte den zur Zeit noch meiden! Oder brezeln, also mal Schlingerkurs um Wurzel, Baum und Stiel. Mund abbuzze und ab der Bank nochmal Fullgaz.
Unten angekommen den Schanzentrail zur Bröhl, die Tanne umzirkelt - Obacht, der Boden dahinter ist lose! - und dann Bremse lööösen und groovig durchsurfen.
Weiter ging es hoch zur Kompression und dort Federwegsausnutzung testen. Das metallische Geräusch beim drüber rauschen kam vermutlich von den Speichen?! Wir hatten noch nicht genug und so ging es über Allner nach Weingartsgasse und Seligental. Dort wurde die steile Abkürzung zur Talsperrenstraße genommen (fast komplett durchgekurbelt) und so landeten wir am Steinbruch Kaldauen. Den Steinbruch von unten linkerhand hoch. Dort wartete eine ganze Horde von Freizeitbikern mit ihren Fullies, scheinbar eine organisierte kl. Veranstaltung vor Ort. Erstmal Gisela besuchen und dort gechillt Anliegern und rollen lassen - yeah, Spaß pür!
Danach zurück zum Steinbruch und den Drop genommen. Fein. Was nun? Aquädukt oder was zum Abschluss? Nach kurzer Überlegung entschieden wir uns für den Todestrail. Auch der war trocken und mein Mitfahrer für meine "Kommandos" zur Linie dankbar.
Zu guter letzt wurde ein alkoholfreies Weizen in der Sieglinde geschlürft. Es ging über die Siegbrücke zurück und schließlich wieder über Bahnhofstreppen zurück nach Geistingen - Abschluss eines rundum gelungenen Nachmittags.
Unterm Strich 800 Hm und 46 Km.


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Mai 2016)

P.S.: Bin gespannt, es könnte brauchbare bewegte Büider geben...


----------



## Reen272 (15. Mai 2016)

Morgen, komme heut direkt mit dem Rad. Weis allerdings nicht ganz genau wie lange ich brauche, also bitte ein paar Minuten warten fals ich nicht rechtzeitig da bin.


----------



## cruisingfix (15. Mai 2016)

Hallo Halli... ihr Leute ...hört hört

Noch is es ruhig im Hafen. Der Dunst der Nacht legt sich langsam, u wirft einen blick frei auf die "Flow H.u.U."
Zufällig vorbei kommende , fragen sich "was wird dort geschehn" ? Wer wird dort an bord gehn"?
Trotz der bewölkung dümpelt der Kahn ruhig vor sich hin, wartent auf eine tapfere Crew.
Manche blicken nur gebannt auf den bildschirm, wagen sich nicht  näher zu kommen, unwissend welch abenteuer auf sie
zukommen könnte.  Es ranken sich mythen u saagen um diesen Ort u seine Reisen.


----------



## cruisingfix (15. Mai 2016)

.... doch   ..siehe da am ende der buckeligen strasse zum Hafen ist ein erster Seemann in sicht.
Die chancen stehn gut das er an bord gelangt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (15. Mai 2016)

Der Hennefer Treff war heute kein "Geisterschiff"...
Dank 5 mann besatzung konnten wir eine schöne "trockene" runde drehn.
Es wurden mind. 42km/400hm gekurbelt... u zwei tapfere Crewmitglieder fuhren sogar noch 20km on top.
... so warten wir schon ungeduldig auf den nächsten So. 

Gruß Micha


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Mai 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> P.S.: Bin gespannt, es könnte brauchbare bewegte Büider geben...


Liebe Leute, so kann es weitergehen...wir haben doch eine wirklich schöne Landschaft und Trails zum er-biken hier....
Also nun die Bilder zu unserer gestrigen Runde zu zweit:

Pfingstgrüße und Happy Trails!


----------



## anti89 (16. Mai 2016)




----------



## cruisingfix (16. Mai 2016)

@andi.... applaus


----------



## Ghostrider17 (16. Mai 2016)

Cooles viedeo Andy krasser Typ da auf einem Rad


----------



## anti89 (17. Mai 2016)

Ich habs mal versucht mim schneiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reen272 (17. Mai 2016)

Schönes Video  leider nicht alle trails drauf die wir gefahren sind.

Gibt es das Video vll auch in besserer Auflösung?


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Mai 2016)

Schön, wenn man nicht weit fahren muss, um bei Interesse auch einmal den Trail-Horizont zu erweitern...persönliches bisheriges Highlight 2016 um Wuppertal und Solingen:

Mancher sieht auch nur gern ein schönes Video...


----------



## cruisingfix (21. Mai 2016)

Hallo Halli... ihr Leute.. hört hört

Info zu So.
Der Hennefer Circus "Kurbeldiesdas" is wieder auf Tournee.
Die Vorstellung beginnt wie gewohnt um 10h am lidl.
...das besondere  "die mitfahrer sind die Artisten"

-jeder hat einen Logenplatz
-es gibt meist wilde tiere zu bestaunen (amseln,hase u. manchmal sogar Rehe)
-der Eintritt is kostenlos
-technische Austattung is sehr vielseitig u wird von jedem selbst bestimmt
(26 ,27,5 ,29  hardtail o fully  ..egal)
-jeder sollte allerdings das passende Kostüm tragen
-in den pausen gibt es meist riegelfutter  
- Manege is dies mal "die wahnbachtalsperre"

gruß  vom clown


----------



## Bike25-00 (21. Mai 2016)

Hallo in den Circus

das klingt gut... da wollen wir doch mal schauen welches Kostüm  man findet im Keller  

gruss thorsten


----------



## anti89 (21. Mai 2016)

den Circus lasse ich mir nicht entgehen


----------



## Reen272 (21. Mai 2016)

Hey da bin ich dabei, diesmal sogar mit anderen Rad ( sofern ich die Bremse hinkriege, stand 1 1/2 in der Garage  )

Reen

Ps. Bei den Wildtieren hast du die Wildsau vergessen


----------



## Reen272 (21. Mai 2016)

Ähm muss meinen Auftritt in der mangnege leider absagen, meine bessere Hälfte würde gerne über den hennefer stadtflohmarkt flanieren :/


----------



## Heitzer77 (21. Mai 2016)

Reen272 schrieb:


> Ähm muss meinen Auftritt in der mangnege leider absagen, meine bessere Hälfte würde gerne über den hennefer stadtflohmarkt flanieren :/



Kann sie doch


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Mai 2016)

Reen272 schrieb:


> Hey da bin ich dabei
> Ps. Bei den Wildtieren hast du die Wildsau vergessen





Reen272 schrieb:


> Ähm muss meinen Auftritt in der mangnege leider absagen, meine bessere Hälfte würde gerne über den hennefer stadtflohmarkt flanieren :/



P.S. Das Stollenpantoffelheldchen wurde ebenso vergessen...  Aber ich glaube, das ist ein Wald- und kein Wildtier.


----------



## cruisingfix (22. Mai 2016)

G.morgen...
es zieht eine wetterfront der unangenehmen art ran, sollte diese uns zu nahe kommen
verkürzen wir die runde. Denkt an eine regenjacke...!

..bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (22. Mai 2016)

Danke an alle mitfahrer/Artisten heute. Wir hatten eine sehr schöne Vorstellung/tour.
...in ca 3,5 std wurden über 30km/700 hm gekurbelt.
..wetter war top. Flugshows u kopfballspiele gingen halbwegs glimpflich aus (gute besserung).
Alle 9 biker haben die runde um die talsperre gemeistert.   Applaus...

..lieber gruß   ...bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## Reen272 (22. Mai 2016)

Bin dann doch nochmal alleine ne kleine Runde bei der Talsperre gefahren, war sich super mit neuen bike


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Mai 2016)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike! Was für eines ist das? Schaut gut aus, was man so auf dem Foto sehen kann.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Mai 2016)

Versenderbike aus Bonn


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Mai 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Versenderbike aus Bonn


Ich komme zwar noch immer nicht drauf, welches genau, aber jetzt isser auf jeden schon mal bereit für ne schraege Trailrunde inne Eifel, wennz mal wieder feucht und dreckich inne Jahreszeit iss... muss man sich nur mal körperlich raustrauen, aussem homethread


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Mai 2016)

Er ist ein Radonaut, nu wirstet aba wissen !


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Mai 2016)

Ich fraggelte nach dem Modell, nicht nach der Marke, dear.


----------



## Reen272 (23. Mai 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Er ist ein Radonaut, nu wirstet aba wissen !



Richtig erkannt, ist ein Radeon slide 150 e2 von 2014. Hat gestern seine ersten wirklichen Abfahrten gesehen, davor war es ein Garagen Kind welches 1-2 auf Wald Autobahnen gefahren wurde^^


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Mai 2016)

150....na, da geht ja was....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Mai 2016)

Federweg wird überbewertet.
Genau wie Matratzen und Duschen auch


----------



## bibi1952 (24. Mai 2016)

Reen272 schrieb:


> Richtig erkannt, ist ein Radeon slide 150 e2 von 2014. Hat gestern seine ersten wirklichen Abfahrten gesehen, davor war es ein Garagen Kind welches 1-2 auf Wald Autobahnen gefahren wurde^^


Dann werden wir heute abend mal die Federwege voll ausschöpfen.
Tourstrecke ist bereits umgestellt.
VG 
Werner


----------



## anti89 (24. Mai 2016)

Ist am donnerstag jemand unterwegs, wenn das wetter passt?


----------



## Reen272 (24. Mai 2016)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Dann werden wir heute abend mal die Federwege voll ausschöpfen.
> Tourstrecke ist bereits umgestellt.
> VG
> Werner



Wunderbar, bin ich mal gespannt was das bike so drauf hat ^^


----------



## akimam (25. Mai 2016)

anti89 schrieb:


> Ist am donnerstag jemand unterwegs, wenn das wetter passt?


Wäre dabei!


----------



## Reen272 (25. Mai 2016)

Hätte grundsätzlich auch Interesse, kann aber nicht sagen ob ich es schaffe. Würde mich also wen es mit der Uhrzeit passt, mit einklinken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akimam (25. Mai 2016)

Gut, 10 Uhr Lidl? Oder später?


----------



## anti89 (25. Mai 2016)

11uhr wäre mir lieber wenn das ok ist


----------



## akimam (25. Mai 2016)

Ok, 11 Uhr


----------



## anti89 (25. Mai 2016)

was fahen wir denn morgen fully oder fatty?


----------



## akimam (25. Mai 2016)

Fully, wäre mir lieber☺


----------



## anti89 (25. Mai 2016)

ok dann 11uhr mit fully am lidl 
wo fahrn ma denn hin?


----------



## akimam (25. Mai 2016)

Mal kiecke, werden schon was finden.


----------



## anti89 (26. Mai 2016)

so nochmal kleiner aufruf an alle 
heute um 11uhr am lidl wer lust hat


----------



## Reen272 (26. Mai 2016)

Schaffe es leider nicht, aber euch viel Spaß bei den wunderschönen Wetter


----------



## cruisingfix (28. Mai 2016)

Hallo halli... ihr leute...  hört hört

Info für So. den XXVIII  Mai

Es stehn wieder die Allwöchentlichen "Riegel u. Spiele" an.
In dieser kleinen unbeugsamen Enklave werden tapfere Gladiatoren gesucht.

-Waffenausbildung am  (26 -27,5- 29) sollte jeder haben.
-schutzausrüstung macht sinn
-gekämpt wird außschließlich gegen "Erschöpfung u. den inneren Schweinehund"
-die Arena ist weitläufig... u wartet immer wieder mit überraschungen auf.
-vielleicht wird es auch ne lockere trainingsrunde... wer weis

"Nur das Wetter könnte uns die show vermiesen" ...das müßen wir im auge behalten.

gruß  cruisingfix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rodriguez06 (28. Mai 2016)

Super Micha! Das macht Lust mal wieder mitzufahren.  

Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## anti89 (28. Mai 2016)

ruuuudii 
wir hatten schon sorge um dich weil man nix mehr von dir gehört(gelesen)hat


----------



## cruisingfix (28. Mai 2016)

....wir vermißen dich... Rudi.
Ein treuer begleiter in einigen schlachten... jetzt müßen wir auf gutes wetter hoffen
...um ein baldiges wiedersehn zu feiern. Es wird mit kettenöl angestoßen


----------



## Rodriguez06 (28. Mai 2016)




----------



## Reen272 (28. Mai 2016)

Ich werde mit neuer Rüstung und neuen 26er natürlich auch mit dabei sein 

Reen


----------



## cruisingfix (29. Mai 2016)

G.morgen ...liebe mitstreiter
...studiere gerade das wetter... u im moment siehts noch ok aus.
..habe die runde für uns so geplant das wir jeder zeit abkürzen/abbrechen können.
Es is recht warm mit ca 15-16 grad... da könnte man ein paar tropfen ertragen.

...also bis gleich   .

.


----------



## cruisingfix (29. Mai 2016)

Also... möchte mich auf diesem wege nochmal bei allen Mitfahrern/innen bedanken....
...wir hatten heute auf unseren ca. 33km/620 hm  top wetter (besser wie gedacht).
...Franco hat die doppelte km-leistung bewältigt... applaus  
- alle sind heil wieder zurück....  hurra

mfg   Micha

....bis zum nächsten mal.
.


----------



## delphi1507 (3. Juni 2016)

Hallo Segler Gemeinde!

Legt das Schiff am Sonntag ab? Müsste einen testweise verbauten dämpfer testen und mein stamm gelände ist wohl etwas verwässert  Stichwort Ahr im generalanzeiger bonn...
Gruß Sven


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Juni 2016)

Für dich wohl leider etwas zu früh, aber es geht auf jeden Fall etwas um 9.00 Uhr ab Warther Kreisel. Viel Spaß beim Lidl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (3. Juni 2016)

Ihhh 900....


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Juni 2016)

Hat man mehr vom Tag, wenn man dann zwischen 12 und 12.30 Uhr zurück ist. Ich glaub, das steck ich mal deiner Frau.


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Juni 2016)

Und da es ja die letzten Tage immer schön fleißig geregnet bzw. vielmehr die Trails gegossen hat, dürfen sich diese beiden dann mal direkt am Sonntag austoben.


----------



## Reen272 (3. Juni 2016)

Denke ist das selbe wie letzten Sonntag, Wetter war schlecht angekündigt aber blieb dann aus  Ich möchte auf jeden Fall ne Runde drehen, egal was das Wetter macht ^^


----------



## sun909 (3. Juni 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Für dich wohl leider etwas zu früh, aber es geht auf jeden Fall etwas um 9.00 Uhr ab Warther Kreisel. Viel Spaß beim Lidl.



Senile Bettflucht der Senioren? 09.00 Uhr, ächz...

Viel Spaß mit den dicken Pellen, speziell am HR (Trailking?) darfst du ordentlich pumpen, hehe 

grüße


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Juni 2016)

Reifen werden überbewertet ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider17 (3. Juni 2016)

wieso denn 9uhr ?  
@Trail Surfer du fährst in einer anderen Gruppe mit ? 

Gruss Gero


----------



## akimam (3. Juni 2016)

Bin am Sonntag um 10 am Lidl. 
Grüße


----------



## delphi1507 (3. Juni 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Senile Bettflucht der Senioren? 09.00 Uhr, ächz...
> 
> Viel Spaß mit den dicken Pellen, speziell am HR (Trailking?) darfst du ordentlich pumpen, hehe
> 
> grüße


Nur trailsurfer der Rest seniorengerecht um 1000... ahr kann man wohl knicken ohne schwimmweste ...


----------



## delphi1507 (3. Juni 2016)

Ghostrider17 schrieb:


> wieso denn 9uhr ?
> @Trail Surfer du fährst in einer anderen Gruppe mit ?
> 
> Gruss Gero


Scheint so..


----------



## cruisingfix (3. Juni 2016)

...ich freue mich schon am So.  auf eine illustre Gesellschaft bei einer unserer kl.Runden.
Es könnte sehr schlammig werden, doch solang das Wasser nicht von oben kommt ,
freu i mich schon.  "Let the games beginn"  ... 

Gruß an alle mitleser/fahrer ..


----------



## sun909 (3. Juni 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Nur trailsurfer der Rest seniorengerecht um 1000... ahr kann man wohl knicken ohne schwimmweste ...



Gehst uns fremd  ?

Termin Mo hast gesehen?

Grüße


----------



## delphi1507 (3. Juni 2016)

Ja Montag muss ich arbeiten und hab nachmittags die Kids....
Wir sehen uns spätestens übernächsten Freitag


----------



## delphi1507 (3. Juni 2016)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> ...ich freue mich schon am So.  auf eine illustre Gesellschaft bei einer unserer kl.Runden.
> Es könnte sehr schlammig werden, doch solang das Wasser nicht von oben kommt ,
> freu i mich schon.  "Let the games beginn"  ...
> 
> Gruß an alle mitleser/fahrer ..


Fangopackung? 

Nene du Lust vorher mir dem föhnwagen die Strecke trocken föhnen....


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Juni 2016)

@Ghostrider17 Ab und an das ist der Ursprungstreff dieses Threads (les dir mal die ersmit ein paar konditionsstärkeren Bikern wir bekommen Sonntag um 14 Uhr Besuch, dazu ist 10 Uhr Treff und Tour und Duschen mir etwas zu knapp und an den Rest, keine Angst ich beehre euch bestimmt noch hin und wieder, auch ohne Ankündigung

Lieber Querschütz, wenn man sich mal zu was mehr und mehr traut sind Reifen eher eine zusätzliche Versicherung, solange man nicht der Ei-Fell-Fahrtechnikgott ist. Habe die Ehre
Kannst ja bei dem Wetter dir gerne hier mal selbstpersönlich mit Semislick und Nobby Nic die Ehre geben, trau dich ich freu mich (auf Bilder und B-richt)


----------



## sun909 (4. Juni 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> @Ghostrider17 ...(les dir mal die ersmit ein paar konditionsstärkeren Bikern....



Kann das mal jemand im Besitz des Wörterbuchs "Trailsurfer>Deutsch" übersetzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reen272 (4. Juni 2016)

Ich glaube er wollte sagen das er sich mal die ersten Beiträge in diesen Thread durchlesen soll ( wegen der Uhrzeit) und das um 9 Uhr die Konditions stärkeren Fahrer fahren.

Meine Interpretation^^


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Juni 2016)

Lieber Materialfetischist  Nobby Nic und Co sind schon seit langem auf Rädern in eifler Garagen montiert ! Es ist ein guter Reifen mit digitalem Grenzbereich. Entweder man hasst ihn oder man fährt ihn. Ebenso wurden in eifler Garagen auch schon von Aspen bis Minion und magische Marie so ziemlich alle Kategorien von Pellen gesichtet. Ja selbst der knauserige Eifler teste mal gerne. Aba ... nie hat er, wenn er sich wiedermal ne Ratsche am Bein oder Kopp geholt hat, seine Reifen beschimpft. Liegt doch das übel der meisten Flugeinlagen zwischen Lenkstange und Sattel. Von daher ... ride on und sammel Gummipunkte .... eeeeh Er-Fahr-Rung.


----------



## cruisingfix (4. Juni 2016)

Hallo halli.. ihr Leut.. hört hört	<- Achtung , versuch eines running gags.

Info zum morgigen Sonntag :

Die Hennefer Klinik "Waskurbelndieda" macht erneut einen Betriebsausflug !
Treffpunkt zum start ..um 10h am lidl.
Alle Patienten können teilnehmen (u auch die,die es werden möchten) 
-egal ob kassenpatient o privat versichert -jeder fährt sowieso auf eigenes risiko.  
-anonyme kettenöltrinker
-reifenbreitfanatiker
-ohjatrail Kranke
-depressive Wieweitnoch Frager
-vegane Riegelsuchties

vielleicht kommt auch der ein o andere Schamane mit, der die hand über uns hält,
damit wir nicht naß von oben werden.
Fangopackung sind morgen inklusive. 

Lieber gruß... vom Stationszivi 

PS: Tourvorschläge ?! ...wer kennt die dicksten schlammlöcher !?!


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Juni 2016)

Ja, sicher Douze Point @ Reen und @ Gummischinder 

Ach so, wie hoch ist denn der Rollwiderstand des Running Gags? Vielleicht montier ich den auch mal, aber nur hinten.

@ Tourenvorschlag: Das Hanfbachtal (ich meine jetzt nicht die Forstwegstrecke in Richtung Wellesberg) ist pickepackevoll mit Matschjedööns...ride on!


----------



## Ghostrider17 (4. Juni 2016)

Ah.... Also Rene würde ich dich nicht kennen, könnte man denken ein worldcup Fahrer steckt hinter dem Namen Trailsurfer ;-) Das entscheidende auf dem Trail sind sicher nicht die Reifen ))


----------



## thommy88 (4. Juni 2016)

Das ist aber gemein 



Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Juni 2016)

Lass ihn doch. Hab ich kein Problem mit, auch wenn ich nicht gefragt wurde.


----------



## Ghostrider17 (4. Juni 2016)

Hey ist doch nur Spaß , hatte eigentlich  mit gerechnet das Rene es auch mit Humor nimmt  
War halt ein Schnappschuss


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Juni 2016)

Ghostrider17 schrieb:


> Hey ist doch nur Spaß , hatte eigentlich  mit gerechnet das Rene es auch mit Humor nimmt
> War halt ein Schnappschuss


Ich fahr gern mit dir Gero- bist zwa kein konditionelles Vorbild mehr aber fahrtechnisch schon!
Frische Grüße aus dem Wald, ganz schön schawül hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider17 (4. Juni 2016)

Danke Rene ich lasse es mal so stehen obwohl....... Das schreit nach einer Challenge ;-)


----------



## cruisingfix (4. Juni 2016)

Challenge ?! .... das is aufregend...  (schnipp mit finger)..mache streckenposten..
.... leute leute.....  wo is das nächste wettbüro ?! 
....wer organisiert strohballen ?!  
... TV rechte   ..werden vergeben... 
...pressekonferenz ?!
....


----------



## Ghostrider17 (4. Juni 2016)

Ich lach mich weg  .... Geil Micha !!Also ich setz alles auf mich .....mich kriegt keiner


----------



## anti89 (4. Juni 2016)

Wann ist streckenbegehung für die challenge?


----------



## Ghostrider17 (4. Juni 2016)

Keine Einschränkung meinerseits ! Ihr gebt vor .....ich fahre  
Mal abwarten was Trailsurfer sagt


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Juni 2016)

Trailsurfer sagt erst einmal Urlaub 11.-25. in Bella Italia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider17 (4. Juni 2016)

Cool .... Deal  erstmal schönen Urlaub! So ein Event braucht ja eh Zeit für Planung und Organisation 
Bis dahin bin ich aber leider wieder top fit


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Juni 2016)

Trailsurfer dann haste ja morgen noch zeit schlage den sanften Anstieg neben dem ponnyhoftrail vor .

Alternativ oder besser zusätzlich danach  die staubtrockene Piste links hoch wenn man von der drachebflugschanze runterkommt.... und nein.ich meine nicht die forstautbahn


----------



## cruisingfix (4. Juni 2016)

Ach... i durchschaue die taktik ... rene studiert die italienischen gewohnheiten..
..um vorbereitet zu sein !!! Clever.


----------



## Ghostrider17 (4. Juni 2016)

Also ehrlich gesagt dachte ich nicht nur an eine Bergwertung, denn das hat ja weniger mit Kondition als mehr mit Kraft zu tun.... Es soll ja spannend sein  
Eher ein Rundkurs wo es auf alles ankommt.


----------



## thommy88 (4. Juni 2016)

Macht doch den stoneman im Erzgebirge. Wer schafft es in 3,2 oder sogar 1 Tag. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Juni 2016)

Ich mach jetzt erstmal Zwangspause vorm Urlaub, habe mir vorhin ein paar Pins ins Schienbein gerammt. Melde mich nach den Ferien wieder. cu


----------



## thommy88 (4. Juni 2016)

Schönen Urlaub.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Juni 2016)

Mille Grazie.


----------



## Ghostrider17 (4. Juni 2016)

Ähwer bitte nicht ? 
Also wer austeilt .... Nun gut. 
Keine Challenge  
Bis dahin .... Entspann dich. 

Ciao Ragazzo, und schönen Urlaub.


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Juni 2016)

Era un equivoco!
Ich hab nicht ausgeteilt, ich habe nur gesagt das du in _konditioneller_ Hinsicht kein Vorbild (mehr) bist. Darf ich das mit gesundem Selbstbewusstsein sagen oder war daran etwas überheblich und wenn ja, bitte, was?
Grazie per gli saluti, salve!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider17 (4. Juni 2016)

Kann ich so nicht bestätigen , bei unseren Touren ist es bis jetzt immer so gewesen .... In der Zeit wo du Fahrrad fährst habe ich etliche km auf dem Hinterrad , paar auf dem Vorderrad , zich Hügel übersprungen etliche Skills geübt und kaum Gradeaus gefahren einfach weil es mir so mehr Spaß macht und mich auspowert. 
Wenn du dann mal erster hochgefahren bist , dann weil ich es nicht als Challenge gesehen habe. Aber das gilt es herauszufinden jeder misst sich doch gerne


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Juni 2016)

Ich schrub doch schon auf der Vorseite, dass ich gern mit dir fahre. Was willst denn noch?


----------



## sun909 (4. Juni 2016)

Popcorn!


----------



## cruisingfix (4. Juni 2016)

...er will doch nur spielen..... wir sind alle bikoliker  ..


----------



## Ghostrider17 (4. Juni 2016)

Darum geht's doch garnicht, das wir eine schöne Gruppe sind ist doch klar. 
Ich bin halt so ein Wettbewerbstyp , und dachte eine Herausforderung gelesen zu haben 
Also tuto bene


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Juni 2016)

Bleibt alle heil und gesund, liebe Leut! Ich hab ja jetzt Zeit zum auskurieren. Shit, wo ist hier der Grappa-Smiley?


----------



## Reen272 (4. Juni 2016)

Aua, deswegen also immer diese Schienbein schoner Fahrer ^^


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Juni 2016)

Ich wollte ja nur Reifen einfahren. Aber jener einer Sprung, den hab ich wohl unterschätzt...wieder eine Lektion gelernt!


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Juni 2016)

Ghostrider17 schrieb:


> Also ehrlich gesagt dachte ich nicht nur an eine Bergwertung, denn das hat ja weniger mit Kondition als mehr mit Kraft zu tun.... Es soll ja spannend sein
> Eher ein Rundkurs wo es auf alles ankommt.


Bad ems bikepark ohne schutteln 3runden am Stück?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (5. Juni 2016)

G.morgen...
wettervorhersage sieht erstaunlich gut aus, es sollte ein trockenes zeitfenster für uns da sein.

@Rudi... würde mich freuen wenn du mit dabei bist.


.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (5. Juni 2016)

Hi Micha,

bei mir klappt es heute nicht, familiäre Verpflichtungen. 
Euch viel Spaß heute!


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Juni 2016)

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/suche?q=Sunnrace


----------



## anti89 (7. Juni 2016)

du bist zu langsam susanne hat 11-42 geordert und ich 11-40z


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Juni 2016)




----------



## Heitzer77 (7. Juni 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/suche?q=Sunnrace


Super, Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (10. Juni 2016)

Bei dem Tempo der letzten Runde brauchen wir eher 42x 9/30


----------



## Reen272 (11. Juni 2016)

Wäre mal für weniger Tempo dafür wieder mehr trail's


----------



## delphi1507 (11. Juni 2016)

Ok dann schlage ich mal ein Auswärtsspiel vor und ich guide.... aber dann nachher keine Beschwerden..... alles trails bergab... forstwege hoch dazwischen quasi null transfair strecke.... 
Wird aber Anfang Juli oder Ende August werden, bis das klappt!


----------



## cruisingfix (11. Juni 2016)

...das wäre sicher einmal eine Reise wert  (@delphi)


----------



## Reen272 (11. Juni 2016)

Ich bin auch schon ne runde am planen, brauche nur noch ein anständiges programm wo man das machen kann :/


----------



## anti89 (11. Juni 2016)

Ich bin auch für weniger tempo und mehr trails


----------



## delphi1507 (11. Juni 2016)

Och ich weiß wo.... und das Angebot da würde locker ohne doppelt zu fahren für 2Monate Lidl Treff reichen....


----------



## delphi1507 (11. Juni 2016)

@ anti89 Wird auch schön langsam.... wer da so losballert ist spätestens nach der ersten auffahrt tot....
Und dank interessanter trails runter wird der schnitt nicht über 11km/h steigen..... 
 @ Rest fatty ist da eher sehr ungünstig...


----------



## thommy88 (11. Juni 2016)

Dann Versuch ich befinden Termin auch mal wieder dabei zu sein.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## delphi1507 (11. Juni 2016)

Klappt schon Tommy....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (11. Juni 2016)

Ohne Faty   ... kann i garnicht   
...davon abgesehn.. mit dem Farley komm i am besten zurecht...egal wolang.
Langsames Tempo kommt mir da entgegen...


----------



## delphi1507 (11. Juni 2016)

Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr .
aber beschwer dich nicht wenn dir der trail ausgeht....


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Juni 2016)

...wozu man noch nicht mal ins Ahrtal fahren muss, ich denke da z.B. an eine bestimmte Stelle im Kapellentrail, mit dicken Schluffen und nassem Stein drunter....kann es lustig werden.


----------



## akimam (11. Juni 2016)

Reen272 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch schon ne runde am planen, brauche nur noch ein anständiges programm wo man das machen kann :/


BaseCamp von Garmin und OSM Karte gibt's alles kostenlos im Speicher.


----------



## cruisingfix (11. Juni 2016)

Hallo halli.. ihr leut.. hört hört

Morgen gehn die Gläubigen "All Terrain biker" wieder auf  Wallfahrt.
...unsere Reise startet am Hennef/lidl um 10h.
Es führt uns quer durch mutter natur. An heiligen stätten wie dem "HCM" vorbei.
- jeder kann mit...egal ob er an 26/27,5/o. 29 glaubt.
-geopfert wird hoffentlich nur schweiß u gummi ....kein blut.
-unsere nahrung wird asketisch sein. 

Sollte zorn der götter uns in form von übelstem wetter erwischen...werden wir in demut abbrechen.
...seit also auf alles vorbereitet... 

Gruß vom Meßdiener...


----------



## Reen272 (12. Juni 2016)

Weis jemand was von unseren drei verletzten?


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Juni 2016)

Oh shitt gute Besserung!


----------



## cruisingfix (12. Juni 2016)

Das war heute eine tour der Leiden...   wünsche auch auf diesem weg "gute besserung"
.. 
mfg


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Juni 2016)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Das war heute eine tour der Leiden...   wünsche auch auf diesem weg "gute besserung"
> ..
> mfg


Das klingt nicht gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (13. Juni 2016)

"LdS(Lernen durch Schmerz)-Tortour"?

Dabei ist der René doch gar nicht da 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Juni 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> "LdS(Lernen durch Schmerz)-Tortour"?
> 
> Dabei ist der René doch gar nicht da
> 
> Gute Besserung!


Wer mich neckt, der liebt mich!


Saluti di Matera/Basilikata


----------



## cruisingfix (18. Juni 2016)

Hallo...
wollte die info geben... das i morgen nicht am start bin.
..wünsche euch allen gute fahrt...  

gruß M.


----------



## Bike25-00 (18. Juni 2016)

Hallo

Ich bin morgen ebenfalls morgen nicht mit am Start. ...
Wünsche  einen schönen regen /- und unfall freien Ausflug

Gruss t.


----------



## anti89 (18. Juni 2016)

Ich auch nicht Gruß andy


----------



## Reen272 (18. Juni 2016)

Ich ebenfalls nicht 

Wie wäre wen wir Dienstag so ab 18-19 Uhr ne runde fahren. Muss ja nicht so lange sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akimam (19. Juni 2016)

Wäre dabei. Grüße Susanne


----------



## anti89 (19. Juni 2016)

wenn ich von der di nachmittag frei hab komme ich auch mit


----------



## anti89 (21. Juni 2016)

Also ich hab heute nachmittag kurzfristig frei 
also können wir von mir aus auch früher starten
@akimam  wat fahrn wa denn fully oder fatty


----------



## akimam (21. Juni 2016)

Wegen mir, kann ab 16:30


----------



## Reen272 (21. Juni 2016)

Ich kann leider nicht, muss um 18 in Köln sein, Fußball gucken  so nen Mist. Aber immerhin hab ich was früher frei dann kann ich noch ne kleine Runde mit den neuen Rad drehen


----------



## cruisingfix (22. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
mal so in die Runde...
angedacht u mit einigen schon besprochen..haben wir geplant
am So. mit dem Zug von Hennef aus das Siegtal bis Herchen rauf zu fahren.
Dort gehts zum Heilbrunnentrail u Ringwall... retour dann zum ausrollen mit den Bikes.
Die Zugfahrt kostet ca. 7-8 €  ...wir treffen uns um "9.30h" am Lidl !!
Also mal sehn  ...  

Mfg


----------



## delphi1507 (22. Juni 2016)

Och manno Sonntag kann ich nicht

Gesendet von meinem ASUS_Z010D mit Tapatalk


----------



## anti89 (22. Juni 2016)

Ixh kann auch nicht (verkaufsoffener Sonntag)


----------



## delphi1507 (22. Juni 2016)

1 Woche schieben  büdde


----------



## cruisingfix (23. Juni 2016)

...oder wir fahren 2 mal hin.... is cool dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike25-00 (23. Juni 2016)

Hallo

Klingt sehr interessant.  Wie sieht es  denn dann zeitlich  aus? Die Tour dauert dann zeitlich  wie immer oder eher den ganzen  Tag?


----------



## delphi1507 (23. Juni 2016)

Etwas länger denke ich so 15 1530....


----------



## cruisingfix (24. Juni 2016)

also i denke  wenn alles normal läuft  sind wir gegen 14h zurück...
kurz nach 10h in den zug... 10.30h vor ort... 3-3 1/2 std fahrzeit ..
..hoffe es regnet nicht.


----------



## Reen272 (24. Juni 2016)

Bis jetzt soll das Wetter ja ideal sein, nur recht hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit


----------



## cruisingfix (24. Juni 2016)

Luftfeuchtigkeit wird durch breite Reifen verdrängt...  

Regen von oben- kann nicht toleriert werden ... ;-)


----------



## delphi1507 (24. Juni 2016)

Nass von oben macht sauber....
Nass von unten dreckig....
Was ist besser ....
Ich bin lieber sauber...


----------



## cruisingfix (24. Juni 2016)

... i bin lieber ein "Saubär"... )


----------



## delphi1507 (24. Juni 2016)

Hatte letztes Wochenende das Vergnügen....


----------



## akimam (25. Juni 2016)

Bin dabei. 
Grüße Susanne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reen272 (25. Juni 2016)

Bin auch wieder dabei


----------



## cruisingfix (25. Juni 2016)

Also....dann fass i mal zusammen
Treffpunkt morgen um 9.30h am lidl  !!!
Wir fahren dann gemeintschaftlich rüber zum hennefer bahnhof,
ziehen ein paar tickets (ca. 7-8€ pro person, bitte möglichst kleines geld dabei haben)
...dann gehts mit dem zug nach herchen. Wir fahren erst richtung heilbrunnen rauf, dann
den trail runter. Danach gehts zum ringwall hoch um die abfahrt mitzunehmen.
Rückweg auf dem sattel dann gemütlich an der sieg entlang.
Ringwall könnten wir bei bedarf sogar zweimal in angriff nehmen.... mal sehn.
Hoffen wir mal ,wie immer, auf trockenes wetter.... sonst schreib i hier morgenfrüh nochmal.
Freu mich auf bekannte u unbekannte mitfahrer....
Helm usw.  sollte jeder mitführen...
Die tour wird ca. 30-35km haben... u um 15h zum fußball sollten alle wieder gesund u munter
zuhause sein.   

Gruss  M.   ..


----------



## cruisingfix (25. Juni 2016)

PS.   ...der zug fährt kurz nach 10h ab.... da sollten wir pünktlich sein...


----------



## Bike25-00 (25. Juni 2016)

Super ich bin mit dabei


----------



## delphi1507 (25. Juni 2016)




----------



## skaster (26. Juni 2016)

Hallo Zusammen, dann sagt mal wie der Zustand im Moment ist. Ich bin nächste Woche wieder in Herchen und wollte die ein oder andere Runde mit dem Dicken drehen. Sollte also jemand Zeit finden mich zu begleiten, wäre ich nicht abgeneigt. Es ist mir natürlich bewusst, dass ihr wohl normalerweise arbeiten müsst, während ich den Luxus habe meine Freizeit über den ganzen Tag zu verteilen.
Ich weise aber auch auf meinen mangelhaften Fitnesszustand hin, bin in den letzten drei Wochen nicht aufs Rad gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Juni 2016)

skaster schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen, dann sagt mal wie der Zustand im Moment ist. Ich bin nächste Woche wieder in Herchen und wollte die ein oder andere Runde mit dem Dicken drehen. Sollte also jemand Zeit finden mich zu begleiten, wäre ich nicht abgeneigt. Es ist mir natürlich bewusst, dass ihr wohl normalerweise arbeiten müsst, während ich den Luxus habe meine Freizeit über den ganzen Tag zu verteilen.
> Ich weise aber auch auf meinen mangelhaften Fitnesszustand hin, bin in den letzten drei Wochen nicht aufs Rad gekommen


Bin heute zurückgekommen aus den Ferien und auch nicht gefahren. Wann wäre das dann konkret, Christoph?


----------



## cruisingfix (26. Juni 2016)

Ein kleines Resume` zur heutigen tour...
12 mann/frau gingen auf die reise das siegtal rauf.
Die meisten von uns haben vorher noch ein DB-ticketwieziehichspiel durchgemacht, 
doch das hat nur nerven/€  u keine körner gekostet... 
Heilbrunnentrail haben wir gekurbelt.... dann rauf zum ringwall (das hat körner gekostet)
...die beliebte abfahrt wurde auf vielfälltige art gemeistert.  Alle gesund u munter - hurra.
...dann rückfahrt zum auskurbeln...mit Nachtisch höhe Merten rauf.
Das bißchen regen hat nicht weh getan...u so möchte i sagen : "das war eine schöne tour"
ca. 45km/650hm

Danke an Alle  ....


----------



## Rodriguez06 (26. Juni 2016)

Ein paar Impressionen der heutigen Tour.


----------



## delphi1507 (26. Juni 2016)

skaster schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen, dann sagt mal wie der Zustand im Moment ist. Ich bin nächste Woche wieder in Herchen und wollte die ein oder andere Runde mit dem Dicken drehen. Sollte also jemand Zeit finden mich zu begleiten, wäre ich nicht abgeneigt. Es ist mir natürlich bewusst, dass ihr wohl normalerweise arbeiten müsst, während ich den Luxus habe meine Freizeit über den ganzen Tag zu verteilen.
> Ich weise aber auch auf meinen mangelhaften Fitnesszustand hin, bin in den letzten drei Wochen nicht aufs Rad gekommen


Den Luxus hab ich auch
... ab August wieder deutlich mehr und leichter als im Moment...


----------



## skaster (27. Juni 2016)

@Trail Surfer Hallo René, hallo @delphi1507 
bin eben in Herchen angekommen und zu allen Schandtaten bereit. Donnerstag werde ich wohl morgens erst einmal nach Krefeld düsen, unsere Hündin darf zum Zahnarzt und das ist bei einer 16,5 Jahre alten Golden Hündin sicherlich kein Standardeingriff mehr, da sie eine Vollnarkose (wenn auch nur leicht) bekommt. Kann ja das letzte Mal sein. Also morgen und Mittwoch bin ich komplett beplanbar, Donnerstag evtl. ab Nachmittag, Freitag hau ich hier nach dem Frühstück wieder ab.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## delphi1507 (27. Juni 2016)

Eventuell ginge di, mi oder do ab Mittag früher nachmittag muss ich aber noch klären


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Juni 2016)

Wir fahren morgen um 11 Uhr ab Lidl.


----------



## skaster (28. Juni 2016)

Danke René @Trail Surfer  für's guiden, jetzt darfst du mal abschließend vergleichen, mein Garmin gesteht mir, bereinigt, genau 502 Hm zu. Von dir möchte ich jetzt bitte >600 hören.


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Juni 2016)

Einigen wir uns auf 599..
Ja, Dank auch von mir für die schöne gemeinsame Runde bei schönem Wetter und die ebenso geselligen Biers danach.


----------



## delphi1507 (28. Juni 2016)

Sehr vereehrte mit Segler der MS langsam Rauf und danach gepflegt Runter,

Hiermit lade ich für kommenden Sonntag zum Auswärtsspiel ein! 
Treffpunkt Seilbahnparkplatz Altenahr Uhrzeit verhandelbar!(10-11)

Der Trailhunrigen Mannschaft wird ein mehr Trailiges Menü geboten, es werden so etwa 25 vielleicht auch 30km 
Und irgendwas zwischen 800 und 1000hm geboten. 
Tempo ist langsam!
Es wird eher Technische Kost geben S1 bis S2 zwei Stellen eventuell S3(und daher nicht Anfänger geeignet, es sei denn euch macht stellen Weise schieben nix aus), es ist keine Schande Stellen auszulassen! Je nach Witterung und Tagesform fährt auch der Guide nicht alles.....
Wenn gewünscht gibt es die Möglichkeit an einigen Stellen zu üben,  aber wenn möglich nicht an jeder kehre(umsetzen ist nicht erforderlich) . Material dafür wird mitgeführt...

Die Manschaftsstärke ist demnach auf 12 Mitsegler zu begrenzen. 
Jeder fährt  auf eigene Verantwortung.
Funktionierendes Mtb und Bremsen werden vorausgesetzt. 
Schoner dringend empfohlen, der schiefrige Schotter hinterlässt unschöne Spuren auf knien und Schienbeinen... 
Helmpflicht!


Viele Grüße 
Um  Vielfaches erscheinen wird gebeten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (28. Juni 2016)

Speziefiezierung Geplant sind 25km und 930 hm laut gpsies....


----------



## Heitzer77 (29. Juni 2016)

Wie wäre die genau Adresse vom Startpunkt?


----------



## cruisingfix (29. Juni 2016)

Trailiges Auswärtsspiel  ... klingt gut.
Bringt abwechslung... 
10h wär ok ...


----------



## Reen272 (29. Juni 2016)

Wäre auch mit dabei


----------



## delphi1507 (29. Juni 2016)

@ Heitzer 
Seilbahnstrasse Altenahr.... 
@crusingfix Lass uns 1030 
sagen... eine coguido will am Abend vorher Spiel feiern....

Bleiben noch 9 Plätze....


Apropos.... 2 bis jetzt noch nicht gefallene Schlüsselstelle konnte ich heute endlich fahren.... 
Habe aber an anderen Stellen selber bodenproben genommen...


----------



## Heitzer77 (29. Juni 2016)

Super, dann wollen wir mal hoffen das der Liebe Gott gnädig mit dem Wetter ist!


----------



## delphi1507 (29. Juni 2016)

Sa bis jetzt gut aus... heute war stellenweise fast zu trocken..... trockener Schieferschotter ist Mist... nasser aber auch ....


----------



## delphi1507 (30. Juni 2016)

Noch eine Ergänzung eine Einkehr ist unterwegs möglich und auch eingeplant.... gibt kaffe selbstgemachten Kuchen .... und nach der Tour wäre auch noch eine Einkehr bei noch besserem Kuchen oder anderen Leckereien möglich ....


----------



## Reen272 (30. Juni 2016)

Wie lange sind wir ungefähr unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (30. Juni 2016)

Kommt drauf an wie viel geübt und Pause gemacht wird und das hängt auch was von der Teilnehmerzahl ab. Denke 1500 sollten wir am Auto sein. Ggf kann aber auch individuell abgebrochen werden, da wir im direkten Umkreis von Altenahr bleiben....
Es sollte immer innerhalb von 30 bis 40 Minuten die Möglichkeit bestehen das Auto zu erreichen


----------



## Bike25-00 (30. Juni 2016)

Hallo
ich werde dann nicht mitfahren weil ich nachmittags eingeladen bin.


----------



## delphi1507 (30. Juni 2016)

Bike25-00 schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich werde dann nicht mitfahren weil ich nachmittags eingeladen bin.


War doch schon geklärt 

PS noch 8 Plätze...


----------



## Bike25-00 (30. Juni 2016)




----------



## cruisingfix (30. Juni 2016)

Kaffe  Kuchen...  das klingt alles gut... doch hinten raus sollte sich 
nicht alles zu lange rausziehen. I bin mir sicher das viele nicht so/zuviel zeit haben.
Drum  mein tip :  Biken trailen  knabbern.... ab die post...


----------



## delphi1507 (30. Juni 2016)

Kann ja nach Lust und Laune entschieden werden.... oder einfach weniger üben mehr fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (30. Juni 2016)

...vielleicht kann  bike25  ja doch mitkurbeln...


----------



## delphi1507 (30. Juni 2016)

Wird für ihn eng haben wir schon auf anderem Kanal geklärt ... hat nen recht frühen Termin, da wurde ich bei den üblichen lidlankunftzeiten auch passen müssen....


----------



## cruisingfix (30. Juni 2016)

Jo..schade.

Also mit dem wetter siehts bis jetzt gut aus.
Dann schlag i mal vor,  das wir uns bei bedarf am So. um 9.45h lidl treffen.
Können colonne fahren/fahrgemeinschaftlich  usw.   ..nach altenahr
...mal seh wer sich so meldet


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Juni 2016)

Ich fahre wahrscheinlich mit den Anfängern eine gepflegte Runde Aggertrails. Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## akimam (30. Juni 2016)

Schade, ich kann nicht mit. Habe Rufbereitschaft.  Bin dann um 10 Uhr am Lidl. Eine Runde muss sein. 
Grüße


----------



## Rodriguez06 (30. Juni 2016)

Ich muss am Sonntag beruflich nach Frankfurt.
Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## delphi1507 (30. Juni 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich fahre wahrscheinlich mit den Anfängern eine gepflegte Runde Aggertrails. Euch viel Spaß!


Feigling....


----------



## delphi1507 (30. Juni 2016)

akimam schrieb:


> Schade, ich kann nicht mit. Habe Rufbereitschaft.  Bin dann um 10 Uhr am Lidl. Eine Runde muss sein.
> Grüße


Gibt bestimmt ne Wiederholung  bin ja regelmäßig da unterwegs...


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Juni 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Feigling....


Sven, hast du getrunken?


----------



## delphi1507 (1. Juli 2016)

Ne du scheinbar... wolltest du dich nicht deinen Angststellen stellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Juli 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ne du scheinbar... wolltest du dich nicht deinen Angststellen stellen


Wenn möglich, bitte keine weiteren Hallu-Ergüsse...merci!


----------



## Heitzer77 (1. Juli 2016)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Jo..schade.
> 
> Also mit dem wetter siehts bis jetzt gut aus.
> Dann schlag i mal vor,  das wir uns bei bedarf am So. um 9.45h lidl treffen.
> ...


Treffen beim Lidl finde ich gut....


----------



## Bike25-00 (1. Juli 2016)

An die ahr  komme ich beim nächsten  mal  mit. Sonst wird mir das zu stressig und Kaffee und Kuchen sind weg- Verwandtschaft Segen hängt schief....
Am Sonntag  fahren wir daheim gebliebenen eine kleine  Runde um hennef. 10 Uhr lidl Parkplatz  hennef

Gruss bike25-00 Thorsten


----------



## Heitzer77 (1. Juli 2016)




----------



## delphi1507 (1. Juli 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wenn möglich, bitte keine weiteren Hallu-Ergüsse...merci!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 507683


Mimose?
Fahr du ruhig wo anders....


----------



## sun909 (2. Juli 2016)

Zickerei wie im Mädchen-Internat hier


----------



## Reen272 (2. Juli 2016)

Also treffen morgen 9:45 am Lidl?

Ich hätte auch noch ein Platz auf meinen Fahrrad Träger frei, bei bedarf


----------



## cruisingfix (2. Juli 2016)

Genau...
Morgenfrüh  9.45h   am lidl	... dann einpacken was u wenn auch immer...
u im Corso nach altenahr zum Seilbahnparkplatz.

Bis dann... gruß


----------



## maxxorange (4. Juli 2016)

Hallo Rene, Sascha, Micha, Susanne .....
wir leben noch und sanieren momentan Maria`s geerbte Villa in Heppenheim, wo wir auch sonntäglich MTBiken.
Daher von uns einen Gruß an unsere liebenswerten Mitbiker.
Wir sehen uns bestimmt bald mal wieder

Schöne Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Juli 2016)

maxxorange schrieb:


> Hallo Rene, Sascha, Micha, Susanne .....
> wir leben noch und sanieren momentan Maria`s geerbte Villa in Heppenheim, wo wir auch sonntäglich MTBiken.
> Daher von uns einen Gruß an unsere liebenswerten Mitbiker.
> Wir sehen uns bestimmt bald mal wieder
> ...


Hoi, Stefan. Schön zu wissen, dass es euch gut geht. Ganz liebe Grüße an Maria und fürs nächste Mal, du weißt ja, tausche immer wieder gerne Fahrradteile gegen Frischgemüse frisch vom Erzeuger.


----------



## maxxorange (5. Juli 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Hoi, Stefan. Schön zu wissen, dass es euch gut geht. Ganz liebe Grüße an Maria und fürs nächste Mal, du weißt ja, tausche immer wieder gerne Fahrradteile gegen Frischgemüse frisch vom Erzeuger.



Du Rene`, die 200..000.000. Schnecken haben kaum was übrig gelassen. Müßt Ihr schon weiter zum Biobauern
Grüße auch an Marion


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Juli 2016)

Falls wer Lust hat, am kommenden Sonntag, um 10.30 Uhr eine Runde um Rösrath zu drehen, bitte melden wegen der Anschrift. Ich guide aber nicht.
Edit: Es wird eine schöne, feine Runde mit ein paar guten Trails. Aber alles gut im Rahmen, ich schätze bis 40km, 800Hm. Ein paar Gäste von auswärts (zumindest 2 vom Fatbiketreffen bekannt) sind dabei und andere nette Menschen. Bis jetzt 6 Mitfahrer.


----------



## akimam (8. Juli 2016)

Wie sieht es aus für Sonntag 10 Uhr am Lidl, ist schon was geplant?


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Juli 2016)

Bin raus und damit dann für die nächsten 5 Wochen....


----------



## cruisingfix (8. Juli 2016)

...i würde sagen ..wir fahren einer unserer Lieblingsrunden.
welche auch immer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (9. Juli 2016)

Also hier noch mal wegen morgenfrüh...
..wie gewohnt... 10h  am lidl... zur Mtb-tour.
Wohin  woher  entscheiden wir spontan ... mal sehn wer so mit kurbeln mag.

gruß M.


----------



## Reen272 (9. Juli 2016)

Wie wäre es mal Richtung 7gb oder ist da Zuviel los?


----------



## cruisingfix (9. Juli 2016)

...können  ja  ..wie gesagt.. morgenfrüh entscheiden
..wohin die reise geht. ...


----------



## Bike25-00 (16. Juli 2016)

moin wie sieht es aus mit morgen?

Schöne grüße


----------



## cruisingfix (16. Juli 2016)

Ach ja ...morgen is ja schon wieder Sonntag ... 

...klar ...i wollte kurbeln.  10h wie gewohnt.
...mal sehn wohin ... ein bißchen Alzheimertourchen..
...bekannte strecken , die wir schon wieder vergeßen haben...


----------



## akimam (16. Juli 2016)

Kann leider nicht mit, wünsche allen einen sehr schönen Tag!


----------



## delphi1507 (19. Juli 2016)

So gestern und heute Hm in km und gegenwomd umgetauscht
Gestern 190km 320hm
Heute 55km 120hm


----------



## cruisingfix (23. Juli 2016)

....morgen So.  10h   treff  zum biken am lidl/hennef.
...wetter sollte mitspielen u.  ich würde mich freuen ,wenn jemand mich begleitet.

gruß  Micha


----------



## Bike25-00 (23. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen
Leider bin ich morgen nicht da. Trotzdem viel Spaß beim biken

Gruß thorsten


----------



## Reen272 (23. Juli 2016)

Bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akimam (23. Juli 2016)

Ick och


----------



## cruisingfix (23. Juli 2016)

[email protected] bereitschaft ?!
....bin gerad am überlegen wohin wir reisen.


----------



## akimam (23. Juli 2016)

Nein, können wo wir wollen, bringe auch noch jemanden mit.


----------



## cruisingfix (23. Juli 2016)

...das freut mich  beides.
...wollte ne gipfelstürmer tour kurbeln. "Ölberg"
	...


----------



## akimam (23. Juli 2016)

Ok


----------



## cruisingfix (30. Juli 2016)

So.... jetzt hier von mir mal der Hinweis :

Morgen am So.  treffen "wir" uns zu biken um 10h am lidl/hennef.
Es wird sicher wieder eine runde tour , die für jeden geeignet ist.
So kann gerne jeder sich unserer bunten truppe anschließen.

Gruß  Micha.


----------



## akimam (30. Juli 2016)

Absolut!!! Bin dabei. Leider mit Bereitschaft.


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Juli 2016)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Es wird sicher wieder eine runde tour , die für jeden geeignet ist.
> So kann gerne jeder sich unserer bunten truppe anschließen.
> 
> Gruß  Micha.


Wenn es mal wieder eine Runde gibt, die vom Gelände her für nen Fatty sehr gut taugt (z.B. Sand und Schotter, gerne tief und sonstiges loses und eher zähes Geläuf) würde ich mich ja gerne mal wieder anschließen. Truppe und Bikes können ja trotzdem kunterbunt gemischt sein.


----------



## cruisingfix (6. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen...
Morgen geht's wieder los... Sonntagstour. 10h am Lidl.
Erste Umfragen...  .. haben ergeben das wir Richtung Wagner heide Kreisen.
Es wird locker entspannt gruppengekurbelt. Wer mit möcht...  Gerne.

Gruß Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (7. August 2016)

Hallo u G.Morgen  liebe Mitleser...
bevor wir jetzt noch mal kurz zurück in die Werbung schalten...
noch der hinweis   ..bleiben sie dran.. den gleich noch einige info's zur heutigen tour.. 

...


----------



## cruisingfix (7. August 2016)

Hallo.... hier aus dem sendezentrum hennef.

Heute um 10h gehts wieder los... eine bunte truppe geht auf mtb-tour.
Richtung kaldauen -HCM -wahner heide.... usw.
...das verspricht wieder ein gesellschaftliches ereigniss zu werden.. ☺

abschließend noch das wetter  :   "top"  

PS: "olympischer gedanke  - dabei sein is alles".


----------



## Arnoburgi (7. August 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,
mein Sohn (16) lebt in Eitorf, ich leider jedoch 530 km entfernt. Er ist früher Downhill in Stromberg und Willingen gefahren und fährt seit diesem Jahr mehr Rennrad und MTB. Wir haben gerade einen wunderschönen Transalp hinter und er und ich  suchen MTB Fahrer für schöne Feierabendrunden und Wochenendtouren aus Eitorf oder nährerer Umgebung. Ich habe gelesen, dass ihr euch regelmässig (SA-SO?) um 10 Uhr am Lidl trefft. ISt das ein fester Treffpunkt? Kann mein Sohn mal Kontakt mit euch aufnehmen. Er fährt oft alleine und das macht einfach nicht soviel Freude wie in einer Gruppe mit Gleichgesinnten
Würde mich sehr freuen
Liebe Grüße
Arno


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. August 2016)

Hallo, wenn er bei der Mutter lebt und die etwas dagegen hat, gibt es schon ein Problem. Stichwort Minderjährigkeit und Haftung. 
Aber, das muss natürlich jeder Guide für sich selbst entscheiden, ob er sich ggf. ein Problem ans Bein bindet. 
Nichts für ungut.


----------



## cruisingfix (7. August 2016)

Hallo  Arno
...der treffpunkt is fast immer 10h Sonntags am lidl/hennef.
...solltet ihr zu zweit aufschlagen wäre das sicher besser (siehe vorriegen beitrag)
... auf den touren kann es (leider) immer mal zu stürzen kommen.
Jeder fährt auf eigene Gefahr !!

Mfg


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. August 2016)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Jeder fährt auf eigene Gefahr !!
> 
> Mfg


Wenn das ausreichen würde...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ein-mtb-gruppe-fuehren-rechtliche-lage-bei-minderjaehrigen.585608/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heitzer77 (8. August 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wenn das ausreichen würde...
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ein-mtb-gruppe-fuehren-rechtliche-lage-bei-minderjaehrigen.585608/


Man hört die ganze Zeit nichts von dir,
nur wenn man klug scheißen kann


----------



## Heitzer77 (8. August 2016)

@Arnoburgi 
Einfach vorbeikommen, mitfahren und Spaß haben!
Gruß Sascha


----------



## delphi1507 (8. August 2016)

Heitzer77 schrieb:


> Man hört die ganze Zeit nichts von dir,
> nur wenn man klug scheißen kann


Leider hat er in dem Fall aber recht! Minderjährige ohne Elternteil mitzunehmen ist wenn etwas passiert nicht mehr lustig! Du bist als Guide verantwortlich ob du willst oder nicht! Auch Haftungsausschluss funktioniert nur bedingt! Wenn mann dir nachweisen kann das du hättest erahnen können, das der Minderjährige überfordert sein könnte.... 
Ist wie beim Klettern, wenn du als erfahrener einen unerfahrenen als Seilpartner hast, da bist du IMMER der Dumme egal ob volljährig oder nicht!


----------



## sun909 (8. August 2016)

Hi,
da ich lange als Jugendgruppenleiter ehrenamtlich tätig war und die meisten unserer Fortbildungen sich auch (leider...) um das Thema Aufsicht und Haftung drehten, kann ich Trailsurfer und Delphi1507 nur beipflichten.

Minderjährige ohne Eltern mitnehmen ist freundlich gesagt "schwierig". 
Lasst euch zumindest eine Einverständniserklärung BEIDER Elternteile unterschrieben von mindestens einem Elternteil persönlich vor Antritt der Tour geben (inkl. ggf. Notfallnummer, Allergien (Wespenstich...?)).

Ein Muster inkl. Aufsichtspflichtübertragung findet ihr im Netz.

Ohne würde ich persönlich keinen Minderjährigen mit auf Tour nehmen. MTB ist nunmal ein Sport, wo sich häufig jemand auf die Nase legt. Als Guide stehst du bei Minderjährigen ohne o.g. *IMMER* in der Haftung, egal, was du in deinen Teilnahmebedingungen schreibst...

grüße und viel Spaß auf Tour
C.


----------



## Arnoburgi (9. August 2016)

Hallo Zusammen und vielen Dank für die Infos! Die Einverständniserklärung wird mein Sohn mitbringen und bei sich führen. Ebenso Notfallnummern etc. Ist ja grundsätzlich gut so etwas mit sich zu führen, egal in welchem Alter. Ich freue mich sehr, dass ihr euch gemeldet habt. Vielen Dank. Das ist ein guter Einstieg! Und jetzt...allzeit gute und sturzfreie Fahrt


----------



## Arnoburgi (9. August 2016)

So, ich habe mich jetzt noch einmal bzgl. der Fürsorgepflicht schlau gemacht. Ein Freund ist DIMB anerkannter MTB Tour Guide. Da es sich um keinen Verein, keine ausgeschrieben Gruppenfahrt, eine RFT, XCT oder einen Wettkamf handelt, sondern um ein Treffen x-beliebiger Menschen die das gleiche Hobby ausüben, sieht es rechtlich ganz cool aus, außer im Falle eines Unfalls durch Vorsatz. Also ich trete dich vom bike und du fliegst die Klippe runter. Kommt ja im seltensten Fall vor )))) Grundsätzlich ist man bei der Ausübung des Sports über die Haftpflichtversicherung, Unfall, - Lebensversicherung usw. abgesichert. Hatte selber vor drei Jahren bei der Mad East einen Unfall mit Schlüsselbeinabriss und HW-Bruch und alle Versicherungen haben ohne Probleme die Kosten übernommen inkl. Heliflug  (10,00 Euro SB). Dies Die gilt auch für Minderjähriger. Einverständniserklärung und Notfallpass sind vorhanden und jahrelange DH-Erfahrung und Transalp ohne Verletzung sprechen für ein gutes und vernünftiges Handling mit dem Bike. 
Dann sieht man sich sicher bald mal auf einer Tour


----------



## Arnoburgi (9. August 2016)

Noch eine kurze Frage: Ist das der Lidl? 
Lidl, Westerwaldstraße 207, 53773 Hennef (Sieg)


----------



## cruisingfix (9. August 2016)

...der lidl liegt an der Bröhltalstr.  
..das is direkt an der autobahnabfahrt Hennef/ost neben Rewe xxl u pflanzen breuer.
Also nähe hennef city...


----------



## Arnoburgi (9. August 2016)

DANKE!!!!


----------



## delphi1507 (9. August 2016)

Arnoburgi schrieb:


> Da es sich um keinen Verein, keine ausgeschrieben Gruppenfahrt, eine RFT, XCT oder einen Wettkamf handelt, sondern um ein Treffen x-beliebiger Menschen die das gleiche Hobby ausüben, sieht es rechtlich ganz cool aus, außer im Falle eines Unfalls durch Vorsatz.



Das ist so leider nicht richtig, derjenig,  der mehr Erfahrung hat bzw. Die Tour/Trails vorgibt( und damit Guidet), ist der Verantwortliche zumindest im Falle von Minderjährigen! 

Es gibt bei anderen Risikosportarten noch ganz andere Rechtsprechnungen unabhängig vom Alter! Beim Klettern z.b. gehe ich(z.b 10 Jahre erfahrung)  mit einem Kumpel (z.b. 3 Jahre erfahrung) der zwar einen schwereren Grad klettert aber nicht die Erfahrung hat an den Fels und es kommt zum Unfall, bin ich der Dumme, der Zahlen darf.... 

Solange nichts passiert geht das alles gut.... Sobald es zum Unfall kommt vergessen einige gerne schnell das sie eigentlich Eigenverantwortlich einem Sport nach gehen. 

Nach meinem Sturz mit Schlüsselbeinbruch wollte meine Versicherung einiges wissen....
Nach einem Wegeunfall den die BG übernehmen musste kam über 1/2 halbes Jahr später der Fragebogen von der Regressabteilung... 

Es ist also nicht so ganz ohne das Thema! Und Sun909 ebenfalls  DIMB Guide, der einiges mit Jugendgruppen am Hut hat, bzw hatte, weiß wovon er schreibt! 
Meine Erfahrungen beziehen sich zwar was Rechtsprechung angeht auf andere Vereinssportarten bzw. Private Veranstaltungen, lässt sich aber in dem Bereich durchaus übertragen! 

Jeder der Guided muss das Selbstverständlich für sich entscheiden! Für meinen Teil gelten die von Sun909 genannten Voraussetzungen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (9. August 2016)

Ich meine, jeder sollte ausreichend Hirn übrig haben, für sich die richtigen Entscheidungen zu treffen. Wenn eine gewisse Naivität, Ignoranz oder gar Dummheit dann irgendwann bestraft wird, darf sich derjenige auch nicht beschweren.
Da hilft rumpöbeln dann auch nix mehr. 
Allseits gute und gesunde Fahrt!


----------



## Arnoburgi (9. August 2016)

Ich bin kein Rechtsannwalt und mein Sohn möchte einfach nur mit Gleichgesinnten MTB fahren. Mehr nicht. Er will keine Extremtouren fahren oder Extremklettern. Einfach nur Spass haben. Früher haben wir uns einfach nur zum biken getroffen! Egal wie alt wir waren. Heute habe ich das Gefühl, Es muss auf dem Bike stehen. Wenn sie sich auf dass bike setzen, können sie sich evtl verletzen und/oder Sorry, könntest du mir bitte eben erst diese Formulare unterschreiben bevor wir losfahren. Ich würde ja alle Touren mit ihm gemeinsam bestreiten, aber der Anfahrtsweg von 530 km ist ein wenig lang. Leute, ich verzweifel fast an euren Rechts und Sicherheitsbelehrungen. Es geht um Spass, Natur, gemeisame Erlebnisse und um evtl Freundschaften!!!!! Bin ich hier in der Rechtsabteilung von MTB-News gelandet???? Versteht mich eigentlich einer? Ich liebe meinen Sohn und wünschte mit ihm gemeinsam biken zu können, aber das geht leider nicht immer und jetzt erklärt ihr mir wie kompliziert das alles ist  Vielleicht hätte ich nur nach einem Treff fragen sollen? Fürs Leben gibts keine Garantien und hätte und könnte usw. ....
Nicht böse sein, hoffe mein Sohn kann trotzdem mal mit dem ein oder anderen biken.


----------



## delphi1507 (9. August 2016)

Es kann und soll jeder der Guided für sich halten wie er will! 
Leider Leben wir heute in einer Vollkasko gesellschaft, da ist das wir treffen uns einfach und gut so eine Sache! 
Mir würde es nicht im Traum einfallen meinen Fehler auf
 andere abzuwälzen!
 Leider ist das heutzutage die Ausnahme, daher die Beschreibung der rechtlichen Situation. 

Ich bin jetzt hier raus! Ist mit zu doof dafür angemacht zu werden das ich vor möglichen Konsequenzen warne! 
Es geht übrigens nicht um extrem Touren oder extrem Klettern! Habe mir selber das Schlüsselbein bei höchstens 5 km/h geschrottet, übrigens auf einem der Trails rund um Hennef.... 
Wenn du dann bei der Versicherung an gibst ist beim Mtb Treff so und so mitgefahren dann gute Nacht....


----------



## anti89 (9. August 2016)

Meine Krankenversicherung  sagt das ich egal wo selbst für mich verantwortlich  bin und kein guidr oder sonst wer wenn er fahren will kann er sich gerne mit mir in Verbindung  setzen, ich bin der meinung jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich


----------



## Arnoburgi (9. August 2016)

Hallo Delphie Danke für deine Infos und Anmachen ist was anders


----------



## sun909 (9. August 2016)

Arnoburgi schrieb:


> So, ich habe mich jetzt noch einmal bzgl. der Fürsorgepflicht schlau gemacht. Ein Freund ist DIMB anerkannter MTB Tour Guide. Da es sich um keinen Verein, keine ausgeschrieben Gruppenfahrt, eine RFT, XCT oder einen Wettkamf handelt, sondern um ein Treffen x-beliebiger Menschen die das gleiche Hobby ausüben, sieht es rechtlich ganz cool aus, außer im Falle eines Unfalls durch Vorsatz. Also ich trete dich vom bike und du fliegst die Klippe runter. Kommt ja im seltensten Fall vor )))) Grundsätzlich ist man bei der Ausübung des Sports über die Haftpflichtversicherung, Unfall, - Lebensversicherung usw. abgesichert. Hatte selber vor drei Jahren bei der Mad East einen Unfall mit Schlüsselbeinabriss und HW-Bruch und alle Versicherungen haben ohne Probleme die Kosten übernommen inkl. Heliflug  (10,00 Euro SB). Dies Die gilt auch für Minderjähriger. Einverständniserklärung und Notfallpass sind vorhanden und jahrelange DH-Erfahrung und Transalp ohne Verletzung sprechen für ein gutes und vernünftiges Handling mit dem Bike.
> Dann sieht man sich sicher bald mal auf einer Tour



Mit Einverständniserklärung entlastet ihr den "Guide" schonmal. 

Der Rest der Ausführungen ist mE nicht ganz korrekt, aber der Grundtenor/die Intention ist denke ich klar geworden. 

Wünsche dem Filius viel Spaß in Hennef und Umgebung, sind paar schöne Sachen dabei!

Grüße!


----------



## delphi1507 (9. August 2016)

anti89 schrieb:


> Meine Krankenversicherung  sagt das ich egal wo selbst für mich verantwortlich  bin und kein guidr oder sonst wer wenn er fahren will kann er sich gerne mit mir in Verbindung  setzen, ich bin der meinung jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich


Interessante Krankenkasse.... Wird wenn die das immer  so handhaben.... bald pleite sein.... Klar versuchen die sich das Geld zurück zu holen.... Kenne genug die in der Branche Arbeiten!


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. August 2016)

Die heißt glaub ich DEFUCKU.


----------



## Heitzer77 (9. August 2016)

Ne was war das schön als wir uns hier einfach nur zum Biken verabredet haben!
Echt traurig!
Leute kommt mal wieder runter und lasst uns einfach gemeinsam Spaß an unserem Hobby haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (10. August 2016)

Ach ja ich vergaß es gibt ja nur like Buttons.... 
Probleme dürfen hier ja nicht diskutiert werden... 
statt froh zu sein, wenn vor möglichen Gefahren für die eigene Existenz gewarnt wird... 
Es sagt ja keine er darf nicht, sondern die und die gefahren bestehen für den potentiellen Guide.... Und die Pflegekasse versteht da recht wenig Spass... Und dir möglichen Kosten gehen schnell in die 100tausende... 
Aber mach was du willst....


----------



## Heitzer77 (10. August 2016)

Sorry, ist halt meine Meinung!


----------



## akimam (10. August 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Das ist so leider nicht richtig, derjenig, der mehr Erfahrung hat bzw. Die Tour/Trails vorgibt( und damit Guidet), ist der Verantwortliche zumindest im Falle von Minderjährigen!



Gut, dass wir keinen Guide haben, wir fahren immer der Nase nach. Wir haben nur Biker(rinnen) die sich hier und da besser auskennen und dann vor fahren.



Heitzer77 schrieb:


> Ne was war das schön als wir uns hier einfach nur zum Biken verabredet haben!
> Echt traurig!
> Leute kommt mal wieder runter und lasst uns einfach gemeinsam Spaß an unserem Hobby haben.



Absolut, wir üben nur ein Hobby aus.
Wir sind kein Verein, dass ganze ist keine Veranstaltung, wir machen keine Führungen, wir nehmen kein Geld. Wir fahren nur Rad, auch mal über einen "spitzen Stein".

WIR FREUEN UNS AUF SONNTAG!


----------



## delphi1507 (10. August 2016)

akimam schrieb:


> Gut, dass wir keinen Guide haben, wir fahren immer der Nase nach. Wir haben nur Biker(rinnen) die sich hier und da besser auskennen und dann vor fahren.


Mit Verlaub das ist Naiv!

Genau der Biker ist dann Rechtlich der Guide egal wie du es Nennst! 
So wer alle Warnungen ignorieren will soll das tun, sich aber nachher nicht beschweren!  



> Absolut, wir üben nur ein Hobby aus.
> Wir sind kein Verein, dass ganze ist keine Veranstaltung, wir machen keine Führungen, wir nehmen kein Geld. Wir fahren nur Rad, auch mal über einen "spitzen Stein".
> 
> WIR FREUEN UNS AUF SONNTAG!


Das ist leider wenn es hart auf hart kommt uninteressant... Aber macht was ihr wollt!


----------



## Redcap (10. August 2016)

So Leute,

jetzt klinke ich mich auch mal mit ein. Vorab: Ich verstehe jeden Standpunkt der hier vorgetragen wurde und teile auch die Bedenken, denn es handelt sich hier um „sehr dünnes Eis“. Unsere Rechtsprechung ist mittlerweile für uns Laien sehr undurchsichtig, vielschichtig und verwirrend geworden. Ich bin auch kein Rechtsexperte, aber meine Ausbildung zum Beamten (keine Witze, sonst... ) hat mir doch einen Einblick in verschiedene Rechtgebiete und -probleme gegeben.

Nun zum Thema. Grundsätzlich fällt unsere lose Zusammenkunft (Treffen Bike-begeisterter zum biken) - auch wenn ein Minderjähriger dabei sein sollte - weder unter Jugendfreizeit, Veranstaltung/Organisation o.ä.. Wir sind auch kein Verein, Firma o.ä.. Somit ist die Voraussetzung eines Veranstalters mit Haftungswirkung, der zu einem Event aufruft, nicht gegeben (siehe Arnoburgi’s Kommentar). Daher gibt es auch die Funktion eines Guide nicht.

Was man vor 20 Jahren per Telefon/Mundpropaganda organisiert hat, wird heute halt per Whatsapp oder hier im Forum angekündigt. Ein Treffen Gleichgesinnter, entweder zum Fußballspielen oder zum Biken.

In unserem Fall ist es halt cruisingfix, der uns „zusammenruft“ und das halt unter Angabe von Ort, Datum, Zeit und Wegbeschreibung. Wir können kommen oder nicht und sogar jemanden mitbringen (es antworten ja auch nicht alle auf den Post) und sogar vort Ort noch über die Route entscheiden bzw. sie mittendrin ändern. Eben wie früher beim Fußball. Auch da gab es Altersunterschiede! Und wenn der 120kg-Mann den 50kg-Mann gesenst hat, so what?! Aufstehen, Handgeben, Weiterspielen!

Wir reden hier schließlich über einen 16-Jährigen mit genug MTB-Erfahrung (Downhill, Transalp) um unsere Wald- und Trailrunden - im Rahmen der Alltagsgefahren die dieser Sport mitbringt – schadlos zu überstehen.

*Deshalb sage ich: Willkommen Arnoburgi’s Sohnemann *


P.S. zu delphis Eintrag:

du meinst also, der, der voraus fährt ist also der Guide? Wohl kaum! Du musst dich mal von der Bezeichnung „Guide“ lösen im Rahmen unsere Gemeinschaft.


----------



## delphi1507 (10. August 2016)

Redcap schrieb:


> P.S. zu delphis Eintrag:
> 
> du meinst also, der, der voraus fährt ist also der Guide? Wohl kaum! Du musst dich mal von der Bezeichnung „Guide“ lösen im Rahmen unsere Gemeinschaft.


Wie ich schon schrieb Naiv.... Es gibt in genug anderen Bereichen Urteile....
Und nein ich werde mir jetzt nicht die Zeit opfern, diese erneut rauszusuchen... 

Fürs Bike hab ich zwar nicht gegoogelt, das kann jeder selber tun.... Aber der Grundtenor in anderen Bereichen kann sicher übertragen werden! 

Jeder wie er meint, nur später nicht beschweren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thommy88 (10. August 2016)

Ohne jetzt auf das Thema nochmal eingehen zu wollen schlage ich vor das wir wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema dieses Threads kommen. es sind jetzt fast 2 Seiten zu dem ganzen Entstanden. Ich lese hier gerne mit aber nur um mögliche Treffen oder Berichte von Touren zu lesen....

grüße,


----------



## akimam (10. August 2016)

Navi? Was ist das? Nur gut um den Rückweg zu finden.


----------



## Redcap (10. August 2016)

Sorry, doppelt gepostet.


----------



## akimam (10. August 2016)

Genau, wir wollen ja biken.
Wie sieht es denn aus, für heute, mit einer technischen Runde. Hat jemand Interesse?


----------



## akimam (10. August 2016)

Foto vom letzen Sonntag


----------



## akimam (10. August 2016)




----------



## anti89 (10. August 2016)

Evtl schaffe ich es aber wie gehabt bei mir erst ab 19uhr-19uhr 30


----------



## akimam (10. August 2016)

anti89 schrieb:


> Evtl schaffe ich es aber wie gehabt bei mir erst ab 19uhr-19uhr 30


supi, melde mich über SG


----------



## on any sunday (10. August 2016)

anti89 schrieb:


> Meine Krankenversicherung  sagt das ich egal wo selbst für mich verantwortlich  bin und kein guidr oder sonst wer wenn er fahren will kann er sich gerne mit mir in Verbindung  setzen, ich bin der meinung jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich



Rechtsberatung von der Krankenkasse?

Du weisst schon, was minderjährig bedeutet? Man kann hier soviel schreiben wie man will. Denn auch der Papi kann nicht verhindern, das Dritte Schadenersatzansprüche geltend machen und ihre Ausgaben zurückholen wollen, falls sich der Sohnemann z.B. die Wirbelsäule bricht und den Rest seinen Lebens im Geländerollstuhl rumfahren darf.  Ganz davon abgesehen, das Papi dann garantiert selber tätig wird und den "Schuldigen" rechtlich belangen wird oder zumindest es versuchen wird.


----------



## akimam (10. August 2016)

Ich weiß ja nicht wer hier alles was los werden möchte, dennoch ist es die falsche Abteilung im Forum. Hier geht es nicht um eine Rechtsberatung. Macht doch einen neuen Thread auf, da könnt ihr dann wetteifern wer es besser weiß. Trotzdem nochmals danke für den Hinweis. Wir, die wir Sonntags am Lidl losfahren, haben es jetzt alle wahrgenommen. Mehr Beratung braucht es nicht. Oder kommt doch am Sonntag, dann lernen wir auch mal neue Gesichter kennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Shodan- (12. August 2016)

Kaum ist man mal ne Zeit lang raus, schon gehts hier richtig ab...
So, ich werf mal ein Lebenszeichen in die Runde und die fröhliche Meldung (ich könnte nen Regenbogen kotzen) dass uns heute am hellichten Tag in der Kölner Innenstadt die zwei Giant Trance geklaut worden sind. Ich unterbreche also die Tourenplanung mal mit nem Fahndungsaufruf.
Falls jemandem was auf den einschlägigen Plattformen begegnet - bitte melden. Danke.
Immerhin haben der/die hässlichen Vögel genau vor einer Überwachungskamera zu geschlagen. Montag wirds Video gesichert...


----------



## sun909 (13. August 2016)

Mit jeglichen teuren Rädern sollte man sich den getrennten Aufenthalt vom Rad in Köln verkneifen...

Drücke euch die Daumen und werde in der Südstadt die Augen offen halten.

Grüße


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. August 2016)

Hier stand...was anderes...


----------



## P373 (13. August 2016)

Habe mich gerade gefragt, ob ich auf den falschen Thread geklickt habe, aber dem ist ja tatsächlich nicht so 

Um zum Wesentlichen zurück zu kommen:
Wer fährt morgen ab Lidl um 10 Uhr?
Entsprechend müsste ich meine Klamotten kurzfristig packen.

Grüße
P373


----------



## anti89 (13. August 2016)

Ich


----------



## P373 (13. August 2016)

@anti89 : ist noch wer am Start?


----------



## akimam (13. August 2016)

Ja, einige. Es wird wie immer toll.


----------



## P373 (13. August 2016)

Super! Dann bis morgen!


----------



## akimam (13. August 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (20. August 2016)

Ich werde morgen um 9 Uhr eine lockere Runde um Ponyhoftrail & Co. fahren, um mich so langsam an den neuen Hobel zu gewöhnen.
Falls sich jemand anschließen mag, gerne.

Edit: Planänderung, es geht ab Tanke Warther Kreisel zum Ho-Chi und zurück bis 12.00 Uhr.


----------



## cruisingfix (21. August 2016)

Grüße aus den Hochalpen bei Briancon.


..haben jetzt in drei tagen ca. 120km /3500 hm gekurbelt
...  

mfg


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. August 2016)

Kleiner Bericht von der heutigen Runde über den Ho-Chi-Minh...den ganzen...

Es ging los um 9.00 Uhr trafen sich die "Vier an der Tankstelle".
Oliver ("gotoos"/Gründervater dieses Threads), Daniel (Gemse #1) und Dirk (Gemse #2) und ich (Hinterherschleicher #1=)

Es sollte also eine durchaus kürzere nichtsdestotrotz knackige Runde in Richtung Ho-Chi gefahren werden. Eigentlich wie geschaffen für die Jungfernfahrt mit dem neuen Bike, Votec VE Elite.
Als wir dann ankamen der Oliver im vorne ordentlich am Gas...Radon Swoop 175, na da geht schon was in Richtung Vertikalkanone.
Erster kl. Test, wie schlägt sich das Votec im ersten Wurzelstück und ich muss sagen erste Sahne, dass ging doch ein Stück direkter und fluffiger drüber.
Bodenbeschaffenheit war soweit halbtrocken, schön in die Anlieger rein, prima Einlenkverhalten. Die kl. Sprünge am Anfang ein klein wenig holprig aber wir wurden rasch miteinander warm, der gelbe Blitz und ich.
So ging es also über den Trail, immer schön mit bissl Abstand an der Perlenkette Hü-Hüüpf.

Schlüsselstelle.
Diesmal keinen Schlüssel wie seinerzeit am Ring verloren, links über die Wurzeln, gefühlvoll anbremsen und...Jupp...Hü-Hüpf nei in den Sandkasten.

Besonders gut auch, dass wir den Trail dann über ein paar Ecken, die ich noch nicht kannte weiterfahren konnten. Zwischendrin und mittendrin war das dann ein Singletrail zwischen hochgewachsenem Indischen Springkraut. Immer wieder wurzelig, kl. Anlieger, Baumstümpfe. Wunderbar!

Irgendwann merkte ich das das vordere 32er KB mit 42 Zähnen keine wirkliche Reserve für "Notfälle" bietet, da kommt nun ein 28er drauf und fertig.
Dann sollte es noch zum Mönchsweg gehen, aber pünktlich um 11 fing der Regen an, am Franzhäuschen gerade zurück.
Deshalb dann schnurstracks noch den kürzesten Weg über Steinbruch und Aquädukt-Trail genommen. Wasser ist da ja zur Zeit kaum, da hätte ein Fätty gerade jetzt keinen Vorteil.

Trennung dann hinter der Sieglinde, eine schöne Runde und zeitig zuhause um den nachfolgenden familiären Verpflichtungen ebenso zu frönen.

Grüße, Rene


----------



## maxxorange (23. August 2016)

Hallo Zusammen 

wollt mich mal wieder melden und berichten, daß mein Innenminiskusschaden ohne OP und mit viel Schonung, Ostheop. Akupunktur und Radtraining wieder behoben ist.

Werde mich mit Maria bei nächster Gelegenheit an einem schönen Sonntag um 10 am Lidl bei Euch einfinden.

Schöne Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## akimam (23. August 2016)

Supi, freue mich!


----------



## Heitzer77 (24. August 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxorange (26. August 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,
wer fährt Sonntag 10 Uhr ab Lidl ?
Hey Susanne, schick mir bitte ne SMSe wennste mitradelst.
Habe aber weder What`s Depp noch Fresse Book
Schöne Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## cruisingfix (26. August 2016)

...i wollte So. kurbeln...


----------



## Heitzer77 (26. August 2016)

Ich auch kurbeln will!


----------



## cruisingfix (28. August 2016)

G.morgen...
..info  ->  ... heute wird aus wettergründen/hitze  der treff am lidl um 8.30 gestartet !!

Mfg


----------



## maxxorange (30. August 2016)

Hey Micha,
wenn Ich kommendes WE in BN bleibe, dann würde ich Sonntag gerne mitkurbeln.
ABER NUR, WENN DU MIR VORHER `NE SMS SCHREIBST, OB ES WETTERBEDINGT FRÜHER LOS GEHT ODER NÜSCHT
Gute Zeit,
Stefan


----------



## cruisingfix (30. August 2016)

... bin mir sicher das wir um 10h starten...
..aber ich halte dich auf dem laufenden.  
...mal sehn wie es wettertechnisch so wird.

gruss  M.


----------



## cruisingfix (3. September 2016)

Hallo...
...mal zur info  von meiner seite.
Es sieht für morgen ja nicht so gut aus  -> wettermäßig
...so bleibt also morgenfrüh nur der blick aus dem fenster u dann ne spontane entscheidung
ob ich fahre. Hätte ne kl. Trainingsrunde im sinn... die länge dem wetter angepasst 
...gruß


----------



## Bike25-00 (3. September 2016)

Perfekt.wir können uns ja alle bis 9 Uhr entscheiden.so das sich jeder noch fertig machen kann oder nochmal zurück zum frühstückstisch geht......

Gruß


----------



## maxxorange (3. September 2016)

Hi. Ihr trockenbiker

Ich fahre dann im 7G ne Schlammschlacht. Mein Maxx-bike ist H2O-tauglich


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. September 2016)

Trau dich und komm morgen in den Aachener Stadtwald, da gibt es auch was taugliches.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (4. September 2016)

maxxorange schrieb:


> Hi. Ihr trockenbiker
> 
> Ich fahre dann im 7G ne Schlammschlacht. Mein Maxx-bike ist H2O-tauglich


Planänderung.
Petrus hat wohl gestern zu oft ins Glas geschaut, da oben war scheints Biergartenwetter und jetzt muss der alte Sack pinkeln...

Der Regen soll ab ca. 10 Uhr durch sein. Wir treffen uns gegen 11/11.30 Uhr zu dritt, Treffpunkt...bei Interesse.


----------



## Bike25-00 (4. September 2016)

Wetterlage in troisdorf zur zeit: Dauerregen 

Ich bin auch bereit im regen zu fahren


----------



## cruisingfix (4. September 2016)

Ok.....  treffen 10h lidl.
...regenjacke is zu empfehlen... wir werden die runde dem wetter anpassen.

..also auf gehts.....   mfg


----------



## maxxorange (9. September 2016)

Hallo Alle,

wenn Ihr Sonntag biken tut, halten Maria und ich mit!
10 Uhr ?

LG, Stefan


----------



## cruisingfix (9. September 2016)

......


----------



## cruisingfix (10. September 2016)

.....Haalloooo
...morgen is wieder So.   ....da is biketag !
..also wie siehts denn da aus...
....begleitet mich wer ?  10h lidltreff.

Mfg


----------



## Reen272 (10. September 2016)

Endlich mal wieder mit dabei


----------



## cruisingfix (11. September 2016)

Hallo  an alle...
"Hätte hätte fahrradkette..."   heute war ein tag (Datum 9.11 )  
...naja sagen wir mal  so mögen wir es alle nicht besonders.
...schon am treffpunkt stellt sich raus  das ein mitfahrer es nicht zum lidl schafft -technischer defekt.
...mit 8 bikern noch gut gelaunt dann gestartet.. lande i auf dem engen radweg der siegbrücke,nur 1 km weiter, in der Leitplanke.
...völlig unnötig dieser sturz der mich dann kurze zeit später zur schmerzhaften aufgabe zwingt.
Dank der hilfe unserer gruppe (stefan ->extra Danke  ) ...finde i den weg nach hause, wo i von meiner 
krankenschwester verarztet werde.
Restgruppe nach zwangspause auf dem vormarsch - bis zum nächsten technischem defekt (schaltwerk krumm).
...so was von verhext.... da schwindet die bikerlust u auch aus zeitmangel usw. wird die tour immer kürzer.  
Traurig aber  wahr.  
Einige kurbeln noch die kl.runde durch... doch unseren Bikesonntag hatten wir uns alle anders gedacht.
Na es kann nur besser werden.... u so sehn wir uns hoffentlich bald alle wieder. 
Gesund u munter  u repariert.....

Gruß Micha


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. September 2016)

Gute und rasche Gesundung wünsche ich dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxorange (12. September 2016)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Hallo  an alle...
> "Hätte hätte fahrradkette..."   heute war ein tag (Datum 9.11 )
> ...naja sagen wir mal  so mögen wir es alle nicht besonders.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bike25-00 (17. September 2016)

Hallo,
Wie sieht es mit morgen aus?

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## maxxorange (19. September 2016)

<---Rahmenbruch am MÄXXchen


----------



## Heitzer77 (19. September 2016)

maxxorange schrieb:


> <---Rahmenbruch am MÄXXchen


Das gibts doch nicht!
Du hast aber auch echt pech.
Wie ist das denn passiert? Ich hoffe du bist nicht geflogen?


----------



## maxxorange (20. September 2016)

Heitzer77 schrieb:


> Das gibts doch nicht!
> Du hast aber auch echt pech.
> Wie ist das denn passiert? Ich hoffe du bist nicht geflogen?


Hallo Sascha
Nö, Susanne und meine Wenigkeit waren nach dem neuen Schaltungseinbau durch Aki beim Biken und nach einer Pause fiel Susannes Blick auf mein Sattelrohr. Da sind Risse um die Schweißnaht. Maxx-bikes gibt 5 max.10 Jahre auf Rahmen. 
Hab die gestern kontaktiert und heute Fotos geschickt, mal sehen was sie sagen.
Mein Rahmen hat bei denen 1.4 Riesen kost


----------



## akimam (24. September 2016)

Morgen wird wie immer um 1000 am Lidl gestartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (1. Oktober 2016)

Haalloo....  wo seit ihr den Alle  ?!?

...morgen bin i wieder am start. Nach 3 wöchiger verletzungspause möchte i kurbeln.
Also 10h am parkplatz/lidl hennef... 
..bin mal gespannt wer so aufschlägt...


----------



## cruisingfix (8. Oktober 2016)

...Hallo
....morgen biken ,  10h  am bekannten treffpunkt in hennef.
...wetter soll trocken bleiben.  
...gruß. M.


----------



## maxxorange (9. Oktober 2016)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> ...Hallo
> ....morgen biken ,  10h  am bekannten treffpunkt in hennef.
> ...wetter soll trocken bleiben.
> ...gruß. M.


Viel Saft und Kraft.
Bin noch bis 17. in Urlaub.
Schöne Grüße aus HP
Stefan


----------



## cruisingfix (15. Oktober 2016)

Hallo  ihr biker...
hier die übliche meldung für morgen.
So.  10h   ...drehn wir ne runde.

also... mfg


----------



## maxxorange (24. Oktober 2016)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Hallo  ihr biker...
> hier die übliche meldung für morgen.
> So.  10h   ...drehn wir ne runde.
> 
> also... mfg



Hallo Micha,
schön, daß es Dir wieder gut geht

Leider zickt mein Knie wieder. Daher falle ich bis auf weiteres aus  übe aber fleißig im Flachland

Maxxbikes hat meinen gebrochenen Rahmen ersetzt. Dafür habe ich mir dann eine verstellbare Sattelstütze gegönnt 

Bis demnächst,
Stefan


----------



## cruisingfix (24. Oktober 2016)




----------



## -Shodan- (11. November 2016)

Ahoi ihr bereiften Erdferkel.
So, in ca. zwei Wochen hab ich endlich meine Ziege unterm Hintern, dann wirds mal wieder Zeit zu schauen, ob ich noch Berge rauf und Trails wieder runter komme.
Wir kämen dann mal wieder auf nen heißen Reifen rum an nem Sonntag... oder gibts jetzt mittlerweile nur noch Einlass für Fattys?


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. November 2016)

N Capra? Na, dann lass es mal ordentlich laufen... je schneller, desto mehr Spaß macht das - hau rein!


----------



## cruisingfix (12. November 2016)

Hallo  T + C  ... ihr seit jederzeit herzlich willkommen euch uns anzuschließen.
Leider kann i verletzungsbedingt diese Woche noch nicht biken, doch ca in  8 Tagen wirds wohl wieder gehn.

Gruß in die Runde

PS: Eine gewisse "Fatyaffinität" läst sich bei uns nicht verleugnen, doch das heißt nicht,
	  das man nur solche gefahren werden . Abwechslung bereichert  ...  .. das is auch nach wie vor bei uns so !


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. November 2016)

Mannmannmann...schon wieder ein elendiger Sturz?? Du bist doch gar nicht so ein wilder Hund.
Kennt mannmannmann aus deiner Vorfattyzeit aber nicht so gute Besserung!

Ich glaub, da muss ich den Geistinger-Kloster-Schutzheiligen mal wieder mit auf Runde bringen. Und wenn der neue Ziegenhirte am Lidl aufschlägt, dann passt's vielleicht auch hier mal wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (12. November 2016)

...aktuelle Verletzungen bei mir..   sind nicht beim Biken entstanden ..


----------



## Pete04 (12. November 2016)

Neugier iss Satans Saat! Wo denn dann?!


----------



## -Shodan- (15. November 2016)

Jupp. Alternativ wäre noch das Strive gewesen, aber diese SS-Geschichte scheint noch nicht wirklich ausgereift zu sein. Also hab ich mich doch für die ehrliche Technik ohne so'n Chichi entschieden.


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. November 2016)

-Shodan- schrieb:


> Jupp. Alternativ wäre noch das Strive gewesen, aber diese SS-Geschichte scheint noch nicht wirklich ausgereift zu sein. Also hab ich mich doch für die ehrliche Technik ohne so'n Chichi entschieden.


Zur Grundausstattung würde ich dir allerdings noch einen Fahrtechnik-Kurs (oder zwei oder drei) empfehlen. Wird dir helfen, besser mit dem Bike umgehen zu können bzw. nach und nach mehr damit anstellen zu können...wofür es ja gemacht wurde.


----------



## sun909 (16. November 2016)

Stibimmt!

Fahrtechnik-Kurs sollte sich jeder (unsereins eingeschlossen...) einmal im Jahr gönnen 

Hier gilt das Motto:viel hilft viel.

Viel Spaß mit neuem Bike, Foto bitte!


----------



## -Shodan- (16. November 2016)

Jupp. Ich hab zum Glück auch den ein oder anderen Personal Trainer an der Hand, der sich Zeit nimmt wenn ich sag: ich würd gern noch mal enge Spitzkehren üben.

Das wird eh ne Umstellung von nem 120er AM auf ein 160er Enduro. Da werd ich noch die ein oder andere Stunde im Sattel verbringen, eh sich das nach zuhause anfühlt.


----------



## sun909 (17. November 2016)

Das (=Umstellung) geht fix, keine Sorge.

Wg Spitzkehren komm sonst einfach mal mit an die Ahr. Da geht auch das schnell 

Grüsse


----------



## sun909 (19. November 2016)

Kommt eigentich keiner der Hennefer Runde zum Weihnachtsmarkt bzw zur Ghetto-Tour?

Weihnachtsmarkt Hennef, 25.11.
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15843

Weihnachtsmarkt-Tour Seelscheid, 26.11.
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16286

Ghetto-Tour in Alfter, 03.12.
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16242

Bei allen dreien sind auch neue Gesichter gern gesehen... 

Schönen Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. November 2016)

3.12. auf Nikolausrunde mit den Anfängern und davor das WE biken im Teuto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reen272 (20. November 2016)

Für Alfter hab ich mich doch schon seit Wochen angemeldet. Mit Seelscheid hatte ich noch nicht gesehen, bin da aber dabei wen es zeitlich passt 

mfg Reen


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. November 2016)

Gute Nachrichten. Drachenflugschanze rechts, am Stahlseil runter, ist immer noch gut und ohne absetzen fahrbar.


----------



## GeorgeP (28. November 2016)

Na wer kennts 
Meine erste tour dort, danke an @Trail Surfer fürs guiden


----------



## thommy88 (28. November 2016)

Die Runde kenn ich


----------



## Lurschman (28. November 2016)

Schöne Runde 
Kapelle und Märchenwald mag ich am liebsten


----------



## -Shodan- (28. November 2016)

So, die Ziege steht endlich im Stall. Das wichtigste ist drangebastelt, alles mit StoneGuard foliert bis auf die Lenkerinnenseite, noch n' bissl Feinjustage und einbremsen, dann bin ich auch schon wieder für fast jede Schindertour zu haben... solange es auch ein paar Trails drin hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (28. November 2016)

Gut, dass Folie keinen Feinunzenpreis hat.
Viel Spaß mit dem Gaul und schieben güldet jetzt nicht mehr, heja!


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Dezember 2016)

-Shodan- schrieb:


> So, die Ziege steht endlich im Stall. Das wichtigste ist drangebastelt, alles mit StoneGuard foliert bis auf die Lenkerinnenseite, noch n' bissl Feinjustage und einbremsen, dann bin ich auch schon wieder für fast jede Schindertour zu haben... solange es auch ein paar Trails drin hat.


Wann soll denn das Zicklein frische Trails unter die Hufe bekommen? Ho-Chi wäre zu einfach für den Anfang, oder?! 
Ringwälle? Hennefer Classics?


----------



## cruisingfix (3. Dezember 2016)

Hallo.. halli..

Morgen  gehts wieder mal los...  treffpunkt 10h lidlparkplatz.
kalt u trocken soll es werden...  da sollte sich eine schöne runde machen lassen.

Mitfahrer  ?!  ..    gruß   M.


----------



## Heitzer77 (3. Dezember 2016)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Locoo (4. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Micha... Hallo Jungs... 
Komme ganz bestimmt nochmal vorbei. 
Grüße


----------



## -Shodan- (5. Dezember 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Gut, dass Folie keinen Feinunzenpreis hat.
> Viel Spaß mit dem Gaul und schieben güldet jetzt nicht mehr, heja!



Danke. Die Folie bekomme ich zum Glück arbeitsbedingt richtig günstig. Hab noch fast nen Quadratmeter übrig, also falls jemand Bedarf hat...  Ist allerdings dann zum selbst zurecht schneiden von der Rolle.


----------



## -Shodan- (5. Dezember 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wann soll denn das Zicklein frische Trails unter die Hufe bekommen? Ho-Chi wäre zu einfach für den Anfang, oder?!
> Ringwälle? Hennefer Classics?



Naja, hab ja doch zwei, drei Monate nur die Stadtschlampe unterm Hintern gehabt. Muss mich schon erst mal was einfahren. Heute wars ne 28km KöFo Runde mit noch zwei anderen Capras. 
Ist auf jeden Fall ne geile Fahrmaschine und liegt satt im Trail.


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Dezember 2016)

-Shodan- schrieb:


> ...und liegt satt im Trail.


Bike --> immer richtig. Fahrer --> passiert auch.  Erst mal das Teil kennenlernen (ok, nicht zuu lange monchichi^^), gemeinsam in den Flow kommen...macht Sinn.
Wenn was infrage kommt --> einfach mal melden. Was schön-trailiges um Hennef geht quasi immer! Bissl Kondition nicht vergessen mitzubringen, auch _hier_ gibt es keinen Lift. Je mehr HM, desto mehr Trails.


----------



## cruisingfix (5. Dezember 2016)

@  Locoo   ....   .


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Lidler und Lidlerinnen,

morgen werden wir zu zweit oder dritt eine Trailspicker-Runde drehen, geschätzte 35 bis 40km und plusminus 800 Hömmes.
Gefahren werden sollen Ponyhof, Mönchsweg, Gisela, HCM, Steinbruch, Aquädukt....und Bahnhofstreppen von beiden Seiten als Kirsche auf die Sahne.
Wichtig wäre zum einen Trailerfahrung (ich weiß nicht, wer hier in letzter Zeit den Ponyhoftrail gefahren ist?), keine Anfänger!
Ansonsten Helmpflicht, sonst. Schutzausrüstung sehr empfohlen, Mindestalter 18 Jahre.
Wer hat Lust, sich anzuschließen? Einfach melden.
10.00 Uhr könnte sich gerade so ausgehen, max. 10 Minuten später.
Dauer bis ca. 14 Uhr. Natürlich fährt trotzdem jeder auf eigenes Risiko. 
Wenn sich keine(r) meldet, fahren wir trotzdem. 

Edit: Spezieller Aufruf an den Neu-Enduristen @-Shodan-

Gruß, Rene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Dezember 2016)

So, ja, das war eine pik-bubedamekreuzkönig-feine Runde...da sich hier niemand gemeldet hat, ließen wir auf der Rückseite der Bahnschienen hinterm Lidl die dortig stehenden 3 Leute im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes links liegen und fuhren unsere Runde...

Nach den Regenschauern der vergangenen Nacht waren die Trails zum Teil schon etwas durchweichter, obwohl eigentlich immer noch zu trocken für die Jahreszeit.
Los ging es über Auel und Bödingen zum Märchenwald und Schanzentrail an der Bröl direkt hinterher. Ein, zwei schlüpfrige Wurzeln...kein Witz, aber auch kein Sturz, passt schon...danach im Ort Bröl hintenrum über Happerschoß zur Wahnbachtalsperre und den TO-DES-TRÄÄÄÄil aka Rene-Rucksack-Slapstick-Show mitgenommen.
Erste Kopfkinobedenken es könnte ein bisserl rutschig-flutschig sein waren schnell verflogen; knochentrocken datt Teil, sooo machts Spaß!

Danach fuhren wir zum Ho-Chi-Minh-Trail. Neues 26er Kettenblatt durfte sich im Anschluss ordentlich bewähren, auch wenn der 42er Rettungsring nicht bemüht werden musste.
Wie bekannt, schönes Wurzelgerappel im ersten Teil, danach flowig rauf-runter. Die Schlüsselstelle wurde problemlos genommen, ein Rocky-Mountain-Fahrer durfte dort mit "ich hab meine Gabel aber doch voll offen" bestaunt werden....Schiiiie-bung! 

Die Kilos und Hömmes zogen weiter ihren Weg....Gisela wurde noch getroffen und danach ging es zicki-zacki noch zum Kaldauener Steinbruch und danach zum "Aquädukt" mit Bachdurchfahrt...nochmal ordentlich volle braune Soße auf das Regenzeuchs spülen....postfucktisch sozusagen.

Da wir danach immer noch nicht genug hatten, ging es hoch zum Haus Ölgarten und über Pferdepfade zurück. Noch ein paar Minuten Finisher-demmeln, damit die Stunde voll wird.
Jau, hat Spaß gemacht, sauber (waren wir zum Schluß leider nicht mehr).

Grüße an alle Hardkernbikers!


----------



## Pete04 (11. Dezember 2016)

postf......! Und ich hielt die Gisela immer für voll katholisch!


----------



## -Shodan- (12. Dezember 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Edit: Spezieller Aufruf an den Neu-Enduristen @-Shodan-



Hat leider zeitlich nicht gepasst. Das Wochenende war drei Tage - fünf Termine. Sonntag Jahresabschluss im Repair-Cafe, da ist der Weg vorher zu weit da runter.

Aber in dem wilden winterlichen Schneetreiben was grade so herrscht findet sich bestimmt bald ein Termin. Vielleicht auch mal so ein schönes Neujahrsbiken...


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Dezember 2016)

-Shodan- schrieb:


> Hat leider zeitlich nicht gepasst. Das Wochenende war drei Tage - fünf Termine. Sonntag Jahresabschluss im Repair-Cafe, da ist der Weg vorher zu weit da runter.
> 
> Aber in dem wilden winterlichen Schneetreiben was grade so herrscht findet sich bestimmt bald ein Termin. Vielleicht auch mal so ein schönes Neujahrsbiken...


Wenn du magst, melde dich mal per PN. Wir können gerne was über Whatsapp ausmachen. Trails gehen immer......IMMER


----------



## -Shodan- (15. Dezember 2016)

Also wenn du mit Whatsapp Threema meinst dann gerne. Dieses WE gehts wohl auch wieder gen KöFo mit der Ziegenherde, weil danach noch Weihnachtsmarkt in Siegburg ansteht.


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Dezember 2016)

Bin Samstag in W-Burgholz ein paar richtig gute Trail mit ein paar Leuten rocken...Sonntag geht's dann quasi in den Chillout-Modus fürs Wochenende hiesige Frosthelm-checked Trails und danach bis Jahresende bisher nichts verplant.
cu


----------



## akimam (17. Dezember 2016)

morgen wird wie immer um 10 am lidl gestartet


----------



## -Shodan- (25. Dezember 2016)

Muddy Christmas 'ye all! Always fight the Plätzchenplautze!


----------



## zett78 (28. Dezember 2016)

Ist das der Baum an der WTS??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anti89 (11. Januar 2017)

neues bike ist auf dem weg und dann werde ich wieder hoffentlich sehr nette runden mit euch drehen können


----------



## thommy88 (11. Januar 2017)

und wie viele haste jetzt? 

bis demnächst vielleicht mal wieder.

grüße,


----------



## anti89 (11. Januar 2017)

wenn es dann da ist nur das wme und mein hardtail


----------



## cruisingfix (11. Januar 2017)

Gratuliere zum Bike....
... i hoffe auch bald wieder am Sonntäglichen Start zu sein.

...gruß M.


----------



## anti89 (12. Januar 2017)

So es sollte anfang bis mitte februar bei mir eintreffen


----------



## cruisingfix (15. Januar 2017)

Hallo...
besser spät..wie garnicht..
wollte noch schnell bescheid geben	..das wir gleich um 10h wie gehabt uns am lidl treffen.
Kl.  Runde in den schnee ?!   ...mal sehn   

..bis gleich.... gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxorange (17. Januar 2017)

Hallo Lidls,
1. Mein Miniskus-Schaden ist behoben (ohne OP)
2. Mein MAXXchen hat einen neuen Rahmen (Garantie)
3. Ich freue mich auf mehr Lidl-Sonntage 2017  

Good Bike
Stefan


----------



## anti89 (17. Januar 2017)

Schön das du und mäxxchen wieder fit seid 
Ich finde das es seid der WhatsApp Gruppe  sehr still hier geworden ist um unseren schönen lidltreff


----------



## cruisingfix (17. Januar 2017)

"Wir fahren fast immer"
....je nach wetter ...krankenstand usw. mal mehr mal weniger biker !
Bin mir sicher   das wir auch diese jahr viele touren u trails kurbeln werden ...

gruß an Alle


----------



## maxxorange (18. Januar 2017)

anti89 schrieb:


> Schön das du und mäxxchen wieder fit seid
> Ich finde das es seid der WhatsApp Gruppe  sehr still hier geworden ist um unseren schönen lidltreff


 Hi Andy,
isch `abe kein What`s-depp-Zeitverbrennungs-Dingens mehr un hatte nie Fresse-book-
"chater" sin Psychopaten
Handy för SMS un MTB is ausreichend


----------



## cruisingfix (21. Januar 2017)

Haallooo.......
Morgen gehts wieder los   ...10h am lidl.
Bei kaltem u trockenem wetter, wird eine Schar tapferer biker ,sich wieder auf den weg machen.
Mehr o weniger bekannte Wege werden unser Ziel sein...
Die Richtung u länge des ganzen wird sich spontan zeigen... wer weis wohin wir uns verirren ..

..also sollte es da draußen noch Biker geben die lust haben...
Herzlich willkommen.

Mfg.


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Januar 2017)

Gerade nochmal den Wetterbericht geschaut. Ab 11 Uhr wird es erträglich(er) -1 Grad. Vielleicht sind dann ja schon ein paar Trails vorgespurt...hoffentlich schön breit...


----------



## Heitzer77 (22. Januar 2017)

Wir Treffen uns um 10 Uhr wie immer!


----------



## Heitzer77 (22. Januar 2017)

Es war eine schöne Winterrunde heute!


----------



## anti89 (22. Januar 2017)

Das freut mich für euch


----------



## Reen272 (22. Januar 2017)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Gerade nochmal den Wetterbericht geschaut. Ab 11 Uhr wird es erträglich(er) -1 Grad.



Ein Winter Biker fährt bei jeder Temperatur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Januar 2017)

Unterwerfe mich weder alternativlosem Handeln noch bedingungslosem Gehorsam. 
Jedem das Seine.


----------



## sun909 (23. Januar 2017)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Unterwerfe mich weder alternativlosem Handeln noch bedingungslosem Gehorsam.
> Jedem das Seine.



Shit, 
genau das verlange ich doch im Kleingedruckten meiner Touren 

Schon wieder erwischt?!

Grüße


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Januar 2017)

Ach was, komm stell dich nicht so an...wenn ein devoter E-Biker von dir verlangt, deine Tour nur mit ich und unbedingt um 10.00 Uhr zu starten auf das er dir am Kotzberg mit seinem Motor ein Lidl singt...do it!


----------



## Pete04 (23. Januar 2017)

Flugs reingebimmst und Sternsken vergeben! Dein Körpagewicht in Talern ett bringen soll....
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Januar 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Flugs reingebimmst und Sternsken vergeben! Dein Körpagewicht in Talern ett bringen soll....
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


Grüezi Gott a Stern i ha....  Ich mach mal Werbung für


----------



## Pete04 (23. Januar 2017)

Fattes glutenfreies Bussi! (Ein Komma wäre berechtigt, erhöht aber datt Druckfett!)


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Januar 2017)

Komma nitt so ja!  Wenn schon dann Plural...Kommern,,,


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Januar 2017)

@Pete04 Für die klassische und Erz-KBU-Bagaahsch musst aber selber werbewirbeln, die sind mir eher Peripherie als dir...


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Januar 2017)

Mir holen auf...  gehn wir doch eben noch in die Kirche und stimmen ein "...ein feste Burg ist uns Team Tom..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anti89 (2. Februar 2017)

Es ist da


----------



## anti89 (4. Februar 2017)

Morgen(Sonntag) 10 uhr treffen in hennef am lidl


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Februar 2017)

Kurzweilige Trailrunde zu dritt...Bahnhofstreppen, Märchenwald verkehrt, Kapellentrail, Märchenwald, Ponyhof, Todestrail, Aquädukt und Bahnhofstreppen.


----------



## Pete04 (5. Februar 2017)

Furteln im Winter - die Couchkartoffeln haben noch keinen Gedanken dran verschwendet! Ich geh' davon aus
datt Du datt Eis geteilt hass'?! Der Physiognomie des amtierenden Furtlers bescheinige ich auffe nach oben
offenen Furtskala "skeptischen Spaß"!


----------



## Pete04 (5. Februar 2017)

...während No. 3 eine Art "präventive Schadenfreude" gar eingemeisselt zur Schau trägt! Alway know the Skill of the Biker to your front...


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Februar 2017)

Einigen wir uns auf "fokussiert"  ich hoffe, da wird noch ein feines Bewegbilderformat von @Lurschman fertig, bei dem ich mich auch hier gerne nochmal bedanken möchte, für den Einfall da irgendwo auf uns zu lauern.
Die Raw-Formate sind schon mal vielversprechend bitte die Sprüche nicht weglassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (5. Februar 2017)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Einigen wir uns auf "fokussiert"  ich hoffe, da wird noch ein feines Bewegbilderformat von @Lurschman fertig, bei dem ich mich auch hier gerne nochmal bedanken möchte, für den Einfall da irgendwo auf uns zu lauern.
> Die Raw-Formate sind schon mal vielversprechend bitte die Sprüche nicht weglassen!


Im Levve nitt!


----------



## Black-Under (6. Februar 2017)

An dieser Bachdurchfahrt habe ich letztens wieder kehrt gemacht, das Bächle hatte zuviel Wasser und mir war es allgemein zu frostelig für so was....... *schäm*


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Februar 2017)

Black-Under schrieb:


> An dieser Bachdurchfahrt habe ich letztens wieder kehrt gemacht, das Bächle hatte zuviel Wasser und mir war es allgemein zu frostelig für so was....... *schäm*


<--- für mehr Wasser im Bach hat man am besten so ein Bike.


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Februar 2017)

@ Lidl-Gang
Wir wollen wohl mal kommenden Sonntag mit ein paar Leuten Ringwälle und Heilbrunnen fahren und ggf. ein wenig exploren. Heißt, um es familienfreundlich zu gestalten, mit dem Zug hin und zurück.
Falls wer Interesse hätte, auch bissl Co-Guiding, könnte man sich gerne zusammen tun. Müsste nur rechtzeitig bekannt sein. Also, vielleicht mal sacken lassen und dann melden....lG


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Februar 2017)

Ich werde morgen ab ca 1030 ab WBT ne Runde drehen, falls wer mit will.... PN


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Februar 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen ab ca 1030 ab WBT ne Runde drehen, falls wer mit will.... PN


Heut stachelhard links in beiden Varianten gerockt, Steil ist geil! Und auf EM Rückweg zum Auto noch was interessantes gefunden zwar viel zu kurz aber anspruchsvoll und geil...


----------



## Reen272 (8. Februar 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Heut stachelhard links in beiden Varianten gerockt, Steil ist geil! Und auf EM Rückweg zum Auto noch was interessantes gefunden zwar viel zu kurz aber anspruchsvoll und geil...




Hier bist du auch erwünscht 

Wo ist den stachelhard?


----------



## sun909 (8. Februar 2017)

Fliegerschanze. Aber bitte nicht HR-Dauerblockierbremsend kaputtfahren 

Ist sehr steil und umsetzen muss man auch. Oder schieben...

Grüße


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Februar 2017)

Reen272 schrieb:


> Hier bist du auch erwünscht


Hör ma, "Namensvetter", für die Anzahl deiner Beiträge ist ja häufig ein "Schnack" dabei. Dabei bist du doch 1:1 Aug in Aug so ein Stiller. Beziehungsweise, dass du mehr als "Inter-anti-nett" kannst, kann ich noch nicht aus eigener Er-fahrung bezeugen.


----------



## Reen272 (8. Februar 2017)

Ach so dachte du wolltest "um" die wahnbachtalsperre, wer richtig liest ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reen272 (8. Februar 2017)

Wir sind keine namens Vetter, gibt nur 3 Leute mit meinen Vornamen in Deutschland (meines Wissens). 
Was du mit Inter-anti-nett meinst musst du mir genauer erklären 

Gruß der nicht mit Namen René heißt


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Februar 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> Fliegerschanze. Aber bitte nicht HR-Dauerblockierbremsend kaputtfahren
> 
> Ist sehr steil und umsetzen muss man auch. Oder schieben...
> 
> Grüße



Und die linke Variante ist nur bei trockenem Wetter zu empfehlen unten raus bietet der Lehm im Moment kaum bis gar keinen halt selbst die Magische Marie war da über ihre Grenzen hinaus gefordert! . An sonsten gilt wer rechts Probleme hat bzw. Nicht als lockeres trailchen ansieht, sollte links, links liegen lassen! Rechts ist Kindergeburtstag dagegen! 
Umsetzen kommt auf die Variante an  und ja bei der umsetzvariante sollte das im steilen Gelände beherrscht werden, sonst geht steil abwärts! 
Und Finger weg von der Hinterrad bremse bringt in dem Gelände genau nix!


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Februar 2017)

Reen272 schrieb:


> Wir sind keine namens Vetter, gibt nur 3 Leute mit meinen Vornamen in Deutschland (meines Wissens).
> Was du mit Inter-anti-nett meinst musst du mir genauer erklären
> 
> Gruß der nicht mit Namen René heißt


[emoji23]


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Februar 2017)

Reen272 schrieb:


> Wir sind keine namens Vetter, gibt nur 3 Leute mit meinen Vornamen in Deutschland (meines Wissens).
> Was du mit Inter-anti-nett meinst musst du mir genauer erklären
> 
> Gruß der nicht mit Namen René heißt


Ist mir so zugetragen worden, von einem der Lidler.


----------



## akimam (11. Februar 2017)

wie gesagt, hier runter laden


----------



## -Shodan- (14. Februar 2017)

Hallo Leute, ist mal wieder Zeit für ein Lebenszeichen. Ist immernoch viel los bei uns, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, das wir mal wieder mit um die Wahnbachtalsperre gondeln oder so.

Hatte eigentlich der geplante Nürburgring-Nightride mal statt gefunden? Sonst schreiben wir uns den doch mal für diesen Sommer in den Kalender.

Ich hätte noch ein OT-Anliegen, damit das hier den Thread nicht zu sehr stört bitte Antworten per pn direkt an mich, dann brauche ich hier nur ein mal den Zwischenruf machen. Danke.
Also für das andere Hobby - die Fotogruppe - suchen wir noch eine location für das nächste Shooting. Sollte möglichst im Bereich Hennef - Windeck liegen und sowas in der Art wie ne alte Burg- oder Klosterruine sein (z.B. Kloster Heisterbach/Tomburg). Darf auch ne spannende Felsformation oder ein alter Waldbunker sein. Wem ist denn da mal was schönes auf Tour begegnet?

In diesem Sinne: morgen ist Frühling, also raus aufs Bike.


----------



## cruisingfix (18. Februar 2017)

Hallo ...  an alle mitleser da draußen
Auch wenn es eigentlich bekannt sein sollte.....  hey morgen wird gekurbelt.
So.  10h   am lidl  ..  trocken siehts aus für morgen.
Wohin woher wielang....  mal sehn.

gruß  . M.


----------



## anti89 (25. Februar 2017)

ist morgen oder an rosenmontag unterwegs auf der flucht vor karneval?


----------



## cruisingfix (25. Februar 2017)

Morgen  10h  am lidl....  wie gehabt.

gruß . M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (26. Februar 2017)

G.Morgen...  an alle mitleser
...wir drehn eine Runde .  Fahrstrecke u länge wird wie immer an Mitfahrer u. Wetter
angepasst.  Es kann gerne mitgekurbelt werden. Start  in hennef /lidl wie gehabt.

mfg  ... bis nachher


----------



## Demello (26. Februar 2017)

Super Runde heute, tolle Truppe - Danke Euch!


----------



## cruisingfix (26. Februar 2017)

Jo...  gelungene runde... seh i auch so.
Strecke , Mitfahrer , Wetter , keine pannen usw. .... prima.
@Demello  -nochmal  willkommen  bei uns.  

ca. 30km /550hm sind heut zusammen gekommen...  

...bis demnächst... gruß  an Alle.


----------



## Demello (27. Februar 2017)

Moinmoin, 
habe mir gerade ne absenkbare Sattelstütze bestellt - stufenlos und vom Lenker aus zu händeln - für 99Euro. 
Da mußte ich einfach zuschlagen und hoffe mal stark, dass das DIng was taugt


----------



## delphi1507 (27. Februar 2017)

Demello schrieb:


> Moinmoin,
> habe mir gerade ne absenkbare Sattelstütze bestellt - stufenlos und vom Lenker aus zu händeln - für 99Euro.
> Da mußte ich einfach zuschlagen und hoffe mal stark, dass das DIng was taugt


Ich befürchte ja eher nicht.... Selbst die Reverb zickt immer Mal Rum und fliegt jetzt bei mir...


----------



## anti89 (27. Februar 2017)

Zufällig  ne forca?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Demello (27. Februar 2017)

https://www.fahrrad.de/red-cycling-...sion-sattelstuetze-316-mm-schwarz-546250.html


----------



## cruisingfix (4. März 2017)

Hallo liebe  Mtb-anhänger

Morgen is wieder So.   ... da is um 10h die heilige "bikertour"	
also wer lust hat....  hurra
...für die musik sind diesmal zuständig : Ketten u. Reifen
...für die gebete : ...jeder selber   
...i hoffe das wetter spielt mit... ..u wir werden nicht von oben getauft   

Mfg... der Meßdiener


----------



## akimam (4. März 2017)

Demello schrieb:


> https://www.fahrrad.de/red-cycling-...sion-sattelstuetze-316-mm-schwarz-546250.html


sieht doch ganz gut aus.

Morgen sind wir wieder am Start, wie immer 10 Uhr am Lidl in Hennef.
Wer möchte, kann mitkurbeln. Das Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden mit Sonne und Rückenwind.


----------



## akimam (11. März 2017)

Und schon ist wieder das Wochenende da 
und die nächste Runde steht an. 

kurz und knapp gesagt: So. 10 Uhr Lidl

ich freu mich auf nette Biker, Sonne und KURBELN


----------



## cruisingfix (11. März 2017)

....... 

...bin dabei.


----------



## Dart (12. März 2017)

War ´ne schöne Runde mit entspannten Leuten heute und auch noch ein paar neuenTrails dabei . Tempo war perfekt bei diesem super Wetter. Denke, werde unregelmäßig mal vorbeischauen. Danke fürs mitnehmen.
Gruß


----------



## cruisingfix (12. März 2017)

[email protected] wieder gerne.... jederzeit willkommen...


----------



## cruisingfix (18. März 2017)

Hallo mal so in die Runde...

wollte bescheid geben das wir morgen am lidl ,aus aktuellem anlass (sprengung Hochhaus Bonn) , um " 9.30h " starten !
.. wir möchten auf der vielleicht naßen tour  einen blick auf das Ereigniss werfen.
 Also wer möchte kann sich wie immer  anschließen...  
sollte das wetter uns übel mitspielen... sind wir bei zeiten wieder zurück.

mfg

PS : ...hauptsache ein bißchen kurbeln - trotz mäßigem wetter.


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. März 2017)

Darauf ein Gaffer Kölsch.  Na, dann viel Spaß!


----------



## maxxorange (22. März 2017)

OPI LEBT
Schöne Grüße in die Lidl-Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (25. März 2017)

@opi....   wäre schön euch mal wieder am lidl  begrüßen zu können.

Außerdem möchte i an dieser stelle nicht versäumen  auf morgen hinzuweisen.
10h  mtb-treff  in hennef am lidl.
Denkt alle an die zeitschleifen verschiebung... ...  diese nacht.

mfg  
..


----------



## cruisingfix (1. April 2017)

Hallo...  

morgen is es wieder soweit.  I wiederhole mich... doch i denke es is wichtig
bescheid zu geben.....  So. 10h am lidl /hennnef  zum biken..
wer mag u lust hat sich einer bunten truppe anzuschließen.... is herzlich eingeladen.

mfg	Micha


----------



## Demello (2. April 2017)

Bringe nächste Woche noch eine Bikerin mit - wenns ok ist ;-)

Bis gleich!


----------



## cruisingfix (8. April 2017)

Hallo	....mitleser.

...auch heute möchte i nicht versäumen  an morgen zu erinnern.
So.  10h   am lidl/hennef  treff zum biken.
Bunte mtb-tour durch die region....  wer will  wer mag   ...willkommen !

Mfg..


----------



## delphi1507 (8. April 2017)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?threads/840390/

Gesendet von meinem PLK-L01 mit Tapatalk


----------



## anti89 (13. April 2017)

Morgen (Karfreitag) um 11uhr30 kleine  trailrunde ab hennef lidl


----------



## Mountain_Screen (14. April 2017)

Vielen Dank für die schöne Runde, hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## anti89 (14. April 2017)

Jo war klasse


----------



## anti89 (14. April 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (15. April 2017)

Hallo  da draußen..... an alle mitleser

.....solltet ihr überhaupt keinen bock auf mtb-tour haben
.... keine lust auf berg u. Talfahrt
.... kein interresse an kettengesprächen
.... u gar kein bock auf matsch u näße haben

.... dann solltet ihr auf keinen fall morgen um 10h ab lidl/hennef mit uns kurbeln  !!  

mfg .... M.


----------



## anti89 (16. April 2017)

Bin morgen ab ca 11uhr30 am lidl und starte richtung stachelhardt


----------



## delphi1507 (16. April 2017)

Hab leider famely Dienst...


----------



## Demello (16. April 2017)

morgen leider schon verplant


----------



## anti89 (17. April 2017)

11uhr 30 lidl fällt von meiner seite aus


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. April 2017)

Immer wieder schön...ihr meint mit Stachelhardt wahrscheinlich "links runter"?! Wer fährt dort (links) regelmäßig und kann Tipps zur "Linienwahl" geben? Eventuell mit Video? Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anti89 (17. April 2017)

Also ich bin es einmal bis jetzt gefahren und muss sagen das sich jeder seine linie am besten selbst  sucht 
Nur weil mein vordermann runterkommt auf seiner line heißt  es ja nicht das ich die selbe line auch fahren kann
Es ist natürlich immer gut wenn man sich die line vorher mal angucken kann so wie du trailsurfer  es mit mir rechtsrunter auch beim erstenmal gemacht hast


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. April 2017)

Ich kenne von einem Versuch vor ein paar Jahren nur die "Linie" geradeaus runter, aber der eigentliche Weg kommt doch an der Natursteintreppe oberhalb der Sieg am Geländer runter, was aber eigentlich nur noch Stolperbiken pur sein dürfte...


----------



## anti89 (17. April 2017)

Es geht eigentlich 
Zumindestens bis kurz vor ende da wird es dann haarig


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. April 2017)

Oh, nooo.... Geil, Respekt!!! Ich glaube sogar, ich weiß, von wem dieses Video ist. Da geht ja schon das Adrenalin beim Angucken hoch!


----------



## delphi1507 (17. April 2017)

anti89 schrieb:


> Es geht eigentlich
> Zumindestens bis kurz vor ende da wird es dann haarig


Kommt ganz auf die Variante an! Und ist nicht unerheblich vom Wetter abhängig! Im feuchten Zustand unten raus beide Varianten grenzwertig. Im trockenen sehr wahrscheinlich halb so wild, nach meinem Osterurlaub werde ich dort noch Mal unter der Woche fahren...


----------



## delphi1507 (17. April 2017)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> was aber eigentlich nur noch Stolperbiken pur sein dürfte...


Nö, zwar technisch anspruchsvoll, aber von reinem stolpern weit entfernt... 
Einzelne Stellen S2+ sonst S2

Das ist stolpern... 7 Jahre alt...
Mit quasi unfahrbaren Bikes...





Und gleiche Stelle neu aufgelegt..


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. April 2017)

Den kenne ich nicht. BMX kann ich auch nichts abgewinnen. OK, habe vielleicht auch eine falsche Vorstellung zum "BBS" und keine Absicht mich um S-Grade plus/minusXYZ zu "streiten".
Was ich sagen wollte, was da im Video teilszu sehen ist, braucht schon mal 1.) richtig viel Selbstbewußtsein und 2.) ein sehr solides Fahrkönnen.
Respekt, wer das so entspannt fährt.


----------



## delphi1507 (17. April 2017)

Nach ist ein Trial BB Bike, anders kommst da wohl kaum rauf... Auf dem alten Video ist das ein dirtbike...


----------



## sun909 (18. April 2017)

Stachelhardt ist an den drei schwierigen Stellen schon haarig und mE S3.

Schon sinnig, sich die Bilder auf singletrail-Skala.de anzuschauen, damit man sich konkret und für alle auch verständlich über Stellen unterhalten kann (die STS startet übrigens bei S0! und ist unabhängig von der Witterung...)

Ohne sicheres Umsetzen und eine sehr gute VR-Bremse bzw nix mit HR-"Angstbremsen" kann und sollte man die "Variante links"/Stellen im Video gar nicht erst angehen.

Grüße und viel Spaß!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. April 2017)

Mit einem Fatbike geht das ... auch ohne Fahrtechnik ! Denn die können alles hab ich mir sagen lassen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (25. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen

hier mal ne Info : ... einige Biker aus unserem Umfeld werden am So. (vorrausgesetzt Wetter ok)
						die Nürburgringrunde "Bulls Hölle" angehen. Start wäre um 9h am Lidl Parkplatz Hennef, zwecks fahrt nach Adenau.
					   Alternativ Treff um 10h in Adenau gegenüber von Radsport Breuer auf dem REWE Parkplatz.
						Wer sich anschließen möchte  ..könnte dies gerne tuen.  Die tour dort ist recht abwechslungsreich mit Animationsprogramm
						auf der anderen Seite des Zauns  ...

Mfg  ...


----------



## delphi1507 (26. April 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> Stachelhardt ist an den drei schwierigen Stellen schon haarig und mE S3.
> 
> Schon sinnig, sich die Bilder auf singletrail-Skala.de anzuschauen, damit man sich konkret und für alle auch verständlich über Stellen unterhalten kann (die STS startet übrigens bei S0! und ist unabhängig von der Witterung...)
> 
> ...


Ok einigen wir uns auf S3


----------



## cruisingfix (29. April 2017)

Hallo..
hier nochmal der hinweis auf die tour morgen.
"Der hennefer mtb-treff macht eine auswärtstour".!!!
Start deswegen früher (siehe vorherigen beitrag).
Wetter wird top... drum kanns losgehn...

mfg..


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. April 2017)

GP Bulls Hölle, Hölle, Hölle!


----------



## anti89 (1. Mai 2017)




----------



## cruisingfix (1. Mai 2017)

Bilder der "Ringtour -" des Hennefer mtb treff..... oben an der Hohen Acht.
...bestes wetter ...tolle truppe  ...ca.28km/800hm.
...es war top	 .Applaus für alle mitfahrer  von meiner seite.

gruß   . M


----------



## cruisingfix (13. Mai 2017)

Hallo  an alle kurbelkranken...
morgen gehts mal wieder rund....ritzel  reifen  u die welt dreht sich auf tour.
10h  am hennefer treff..... 

mfg   M.


----------



## cruisingfix (27. Mai 2017)

Hallo....  
..der übliche kleine hinweis von meiner seite an dieser stelle :

"So.  10h  am hennefer treffpunkt zur mtb-tour"  ...wer bock hat
...bitteschön  herzlich willkommen.

mfg  ..
..


----------



## cruisingfix (4. Juni 2017)

G.Morgen....  i bins nur...
...ähm   ... wollte nur sagen ... heute gehts wieder los.
wetter is so lala.... also könnte die tour auch kürzer ausfallen....
...mal sehn.   

Gruß vom  "nur er schreibt hier zur zeit"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (11. Juni 2017)

.....dito...


.


----------



## delphi1507 (11. Juni 2017)

War heute verdammt war in eurer Ecke....


----------



## sun909 (11. Juni 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> War heute verdammt war in eurer Ecke....



Wat? Gibt doch eine Rechtschreibprüfung  ...


----------



## delphi1507 (11. Juni 2017)

Warm... Verdammte autokorrektur... Scheine im 
 Moment erheblich mit der Wärme zu haben... Bei temp über 26°c gibt's Stress mit Kopfschmerzen und Übelkeit..
Liegt vielleicht an der Protektorenjacke... Das nächste Mal dann halt ohne...


----------



## cruisingfix (24. Juni 2017)

Hallo an alle Mitleser...
..morgen is treffpunkt lidl um "9.30"   ...because we make a spezial Tour   ☺
... es geht mit der bahn die sieg rauf   u trailig  flowig wieder zurück.

mfg   M.


----------



## maxxorange (27. Juni 2017)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Mitleser...
> ..morgen is treffpunkt lidl um "9.30"   ...because we make a spezial Tour   ☺
> ... es geht mit der bahn die sieg rauf   u trailig  flowig wieder zurück.
> 
> mfg   M.



Hay Micha,

Würde mich gerne wieder anschließen 
Lass es mich bitte Wissen, ob Ihr am 02.07. kurbelt, wo auch immer 

Grüße aus Bonn und Düsseldorf
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (27. Juni 2017)

Klar  ... es wird doch immer gekurbelt. Also  So. 10h  

mfg


----------



## maxxorange (3. Juli 2017)

Mein herzliches Dankeschön an Micha, Gero, Franco und Uwe, auch für Eure Geduld
Micha, Du hattest 55 km, 3.10 Std. und 500 Hm gerechnet
Ich glaube es waren 3.30 Std.
Jedenfalls war ich platt wie ne Flunder

Grüße an Guide "nurerschreibthierzurZeit"

Stefan


----------



## cruisingfix (3. Juli 2017)

....


----------



## cruisingfix (22. Juli 2017)

Ähmmm.....  hallo !!

...morgen gehts wieder mal los...  10h hennef lidl.
bißchen bike hier..bißchen schlamm dort.   

....gruß	M.


----------



## Fabian93 (23. Juli 2017)

Nabend zusammen,

bin heute das erste mal zusammen mit einem Kumpel am Stachelhardt gefahren. Zum Aufwärmen die rechte Abfahrt, danach ging es auf die linke. Da natürlich die "Abbiegung" nach rechts verpasst, dann in einem ziehmlich rutschigen und steilen aber spaßig zu fahrendem Steilstück gelandet. Der Regen heute nacht hat seinen Dienst getan.
Die richtige Variante der linken Line dann auch von unten gefunden, der Trail macht doch wirklich Spaß. Einige Schlüsselstellen ein paar mal gefahren, dabei alle möglichen Varianten ausprobiert 

Gibt es da im näheren Dunstkreis noch weitere spaßige, eher technische Trails ? Gern auch noch was knackiger als die Stachelhardt. Die Ecke Kaldauen/Talsperre kenne ich wie meine Westentasche, ist direkt bei mir vor der Haustür.


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Juli 2017)

Ringwälle und Heilbrunnen-Trail, zum Beispiel. Wenn das zu "luschig" ist, am besten mal selbst in den Höhen des Siegsteigs exploren und Teilen. ^^


----------



## Fabian93 (23. Juli 2017)

Der Siegsteig stand bei mir auf der "to-do" Liste für den August, Urlaub sei dank. Da muss es definitiv noch ein paar feine Stellen geben.

War eigentlich einer von euch bei der Gruppe dabei, die letzten Sonntag im Steinbruch in Siegburg einen Verletzten zu beklagen hatten ?
Falls ja, wie gehts Ihm ? Ich war der, der euch die Brille und die Handschuhe nachgebracht hat


----------



## paulman8888 (29. Juli 2017)

Guten Abend zusammen.
Mitte August gehen bei mir die Semesterferien so richtig Los und damit einhergehend ist hoffentlich-warscheinlich auch die Zeit da.
Komme aus Windeck und der Heilbrunnen gehört, wie viele andere Trails, zu meinem Repertoire.
Vielleicht verabredet man sich zum gemeinsamen Radfahren durch dir Windecker Wäder und die Wälder auf dem Nutscheid.

Mit freundlichstem Gruße,

Paul


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Juli 2017)

paulman8888 schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen.
> Mitte August gehen bei mir die Semesterferien so richtig Los und damit einhergehend ist hoffentlich-warscheinlich auch die Zeit da.
> Komme aus Windeck und der Heilbrunnen gehört, wie viele andere Trails, zu meinem Repertoire.
> Vielleicht verabredet man sich zum gemeinsamen Radfahren durch dir Windecker Wäder und die Wälder auf dem Nutscheid.
> ...


Hier wäre schön mal einer aus Hennef, der gerne würde!


----------



## Lurschman (29. Juli 2017)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Falls ja, wie gehts Ihm ?



Denke er ist auf dem Weg der Besserung 



paulman8888 schrieb:


> Vielleicht verabredet man sich zum gemeinsamen Radfahren durch dir Windecker Wäder und die Wälder auf dem Nutscheid.



Wenn´s bei mir terminlich passt komm ich mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (29. Juli 2017)

Morgen is ja wieder  So.   da gehts wie immer um 10h ab lidl/hennef los...


..


----------



## Fabian93 (29. Juli 2017)

Auf wie viele Kilometer/Hm müsste man sich einstellen ? Würd gern morgen mal mitfahren, die Erkältung hängt mir aber noch etwas nach.


----------



## cruisingfix (29. Juli 2017)

...bei uns hällt sich alles in grenzen... 30-40km / ca. 400-600hm   is so der schnitt.
....i fahr morgen  ganz gemütlich  4,7zoll  pneus... 

Mfg


----------



## anti89 (30. Juli 2017)

Hallo wollte morgen Vormittag  die talsperre umfahren ohne zeitdruck wer lust und zeit hat darf sich gerne anschließen


----------



## cruisingfix (13. August 2017)

Hallo	.... 
heute geht es um 10h wieder los...
altbekannter treffpunkt  lidl/hennef

mfg

PS : ...ab Mi. fährt ein großteil der Lidl-truppe in die Hochalpen nach Briancon /serre chevalier bikepark  usw...  ☺


----------



## paulman8888 (15. August 2017)

Morgen oder Donnerstag jemand Lust auf ne Runde ? Schlagt mal etwas vor.


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. August 2017)

paulman8888 schrieb:


> Morgen oder Donnerstag jemand Lust auf ne Runde ? Schlagt mal etwas vor.


Wenn du mir deine Mobilnummer schickst, adde ich dich gerne zu unserer Whatsappgruppe, Leute aus Hennef, Lohmar, Troisdorf usw. dann geht verabreden doch unkomplizierter.


----------



## Heitzer77 (21. August 2017)

Briancon 2017
Tourbericht von Micha ( crusingfix )

Tag 1 Anreise :  Nachdem Mi. um 5h morgens alle pünktlich am lidl standen, machten sich 11 Schaltgruppenbiker/innen in 5 Autos , auf den weg nach Briancon. In Kolonne ,mit dem ein o. anderem stop , führte unser weg stets bergauf. So wurde der erste spektakuläre Alpenpass, in begleitung dutzender Biker die sich quälten, mit Motorkraft überwunden . "Col de Galiber" 2650m.ü.N.   ..von dort nur noch wenige km zum Hotel. Auf Hauseigenem Parkplatz aufgestellt , eingecheckt...Quartier bezogen , dies alles war flux erledigt , so daß wir gemeinsam gehüllt in unserem ersten Schaltgruppen- T-shirt , zum besten Restaurant der Stadt wanderten. Nach geselligem Abend ging es ,voller vorfreude auf den nächsten Tag ,zügig ins Bett .

Tag 2 "Tourtag " : Nach frühem absolviertem Frühstück ...machten wir uns auf. Direkt vom Hotel aus in die Steigung zur Altstadt - Richtung "Val de Pres" (Malerisches idylisches Tal)
Dann kam das unvermeitliche   ...der Anstieg zum "Fort Lenlon". Knapp 1000 hm am stück über breite aber steinige Wege. Das führte sogleich zum auseinander ziehen der Gruppe. Jeder ging an seine ganz persönliche Grenze. Rudi traff es besonders hart... doch mit einigem zuspruch u seinem eisernem Willen schaffte auch er es bis auf 2300 m.ü.N.  Respekt .!!   ...dort mit mir vereint beobachteten wir die Restliche gruppe auf 2480 m.ü.N am Fort lenlon. Wandergruppen wurde mit Meldungen losgeschickt um kurzfristig verlorenen sprachkontakt wieder herzustellen..   .
Danach ging es geschlossen über die Hochebene , kurzweilig wegen perfektem panorama, richtung "Col de Granon".  Nun in sichtweite der Gletscher begann "Er" ... der Granontrail !  Mein gedanke : Wir müssen die Schäffchen zusammen halten   ..ein schmaller schier endlos erscheinender Singletrail schlängelt sich in vielzähligen Kehren, auf durchschnittlich über 2000m , am Hang entlang. Auflösungserscheinungen machten mir Sorge , doch da in der Ferne war immer wieder der ein o. Andere von uns zu sehn.  Bis dann..... ja  dann... auf einmal standen alle in einem kl.Bergdorf... 2 Böckchen fehlten !!  Gero u. Reen  konnten in ihrem unendlichen flow  nicht mehr stoppen , u fanden sich ungeahnt von uns , im Tal wieder. Ca. 550m unterhalb von der Restlichen Gruppe war fùr sie die tour beendet (zumal Reen sich leider bei diesen Manöver die bekannte verletztung zugezogen hat). Nach kurzer Situationsklärung u. einiger Panoramablicke kurbelten die verbliebenen 9 Biker sicher u zügig zum Hotel zurück.
Puuh... erste Tour bezwungen. Hurra. Ca. 45km /1500hm

Tag 3 "Bikepark Serre Chevalier" : (leider ohne verletzten Reen)  ...als erstes am heutigem morgen wurde nach dem frühstück ein "Workshop" am parkplatz eingelegt. Thema :  wir umwickeln die prägnantesten stellen unserer Bikes mit schützenden Materiallien. Alte schläuche etc.  ....alles wurde verwendet. Dies sollte sich im laufe des tages noch als hilfreich erweisen. Dann ging is zum nahe gelegenem Lift (zum kräfte sparen) rauf auf 2.400m . Oben angekommen ,kurze Steigung überwunden u.  Jawohl da is er.. der Riesige Bikepark mit seinen bunten strecken. Kurze bebachtung eines "Baustellenhubschraubers" ( jo...in den bergen wird anders gearbeitet) u schon ging es ab zur großen Liftstation... um erneut zu shutteln. Verschiedenste Routen u Streckenabschnitte wurden geritten u gemeistert. Mein persönliches Highlight :  ...unsere liftgondelerstürmung auf 1900m.ü.N.  Situation : Eine Gondel ca.8qm  , zur Abfahrt bereit, bereits besetzt mit 2bikern u 2 wanderer ... jetzt kommen wir ins spiel     schaltgruppentetris... alle wollen mit. Reingestapelt.... u dann kommt die freundliche Dame die den Lift fahren soll. Erste Reaktion  : lächeln u interne beweisfotos fürs protokoll !!  ..mit dem hinweis das die fluchtluke wohl nicht mehr zu erreichen wäre..   
Dann gings trotzdem los...bergauf..  um Ängste zu vertreiben wurde ein Gesang angestimmt.. dies besänftigte auch die, unfreiwillig -da nicht mehr möglich zu entkommen, Mitreisenden. Später wurden dann zum wiederholten male die 1000tiefenmeter  in Angriff genommen. Der ein o. andere Ausflug in die botanik ging , gott sei dank , weitesgehend glimpflich aus. Als Abschluß wurde noch im Tal ein netter Trail gefahren , die bikes fùr lau gewaschen.... u Retour mit tempo ins Hotel. Pannen... jo gabs auch   2 x platt  ... aber kein problem für findige Crew.   ca. 35km / 300hm / 3000 tm !

Tag 4  Tourtag "Fort Janus"  ..oder Level 3 Endgegner !!
..nachdem leider 3 Schaltgruppen Biker/innen  verletzungsbedingt die vorzeitige Rückfahrt antreten mußten, machten sich die verbliebenen auf den Weg. Quer durch die Alstadt , gleich wieder Hm machend , ging es über die historische Brücke "Pont Asfeld" .... O-Ton von Dirk "das sieht ja hier aus 'wie bei Game of Thrones'...  
Sogleich folgten einige böse steinige Rampen hinauf zur ersten , einer von vielen, Festungen . Wieder stehen uns , wie am ersten tag, über 1000 hm am stückbevor. Über breite Abwechslungsreiche , quer durch  verschiedene Gebiete laufende Wege kämpften wir uns nach u. nach hoch. Auf ca. 2100 m.ü.N tauchte ein Bergsee auf , eigentlich dient er nur als speichersee, doch Team Italia entkleidete sich u sprang beherzt hinein... das Echo der kälteschreie hallt immer noch durch die Berge. Der Gipfel -in Ferne in Sicht trieb es uns weiter nach oben. Stefan - der an diesem Tag am meisten zu kämpften hatte , hielt trotz roter Laterne tapfer durch !! (Applaus u respekt bitte).... so konnte auch er gegen 14h den Gipfelblick geniesen. Vereint im Fort Janus enspannten wir gemeinsam auf 2520m.ü.N bei strahlendem Sonnenschein ( jeden tag war top wetter).
Umringt von einer Handvoll biker u wanderer , bestaunten wir noch eine Gruppe von "Treking Pferden" inkl. Reiter u.Gepäck , auch Sie hatten den beschwerlichen Aufstieg geschafft.
Jetzt folgte der recht flotte Rückweg. Vorbei an Relikten der Weltkriege  ging es auf den "Dynamittrail/weg. Dieser führte uns in über 100 Serpentinnenkehren zurück in Richtung Briancon. Erstaunlicher Weise blieb diese lange Abfahrt ohne Materialschäden.... puuh  -glück gehabt. Abschließend noch kurz durch die stadt gekurbelt...u Hurra   ... geschafft.
Sicher anstrengenste Tour ...mit ca. > 40 KM /1500 KM
Endgegner  ....  ✔

Tag 5 "Rückreise " : ....alles läuft nach plan    ... frühstück , packen , Abfahrt 8h.  Zum ausklang ging es erst mal wieder rauf zum "col de Galiber" ... traumhafte Ausicht inkl.
Als extra diesmal "Kuhherde auf straße " , galt es vorsichtig auszuweichen, trotz drohender steilklippe. Uns beobachtende Murmeltiere schüttelten den kopf. Auf den Serpentinnen auch unterwegs : "sportler jeder colör"  Renn u. Mtb biker... Bergläufer usw...  wir sagen Auf wiedersehn geliebte Hochalpen. Auf der Autobahn angekommen gilt es jetzt nur noch darum : Meter machen !   .... mit nur 2 stops inkl. Sekundenschnellem flüssigkeitsaustausch einzelner Mitreisender... kamen wir gut voran. Vereinzelte Staus wurden auf verschiedene Weise/strecken umfahren. So löste sich der konvoi zeitweise auf, doch nach fast 11 std. standen wir Alle fast zeitgleich am lidl.   Yeaahh....

Fazit :  Hochalpen - immer eine Reise wert.
			 Wo ein Weg is - muß auch ein Wille sein
			 Gerne nächstes Jahr wieder !

Lieber gruß an Alle  , Micha.

PS :   ...Danke an Alle für die schöne Zeit.
		  ...hängt bitte noch bilder u. Videos an.


----------



## Reen272 (21. August 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (21. August 2017)

Jungens ihr macht mir wieder Lust auf die Berge. 
Den Col du Galibier bin ich einmal mit dem MTB und Gepäck und einmal mit dem Rennrad gefahren ein super schöner Pass. Mit dem Rennrad mein Favorit.


----------



## aceofspades (22. August 2017)

Liest sich gut - top ☺


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. August 2017)

Schöner Bericht, Micha. Man kann schon im Geiste nachfahren.  Und gute und rasche Genesung allen leider Verletzten!


----------



## cruisingfix (9. September 2017)

Hallo	an alle mitleser...
morgen gehts wieder los.
Die bikes am start um 10h am lidl...  wie immer  ..☺
... gruß

..


----------



## cruisingfix (16. September 2017)

...äh mh  ?!  
...irgendwas wollt i sagen... ?!?   
...mh da war doch was......  ach
... hatte irgendwie mit Sonntag zu tuen...

...na ok...  i glaub ihr habt ne ahnung....   

Gruß...	M.


----------



## maxxorange (18. September 2017)

......äh Micha....
gestern bei der schönen Tour mit ca. 600 Hm, 46 km in 3h 40 ` hatteste aber keine Aussetzer....
sorry....doch.....
Einen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxorange (18. September 2017)

<----nächsten Sonntag simmer Beide dabei....
Maria war heute schon wählen....
....jaaaaaa....das machen die....


----------



## cruisingfix (15. Oktober 2017)

G.Morgen.....  heute gehts um 10h wieder los.

.... auf zum kurbeln ...in der Region. ...bunte truppe .. bunte strecke..

gruß  . M.


----------



## cruisingfix (19. November 2017)

G.Morgen.... ein gruß in die Region.
...heute (wird dem wetter entsprechend) eine runde gekurbelt.
...auf die matsche fertig ...los.

M.


----------



## sun909 (27. November 2017)

Moin!
Am Freitag ist ja "Stammtisch" in Hennef.

Vielleicht sieht man ja den ein oder anderen von euch? Treffen wird gegen 19.00 Uhr vor dem Hit an der Glühweinbude sein...

Mehr Infos hier:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16360

Grüße!


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Dezember 2017)

So, jetzt mal ein paar Spuren in den Schnee der Bröltrails legen!
Viel Spaß auch, schönen Sonntag!


----------



## cruisingfix (2. Januar 2018)

Wünsche Allen Mitlesern ... ein gutes Sturzfreies neues Jahr.
Auf das man sich am Lidl Treff mal sieht....

Gruß   M.


----------



## cruisingfix (13. Januar 2018)

Hallo ... an alle Mitleser.
Morgen wird wieder gekurbelt...
Wetter sollte mitspielen...
...freue mich auf ne bunte truppe.. 

gruß   M.


----------



## sun909 (20. Januar 2018)

Kurze Frage an die Locals:
Ist der HoChi wieder frei?

Vielen Dank und schönen Gruß!


----------



## delphi1507 (20. Januar 2018)

sun909 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an die Locals:
> Ist der HoChi wieder frei?
> 
> Vielen Dank und schönen Gruß!


Zugelegt oder unsere lieben Tiefdruckgebiete als verantwortliche?


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Januar 2018)

Jo, ist frei. War aber vor dem Sturm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reen272 (21. Januar 2018)

Sind heute leider nicht dort vorbei gekommen

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Reen


----------



## sun909 (21. Januar 2018)

Na gut, dann sorgen wir selbst für Aufklärung 

HoChi ist durch Sturm ziemlich dicht, Mann muss Ca 10x vom Rad und tragen oder schieben... Flow sieht anders aus.

Auch sonst werden die Waldarbeiter die nächsten Tage/Wochen gut zu tun haben. Krass schaut es bei Oberhalberg Ri Ausgang Drachenflieger aus, da liegen viele "Streichhölzer" Kreuz und quer...

Grüße und gute Fahrt!
C.

PS: haben wir euch nicht zu viert kurz vor der Grube getroffen? Waren zu zweit unterwegs...


----------



## Reen272 (22. Januar 2018)

Nein, wir waren Richtung merten und eitorf unterwegs, Schlamm Schlacht


----------



## sun909 (22. Januar 2018)

Ja, ist leider gerade schwer angesagt.
Grüße und Ride on!


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Januar 2018)

Wann geht es denn mal (wieder) zu Ringwällen und Heilbrunnen? Da würde ich mich mal (wieder) anschließen _wollen..._


----------



## cruisingfix (28. Januar 2018)

Hallö...
...Ringwälle... tja   ...warscheinlich aktuell auch sturmgeschädigt/schlammig.
Denke das die Runde allseits beliebt is, u somit mit sicherheit wieder mal angegangen wird.
Nur wann...  das weis i auch noch nicht.

.


----------



## Reen272 (28. Januar 2018)

Muss vor allem mal wieder was trockener werden


----------



## delphi1507 (28. Januar 2018)

Reen272 schrieb:


> Muss vor allem mal wieder was trockener werden


War heute doch OK... Keine zusätzliche bremse am Hinterbau aufgesammelt..


----------



## Reen272 (29. Januar 2018)

Naja trocken ist anders^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Januar 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> War heute doch OK... Keine zusätzliche bremse am Hinterbau aufgesammelt..


Das kann/darf ja eigentlich nicht passieren, wenn man vor dem Start brav gemeinsam den DIMB-Bikecheck macht.


----------



## delphi1507 (29. Januar 2018)

Reen272 schrieb:


> Naja trocken ist anders^^


Flaschen Ort zum fahren gewählt...


----------



## delphi1507 (29. Januar 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Das kann/darf ja eigentlich nicht passieren, wenn man vor dem Start brav gemeinsam den DIMB-Bikecheck macht.


Och beim Bikecheck, war beim letzten Kottenforst Ausflug zu Beginn auch keine zusätzliche Matschbremse vorhandenen, dafür mehrfach auf dem Trail....


----------



## cruisingfix (26. Februar 2018)

Halloo...
Hennefer Mtb touren .... am Lidl Hennef /  So. immer um 10h.

Gruß .M

PS:  ... wollte es nur nochmal Kund tuen.


----------



## thommy88 (23. März 2018)

sun909 schrieb:


> Na gut, dann sorgen wir selbst für Aufklärung
> 
> HoChi ist durch Sturm ziemlich dicht, Mann muss Ca 10x vom Rad und tragen oder schieben... Flow sieht anders aus.
> 
> ...



Aktuell kann man ihn wieder fahren. Sind jetzt ein paar mehr kleinere Sprünge vorhanden.


----------



## cruisingfix (5. April 2018)

....in stillem Gedenken...  an einen sympathischen Kurbelfan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (7. April 2018)

Der Kapellentrail ist ja total zu 

Hab heute mal einiges geräumt, aber da müsste man mal mit mehr Leuten ran... 

Jemand Lust von euch dazu? Könnte man auch als offizielle Aktion mit der Stadt machen =Gute Presse für die Biker...

Grüße und viel Spaß morgen auf eurer Runde!


----------



## delphi1507 (7. April 2018)

sun909 schrieb:


> Der Kapellentrail ist ja total zu
> 
> Hab heute mal einiges geräumt, aber da müsste man mal mit mehr Leuten ran...
> 
> ...


Kommt drauf an wann du hin Willst. Kommendes WE geht bei mir leider nicht...


----------



## Lurschman (7. April 2018)

sun909 schrieb:


> Jemand Lust von euch dazu? Könnte man auch als offizielle Aktion mit der Stadt machen =Gute Presse für die Biker...



Ich hätte in der kommenden Woche Urlaub und könnte mir etwas Zeit einräumen.


----------



## sun909 (7. April 2018)

Freitag Nachmittag?


----------



## Lurschman (7. April 2018)

Da wäre zwar eigentlich biken dran gewesen, aber ich hätte Bock den Trails mal was zurück zu geben. Ich wäre dabei.


----------



## delphi1507 (7. April 2018)

sun909 schrieb:


> Freitag Nachmittag?


Da bin ich wegen Arbeit raus


----------



## sun909 (7. April 2018)

Ich klingele Montag mal bei der Stadt an.

Fahrt ihr morgen? Ggf dort mal nachfragen, wer noch Zeit hat...

Grüße


----------



## delphi1507 (7. April 2018)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ich klingele Montag mal bei der Stadt an.
> 
> Fahrt ihr morgen? Ggf dort mal nachfragen, wer noch Zeit hat...
> 
> Grüße


Ja wir fahren morgen vermutlich ganz ähnlich dem was du Montag vorhast...


----------



## Mountain_Screen (7. April 2018)

sun909 schrieb:


> Der Kapellentrail ist ja total zu
> 
> Hab heute mal einiges geräumt, aber da müsste man mal mit mehr Leuten ran...
> 
> ...


Kapellentrail Richtung Merten runter?


----------



## sun909 (8. April 2018)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Kapellentrail Richtung Merten runter?



Der Teil Siegsteig von Hönscheid/Kapelle mit dem kaputten Rohr ziemlich am Anfang. Grob Ri Merten, genau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (8. April 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ja wir fahren morgen vermutlich ganz ähnlich dem was du Montag vorhast...



Da hat sich dein Post dazwischengeschlichen; ich meinte eigentlich die Hennefer-Sonntags-Truppe


----------



## Mountain_Screen (8. April 2018)

Sind dort Holzarbeiten ersichtlich?

Nach dem Sturm war der auf jeden Fall wieder frei.

Hatte im mittleren Teil schon ein toten Stamm raus gesägt, der den Hang runter gerutscht war.


----------



## sun909 (8. April 2018)

Ne, war großteils Sturmschäden.

Der Teil, an dem der Forstweg gequert wird, war auch grob gesägt, liegt aber Kreuz und quer...

Grüße


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. April 2018)

Lurschman schrieb:


> Da wäre zwar eigentlich biken dran gewesen, aber ich hätte Bock den Trails mal was zurück zu geben. Ich wäre dabei.


Sehr löblich, aber auch sehr schade, dass das wohl unsere Runde im Ennert platzen lässt, denn ich habe da nicht ausreichende Kenntnisse um die anderen zu gulden.
Gutes Gelingen allerseits!


----------



## sun909 (8. April 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Sehr löblich, aber auch sehr schade, dass das wohl unsere Runde im Ennert platzen lässt, denn ich habe da nicht ausreichende Kenntnisse um die anderen zu gulden.
> Gutes Gelingen allerseits!



Dich hätte ich jetzt als Local dort auch eingeplant 

Möchte dir deinen Guide aber nicht klauen, hehe. Ggf halt später...

Grüße


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. April 2018)

sun909 schrieb:


> Dich hätte ich jetzt als Local dort auch eingeplant
> 
> Möchte dir deinen Guide aber nicht klauen, hehe. Ggf halt später...
> 
> Grüße


Nein, ist OK. Wir fahren dann wahrscheinlich an der Bröl, statt Ennert.
Schreib doch bitte hier rein, wenn ihr durch seid.
—-
Radfahren ich jedenfalls Freitag möchte. Trailpflege gerne, aber ein anderes Mal.
Stehe nach frühzeitiger Absprache dann auch im Wort.
Grüße!


----------



## Jaerrit (8. April 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> gulden



Die haben jetzt auch den Euro im Frikandell-Spezial-Land  Oder muss ich noch auf die Wechselstube für nächste Woche?


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. April 2018)

Viel Spaß dann in Holland, wir prosten von Sieglinde zu!


----------



## sun909 (9. April 2018)

Tja,
gerade mehrere Telefobate geführt. Grundtenor sehr erfreut, aber schlussendlich wollen/dürfen die uns nicht grünes Licht geben...

Grund: Zuständig ist der Forst und Graf, der Natursteig bzw sein Wegpfleger dürfen da nicht dran...

Wird also nichts mit offizieller Aktion werden.

Bei Interesse: PN!

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (29. April 2018)

Vielen Dank für die heutige, tolle Tour zum Heilbrunnentrail und den Ringwällen sagen Elmar, Rene, Gerrit, Wolfgang und Kamerakind Markus. Merci!



Die Drachenschanze war heute im Steilstück gut durchnässt und a bissl rutschig und spannend.


----------



## cruisingfix (29. April 2018)

...jo.... feine Tour heute... mit ein Dutzend Kurbelfans...

...nix zu danken 

Gruß   M.


----------



## cruisingfix (3. Juni 2018)

Hennef lebt  !...   u fährt     10h lidl.

☺


----------



## Fargrim (3. Juni 2018)

Moin,
trefft ihr euch noch regelmäßig?
Ich würde gerne dazustoßen.
Allerdings fahre ich ein Hardtail und bin denke ich eher im Anfängerniveau einzuordnen.

Gruß

Fred


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Juni 2018)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Hennef lebt  !...   u fährt     10h lidl.
> 
> ☺


Japp und erkennt zufuß laufende Mitfahrer nicht an der Wahnbachtalsperre


----------



## cruisingfix (9. Juni 2018)

@Farqrim ... gerne kannst du mit kurbeln.
immer So. 10h lidl Hennef .... Strat u Treffpunkt.

gruß M.

@ Delphi...   .. sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (9. Juni 2018)

@Fred  ... Startpunkt ..


----------



## cruisingfix (9. Juni 2018)

...Mitfahrer sollten bitte Helm tragen.!!
Ansonsten braucht es nur lust u. laune....
Morgen gehts wieder los...


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Juni 2018)

Heute neue Mitfahrer rekrutiert... Der kurze 2 1/2 hat sich heute mit dem Laufrad erst eine Treppe gegeben und ist danach aufs Fahrrad umgestiegen....


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Juni 2018)

Wo gehts morgen lang?


----------



## cruisingfix (30. Juni 2018)

Hallo an alle Mitleser...
hallo an trail surfer...
...morgen gehts, anlässig des "Autofreies Siegtal" , vom lidl aus richtung Römerweg hinauf
bis hohes wäldchen, dann abwärts zum Siegtal u. Retour im flauschigen Gruppenwindschatten in der Massenverfolgung..   
.. hardtail moving...  oder alles was rollt.

gruß   . M.


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Juli 2018)

ADIOS, Hennef!!!! 

Gute fünf Jahre durfte ich die hiesige, zum biken schöne und abwechslungsreiche Landschaft kennen- und lieben lernen und genießen; im Laufe der Zeit auch einigen anderen das näherbringen, was ich seit meinem 1. Beitrag vom 7. April 20-3 (auf Seite 7 dieses Threads) als meine MTB-Heimat bezeichnen konnte.
Besonderer Dank von mir gilt @cruisingfix der mir schon vor unserem Umzug von K-Longerich nach Geistingen einiges an Trails gezeigt hat, was mir als damals 29er Newbie recht schnell meine fahrerischen Grenzen aufgezeigt hat.
Aber der Mut, sich an die nächste Schwierigkeit heranzutrauen hat mich seither nie verlassen und so konnte ich, auch mit Hilfe aus diversen Fahrtechnikkursen, meine persönliche Latte immer ein bisschen höher legen.
Jetzt geht es also weg von Hennef, nicht so weit weg, aber das neue Zuhause will auch kennengelernt werden!

Für die Zukunft dieses Threads wünsche ich mir, dass wieder vermehrt (und rechtzeitig) angekündigt wird, wenn die BikerInnen vom Lidl-Treff wieder eine Trail-Rosinen-Runde biken...wäre dann bestimmt ab und wann (ein paar Mal im Jahr, will ja niemanden verschrecken) dabei.

Alles Gute, seid gegrüßt, Rene.


----------



## cruisingfix (20. Juli 2018)

@rene   ....nix zu Danken

... sei gegrüßt  ... allzeit gute Fahrt.

Gruß  M.


----------



## NiklasR (28. Juli 2018)

Einen schönen guten Abend miteinander! Würde morgen mal wieder ne Runde Trails fahren und ggf. hier und da etwas technisch rumspielen wollen.. Wie steht's um die Parkplatzrunde, ist da was in Planung  ? Dann würde ich mich doch gern nochmals anschließen.   Viele Grüße


----------



## cruisingfix (29. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen
...hallo  niklas
..um 10h gehts ab lidl/hennef wieder auf ne tour.
..sicher wird auch wieder irgendwas verspieltes dabei sein.


gruß


----------



## cruisingfix (4. August 2018)

Hallo an alle Mitleser...
...info  :  Morgen startet die Hennefer Truppe von Bikern ab Lidl  um  " 9h " !!
Ausnahmsweise  ...wegen der Warm Wetterlage.

Gruß  M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (11. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen

Hennef u. Umgebung  ... "lebt u kurbelt"
...immer S0. um 10h start ab Lidlparkplatz/Hennef Ost

Gruß an alle Mitleser..


----------



## delphi1507 (11. September 2018)

Warum muss ich gerade an den holzmichel denken...


----------



## Deleted 348981 (11. September 2018)

@cruisingfix 
Wie lange fahrt ihr meist?
Eher gemütlich bergauf und mit Dampf bergab oder Bergziegen-Rennen? 

Danke für die Infos!


----------



## Komodo3000 (11. September 2018)

Ab diesem Winter bin ich sicherlich auch dann und wann mal dabei, weil im November ein Umzug von Köln nach Kaldauen ansteht.


----------



## Pete04 (11. September 2018)

Hab' erst mal auffe Zonengrenze gegoogelt - aber ett liegt ja fast auffe Sieglinde!


----------



## Reen272 (12. September 2018)

Braaaap schrieb:


> @cruisingfix
> Wie lange fahrt ihr meist?
> Eher gemütlich bergauf und mit Dampf bergab oder Bergziegen-Rennen?
> 
> Danke für die Infos!



In der Regel sind wir 13-14 Uhr wieder am Parkplatz. Es geht gemütlich bergauf, und jeder wie er kann bergab. Wir lassen sich niemanden im Wald zurück 

Mag reen


----------



## Komodo3000 (12. September 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Hab' erst mal auffe Zonengrenze gegoogelt - aber ett liegt ja fast auffe Sieglinde!


Ganz recht. Und in der Ecke gibt es auch die eine oder andere nette Möglichkeit sich auszutoben.


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. September 2018)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Ganz recht. Und in der Ecke gibt es auch die eine oder andere nette Möglichkeit sich auszutoben.


_Die _Treppe!


----------



## delphi1507 (12. September 2018)

Treppe? 
Mir fallen da eine ganze Reihe interessante technische trails ein... 
Muss auch unbedingt noch Mal da eine runde fahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (12. September 2018)

In welche Richtung geht's bei Euch denn immer so? Siegtal? Ennert? Siebengebirge?


----------



## cruisingfix (14. September 2018)

Hallo
...wir schwärmen in alle diversen Richtungen aus. Ganz nach Lust u Laune u Absprache.
Siegtal   Bröltal  Wahner Heide Talsperre  7G... HCM    usw.
..wir sind eine spontan bunte Truppe mit allen möglichen Stärken u Schwächen...   
..mfg


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. November 2018)

Wo gehts morgen hin? 
Ringwälle waren neiss....


----------



## Demello (3. November 2018)

wer oder was soll das sein?


----------



## delphi1507 (3. November 2018)

Eine Strecke bei Eitorf...


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. November 2018)

Vielleicht meint die auch _neiss_?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (3. November 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Vielleicht meint die auch _neiss_?


Ich kenn nur das Lied „neiss neiss Baby“


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. November 2018)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Ich kenn nur das Lied „neiss neiss Baby“


Meinen Sie das vong Gängsta Räpperin _Ring Wall_?


----------



## maxxorange (3. Dezember 2018)

Angenehme Adventszeit


----------



## Klappstuhlesser (12. Dezember 2018)

Hey guten Abend zusammen. 

Ich würde gerne mal ein paar Anfänge zum Thema MTB lernen. Bin ganz frisch auf das Thema gekommen, aber Rad fahren allgemein tue ich schon lange -und gerne. Falls hier mal, in der Nähe von Hennef, Eitorf etc, etwas Anfänger mäßiges stattfindet oder ihr mir auf einer Tour einfach mal was zeigen wollt, würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn sich einer oder mehrere melden würden. 

Ps: Bin 19 Jahre alt. Mit wem ich das mache ist mir aber vollkommen wurscht. Ich möchte einfach nur etwas lernen.


----------



## cruisingfix (14. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Klappstuhlesser
...es werden Touren gefahren in Hennef u. Umgebung    (fast immer)  So. 10h Lidlparkplatz Treffpunkt
.. bunte Truppe , eigentlich für jeden was dabei.
Willkommen is jeder mit funktionierendem Mtb u. Helm !

Gruß  M.


----------



## Deleted 348981 (17. Dezember 2018)

Werd versuchen, es diesen Sonntag endlich mal zu schaffen!
Steht schon viel zu lange auf meiner To-Do-Liste


----------



## Sepp1308 (23. Dezember 2018)

Moin zusammen, 
bevor ich Fragen stelle möchte ich mich kurz vorstellen. Ich bin 38, wohne in Hennef Geistingen seit 2017, habe zwei kleine Kinder und fahre regelmäßig Rennrad. Nun will ich mir ein MTB zulegen und spiele mit dem Gedanken an ein Racefully. Lohnt sich hier in der Region ein Fully? In die Berge zum Trailfahren werde ich (dank Kids ) so schnell nicht kommen, so dass ein Enduro o.ä. meines Erachtens nach „übermotorisiert“ ist. Was meint Ihr? Wie sind die Strecken hier so und wie sollte ein MTB für diese Region beschaffen sein? Danke für ein paar Tipps... wenn ich dann eins habe, komme ich übrigens gerne mal mit auf ne Runde


----------



## sun909 (23. Dezember 2018)

Hi,
HT oder Fully geht beides in der Gegend. 

Racefully? Wenn du vom RR kommst, willst du ja wahrscheinlich erstmal eher Strecke machen? Ansonsten mE unnötig, es sei denn du willst Marathon oä fahren. Sonst eher was in Ri 120-140mm Federweg austesten, das macht ein wenig mehr Spaß.

Da es neben Forstwegen auch eine Menge spaßiger Trails in Hennef/Siegburg/Lohmar/Eitorf/Windeck gibt, würde ich dir unabhängig vom Bike (hier fehlen noch paar Punkte wie Budget usw>>>Unterforum "Kaufberatung") zu drei Dingen raten:

1. Richtiges Probe fahren VOR Kauf (Feld bietet das für ein WE gg Geld an, andere auch, zB Breuer in Köln)

2. Vario-Sattelstütze verbauen
Nur damit hast du auf "richtigen" Trails schnell Spaß und lernst die richtige Fahrtechnik

3. Investier das Geld (~50€) in einen Fahrtechnikkurs für Einsteiger. Bringt dir deutlich mehr auf dem MTB als BlingBlingTeile oder 500gr weniger Gewicht...
Anbieter sitzen zB in Windeck (Trailacademy), wir von der DIMB bieten so etwas auch im Frühjahr wieder an...

Grüße


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Dezember 2018)

Ich möchte noch ergänzen, dass ich die Beratungsqualität der sogenannten Fachverkäufer bei Zweirad Feld XXL als recht bescheiden empfinde.
Du solltest dir hier möglichst Unterstützung mitnehmen, jemand der sich gut in der Materie auskennt.
Grüße aus Köwi.

Ansonsten schon mal Frohe Weihnachten in die Runde.


----------



## delphi1507 (23. Dezember 2018)

Das ist noch Recht untertrieben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepp1308 (23. Dezember 2018)

Danke Euch und ebenfalls schon mal frohe Weihnachten. Von der Beratung hörte ich bereits aber nach dem Studium eines Buches „der ultimative Bike-Workshop“, diverser Zeitschriften und einer 1,5 stündigen Beratung bei Canyon kann ich vermutlich ein wenig einschätzen ob mir jemand Murks erzählt. Einzig die Auswahl an Strecken und Trails hier in der Umgebung ist mir unbekannt. Kenne vom Rennrad nur die Landstraßen


----------



## Andreas-MTB (23. Dezember 2018)

Von Geistingen aus bist Du gut zentral. Schau mal auf die andere Siegseite, die Höhen Richtung- und um die Talsperre, das Bröltal mit Einstieg in Müschmühle oder Richtung Siegburg und Lohmar gibts hier und da auch akzeptable Wegführungen. Aufgrund der Witterung und ortsansässiger Biker nebst Besuchern, kannst Du dich gut auf Spurensuche begeben und findest relativ schnell die Hotspots. Das Siebengebirge ist auch nicht weit, ist aber an Wochenenden garnicht zu empfehlen. Zudem sollte gerade dort sehr sorgsam mit Natur und anderen Erholungssuchenden umgegangen werden. Das Eis ist dort für Biker mittlerweile ziemlich dünn geworden und man kann an unserer Lobby gerade eher mehr kaputt machen, als Mißstände zu relativieren. Gleiches Verhalten gilt natürlich in den übrigen Regionen auch. Und lass Dich ruhig auf die Biker ein, ich habe für mich festgestellt, dass der gemeine MTBler idR zugänglicher und aufgeschlossener ist, als der allgemeine RRfahrer (bitte nicht persönlich nehmen) . Beste Partner und Unterstützung findest Du bei den Jungs von DIMB, Sun909 hilft immer gern weiter.  Viel Erfolg bei der Suche.


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Dezember 2018)

Am besten, sich sachte an die Trails rantasten.
Vor 5 Jahren dachte ich beim ersten Mal Ho-Chi-Min auch „die wollen mich umbringen!“


----------



## five40 (24. Dezember 2018)

Federwegstechnisch ist ein Hardtail völlig ausreichend. Ich kenne mich allerdings nur bis Blankenberg/Drachenflugschanze aus (Ho-Chi-Min fehlt mir immer noch): insbesondere im Siegbereich nur vereinzelt Trails, viele WABs, kurze Abfahrten, wurzelig/rumpelig nur auf wenigen Metern am Stück. Das hält der Körper auch alles auf einem 29er-Hardtail aus. Niedriger Luftdruck 1,8-2bar und breite Schlappen (2,3") sorgen für genug komfort hier in der Ecke.

Besseres Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis und moderene Geometrie finden sich allerdings eher bei Tourenfullys (um 130-140mm) - gehen auch gut bergauf und hätten noch Reserven z.B. für die Alpen.
Race-Fullys sind eigentlich nur bei Rennfahrern sinnvoll: z.B. auf XC-Rundkursen mit Wiesenacker - Fully-Fahrer genießt den Abschnitt und erholt sich, der Hardtail-Fahrer quält sich. Das war auch das einzige mal in >20 Jahren MTB, wo ich mir ein Race-Fully gewünscht hätte.


----------



## delphi1507 (24. Dezember 2018)

Ich nehme dich gerne Mal mit einem hardtail mit auf einige trails in der Ecke oder auch an der nahen Ahr ... 
Klar geht alles mit hardtail, ein fully ist aber deutlich angenehmer ... Gerade auch für nicht ganz junge knochen.... Und sie verzeihen deutlich mehr Fahrfehler .. mit 1,8 bar, ware es mir auch noch deutlich zu unkomfortabel... Fahre um 1 bar...


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Dezember 2018)

Drachenflugschanze ist aber auch nicht wirklich anfängertauglich, wenn man nicht schieben sondern (durch)fahren will. ;-)
Ho-Chi-Min bis auf eine Stelle schon, aber selbst die bekommt man mit etwas Übung und manierlicher Fahrtechnik hin.

Mönchweg ("Todestrail") hat inzwischen auch eine Stelle, die häufig genug abgekürzt wurde  alles eher relative kurze Trails, aber sie lassen sich halt mehrfach fahren, wieder hoch und dann wieder runter.

Im Übrigen ist das so eine Sache mit dem Bikekauf und dem "wenn man mal Blut geleckt hat" (wer einmal leckt, weiß wie's schmeckt) lieber einen Zentimeter mehr Federweg (140mm sollten sich gut ausgehen) einkalkulieren, als einen zu wenig.
Und trailtaugliche Geo mit Lenkwinkel ca. 66 Grad...würde ich mal empfehlen...aber mit angelesenem Bikebravo-Fachwissen erledigt sich das quasi von selbst (Ironiemodus *OFF*;-))


----------



## five40 (24. Dezember 2018)

ich komme gerne mit, habe aber kein Hardtail mehr. Steiler Lenkwinkel (70-69°) am Hardtail verträgt sich nicht mit flachem Lenkwinkel am Fully (65°) - Wechsel auf Rennrad oder Trekking ist jedoch kein Problem.
Im Ahrtal bin ich gerne mit dem Hardtail gefahren. Ist doch eher fahrtechniklastig als schnelles Enduro-Geballere. Die gebaute Strecke vom Turm wird auch mit einem Fully nincht zu meiner Lieblingsstrecke. Auf dem "Motorrad-Trail" sind sehr gute Bremse schöner als mehr Federweg, außer im oberen Teil.

Mönchweg, wenn ich den richtig zuordne, gibt es in Aachen bzw. Belgien viel mehr von der Art und damit mehr Argumente für ein Fully.
An der Drachenflugschanze vorne runter bzw. ost hilft aber auch kein Fully, bin leider falsch abgebogen - trotz Navi und nachher bei der zu Fuß Erkundung noch auf die 4 Buchstaben gesetzt.

Wenn ich noch in der Hennefer Ecke wohne würde, hätte ich mir dann schon ein Fully gekauft? Möglicherweise ja, weil am Fully die Geometrien zeitgemäßer sind und passender fürn Alpen-Urlaub. Viele Hardtails haben ja noch Geometrien aus den 90igern, außer so ein paar recht schwere teure Freeride/Enduro-Hardtails. Bei Anfänger/Preiswerten Hardtails werden die Lenkwinkel inzwischen etwas flacher mit 68,5°.


----------



## delphi1507 (24. Dezember 2018)

five40 schrieb:


> ich komme gerne mit, habe aber kein Hardtail mehr. Steiler Lenkwinkel (70-69°) am Hardtail verträgt sich nicht mit flachem Lenkwinkel am Fully (65°) - Wechsel auf Rennrad oder Trekking ist jedoch kein Problem.
> Im Ahrtal bin ich gerne mit dem Hardtail gefahren. Ist doch eher fahrtechniklastig als schnelles Enduro-Geballere. Die gebaute Strecke vom Turm wird auch mit einem Fully nincht zu meiner Lieblingsstrecke. Auf dem "Motorrad-Trail" sind sehr gute Bremse schöner als mehr Federweg, außer im oberen Teil.
> 
> Mönchweg, wenn ich den richtig zuordne, gibt es in Aachen bzw. Belgien viel mehr von der Art und damit mehr Argumente für ein Fully.
> ...


So schlimm ist Stachelhardt Ost nun auch nicht... Zumindest die rechte Variante.. die linke endet im weglosen Gelände, und ist wenn es nass ist wirklich mit Vorsicht zu genießen.... Die Strecke vom Turm ist absoluter Mist... In mehrfacher Hinsicht .... 

Unter mottoradtrail ist mir kein trail bekannt... Vermutlich aber unter anderem nahmen... 
Sehr gute bremsen sollten selbstverständlich sein ...


----------



## five40 (25. Dezember 2018)

wird wohl Kehrentrail genannt, erinnert mich eher an Motorradfahren: gas geben, bremsen, gas geben, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (25. Dezember 2018)

five40 schrieb:


> wird wohl Kehrentrail genannt, erinnert mich eher an Motorradfahren: gas geben, bremsen, gas geben, ...


Trails mit vielen kehren kenne ich sehr viele... Kannst mir gerne per PN den Standort schicken, dann weiß ich welchen du meinst...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Dezember 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Fahre um 1 bar...



Hänflinge ... kommt mal in meinen Gewichtskreis ... dann is schluss mit so Luftballons !


----------



## Sepp1308 (25. Dezember 2018)

und wenn ich noch kein MTB habe aber bei 1bar fahre ich ja auf der Felge und bräuchte 200mm Federweg


----------



## HalloFreunde (28. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
bin nach längerer Zeit mal wieder in der Gegend und würde Samstag/ Sonntag gerne eine Runde ab Hennef drehen. Hat jemand das gleiche vor wo ich mich anschließen könnte?
Gruß Arno


----------



## delphi1507 (28. Dezember 2018)

HalloFreunde schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> bin nach längerer Zeit mal wieder in der Gegend und würde Samstag/ Sonntag gerne eine Runde ab Hennef drehen. Hat jemand das gleiche vor wo ich mich anschließen könnte?
> Gruß Arno



Eventuell Sonntag, je nach dem wie ich die Tour heute verkraftet habe bis dahin...
Vermutlich aber wenn nur ne eher kleine Runde...


----------



## cruisingfix (29. Dezember 2018)

..immer (fast immer)  So. 10h Treffpunkt Hennef Lidl zum Biken
Bunte Touren, bunte Truppe...

Gruß M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Dezember 2018)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> ..immer (fast immer)  So. 10h Treffpunkt Hennef Lidl zum Biken
> Bunte Touren, bunte Truppe...
> 
> Gruß M.


Moin!
Mal Butter bei die Fische, die sogenannte Stachelhardt-Ost, wann wird die mal wieder im Angebot sein?
Und zwar eine Linie, die nicht an der Kante zum Wanderweg endet.
Wäre dann gerne dabei, genug Zeit und Bikes vergangen, das die jetzt mal fällig wird!


----------



## delphi1507 (29. Dezember 2018)

Bin für diesen Sonntag noch raus... Ggf am 6.1  wenn das Wetter halbwegs passt...


----------



## cruisingfix (23. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen..

..trotz frostiger Temp. wurde letzten Sonntag (wie fast immer) vom Lidl/Hennef Ost gekurbelt.
9 gleichgesinnte Biker , mit dem Ziel sich zu bewegen, kurbelten entspannt um die
Wahnbachtalsperre rum. Bodenverhältnisse sind aktuell bestens... 
ca. 32 km / 680hm sind zusammen gekommen..

Gruß aus Hennef   .M


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Januar 2019)

Ringwälle gerne mal wieder.


----------



## delphi1507 (25. Januar 2019)

Bei dem Wetter hat das keinen Sinn.. da ist alles aufgeweicht, und man macht mehr kaputt als alles andere...


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Januar 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter hat das keinen Sinn.. da ist alles aufgeweicht, und man macht mehr kaputt als alles andere...


Am Ende noch sich selbst... 

Deshalb schrub ich auch _Jetzt und bei diesem Wetter *nicht*_ 
Diesen Sonntag eh nicht, weil _glüdern..._


----------



## bibi1952 (3. Februar 2019)

Staustufe am Brückentrail Wahnbach wieder entfernt.


----------



## bibi1952 (3. Februar 2019)

Einer hat aber bei dem Versuch nasse Füße bkommen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. Februar 2019)

Mahlzeit!
Der Harvester ist in der Hennefer Umgebung unterwegs.  Die Zufahrt zum Schanzentrail (Bröl) wurde richtig eingenordet....ätzend...die Typen standen dann vorm  Traileingang und tranken Stubbis. Habe heute beim langsamen vorbeifahren dann lapidar bemerkt "lassen Sie bitte noch Wald stehen...!"


----------



## delphi1507 (16. Februar 2019)

Welchen meinst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Februar 2019)

Den, wo mal die Schanze stand. Keine Ahnung, wie die Insider den nennen.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (19. Februar 2019)

Das Stück oben am Einstieg ist aber schon lange schwer mitgenommen. Dort wurde letztes Jahr schon Holz raus geholt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Februar 2019)

Korrekt. Leider.
Trotzdem einer der flowigsten Trails hier. Ich fahre den total gerne.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (23. Februar 2019)

Märchenwald Fahrtrichtung Bödingen ist ab der Kurve mit der Bank an der Wiese jetzt komplett breiter Forstweg bis runter auf den ursprünglichen Forstweg.


----------



## zett78 (25. Februar 2019)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Märchenwald Fahrtrichtung Bödingen ist ab der Kurve mit der Bank an der Wiese jetzt komplett breiter Forstweg bis runter auf den ursprünglichen Forstweg.


Ach du Scheisse!!!


----------



## Sepp1308 (27. Februar 2019)

Hi,
so - habe in den letzten Wochen viel recherchiert (danke nochmal für die Tipps). Leider bietet kein Händler mehr einen Verleih von Fahrrädern an, sondern nur Probefahrten vor deren Haustüren. Egal... ich habe aber den Eindruck, dass die Beratung bei Fahrrad Hübel in Bonn Oberkassel ganz gut ist. Könnt Ihr das bestätigen? Sie haben noch Räder aus den Vorjahren auf Lager, die sie günstiger anbieten und wir sprachen u.a. vom TREK Fuel Ex 8 auf 29" Laufrädern. Wie seht Ihr das? Nach aller Recherche scheint mir das ein ganz vernünftiges Fully...

Viele Grüße

P.S.: ein 
*GIANT Anthem 29er 2 M Red M* wurde mir alternativ noch nahegelegt...


----------



## Deleted 348981 (28. Februar 2019)

@Sepp1308 Sicher dass du mit deinem Anliegen hier den richtigen Thread gewählt hast?
Klar, Tipps für Läden bekommst du hier, aber für Modellvergleiche/Kaufberatungen gibt es sicher passendere Orte...


----------



## Sepp1308 (28. Februar 2019)

Prinzipiell hast Du natürlich total recht. Da ich hier aber bereits im Dezember/Januar so nette Tipps bekommen habe, dachte ich es wäre quasi ein Update meinerseits. Klar, die Kaufberatung findet woanders statt. Was haltet Ihr von dem Laden?


----------



## cruisingfix (5. März 2019)

@Sepp  ...i kann den Laden empfehlen. Habe auch dort gekauft.

gruß M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jorge67 (20. März 2019)

Hi zusammen,
ist der Hochi-Trail in Lohmar aktuell durch Sturmschäden blockiert - war in den letzten Tagen jemand dort?
Gruß
J.


----------



## Komodo3000 (20. März 2019)

Bin ihn am Sonntag mal abgelaufen. Ein größerer Baum lag direkt neben dem Trail, lediglich einige Äste davon ragten in den Weg. Die habe ich entfernt. Ist also wieder alles frei.


----------



## jorge67 (20. März 2019)

Super, danke für die Info und für's aufräumen!


----------



## Sepp1308 (23. März 2019)

Moin, fährt morgen 24.03. jemand in und um Hennef und wenn ja wann, wo und wie lange? Würde mich Evtl anschließen, bin aber noch Neuling...


----------



## delphi1507 (23. März 2019)

Üblicher Weise fahren fast immer welche um 10 ab Lidl...


----------



## Deleted 348981 (24. März 2019)

Vermutlich keine ganz frische Info, aber der Bunker Trail ist unten von einem dicken, querliegenden Baum blockiert....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (24. März 2019)

Braaaap schrieb:


> Vermutlich keine ganz frische Info, aber der Bunker Trail ist unten von einem dicken, querliegenden Baum blockiert....


Der Bunkertrail ist aber nicht in Hennef und Umgebung, sondern im Siebengebirge.  O...k.....


----------



## Deleted 348981 (25. März 2019)

Sorry, mein Fehler :/


----------



## delphi1507 (25. März 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Der Bunkertrail ist aber nicht in Hennef und Umgebung, sondern im Siebengebirge.  O...k.....


Aber KBU passt


----------



## cruisingfix (15. April 2019)

Hallo ..mal so an Alle Mitleser
..habe es schon oft mitgeteilt, doch es wird meist überlesen  .
So. um 10h am Hennef/Lidl Parkplatz starten immer wieder bunte Touren mit spontanen 
Mitfahrern. Helm dabei, Kette geölt u. los gehts...

Gruß...


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Mai 2019)

Ach, was ein Mist! :-(




@sun909 -Säge-Stoßtrupp. ;-D


----------



## delphi1507 (29. Mai 2019)

Ehm... Säge ist verhindert... Hat nen Urlaub in der Pfalz gewonnen..


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Mai 2019)

Delfi


----------



## skaster (30. Mai 2019)

Hängt doch schon das Abschleppseil dran, such dir nen bestromten MitsReiter und ab dafür


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Mai 2019)

Da es selbst die Homies nicht zu interessieren scheint....warum soll sich ein mittlerweile auswärtig ansässiger drum kümmern??


----------



## Noradrenalin (8. Juni 2019)

Guten Abend zusammen! Findet morgen die übliche Tour um 10 Uhr ab Hennef statt?
Viele Grüße aus Köln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Juni 2019)

Noradrenalin schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen! Findet morgen die übliche Tour um 10 Uhr ab Hennef statt?
> Viele Grüße aus Köln!


Einfach hinfahren. Haben wohl eine Whatsappgruppe und verabreden sich so. Da wird bei dem schönen Pfingstsonntagswetter sicher jemand starten.


----------



## Storck-Racer (9. Juni 2019)

Wird sich denn um 9 oder um 10 getroffen?
Grundsätzlich hätte ich auch Interesse!

Viele Grüße aus Geistingen 
Sebastian


----------



## delphi1507 (9. Juni 2019)

Storck-Racer schrieb:


> Wird sich denn um 9 oder um 10 getroffen?
> Grundsätzlich hätte ich auch Interesse!
> 
> Viele Grüße aus Geistingen
> Sebastian


Normaler Weise 10 wenn nix außergewöhnliches ansteht...


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Juni 2019)

.


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Juni 2019)

.


----------



## cruisingfix (17. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
nur noch mal so , obwohl i es schon gefühlt dutzende male gepostet habe (u auch immer wieder gerne tue),
es geht (fast) immer Sonntags um 10h ab Lidl/Hennef eine Mtb Tour. Bunte Truppe/ bunte Touren.
Biker mit Helm usw.  können sich immer gerne anschließen. 
So wurde z.B. Pfingstsonntag mit 13 Biker/innen gekurbelt. Gestern mit 7 Biker/innen.  Ca. 30-50km Strecke, im an die Gruppe 
angepaßten Tempo, also auch für Anfänger OK.

Gruß  M.


----------



## Black-Under (17. Juni 2019)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> nur noch mal so , obwohl i es schon gefühlt dutzende male gepostet habe (u auch immer wieder gerne tue),
> es geht (fast) immer Sonntags um 10h ab Lidl/Hennef eine Mtb Tour. Bunte Truppe/ bunte Touren.
> Biker mit Helm usw.  können sich immer gerne anschließen.
> ...


das ist der lidl bei Pflanzen Breuer? Oder gibt es noch einen?


----------



## delphi1507 (17. Juni 2019)

Black-Under schrieb:


> das ist der lidl bei Pflanzen Breuer? Oder gibt es noch einen?


Direkt an der AB Ausfahrt


----------



## cruisingfix (18. Juni 2019)

@Black-Under ....  genau der Lidl neben Pflanzen Breuer u. REWE. 
Emil Langen Str. /Hennef

Gruß..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (29. Juni 2019)

Hallo, 
Morgenfrüh gehts aufgrund der Hitze schon um 9h am Lidltreff los !!
 Gruß   ...


----------



## heizer1980 (6. Juli 2019)

Hi Leute,

bin zwar bereits einige Zeit Troisdorfer aber kenne mich kaum aus.

Wenn ich nächste Woche Sonntag frei kriege von meiner Heeresführung, werde ich auch am Start sein. Wird es sehr holprig? Nur zwecks Bikewahl.

LG


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Juli 2019)

Das wird eigentlich eher vor Ort entschieden je nach Mitfahrern...


----------



## heizer1980 (6. Juli 2019)

OK gut zu wissen. Werde von Troisdorf aus starten und spontan entscheiden


----------



## heizer1980 (10. Juli 2019)

Start um 9 oder 10 Uhr?


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Juli 2019)

@cruisingfix  üblicherweise 10 oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (12. Juli 2019)

Start  immer um" 10h."   Ganz selten gibts nur Ausnahmen..

Gruß ..


----------



## heizer1980 (13. Juli 2019)

Dann bis morgen. Freu mich drauf


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Juli 2019)

Ist der Baum an der „Treppe“ nähe Bröl Ort mittlerweile weg oder liegt der da noch „dumm rum“?
Ich war seit dem letzten Mal nicht mehr dort.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (21. Juli 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ist der Baum an der „Treppe“ nähe Bröl Ort mittlerweile weg oder liegt der da noch „dumm rum“?
> Ich war seit dem letzten Mal nicht mehr dort.


Baum wurde vom Forst entfernt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Juli 2019)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Baum wurde vom Forst entfernt.


Ok, danke!


----------



## NiklasR (13. September 2019)

So.. dann mal hier auf diesem Wege.. Wie sieht das aus, abgesehen von der Sonntagstour.. Morgen jemand Interesse? Gangart gerne hart, technisch, verspielt.. Also Trails oder/und Spots zum spielen..  Gefahren, gehüpft und gesprungen mit FAHRRÄDERN. Im Zweifel werd ich mich entweder mit der DB an die Sieg richtung Eitorf/Herchen begeben, oder mit KFZ auf die 61 gen Vulkaneifel (Gänsehals, Hochstein, etc.), bin aber ggf. auch für spontane Vorschläge offen. Ab Mittag rum oder auch später bis Dunkelheit, alles denkbar...
Viele Grüße in die Runde..
Niklas


----------



## delphi1507 (13. September 2019)

Mach dem 22.9 gerne! Bis dahin schaut es bei mir schlecht aus!


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. September 2019)

Ab dem 21.9. auch wieder bei mir.


----------



## NiklasR (13. September 2019)

alles klar männers.. dann sehen wir uns auf jeden Fall bald mal wieder auf'm Trail, freu mich!!


----------



## NiklasR (14. September 2019)

Und heute gibt's noch den hier hiterher.. also wer morgen nicht um 10 am start ist, aber trotzdem bock hat.. ich hab da nochma was erstellt.. ;-) 




__





						MTB-News.de - Mountainbike News & Artikel
					

MTB-News.de: Magazin mit Biketests, News und Videos, das riesige IBC-Forum, mit dem Bikemarkt der belebteste Marktplatz um ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike zu verkaufen.




					lastminute.mtb-news.de
				



schönen abend!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepp1308 (23. September 2019)

Bin gestern mal wieder den Ho-CHI-Minh Trail gefahren und war geschockt zu sehen, dass im letzten Drittel kein Baum mehr steht. Alles weg


----------



## delphi1507 (23. September 2019)

>


----------



## thommy88 (23. September 2019)

Sepp1308 schrieb:


> Bin gestern mal wieder den Ho-CHI-Minh Trail gefahren und war geschockt zu sehen, dass im letzten Drittel kein Baum mehr steht. Alles weg



Im ganzen Lohmarer Wald wird/wurde aktuell sehr viel gefällt. Ob das alles so sein muss ist natürlich ne andere Frage. Kann man nur hoffen das die zügig aufräumen.


----------



## delphi1507 (23. September 2019)

thommy88 schrieb:


> Im ganzen Lohmarer Wald wird/wurde aktuell sehr viel gefällt. Ob das alles so sein muss ist natürlich ne andere Frage. Kann man nur hoffen das die zügig aufräumen.


Hauptproblem ist wohl der Borkenkäfer, ist bei uns im KOFO auch heftig was da platt gemacht wurde..


----------



## bibi1952 (24. September 2019)

So wie die Fichtenbestände zur Zeit aussehen, muss alles gefällt werden. Wir werden uns daran gewöhnen müssen, dass vele Trails demnächst durch Kahlgebiete führen werden. Aber die Natur hilft sich selbst. In einigen Jahren ist alles wieder mit Büschen zugewachsen und mit Dornengestrüpp überwuchert. Dann müssen die Trail immer freigeschnitten werden, so wie wir es im Naaf- und Wenigerbachtal zur Zeit machen.


----------



## sibu (24. September 2019)

Im Siebengebirge wird etwas besser informiert, was warum getan wird (siehe Bild im Nachbarthread).


----------



## cruisingfix (7. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
...mal ne kurze Rückmeldung.  Hennef Lidl Treff 10h  war auch diesen So. unterwegs.
(etwas kürzer ,wegen Regen)
..wir haben als Gruppe den HCM angesteuert. Er is normal fahrbar, nur am Ende etwas  kahl   

Gruß M.


----------



## Abdiepost (21. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
wie ist denn die Nr. Von der Whazsapp Gruppe von den Leuten, welche sich Sonntags zum Biken treffen?

beste Grüße
Björn


----------



## delphi1507 (21. Oktober 2019)

Abdiepost schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wie ist denn die Nr. Von der Whazsapp Gruppe von den Leuten, welche sich Sonntags zum Biken treffen?
> 
> beste Grüße
> Björn


Hingehen mitfahren Nummer und eingetragen werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (22. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,

@Abdiepost  ...  genau wie Delphi sagt :   ...einfach mal mitkurbeln. alles andere ergibt sich dann.
... übrigens !  ..diesen Sonntag sind trotz Dauerregen 4 Biker unterwegs gewesen vom Lidl/Treff Hennef  

Gruß M.   ... u gruß an Delphi


----------



## delphi1507 (22. Oktober 2019)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @Abdiepost  ...  genau wie Delphi sagt :   ...einfach mal mitkurbeln. alles andere ergibt sich dann.
> ... übrigens !  ..diesen Sonntag sind trotz Dauerregen 4 Biker unterwegs gewesen vom Lidl/Treff Hennef
> ...


Ich war noch platt von Willingen mit den Kids... Und nass war es da auch genug....


----------



## sun909 (27. November 2019)

Wer noch mitmag, Wetter soll ja ab Mittags trocken sein:

Der jährliche Ausflug gen Hennef zum Weihnachtsmarkt und Glühwein-Leer-Trinken steht am Freitag an...

Teils wird von Köln, teils ab Beuel, teils ab Seelscheid gefahren, am besten einfach im Termin fragen 

Aber vielleicht hat ja auch einer der Hennefer mal Lust, noch dazu zu stoßen auf zwei drei Glühwein? Wir werden gegen 18.30/19.00 Uhr vor dem Hit einlaufen.

Zur Anmeldung geht's hier lang:





						MTB-News.de - Mountainbike News & Artikel
					

MTB-News.de: Magazin mit Biketests, News und Videos, das riesige IBC-Forum, mit dem Bikemarkt der belebteste Marktplatz um ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike zu verkaufen.




					lastminute.mtb-news.de
				




Grüße
C.


----------



## cruisingfix (16. Dezember 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
Gestern wurde bei sehr angenehmen Wetter eine schöne Runde gekurbelt.
...mit bunter Truppe ging es zu einigen Hotspots u Eckchen in Region.
Am Ende standen ca.  35km /600hm auf dem Tacho.

Gruß M.


----------



## anti89 (2. Mai 2020)

Huhu lebt ihr noch?


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Mai 2020)

?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (2. Mai 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> ?
> Anhang anzeigen 1033370


Du meinst am Lidl Parkplatz pünktlich um 10:00?


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Mai 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Du meinst am Lidl Parkplatz pünktlich um 10:00?


Aus Respekt vor den Kolleginnen und Kollegen, die für den Staat, also uns alle, in erster Reihe gegen Corona Flagge zeigen, halte ich pünktliches Erscheinen für die Höflichkeit des kleinen Mannes. ??


----------



## cruisingfix (5. Mai 2020)

Hennefer Lidl Treff Sonntags um 10h   "lebt" ..
...doch Aktuell ,aus bekannten Gründen, ausgesetzt.

Gruß  M.


----------



## anti89 (5. Mai 2020)

Das freut mich zu hören ich hoffe das dass bald ein Ende hat damit wir mal wieder ein wenig zusammen kurbeln können ?


----------



## cruisingfix (6. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen ,
Nur mal so...
...es wird wieder So. um 10h ab Hennef / Lidl gefahren.
Bunte Touren mit bunten Mitfahrern/innen. 

Gruß M.


----------



## Black-Under (6. Juli 2020)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen ,
> Nur mal so...
> ...es wird wieder So. um 10h ab Hennef / Lidl gefahren.
> Bunte Touren mit bunten Mitfahrern/innen.
> ...


Wart ihr gestern auch unterwegs? Wart ihr das in der Kaldauer Grube?


----------



## anti89 (6. Juli 2020)

Hi
Das freut zu hören dann sehen wir uns evtl am Sonntag


----------



## Reen272 (6. Juli 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Wart ihr gestern auch unterwegs? Wart ihr das in der Kaldauer Grube?


Wir waren in der Grube, aber dort ist ja immer recht viel los. 

Grusse Reen


----------



## Black-Under (6. Juli 2020)

Reen272 schrieb:


> Wir waren in der Grube, aber dort ist ja immer recht viel los.
> 
> Grusse Reen


War eine größere Gruppe die unten in der Grube standen.


----------



## cruisingfix (7. Juli 2020)

Hallo  Black Under..
..jo  ..hatte euch gesehn in der Grube.
als wir in der Grube an kamen, seit ihr kurz drauf weiter gezogen.
Wir sind ein Teil der Hennefer MTB-Gruppe.. u haben uns noch etwas umgesehn dort.

Gruß  M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (7. Juli 2020)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Hallo  Black Under..
> ..jo  ..hatte euch gesehn in der Grube.
> als wir in der Grube an kamen, seit ihr kurz drauf weiter gezogen.
> Wir sind ein Teil der Hennefer MTB-Gruppe.. u haben uns noch etwas umgesehn dort.
> ...


Also wir waren nicht die große Gruppe, wir waren zu zweit dort. Ich dachte ihr wart die große Gruppe.
Wir sind aber auch weiter gefahren, da waren nämlich noch eine Gruppe Bremsen unterwegs die uns verscheucht haben.


----------



## cruisingfix (8. Juli 2020)

OK...    
..nun wir Treffen uns wie beschrieben immer  So. 10h
.. könnt ihr euch gerne mal dazu gesellen.
Gruß..


----------



## Omalos (1. August 2020)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> OK...
> ..nun wir Treffen uns wie beschrieben immer  So. 10h
> .. könnt ihr euch gerne mal dazu gesellen.
> Gruß..


----------



## Omalos (1. August 2020)

Ist das immer noch der Fall und wenn ja wo fahrt ihr los und wie fahrt ihr ungefähr (Tempo, Distanz Schwierigkeitsgrad).? Damit ich einschätzen kann, ob ich mitkomme.


----------



## cruisingfix (3. August 2020)

Hallo  Omalos
..wir starten nahezu immer So. um 10h am Lidl/Hennef Ost.
Tempo u. alles weitere wird stets angepasst u. Abgesprochen.   Helm is Pflicht.

Gruß M.


----------



## Omalos (3. August 2020)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Hallo  Omalos
> ..wir starten nahezu immer So. um 10h am Lidl/Hennef Ost.
> Tempo u. alles weitere wird stets angepasst u. Abgesprochen.   Helm is Pflicht.
> 
> Gruß M.



Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Ich schaue, dass ich mich demnächst einmal anschließen kann. 
Grüße


----------



## dererdinger (6. August 2020)

Zur Info:
Auf dem HCM Pfad werden aktuell Baumfällarbeiten durchgeführt. Gestern war ab ca 1/3 (kurz vor dem Abschnitt, wo es tief eingeschnitten und ordentlich sandig ist) kein Durchkommen mehr. Es bleibt abzuwarten in welchem Zustand der Trail nach dem Ende der Arbeiten ist.


----------



## Black-Under (6. August 2020)

dererdinger schrieb:


> Zur Info:
> Auf dem HCM Pfad werden aktuell Baumfällarbeiten durchgeführt. Gestern war ab ca 1/3 (kurz vor dem Abschnitt, wo es tief eingeschnitten und ordentlich sandig ist) kein Durchkommen mehr. Es bleibt abzuwarten in welchem Zustand der Trail nach dem Ende der Arbeiten ist.


Ich befürchte dass dieser Trail bald auch dem Sperrwahnsinn hiesiger Gemeinden zu Opfer fällt.


----------



## cruisingfix (7. August 2020)

Hallo,  ...Info
..diesen Sonntag geht es aufgrund der hohen Temp.  ausnahmsweise um "9h am Hennef/Lidl los" !!

Gruß M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty_Rocco (19. August 2020)

Es ist traurig. Ich bin heute voller Vorfreude zum Hoh-Chi-Mihn Trail und mir hat es das Herz zerrissen.

Der Trail ist Geschichte, mir fehlt jede Hoffnung, dass dieser Trail jemals wieder fahrbar sein wird. Hier wurde gezielt zerstört, der Canyon ist bis oben hin voll mit Ästen und Holzabfall. Ich bin von drei Seiten in den Trail gefahren, sogar gegen die Richtung von unten hoch. Es ist aber ein Trauerspiel, man kommt immer nur ein paar Meter, dann liegen wieder Bäume quer, Abfallholz hoch aufgetürmt auf dem Trail, da ist kein Durchkommen. Das was die Forstarbeiter offen gelassen haben, hat das letzte Unwetter erledigt. Ihr könnt euch den Weg zum Trail sparen, oder besser schaut es euch mit eigenen Augen an, ich war (bin es immer noch) schockiert. Es ist wirklich sehr traurig.


----------



## delphi1507 (19. August 2020)

Frechheit! Grausam so einen Wanderweg zu hinterlassen!


----------



## Black-Under (19. August 2020)

Das waren alles die bösen MTBler.....
Ich hatte es schon befürchtet, da die Nadelbäume dort alle tot waren. So werden über kurz oder lang alle Trails verschwinden. 
Der Förster dort hat den Trail übrigens lange Zeit toleriert und sogar wieder freigeräumt, aber die Holzfällbrigaden haben da wohl jetzt ziemlich gewüstet.


----------



## delphi1507 (19. August 2020)

War das nicht auch ein markierter Wanderweg? Dann wären sie eigentlich verpflichtet diesen wieder herzurichten!


----------



## Black-Under (19. August 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> War das nicht auch ein markierter Wanderweg? Dann wären sie eigentlich verpflichtet diesen wieder herzurichten!


Aber es ist dann nicht mehr das selbe, wenn dort keine Bäume mehr stehen.


----------



## Dirty_Rocco (19. August 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> War das nicht auch ein markierter Wanderweg? Dann wären sie eigentlich verpflichtet diesen wieder herzurichten!


Bin ich mir jetzt nicht sicher. Aber ich sage euch, da ist an vielen Stellen so viel Holz, der kleine Canyon war ja gut 2,5m tief, der ist komplett voll. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das freigeräumt wird. Auf den Bildern kommt das nicht so krass rüber, wie es vor Ort war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (19. August 2020)

Dirty_Rocco schrieb:


> Bin ich mir jetzt nicht sicher. Aber ich sage euch, da ist an vielen Stellen so viel Holz, der kleine Canyon war ja gut 2,5m tief, der ist komplett voll. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das freigeräumt wird. Auf den Bildern kommt das nicht so krass rüber, wie es vor Ort war.


An dem unteren Teil hatten die ja auch gerodet, da sah es ähnlich aus, der Weg war dort recht schnell wieder frei. Also noch besteht Hoffnung


----------



## delphi1507 (19. August 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Aber es ist dann nicht mehr das selbe, wenn dort keine Bäume mehr stehen.


Das ist klar, Bäume wachsen aber wieder... Den Weg Freiräumen wird wohl keiner...


----------



## Black-Under (19. August 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Das ist klar, Bäume wachsen aber wieder... Den Weg Freiräumen wird wohl keiner...


Dann muss man selber mal ran. Ein Arbeitskollege hat ne Akkukettensäge, die macht keinen Krach. Ein Zwei Tage Arbeit je nachdem wie viele mit anpacken.

Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass ich mich an die Hänger nicht ranwagen würde.


----------



## sibu (19. August 2020)

Im Vergleich dazu scheint das Siebengebirge ein gepflegter Park zu sein. Aber auch hier sind einige Wege nach den Rodungen faktisch nicht gehbar gewesen. Als die Bäume abgeholt wurden, hat man da später aufgeräumt, vermutlich damit nicht zu viel (Borkenkäfer-)Totholz in der Landschaft liegen bleibt


----------



## Dirty_Rocco (19. August 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Dann muss man selber mal ran. Ein Arbeitskollege hat ne Akkukettensäge, die macht keinen Krach. Ein Zwei Tage Arbeit je nachdem wie viele mit anpacken.
> 
> Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass ich mich an die Hänger nicht ranwagen würde.


Daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Die Wege frei räumen, kann man ja machen. Wäre eine Aktion wert. Wird viel Arbeit. Den Canyon könnte man umfahren. Klar, an die Hänger gehen wir nicht, viel zu gefährlich, aber da können wir Drumherum.


----------



## Black-Under (19. August 2020)

Dirty_Rocco schrieb:


> Daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Die Wege frei räumen, kann man ja machen. Wäre eine Aktion wert. Wird viel Arbeit. Den Canyon könnte man umfahren. Klar, an die Hänger gehen wir nicht, viel zu gefährlich, aber da können wir Drumherum.


Gerade der Canyon muss frei gemacht werden, das ist was besonderes.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (20. August 2020)

Dirty_Rocco schrieb:


> Es ist traurig. Ich bin heute voller Vorfreude zum Hoh-Chi-Mihn Trail und mir hat es das Herz zerrissen.
> 
> Der Trail ist Geschichte, mir fehlt jede Hoffnung, dass dieser Trail jemals wieder fahrbar sein wird. Hier wurde gezielt zerstört, der Canyon ist bis oben hin voll mit Ästen und Holzabfall. Ich bin von drei Seiten in den Trail gefahren, sogar gegen die Richtung von unten hoch. Es ist aber ein Trauerspiel, man kommt immer nur ein paar Meter, dann liegen wieder Bäume quer, Abfallholz hoch aufgetürmt auf dem Trail, da ist kein Durchkommen. Das was die Forstarbeiter offen gelassen haben, hat das letzte Unwetter erledigt. Ihr könnt euch den Weg zum Trail sparen, oder besser schaut es euch mit eigenen Augen an, ich war (bin es immer noch) schockiert. Es ist wirklich sehr traurig. Anhang anzeigen 1101536Anhang anzeigen 1101537Anhang anzeigen 1101538Anhang anzeigen 1101539Anhang anzeigen 1101540Anhang anzeigen 1101541Anhang anzeigen 1101542Anhang anzeigen 1101543



Ich kann sehr gut nachvollziehen, dass Du über den Zustand am HCM schockiert und frustriert bist. Aber den Herren (und Damen?) Waldarbeitern gezielte Zerstörung zu unterstellen halte ich doch für etwas weit hergeholt. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass denen jemand gesagt hat: fällt die Bäume aber bitte so, dass diese genau auf den Trail fallen und alles versperren. Ich würde mich nicht darüber wundern, wenn die dort alles Grobholz rausholen. Und dann können wir uns gerne alle zur Trailpflege zusammentun und uns dort treffen.


----------



## delphi1507 (20. August 2020)

petejupp schrieb:


> Ich kann sehr gut nachvollziehen, dass Du über den Zustand am HCM schockiert und frustriert bist. Aber den Herren (und Damen?) Waldarbeitern gezielte Zerstörung zu unterstellen halte ich doch für etwas weit hergeholt. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass denen jemand gesagt hat: fällt die Bäume aber bitte so, dass diese genau auf den Trail fallen und alles versperren. Ich würde mich nicht darüber wundern, wenn die dort alles Grobholz rausholen. Und dann können wir uns gerne alle zur Trailpflege zusammentun und uns dort treffen.


Du glaubst auch ans gute oder? In Niedeggen euren z.b. die dicken Bäume vor Ort als X falling über einen weg gefällt um Kletterer vom Feld fern zu halten...


----------



## Deleted 57408 (20. August 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Du glaubst auch ans gute oder? In Niedeggen euren z.b. die dicken Bäume vor Ort als X falling über einen weg gefällt um Kletterer vom Feld fern zu halten...



Lassen wir uns doch einfach überraschen. Wir werden es ja vermutlich schon bald mitbekommen, was dort am HCM weiter geschehen wird.


----------



## Black-Under (20. August 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Du glaubst auch ans gute oder? In Niedeggen euren z.b. die dicken Bäume vor Ort als X falling über einen weg gefällt um Kletterer vom Feld fern zu halten...


Na ja wie ich schon sagte den unteren Bereich haben die ja auch freigeräumt.
Wenn der Förster hier mitliest, dafür lasse ich gerne ein paar Bierchen springen.  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (20. August 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Du glaubst auch ans gute oder? In Niedeggen euren z.b. die dicken Bäume vor Ort als X falling über einen weg gefällt um Kletterer vom Feld fern zu halten...


Wann, wo?


----------



## delphi1507 (20. August 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Wann, wo?


Schon ewig her... 
Müsste an dem roten Kringel gewesen sein... Zugang Blender wand... kam man problemlos drüber... war aber klare Absicht, waren die dicksten Bäume vor Ort

am gelben kann man übrigens über ein band auf den vorderen Felsen gelangen, dort fand man damals angesägte und krumgehauene Bühler!


----------



## S-H-A (20. August 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Schon ewig her...
> Müsste an dem roten Kringel gewesen sein... Zugang Blender wand... kam man problemlos drüber... war aber klare Absicht, waren die dicksten Bäume vor Ort
> 
> am gelben kann man übrigens über ein band auf den vorderen Felsen gelangen, dort fand man damals angesägte und krumgehauene Bühler! Anhang anzeigen 1102366


Angesägte Haken gab es doch auch mal am Effels. Kranker Scheiß. Ne, dacht schon es wäre aktuell. Ist ja im Moment sehr friedlich im Wald. Ob mit Seil oder mit Bike.


----------



## delphi1507 (21. August 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Angesägte Haken gab es doch auch mal am Effels. Kranker Scheiß. Ne, dacht schon es wäre aktuell. Ist ja im Moment sehr friedlich im Wald. Ob mit Seil oder mit Bike.


Ja angesägte Haken Hannes an einigen Stellen... An der blenser Wand fehlen fast alle ...


----------



## S-H-A (21. August 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ja angesägte Haken Hannes an einigen Stellen... An der blenser Wand fehlen fast alle ...


Ist zwar OT, aber hast du nen Plan ob die Umlenker am Parasiten bzw. am Hstein generell mal erneuert wurden? Die wackelten teils massiv. Fahr da zwar oft vorbei, aber das ist kaum zu eruieren.


----------



## Black-Under (21. August 2020)

angesägte Haken ist eine Tötungsabsicht. Egal ob man da legal klettern darf.


----------



## Dirty_Rocco (21. August 2020)

petejupp schrieb:


> Ich kann sehr gut nachvollziehen, dass Du über den Zustand am HCM schockiert und frustriert bist. Aber den Herren (und Damen?) Waldarbeitern gezielte Zerstörung zu unterstellen halte ich doch für etwas weit hergeholt. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass denen jemand gesagt hat: fällt die Bäume aber bitte so, dass diese genau auf den Trail fallen und alles versperren. Ich würde mich nicht darüber wundern, wenn die dort alles Grobholz rausholen. Und dann können wir uns gerne alle zur Trailpflege zusammentun und uns dort treffen.


Ich kann mir schon gut vorstellen, das es in den Arbeitsanweisungen Hinweise gibt, die besagen ob ein vorhandener (Wander)Weg freigehalten werden soll, oder auch nicht. Der Waldbesitzer bzw. Pächter kann hier ganz einfach einen vielleicht geduldeten, aber ungeliebten Trail auf seinem Gebiet stilllegen, ohne sich „unbeliebt“ zu machen. Es ging halt nicht anders, die Bäume mussten weg..oä. 
Aber ich täusche mich auch sehr gerne, alles wird wieder gut, und der HCM wird noch besser als zuvor.


----------



## S-H-A (21. August 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> angesägte Haken ist eine Tötungsabsicht. Egal ob man da legal klettern darf.


Klar, hat nur keinen interessiert.


----------



## delphi1507 (21. August 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Ist zwar OT, aber hast du nen Plan ob die Umlenker am Parasiten bzw. am Hstein generell mal erneuert wurden? Die wackelten teils massiv. Fahr da zwar oft vorbei, aber das ist kaum zu eruieren.



Leider nein,  die generelle umlenkerproblematik ist dir sicherlich bekannt oder? 
Einer der Gründe warum ich da schon ewig nicht mehr klettern war... Es ist von unten nicht zu erkennen ob die umlenker mit auf den weichen Sandstein geeigneten langen Haken gesetzt wurden oder nicht! Die Stadt hat ja auf die kurzen mit Abnahme bestanden, statt auf den DAV zu hören und geeignetes Spezialmaterial einzusetzen... 





Black-Under schrieb:


> angesägte Haken ist eine Tötungsabsicht. Egal ob man da legal klettern darf.



Ja so ist es! Leider konnte man es dem Verein der es wohl war nichts nachweisen... Google und klettern Niedeggen werfen einige Treffer zur Geschichte dieses eigentlich großartigen Gebiets aus! Es sind gerade Mal 3% der ehemals bekleterten Felsen noch freigegeben, die lohnenden mit der Burgwand und dem Fels zwischen hausen und blens sind natürlich gesperrt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (21. August 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Klar, hat nur keinen interessiert.


Interessiert schon, nur waren den Tätern nichts nachzuweisen... War eine Nacht und Nebel Aktion, soweit ich weiß bevor die Felsen gesperrt wurden! Man hat also von Seite der Schutzsportler Fakten geschaffen!


----------



## S-H-A (21. August 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Interessiert schon, nur waren den Tätern nichts nachzuweisen... War eine Nacht und Nebel Aktion, soweit ich weiß bevor die Felsen gesperrt wurden! Man hat also von Seite der Schutzsportler Fakten geschaffen!


Meines Wissens nach hat man das mit den Tätern, die sich Umweltaktivisten nannten, unbürokratisch geklärt. Waren wohl auch Pfälzer mit Keilen hier.
Die Umlenker werden nun schon länger sukzessive ersetzt. Stadt, Bergwacht und glaub sogar der DAV, haben sich da wohl zusammengeschlossen. Sind schon viele Sauschwänze gegen solides Material getauscht worden. Am Effels schon gesehen, an den HSteinen war ich seit 10 oder 12 Jahren nicht klettern.


----------



## delphi1507 (21. August 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach hat man das mit den Tätern, die sich Umweltaktivisten nannten, unbürokratisch geklärt. Waren wohl auch Pfälzer mit Keilen hier.
> Die Umlenker werden nun schon länger sukzessive ersetzt. Stadt, Bergwacht und glaub sogar der DAV, haben sich da wohl zusammengeschlossen. Sind schon viele Sauschwänze gegen solides Material getauscht worden. Am Effels schon gesehen, an den HSteinen war ich seit 10 oder 12 Jahren nicht klettern.


Das da ersetzt wird ist mit bekannt, leider keine Übersicht was ersetzt wurde, so ist es wohl immer eine Überraschung wenn man den umlenker nicht einsehen kann... von klettern_bonn im K-Dorf kenne ich da einige Geschichten...


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. August 2020)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Hallo,  ...Info
> ..diesen Sonntag geht es aufgrund der hohen Temp.  ausnahmsweise um "9h am Hennef/Lidl los" !!
> 
> Gruß M.


Moin!
Richtung Ringwälle, würde so langsam wieder Zeit, bevor die Bäume zuviele Blätter abgeworfen haben. ?
Was geplant oder angedacht?

Gruß R.


----------



## HairyBallz (24. August 2020)

HCM wurde wohl am Wochenende geräumt und ist wieder befahrbar. 

Quelle: Facebook-Gruppe "Mountainbike Rhein-Sieg-Kreis"

Tolle Aktion, Danke an die Truppe


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. August 2020)

HairyBallz schrieb:


> HCM wurde wohl am Wochenende geräumt und ist wieder befahrbar.
> 
> Quelle: Facebook-Gruppe "Mountainbike Rhein-Sieg-Kreis"
> 
> Tolle Aktion, Danke an die Truppe


Ist da wer hier aktiv? Danke! (auch wenn ich den Trail nur noch selten befahre)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (24. August 2020)

HairyBallz schrieb:


> HCM wurde wohl am Wochenende geräumt und ist wieder befahrbar.
> 
> Quelle: Facebook-Gruppe "Mountainbike Rhein-Sieg-Kreis"
> 
> Tolle Aktion, Danke an die Truppe



Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Bin Samstag noch dort gewesen, um mir mal selbst ein Bild zu machen. Der mittlere Teil ab kurz vor der Schlucht exisitiert nicht mehr. Hat man das ganze Gehölz auf dem Boden überklettert, kann man dann wieder ein paar Meter fahren, bis auf den Trail gefallene Bäume den Weg erneut versperren. Diese müssen ebenfalls umgangen werden. Ein paar hundert Meter vor der Senke mit der Rechtskurve ist befahren möglich. Oben, nach der Senke liegen nach wenigen Metern weitere Bäume auf dem Trail, die man überklettern muss. Auch der ganz hintere Teil, der im letzten Jahr schon gerodet wurde, ist vereinzelt betroffen.
Wenn da Räumungen stattgefunden haben, müssen diese gestern geschehen sein. Und bei denen, die geräumt haben, müsste es sich um Dutzende von Personen gehandelt haben, denen auch entsprechendes schweres Gerät zur Verfügung gestanden haben muss.


----------



## HairyBallz (24. August 2020)

petejupp schrieb:


> Wenn da Räumungen stattgefunden haben, müssen diese gestern geschehen sein. Und bei denen, die geräumt haben, müsste es sich um Dutzende von Personen gehandelt haben, denen auch entsprechendes schweres Gerät zur Verfügung gestanden haben muss.



Ich möchte hier nicht die Bilder von der Aktion posten, aber es waren ca. 10 Personen, inkl. Kettensäge. Die Beiträge sind von gestern Abend, daher gehe ich mal von einer Räumung am Sonntag aus


----------



## Deleted 57408 (24. August 2020)

HairyBallz schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier nicht die Bilder von der Aktion posten, aber es waren ca. 10 Personen, inkl. Kettensäge. Die Beiträge sind von gestern Abend, daher gehe ich mal von einer Räumung am Sonntag aus



Ah, das würde es natürlich erklären
Dann schaue ich mir das später am Tag nochmal an.
Ich hätte da übrigens gerne mitgeholfen!


----------



## Black-Under (24. August 2020)

petejupp schrieb:


> Ah, das würde es natürlich erklären
> Dann schaue ich mir das später am Tag nochmal an.
> Ich hätte da übrigens gerne mitgeholfen!


Ich hätte auch geholfen. Wir hatten da ja schon mal drüber siniert.


----------



## sun909 (31. August 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Moin!
> Richtung Ringwälle, würde so langsam wieder Zeit, bevor die Bäume zuviele Blätter abgeworfen haben. ?
> Was geplant oder angedacht?
> 
> Gruß R.



Ringwälle oberer Teil existiert nach Baumfällung nicht mehr. 
Stand WE.

Grüße


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. August 2020)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ringwälle oberer Teil existiert nach Baumfällung nicht mehr.
> Stand WE.
> 
> Grüße


Habs schon per PN vernommen, danke! 
Traurig!


----------



## gotoos (6. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,
habe seinerzeit diesen Thread eröffnet, die letzten Jahre aber leider kaum mehr auf dem MTB gesessen und war 2017 das letzte mal in Finale 😭.
Unsere Gruppe hat sich komplett aufgelöst, der ein oder andere war aber eventuell mal am LIDL mit am Start.
Mein neues Bike ist bestellt und ab November werde ich auch wieder regelmäßig fahren.
Wie sieht denn in der LIDL Gruppe die Akzeptanz mit Pedelc-Fahrern aus.
Grüße
Oliver


----------



## bibi1952 (7. Oktober 2020)

Hi Oliver,
schön mal wieder etwas von dir zu hören.
Ich glaube, die Lidl-Gruppe besteht heutzutage größtenteils aus Pedelec-Fahrern.
In den Bergen fahre ich fast nur mit meinem E-Bike, hier herum bin ich immer noch ohne Motor unterwegs, nehme aber in meinen Touren immer wieder geländegängige E-Biker mit.
Viele Grüße


----------



## gotoos (7. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Werner
hatte schon mit Freuden gesehen, dass du auch noch deine Touren anbietest.
Ich werde ab Mitte November gerne mittwochs wieder dazustoßen
Grüße Oliver


----------



## cruisingfix (9. Oktober 2020)

Hallo @gotoos 
...Pedelec is kein Problem. Wir sind immer eine sehr gemischt Truppe.
Kannst also gerne mal mitfahren. Überhaupt kann sich generell
jeder gerne mal unseren Touren vom  Sonntags Treff Lidl/ Hennef anschliessen.
Hauptsache Helm , Hirn u. Humor sind dabei ...

Gruß M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotoos (9. Oktober 2020)

Werde dann im November mal dazu stoßen


----------



## Knallerklaus (3. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Name ist Tim, 34 Jahre und komme aus zentral Hennef. Ich habe vor circa 10 Jahren mit dem MTB aufgehört .. Mittlerweile hab ich wieder richtig Bock und durfte heute mein neues eMTB vom Händler abholen.

Ich kann Komoot und wie se alle heißen bedienen, bin aber auf der Suche nach Leuten, auf dessen Touren ich mich mal anschließen könnte. Zusammen macht es halt doch noch mehr Spaß. Der Plan ist erstmal wieder einfache Trails zu fahren, und sich dann zu steigern.

Falls sich wer berufen fühlt, mich untrainierten Sack mal mit schleifen zu wollen, ich würde mich sehr freuen.

MfG,
Tim


----------



## akimam (3. Dezember 2020)

Hallo Tim, 
Corona.... Deshalb fahren wir im Moment getrennt.... Aber ich möchte morgen, Freitag, eine Runde drehen. Wenn du mit willst, melde dich. Grüße Susanne


----------



## gotoos (3. Dezember 2020)

Hallo Tim,
ich hole morgen mein neues Bike ab.
Wollte Samstag ab 10 Uhr eine Runde über den HoChiMinh drehen.
Wenn du Interesse hast, melde dich einfach.
Komme aus Edgoven.
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## akimam (3. Dezember 2020)

Hcm macht im Moment echt Laune


----------



## gotoos (3. Dezember 2020)

Der Wald wurde zwar übelst gerupft, was dem HCM zum Teil aber gut getan hat.
So haben sich teils neue Passagen ergeben können.


----------



## gotoos (10. Dezember 2020)

Heute Abend jemand Lust auf einen spontanen Nightride?


----------



## Black-Under (10. Dezember 2020)

akimam schrieb:


> Hcm macht im Moment echt Laune


Der HCM ist momentan überbevölkert von Wanderern und E-MTBlern. Macht mir im Moment gar keinen Spaß.


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Dezember 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Der HCM ist momentan überbevölkert von Wanderern und E-MTBlern. Macht mir im Moment gar keinen Spaß.


Tja die Mofa Klientel schaut halt gerne auf Komoot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akimam (10. Dezember 2020)

Die richtige Zeit zum fahren ist beim hcm im Moment gut aufzusuchen. Ab besten in der Woche zwischen 14 und 16 Uhr.


----------



## gotoos (10. Dezember 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Der HCM ist momentan überbevölkert von Wanderern und E-MTBlern. Macht mir im Moment gar keinen Spaß.


OK, E-MTB´ler bin ich auch.
Was stört dich daran?
Können die nicht MTB fahren oder machen die zuviel Lärm?


----------



## Black-Under (10. Dezember 2020)

gotoos schrieb:


> OK, E-MTB´ler bin ich auch.
> Was stört dich daran?
> Können die nicht MTB fahren oder machen die zuviel Lärm?


Nein die drängeln bergauf.

Letztens gehabt quetschen sich bergauf an einem vorbei, so dass man von der guten Linie runter muss und so grade den Anstieg noch schafft  um dann auf dem weiteren Weg vor einem herzubummeln. 

Ganz toll ich war bedient.

Man muss ja auch unbedingt zeigen, dass man trotz Rettungsringen berghoch schneller ist. Echte Helden sag ich Dir.


----------



## gotoos (10. Dezember 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Nein die drängeln bergauf.
> 
> Letztens gehabt quetschen sich bergauf an einem vorbei, so dass man von der guten Linie runter muss und so grade den Anstieg noch schafft  um dann auf dem weiteren Weg vor einem herzubummeln.
> 
> ...


das kann ich verstehen 
Lass sie doch einfach nicht vorbei.
Ich fahre hinter jedem Biobiker her oder warte bis er oben ist.
Überholt wird nur wenn ausreichend Platz für beide ist


----------



## aixro (10. Dezember 2020)

gotoos schrieb:


> das kann ich verstehen
> Lass sie doch einfach nicht vorbei.
> Ich fahre hinter jedem Biobiker her oder warte bis er oben ist.
> Überholt wird nur wenn ausreichend Platz für beide ist


Sehr Löblich, machen viele leider nicht.


----------



## anti89 (10. Dezember 2020)

Fährt eigentlich von den hennefern überhaupt noch jemand ohne Strom?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (10. Dezember 2020)

gotoos schrieb:


> OK, E-MTB´ler bin ich auch.
> Was stört dich daran?


Das die meisten kein Mofa bräuchten, es nur der Bequemlichkeit wegen gekauft wird und um mehr Trails in weniger Zeit zu fahren... Die Folgen sieht Mann auf vielen strecken die es seit Jahren gibt dieses Jahr ganz extrem! Und das führt zu den ganzen Sperrungen und Repressalien.
Lokal Stichwort Venusberg und co... 

 Ich will auch in Zukunft legal überall fahren dürfen und wünsche mir das auch für meine Kids, die in der Ebene und sicherlich auch  bergab viele e-mofa Fahrer versägen...


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Dezember 2020)

gotoos schrieb:


> das kann ich verstehen
> Lass sie doch einfach nicht vorbei.
> Ich fahre hinter jedem Biobiker her oder warte bis er oben ist.
> Überholt wird nur wenn ausreichend Platz für beide ist


Da bist du eine löbliche Ausnahme...


----------



## akimam (10. Dezember 2020)

anti89 schrieb:


> Fährt eigentlich von den hennefern überhaupt noch jemand ohne Strom?


Klar


----------



## anti89 (10. Dezember 2020)

Das freut mich zu hören evtl wenn Corona uns wieder lässt werde ich mich Sonntags auch noch mal bei euch anschließen


----------



## akimam (11. Dezember 2020)

Ja supi, wir haben uns ja lange nicht gesehen


----------



## anti89 (11. Dezember 2020)

3.5jahre
Wahnsinn


----------



## Omalos (16. Januar 2021)

anti89 schrieb:


> Das freut mich zu hören evtl wenn Corona uns wieder lässt werde ich mich Sonntags auch noch mal bei euch anschließen


Stromlos wäre ich auch gerne dabei.


----------



## delphi1507 (16. Januar 2021)

Aktuell hat Corinna aber noch was dagegen ...


----------



## Omalos (17. Januar 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Aktuell hat Corinna aber noch was dagegen ...


Klar.


----------



## gotoos (17. Januar 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Aktuell hat Corinna aber noch was dagegen ...


Eigentlich sollte das doch auch mit Corona gehen. 
Während der Fahrt ist der Mindestabstand leicht einzuhalten. 
Bei den Pausen muss man halt drsuf achten. 
Treffe regelmäßig auf andere MTB'ler im Wald. 
Da kann kaum jemand was gegen sagen. 
Kann ja schlecht nur weil ich auf jemanden treffe, mir eine eine andere Strecke suchen. 
Bin vor kurzem auf eine Gruppe von mehr als 10 Fahrern getroffen,  die auch gemeinsam unterwegs waren🤟😎


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Januar 2021)

gotoos schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte das doch auch mit Corona gehen.
> Während der Fahrt ist der Mindestabstand leicht einzuhalten.
> Bei den Pausen muss man halt drsuf achten.
> Treffe regelmäßig auf andere MTB'ler im Wald.
> ...



Laut Verordnung darfst du nur mit einer weiteren Person.
Natürlich kann man mit ein paar Metern Abstand eine beliebig grosse Gruppe erzeugen, fahren ja alle rein zufällig hintereinander. Die Frage ist ob man jede kleine Gesetzeslücke ausnutzen muss oder ob man es schafft einfach mal ein paar Wochen die Arschbacken zusammen zu kneifen. Zudem sollte man immer im Hinterkopf haben welche Aussenwirkung von MTBlern erzeugt wird wenn Gruppen von 10 oder mehr im Wald gesehen werden. Wir gelten ja eh schon bei den Meisten als "wilde Regelbrecher" von daher ....

Letztlich muss jeder selber wissen wie er mit dem ganzen umgeht.


----------



## Jaerrit (17. Januar 2021)

gotoos schrieb:


> Bin vor kurzem auf eine Gruppe von mehr als 10 Fahrern getroffen, die auch gemeinsam unterwegs waren🤟😎


Echte Vorbilder 😏


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Januar 2021)

So suchen sich immer wieder Leute Lücken und der Rest darf sich ab Februar auf noch mehr Lockdpwn freuen, während es solchen Leuten weiterhin scheissegal ist....


----------



## Omalos (17. Januar 2021)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> So suchen sich immer wieder Leute Lücken und der Rest darf sich ab Februar auf noch mehr Lockdpwn freuen, während es solchen Leuten weiterhin scheissegal ist....


+1


----------



## delphi1507 (17. Januar 2021)

gotoos schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte das doch auch mit Corona gehen.
> Während der Fahrt ist der Mindestabstand leicht einzuhalten.
> Bei den Pausen muss man halt drsuf achten.
> Treffe regelmäßig auf andere MTB'ler im Wald.
> ...


Mann muss sich nicht jedes Schlupfloch suchen, ab Dienstag kannst du Mal von ausgehen wird es noch härtere regeln geben... Gerade weil sich viele nicht an einfache Regeln halten können... Sehe das jeden Tag auf der Arbeit... Da wundert es mich nicht im geringsten das die Zahlen nicht runter gehen... Und wenn jetzt noch die englische Variante hier um sich greift.... Dann gute Nacht. .


----------



## dererdinger (18. Januar 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Mann muss sich nicht jedes Schlupfloch suchen, ab Dienstag kannst du Mal von ausgehen wird es noch härtere regeln geben... Gerade weil sich viele nicht an einfache Regeln halten können... Sehe das jeden Tag auf der Arbeit... Da wundert es mich nicht im geringsten das die Zahlen nicht runter gehen... Und wenn jetzt noch die englische Variante hier um sich greift.... Dann gute Nacht. .


Nicht alles was in der Coronaschutzverordnung steht ist sinnvoll und einiges was nicht drin steht wäre sinnvoll....

Beispiel für sinnfrei, obwohl es gem. der Verordung erlaubt wäre: man kann sich mit immer neuen Personen außerhalb des eigenen Hausstandes in geschlossenen Räumen treffen, da die Anzahl der neuen Kontakte pro Tag/Woche/usw. nicht begrenzt ist - das wurde über Weihnachten sicherlich von der Mehrzahl der Leute praktiziert. In NRW sogar aktuell mit mehr als einer weiteren Person in der eigenen Wohnung (die eigene Wohnung ist kein öffentlicher Raum).
Beispiel für ein sinnfreies Verbot: Das Treffen zum Wandern/Mounatinbiken im Familien-/Freundeskreise (mehr als eine zusätzliche Person) an der frischen Luft ist verboten. Wenn man sich zur Begrüßung nicht im den Hals fällt und bei einer Rast nicht aus der gleichen Trinkflasche trinkt und auf tauglichen Abstand achtet spricht da nichts dagegen und fördert das soziale Zusammenleben - auch in Coronazeiten.

Ich würde allerdings aktuell davon Abstandhalten zu Rudelbildung - auch an der frischen Luft -  aufzurufen. Es setzt einfach die falschen Signale.


----------



## delphi1507 (18. Januar 2021)

dererdinger schrieb:


> Nicht alles was in der Coronaschutzverordnung steht ist sinnvoll und einiges was nicht drin steht wäre sinnvoll....
> 
> 
> Ich würde allerdings aktuell davon Abstandhalten zu Rudelbildung - auch an der frischen Luft -  aufzurufen. Es setzt einfach die falschen Signale.


Das ist der Punkt... Das z.b. wenn einer in der Familie z.b. ein Kind K1 ist der Rest raus darf ist ein Problem... 20% erkrankte ohne Symptome laut Studie... Wenn dann die Eltern im entsprechend kontaktreichen Jobs arbeiten hast du schnell ne große Verbreitung... 

Die Holländer oder waren es Belgier hatte ne Studie zum Thema mit dem Rad bzw laufen hintereinander... Das die Aerosole längere Zeit auf Atemhöhe stehen bleiben und so 2m Abstand nicht annähernd ausreichend sind...


----------



## Jaerrit (18. Januar 2021)

Da wir hier immer noch in DE sind - einfach an geltende Gesetze halten, alles ganz einfach. 
Genau das ist ja die Sache, die Leute entscheiden nach Gutdünken ob sie eine Vorgabe der Regierung für sinnvoll hält oder nicht und entscheidet und handelt dementsprechend. Wenn sich einfach jeder an die (teils willkürlichen) Regeln halten würde, wäre die Situation vermutlich weniger prekär. Politiker und Wissenschaftler sind halt keine Hellseher, daher müssen manche Entscheidungen willkürlich getroffen werden, 15km hätten auch 5, 10 oder 20 sein können, ist halt so - Willkür in der Hoffnung das es was bringt. Einfach jeder mal nen Gang rausnehmen und nicht soviel interpretieren...

BtT: wie sieht es eigentlich derzeit auf dem HoChi aus? Neuhonrath und auch Lüderich ist ja alle ziemlich kaputt, daher muss ich mein Revier ein wenig verlegen 🙄


----------



## delphi1507 (4. April 2021)

Das bedeutet dann wohl wieder mehr Kontrollen


Kölner Stadt-Anzeiger: Siegburg: Neunjähriger stürzt mit Mountainbike.








						Siegburg: Neunjähriger stürzt mit Mountainbike
					

Siegburg – Rettungskräfte mussten sich am Samstagmittag, 3. April, durch unwegsames Gelände durchschlagen, um zu einem verletzten Jungen zu gelangen. Der neunjährige Mountainbiker war in der Nähe der Wahnbachtalsperre gestürzt. Ein Rettungshubschra...




					www.ksta.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (4. April 2021)

Hab im Hennefer Wald noch nie eine „Kontrolle“ erlebt, nur einmal die „Anführerin“ einee Wandergruppe, die mir und einem Kumpel zurief „dies ist ist Premium-Wanderweg“, als wir aus Ri. Bödingen zum Märchenwald an ihnen vorbeifuhren.
Habe direkt angehalten und in einem freundlichen Ton geantwortet, sie sei eine „Premium-Labertasche“.
Sonst läuft dort alles friedlich, bei gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme.


----------



## delphi1507 (4. April 2021)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Hab im Hennefer Wald noch nie eine „Kontrolle“ erlebt, nur einmal die „Anführerin“ einee Wandergruppe, die mir und einem Kumpel zurief „dies ist ist Premium-Wanderweg“, als wir aus Ri. Bödingen zum Märchenwald an ihnen vorbeifuhren.
> Habe direkt angehalten und in einem freundlichen Ton geantwortet, sie sei eine „Premium-Labertasche“.
> Sonst läuft dort alles friedlich, bei gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme.


Letztes Jahr gab es nach einem Unfall auch mehrere Kontrollen in der Grube...


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. April 2021)

Die Grube gehört zu Siegburg und ich habe auf den Threadtitel Kontrollen „Hennef“-bezogen geantwortet.
Kannst das aber auch noch in den Naafbachtal-Thread u.a. kopieren...


----------



## delphi1507 (4. April 2021)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Die Grube gehört zu Siegburg und ich habe auf den Threadtitel Kontrollen „Hennef“-bezogen geantwortet.
> Kannst das aber auch noch in den Naafbachtal-Thread u.a. kopieren...


Kannst du gerne tun...


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. April 2021)

Muss sm Brunch arbeiten. Frohe Ostern allerseits!


----------



## gotoos (11. Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen 
Trifft sich die Gruppe aktuell wieder?
Grüße Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (14. Juni 2021)

Hallo  Oliver
 jo, Hennefer Treff am Lidl  Sonntags um 10h is Aktiv. 

Herzlich willkommen....
Gruß   M.


----------



## Lurschman (2. Juli 2021)

Moin zesamme, kann vom Lidl Treff jemand sagen wie es rund um den Hohen Schaden ausschaut. Würde die Gegend dort gern auskunden und wissen ob es sich lohnt und ob z.B. der Mooshüttentrail befahrbar ist.


----------



## dakona (3. Juli 2021)

Hi, hier im Forum ist es (sehr zurecht!!) nicht gerne gesehen, wenn Trails in so einer Form offen ins Netz gestellt werden. Stichwort: Der Feind liest mit. Empfehlung daher - Name des Trails und vorallem den Screenshot schnellstmöglich herausnehmen. Danke.
Details gerne per PN.


----------



## Lurschman (3. Juli 2021)

dakona schrieb:


> Hi, hier im Forum ist es (sehr zurecht!!) nicht gerne gesehen, wenn Trails in so einer Form offen ins Netz gestellt werden. Stichwort: Der Feind liest mit. Empfehlung daher - Name des Trails und vorallem den Screenshot schnellstmöglich herausnehmen. Danke.
> Details gerne per PN.


Das sind alles öffentliche Medien, Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft das der heutige Förster das nicht alles schon kennt? Der kennt die Trails oftmals sogar schon bevor die ins Netz kommen.🤓
Danke trotzdem... ich fahr dann selber gucken 😉


----------



## Jaerrit (3. Juli 2021)

Lurschman schrieb:


> Das sind alles öffentliche Medien, Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft das der heutige Förster das nicht alles schon kennt? Der kennt die Trails oftmals sogar schon bevor die ins Netz kommen.🤓
> Danke trotzdem... ich fahr dann selber gucken 😉


Nicht das der Förster mal Sonntags um 10 bei Penny Netto steht, mitfährt und keiner merkt es 🥸





Quelle


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Juli 2021)

Schon wieder Vadderntach? 🧐


----------



## Lurschman (3. Juli 2021)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Nicht das der Förster mal Sonntags um 10 bei Penny Netto steht, mitfährt und keiner merkt es 🥸
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fällt heutzutage gar nicht mehr auf, der Trend geht ja klar zum Jobbike ...ähh Jobmofa


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Juli 2021)

Gerüchteweise ist zu vernehmen, das hier Sonntags um Zehne in der Summe mehr Kw/h treffen, als ein TdF-Team hat.😅


----------



## Jaerrit (3. Juli 2021)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Gerüchteweise ist zu vernehmen, das hier Sonntags um Zehne in der Summe mehr Kw/h treffen, als ein TdF-Team hat.😅


Watt?


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Juli 2021)

Datt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julian_enduro (5. August 2021)

Moin,
wie läuft das mit den Treffs ab? Kann man als „Neuer“ einfach dazustoßen?
Grüße Julian


----------



## Demello (6. August 2021)

jo, mach das mal!


----------



## cruisingfix (6. August 2021)

Hallo  @ Julian
.. gerne kannst mitfahren/biken.
Helm nicht vergeßen... u los gehts..

gruß  M.


----------



## anti89 (7. August 2021)

Hi ihr lieben ich würde gerne morgen mal wieder zu euch stoßen 
Gibt es schon irgendwelche Pläne bzgl trails? 
LG Andy


----------



## julian_enduro (7. August 2021)

Ich würde bald auch mal dazustoßen!
Wie ist denn der Altersschnitt?😁
Grüße Julian


----------



## anti89 (7. August 2021)

Vom Jungspund bis zum trailopa ist alles vertreten genau wie Touren von technisch bis konditionell


----------



## julian_enduro (7. August 2021)

Das hört sich gut an, danke für die Antwort.👍🏻
Ich werde bald mal dazukommen, bin zur Zeit noch im Urlaub!😁


----------



## gotoos (11. August 2021)

Hallo in die Runde
Ich werde am Sonntag mal dazustoßen
Grüße Oliver


----------



## anti89 (18. August 2021)

Hey ihr lieben morgen wollte Ich zwischen 9uhr30 und 10uhr treffen und ne Runde drehen, evtl hat ja jemand Zeit und Lust
Liebe Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (18. August 2021)

anti89 schrieb:


> Hey ihr lieben morgen wollte Ich zwischen 9uhr30 und 10uhr ne Runde drehen, evtl hat ja jemand Zeit und Lust
> Liebe Grüße


Das lohnt ja garnicht _duckundweg_


----------



## anti89 (18. August 2021)

anti89 schrieb:


> Hey ihr lieben morgen wollte Ich zwischen 9uhr30 und 10uhr treffen und ne Runde drehen, evtl hat ja jemand Zeit und Lust
> Liebe Grüße


Treffpunkt und Dauer bin ich relativ flexibel


----------



## Jaerrit (18. August 2021)

Bin leider nicht dabei, sorry ☹️


----------



## anti89 (24. August 2021)

Hi 
Ich werde morgen gegen 10uhr ne Runde drehen wer Lust hat kann sich gerne anschließen Treffpunkt und Dauer bin ich relativ flexibel


----------



## Jaerrit (24. August 2021)

anti89 schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich werde morgen gegen 10uhr ne Runde drehen wer Lust hat kann sich gerne anschließen Treffpunkt und Dauer bin ich relativ flexibel





Jaerrit schrieb:


> Bin leider nicht dabei, sorry ☹️


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. August 2021)

Gibts Neues an Trails?
Bin für eine motorlose Wochenendrunde dann ggf. mal zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anti89 (24. August 2021)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Gibts Neues an Trails?
> Bin für eine motorlose Wochenendrunde dann ggf. mal zu haben.


Das müsstet ihr besser beantworten können 😉


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. August 2021)

anti89 schrieb:


> Das müsstet ihr besser beantworten können 😉


Ich fahr da ja schon ein Weilchen nicht mit.🤷🏽‍♀️


----------



## delphi1507 (24. August 2021)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich fahr da ja schon ein Weilchen nicht mit.🤷🏽‍♀️


Er meinte als local...


----------



## fbergau (27. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,
ist das noch aktuell mit Sonntags 9:00?


----------



## akimam (27. Oktober 2021)

10 Uhr


----------



## fbergau (27. Oktober 2021)

akimam schrieb:


> 10 Uhr


Sieg-Bröl-Tankstelle Robert Lindlahr GmbH
3,4 (321) · Tankstelle
Frankfurter Str. Ecke Brölstr.


----------



## akimam (27. Oktober 2021)

Auf dem Lidl Parkplatz Emil-Langen Straße


----------



## Omalos (27. Oktober 2021)

fbergau schrieb:


> Sieg-Bröl-Tankstelle Robert Lindlahr GmbH
> 3,4 (321) · Tankstelle
> Frankfurter Str. Ecke Brölstr.





akimam schrieb:


> Auf dem Lidl Parkplatz Emil-Langen Straße


Wo denn nun? Und mit oder ohne Motor?


----------



## Jaerrit (27. Oktober 2021)

Omalos schrieb:


> Wo denn nun? Und mit oder ohne Motor?


Lidl um 10 mit oder ohne Motor interessiert hier nicht die Bohne ☝🏼


----------



## Omalos (27. Oktober 2021)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Lidl um 10 mit oder ohne Motor interessiert hier nicht die Bohne ☝🏼


Okay, vielen Dank. Ich möchte nur mit echten MTBlern fahren. Trotzdem viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (27. Oktober 2021)

Omalos schrieb:


> Ich möchte nur mit echten MTBlern fahren.


Bist Du denn ein echter MTBler? 🧐 So richtig mit dicken Eiern und allem was dazugehört?


----------



## akimam (28. Oktober 2021)

Also, eine Gruppe MTB ler trifft sich Sonntags um 10 Uhr auf dem Lidl Parkplatz in Hennef
Die Adresse vom Lidl ist die Emil-Langenstrasse.
Wer Interesse hat in einer Gruppe zu fahren kann gerne mitfahren. Die Gruppe ist gemischt von e und Bio. Manchmal ist nur ein E-Bike dabei oder auch andersrum.


----------



## Jaerrit (28. Oktober 2021)

akimam schrieb:


> Also, eine Gruppe MTB ler trifft sich Sonntags um 10 Uhr auf dem Lidl Parkplatz in Hennef
> Die Adresse vom Lidl ist die Emil-Langenstrasse.
> Wer Interesse hat in einer Gruppe zu fahren kann gerne mitfahren. Die Gruppe ist gemischt von e und Bio. Manchmal ist nur ein E-Bike dabei oder auch andersrum.


Egal, Hauptsache nur echte MTBler ☝🏼


----------



## sibu (28. Oktober 2021)

Wo gerade der Thread aktuell ist: Das LastMinuteBiking ist noch nicht wieder aktiv, aber der traditionelle Weihnachtsmarkt findet wieder am 1. Advents-Wochenende (26.-28. November) statt.


----------



## Storck-Racer (29. Oktober 2021)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Egal, Hauptsache nur echte MTBler ☝🏼


Ich kann das verstehen und nachvollziehen. Fahre auch lieber mit Gleichgesinnten und mit reiner Muskelkraft!


----------



## Jaerrit (29. Oktober 2021)

Storck-Racer schrieb:


> Gleichgesinnten und mit reiner Muskelkraft!


Das heißt nicht zwingend, das das dann


Omalos schrieb:


> echten MTBlern





Jaerrit schrieb:


> So richtig mit dicken Eiern und allem was dazugehört


sind ☝🏼

Is aber auch Egal:


Seppl- schrieb:


> Drecks Faden, da bin ich raus! So!


----------



## anti89 (1. Januar 2022)

Frohes neues Jahr wünsche ich euch


----------



## anti89 (15. Mai 2022)

Hi ist der Faden hier tot? 
Wäre sehr schade habe hier viele nette Leute kennen gelernt


----------



## hansolo46 (15. Mai 2022)

Können uns gerne Sonntags mal treffen Grüße Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (5. September 2022)

Hallo an alle Mitleser
Hennef lebt  u. Kurbelt....
immer wieder So. um 10h an bekanntem Startpunkt.  
 Gruß.... M.


----------



## anti89 (6. September 2022)

Das ist ja super


----------

